# ...No, relaxing will not get me pregnant...lucky CBFM girls!



## GdaneMom4now

Heres to a fresh start and lots of :sex: :dust: and :bfp:!!
Whats all of our test dates? I'm going to put them in order of test dates!

:dust:
December: 23% BFP's!

Spoiler
[-o&lt;*December*[-o&lt;

LekkerSlaap: :grr:
Gdanemom4now: :grr:
Pookabear: :grr:
wookie130: :grr:
abitjaded: dec 16th! :bfp: :yipee: :wohoo: 
Tryinfor1: Dec 17th!! :bfp: :angel: :hugs:
Mrs.B.: :grr:
keekeesaurus: :grr:
Buckles: :grr:
Apple Blossom: :grr:
SLH: :grr:
Lullabybarb: ???
BerryBoo: Dec 25th! :bfp: :yipee::dance:

January 2012: 1 BFP!

Spoiler
[-o&lt;_*January 2012*_[-o&lt;
wookie130: :grr:
Gdanemom4now: :grr:
Pookabear: :grr:
LekkerSlaap: :grr:
keekeesaurus: :grr:
Buckles: :grr:
Apple Blossom: :grr:
SLH: :grr:
Lullabybarb: ?? 
Mrs.B.: January 28th :bfp: :yipee: :wohoo: 
No Doubt: :grr:
mrsc81: :grr:

*February*
GdaneMom4now: :gun:
Wookie130: February 2nd! :bfp: :wohoo::yipee::happydance:
Pookabear:
LekkerSlaap: :gun:
keekeesaurus:
Buckles: 
SLH:
mrsc81: :

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm here :happydance:

My recap ...


Met Hubby when I was 14, been officially together since 2003
I'm 25 hes 27
Got engaged Sept 2008
Married this year in April 2011
Been off BC since Nov 2010
Actively trying since Feb 2011
was using CBFM, BBT and Softcups (on a break from these until tests are done)
Doctor suspects no ovulation, waiting for blood tests and Ultrasound to confirm, then expecting Clomid

Good Luck ladies :) xx

This is us ... April at our wedding, June on our honeymoon, March ready for a friends wedding (sorry hubby looks abit gormo in this one lol) xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

And my recap: 
**Me:23 DH:32
*DH and I met 2006
*Started dating March 2008
*Got engaged February 2009
*Married May 29, 2010 
*Was on BCP for 10 years quit taking them a few months before we got married 
*Had precancerous cells cut out of my cervix via LEEP procedure June 2010. 
**didn't ttc until Jan 24, 2011 on our honeymoon in Playa del Carmen, Mexico.. 
*I've been diagnosed with PCOS and am on metformin, clomid, baby aspirin, prenatals and other vitamins. DH is on Fertilaid. He had less than average SA.
*I've tried Pre-seed, Softcups, Conceive Plus, CBFM, OPK's, bum on a pillow, RELAXING, drinking, not drinking, exercising, eating better, and charting. NOTHING has contributed to even a HINT of a BFP.
*I'm on my last dose of clomid 100mg cd3-7 and then we're supposed to meet with OB/GYN about being referred to a specialist. I'm going to try some natural remedies first, like accupuncture and what not.
*I'm a momma to a furbaby, my 2 1/2 year old great dane, Kaya. The black great dane in my picture was nearly 8 months when she died, Nala.
****I'm currently using my CBFM, conceive plus(when I feel like it) soft cups (when I feel like it) charting, and taking all my supplements.
*Oh yea, AND I'm plagued with pregnant women.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Trying to find a nice pic or few to show you ladies me and Hubby together so you know who your talking to?? lol = added to my original post x


----------



## TryinFor1

Hello!

I am not using my monitor again, as I just gave it away. BUT I want to be in the thread anyway. :)

My testing date so far is November 19! 

MY RECAP:

And my recap: 
*ME: 20 DH:23
*We met in September 2007 and got officially together December 2007. We got engaged July 2009 and married May 21 2011
* decided to ttc in June 2011
*Was on depo shot for 3 years, bcp for one year, and came off the nuvaring in May 2011
*Didnt ovulate/have af for over 120+ days. Got several LH surges and positive OPKs, including a high on my monitor for a week but never ovulated. Went to my DR in September 11 and was given provera and clomid. AF came four days after last pill of clomid.
* Got lots of bloodwork done and found out I have hyperthyroidism but not a severe case. Sometimes my thyroid dumps all the hormones out and I dont ovulate.
* First dose of clomid was September 2011. I ovulated ( 17.2!! ) but got a bfn, but found out I have a 12 day lp, which makes me happy. I am on my second clomid cycle waiting to see if this is my month!
*I've have used bee pollen, b6, preseed, epo, b complex, cbfm.
*I currently use my prenatal, OPKs, clomid, baby aspirin, softcups and conceive plus, or preseed when I am out of conceive plus. I dont temp.
*I am terrified something is wrong with DH sperm. That is probably my biggest fear.. but all it takes is one!
*I am jealous that a friend of mine got her bfp whenever she was wtt.

Glad to be here. :flower: Hope the fact I dont use my monitor anymore doesnt matter. You can be the monitor ladies and I will be the OPK girl. Lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I invited you. You deserve to be here! And I'm soooo happy you are!


----------



## TryinFor1

:hugs:

Thanks Gdane! I will find a couple pictures of me and hubs too!



and deleted. Thanks to the crazy man.


----------



## Mrs.B.

TryingFor1, Love your pics, your glasses really suit you! 

GDane, I dont have a test date for dec, can I just get a crazy :wacko: against my name lmao


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol if you want I suppose! I will add pictures when I get home.


----------



## Mrs.B.

hehe, its for my cycles being crazy I cannot choose a date - thanks :)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hello I'm Racheal. I'm addicted to ttc. Hehe

*I'm 26, DH Chris is 26(on the 15th)
*We actually went to high school together and didn't even know each other. Met for the first time probably about 05/06. Actually started talking/dating May/June 07. Engaged August 26th 07 and married Oct 20 07.
*I tried to concieve with ex fiancée for 2 years and the DH and I have been trying for 4 (except when he's deployed)
*last year I saw a FS and was told my tubes were blocked and had surgery Oct 2010 2 days before deployment. 
*hubby just arrived home on Oct 21st from deployment. 
*Officially on month 2 of using my CBFM, softcups, preseed, pillow under bum, BBT, meditation, and my wonderful friend Heidi Murkoff advising me. 
*Currently living in the freezing cold upstate NY but we are both from Tennessee. 
*Trying to concieve our first precious munchkin.
*Mother to awesome 4 legged children (yellow mini lab) Sadie 2, and (beagle mix) Shaddix 4!!!!

That's it I believe. I can't really see since I'm posting from my phone.


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I added HUGE pictures on the first page, sorry I got a little nostalgic looking through them. :) Almost made me cry. I want to put on my wedding dress and feel pretty again :dance:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> Yay, a new thread!
> 
> I met DH in 2003. We started dating in 2008. We got engaged in June 2010. We got married in March 2011.
> I was on Depo Provera for 7 years. I got on it when I met DH. I got off of it in January 2010 and got my period back in December 2010 which is when I got all excited and started to try right away lol. I needed to take Provera to start my period and it took 3 months after my last Provera pill to get them back.
> I started charting and using a CBFM in June 2011.
> I am a very impatient person, so I got my doctor to refer me to a FS. I had my first appointment in October 2011, and now I am getting tested.
> 
> So far, I have seen two people from this forum who go to my fertility clinic. I have also noticed that a lot of people live in my city, so I'm a bit weary of putting my picture up. I watch a lot of movies and have seen a lot involving baby napping, so it's a bit scary for when I do get pregnant LOL. Maybe I'm just paranoid, but my favourite saying is it's better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> I hope we get BFP's before Christmas. :dust:

Now you got me all freaked out!! Everyone have a gander, then I'm taking them down! LoL!


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> I hope I didn't freak anyone out and scare you all away LOL.
> 
> I'm excited about getting my cycle day 3 blood tests back tomorrow and I just had to tell someone. I'll also get the results of my saline sonogram. Maybe if I ask nice I can get the nurse to get me all of my results.

You could never scare me away I was wondering where everyone was too. Good luck with your test results tomorrow! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Buckles

Hello, I'm here.... 
But posting on my phone so will update you all later about me and oh. 
Test date is the 29 nov 
Right I'm taking off shortly, so catch up with you all when I land 
Baby dust to you all xxxx 
And fab new thread gdane x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

AF is finally leaving the building :wohoo: 

I'm trying to pull myself together. I had a dream about an ex last night. This was an ex that I lived with and swore I was going to marry. He actually asked me to marry him, but we didn't have the money for a ring so it was just our promise to each other. I'm so glad I didn't, but at the same time my heart kind of hurts. My dream was about me going over to his place (I think its because my nieces bday party is at our old apartments this weekend) and I saw him and he was saying how much he missed me and loved me and wish he wouldn't have screwed everything up. It all felt soooo real. This crap is messing with my brain. I would never ever in my life give up my DH for him, but since I woke up he's all i've been thinking about. I always think about this time that we sat out on the balcony and ate pizza and drank beer and just talked. It was my favorite night ever with him. I hope he's doing okay. Anyways, I know you don't care, I just didn't know who else to tell lol. Thanks for listening to me ramble. Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## Pookabear

Hiya ladies I like the idea for a new thread to a fresh start! I will do a recap later when im on my computer, im on my phone right now thoug and I have a question, just wondering if any on has experienced this... so I am on cd 9 or 10, and I still have spotting here and there with very light pink which im fine with, id much rather have it after af than before anyday, byt my question is this morning I had the light pink plus loads of very perfect fertile looking cm as welland it was a lot, but I know im can't be ovulating yet, do u think it could be my body fearing up? Or do u think it is from lat month when I didn't ovulate?? Like I said I still have some spotting when I go to the bathroom here and there but it isn't much and then I had that too, and just wondered...any advice? Btw im getting back on charting tomorrow just wanted to make sure af was gone 1st


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yikes its hard to say dear. Especially without chart or cbfm....when in doubt, hump it out!


----------



## wookie130

Woohoo, new thread, fresh start!!! 

My recap:

Me: 33; DH: 38

*We have been together for two years, and married for 2 months.
*This is my second marriage. The first one was dreadful...current DH is a keeper!
*I became pregnant in May (NTNP), and had a missed miscarriage July 18 @ 10 weeks...had a D & C the day I found out.
*On my 4th cycle TTC after our loss...on CD 8 (first high reading this cycle).
*Doctor wants us to try 3 more cycles before seeing fertility specialist due to my age.
*4th month using CBFM, 2nd cycle with preseed and softcups.
*I belong to Fertility Friend, and chart religiously.
*I've been a special education teacher for the past 10 years, and am a mom to 1 basset hound, and 3 kittehs.

I'm so glad we've started over...hopefully the curse from CBFM stats thread is broken, and the BFP's will start rolling in!


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks slh, its never happend to me well not that I've noticed was weird...good luck on ur test and please keep us updated, I hope u don't experience any pain through it
gdane, those types of dreams suck lol and are weird but its fine u can ramble about anything here u know tnat, I ramble all the time


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Pook...I would just BD! Maybe you are ovulating early? Making up for last month. It can't hurt to give it a go right?


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> Gdane, what a dream. I very rarely dream about anything. I have never had an ex who I liked lol. After all the relationships were over I felt so relieved. I am especially happy that I didn't end up staying with any of them. My DH is the best thing that has ever happened to me. I always thought I would stay single because my standards were always too high and I always got with losers, but then I met DH. Sorry for rambling, but I'm in a rambling mood lol.
> 
> Pook, I get spotting and what looks like ewcm after my period. I get the spotting for a day or two. I always seem to get what looks like ewcm during my period. I don't really understand why.
> 
> Yay, Buckles, you made it!
> 
> Where is everyone else?
> 
> AFM, I have to get this scary test done in 3 hours and I'm terrified! My heart is pounding so fast that it feels like it's going to explode. I was so scared when I woke up so the first thing that I did was take 2 valium 20mg. Shortly before the procedure I'm going to take Advil, Percocets and some ativan. I hope that's not too many drugs and I don't end up in the hospital getting my stomach pumped lol, but I need to be less nervous. I'm a big baby when it comes to everything. My fingers are shaking right now as I type. I can't imagine how scared I'll be when the actual procedure happens lol. The good news is, I found out that the doctor who is preforming the test is "fantastic". That's how people on the internet refer to him, so I hope he is. Uh oh, I'm already feeling quite fine from the valium lol. It kicked in as I was typing lol.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 9 and usually when I POAS by now I get a high reading, but this morning I got a low reading YIPEE! That means that my monitor was properly reset and the memory was wiped clean.


Haha as weird as this sounds, that wont be too many drugs. I used to work at a pharmacy for 3 years so I was just kinda forced into learning that type of stuff I guess. Just as long as you dont like overdose on any of them, and take them as directed on the bottle you shouldnt be in any serious danger.

I hope your procedure goes/went well (didnt look at what time this was posted) What is this cbfm curse you speak of?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

On that old cbfm statistics thread all the bfps stopped when pook slh and myself joined. Hence the fresh start...curse free


----------



## TryinFor1

Awh, I doubt it was because you guys got onto the thread! LOL

I cant wait to send off my monitor tomorrow. I am so glad that someone who truly deserved it got it. 

So I am 6dpo.. and I am testing in two days at 8dpo. Lol. Early, I know. But Heather swears I will get a bfp November 16. She told me that months ago and then brought it up the other day.

I have a bunch of 10mui so I kinda figure, wth.


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I invited tryinfor1 and apple blossom please welcome them with your love! Tryinfor1 was on the cbfma while ago. She already introduced herself and I'm so glad their here! :) I'm sure you'll all love them as much as I do!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh: so happy to hear about your tests! Any results? I hope this helps you relax in the future


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH - glad to hear results are good so far for you x


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I invited tryinfor1 and apple blossom please welcome them with your love! Tryinfor1 was on the cbfma while ago. She already introduced herself and I'm so glad their here! :) I'm sure you'll all love them as much as I do!
> 
> I welcome everyone with love. I remember Tryinfor1 very clearly. I like her a lot, and I think she would be an awesome mom! :)
> 
> I haven't met Appleblossom yet, but I'm sure I will love her too.Click to expand...

That was a very sweet thing of both of you to say. :hugs:

And SLH, yes. I reset the monitor first. :flower: Also included instructions on how to reset it just in case PineappleRock ever needs to reset it herself. Sending it out tomorrow!!

ALSO. 

I have wonderful news! No, no positive pregnancy test yet. But last clomid cycle, I got my results drawn at 7dpo, when they peak, right? They were 17.2. This cycle, I got my bloods drawn at 3dpo, 4 days until they are supposed to peak, and my level was already at 23!!! 

:happydance:

A nice strong ovulation! My dr said that number was excellent and it is a wonderful sign that my progesterone is getting higher with more clomid! He said that means the clomid is working GREAT!


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## TryinFor1

Yup. Last cycle was.

After a 120+ day cycle, I finally got provera and clomid and my last cycle was 27 days long!! Never thought I would be hitting the six month mark but I look forward to this thread being a lucky one! Cant see how it wont be with such wonderful and lovely ladies in it!


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls, 

I made it to copenhagen!! And am now enjoying a glass of wine and a twix, can't be bothered to order room service. Poxy business trips, can't wait to get home to my husband. 

Right about me... As promised. 

I'm 31 and OH is 27
We met 9 years ago, and got married last April, and have been TTC ever since. 
We live just outside of London with our gorgeous basset hound, and he is my little baby. 
We've tried most things when it's comes to TTC, other than temping. 
This month we've ditched everything, and giving the have much sex as poss trick, and really hoping this will work. 

Welcome newbies and to oldies 
Lots of love and baby dust xxxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Love all the great news! I think our curse may be broken! This is a phenomenal start!!


----------



## Pookabear

I agree with Gdane!! Welcome Tryingfor1!! So glad the clomid is working so well 
I hope it leads you to that bfp asap!! Gdane Im also so glad its working for you too and hope you get that bfp soooon!!
Slh i am so happy that you ave good results so far and I hope the rest turns out just ast good, glad it wasn't horribly panful for you as well! 
Buckles Enjoy yourself and go for it!! The only thing I'm doing is charting this month I ditched everything else as well 
I wasnt able to hump it out tonight as hubby has a cold and i didnt want him to give it to me since i just got over that sinus thing so hopefully i dont o yet, but i hope i do o this time and have that perfect cycle ive always wanted lol


----------



## Pookabear

Well im pretty sure I didn't ovulateaccoding to my temp this morning, so I still have time which is good
I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

that's good pook. get lots of :sex: in there!! I got a low low low today on my monitor. My estrogen line was super duper dark. LoL. I almost wonder if the estrogen line gets lighter when more estrogen is present...like an opposite affect that the LH has? the more lh the darker...the more estrogen the lighter? I'm thinking hold off on :sex: until I get a high on my monitor or start seeing fertile signs and then :sex: like rabbits. Sounds like a plan to me! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You know, it's hard to say though because I didn't get a high until cd11 last time... and the most promising chart (aug 17th chart) I had was when we dtd like o-4 then on o day...maybe less is more? I'm going to drive myself crazy!!


----------



## wookie130

I'm on CD 9 and my monitor has read "high" for the past two days. Nothing terribly gripping on my end, I guess. LOL!!!

Buckles, I have a basset hound too! Her name is Rita, and she's 4 years young. She's our baby too...at least until the human baby occurs.


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lull was here. KeekEe said she would be busy


----------



## GdaneMom4now

interested In your ultrasounds


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi ladies, I am joining your lovely thread hope you dont mind :blush:, Im not using my CBFM anymore but the title " no relaxing will get me pregnant" suits me to the T. 

Will put my details in, in a bit but just wanted to introduce myself as the lovely Gdane recomended the thread, so here I am.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hecj ya! :wohoo:


----------



## TryinFor1

took this post off because random people get on here and I dont want anyone else to read it. 

You guys know what it said.


----------



## Pookabear

SLH hmm very interested to see how the next few ultrasounds go for you!

Tryingfor1- wow I'm sorry to hear that, that would be devastating, were they just on your computer or were they where he was looking at them recently? That would be hard, have you questioned him? Or do you plan to just leave it alone? I'm sure it will continue to bother you though, im the type ofperson to analyze till i pick things apart and then have to get it off my chest so i know how you feel

As for me ladies sorry about the graphic detail but again today more ewcm than ive ever seen in my life, it was why ill was going to the bathroom but still wow, i need this when i get a peak reading on cbfm lol I wonder if its due to that allergy meds i was taking last week who knows, all i know is even though im prob not ovulating this early, im going to try to take advantage of the hubs when he gets home if he is feeling better, he has had a cold for a week or so


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> Welcome Apple Blossom.
> 
> Tryinfor1, Does he know that they are there? Maybe he just forgot to take them down.
> 
> Pook, hopefully it is ewcm that you are seeing and you can get some bd time in. Maybe you're ovulating early, it's possible. Apparently I am lol. Are you sure it's ewcm? Does it stretch?



He knows. He created the file the day we came back from our honeymoon and last accessed it September 25. At least he hasnt looked at them in a couple months. It is my fault anyway. 

Pook, Idk if I will ask him about it or not. The other day he accused me of cheating on him because I accidentally brought my preseed to my friends house, it was in my purse. He REALLY REALLY accused me. And then gets mad when my guy friends post on my facebook, as if I have any control over that. I feel like if he looked on my laptop and saw photos of my ex and me fucking, he would go ballistic. Oh, I dont have any of those by the way. Lol. 

I want to approach him and ask him about it. But I dont have the balls to..literally.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Omg tryin for 1 I would ream his ass. You snooping or not he should not have done that and the day you came back from your honeymoon?! Thats messed up. 

slh get bding same goes for you pook


----------



## TryinFor1

GdaneMom4now said:


> Omg tryin for 1 I would ream his ass. You snooping or not he should not have done that and the day you came back from your honeymoon?! Thats messed up.
> 
> slh get bding same goes for you pook

Yeah it is messed up.

Sorry, I dont mean to go on and on. I am half tempted to just completely delete out the files myself and if he asks just say "idk".

I just feel shocked. and confused. and hurt. they were from so long ago.. but the pictures were so fucked up. Every time I close my eyes I see them. Every time I talk to DH, I see them. I just dont know where to go from here to be quite honest. :shrug:



AND UM YEAH SLH AND POOK! GET YOUR ASSES TO BED!! (But be careful SLH, but that doesnt mean you cant get some action in!!)

SLH, I had to type in a invoice code today to pay a medical bill online. The code was like STA or something but I originally typed SLH. Lol


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## Pookabear

I would bd but hubby is at work and he has a stupid cold, lol he is getting better though some maybe tomorrow

yes slh I am positive this is ewcm, not to be gross but when i went to the bathroom i looked down and it was hanging down almost to the toilet water and was super thick and super duper strechy lol ...i know gross right but Im serious Ive never seen this much of it ol but i dont feel quite like im ovulating yet but maybe im getting redy to who knows not sure, ive gotten this before but not this much and two days in a row, i hope we can get bd in tomorrow, maybe its early o since i didnt o last time? looks exactly like egg whites which i dont usually get it thick like eggwhites so thats a good sign that i have it, and i mentioned it to hubby and he of course was like "are you sure thats normal" lol men, what do they know about this stuff lol because i always seem to have strechy cm but not usually thick and stretchy unless im super fertile.. but hubby always says he has never seen strechy cm all the time and assumes somethings wrong lol cracks me up everyone is different but this is the closest thing to ew cm ive ever seen and ive only seen it two days in a row during a bm


----------



## Pookabear

Aw tryingfor1 i would go with slh approach and ask calmly, and see where it goes, i have a feeling if you dont say anything it will bother you for a long time and you will always wonder about it.. not telling you what to do but thats what i would do, if not it would drive me crazy


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> I would be confused and hurt too. That doesn't make any sense. I can understand porn, but not an ex girlfriend. I think you should talk to him about it and ask him why. Now that he has videos of you, he doesn't need to have those video's of her. Actually, he should have never had them to begin with. If it was my husband I would tell him to get rid of them. Don't get mad because you don't want to start a fight, but just ask him nicely why.
> 
> That is too funny about the invoice...LOL. Sometimes on my phone if I try to type something, it will auto correct with a username of someone on here like Pook or Gdane, it's so funny lol.


He actually doesnt have anything of me.. I am not comfortable enough with my body to do that. He doesnt care. He thinks I am a selfish cow. 

He is also obsessed with porn. He looks at it all the time, morning and night and day if it is the weekend. I dont understand it and it has caused numerous fights on several occasions. I just feel like no matter what I do for him, it will never be enough. Sexually, he wants me to be someone I'm just not. And it takes a toll on our relationship. 

He says he wants me to be like I used to be when I was 16.. I am only 20 so that wasnt that long ago. But people change in every aspect. I used to want sex all the time, now I dont. If we have sex every other day, he complains he wants it everyday. If we do it everyday, he complains we should be doing it twice a day. :shrug: IDK what to tell him anymore except "I'm sorry I cant make you happy/satisfied in the bedroom."

WHOAH. I am getting dejavue. :haha: sorry, that was so weird though!!

OK.. I am done talking about it for now. Bottom line, I probably wont say anything to him about it. I dont have the courage. I dont like confrontations. I cant handle talking to him about this right now. 

Thanks for listening to me rant and rave. If I find these pictures are gonna be a problem, then I will do something. I am just gonna try to forget I ever saw them. Healthy?? probably not. But I refuse to let this ruin my relationship. 

SO

Where is everyone in their cycle right now? I am 7dpo. I am testing tomorrow!!!!!! AHH!!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

erm......


----------



## TryinFor1

LekkerSlaap said:


> erm......

erm? lol. Reason?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

She said there was aperson that didn't seem real that posted below you but above her. Mustve gotten removed


----------



## Pookabear

I left a comment on the last page for Slh- don't know if you saw it, or if you havent been on, or for anyone for that matter lol  ladies have a great day! hope i didnt gross you out too much


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pook: I would say that's ewcm. I would get and continue to bd until you are sure you ovulated. Maybe that's why you haven't gotten pregnant thus far is that you are ovulating earlier than you thought?? You can't gross us out. I've seen much worse. LoL

SLH: Awe I'm sorry I rubbed salt in the wound I totally forgot. What a horrible friend :flower:

Tryinfor1: I hope testing went ok, if you got a bfn just remember how early it is and that anything is possible! As for the pictures, hell with it I'd delete them. If he didn't want you to know, why would he ask you about it? Win win if you ask me. but I can't hold that stuff in. So kudos to you.

As for myself: I'm on cd7 low on my monitor as expected. My hubby jumped me this morning and it's doing wonders for our sex life :) I'm sure you all care. But he's a shy guy and I've been slowly breaking him out of a shell for the past few years. We're much happier and he's finally letting go. It's nice to feel wanted, so I'm giving him lots of praise for taking ahold of the reigns and I think he's getting the hint. I still have brown spotting once in a while which is weird but AF is pretty much gone. Last day of clomid for this girl, praying it works this cycle! My sister works with a girl that also has PCOS and she went through and took all the meds that I did and now she is pregnant with twins through artificial insemination or IUI and she only paid $500 so we're going to have lunch some weekend in the near future and talk about this. I'll be all ears!! I can't wait! I want twinnnnsss! 

I'm also meeting up with my ex-best girl friend today. She's pulling the same crap she was that got us here in the first place so we'll see how it goes. I'm starting to wonder if I made a mistake by contacting her after a year and half. :shrug: guess we'll find out. I'm kind of nervous.


----------



## TryinFor1

GdaneMom4now said:


> She said there was aperson that didn't seem real that posted below you but above her. Mustve gotten removed

That is really really weird.. I wonder what they said.


----------



## TryinFor1

:bfn: also. 


8dpo is super early. Still plenty of time, af is not due for another four days. :)


----------



## Apple Blossom

Gdane: really hope that the clomid works for you on this one :flower:, and sorry your friend is messing you around, I realised alittle too late with one of my friends that things just dont change no matter how much we want them too.

Pook: I had EWCM like that once it was the same as you described it, it reached right down to the pan of the toilet :haha: and was before OV, but I took it as a really good sign and got bding.

Tryinfor1: Sorry about your BFN. also about you DH and the photos, I have alot of thoughts on this one but Im not going to go into it to much as you might think different to me. But my ex of 8 yrs did this exact same thing to me and I can tell you now that it has taken my partner that I have now over 4 yrs to build my confidence back up from nothing. I had been through so much with my ex that I couldnt take much more and tried to commit suicide, I felt so low and ugly it was unreal and he didnt even care he was a horrid person. I dont mind if you want someone to talk to and I can tell you my story and try and help you if you like, up to you just pm if you want, because I cant bare to see someone go through what I did. He shouldnt have those photos he should only think of you.


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hey ladies, sorry about the Erm... it was about the poster that was above me but I guess they were removed. The persons user name basically was in in pee pee and it said father to be, and also said they would be posting pics on here later. It's so crazy that it was brought up a couple of pages back about creepers and posting your pics online and I thought to myself I've never really been super concerned about it...and then that person comes along and I'm like WOAH! Now wait a min...this person is creeping on us! I checked their statistics and they had posted in a TON of threads posing as a woman who was either pregnant, not pregnant, had tube problems, and also posted links in a couple about kids toys. So I alerted Gdane in case it was something that needed to be reported but I assume the magical board fairies caught it quickly and removed the problem. 

Tryinfor1 as for the pictures you found I cannot honestly give you advice on how to handle it since I would LOSE MY MIND! lol I may be crazy but I've caught DH watching porn before and I go off the deep end. And that's just porn...not pics of him and his ex(although he doesn't have an ex but if he did) I would hulk out completely. But in my opinion that's JACKED up he's still got those...let alone looking at them after you are married and not deleting them. Honey you do what you gotta do but be strong and don't put up with it!!! Also I'm wishing you BABY DUST!!!!! I hope you get your BFP soon.

GDane I'm super glad to hear that you might have a lead on a cheaper procedure. And I wish you so much luck with that! As for the old friend...been through it a lot and they usually don't change. I really hope she doesn't bring any negativity into your life as my ex friends seem to do. 

Pook I cannot recall ever having CM like that so this might be your good luck charm. Maybe your body is making up for last month and O'ing early. Either way get your BD on so we can hear you yell BFP! :)

SLH I kinda don't understand what your dr said but HOPING that he's able to help things along and REALLY hoping to hear your BFP soon. I have faith that your eggs will grow. Maybe they are just being jokesters on the DR lol! I bet they are like....hey dude you don't belong here (meep!)

As for me AF is starting to slow down. I haven't gotten my form in the mail so I can log into my insurance website. As soon as I get it I'll be making an appt. I'm waiting on hubby to get his stuff tested too to jump the gun and be ready to just go right to the FS. On a pissy note my brand new couch (has massagers) stopped working yesterday. BUT the cutie furniture store guy is the one who came by to look at it! HAHA And my house is wrecked as I was super lazy yesterday and didn't clean up at all. I am so embarrassed for anyone to see my house in this shape. But at least they are going to fix the couch. Also my oldest dog Shaddix, he's been having a rough time the past 2 months (long story) but lastnight he took a bite at DH. This is very very odd and he'll be 5 in March. So I guess yesterday was a day for surprises and anxiety! haha


----------



## TryinFor1

JESUS..


FUCKING CREEPY CREEPSTERS! So glad he was removed. 

I deleted my pictures now. UGH.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks lekker! Sorry about your couch and dog that really sucks. yay for af leaving! I live this new thread! Where us wookie keekee lull and the others?


----------



## Buckles

Hello ladies, 
How are we all diddling today? 

Gdane, that's fab news about the cheaper option, keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp for you. 

Slh, good luck with your next doctor appointment and keep us all posted on your progress. 

Pook, euuugghh, lol only joking hun! I'd take that as a really good sign and start getting busy!! Ive never had ewcm like that, to tell you the truth haven't noticed anything at all. 

Well with me, I'm on day 15 and I dont think I'm in this month, as we haven't been at it all the time, and only hadweed a few times, also have no idea if I've OV'd or not as not tracking anything this month. Hard how to explain how I'm feeling, think I'm having withdrawals from POAS. 

Back from Copenhagen and now off to the dentist to have my brace tightened! Ouch


----------



## Buckles

My message doesn't even make sense! 

Haveweed??? Meant to say have had sex a few times! 
Xx


----------



## TryinFor1

hahahaha. 

It looks like you said hadweed.. like smoked weed a few times. I was confused till I read the post below. Funny :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol I thought the same I was like wtf? Thanks for the laugh


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My boobs hurt!! Oh my.


----------



## TryinFor1

Mine dont. :( I wish they did.. but maybe them not hurting is a sign!

But someone told me that since my progesterone level was 23 at 3dpo that I could potentially have released two eggs. 

:happydance: HMMMMM perhaps twins in my future!?!?!?


----------



## Buckles

I promise I haven't smoked any weed.... I do need to stop smoking though!! The doc didn't seem that bothered when me and OH went and saw her, as I smoke about 2 or 3 cigs a day, it's more habit than anything else.

Hubby is at work tonight (he does shift work) so am buying a few Christmas presents online.

Twins..... Now that would be amazing and OH has a history of twins in his family 

Xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

There are no twins in my family or Dh family. I would be the first if that is what happens! Clomid is supposed to increase those chances, so IDK. :shrug: We will see!


----------



## TryinFor1

DH hasnt called me today. Not once. :cry: It is almost six at night. 

Sorry, dont mean to have a pity party.. but my best friend isnt texting me back and idk who else to talk to.


----------



## SLH

I'll talk to you tryinfor1. Where is your husband?


----------



## TryinFor1

oh yay. I am happy someone is here to talk.

He went on a business trip. He has been such a douche recently. Friday, he accused me of cheating on him and wouldnt believe me when I said I hadnt. Sunday, because I didnt want to go down on him I suck in bed. Monday, I find the pictures. Was hungover yesterday. And now, he hasnt called me all day and wont text me back. 

WHOAH. I sound like a whiny baby. But it makes me sad. lol


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks hun. :) :hugs:


He is on his way back now. He left at 11:30 this morning and it is a 7 hour drive but he is with another guy and they wont stop dicking around.

I want DH to take me on a date tonight since we havent seen each other for a few days, and talk but I dont think it is gonna happen.

He bought me flowers and made me a card to apologize for sunday. I know right!?!?!? who says that? I dont suck in bed just because I hate to give blow jobs. I have NEVER had any other complaints from any of my other partners. Whatever. :shrug:

I think he is acting really freaking immature too. AND I KNOW! Ridiculous about the preseed. I HATE that he even had to nerve to call me and start screaming at me. He didnt take any time to stop and think about it. 

What time is it there SLH? I am always curious about that. Lol. it is 6:18 here. :)


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## TryinFor1

Missouri.... blah. It sucks. What about you?

And no. He wasnt joking. Sadly.


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## Pookabear

Hey Ladies, and Tryingfor1 you are nothing like a Baby!!! I totally agree with SLH, I used to be too nice in my last relationship but not anymore lol dont get me wrong im nice, but don't get on my bad side, and more poor hubby has to hear my attitude and pay for other stupid mens mistakes sometimes if ya know what i mean, and its sad cause he is the best thing that ever happend to me...so if i were you i would be flipping out LOL just like slh said!!
You have had a lot of stressful stuff going on this week! Hopefully things calm down for you soon, but I agree with sLH you should definetly sit down and have a talk with dh and tell him how your feeling, if not he will continue to take advantage...sucks when men get with the guy friends and act much tougher than usual lol, thank goodness i haven't noticed my dh doing that, but i dealt with that kind of stuff with my ex all of the time, I think that is why i dont take any crap now because I took so much years ago.
if my dh said I sucked in bed I would not give it to him for a while and tell him when he complained that iw was sucky so its not worth our time LOL and the picture thing i would have definetly said something but your right sometimes you have to just pick your battles and there are times where im not good at chosing when i should just ignore things but i find that very hard for me!
As far as accusing you of cheating, honestly thats crap! Some..not all...and im not accusing but some of the guys that acccuse have a guilty conscience themselves or they are just super insecure etc.
I am hoping things get better and you can work them out, you can vent anytime and i will be happy to chat with ya, i like to talk anyway LOL

afm: I didnt get bd in still as dh is at work and also still has a dumb cold, dont know if we should bd lol i dont want to take the risk in getting it because i just got back to the gym and over that sinus crap i had, aybe tonight maybe tomorrow but i need to soon! LOL

On another note Bath & Body works here where i am had a great sale tonight it was buy 3 get 3 free on their signature items, so i did some christmes shopping and i had two 10 dollar off coupons, so i ended up getting 4 lotions, 4 body splashes, 4 small candles, for 50 dollars, which was an awesome deal, now i can give people a lotion and a perfume to 4 people which is great! i know im weird lol


----------



## TryinFor1

I sat down and talked to DH. He knows I know now. I couldnt keep it in once I actually saw him. Will update exactly what happened tomorrow.


----------



## Pookabear

Ugh ladies, Ovary pains tonight  I also still have loads of ewcm, more yesterday and day before but still lots,, maybe i should get bd in tonight anyway even though hugs isnt feeling the best. what do yu tihnk?? LOL


----------



## SLH

Pook, I would bd just incase. Have a quicky lol.


----------



## Pookabear

Lol I just might!! Hoping the antibiotics didn't cause all this ewcm or the allergy meds, right before I went on my honeymoon I took the same meds and don't remember getting this though, but came back and had a stupid yeast infection, lol my v jayjay is super sensitive to things, its weird I don't seem to have ewcmd when I check up there lol but I have had a bunch of it during bm 3 different times, today not as much but it still happend, super weird for me, guess that's why im trying to justify it,, oh another thing is my temp prob isn't accurate from today cause I take my temp in my miffy and this morning it wouldn't position right and couldn't seem to get it in place lol


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## Apple Blossom

Well ladies for those of you who dont know me here are my details,

*Meet OH in April 1996 
*Im 31 and OH is 38 (39 on the 28th Nov)
*Had DS with a previous partner April 2002
*Got together April 2006
*Got engaged Dec 2006 (not yet married)
*Been off birth control since April 2006
*Actively trying April 2006
*Stepped up to some bloody serious trying late 2009ish
*Was using preseed, CBFM, conception vits, Agnus Castus, Soy Iso (natures clomid), vits for OH and OH stopped smoking.
*Still using conception vits plus a few others and OH is on vits
*We have unexplained infertility, had all the usual test done and nothing came up June 2011.
*IVF starts 7th Dec with our first meeting, then we start treatment in the new yr :happydance:

And I think thats about all you need to know about me really and as you can see april is my month that every thing happens to me, its even my birth month. We are not actively trying at the moment as we have our appt coming up so not much point, if it was going to happen it would of done so we are just relaxing and enjoying our relationship with no pressure and my OH is taking a rest as we havent made love in well over a month :haha:


----------



## TryinFor1

OK. 

SO. I am not gonna go into much detail because it was actually awful. I said "I think there is something that you need to know." and I just blurted out that I knew about the pictures and that I really didnt appreciate he had them. I could see his heart sink..it was actually very very sad. 

Anyway, I told him that whenever I look at him, sadly all I can see are those pictures an they had made me turned off of him for a little while. this pissed him off as he thought even though I had seen the pictures and I was upset, I would still want to have sex. 

I told him no, I need just a little bit of time. So While we are sleeping, he decided to try to have sex with me anyway. That just led into a fight. He said he was gonna go to the "computer room". I had previously asked him, before we went to bed, to stop looking at porn so much. It hurts my feelings that he looks at all these other bitches all the freaking time and he said he would stop looking at it. I think it is normal to look at it every so often but he is to an extreme. So when he said he was going into the computer room I was like "are you for fucking real?" :shrug: He just doesnt get it I guess. 

Anyway, he got super pissed and punched the wall. BTW, he woke me up at 1:30 trying to have sex with me.. this is now going on 3 in the morning where I have to wake up at 5 for school. So I am screaming at him that I havent gotten any sleep recently and that he is keeping me awake and he started screaming at me about his blue balls (as if thats my fault). 

I told him to just go into the computer room. And of course like a "mature" adult ( :haha: ) he said no so then I told him to shut the hell up then. I guess he felt bad because after that I couldnt get comfortable ( pretty sure I have restless leg syndrome ) so he massaged my legs for me till I fell asleep.

What is really sad is that is not that much detail of the night. :dohh: It was ridiculous. 




Anyway, IDK what to do about it now. I did what I could. I said what I could. He didnt want to hear any of it. :shrug:

Oh, I made sure he knew I deleted them and if he had anything else he needed to come forward RIGHT THEN. He said he had them on a cd and he threw the cd away, so there is no second copy. I believe him. I could tell he felt super bad he had the pictures anyway.





OK. so that is that. As for me, I had cramping all night last night.. but not like AF cramping.. kinda hoping it was implantation to be honest. Lol. I took another IC today, and of course it was a :bfn: But I am hoping that 9dpo is just a little too early. my lp is only 12 days though.. so hope it happens!! 

Sorry for the novel.. I dont even know if you guys wanted to know all that. But it helps to type it out since I dont want to actually tell anyone else in reality. Anonymity at its best!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

GOOD MORNING LADIES!

Wow there has been a lot going on since yesterday!

Tryin-Yes update please? Honey you have GOT so much more patience than I do when it comes to what you're going through. My cast iron skillet would have done my talking hahahaha. I really hope everything is ok with you.

Pook-I would get the BD on for sure just to be on the safe side. Maybe take a shot of cough syrup just in case? Not only to protect you from hubbys not so feel goods but also to thin out that CM. Might just work! :) FX'd!!!

SLH-I actually don't live all that far from you. Although Buffalo and Niagra falls are pretty FAR apart....do you know where Alexandria Bay is? I'm close to there. I've only been in Canada once and it was pretty cool! We went to kingston, spent 3 hours looking for a parking spot, walked into the pub and had 1 beer, and then drove all the way back here. HAHAH My friend just wanted to drink "legally" before he deployed as he was only 19 I think at the time.

Gdane-My test date according to FF (day before AF is due) Is my parents anniversary Dec 8th!!!!! Maybe...just maybe I'll get lucky! And you should SHHHHH you've been talking wayyyyyy too much JK Where the heck are you?


----------



## wookie130

Apple Blossom, hey! Do I see in your ticker that you're gearing up for IVF treatments? Best of luck there...I sure wish I could afford them. Damn U.S. healthcare system!

Tryingfor1 - I've been holding my tongue. But as an older TTC gal on here (I'm 33), I can tell you I've been around the block a few times, been married, been divorced, remarried, and everything in between. And some of the details you've posted about your DH is nothing short of completely UNACCEPTABLE to me. First of all, the "suck in bed" comment is something that should have never escaped his lips. And I mean EVER. There is a way to talk to your wife, and this sure as shit isn't it, and I don't care how frustrated he is. And those pictures you saw on his laptop? I would have exploded. He has no right bringing his sexual past into your home like that as if it were a freakin' fine art exhibit. This to me is deplorable, and I'd have a hard time forgiving it. He's married to YOU, and whatever he did with an ex is in the PAST, and that should have left the scene when you walked into his life, both in a visual sense, and mentally as well. And as far as him viewing porn frequently, I'm one of those ladies that find this really unacceptable. Porn is a disgusting industry, the girls have usually been abused in one sense or another, and they are somebody's DAUGHTER, for crying out loud. And the other issue I take with this in a marital sense, is that if he can't look a the porn in front of you, masturbate to it in FRONT OF YOU, then he probably senses it is something you're uncomfortable with, and he knows it's a problem for you. On the other hand, men don't typically look at porn because they think the ladies are hotter than you, or they're more stimulated by girls, etc. It's usually just generic fantasy, and visual stimulation PERIOD, and you should not be comparing yourself to these ladies or allowing his porn indulgences to make you feel like less of a sexual partner or less attractive to him.

Sounds like he's got a lot of growing up to do. I'm sorry if I've offended you in any way with this, but I feel that your husband's behavior is very douchey. I would never in a million years allow a man to treat me this way, and I do believe the men in my life have thought better than to do so...good luck, honey. I hope he matures and is ready for fatherhood, and I wish you the best. ;)

AFM, I think I'm about to get a peak. That estrogen line is fading, and usually my LH line only gets really dark the day that I peak, so I'm thinking tomorrow or Saturday. Then the BD party resumes, and onto the 2ww. :)


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, we're going to have a nooky session perhaps this evening. Definitely tomorrow night, as that's probably when I'll peak. Time for the good ol' preseed. And the softcups. And the legs in the air. Cue the crazy circus music...LOL!!!

I'm off to shower and get going to work! Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'll respond and update in a little bit!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ok, Tryinfor1: I'm not going to tell you what to do because in reality it is your life and we could tell you until we're blue in the face about what we would do and ultimately it is your life and your decisions and we don't know the whole story. With that being said, I've talked to you and your a sweet girl and I just hope you get the best out of life :) 

Apple Blossom: YAY! You're here. :) I was wondering if you were coming!! I wish you all the luck and baby dust in the world. You deserve it sooo soo much. :hugs: and :dust: to you. I wish I could be there and take you out for a fun night to celebrate IVF! 19 more days and it's the beginning to your beautiful baby/babies! 

Wookie: Get lots of baby dancing in!! :sex: Good luck and :dust: Update me on your test date when you have it! 

Pook: for God sakes woman get :sex:ing! You're going to be so disappointed if this EWCM passes you by and you didn't even get a shot at it. Good luck! :dust:

SLH: I hope you're okay with not trying this month and that everything is going fantastic for you. :flower:

Lekker: I will update your test date thank you!! :) Good luck and just relax nothing you can do now! I've been pretty busy after work and don't get much chance to write during work. I'm trying! :flower:

AFM: cd8 and still low but my CP is high and kind of med soft...I'm guessing it'll drop down then go back up in a few days. Who knows. My body is messed the eff up. I talked to my ex bff last night. We didn't get things ironed out but it was a lot of fun. I hope we can get past everything and move on. I sure miss her. My sil visited me at work yesterday with treats and the twins! :happydance: They just melt my heart. They're talking alot and laughing and walking everywhere. It's just so amazing. They're our god children also. We went to visit them last night too and just watching my dh with them was amazing.I could do it all day long. :) I just hope it's our kids i can watch with him soon.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm pretty excited as the roommate is off to PA for a couple of weeks leave and that means DH and I can BD anytime we want and AF is leaving the building today!!!! I'm so excited! So MAYBE this time we'll hit that little egg head on. But I'm not going to stress it like I did last week. I'm going to relax and have fun with the hubby. Right now he's mad at me as I sent some papers he forgot with the roommate as he was headed to post to sign out and I'm assuming he forgot to give them to DH and now it's my fault but he'll be over it by the time he gets home. We're going to see Twilight tonight and I work at both jobs tomorrow! I'm pretty excited to be making some extra Christmas cash to help us catch up.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

ANNNNDDD I just got the paper I've been waiting for and I have my first Dr's appointment on the 23rd with my new PCM! Which means I'll have a referral to my FS in not time!!!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## TryinFor1

wookie130 said:


> Apple Blossom, hey! Do I see in your ticker that you're gearing up for IVF treatments? Best of luck there...I sure wish I could afford them. Damn U.S. healthcare system!
> 
> Tryingfor1 - I've been holding my tongue. But as an older TTC gal on here (I'm 33), I can tell you I've been around the block a few times, been married, been divorced, remarried, and everything in between. And some of the details you've posted about your DH is nothing short of completely UNACCEPTABLE to me. First of all, the "suck in bed" comment is something that should have never escaped his lips. And I mean EVER. There is a way to talk to your wife, and this sure as shit isn't it, and I don't care how frustrated he is. And those pictures you saw on his laptop? I would have exploded. He has no right bringing his sexual past into your home like that as if it were a freakin' fine art exhibit. This to me is deplorable, and I'd have a hard time forgiving it. He's married to YOU, and whatever he did with an ex is in the PAST, and that should have left the scene when you walked into his life, both in a visual sense, and mentally as well. And as far as him viewing porn frequently, I'm one of those ladies that find this really unacceptable. Porn is a disgusting industry, the girls have usually been abused in one sense or another, and they are somebody's DAUGHTER, for crying out loud. And the other issue I take with this in a marital sense, is that if he can't look a the porn in front of you, masturbate to it in FRONT OF YOU, then he probably senses it is something you're uncomfortable with, and he knows it's a problem for you. On the other hand, men don't typically look at porn because they think the ladies are hotter than you, or they're more stimulated by girls, etc. It's usually just generic fantasy, and visual stimulation PERIOD, and you should not be comparing yourself to these ladies or allowing his porn indulgences to make you feel like less of a sexual partner or less attractive to him.
> 
> Sounds like he's got a lot of growing up to do. I'm sorry if I've offended you in any way with this, but I feel that your husband's behavior is very douchey. I would never in a million years allow a man to treat me this way, and I do believe the men in my life have thought better than to do so...good luck, honey. I hope he matures and is ready for fatherhood, and I wish you the best. ;)
> 
> AFM, I think I'm about to get a peak. That estrogen line is fading, and usually my LH line only gets really dark the day that I peak, so I'm thinking tomorrow or Saturday. Then the BD party resumes, and onto the 2ww. :)



You didnt offend me at all. What you said is the way I feel too! I dont know how to voice it to him and get it through his head. He was NOT like this before he graduated college. He got his first job and all of a sudden I am his burden wife who sucks in bed and is crazy because I think he looks at too much porn. WTF-EVER. :shrug:

OK. Now I am having a guilt trip. Also want to say, this is his only fault really. I kinda made him out to sound horrible and he really isnt. He is a good man. I just dont understand what his problem is with all this sex stuff. He says he has a high sex drive, no... he has sex addiction. And being with someone who has a low sex drive is like the worst thing that could possibly happen to him, but that is what happened. But he loves me. I love him. He supports me, takes care of me (allows me to go to school while he works, allowed me to quit my job :happydance:), spoils the hell out of me. Its just with the sex stuff that he gets fucking ka-razy. 

Alright, I am sorry I havent stopped talking about it. Thank you for all of your support. I am done talking about it now. :flower:



SLH: what is the shot you got for? Why couldnt you try this month?

Lekker: HELL YEAH! Catch that eggy!!

Pook: GET. TO. BED. before I come there and DRAG you and and OH to the other room!!!!

Gdane: Your support for me always amazes me. You have been there for me more in the past month than some of my friends have my entire life. You are such a beautiful girl inside and out. :hugs:

Apple: thank you for your PMs these past coupe days. You are so strong. Thank you for sharing your story. I feel really comfortable talking to you because it seems you have been through what I am going through, and it helps. :hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

LekkerSlaap said:


> ANNNNDDD I just got the paper I've been waiting for and I have my first Dr's appointment on the 23rd with my new PCM! Which means I'll have a referral to my FS in not time!!!!! I'm so excited!

That is awesome!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi All,

Sorry I have been MIA, I just havent had much to say and no updates for you all as I am still awaiting AF!! :wacko:

But I have been stalking this very very busy thread!

Lekker  I saw that post too, it confused me and thought it would make sense sooner or later lol, glad you saw it too. Enjoy the time you and you OH have to your selves :winkwink:

Wookie  Well said :thumbup:

Trying for 1  I totally think you did the right thing bringing it up with your OH, I wouldnt have kept as calm for the time you managed to. I too dont understand porn but I think its because it makes me feel inferior. I know exactly how you feel about the Blow Job, I hate them too, I used to outright refuse when I first met my hubby, he then proceeded to cheat on me and used that as the excuse. He then went off with a girl that was downright nasty to him, this is the point when I decided to stop being a push over and taking no sh*t from anyone. Needless to say when we got back together nearly a year later (after a me trying to win him back that whole time) (yes I probably am mad) I laid down the rules and told him things were not going to be how they were before. We then had a very rough first year as he continued to contact and see the same girl insisting they were friends, I spent most the time paranoid, crying or angry ... not a nice place to be. But then he got his act together and we have never been happier ... good job really as he is now my hubby lol... Sorry to go on lol, just wanted to share my experience with you as you did with us :flower:

Pook  Congrats on the EWCM lol, hope you got lots of BD in 

Apple Blossom - Welcome :flower:

SLH  sorry you cannot BD this cycle, hope your having a relaxing time :flower:

Gdane  How are you?

Anyone I have missed :hi:


----------



## TryinFor1

Mrs.B. said:


> Trying for 1  I totally think you did the right thing bringing it up with your OH, I wouldnt have kept as calm for the time you managed to. I too dont understand porn but I think its because it makes me feel inferior. I know exactly how you feel about the Blow Job, I hate them too, I used to outright refuse when I first met my hubby, he then proceeded to cheat on me and used that as the excuse. He then went off with a girl that was downright nasty to him, this is the point when I decided to stop being a push over and taking no sh*t from anyone. Needless to say when we got back together nearly a year later (after a me trying to win him back that whole time) (yes I probably am mad) I laid down the rules and told him things were not going to be how they were before. We then had a very rough first year as he continued to contact and see the same girl insisting they were friends, I spent most the time paranoid, crying or angry ... not a nice place to be. But then he got his act together and we have never been happier ... good job really as he is now my hubby lol... Sorry to go on lol, just wanted to share my experience with you as you did with us :flower:
> 
> :


UGH men, I am sorry to hear of your struggles but so glad they worked out for you in your favor! You may be a wee bit mad for trying to get DH back but love makes us do crazy things and as long as he is being a saint now, the past is gone as long as you can forgive. IDK If I could forgive if DH ever cheated on me, so you are such a selfless (not selfish :haha: ) person. 

Thank you for your kind words. It was hard to say it but I decided I cant keep those kinds of problems bottled in, or my marriage is going to fall apart. Not something I am willing to let happen.


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> How old is your husband Tryinfor1? Maybe it's just a phase that he will grow out of. I hope you work things out, and anytime that you feel like you need to write a novel go ahead, we are all here to support you.
> 
> When I had my initial fertility blood work done, they found out that I wasn't immuned to rubella. I had the vaccine as a child, but it wears off as an adult sometimes. If I got rubella during pregnancy, it would harm the baby. The vaccine lasts in your body for 1 month, so it's unsafe to try this month. Even though the chances are low of me getting pregnant, I don't want to take any chances. The doctor who gave me the needle wanted to give me birth control, but there was no way I was going to take anything. I don't want to mess with my hormones.
> 
> On my Depo Provera thread everyone is pregnant and one woman just gave birth to an adorable girl. I just know that within a year that will be all of us. We will be talking about our newborns. I'm very optimistic for all of us.

That blows..but lovely that you are so optimistic. I hated depo, I was on it for three years age 15-18. WORST three years of my entire freaking life.

He is 23, about to turn 24. IDK if he will grow out of it. It has been him since he was very young, judging from what I saw in the pictures. Maybe when he is old and cant have sex anymore :haha:


----------



## TryinFor1

He is gonna take me out tonight so we can talk. I have been texting him all day but he isnt understanding what I am trying to say. BUT I am excited to go out. :happydance:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yayfor make up! :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm kind of having a non showing internal 
break down. Why can't I get pregnant? :(


----------



## TryinFor1

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm kind of having a non showing internal
> break down. Why can't I get pregnant? :(

You will Gdane. I KNOW you will. :hugs:

I feel the same way too. I think something is wrong with DH sperm honestly..


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks girls. I made brownie points with one of my four bosses tonight and one of my bosses wives so I feel better. Lol I still have that gnawing feeling that if it hadn't happened by now why would it? But you girls made me smile once again especially slh ;) thanks bunches :flower:


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## wookie130

Gdanemom- Don't fret, dear. I'll be the first to admit I've experienced those same internal breakdowns. Every time AF shows up, I feel a deep despair and regret. Why the hell can't I be younger, and have more time to try this baby thing without feeling a time crunch from my age? And why did that last baby have to leave my body when he was so loved and desperately wanted? Well, the reality, is that the baby hasn't happened because it's not been my time...and the baby I did conceive was too precious for this earth. God has plans for me, and I need to do a better job accepting His will.

SLH is right...most of us WILL go on to have babies in the next year or so. TTC is so stressful, and I think while we fight the good fight and do everything in our power to become pregnant, these life events are already predetermined by our individual fates and destinies in life. We must try to hold our heads up high, and keep going on our journies.

Tryinfor1- I'm so glad you're not offended! :) And I'm glad you and DH are trying to communicate lovingly about everything. It isn't unusual for a man in his early twenties to feel preoccupied with sex...24 is young, and young guys are horny! Perhaps you could send some of that high sex drive my DH's way...he's 38, and coming off his antidepressants, which are well-documented libido-crushers. I wish you both the best in your situation, and I hope he can get the message that his behaviors have been hurtful toward you.

Mrs. B- Sheesh, hon, I had no idea...I'm happy to hear you've reached a happier stage in your marriage. Thanks for being so honest and open about your past with DH. It helps those of us who are weathering the storm to know that we're not alone.

AFM, we bd'ed tonight for fun. It's a "high" day, and I may get my peak tomorrow, or Saturday. Hoping we have the stamina to keep humping it out!


----------



## Pookabear

Hey ladies ive missed a bunch today bt was working, and getting stuff for thanksgiving dinner, I'm having it sunday since te hbs has to worked thanksgiving day anyhow, gdane was right and now the ewcm is gone and missed it,as hubs has been working extra hours and didnt get to bd, but im pretty sure by my temps i didnt ovulate yet, hoping i still do and i get loads more ewcm then!
Making a turkey this year for the holiday dinner and have found numerous recipes online excited to try this cerntain one bt hope it turns out spectacular, i usually dont cre if its just me and hubs eating but when its family i want everything to be almost perfect lol 

Tryingfor1 I hope you enuoy your time out with the hubs and you get everything worked out, i agree with slh it could also be an age thing, no excuses but remember it takes men a lot longer to mature than women

Gdane- chin up i hae big strong feelings for you getting a bfp 1st too for some reason, so if slh and i both feel that way, it probably will be that way!!
I know to too tough, how you feel about never getting pregnant, i have also felt that way for quite a few years and thats why i wasn't gong to start trying again with dh because I didnt want to get all excited for nothigng etc, but ithen i thought well, there will never even be that tiny chance if we dont try, and at that time we werent sure about ti, then when we got married in may he mentioned e wanted to try, so i told him i would but with as little medicine as possible etc.im still not sure it will happen for me but it seems to for everyone around me including people who dont want or take care of their children 

etc.
Slh- so sorry you cant try this month but super excited about your ultrasound tomorrowtoo!!! let us know howit goes, its interesting to see whats going on and it could give insight to us other ladies too so thanks a bunch


----------



## Pookabear

Since I never did a recap I will: keep in mind I don't have accurate dates on everythig since It was a while back some of it...

Im 27 and dh is 44, I will be 28 in January...I know big age difference but we don't even notice it half the time
We Started dating April fools day of 2009
He proposed May 7th 2010
And we marreid May 28th 2011
We had our honoeymoon in riviera maya mexico (near Cancun) and had the time of our lives!!

I used to get cysts on my ovaries all the time since i was 12 i was on all different types of bc for around 12 yrs... then got off bc and got many cysts again after and had a surgery in 2007 because of a grapefruit sized hemorragic cysts that woudnt dissolve etc.

I was married previously for 7yrs and ttc for 3 years with my ex and thank goodness it didnt work, we tried clomid for numerous month, 2 iuis, clomid and trigger shots all types of testing, blood work etc. and went to a fertility specialist for 2months although i'm so happy that it never worked there is still a part of me that needs to share it to show everything i have done regarding ttc. ex had an SA as well and had great results etc. tubes were clear and but i should mention it anyhow so you ladies have some idea of what ive been through in the ttc process.. during the clomid use I seemed to get the cycsts wose but soon after my ex husband and I split up and i tknow its not nice but it was the best thing that ever happend to me! I was so stressed in our relatiionship it made me sick etc and i waent through a lot and was supe runder weight

Now I have stayed off the bc ever since and Married my prince who changed my life and is the best thing that has ever hppaend to me, I now am healthy as far as cysts, weight all ofit etc. and hope to stay that way, we werent sure about ttc at first being i didnt want to go through the stress and thought it would never happen but when we got married last may on our honeymoon we decided to try it out and my only objection was to try to do it as natural as possible etc. so here we are 6 months down the road, btw hubby tried with his ex for 2 yrs also and no luck but she has children now too just as my ex.. so we are evetually gong to get dh tested just to be on the safe side.

other than my ongoing pasts cysts (havent had one now in 3 yrs which is a miracle in itself because i was gong thru the pain of them almost every month before) the drs never found any other reason why i wasnt getting pg except i have very mild endometreosis but they say itsnot bad enough to affect fertility as far as they know etc...

Also,i have had spotting for years that i think causes a lot more problems than they think and is helping to prevent my bfp,,the drs act like its nothing and so far the only thng that has stopped it is clomid, and when i dont ovulate, i know weird right

Well sorry for rambling but thats me in a nutshell even thought its a lot lol thats the shorter version


----------



## TryinFor1

SO um....


Make up sex is awesome!


We went out to dinner and it was amazing. Communicating the way we did, it was like magic. He said he would stop looking at porn and stop getting mad at me if I turn him down for sex. I said I would be more open in our sexual relations. We had a nice dinner and jumped each other as soon as we got home. :blush:

I am so glad! I feel like this was a HUGE breakthrough and everything is really looking up!!! Now all I need is that bfp before the 20th to make this even greater!

:) :) :) :) 

I possibly think finding those pictures might have been a good thing. DH and I wouldnt have talked the way we did tonight and resolved our issues, our only issues if I wouldnt have.. still kinda sucked because I STILL cant get them out of my head but I will forget about them in time. 

Thanks again for listening to me whine and for all your kind words everyone! :hugs: all around! You all helped me so much!


----------



## Apple Blossom

Well hi ladies hope will are all good today. Just want to say if I miss any of you out I apologise hugely, but being new I dont know all of you and this thread moves like way fast and I tend to only come on in the mornings, so here goes.

Gdane: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: as always hun I love you, you are a fantastic person and you will get your BFP and im sure of that, no one can give as much as you do and get nothing in return, just keep going and keep putting in all the hard work you do and you can watch DH running around after your beautiful kids.

Tryinfor1::hugs::hugs: Thank you for your comment and glad I could help you, I know exactly how you feel, been there myself for 8 yrs. Really glad that you two have talked things through, keep talking. And please please remember you are a great person and should never be made to feel like shit because of someone elses actions. :happydance::happydance: glad you are happy again and things are now back on track, the pics will fade away after a while just make sure if they pop up in your mind that you dont get angry as that can eat away at you.

Pookabear: Hope you havent missed ov, and that you have a lovely thanks giving meal, that is perfect.

SLH:I hope your ultrasound goes ok for you today.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Lekker: Enjoy breaking Dawn, sure wish I was going to watch it, but we are trying to save a bit of cash. Enjoy your time alone with DH.

Wookie130: Thank you for you comment. Im having to share my eggs to pay for the IVF, which wasnt easy to come to that desision but we dont have much choice. At least though I get to help a lady who cant have her own babies. I do feel sorry for you guys as it must be so tuff having to pay all your medical bills.

SLH: forgot to say thanks for comment, I really hope Im putting a BFP on here real soon.

MrsB: Thanks for sharing your story, those men do put us though the mill some times. I know my Ex was a complete arse, he did pretty much the same to me as TRYinfor1 did but I had to endure that for 8 yrs and Im sure their was affairs in their that I didnt know about, he also slept with my sister. So Im glad to be well rid of him now and Im alot stronger for it. Glad your story had a happy ending, these things can really mess with your head sometimes.

Hope I didnt miss anyone, sorry if I did, Just shout at me :xmas13:

AFM: well Im gutted to not be going to breaking Dawn tonight, although Im tempted to ask a friend to go with me as she is having a tough time at the mo, but I know I will end up spending a fortune and really dont want to. And I have 18 days to go till our IVF appt and with everyday moving us closer we are getting so excited, we have waited so long for this. Have a good day all.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH: Hopefully this is a preview of what will happen next month! I'm so sad you can't try. I really feel for you....hopefully it'll give you a rejuvenation and you will get your bfp next month and get even more ewcm!! :) Thanks for your kind words. I keep a lot of what I'm feeling about ttc bottled up...and even more so I think i suppress myself from feeling my true feelings....Also, good luck on your ultrasound. This is super interesting. I don't think I would be able to sleep if I was going in every day for ultrasounds. I would be so excited to see what is happeneing in my body....I wanted to be a doctor but hated school too much.

Wookie: I'm sorry you're feeling that way. :hugs: trust me, I've seen plenty of older gals conceive, it's just a matter of time! I notice you're from Iowa by the way, I don't know if we've talked about this before but I'm in South Dakota! Thanks for your kind words also...that really does make sense and I gotta keep reminding myself of that.

MrsB: I'm sorry about your difficult times with you DH. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger though :) I hope all is well and you'll have your baby in your arms before you know it!! :baby:

Pook: Aw, sorry you missed the ewcm. Don't you usually have two bouts of it though? At least your temps arent showing ovulation yet! You can cook thanksgiving for me! I would love that! Thanks for your kind words! :hugs: I'm so sorry you've had to go all through this. Hopefully there was a bigger reason (God's reason that he knew you wouldn't be happy with that guy) that you didn't get pregnant and you'll have your BFP before you know it with the love of your life. I'm so happy you're happy :) 

Tryinfor1: SOOOO Happy to hear you got it all worked out. Keep your DH to his word about changing for you. Communication is sooo important and I'm soo happy you talked!

Apple Blossom: I don't think I could ever thank you enough for all your support you're an amazing person and I know this IVF FIRST TIME will work for you. I have a strong gut feeling about it. How much do movies cost there?

Lekker: let us know how the movie is!! Hope all is well in your TWW!

AFM: Check out my journal in my signature! I'm trying not to copy and paste so you can find my detailed up dates there...but another low on the monitor...I didn't wake up for my alarm apparently and was really late taking my temp. so it was 97.9 reduced to 97.55 which is .45 higher than yesterday but I think it was just because I tossed and turned a lot...plus I get hot flashes from the clomid. I felt like i wet myself though with all this cm so we bd'ed this morning but the past few days when I wipe my cm still has a brown tinge to it like old blood...I don't get it...it's never done that this long. I think my plan is bd EOD until high then ED then when I peak, do it as much as possible. Okay, so i copy and pasted. I'm late for work though! :rofl:


PS: I love everyone's feelings about me :happydance:


----------



## Apple Blossom

The movies not that expensive, but by the time you add up taxi's and train fares and something to eat and drink (even if i sneak in some munches and a small bottle of wine) it adds up and im being really strict with myself and our savings, but I think I might give in as Im a huge twihard fan its unreal.


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Aweee in so sorry slh. What would happen if you did get pregnant?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hey ladies! I was just skimming through as I am at work. BORED! But anyways so the movie was pretty good. I read the books so I'm pretty judgmental. Am I considered in the 2ww now? Or after I ovulate? That's confusing hahah maybe I've been doing it wrong the whole time. As for the BD'ing it didn't happen lastnight. It snowed here yesterday and I have arthiritis in my hand, knee, and back(all over BUT that's the 3 places that hurt the most) and I was having a ROUGH time lastnight since I had to be outside for a while. So lastnight I was NOT in the mood to be touched once I crawled into bed but I plan on grabbing him when I get home! HAHA I'm at job #1 right now until 3pm and then I go to job #2 at 9pm til 2am. Whee! But then I have the WHOLE weekend off I do believe! So that's going to be spent resting and probably soaking in a lot of HOT water. How is everyone else today?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

SLH said:


> OMG, everyone, I just got a peak on my monitor!!!!! I'm only on cycle day 13, what the hell? The one month I can't try my husband has good sperm and I'm going to ovulate on cycle day 14 like a normal person?

That is crazy! I"m so sorry you can't try this month. Stupid shots!


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm just ********. Sorry for some reason I thought you ovulated.


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## SLH

dfkdlgjdslfjd


----------



## TryinFor1

Yeah SLH, that is how that works!

IDK if I have said this already, but I am 10dpo and got a bfn this morning...


It is still early right?


----------



## wookie130

SLH, an OPK turns positive when you get your LH surge, as that's all an OPK really measures. This can happen as far out as 36 hours before ovulation, so keep using that monitor AND your OPKs...I think you'll find that the readings will align really shortly. Your monitor picked up an LH surge, and also a drop in estrogen (or an increase...I can't remember!!! Bugger!) I would advise taking another OPK later this afternoon or in the early evening...it may pick up your surge then.

Bummer about getting a peak after a rubella vaccine! If it's any consolation at all, you really DO NOT want to get pregnant this month after having it. There's a risk of serious birth defects associated with it, and also a high incidence of miscarriage directly after receiving the shot. Hopefully, your body is forecasting what may happen NEXT month, when you really can get right back to business on TTC...and how wonderful about your DH's SA!!! All things seem to be pointing to a baby in your future, sweetie! How awesome! Keeping my fingers crossed that your next cycle is very similar to this one...

Pook, I had no idea that you have been through what you've been through in all of this TTC business. Here I've been a part of the CBFM crowd for a while now, and really never understood your struggles until you posted your recap. All I can say, is that I truly, truly want to see you concieve...Lord knows you've earned it, girl. :) We'll party big time on here when we finally see your BFP!!!!

Lekker, get on that BDing crazy train, woman!!!! I'm about ready to join you (with my DH, I mean...LOLOLOL!!!! That would get us nowhere in this baby making mission!!! LOL!) 

Gdane, hang in there. Your time will come, and I'm hoping/praying that this next cycle will be the beginning of your nine months!!!!!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Well hello shiny new thread! 
Sorry I've been MIA for the week, have been back at work and am totally knackered but tonight I get to hang out on BnB so yay for that.
Wow, loads going on here and really good to read everyone's recap.
Here's mine:-
I'm the granma of the thread at the grand old age of 40. Been married to OH for 18 months (we were engaged within a week of meeting!) and haven't been able to TTC because I've been having treatment for breast cancer. Am currently charting and using the monitor to get a handle on my cycles as AF only came back in May this year. Just had my first appointment with the FS and am having some blood work done (had my day 21 progesterone and a serum something and rubella check today, then got day 2/3 bloods next) and the doc has ordered an ultrasound scan and a HSG (eek!) Am taking prenatal vits, omega 3, CoQ10 and Agnus Castus, using preseed, considering softcups and trying to get as much sexy time in as possible.

So that's me, short but sweet :winkwink:.

This is a great thread (thanks Gdane!) and I think I'm now up to date with where everyone's at...massive :hugs: to all my old chums SLH, pook, Gdane, lekker, buckles, wookie, Mrs B and...where's our lul? And super welcome :hugs: to TryinFor1 and Apple Blossom! Great to meet you gals.

I'm 5DPO and hoping I get to POAS this cycle! AF always shows her ugly face early, damn her...

Forgive me for not responding to everyone personally but know you are all in my thoughts and I'm just waiting for the day when one of you posts that :bfp: emoticon. Come on lucky girls, we can do it!

Love y'all loads
xxx


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## TryinFor1

I heard that. The only thing I have to do is wait for DH to get home so we can go to the movies!

If I were you, I would just call and ask if you could still go in. You are monitoring your cycles and they had you scheduled anyway right?


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH, sweetie, don't ever apologise for 'writing so much'...I love reading your posts! That goes for _all_ of you. Listen to your granma, she knows what she's talking about :haha:.

I agree with Tryin, you've nothing to lose by calling them and asking if you can go in for a scan. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Oh, and I'm 6DPO, not 5DPO.

:dohh:

(it's my age)


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## SLH

keekee, your chart is looking great btw!


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> I better see a BFP here very soon. Tryinfor1, Wookie, and Keekee, you guys are in the two week wait now so one of you better get two lines on an hpt. That's an order!

Yes ma'am! :haha: Aw, SLH I really hope you get to have your scan tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you! 




SLH said:


> keekee, your chart is looking great btw!

Ooh, you think so? It certainly looks better than last cycle's. I'm hoping the good post ov temp rises mean that my progesterone level is nice and high. I was worried about being estrogen dominant. Thanks SLH :hugs:.


----------



## wookie130

I'm not in my 2 week wait yet! I haven't ovulated...I'm on CD 12, and still on high on my monitor...I may peak tomorrow or Sunday, judging from the looks of my estrogen line on my test sticks. My LH line is non-existent, and usually doesn't show up at all unless I peak, which I think is wierd, but whatever. You're not supposed to read the frickin' sticks anyway, I guess.

SLH, I'd go in tomorrow, just as everyone else has suggested. They'll probably see you, and give you better insight into what is going on. I don't know if the sonohystergram has anything to do with early ovulation, but if it does, sign me up! Kiddin'!!! :) I'm glad at least your monitor is reading your hormone levels correctly...it lined right up with your bloodwork, and confirms to me why I'm using the contraption, rather than regular OPK's...yay for accuracy!

Keekee, I'm so glad you've popped in! I was wondering where you were! I need to take a quick gander at your chart...


----------



## wookie130

Keekee, it's looking good!!! Nice high temps...awesome thermal shift!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wookie :hi:!


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## keekeesaurus

wookie130 said:


> Keekee, it's looking good!!! Nice high temps...awesome thermal shift!

Thanks chica! :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> Keekee, I thought I had an estrogen dominance too because of the short luteal phase and lots of monitor highs, but all of my blood work has come back normal and I do not have an estrogen dominance. I'm hoping you don't either and if you do I think it can easily be fixed.
> I hope you get your bfp next week! You deserve it so much.

Aw, bless you lovely :hugs::cry::hugs:. Thank you so much!

I'm really interested to see what your temps do tomorrow too and hope you get your scan so you have all the info you need. It's good to find out what your body's doing :thumbup:. Keep us posted!


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## LekkerSlaap

AF IS LEAVING THE BUILDING! Today should be the final tiny bit of it. I'm pretty excited! :) Just got off from job #1 about to go try to take a nap so I can go to job #2 but the neighbors downstairs just got home and are slamming doors like it's nothing! Maybe they will just beat the shit out of each other and the cops will take them both away lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

Yay for AF going on her merry way lekker! Onwards and upwards, GL and FXed for the next cycle :hugs:.


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> Yay for AF leaving the building. I hope you can get some sleep. I used to live in a basement apartment and the people who lived above me were ASSES! They would party until 5 sometimes 6 in the morning. They would get piss drunk and start problems with me. They would break into my apartment. They would pee on the lawn whenever they got drunk. They had control of the heat and didn't like the warm so in the winter when it was
> -40 celsius out they would leave the heat off and I was forced to freeze. I had to sleep with over a dozen blankets and I still never got warm. It was awful. This was before I met DH. Now we have a great place to live and can hardly ever hear the neighbours. We do have a dick though who lives next door and complains about our dog when he barks. But we can't help it that he has separation anxiety and doesn't like it when we leave lol.
> I can understand what you are going through. I hope they get taken away too lol.

Hell, that sounds like a complete nightmare! What a bunch of f**kwits (excuse my French.) I used to have shitty neighbours too, I don't think I got any proper sleep for 8 years :wacko:. The day they moved out was a great day. Bad neighbours suck arse :growlmad:.


----------



## wookie130

DH & I live in a house in a residential neighborhood!!! I'm so glad to be past the apartment/rental years. We now have yardwork, property taxes, and home maintenance and repairs, but it is SO worth it when I remember some of the crazy neighbors I've had.

We have a lovely little room we're going to use as the nursery when we finally conceive little Henry James or Hannah Denise. I can't wait for that time to arrive!!!

My friends are always complaining about the annoying things their children do and say, and I keep reminding them that I can't wait to be annoyed by my own children...they are very fortunate to experience motherhood, as it doesn't come to all of us easily!


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## TryinFor1

OH JESUS.


About the welfare thing, it sparked something that I need to rant about because I am PISSED.

My brothers girlfriend, whom I FUCKING HATE (sorry for the language), is pregnant with his baby.. or she says its his. I dont believe it and neither does DH. Anyway, I can not stand her. Hate her with everything and I DO NOT hate people. 

Anyway, I was at my parents house the other day and I noticed her mail addressed to my parents house. Needless to say, I got really mad and called my mom and started screaming. That bitch does NOT live there. She will NEVER live there. She will NEVER be considered family. Just the bitch who got knocked up by my brother, which I am pretty sure she did on purpose because her family is fucked up and mine is amazing and I am 100% sure she got pregnant because she wanted to be a "part of the family" :haha: 

Anyway, my mom said that she is on medicaid and they cant get the papers sent to my brother and hers house because MY BROTHER (NOT HER AT ALL BECAUSE SHE IS LAZY AND DOES NOTHING AND IS GOING NOWHERE AT AGE 27) makes too much money and they would be turned down for medicaid. 

So I said, "Oh really? So my tax dollars are going to her playing the system?" To this my mom said. " They cant afford a baby, and it isnt your tax dollars. You dont work." 

OK. "So my HUSBANDS tax dollars are going that slut? and BTW mom, she should have thought about that before she opened her skanky diseased ridden legs!"

WHOAH. So I sound like a bitch talking about her. BUt she has cheated on my brother, given him TWO, yes I said TWO, stds. She has hit on my husband multiple times, once including my birthday where I let both of them have it. She hit on my uncle who is old and had a mini skirt on with her legs all wide open in front of my stepdad. UHM gross!


OK. Rant over. Sorry that sounded mean. IDC. I HATE HER.


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## wookie130

Tryinfor1, she sounds completely VILE!!!! May I ask why your brother is still with a girl that's given him two STD's? Is he aware that she has been hitting on various male members of his family? Ugh, how awful.

Is your brother convinced the baby is his? If he feels it may not be, could he be persuaded into some type of paternity testing? 

I don't blame you for feeling the way you do about her...it's hard to watch the people we love make rotten choices. We can only pray he comes to his senses, and learns from the situation.:nope:


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## TryinFor1

My Brother is NOT Your Baby's Daddy!


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> My Brother is NOT Your Baby's Daddy!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Holy lots going on batman! Hey keekee nice to have you back and full of it!, haha! Nothing much new with me...ovary pains and what not. I've been relaxing with my hubby and playing cal of duty. I have quite the headache so I'll have to put my two cents in on everything later... lol you know I always do! 

I bet my husband he was wrong on the meaning of a word..if I was right I got a back rub...needless to say my back feels pretty relaxed :haha: plus I can say I was right! 

Hubs told me when we get our tax returns I can buy anything I want since I never get anything for myself. Well is it sad the first thought is pay off medical bills, fence, and carpet. Then I'm like:dohh: you idiot, mexico! I know our return won't cover it but it would st least cover half maybe? I've been dying to go back since or honeymoon. I was in heaven. 

So, besides babies whats on our christmas lists? I feel selfish because everything I want is expensive:
Hair done
New winter coat (I've had mine four nearly nine years)
Remote start for my car
Trip 
Kitten
Clothes. 
New nicholas sparks book

None of which we can afford but a girl can dream right? I want to get my dh a tv but we really need new carpet. Oh the joys of being an adult. 

We get to watch the twins tomorrow (niece& nephew/god children) for the first time by ourselves and have my other nieces second birthday party. Kind of excited the twins just melt my heart. They just turned one at the end of october so we will have our hands full but are so looking forward to it. Theyre so much fun and theyre our world. Man I love all my nieces and nephews :" can't wait to have some of our own!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey Gdane! :hi: Yes, I'm back muahahaha....have missed y'all :hugs:.
Aw, sounds like you're going to have a lovely day tomorrow with the twins. I love watching my OH with kids, he has a real natural way with them. Makes me feel all warm inside. I know what you mean about the joys of being an adult :wacko:. We're having an austerity Christmas because we have zero money this year. Am hoping to get a refund on some insurance and am already planning to pay off the credit cards with it. It's all fun being a grown up.

Tryin, SLH is right your brother's gf does sound like a tool. Hell. If she was in the UK she'd be on the Jeremy Kyle show. There's some ridiculous people on there and they all get pg at the drop of a hat, even after one night stands :growlmad:.

AFM, had a big temp drop today so am hoping it doesn't mean my progesterone is out of whack. At least if it is I'll get to find out and should be able to do something about it.

How's everyone else today? SLH are you getting your US scan? Really hope so! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just got my letter through for my investigational scans, hubby cant come with me as he doesnt drive and work wont allow me the time off to drive him back to work (20 mins out) when the hospital is in the same city as my work. Im a little nervous, theyre doing a transabdominal and transvaginal x


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. B, I don't know what a transabdominal entails, but I can tell you the tranvaginal scan is no big deal at all. I'm assuming you've never had one, but I did during my pregnancy, and all they do is slap a condom on the ultrasound wand, lube it up, and insert it into your hootie-dootie. It's not painful at all, honey. I'm so glad you're getting the ball rolling with testing and such! Good luck!

Gdane, have fun with the little twins...I bet they're adorable!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks SLH, I have never had any type of investigation done until my first pep smear this year and I was just as nevous for that, I will get over it but I expect to get more anxious as the time gets nearer


----------



## TryinFor1

wookie130 said:


> Tryinfor1, she sounds completely VILE!!!! May I ask why your brother is still with a girl that's given him two STD's? Is he aware that she has been hitting on various male members of his family? Ugh, how awful.
> 
> Is your brother convinced the baby is his? If he feels it may not be, could he be persuaded into some type of paternity testing?
> 
> I don't blame you for feeling the way you do about her...it's hard to watch the people we love make rotten choices. We can only pray he comes to his senses, and learns from the situation.:nope:

She is vile! A big nasty bitch, she is! 

IDK whyth he is still with her. He KNOWS we all hate her. He knew that from the first time I met her. He likes crazy bitches. His other baby's momma, who I actually like though, is kinda messed up too and used to swing at my brother. Busted his ear drum once. BUT. OMFG. I just remembered something. That crazy bitch he is with now, came towards my brother one time when she was pissed WHEN HE WAS LAYING NEXT TO MY 5 YEAR OLD NEPHEW. Came over and attacked my brother when he was 2 inches away from his son. omfg, when I heard that my mom had to like calm me the eff down so I didnt drive over and cut her with my stepdads sword! I was ready to too. Running around the house shaking, crying, PISSED, keys in hand. Just thinking about it makes me really mad again.

Everyone asks me why I dont like her? Maybe if she wasnt such a fuck up and didnt keep doing crazy things I would. 

And I have no idea if he thinks its his. DH and I are convinced it isnt. He said if he were Curtis, he would ask for a paternity test. But how do you approach that?

OH,btw. My brother is no saint either. He has cheated on her with baby momma quite a few times. The whole situation is messed up.


----------



## TryinFor1

Mrs.B: I have had those scans before. Dont worry, everything will be alright. ANSWERS ANSWERS ANSWERS! I love them and you will get some more today!

GDane: 9 years is a freaking long ass time to own a coat. You are only like 22 or 23 right? How do you still have the same coat from early teenage years? Havent you grown any? I need a new one too..or I guess I dont actually NEED one. I have one but I asked for a North Face jacket last year and instead got some huge bulky thing that costed more than what I originally wanted. IDK why my grandmother thought to do that. Have fun with the twins today too! I dont know any babies I can watch. :(

SLH: Good luck at your appointment! I hope they still see you, I bet they will! :hugs:

KeeKee: good luck with your progesterone.Lol Sorry, I didnt know what else to say!

AFM:

I need to stop testing. 11dpo and a :bfn: Just waiting for the witch to show her face now. :cry: I feel quite defeated. We timed everything so perfectly, had sex everyday leading up to ovulation, the day of, the day after. Conceive plus, softcups, everything. I am already out for December (not sure if I have said this already) because DH is going out for business on my fertile week. OR ACTUALLY, it is between him and someone else. But I know he is going to offer to go, because his entire work besides him and his best friend he works with are a bunch of lazy asses who put all their work on those two.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou all :) x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Alright ladies, I drug my butt out of bed, so here I go:

Lekker: I don't know why I thought you were in the TWW. Sorry dear! :dohh: Hope everything is going well for you! YAY for af leaving the building and bah hum bug to stupid neighbors, we have some really stupid neighbosr too. Thank goodness one of them moved out. We're hoping the house stays empty or some cool people move in!! Haha, a girl can hope right?

SLH: That really really sucks. But you gotta do what's best :hugs: on to next month! I would call and ask if you could still come in too. I mean you were already scheduled...? But they probably don't want to come in because it's a saturday. Good luck and let us know how it goes, this is all very interesting to me! I'm confused on your results too with the OPK and monitor but just remember the monitor detects estrogen too, and two things need to happen to peak, so the OPK won't be as accurate in that sense. Have you had a positive opk yet? Yes, the opk can turn positive 12-36 hours before the egg is released. Sometimes an egg won't even release...I had that happen before. You guys are very generous...I don't think i could give my monitor away...kudos to you though! We have a neighbor that yelled at my dogs for barking like a month ago, he didn't see me laying in the hammock and it wasn't my dogs that were barking, it was the neighbors behind us across the alley so I sat up and stared him down. He hates animals and I would be willing to bet money that he poisoned my dogs and that's why nala died. He's an old guy that hates animals. i have a really really sad story, my boss showed me a picture on facebook yesterday, his friends couldn't figure out why their dog acted so weird all the time and they got xrays (cocker spaniel) and there were bb's all over in this poor dog and alot of them were close to his heart. I would be busting down doors beating people down if that was my dog. 

TryinFor1: I've seen girls not get their BFP until 14dpo, but if you had a temp drop it doesn't look good. Sorry doll :hugs: Ahhh stupid welfare people! Can't stand the people that abuse the system. Don't even get me started on all of this! I'm sorry you got another BFN and aren't able to try next month. Who knows, maybe you will get a surprise visit or your ovulation will be late from traveling? You never ever know!! :) 

***If wookie, tryinfor1 and keekee are all in the tww why do I not have test dates? I think I jumped the gun with december test dates!! What's your guys' test dates?

Keekee: your chart *does* look amazing :) :dust: to you and thanks for all the laughs. You are definately a breath of fresh air in a sea of ttc depression lol. Maybe that big dip is implantation dip?!?! Can't wait to see tomorrows temp shoot back up! :happydance: I am going to have a fantastic day with the twins!! She hasn't decided whether or not she will let me bring them to the party but I'm hoping so! :) I also LOVE watching my hubby with the kids. He sooooo great with them and I can tell when he looks at them (twins espeically because him and his brother look alike and the kids look like his brother) He just is thinking man I can't wait for our kids. The way he looks at them breaks my heart. I want so badly to give him what he wants.

Wookie: some girls don't get an LH line until right as they ovulate. Some girls horomones move faster than others some gradually increase. I don't think anything is wrong with you. I've seen lots of opks on girls that are stark white then the next day super dark. Awe about your nursery. My nursery is what I'm sitting in every day I'm on the computer. I can't wait to paint it and get the crib up here. My mom already bought me a crib and stuff so I'm half tempted some days to bring it up stairs and put it all together. But I can't bring myself to do it. What if it just sits here empty for ever?

MrsB: Don't you worry yourself about those ultrasounds!! Honestly, not trying to get gross, but the vaginal one isn't any bigger than a dildo it's actually pretty small lol. I hope you get the results you want and let us know how it goes! I know it sucks your hubby cant come. I almost had a break down when I found out my dh couldn't be with me during my HSG

Apple Blossom: I hope you enjoyed the movie!! We're going to go sometime this weekend! Probably tomorrow and then I gotta go monday with the girl inlaws. We have a cheap theater in our small town so it doesn't cost very much :) I can't wait for your IVF appt you're going to have me counting down too! 

As for myself: Yes I've owned my coat since I was a 8th grader or freshman. It still fits and looks and works fine (its a columbia) but I'm just over it and ready for a change. I've had my coat longer than I've had my vehicles lol. I got a high today on the monitor and my cp and cm is fertile so I'm going to get :sex:ing pretty soon and go at it as much as possible. I'm really super duper confused though because My cm STILL has that brownish tint to it like left over af blood. I've never had it this long and it kind of worries me. I'm just going to keep on keepin on like it's not there. What do you guys think it could be??? Well I better go make dh some breakfast. :) He's been waiting for me to stop baby and bumping


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks SLH, I have never had any type of investigation done until my first pep smear this year and I was just as nevous for that, I will get over it but I expect to get more anxious as the time gets nearer
> 
> I had a pap smear the same time I had my very first transvaginal ultrasound and the pap smear was WAY worse than the ultrasound. In fact, the pap smear was way worse than my saline sonohysterogram. I didn't like the pap smear at all.Click to expand...

Thats good to hear .. the nurse had trouble with my smear, couldn't get the angle right to do what she needed, so was really digging around which was extremely uncomfortable


----------



## TryinFor1

Gdane:

I dont temp. No temp drop that I know of. I havent started spotting yet but my progesterone is a lot higher than it was last cycle so that makes sense. Does your LP usually stay about the same even when your progesterone numbers are different?

If no Af by Monday, then I will test again then, because that would make me one day late. I PRAY she doesnt show, but seeing that bfn makes me feel out.

Also, that story about your dogs was awful. I was convinced that my neighbor tried to poison Lucy one time. There was raw hotdog randomly in our back yard that could have only been thrown by him. Maybe I was being paranoid, but Lucy barks ALOT and how weird is that? I ripped it out of Lucy's mouth and had my stepdad come over and start screaming he was going to kill someone if my dog is ever poisoned while the neighbor was standing outside. My stepdad is a small dude, but cant fight or it would be assault with a deadly weapon, even if he just hits someone he could go to jail for a while. He is badass and definitely knows how to kick some ass! Anyway, needless to say, now when my neighbor puts down poison stuff around the fence, he comes over and lets us know so Lucy doesnt get into it. :)


EDIT: just cause its funny, have you guys ever seen Zombieland? Well, you know woody harrelson and the character he plays in that movie? Total redneck badass? 100% my stepdad. Lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ahhhh I'm confusing everyone! Lol I'm sorry. I thought I did sooo good too! Temping wouldn't be a bad idea little lady!


----------



## TryinFor1

GdaneMom4now said:


> Ahhhh I'm confusing everyone! Lol I'm sorry. I thought I did sooo good too! Temping wouldn't be a bad idea little lady!

I KNOW I KNOW!! lol. I have tried so many times but it just does not work for me! I have been trying to temp since June. Have a VIP FF account and everything! I just cant seem to get into the swing of it!


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, 11dpo might still be too early. My friend from an other thread thought she was out when she tested at 11dpo with an frer and got a negative, but the next day it was a positive. ANYTHING is possible. Even when you do everything right and time sex perfectly, it can still take a long time to conceive. If you are out, don't lose hope! It will HAPPEN. 

I'm very sorry everyone if you don't like all the hope I have. People sometimes say I shouldn't be so hopeful because it might never happen, but I am disagreeing with everyone who says that. If you want something bad enough it will happen!

Gdane, I have owned 2 columbia jackets that lasted me forever too. I'm the type of person who likes changes a lot so I gave them away. I still own a gap sweater from when I was 17 lol. It's in perfect condition and it's my warmest sweater I own. That was like 12 years ago. 
I hope you have fun with the twins. I'm going to see my little cousin who is 9 months old tomorrow. She's the happiest baby I have ever met. We're going to the annual Christmas parade. 
I sometimes get spotting that's brown that lasts for a couple of days after AF. When I was younger, before Depo, it lasted for longer. Because it's not normal for you, I would maybe go to the doctor if it doesn't stop. My brown stuff always went away by day 10 so I have no idea what's going on with you. Have you asked google? lol Maybe you shouldn't do that. Google always scares me.

I went in for my ultrasound today even though I didn't need to lol. My follicle has grown like it should be growing. 2mm in one day. It's now at 20mm and the doctor said that's when the follicle will likely release an egg. I haven't ovulated yet. He said that yesterday my LH was surging and it was at a 27. I'll have to look at LH numbers and values lol. I haven't POAS today yet, but I will this afternoon to see if I get a happy face. 
The doctor wants me to come back on Tuesday :( I really wanted to see exactly when the egg was released, but I guess in the eyes of doctor that's irrelevant. I wonder if they can tell on Tuesday what day ovulation happened by looking at the cyst that the egg leaves behind. 
My doctor did say that if I was trying this month and I didn't have the rubella vaccine that he would give me an injection? Of course he was in a hurry, and I had no idea what on earth he was talking about, but I really hope that next month he gives me the injection lol. I really want some kind of help for my egg. I am going to make an appointment for a followup in about 8 days from now.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks slh....glad your ultrasound went well. 

Ugghhh its freezing rain and snowing all in one day and I just fell down my stairs. My socks were like ice against the stairs I guess. Quite convenient when we just looked at carpet yesterday. I'm ok I just hurt my foot a little. Caught my self thank god. I would have been so pissed if I wasn't able to dtd since I'm just starting my fertile period.


----------



## inkdchick

GdaneMom4now hi honey if i have told you about this before please tell me to shut up !!!, but i had to tell you about SHE OAK which can be bought from any homeopathic supplier it is an Australian Bush Flower Remedy and it can only be this to help you. What it does is relaxes you and de-stresses you and levels out all the important hormones that we need to get pregant, you take 7 drops on your tongue twice a day for 4 weeks and then 2 weeks not taking it and then again for 4 weeks and then 2 weeks off again on a 6 week rotation until you get pregnant. It can take between 3 to 6 months. Give it a go hun i"ve been taking it for 3 months this cycle and cant wait to find out if this has worked for me this cycle. I wish you all the best. I dont temp, i dont check or do anything as its just too stressful and prefer this natural way.
GOOD LUCK x


----------



## wookie130

Gdane, for the record I haven't ovulated yet, so I'm not in the 2 week wait. I should get a peak tomorrow or Monday, I think. I've thrown in cheapie OPK's into the mix this month, and my test line was a lot darker than yesterday's...I'm going to do another one around 8 p.m., just for shits-n-giggles. I'll let you know my projected test date when/if the big O day happens! :)

SLH, so glad you got answers today!!! Sounds like everything is moving along nicely for you in your quest to figure stuff out. And YES, you should remain determined and hopeful!!! You have to keep believing that this will happen. A positive attitude inspires the rest of us...I know I'm down about our fertility journey at times, and it helps when others can put it into perspective.

I HATE pap smears...they aren't painful, just uncomfortable as hell. The transvaginal scan is MUCH more tolerable than a pap, in my opinion.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Soooo I'm feeling a little weird. I'm at my old apartments for my nieces bday where I used to live with theex boyfriend I thought I would marry. Have a plain view of our old apartment.


----------



## TryinFor1

GdaneMom4now said:


> Soooo I'm feeling a little weird. I'm at my old apartments for my nieces bday where I used to live with theex boyfriend I thought I would marry. Have a plain view of our old apartment.

I can see how that would be awkward!! lol. Just try not to think about it! You are with your hubs now, so forget the ex!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks inkdchick you have not told me that before I will have to check it out. My boss said the lady that does the muscle testing and herbs will be here in two months so I will have to wait but I'm going for the bfp before then! 

The bday party was good I got to see my cousins and my aunt I haven't gotten to see in a while. Watching the twins went great. They were so much fun plus I got s couple of funny pictures and a hilarious video of them laughing. 

My best guy friends gf just texted me and told me she had a dream: " U and ur hubby came over to exchange Christmas gifts and u gave a present that said aunt and uncle and u announced u were pregnant...it was so freaking real" I said I hope it comes true! I always did tell my best guy friend my kids would call him uncle. She said she was praying for us and that we would make great parents and that when it does happen were going shopping! Lol. I'm so glad I get along with this gf. His other one was a psycho!

Somethings going good down there too, having lots of pains! ;) keep growing eggies!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning lucky ladies! :hi:

Gdane, aw honey thank you for your kind words :cry::hugs:. What a lovely thing to say! You're a sweetheart :kiss:. Glad you had fun with the twins and what a great dream your friend's gf had - really hope that comes true. That would be AWESOME! Have tons of fun BDing and go get that eggy! 
I am in the 2WW and will be testing on 23rd November :thumbup:. I kept meaning to tell you that lol. I blame my age.

SLH so happy to hear you had your scan - yay! And it all sounds good with your big follicle. 20mm is perfect :thumbup:. Will you have another scan on tuesday? I wonder what the injection is? I love the fact that you're so hopeful, not just for yourself but for everyone else :hugs:. You're great for morale and I'm so pleased you're getting some answers.

Mrs B a transabdominal scan is a standard jelly on the belly one. The TV scan is nothing, the girls are right. The probe (I call it the magic wand lol) looks long but it's all wire casing and only the very end goes in. Some sonographers will let you put it in yourself if you feel more comfortable with that. (I'm a sonographer btw.) You will be fine! :hugs:

Tryin your stepfather sounds hardcore! :thumbup: Hope AF stays away :hugs:.

wookie FXed for O day soon! :hugs:.

Pook, lul, buckles, lekker :hugs: and hope you lovelies are well.

AFM after the big dipper yesterday my temp's gone back up so yay! Feeling pretty good today, I think all the supplements I'm taking are helping. More energy and my mood is a lot better.

Have a great weekend everyone, love ya loads.


----------



## keekeesaurus

inkdchick! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Hey honey how's it going? Haven't seen you around for ages!


----------



## wookie130

Keek, nice temp rise!!!


----------



## wookie130

My monitor hasn't peaked yet...the test stick looks like it's finally picked up the LH, and that I'm CLOSE to peaking, but I still got a high. :blush: If I don't peak this month (and I'm sure I will), it will be the first out of the 4 months I've used my CBFM that I haven't gotten a peak reading. Will continue with the OPKs this afternoon, as I did another at 9:00 last night, and it was nearrrrllly positive, just not quite. We BD'd last night, thinking I'd get a peak...so my chart looks more like the beginning of the SMEP thing, but hey, that gets girls pregnant too, right?

Oh well. I'm kind of enjoying all of this sticking peeing and testing anyway. Last night in bed I was having rather severe ovulation pains, so I know it's either happening now, or I'm reaallly close.


----------



## inkdchick

keekeesaurus said:


> inkdchick! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Hey honey how's it going? Haven't seen you around for ages!

hiya honey i haven't spoken to you for ages i know i have been awol coz i didnt want to symptom spot before af was due but that ended up being non avoidable coz ive had really really ainful heavy boob since ov and they are still killing me today af was due today and nothing NEG test sick feeling icky now and again gettng reflux whenever i drink anything, cant drink coffee it tastes really nasty, lower back/top of my bum is aching really bad when i sit and im ready for bed at 6pm and havent had a full nights sleep with no disturbances for a week now and feel so tired and yawning all day but hey will keep testing every other day til either shows but i really want to work now and have just gone and applied for a job locally, and i have an orthopeadic appontment for a knee op on 6th dec so everything is going on for me at once and i dont know what i want more now . Anyaw just gonna see what happens and will let you know .
How are you doing xxx


----------



## SLH

Gdane, I love how people keep having dreams about you. I hope they come true.

Keekee, your chart looks amazing. That looks like an implantation dip. I know that women can get them without getting a bfp, but I have a LOT of hope for you! I stopped taking vitamins and then when I started taking my prenatal vitamin, I felt like a whole new person. My energy level has increased dramatically and my periods got lighter and don't last as long. I hope this is it for you!

Wookie, I hope you get a peak soon. Lots of women are successful when it comes to the SMEP. I hope you are one of them and it works for you this month! I tried it one month, but it didn't work. I think next month we will try it again.

Pookabear, Buckles, lekker, lullabybarb, and appleblossom, :hi: I hope you are doing well. 

AFM, I haven't had a temperature rise and it's making me wonder what the heck is going on. I'm going to assume that I haven't ovulated yet. I don't get to have an ultrasound today to see if the follicle is still there, but I guess if my temp didn't rise it probably is. I used my last smiley yesterday and got a happy face. I don't think I'm going to buy anymore because they are expensive. I guess I will have to wait and see what happens. Usually I ovulate on my second peak, but not this cycle. How confusing! I can't wait until Tuesday.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'll respond to everyone else in a little bit but yessss keekee! Looks like a great implantation dip!

My temp went up to post o temps and I'm really confused.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Another high on my monitor too? Must be a fluke temp


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I was looking back at my old charts and my temp did this one other time...the chart that I thought I had an implantation dip and a chemical. Man I hope this is it but it sticks! [-o&lt;


----------



## keekeesaurus

GdaneMom4now said:


> I was looking back at my old charts and my temp did this one other time...the chart that I thought I had an implantation dip and a chemical. Man I hope this is it but it sticks! [-o&lt;

Me too! I so hope this is it for you lovely :hugs:. FXed!

SLH aw you're such a sweetie :hugs:. I can't wait for your ultrasound either! Maybe you will ovulate tomorrow? 

Wookie hope you get your peak soon! It's so frustrating waiting for that peak. I ended up resetting my monitor (thanks SLH!) 'cos it went wacky and I was just getting highs for ages. Damn. Come on and peak! 

Inky! Wow, sounds like you have an awful lot going on. Those all sound good symptoms, keep POASing and I hope you get your sticky bean :hugs:. Good luck with the job and do keep us posted. Be thinking of ya.

How/where's everyone else?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wookie: I'm sure you'll peak soon. What cd do you normally peak on? Just keep bding! 

Thanks slh: I love that ppl are having dreams of me getting pregnant too! I think you will ovulate in the next two days. probably tomorrow. I wouldn't buy opks either. Your monitor would tell you the same if not more. Why waste the money?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Oh and I dont know if anyone cares but dh and I had some awesome bdinf this morning. ended up finishing st the same time :)


----------



## keekeesaurus

GdaneMom4now said:


> Oh and I dont know if anyone cares but dh and I had some awesome bdinf this morning. ended up finishing st the same time :)

:sex::yipee::dance::wohoo:


----------



## Buckles

I'm here.... Just had a manic weekend! We really haven't been TTC this month, so we'll see what happens. 
I have a two day hangover, hubby and I went to a wedding on Friday, and I've been suffering since lol 

Had a quick catch up and it so much has been happening! 

Good luck girls xxxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Where is everyone?


----------



## SLH

I am here. I was out all day and now it's time to watch TV, but when I'm home I'm always in front of my computer lol.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Oh and I dont know if anyone cares but dh and I had some awesome bdinf this morning. ended up finishing st the same time :)

I think everyone cares. That's why we are all here lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol thanks slh how are you doing? We saw breaking dawn tonight :)


----------



## SLH

I'm good how are you? 

I'm watching The Walking Dead right now and this woman had an affair with her husband because she thought HE was dead and now she is pregnant. How could you get pregnant in a zombie apocalypse? lol. I see pregnancy everywhere on TV. We went to see Harold and Kumar thinking it would get my mind off of TTC and give me a laugh, but guess what? Kumar got a girl knocked up when he was pulling out and Harold and his wife were dealing with infertility for a year. The first thing the movie opens with is the wife saying something like, "Let's go upstairs because I'm ovulating!" I literally spat out my pop. As you in the States would call it, soda lol. I thought for sure that movie would take my mind off of TTC, but nope of course not, it's everywhere.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My husband loves the walking dead but thats messed up. Not all of us americans call it soda. I'm in sd and we all call it pop. ;) thats messed u up about harold and kumar! Man! I was thinking that in breaking dawn, how can a vampire get a chick pregnant and I can t?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I am here! It's been a rough day for us. Everything was fine until our friend Little called us, he's in rehab suffering from a traumatic brain injury and his memory is horrible. BUT I don't know how or why he thinks that I'm pregnant. He called DH to congratulate him.  I'm like...what made him think I was pregnant?! ODD!!!!! Then got a phone call from the SIL to tell me that a family member passed away but we knew it was going to happen and we can't go home for the funeral. And then my mom filled me in that my uncle made it through surgery but they didn't get all of the cancer in his brain and he might need a kidney transplant too so I told her to find out and I would get tested to see if I'm a match. So after all of this I decided to hit the bottle that was hidden in the back of the freezer. As I'm halfway in my sister calls to inform me she had a gran maul seizure. SERIOUSLY!!!! Can today get ANY effking better?! 

I rarely drink and I'm about #5 in and I'm YET to be snookered. I think it's time for the final drink and then dragging the sleeping hubby to bed. We rented a movie but as usual he passed out halfway through and I am not ready for bed yet. Even with the crappy kneed that I'm nursing I feel like I have enough energy to clean the whole house for absolutely no reason. I guess it's my body getting adjusted to the new job.

NOT to forget...I know a novel...DH approached me yesterday afternoon about adoption again. My husbands Aunt(who just lost her "husband") has custody of her 3 grandchildren and she cannot take care of them so she is having to turn them over on Dec 1st to social services. He introduces the idea of us adopting them and my jaw nearly hits the floor. IF adoption was an option for me at this moment I wouldn't be ready for it to happen in just 2 weeks ish. ESP with 3 kids and the youngest is already 1. The children have all been born with drugs in their system, the oldest I believe is 4 years old, and I just don't think I could get attached to them as the risk of them going back to the parents would be high. I feel like a total bitch for saying no. But seriously that's a lot of pressure too fast. My heart hurts as I hate the thought of them going into the system but my main thing is a baby I have 9 months to plan for, to save money for, and to become attached to without anyone taking my child away. THREE kids in 2 weeks just isn't something I can be ready for. Am I wrong for saying no?


----------



## inkdchick

i think you need a little more time to think about it but to be honest i wouldnt want to give them back to anyone once an attachment had been formed its a very hard thing to do and to be honest about how you would feel is best , you need to talk to your hubby and be honest he will understand im sure good luck hun xx


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Lekker, what a day you had!!!!!!!!! Don't make any fly-by-night decisions...taking on those children may be a commitment neither you or DH are emotionally prepared to make.

SLH, I love The Walking Dead!!! I've been wondering how the pregnant character maintains her pregnancy, as she never seems to EAT!!!! And being a former pregnant person, I can tell you there are two things I wanted to do...sleep and eat. I couldn't get enough fried foods, oddly enough. Jalapeno poppers and onion rings were like fine cuisine to me!!!!!!!!!!! 

Oh, and Bella from the Twilight series? Thanks for getting knocked up by the Undead. Perhaps we could all order some frozen Dracula sperm, and give that a go??? Because that's where I'm at with this whole TTC thing. I'd do anything.

My damn monitor is still reading "high"...I'm on CD 15. Normally I would have peaked by now, but we'll just see. My peaks do tend to vary, and my nightly OPK's are getting darker, just not dark enough to be positive.


----------



## SLH

I am very confused and concerned. I had a peak 3 days ago my bloodwork showed an LH surge, but I still haven't ovulated according to FF. My temp has not gone up :shrug:
When the nurse called me On Friday she said I would ovulate that day but on Saturday the ultrasound showed I didn't. The dr said my follicle was at the size where it should release an egg and that was 2 days ago. 

What happens if they want to do an IUI, for example, and tell me that they would do it when my LH surged? It wouldnt work because they would do it way too early and the sperm would die. I'm not even trying but I'm obsessed lol. I'm very worried about future procedures being done too early because of my weird problem.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH: Try not to worry. I think that's what the trigger shot he was talking about would be for...to "trigger" your body to release your egg at the perfect time. :hugs: I know it's all scary but I promise it'll be worth it. Just try not to get worked up deary.

Wookie: Sometimes our bodies do weird things. all we can do it wait it out. Sorry it really sucks I know what you're going through and it's not fun, but really I learned the hard way, no use on getting worked up about it when we can't control it. All you can do is keep on BD'ing and hope for the best! Just think, it means that egg is still growing! 

Lekker: I'm so very very very sorry to hear what you're going through. Nothing I'm goin to say is going to make it all better so :hugs: is all I got. Cancer and all that stuff is so hard. :( Why does life gotta be soo hard? I agree with you though> I can't do adoption especially in that circumstance. Thats something that cannot be taken lightly.

AFM: Another high on my monitor as expected. I think I will peak tomorrow or the next day, but I'm thinking the next day. My temps are freaking weird but I think the clomid is really messing with me because I can't sleep because of my hot flashes. They're driving me crazy, but at least that's my only side effect with clomid. I am fortunate for that.


----------



## TryinFor1

Lekker: SOrry for such the horrible day you had. That sounds crazy. :hugs:

Everyone else, dont know what the conversation is about but I am super jealous of that bitch! She gets to have Edwards baby! I would have his babies any day! GAH he looked pretty much freaking hot in the movie too. :) My mom called me last night and said she didnt feel complete after watching it and we have to go see it again. lol. She is a twilight freak. So next week we are going to see it again.

Oh, and the witch showed today. one day late, but it extended my lp to 13 days. So I guess that is a bit of good news.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I love Twilight, but have yet to watch Breaking dawn, our cinemas are rubbish around here and far too cramped for too many people, so will wait til it calms down a little

CD 38 for me today!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko: Hope af comes soon or knowing my luck it will be when my scans are due!

Sorry about your bad day lekker,

Hope the rest of you are all well this monday! xx


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Yeah I can't take those children in. It's just impossible. I feel bad for them that they have parents who are worthless but it's out of my hands. 

As for today DH and I had a blow out over something majorly stupid as soon as I woke up. And I think the real reason is I accepted my ex's friends request on facebook. But instead of pitching a temper tantrum about bread he should have just said the real truth and allowed me to explain myself.


----------



## SLH

I'm sorry you are in the position you are in Lekker. I used to be in a similar situation just a few months ago. My cousin has 3 kids who were and might still be neglected. Children's services took them all away from my cousins ex girlfriend and I was asked by another cousin if I would take one of the kids. Umm, yeah I was just recently married and I'm trying to start my own family. There's no way that I'm going to adopt a 9 year old who isn't even potty trained yet. His sister is 6. The older one is 12 and lives with her grandparents now. The neglect was so bad. The parents let their little 4 year old walk to school by herself. They let her go to the park by herself and they lived in one of the worst areas in our city. Put it this way, I have found drugs on the side walk while visiting them and have heard gun shots lots of times. The kids were left home alone. They were allowed to play unattended on their 15th floor balcony. Their mother was a hoarder and mentally abused them by calling them BAD names. They never ate. My little cousin was eating a baggy of sugar when I went to her house once, I was disgusted. They don't have bed times, so they pull all nighters! All of the kids would have bags under their eyes. They are allowed to watch horror movies and play violent video games. They missed 90% of school because their parents were too lazy to take them. They never had any clean clothes or winter jackets or boots. One time the oldest one ran out on to a busy street and my cousin, (her father) didn't care. He was like well, maybe if she gets hit by a car she'll learn her lesson. ARE YOU FRIGGING KIDDING ME? There are so many more horror stories that I don't have the time to type out, but you could only imagine lol. I mean it could be worse, they could be sexually abused or physically abused. The 2 youngest live with their dad and he is going through parenting classes and getting help from children's services right now, but the whole situation is messed up. I know what you're going through, but luckily for me there's NO way my husband would agree to take in my cousins. They are really messed up kids from all of the neglect, so they need more care than I could give them and I am busy trying to start my own family at the moment.


----------



## wookie130

Awww, SLH, what a genuine tragedy about your cousins. As a special education teacher, I've seen it all, from sexual abuse, to gross neglect, physical abuse and violence, and everything in between. It never ceases to break my heart, as I love my students, and wish the best for each of them. I'll admit that I would probably take on a family member's kids if the situation meritted me to, but I have experience and training to do so...I certainly wouldn't blame anyone else for not doing so, however! The responsibility that comes with abused/neglected children is often too much for anybody!!! Bless you (and Lekker) for knowing your limitations with these kids, as it's the best thing in the long run.

AFM, I think I almost have a + OPK, and may get my peak tomorrow morning. I'm going to try and see if the hubs is up for a little badonkadonk tonight...wish me luck!

Oh, and SLH, I'll admit it's wierd about not O'ing yet, after the tests. My only words of wisdom here would be to really hump it out next month when you're trying again, in the event ovulation is seriously delayed again.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Tryinfor1: I know i've said it a bajillion times, sorry about af :hugs: Yay for the longer lp!

MrsB: Have you tested at all? are you going to?

Lekker: sorry about the fight with your DH. Boys are weird sometimes. Hope everything got sorted out for you :flower:

SLH: Wow, that is some craziness going on. I'm sorry you have to witness all of that. I would agree I wouldn't be able to do it either. Fx'd for your eggy getting released!

Wookie: the badonk a donk made me laugh :) Have fun and lots of :dust: I gotta jump my hubby tonight. Think i'll be o'ing in the next couple of days.

AFM: I'm a moron. I had my test date as November 29th...pretty quick since I won't be O'ing until like the 23rd or 24th. :dohh: I was looking at the calendar today and I'm like oh man I'm an idiot. Haha. More waiting for me I suppose....going to try and get a bd in tonight. Gotta go see Breaking dawn again but this time with the girl in laws. I don't really want to go again, but I suppose I better.


----------



## SLH

Wookie, I could only imagine what kinds of students you get. I was in special ed for 4 years because I have ADD. My parents didn't agree with medication and the teachers in a regular classroom didn't want to deal with my behaviour. I learned nothing for 4 years, but I caught up in high school. My special education teachers were awful! If I wanted to do long division, they would make me add numbers from 1-10 :( 

FX'd you get your positive OPK shortly. Time to get badonkadonk! LOL. Lots and lots of :dust: to you. I'll be cheering your husbands :spermy: and your egg on lol. I have lots of confidence in you this cycle. I think it's going to be it!!!

Gdane, it looks like you have been bd'ing a lot. Your timing is going to be right on and you are going to get your bfp whenever you test. 

I can't wait to have my ultrasound tomorrow. I have a feeling that I am ovulating today and my temperature will rise tomorrow. I really have no idea though because I keep getting positive OPK's.

My followup appointment with my fertility specialist is next Tuesday. It's the appointment where we will talk about treatment. I'm very excited and anxious.


----------



## SLH

Did you guys know that Kate Middleton is pregnant? When I found out that she was getting a married a month after me I wondered who would get pregnant first between her and three of my friends. Well, they all beat me lol.


----------



## wookie130

I'm off to seduce the hubby. May the force be with us!!!!! I just have to go brush my teeth, and fire up the ol' preseed applicator! LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> Did you guys know that Kate Middleton is pregnant? When I found out that she was getting a married a month after me I wondered who would get pregnant first between her and three of my friends. Well, they all beat me lol.

Are you sure this is true? I have heard from multiple people she is and multiple people she isnt.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Did you guys know that Kate Middleton is pregnant? When I found out that she was getting a married a month after me I wondered who would get pregnant first between her and three of my friends. Well, they all beat me lol.
> 
> Are you sure this is true? I have heard from multiple people she is and multiple people she isnt.Click to expand...

Yup, it was on People magazine. She was showing off her little bump. It looked like she could have been 3 or 4 months pregnant.


----------



## SLH

https://news.nationalpost.com/2011/...first-child-in-touch-weekly-magazine-reports/

EDIT: It might not be true because of this magazines history, but this magazine was right about a lot of royal stuff, so I honestly think she is pregnant.


----------



## SLH

Maybe I saw it on the other magazine In Touch, but I could have sworn it was on people too. My husband pointed it out to me in the grocery store.


----------



## TryinFor1

Of course she would be pregnant.

My best friend wont stop complaining at me how she hopes she isnt pregnant. Even after I said I was sad because AF showed today she wouldnt stop talking about it. I want to be supportive but at the same time I want to tell her to shut the hell up and just test. She is almost a week late and refuses to take a test still. :dohh:


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, that is awful that your friend would be doing that especially if she knows you are TTC. I think you should ask her to stop talking about it and worry about it if it happens. I guess she doesn't understand how sad it is to hear about her NOT wanting to be pregnant when you are trying. When AF is with me I'm always at my worst. Stupid hormones.


----------



## SLH

Well, now I'm getting EWCM and really bad ovulation pains. It feels like someone is constantly poking me hard in my right ovary, the ovary I'm ovulating from. I have had this pain for 4 days now. Weird.


----------



## SLH

Maybe I'm having pain because the follicle is getting too big? 

I'm sorry for spamming the thread LOL.


----------



## TryinFor1

Sounds like it is about to happen for you SLH!

Yup, she knows we are ttc. I finally told her I was really sad that af had shown and then stopped texting her when she texted me back. Whatever. Lol. She is coming over wednesday and I am going to give her a digi to do if her af hasnt shown. Guess we will find out then. :dohh:


How is everyone else tonight, though? 

I took my grammy out to longhorn which was delicious. The chick I sent my monitor to sent me a care package that included a fertility bracelet. It is beautiful. :cloud9:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh: yay for ovulation! :) let us know how your appts, go! Your not spamming the thread I love seeing it active. I also wondered whether kate was pregnant. My dhs cousin got married a week after us and just had her baby :( 

I usually watch say yes to the dress but got tired of wishing that was me again and decided I wanted to watch la ink on netflix because I have been itching for a tattoo. First thing kat says is "im pregnant" I'm like are you effing kidding me?! I just HAD to leave off on this episode. She was kidding, but still. 

Tryin: sorry your friends is being insensitive. Happy six month anniversary by the way :) thats so sweet of that girl to do :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ps: I was on my way out the door to see breaking dawn a second time and dh goes "bye future mother of my children" and kisses me on the forehead. T then says I'm crazy for worrying about being a good mom because he knows for a fact I'm going to be amazing. I dont know how I got so lucky. I'm so in love :wedding:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning. Gdane, I tested middle of last week x


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Well it's way too late to try to touch on everything. BUT DH and I aren't fighting anymore....but at work tonight (my first night at the bar alone) I had one customer pee in the smoking room...and another shit himself while sitting at the bar. I'm not a happy camper and I will NEVER forget my first night there....I mean seriously....you shit yourself!?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wow lekker you have had a rough couple of days! :hugs:

Mrsb: sorry about the bfn 

I'm such a moron. The first two things I do this morning Imess up. I should probably stay in bed. Ipee in a cup, spill it everywhere, gross I know. Then I dip the stick, pour the rest of the pee in the toilet, try to put the cap on the stick, it flies out of my hand and into some water. Ugh! I tried wiping it as fast as I could but who knows if I would have peaked. I got another high. I'm just relieved it didn't drop to low.


After bding this morning dh starts rubbing my belly I knew what he was doing. Broke my heart. But it was sweet. Then he says, this is going to be the house, right? :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Looks like I'm here to entertain myself!! Haha..>I found this! 
https://www.google.com/imgres?q=inf...=107&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:107&tx=31&ty=82

Aint that the truth?


----------



## TryinFor1

Last night, I had a major food baby in my belly. I mean CRAZY bloating because I was depressed about AF and didnt stop eating all day long. 

DH rubbed my belly and said "Are there any little Max's in there?" I busted out crying and said I was on my period. Way to rub that one in, babe.. 

Regardless, he keeps making odd comments, like he knows about how hard I am trying to do this. I think he is with me 100%... he just doesnt want to fully admit it. Lol. I think it is because he doesnt want to be disappointed. That is alright, I dont want to disappoint either.


----------



## TryinFor1

Oh, and the chick I sent my monitor to? She found out she got her bfp today. So she didnt even need it. lol


----------



## SLH

Mrs. B, sorry about the bfn, but at least you are on the right track to getting help. 

Lekker, sounds like you have been having a rough few days :hugs: I could only imagine what kind of customers you get LOL. 

Gdane, doh the things we do in the morning. Luckily for me by the time I pee on my sticks I'm wide awake. It takes 5 minutes for my thermometer to beep at me and by that time I'm up and alert.

Your husband sounds like he's very sweet. 

I went in for my ultrasound today. The doctor said that I ovulated yesterday! When I woke up today my temperature dropped instead of rising :shrug: How confusing. I saw a different doctor today because they rotate. He told me that temping was used when nothing else could show ovulation. He said that it doesn't work for some people and that I should trust the ultrasound and blood work. I tend to agree lol. 

Does this mean that I could have a totally normal luteal phase??? If this has happened other months then I would have a luteal phase that is over 10 days WOHOOO!

I go back on Monday for my 7dpo progesterone test and I will be seeing my doctor on Tuesday for a followup. 

Where is everyone?


----------



## SLH

gdanemom4now said:


> looks like i'm here to entertain myself!! Haha..>i found this!
> https://www.google.com/imgres?q=inf...=107&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:107&tx=31&ty=82
> 
> aint that the truth?

hahahaha


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> Oh, and the chick I sent my monitor to? She found out she got her bfp today. So she didnt even need it. lol

Who are you going to give it to? Someone yesterday who has been using this site for a while now, (I'm not sure how long she's been TTC) pm'd me and said she was looking to buy a monitor. I have seen her here lots before. If you want to give it to someone else I could give you her username.


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, you are so generous!


----------



## TryinFor1

Well, she has it now. Her name is PineappleRock. I think she plans on holding a drawing also, the way I did it.

And yup, I would trust the bloodwork and ultrasound too. Lol. They seem to know what they are talking about a little bit more than a thermometer. 

And I found out that DH _is_ leaving for work December 4-8. I plan on ovulating December 5. So he will be gone during ovulation. Wonderful. After he JUST got back, and after they told him he wouldnt have to leave. AND He has to leave again in January. I really hope it isnt during my fertile week AGAIN.


----------



## SLH

Okay thanks, I will keep my eye open for the drawing and when I see it I will let this person know. I'm still undecided on what I want to do with my monitor. I think I'll keep it for TTC#2 and 3 and 4 LOL. I want 4 kids, but DH wants 2. I'll be ecstatic for just one though! 

That sucks about your DH needing to leave. Maybe you'll ovulate earlier and he'll be there. Even if he leaves from Dec 4-8 and you ovulate on Dec 5, sperm can live for 5 days so just BD a lot before he leaves and you will still have a chance.


----------



## TryinFor1

DO you think I should maybe try taking the clomid earlier? Like today, cd2-6? IDK if it would help at all.. but it might!?!??! I need opinions! 

I got a follow up pregnancy outlook from gail, since the first one didnt come true. Here is what she said:


*Linking in around you I do pick up just how important pregnancy is for you, and this is your main focus at this time and perhaps has been for some time now, spirit also want you not to feel too stressed or pressured each month around this, as I feel this isnt helping around your emotions, they do want to reassure you children are showing, and for you to again relax around dates, charts and planning

You have undergone alot of changes I feel, and I keep getting this emotions of pressure within you, so remember to take some time to have some calm in your life too, and not worry so much about things in life going wrong, you do have a lovely content path showing here


Sometimes with conception predictions these can be a little later due to certain factors in your path, and Im still seeing a 2012 baby here for you, and conception spirit give as before February 2012, they are not pinpointing a date or month as again they want you to just go with the flow of this and not be too hung up on dates 

I see a baby boy and all is well with pregnancy labour and birth for you both and its a very happy time

August to September 2013 and a baby girl is conceived too, again all is well for you both and she will complete your family  x

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead and wish you every happiness  x*


Lol, so spirit thinks I should just go with the flow too.


----------



## SLH

How much did she charge you for that reading if you don't mind me asking? 

Please, don't buy anymore readings lol. I'm sorry, I shouldn't be telling you how to spend your money, but if the first one didn't come true, I'm sorry but I don't think she knows what she's talking about.


----------



## SLH

I wonder how much money Gail makes LOL.


----------



## TryinFor1

Well, it was only 5 dollars for a follow up. That is why I did it. I wont pay a bunch of money for one.

And she probably makes a lot of money.


----------



## SLH

Phew, I was expecting you to say $50


----------



## TryinFor1

Nope. Been there done that and they were all wrong. 


I am still really stuck on if I should take my clomid cd2-6 instead of 3-7.


----------



## SLH

Why would you take it early? What's the difference on when you take it? I personally would do what your doctor says to do.


----------



## TryinFor1

Because it could make me ovulate earlier. And that way, DH wont be out of town for ovulation and we wont miss it.


----------



## SLH

Have you seen others that have taken it from those days? I wonder if there is some reason why they would want you to take it on cycle day 3 and not 1 or 2? I haven't had clomid so I have no idea.


----------



## TryinFor1

Oh, I am sorry honey. I didnt realize you hadnt had clomid, now I sounded like a bitch. Lol. I just assumed you would know.. sorry. 

Yeah, if you take it 1-5, it produces more follicles and 2-6, 3-7, 5-9, there are not as many follicles but they are more mature. But the later you take it, the later you ovulate. I currently take it 3-7 and my first clomid cycle I ovulated cd15 from my left side. I am ovulating from my left side again and wanted to maybe take it up by a day.. so was thinking 2-6. I have heard lots of great success stories on 2-6, and 3-7. 

I called my DR anyway.. I am waiting for them to call me back and tell me if that would be ok. I told them my DH was going out of town and wanted to try to ovulate a little earlier. :shrug: Hopefully it will be cool. 

:flower:


----------



## SLH

I'm sure it won't be a problem if you take it from 2-6. It might help you if it makes more mature follicles.

There was no where on here where you sounded like a bitch lol. My doctor did say that I might need to take it, but I'm not sure yet. I see him next week and that is when he will tell me if I need it or not. My follicles were growing slowly, so I think maybe he'll give it to me to speed them up. On cycle day 10 I had 3 of them, but 2 went away and when the one went over 20mm I ovulated from my right side. It's weird because I always feel twinges in my right side so I'm convinced that's where I usually ovulate from. I can't wait to have the ultrasounds next month to see what side I ovulate from. It will be even more interesting since I will be trying next month and will possibly be on drugs to help. I can't wait.


----------



## TryinFor1

I have no idea if I make mature follicles or not.. I am not monitored with u/s and stuff, just bloodwork. I am assuming they are fine though, because I dont ovulate abnormally early. It is cd15 from my left side and cd17 from my right. I am thinking of just doing it 2-6, even if they tell me not to. Lol. Little trouble maker I am! I mean, what can it hurt, seriously?

I would be really excited to be where you are at too! I would love to have all the workup, and be monitored with u/s and trigger shots and all that. I am happy to be able to use what I have though. lots of women dont get help for a year but my DR helped me as soon as I told him I was having troubles, so I think I am pretty lucky. 

Just as a side note, my dog is being super sweet! She keeps laying on me and chewing her bone and just snuggling. Lol. I love her so much! 

Oh, and IDK if I mentioned it on here, but I talked DH into going to my parents house for Thanksgiving! WHOO HOO! I dont have to deal with the inlaws! It took some persuading but tbh, I was willing to do anything! And my mom is cooking, which she hasnt done in a while, so I am pretty excited to go! 

Sorry, I am probably going to be talking about random things until I get closer to ovulation, then it will be all about ovulation, then it will be me talking random shit again. I am looking for a job now, so hopefully I will find one and my time wont be entirely about BnB.. :dohh:


----------



## SLH

If others take it from 2-6 I don't think it would be a problem. That's good to hear that you get to go to your parents for thanksgiving. We celebrated our thanksgiving last month. 
I'm a loser with no job, so I spend most of my time here LOL. Yup, I have no life, but oh well. I was thinking of looking for a job too, but I'm not sure if I should or not. I keep thinking I want to go to school and get a nursing degree, but that would take up too much time. If I do end up working it will probably be a 911 operator, or something involving telecommunications.

I'm very lucky that my GP is friends with my husband. She got me a referral very quick to the fertility clinic. My old GP would never refer me anywhere when I asked him. If I was still seeing him I wouldn't be getting anywhere. I haven't started any kinds of drugs yet. This cycle is pure monitoring. I'm praying that I get pregnant before I need any major procedures that will cost a fortune. 

In case anyone is wondering. I have been researching late temp rises after ovulation and have found out that it can take some women 3 or 4 days after ovulation for their temperature to rise. This could be very great news for me. It could mean that my luteal phase is longer than I thought it was. I'm super duper excited lol.


----------



## TryinFor1

And you can time BD better!


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> And you can time BD better!


That's exactly what I was thinking. Maybe our timing was wrong. I guess I will get a clearer picture of what's going on once I get my progesterone tested on 7dpo.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH so pleased your US showed you ov'd! Yay! How weird about your temps though? Guess it takes the pressure off about temping, which can only be a good thing :hugs:.

tryin, aw bum news about your hubby being out of town when you ov. I don't know anything about clomid, sorry! Hope something works out for you though. 

Gdane, your man is a darling! 

Mrs B sorry about the BFN :hugs:.

AFM, 2 temp dips and feeling the witches broom wafting around so feeling a bit negativo today. Might still test tomorrow though, just for fun :growlmad:. LOL.

:hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## TryinFor1

DR told me to not take it 2-6 and to stick with 3-7.

However, I am a trouble maker I guess, and doing it 2-6. Lets see if I get pregnant off this one! lol. Then I can be like "up yours, DR!"

I hope it makes me ovulate cd14. That would be perfect. Lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks :)

Had a great day today tho, Aunty cuddles from Isla, new hair cut and colour from Sister (hairdresser) and hubby took me out for my tea :) x


----------



## keekeesaurus

Mrs.B. said:


> Thanks :)
> 
> Had a great day today tho, Aunty cuddles from Isla, new hair cut and colour from Sister (hairdresser) and hubby took me out for my tea :) x

That sounds like a lovely day! Aww :hugs:.


----------



## Mrs.B.

keekeesaurus said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> Had a great day today tho, Aunty cuddles from Isla, new hair cut and colour from Sister (hairdresser) and hubby took me out for my tea :) x
> 
> That sounds like a lovely day! Aww :hugs:.Click to expand...

Almost perfect ;) x


----------



## SLH

YAY, Keekee and Mrs. B are here.

Keekee, sorry about the witch :( I hope next month is your month and you can put a positive pregnancy test in your husbands stocking for Christmas. That's what I am planning on doing lol. I just know that someone is getting a BFP before Christmas, or quite a few of us will. I have so much optimism for the end of 2011. 

Okay everyone, I'm not sure the follicle monitoring is a good idea anymore. I started having a weird uncomfortable pain that has gotten very worse today. I have never felt this before, so I immediately went to the doctor. She said it's a UTI which was probably caused by all of the ultrasounds and probes going up my miffy. She put me on anti-biotics for a week. I hope they kick in soon because this pain is getting worse every hour.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh no SLH! What a pain!! I hope you feel better soon

So sweet, hubby said to me on the way to the restaurant, so table for two, or is it 3 ;).... aww afraid not babe!


----------



## SLH

That is very sweet Mrs. B :) Before you know it you will be looking for a baby sitter so you and your husband can go out and be alone. 
Maybe men can sense things. It seems that a lot of our husbands have been saying really nice things lately about babies. Maybe they know that pregnancy is fast approaching.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aw thank you SLH :hugs: I love you and your optimism!
Sorry to hear you're in pain, that's not good :nope:. You're not allergic to latex are you? I hope you feel better soon and that the antibiotics work :hugs:. This is not what you need!


----------



## TryinFor1

I hope that we all get out bfp before christmas! 

I decided to take my clomid cd2-6.. sorry dont know if I have said that yet. People that are in my thread on facebook told me to do what the DR said, but I am not willing to miss out on ovulation because the dr only tells people to take it 3-7. I think 2-6 will be fine. :)

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hi tryin :hi:
I think you should do what you feel is right with the clomid. You'd only be wondering 'what if?' if you didn't. FXed for you!
I'm ok thanks, in the 'waiting for the bitch to arrive' stage. I hates it :growlmad:.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Tryinfor1: I know the feeling about eating all day long. LoL I do it when I'm not on my period!! I know with pcos I shouldn't eat sugar and carbs but I honestly have tried and I get all jittery and shakey and hot flashes if I don't eat. It really sucks. I sometimes think...is this what is keeping me from my bfp? That's so sweet what max said. I'm sorry it made you sad. I know how you feel. That's awesome about pineapple getting her BFP. Hopefully someone else will get the magic too. Sorry it wasn't you dear. :hugs: Like SLH said, try not to worry about your dh being gone on O day. Spermies can live in you and that's actually what usually gets you pregnant is the days leading up to o. I feel your pain though. My dh works out of town sometimes too. I don't know if you remember but I ended up driving two hours away (four hours total) not to mention gas with the truck on a weeknight just to bd and no bfp!!! So try not to stress too much! I'm not sure about taking the clomid earlier. I've thought about this too! I think you should relax too. I know it's difficult but it gets easier with time. :hugs: I'm not sure about this psychic stuff either. My prediction was wrong too. I was predicted an october bfp with a boy. :nope:

SLH: My husband is the sweetest guy in the world. I honestly am flabbergasted that I ended up with such a perfect guy. :yipee: for ovulation!! But that's weird about your temp. Maybe you ovulated late yesterday and you'll see your temp rise tomorrow? I checked your chart first thing this morning when I got on! :haha: I would trust the blood work and ultrasound also. That's awesome if you have a normal lp!!! I know how worried you are about that. hopefully it'll take some pressure off you. Good luck for your progesterone test! I was at work earlier, and I can't keep up with you and Tryin lol. Espeically on my phone. I want two kids. One boy one girl, but if that doesnt happen we will keep trying for the opposite sex with a limit of four kids, maybe three. We got this all planned out :haha: That's messed up that it can take 3-4 days for your temp to rise!! Look at all these girls that are mislead!! AH that totally sucks about your UTI I get them frequently and when I feel them coming on (like last night I was in tears) I take cranberry supplements every SINGLE day because if I miss ONE i can tell. Maybe you should try that or even drink cranberry juice if you like it. I took two cranberrys yesterday and by the time I went to bed it was gone. I hope this helps you. Also drinking LOTS of water. 

Keekee: Lets see what tomorrow brings! I have faith in you!

MrsB: ah jealous! I want to get my hair done!! :haha: Sounds like you had an amazing day! Awww Thats so sweet what your hubby said :hugs: what a great guy.

AFM: I'm having SHARP pains on my left side I think I'm ovulating as I type. We shall see with my temp and my monitor tomorrow I suppose. If I'm not ovulating right now I am gearing up to o for sure. I can tell when I do because my nipples instantly hurt and the pain in my ovary is gone. Waiting to start supper because hubs has been getting home late from work. At least he's not out of town. He keeps joking that he had to stay out of town again during my fertile week. I'm going to knock him and his boss out if that happens. I will not drive 4 hours total time again just to BD and get a bfn! That was expensive too because I had to drive our truck! Oh well. I wish I knew who these guests were reading our thread. It makes me really nervous that it's my family/friends.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry I'm so scatterbrained with all of the my responses. I go through with two screens open to make sure I dont' miss anything!


----------



## TryinFor1

I get kinda nervous about that too. Lol. That is a big reason I dont have pictures up. Too freaked out someone I know will be like 

Rachael? WTF are you doing here? lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I know I usually say "this forum that i'm on" but I let it slip to my SIL that it was baby and bump I immediately regretted it because she's one that I do NOT want seeing this. This is my escape. I'm sure she would be able to figure it out if she found me with the stories about nala and kaya and my wedding date and my other stupid sil. Oh well. No one has said anything yet.


----------



## TryinFor1

My best friend is coming over tomorrow to take a pregnancy test.. 

I am not sure how to explain what I feel... :(


----------



## SLH

I was really nervous about that too and then I actually saw someone on FF who is a family friend lol. I couldn't help myself but to send her a message even though she has never seemed to like me. I knew it was her because I recognized her profile picture. It was of her on her wedding day. I was skimming through posts on FF and I scrolled right by her and then was like, wait a second that's so and so LOL. Now I stalk her chart every day.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yikes. I read about that in your journal. I'm a text away if you need me :hugs:


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Sorry I'm so scatterbrained with all of the my responses. I go through with two screens open to make sure I dont' miss anything!

This is all my fault. I am sorry lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Why is it your fault?


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> My best friend is coming over tomorrow to take a pregnancy test..
> 
> I am not sure how to explain what I feel... :(

Maybe you could ask her if she could take the pregnancy test without you. Tell her that you are not trying to offend her and you care about her, but TTC is a very emotional thing to go through and it's hard for someone who isn't trying and is trying to prevent it to understand exactly how you are feeling. 

Tell her that pregnancy tests upset you and you would rather not be anywhere near them right now. Tell her that the moment she goes to pee on it that you may have a break down, even if you don't.

I'm not sure exactly what you feel, but I think you should tell her exactly what you tell us, well unless of course it starts a huge fight. 

On the other hand, maybe if you see a negative test it will make you feel better. It's must be hard to think that she could possible want something that you want so desperately that she doesn't want. 

I'm not sure what kind of advice to give you. I'm a very blunt person and have ruined friendships for saying what's on my mind, so maybe taking my advice wouldn't be a good thing LOL.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Why is it your fault?

Because I never shut up and post like crazy lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No your fine. Sometimes I feel like my giant long posts are invisible but I would be the same if I was at home. I like the thread active :)


----------



## TryinFor1

But I feel like I need to be here for her. It just sucks.

She has precancerous cell on her cervix and her boyfriend smokes a ton of weed and cigarettes. He doesnt pull out once and now she is a week late. So not fair. 

I cant push her away just because she got pregnant and I didnt. That wouldnt be fair of me. I just really hope she isnt pregnant.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm so mad, I didn't wake up for my alarm this morning so I didn't temp!! :grr: I had the worst dream that my DH quit his job and didn't tell me and was partying like a college student videotaping girls at parties and spent like thousands of dollars on alcohol. Then we came home after chewing him out and Nala (yes my dead dog) had torn up all my couch cusions. Then ended up in a hospital looking for someone with my girlfriends from high school. I twas sooo weird. Waiting on my monitor as we speak. I hope everyone is doing well. Can I just say how excited I am for Thanksgiving to decorate for Christmas? Did I already say that? Haha. I got another high on my monitor and my CP last night was HSO. I should've bd'ed this morning but I really did not sleep well last night. Oh well, tonight it is.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

If you feel like you need to be there for her, you need to be. Try to be strong. I know it's hard but when I had precancerous cells on my cervix it was the scariest thing in the whole world. I've never been that scared in my life. And if she is pregnant she won't be able to get them removed. My doctor was very adamant about me not getting pregnant before they came out and after they took the cells out. If she's pregnant it will give the chance for the cells to grow longer, so just pray that she isn't pregnant for that reason.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Heck ya keekee your temp went up!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

GdaneMom4now said:


> Heck ya keekee your temp went up!!

I just tested and got a :bfn: :growlmad:. Guess who'll be on the vino tonight!


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, I'm sorry. I didn't mean that you shouldn't be there for her. I just meant that maybe being there while she's peeing on a stick might not the best thing for you if you are stressing out about TTC. I just think she needs to be there for you as much as you need to be there for her. Let us know how it goes.

Gdane, that's a messed up dream. I had a really weird dream about my husband too last night. It was very vivid which is weird because I never dream and when I do they aren't vivid. 

That sucks that you missed a temp. I hate when I do that. At least your monitor hasn't peaked yet so you still have time. Don't worry about missing bd'ing this morning, but try to tonight if you can. Your chart is looking good BD wise. It looks like you guys have done a lot compared to last month. I honestly think it's going to happen for you REAL soon. I don't know why I keep thinking this about you. 

I hope you have a great Thanksgiving. We had our Thanksgiving in October. I don't know why countries are different. I can't wait to decorate for Christmas. I love Christmas!!! The only thing missing are kids. I can't wait for the moment where I can see my kids run downstairs to see a Christmas tree full of presents. We're putting up our tree on December 1st. I think I might get a gingerbread house real soon. We are going to take our dog to Pet Smart this year to get his picture taken with Santa. We did last year when he was a little puppy and it was so cute. 

Keekee, sorry about the bfn. I hope it was a false one and AF doesn't show. 

lekker, I hope everything is well.

Where on earth is everyone? I miss everyone who doesn't come around much. They better come back soon to tell us they got their bfp's. 

My temp still hasn't spiked and I'm getting a little concerned now. Should I believe the doctors or fertility friend? My temp went up a bit today, but it's still in my pre O temp range. 
If I was trying and I didn't have doctors telling me that I ovulated, we would be BD'ing like rabbits right now. How confusing. The good news is that I will be having follicle monitoring with ultrasounds and blood work from now until the time I get pregnant so I will have more of a precise time to BD. It's just weird that my monitor peaked the same day the clinic called and told me I had an LH surge of 27 (surging ranges are 21-56). Every other month my temperature rised 2 days after my first peak so IDK maybe I do have a luteal phase defect.


----------



## TryinFor1

UGH I am so freaking pissed. SO you guys know that DH is ntnp and I am more actively trying. I try to keep him in the dark about ovulation tests and stuff like that because I dont want any pressure on him and I dont want him to be like "stop doing these things! IT will happen!"

So of course, I get everything thrown away and the fucking neighborhood cats decided to dig through our trash (for the millionth time) and ripped all that stuff out. DH had to go clean it up and of course came back and asked me about it. Now he is like "well......I thought we were not really trying, just not preventing." and is now kinda upset with me. I didnt mean to make him feel sad! I just didnt want him to not be ok with me timing our sessions and stuff. 

Anyway, I have called animal control on these fucking cats 4 times and they still havent come out and taken them away. Guess it is time to take measures into our own hands. :shrug: Enough is enough.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

HELLO LADIES! Sorry I've been away the past 2 days, been working my ass off. Went to the dr today and he's amazing!!!!! He went ahead and wrote me a referral to see the new fertility specialist but he said it might take some convincing because one the surgery has been done generally another doctor doesn't want to touch you. So I'm going to email the new fertility specialist and plead my case and HOPE that it works as my xray tech went to him and she said he's the best! I'm so excited! He also respected my request not to be put on any pain pills for my back and he has written me a prescription to attend physical therapy and have this machine hooked up to me. IF the machine works like it should he's going to prescribe me one but he has to check first since it's $800 bucks! And my insurance covers it. <3 I'm so happy about that. He also made me have a blood test done to see if I was pregnant and of course I'm not but he wanted to be sure and he flipped over the picture of my "half positive". I think he's like 10 seconds away from joining this board hahahahaha he's that concerned and he really cares about his patients! I LOVE HIM!!!! :)


----------



## wookie130

I'll post more later, as I'm at school with the kiddos, but I'll just say this week has been rough for me...

Keekee...sorry about the BFN. Those get harder and harder for me to cope with as the months fly by.

SLH, you're sure learning a lot, and it's WONDERFUL!!!! I'm so thankful you can shed some light on our situation, and therefore share that info with the rest of us. I can tell you that it really does help me. I'm about to throw in the towel, and give the fertility specialist a call, even though our 6 months are not quite up. I can't stand being in limbo, and at my age, they need to jump on the wagon, and get this pregnancy gig rolling along. 

Tryinfor1, I do agree you should be there, and try to approach the situation as selflessly as possible, as tough as that will be. Tell her that all of the potential pregnancy talk is rather painful for you, because you want a baby so much. Tell her that if she is indeed pregnant, you will be sad, because you wish that were you...she needs you to be honest with her. Help her take her test, and be there for her. It's hard, but that's what I'd want my best friend to do for me in the same position.

AFM, well. I can really only get pregnant if DH can't perform in the bedroom. And as of the other night, it wasn't happening. That is the short version...there will be more later.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh: I would believe the doctor over temps. Especially if theyre visually inspecting you. I love your feelings about me. Hopefully I can prove you right one of these days

Tryin: I'm thinking about you girl!

Keekee dont give up some girls dont get bfp until after af is late!

Lekker: yay for awesome doctors! Good luck! 

I miss everyone too! I messaged lull maybe she will make an appearance soon. 

I told dh to talk nice to his spermies and be good with them and coach then today because were making a baby tonight!. He agreed! Haha I love that man!


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Everyone:hugs:

Soo sorry for my abscence! i have been suffering severe depression and had the flu:cry: just put myself under too much pressure with ttc! i have popped in a few times to make sure everyone ok but need to catch up so i will do that after tea and will chat more! thankyou for missing me:hugs: very touched, and i have missed you all too:hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

Her test was a :bfn:


HOLLA!!!! She was really happy. And as mean as it sounds, I was too. :blush:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I just woke up from a nap that lasted way longer than I wanted it to. But I woke up having a panic attack...great these are starting again...I had a dream that my sister in law posted on facebook that she was pregnant. Pictures and everything and I started losing it. I woke up checked facebook to be sure and there was nothing on there so I texted her and she hasn't texted me back. I just have a sinking feeling that she is and that when we go home for Christmas it's going to be as usual the DONNA show! >.< Now it's time to run off to wal mart to get some stuff to make a casserole for tomorrow IF they are still open.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wookie: we're always here if you need to talk. :hugs: sorry your having a hard time. 

Lull: sorry your going through this. Like I told wookie we are always here for you guys. We understand how you feel :hugs:

tryin: thats AWESOME! :yipee:

Lekker: sorry to you also. Wish I could help everyone and make you feel better z :hugs:

Afm: I got some ewcm its super wet. I'm helping with the twins so in a little bit were going home to bd!


----------



## Pookabear

Hi Ladies, I have missed so much but I want to let you know I have been reading but haven't made time to respond lately, been so busy lately! I want to give hugs to the ladies that I down and out about ttc.. I totally understand!! KeeKee I hope that test is false!! Hi Lul, Gdane, Slh, Wookie, and everyone else who I have forgotten! It's nice to be back and to read up on all the new stuff, Slh, I too would go with what the dr says because they specialize in this stuff, but I also think its weird about the temp not going up too, I on the other hand have higher temps now but every since the super bunches of ewcm i had a while back i never saw anymore or felt o so im kind of confused, my nips have been a little sore the last couple of days so im not sure when and if i o'd im not going to worry about it too much,, this excersize stuff changes everything, but i am so excited to see if i get the no spotting before af again i would say bfp but we only bd once and it was on sunday iknow it only takes once but i had no fertile cm or anything lol oh well theres always next time, I also have been slacking with charting etc. We had a lovely thanksgiving dinner Sunday, i felt so bad though because i freaked out the whole day acting like a dummy and being mean to dh when he was only trying to help but i think it was because i was overwhelmed and being a perfectionist like always, I shouldnt have been mean about it though, but things are better now!
I too can't wait to decorate for christmas! I hate the cold but love all the christmas stuff!! 
Well Hugs to all you ladies just wanted to throw in a quick update while i had time
I miss you all bunches and think of you daily!!

Babydust!! LEts get some bfps in here!! 
Trying hugs to you too I'm sorry I thnk of you too  sorry about you hubs finding that stuff too hopefully he wil get over it, i would just explain that you were trying to keep him from feeling like things are a chore etc


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Swim spermies swim! Swim like your life depends on it!! :haha: 

:hi: pook!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Well I thought I would peak today but guess not. I'm running low on sticks so hopefully I peak within the next few days. Tomorrow would be awesome. I'm sick of peering in cups! Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH,

I had three dreams last night and I remember everything in them. In one of my dreams, you called me and I answered the phone with "Hey, SLH." LOL. 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## SLH

WOHOO, Pook and lullabybarb are alive! I am glad that you are both okay.

Lull, I'm sorry you are feeling depressed. TTC can be very depressing at times. It will happen soon! We are all here to support you if you ever need it :D

Pookabear, I'm glad you are back to exercising. It looks like from your chart that you may have ovulated on cycle day 16, but who knows what to think with charts anymore. I'm not sure I can trust them because of my personal experience. Are you sure the EWCM was really EWCM? Maybe it was something else, or maybe it was EWCM and you just had it way before you ovulated, if you ovulated lol. I'm sorry things didn't go well at thanksgiving, but at least it's over now and you can relax. The holidays can be very overwhelming especially if you're the one who is doing the hosting. 
I hope you come back to keep us updated. 

Wookie, I'm sorry about your DH. Is there anything special that he likes that would get him into the mood? If it's a hardness problem, I have noticed that zinc helps tremendously with my DH's problem lol. 
Have you peaked yet?

Lekker, I understand what a panic attack feels like. I get them A LOT! I mostly get them in big crowds. I used to take medication daily that took them away, but since I became serious about having a baby I have stopped taking them and only take valium once in a while when I need it. I hope things get better and you don't get anymore panic attacks because they suck!
Don't worry it was just a dream. I'm sure your sister isn't pregnant! I hope you get to announce news about yourself first before she does. Is she trying?

Tryinfor1, I'm so happy your friends test was a BFN. You must be so relieved. 
You said your husband was kinda upset with you? Is it possible that he wants to TTC, but was upset because he felt left out, or does he not want to try? I'll never forget how long it took for my husband to want a baby. I would always say how I wanted a baby but he never said it back. It didn't seem like we were on the same page, but then all of a sudden he seemed to want a baby as much as me. 

Gdane, it's weird that you haven't gotten your peak yet. Usually you get less highs than you have had this month. Like you said, when in doubt hump it out. LOL. I love that line. Super wet EWCM is a sign that it's going to happen soon. 

Hi to everyone else and I'm sorry if I missed anyone. 

My temperature kind of went up today. It's now in my post O range, but a low post O temp. If I put FF on research mode it tells me that I ovulated on cycle day 12 and I'm 7dpo, but we know that's not true because on cycle day 14 when I went in for my ultrasound my mature follicle was still there. When I take the user override off, FF still won't give me crosshairs, but if I put more temperatures in it will give me crosshairs for cycle day 17, so at least that is close to the actual day. If you ever go to my chart and see future weird temps there it's only because I sometimes play around with it to see what will happen.


----------



## TryinFor1

Oh, I forgot.. I kinda have to spill this somewhere. Lol. 

I had a crazy ass sex dream about my ex last night. It was really vivid, and I woke up once and the dream just came back. I dont understand why it was about the ex and not about hubs. Lol. 

Oh, and about the ttc stuff, he hasnt mentioned it again. IDK exactly what that means.. Lol. 

Oh, and a girl put on In My Shoes that (even though she is pregnant) she hopes her SIL wont get pregnant soon so she doesnt "steal her thunder away" even though her SIL has been ttc since August and this girl just got pregnant wtt. 

HOW RUDE!


----------



## lullabybarb

Thankyou so much ladies for your support:hugs: i really hope we see a bfp on this new thread soon.

Happy thanksgiving everyone:flower:


I really dont know whats happening this month:wacko: like last month my cbfm gave me my 1st peak on cd12 and i also had a smiley on my digital along with ewcm and ovulation pain, i had a 2nd peak on cd13 and no smiley and no temp rise:dohh: i had high temps before ovulation as i was ill with the flu, could this have affected my temps do you think? 

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, that is really weird about your dream. I hope you weren't calling out your ex's name in your sleep LOL.

What is "in my shoes"? WOOOOOW! I can't believe someone would have the nerve to say that. What an idiot. I don't understand people sometimes. I'm happy for everyone I know who is pregnant even though I'm not. I get sad sometimes, but only because I know when I'm pregnant I won't have any friends who are and I will feel lonely. I would love for my baby to have someone close in age to become friends with too, so I hope that someone I know is pregnant at the same time as I am. That girl is obviously an attention seeker. 

Lullabybarb, I think that being sick would have affected your chart this month. You had some pretty high temperatures which is probably confusing FF. I would trust your monitor and digitals. I'm not trusting FF anymore lol. I think I'm just special though. 

I have been suffering from unexplained nausea for the past 3 or 4 years now. I get it every day all day and it is always there. Well, the other day when I went to the doctor she prescribed me this pill called zofran and it works wonders! I have been nausea free for the first time in a long time. I'm so happy I just had to tell someone besides my husband lol. This drug is also safe in pregnancy and is prescribed to women with morning sickness.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Tryinfor1, that is really weird about your dream. I hope you weren't calling out your ex's name in your sleep LOL.
> 
> What is "in my shoes"? WOOOOOW! I can't believe someone would have the nerve to say that. What an idiot. I don't understand people sometimes. I'm happy for everyone I know who is pregnant even though I'm not. I get sad sometimes, but only because I know when I'm pregnant I won't have any friends who are and I will feel lonely. I would love for my baby to have someone close in age to become friends with too, so I hope that someone I know is pregnant at the same time as I am. That girl is obviously an attention seeker.
> 
> Lullabybarb, I think that being sick would have affected your chart this month. You had some pretty high temperatures which is probably confusing FF. I would trust your monitor and digitals. I'm not trusting FF anymore lol. I think I'm just special though.
> 
> I have been suffering from unexplained nausea for the past 3 or 4 years now. I get it every day all day and it is always there. Well, the other day when I went to the doctor she prescribed me this pill called zofran and it works wonders! I have been nausea free for the first time in a long time. I'm so happy I just had to tell someone besides my husband lol. This drug is also safe in pregnancy and is prescribed to women with morning sickness.

That is such a relief to hear:happydance: i was worrying as fertility friend had not confirmed it, im awaiting to see if my pyschic prediction works:haha: she told me i would concieve in november and know by the end of the month and that i would give birth late july to a baby boy:baby: just a bit of fun i know but i have mixed feelings as i saw one a year ago and eveything he said was true to word, telling me things nobody knew so you never know:haha:

So pleased that you are now nausea free hun, how awful that must have been for you, its one thing i dont like, for the past year i have been suffering heartburn every day, dr prescribed me some tablets that have helped.

My friend gave birth to a baby girl last night:cloud9: i am so pleased for her i really am, she is soo beautiful, and also sad at the same time for myself so i totally understand how you feel.


----------



## SLH

Don't worry about FF because it still hasn't told me that I ovulated, but the doctor said that I did ovulate on Monday. It just goes to show you that fertility friend can be wrong.

Congratulations to your friend. You will be where she is before you know it. Her baby will be at least 9 months old and big when you have a little bundle of joy :hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Don't worry about FF because it still hasn't told me that I ovulated, but the doctor said that I did ovulate on Monday. It just goes to show you that fertility friend can be wrong.
> 
> Congratulations to your friend. You will be where she is before you know it. Her baby will be at least 9 months old and big when you have a little bundle of joy :hugs:

I will hold on to that thought hun:cloud9: I have an appointment with the fs next thursday but kind of hoping i wont need it, fingers crossed.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## TryinFor1

In My Shoes is a secret ttc group on facebook. A lot better than BnB Because all women do is support each other on there. I think there are like 60 members but only about 15-20 are active. Lovely group minus that chick saying that! She probably angered a lot of people in there. What makes it worse is that she is already pregnant and WASNT trying. She has no idea how much it hurts and how hard it is when you get a bfn when you ARE trying.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I have THE best husband ever. Last night he put up aa new light fixture that we bought for 30 dollars on clearance and it looks amazing. (ill put up pictures later) then I was listening to christmas music putting up my tree this morning and my husband was cleaning. Then I said "don't we have the most beautiful tree ever?!" He goes "ya AND I have the most beautiful wife ever!" :wedding:

I'm so happy your back lull! :friends:

I hope everyone is having a great thanksgiving. Mines going really good. I made some apple dumplings and they are delicious! My mil about died when she ate them lol. She called then heavenly. Just hanging out now watching the lions get beat...they better get their heads out of their butts. The lions are our team. The kids are super funny playing together today.


----------



## SLH

Aww, Gdane you husband is so sweet. 

I think I should head over to SD right now just to try your dumplings. 

My husband loves football, so of course we are watching it. We are also watching the Lions get beat. I had no idea what we were watching until I saw your post and asked my husband what was on TV lol. I will be routing for them to make a come back.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You come on over slh! I'm making them tomorrow too. The lions need a miracle but thanks for your cheering!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I was going to say too, if anyone wants to become friends on facebbook just private message me :)


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> I have THE best husband ever. Last night he put up aa new light fixture that we bought for 30 dollars on clearance and it looks amazing. (ill put up pictures later) then I was listening to christmas music putting up my tree this morning and my husband was cleaning. Then I said "don't we have the most beautiful tree ever?!" He goes "ya AND I have the most beautiful wife ever!" :wedding:
> 
> I'm so happy your back lull! :friends:
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great thanksgiving. Mines going really good. I made some apple dumplings and they are delicious! My mil about died when she ate them lol. She called then heavenly. Just hanging out now watching the lions get beat...they better get their heads out of their butts. The lions are our team. The kids are super funny playing together today.

Aww:hugs: Thankyou so much Gdane, its lovely to hear that! i do tend to lock myself away when im like this as i dont want to burden anyone with my mood:nope: pma:thumbup: i love your profile picture hun and i love christmas too and cant wait to put up our tree and decorations, your husband is lovely!


----------



## Pookabear

"Cries" ugh I just had some pink smudges... not going to get my wish this time :-( It doesnt usually happen this early this sucks


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> "Cries" ugh I just had some pink smudges... not going to get my wish this time :-( It doesnt usually happen this early this sucks

That is so weird that it is happening this early. how long does your spotting usually happen for? If it's 4 days then your cycle would be 23 days and that's too short for you.

Gdane, I don't know if you would want me as a friend in FB because I'm never there.


----------



## SLH

I wonder if you ovulated super early and it's IB? We can always hope, right.


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I have THE best husband ever. Last night he put up aa new light fixture that we bought for 30 dollars on clearance and it looks amazing. (ill put up pictures later) then I was listening to christmas music putting up my tree this morning and my husband was cleaning. Then I said "don't we have the most beautiful tree ever?!" He goes "ya AND I have the most beautiful wife ever!" :wedding:
> 
> I'm so happy your back lull! :friends:
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great thanksgiving. Mines going really good. I made some apple dumplings and they are delicious! My mil about died when she ate them lol. She called then heavenly. Just hanging out now watching the lions get beat...they better get their heads out of their butts. The lions are our team. The kids are super funny playing together today.
> 
> Aww:hugs: Thankyou so much Gdane, its lovely to hear that! i do tend to lock myself away when im like this as i dont want to burden anyone with my mood:nope: pma:thumbup: i love your profile picture hun and i love christmas too and cant wait to put up our tree and decorations, your husband is lovely!Click to expand...

You would never be a burden. If you ever need to vent or need an online hug we are here for you.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks for all the compliments ladies. HOpe everyone is doing well. I know you all missed my stick pictures so you get one again, because i STILL have not peaked. Should we start taking bets on if I'm even going to O and when? I'm thinking hopefully I'll see peak in the next couple days. But I sure hope it is because I only have two sticks left. :nope: I know it's not the greatest picture, but my estrogen and LH line are about equal...they're barely showing. PS: Did anyone check out my little change to the top of my signature?? :) 
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/2011-11-25_07-07-46_269.jpg


----------



## wookie130

Hey, ladies! Well, here's the full story on my situation, as I'm off work, Thanksgiving is done, and I have time to type!

This is cycle #4 using my CBFM...I have always gotten peaks, even my first month using it, usually between CD 12-15. This month, I had to crack into my box of new test sticks, as I ran out at last cycle.

Well, this month I'm on cycle day 19, and have never peaked...I've had only high readings from cycle day 8, so it looks like the monitor will ask me for 20 sticks this month rather than 10, and that's never happened. Also, I added OPK's into the mix this month, to use in the afternoons or evenings. I started getting darker OPK's between CD 11-14, but to me, they never looked completely positive. DH and I BD'ed on days 12, 14, and 17...more on the BD thing in a moment. Anyway, despite not getting a peak on the CBFM, FF shows I ovulated on day 12. This very well could be the case, as I started having ovulation pains around this time, although I remember them being pretty bad the night of CD 14. So, who the hell knows, right? 

Okay, onto the BDing part. So, I've mentioned before that DH is taking Prozac, and is currently tapering off it to see if that helps his low libido. Well, since I wasn't getting a peak, I thought we'd better try the SMEP, and BD every other day for a while. Days 12 & 14 were successful, but then came the night of CD 16. I hopped into bed with DH, and tried getting frisky, but he could not get hard, nor did he seem like he wanted to even try. I told him that I didn't care HOW I got pregnant, so I gave him a softcup, and sent him to the computer room to watch porn, and ejaculate into the softcup...yes, I was going to attempt an at-home insemination. Well, he agreed to try it, and over 45 minutes later, he still couldn't get aroused enough to finish the job. So, this resulted in a DH that felt like less of a man, and me staying up all night crying my eyes out. He told me that when he wants me, he wants me, but he can't "do it all the time", and sometimes he can't get into the mood. I was upset, and you probably know what I was thinking...how the hell are when going to conceive when he can't perform when he needs to?

To let you all know, DH is NOT a playful lover. He pretty much enjoys the same things all of the time, kissing, me performing some oral on him, then some pretty standard bding. I on the other hand, am very adventurous in bed, enjoy a variety of positions, locations, etc. I love toys, and sorts of other fun stuff, all of which I've expressed to DH, and I've tried to gently persuade him to try mixing it up. But you see, he's got issues with sex in general. He seems only able to perform when it is rather straight-laced lovemaking, and doesn't seem real turned-on by anything else. In fact, prior to me, he was unable to ejaculate with a sexual partner AT ALL. He has received professional help for these issues, and I feel satisfied with our sex life UNLESS it is within the week of ovulation...the pressure and frequency just kills it for him, and he can't perform. He loves sex with me, but it really only happens under circumstances that meet his needs.

The blessing this month, is that if I did ovulate on day 12 or 14, we BDed on both of these days. Could my monitor not peaking be because I had to use a new box of test sticks or something? Ugh.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm so sorry wook. The only thing I can say is that you look like you ovulated on cd14


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I feel your pain I'm on my 7th high


----------



## SLH

Wookie, last month I didn't get a peak on my monitor, but FF confirmed ovulation. I noticed that the more and more I used the monitor it got messed up so I wiped the memory clean. Maybe you could try to wipe yours clean? This month I got 2 highs and 2 peaks when I usually get 7 highs lol. I think wiping the memory out helped. I know my monitor was right this month because I peaked on the same day the clinic called me to tell me that my blood work detected an LH surge. I don't know what kind of OPK's you are using, but when I was using IC's I could never get a true positive. I always got a faint positive. I don't think they are that sensitive because I got a peak on my monitor, a smiley face and a chart that confirmed ovulation.

The only advice I can give you with your husband is maybe ask your doctor about viagra? Tell your doctor about his problem with Prozac and that you are TTC and need some help. You could also maybe try another anti-depressant, but the only problem with that is it might take a while before you can find another one that works. It took me 10 years to find a drug that worked for my depression. I was on Effexor. I'm not sure if a cock ring could help as well if you can't get him into the mood. I'm sorry that this is happening and it must be frustrating. 

From looking at your chart it's hard to say, but definitely 12 13 or 14. 

May I ask you how you got your username Wookie? 

Gdane, I love the new add on to your signature. I think I will add something to my signature as well just as soon as I can figure out what I'm going to say.

Your stick looks like it is going to peak any day now. I bet it will peak tomorrow and it if doesn't maybe you need to reset your monitor too and clear the memory. I doubt you will need to do that though because your sticks don't look like you have peaked yet, but you will soon I bet. 

I finally got a huge temperature spike today. When I take the user override off FF confirms ovulation happened on cycle day 17. On cycle day 17 my ultrasound confirmed ovulation already happened on cycle day 16, so I'm wondering if maybe I ovulated late on CD16 and it took a bit longer for my temp to rise. I'm happy now that FF is only off by a day.

I'm pretty sure I have a short luteal phase. I bet it will be 11 days this month which is still short according to my doctor. I'm getting my progesterone tested on Monday so we will see.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hello Ladies!!!! I hope everyone got their bellies full of delicious Thanksgiving grub. And if you were brave enough to give Black Friday a try...I hope you were as successful as myself. I decided to pop one of my xanax and drag DH to walmart for black friday since I was in a VERY good mood, worked and got paid DOUBLE, and made some awesome tips. I went to get some movies and grabbed only 4 that I didn't have since we had to wait in line to look for 30 mins. BUT I took a chance and we walked to the back of the store where the XBox's were and I was getting nervous since a TON of people already had them in their buggies and told me they were only 200 bucks for the kinect bundle....I walked right up and picked one up!!!!!!! I was overly excited!!! Although I'm very upset once I got home I found out they had the Dance Central 2 for only 15 bucks. I did score the new Batman game for 28 and they gave me a $50 giftcard back at the register!!!! So I think I scored a great deal and it took my mind off of anything that might have discouraged me. Came home and got our BD on!!!!! Although my new medication Celebrex is making it hard for me to finish although I really really want to. 

Gdane-I was seriously looking at your tests and thinking she starts getting highs on CD10 just like I do...so does the CBFM do this with everyone else?! Then I saw Wookies post and her's is different. So I don't know. I really really hope you get your peak tomorrow. Maybe with all the holiday stuff going on your body is like....I'm going to give you a different kind of cycle this month. SO HEY GDANE'S BODY....OVULATE!!!!! Because we all said so!!!! We want a house full of BFP's so we can start a new thread. "CBFM Ladies...we're ALL pregnant for Christmas!!!!!!" 

Wookie-At first reading your post I was going to say, yes the prozac sucks in the bedroom. But they are supposed to prescribe any man taking it a 2nd medication to counter react that low libido. But then I saw what you said about wanting to mix it up and DH isn't really into that. My DH wasn't either when we first got married and very very very slowly I've introduced some small things into the bedroom. Just recently I went to one of those temptations parties and I bought this stuff called Nympho's desire. It's arousal creme for me as like I said I usually can't finish myself in the first place(it's worse now because of meds) but I gave it a shot and we LOVE it. (except when taking meds lol) So maybe keep bringing it up very slowly and start off with something less intimidating like a sleeve or a cock ring or something? It's worth a shot right? I really hope your BDing was successful!!!!!!!

As for me now it's off to do some laundry and hang out with some friends. I think a glass of moscato today is just what the dr ordered!!!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I just found out for sure I got the FS dr I wanted!!!!! Only sad thing is, I don't get to see him til Feb 20th! It is WELL worth the wait though! I'm so excited!


----------



## SLH

LekkerSlaap said:


> I just found out for sure I got the FS dr I wanted!!!!! Only sad thing is, I don't get to see him til Feb 20th! It is WELL worth the wait though! I'm so excited!

That's not too far away. Hopefully, you'll get pregnant before you have to see your FS. 

I got lucky too, and got my favourite FS in our clinic.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, thanks, ladies! I too thought maybe I O'ed on cd 14, and if that's the case, we may be sitting well in the BD department. As far as DH and our bedroom issues, we normally don't experience erectile problems...it's mainly when the situation has added pressure, such as when I'm ovulating. His main issue is low desire...we generally spontaneously BD once a week, which is fine with me, except when I'm fertile! 

We've been to the doctor, and he felt Viagra isn't necessary at this point. He's going off the Prozac slowly while we're ttc, and we're seeing if his libido goes back to normal. When we first got together, he was a normal horny guy! If/when the depression becomes an issue again, he's going to try Wellbutrin, as that has fewer sexual side effects. 

I haven't considered using a cock ring...maybe that would help! I can't see DH being keen on the idea, but he knows I'll do anything once in the bedroom. He's funny, becuase he wants sex to always be sweet and emotional, and fairly traditional...and he knows I'm a lot friskier, and would like to basically tear his clothes off, and hang from a trapeze!!!! LOL!!!!! Oh, well. TTC is major pressure, and our aging asses are feeling the crunch, you know?

Lekker, major Black Friday score!!! I didn't head out...I felt more like chilling in bed, and cuddling with the dog, the kitties, and DH.


----------



## wookie130

SLH- my screen name comes from being a former Star Wars dork. LOL!!!!!

Gdane- I sure hope you'll get your peak soon! I may need to do a hard reset with mine...this 20 stick thing sucks!!! I sure hope it only happens to me, and not you too.


----------



## SLH

My husband loves star wars and he told me to google a wookie so I did and laughed when I saw the picture lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I just had to do it too :haha:


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I have THE best husband ever. Last night he put up aa new light fixture that we bought for 30 dollars on clearance and it looks amazing. (ill put up pictures later) then I was listening to christmas music putting up my tree this morning and my husband was cleaning. Then I said "don't we have the most beautiful tree ever?!" He goes "ya AND I have the most beautiful wife ever!" :wedding:
> 
> I'm so happy your back lull! :friends:
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great thanksgiving. Mines going really good. I made some apple dumplings and they are delicious! My mil about died when she ate them lol. She called then heavenly. Just hanging out now watching the lions get beat...they better get their heads out of their butts. The lions are our team. The kids are super funny playing together today.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Aww:hugs: Thankyou so much Gdane, its lovely to hear that! i do tend to lock myself away when im like this as i dont want to burden anyone with my mood:nope: pma:thumbup: i love your profile picture hun and i love christmas too and cant wait to put up our tree and decorations, your husband is lovely!Click to expand...
> 
> You would never be a burden. If you ever need to vent or need an online hug we are here for you.Click to expand...

:hugs: xx


----------



## lullabybarb

Lol...i had to google wookie too:haha:

So sorry to hear everyone is having trouble getting peaks and also no confirmation of ovulation, im also one of them, this thread is not an easy thread is it:haha: why is nothing simple!

Well considering last month i was in agony with cramps from start to finish and i mean agony:cry: this month i have hardly had any:happydance: few twinges here and there but so glad im not suffering....

Today since getting up all i have felt is sick, hope its a good sign as dnt normally suffer nausea.


----------



## TryinFor1

Clomid is definitely taking its toll right now. :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

TryinFor1 said:



> Clomid is definitely taking its toll right now. :(

Oh no why? x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sounds like a rough month for all of us. What is this world coming to? I though this was supposed to be lucky thread :nope: 

My tummy was upset today. I don't know what the deal is. I about crapped myself when I went to the Post office to mail Apple blossoms christmas present! International shipping is NOT cheap! HOLY MOLY! I just realized saying my tummy is upset then saying I almost crapped myself is probably not the best thing to say one right after the other :haha: It wasn't literally.

Thanks for the pep talk ladies LoL. I hope everyone gets their peaks soon. This crap is frustrating! I did reset my monitor this month SLH...I'm thinking I shouldn't have. 

I googled wookie too. That's what I'm going to think of every time I see you post now :rofl:

Tryin: I hope you're okay!

MrsB: :hi: Haven't seen you around!


----------



## wookie130

For the record, I don't look like a wookie!

If I did, that would explain DH's sexual problems, wouldn't it?

LOLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## SLH

Gdane, don't worry because we just started the thread and we need to give it some more time before it gets lucky. I know that there will be a couple of people who get a bfp before 2012. I'm very confident that it will happen.

I'm sorry you have an upset tummy. I hope you're not getting sick because that would suck. 

I think if you don't get a bfp this cycle then you should reset your monitor. Mine was going totally crazy after a few cycles and now it seems to be normal. I kept worrying that my estrogen was too high because I kept getting too many high readings, but my blood work shows that everything is fine.

Lull, that is a great sign that you are not getting cramps. I hope it means something. I have been having period cramps ever since I ovulated and even a couple of days before too. I don't get it, stupid PMS. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that this is your month. I hope you are feeling better. I was sad when 2 of my cousins gave birth in January when I first started trying, but now it doesn't bother me at all. I understand how you feel. 

Wookie, HAHAHA! I was pretty sure you didn't look like a wookie when I saw the pictures, I just think they look like very weird creatures. 

I think you should get a second opinion about viagara. I might even ask my fertility specialist for some LOL.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Gdane, don't worry because we just started the thread and we need to give it some more time before it gets lucky. I know that there will be a couple of people who get a bfp before 2012. I'm very confident that it will happen.
> 
> I'm sorry you have an upset tummy. I hope you're not getting sick because that would suck.
> 
> I think if you don't get a bfp this cycle then you should reset your monitor. Mine was going totally crazy after a few cycles and now it seems to be normal. I kept worrying that my estrogen was too high because I kept getting too many high readings, but my blood work shows that everything is fine.
> 
> Lull, that is a great sign that you are not getting cramps. I hope it means something. I have been having period cramps ever since I ovulated and even a couple of days before too. I don't get it, stupid PMS. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that this is your month. I hope you are feeling better. I was sad when 2 of my cousins gave birth in January when I first started trying, but now it doesn't bother me at all. I understand how you feel.
> 
> Wookie, HAHAHA! I was pretty sure you didn't look like a wookie when I saw the pictures, I just think they look like very weird creatures.
> 
> I think you should get a second opinion about viagara. I might even ask my fertility specialist for some LOL.

 Its very difficult this 2ww lark:haha: vowed i would not symptom spot:dohh: and keep myself busy planning xmas but easier said than done! im getting more twinges on and off rather than cramps but know that its too early yet as im only 7dpo i think:dohh: Ooooo when do i test??? having a short Lp does that mean you can test earlier:haha: Thankyou for keeping your fingers and toes crossed:hugs: i will for you too and for everyone else too:hugs: we MUST have a festive BFP on here!


----------



## Pookabear

Hey ladies, sorry i am hardly ever here anymore! I got some shopping done last night which was a bad choice lol and some done today and I would say I did pretty good today  I have currently only still bd one time this cycle booo for me! And I will say Wookie I know what your going through about the whole thing with OH because My hubs is on cholesterol meds and has the same types of problems at times and before he was on those meds he wasn't like that, at first he used his age as an excuse being he is 44 but he is not OLD lol so i knew that wasn't it! as time went i started to realize it had to be the meds,I went thru a few crying episodes at times because of it too because I feel like its because he doesn't want me when he does, things just aren't working proper. and during my peak times it seems to be the worst because I also think its partially in his mind LOL who knows but I can relate thats for sure! He also is crushed of pride of course when it happens , and his dr. wont give him meds for it either, he seems to say it isnt a side affect from the meds but i really think it is Just wanted to put that out there!
Gdane I agree that it looks like you will get your peak tomorrow!! Thank you for the update on pics I missed those :0) I have had post o temps this time so I'm pretty sure I ovulated I just never felt the ovary pain this tme, where last month my temps were all over the place and I was sure I didn't ovulate cause of cm etc. 
Slh I think I am a late riser too because I really feel like the loads of ewcm was when i was most fertile as opposed to when ff shows I ovulated, i could be wrong but I feel so sure that it was ewcm that I had, it was the best example of it i had ever seen and I didnt bd around that time so it couldnt have been sperm!
I have had super duper light hints of pink while wiping which i didnt have last month so im sure i willhave the stupid spotting this time around and again it proves that it only happens when i ovulate which i find so weird still..I have been so interested in your scans etc. i know i havent posted alot but i have been reading just need to make more time to post lol
LUL I have missed you and I hope the sick feeling is a good sign and not that your ocming down with something!! 
Lekker I have missed you also! And I'm glad that you got some shopping done as well!! So glad you get to get started with that fs, but hoping at the same time that you get your bfp before hand!
Trying Hugs to you as well!! and Mrs. B, Keekee, and everyone else
I hope to see some bfps before christmas! I know this isn't my month because I bd only once and i believe it was too far after my fertile time


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks slh. I don't know if I'll use my monitor after this cycle. I've learned enough from my body I know when in fertile and who knows what my body will do after I'm off clomid. And plus I'm meeting with my doc about a fertility specialist or where to go from here if no bfp this cycle. 

Lull: yes you can test earlier with a short lp but I wouldn't test until af is late. Good luck with not symptom spotting! It makes me less crazy when I don't do it but it is hard to do. 

Pook: I wonder why your spotting? hopefully its a good sign! We've missed you!

REMINDER: let me know your test dates as soon as you know them! :flower:

Afm: we were going to go to the parade of lights and then watch fireworks but dh took the worst possible way to get there so I wasn't in the mood to go. He felt bad but I want mad at him just annoyed by the way people were driving. It was beautiful though 52 degrees on a november night in south dakota! I wish we would have had a campfire. We ended up going to scheels then went to walmart for some christmas lights and spent an arm and a leg on them. But I can't not have them. I would be so depressed. My grandpa is actually an avid garage saler and found my favorite lights, the big old style traditional multi colored bulbs...but I made dh test them and he almost blew his face off lol. Poor guy. The things I make him do. :awww: such a good turd lol. We got in our bd tonight. I tell ya I want in the mood I had heartburn so bad. :( I wish my body would just work normal for once. 

Hows everyone else?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies :hi:
I love it when the thread's busy busy and there's lots to catch up on :thumbup:.
Gdane, love your new siggy :thumbup: we love you too! I want one of your apple dumplings. Nom nom. Hope you get your peak soon lovely. 
Pook good to see you! We've missed you honey :hugs:.
SLH glad you finally worked out your chart, how frustrating when you _know_ you o'd. What happens next with you? Do you see the FS tuesday? 
Lul so glad you came back to us! Really sorry to hear you've been suffering :hugs:. You know we are here if you need us. 
Lekker good shopping! :thumbup: I love a bit of retail therapy.
Mrs B, tryin, apple blossom, buckles :hugs:. Hope you gals are well.
Wookie :hugs: have you thought of trying maca and horny goats weed for your OH? A few of the ladies on the over 35 forum swear by it for increasing libido and energy. Might be worth a try? TTC is so stressful :wacko:.

AFM AF is late late late. I normally have a LP of 11 days and I'm now 14DPO. It's driving me nuts. I have all the usual pre AF symptoms; backache, cramps, lousy mood, fatigue, headaches and my temp is dropping slowly but she just isn't showing. FF keeps telling me I might be pg but I know I'm not because of the temps :growlmad:. On the other hand it means my LP is longer than usual and it might be because this is the first cycle I've been taking supplements...I just wish she'd stop f***ing around because I want to organise my CD3 blood work. Damn bitch with her broom. 

And happy thanksgiving to my US chums!


----------



## Mrs.B.

GdaneMom4now said:


> MrsB: :hi: Haven't seen you around!

:hi: yes sorry about not posting much, I dont want tp bore you all with the same old nothing gping on. But i always try to keep up reading xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Whoop whoop! I peaked!! :yipee: I did do a factory reset on my phone also....and of course forgot to set my alarm. :dohh:

Keekee: when did you last test?!

Mrsb: you wouldn't bore I us! Boring me is seeing nothing posted!you dont always have to write about yourl giner or the stuff coming out of it or going into it :haha: hows your day?


----------



## TryinFor1

Hello Ladies :hi:

Wookie: Glad you dont look like wookie. Lol, that would definitely be OHs problems! 

GDane: It was beautiful here on Thanksgiving too! Like above 60. CRAZY if you ask me. It is not supposed to be 60 degrees at the end of November! Not normal!!

Everyone else: :hugs:

How is everyone doing today?

AFM, 

cd5...6?? I cant remember.. wait cd6. Last day of my clomid pill. Have been getting AWFUL hot flushes and awesome depression. Lol. Last night, I fell asleep on the couch and DH shook me awake and was freaking out because I was all flushed red and sweating. I dont even normally sweat unless it is a thousand degrees and I have to work outside for some reason. Other than that, nope so he flipped. Lol. It was ok though. 

Been getting an AWFUL aching in my uterus which keeps freaking me out. I didnt get it till this morning but it woke me up out of my sleep. Kinda worried about it. 


SO what is everyone doing for the weekend?? DH has to work today so I am spending it alone. Might go out to lunch with a girlfriend. BWW to be exact. :) Lol. Kinda excited. And my mom wants me to go to Hobby Lobby with her sometime today. Oh, and at Thanksgiving, my brothers girlfriend wasnt showing and they got into a fight :haha: :happydance: Then my mom told me that Curtis is PISSED about having to be her baby's daddy and he cant stand living with her and being with her but is trying to make it work for the baby. At least he is a good dad. BUT WHOO HOO! Hopefully, after the baby is born, I wont have to deal with her ass and I can just see my niece/nephew! 

Sorry, went off on a thought. Lol. I'm bored...:dohh: Sorry ladies. lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mmm I LOVE bdubs! W went there for my birthday! Gave fun with everything! I get hot flashes with clomid too, they really suck but just keep telling yourself it will be worth it! Pay attention to the pain though. If it worries you call your doctors


----------



## TryinFor1

I just keep getting worried that like what if there IS a baby in there and it is causing me pain because of the clomid or something?

Obviously that would be wrong, since I JUST got off AF. But it still worries me! If it isnt gone by Monday I will DEFINITELY give them a call!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Don't worry I feel like that too don't worry about it dear if everything was shed what would a baby have to hold on to


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just got in from a brilliant day shopping with my bestie, we went for xmas pressies, but came back spending a fortune on new clothes and boots for me :happydance: just having a quick catch up and a coffee before the housework begins! xx


----------



## SLH

Lull, having no period cramps is a good sign. I seem to get them all throughout my cycle, so I'm wondering if maybe they aren't even related to AF. 

As for the short lp and testing early, I don't think that you can test any earlier because a pregnancy test won't become positive until after implantation has happened and that won't happen any earlier if you have a short LP. I think when First Response says you can test 6 days earlier, they are talking about people who have a perfect 14 day luteal phase. If you have a 10 day luteal phase, for example, it's still too early for implantation to happen at 4dpo. I could be totally wrong about this though.

Pook, I missed you lots. I think about you all the time and wonder how you are doing. I'm sorry about the spotting :hugs: Hopefully, next cycle you'll be able to BD more often. It looks like you ovulated on cycle day 16 from your chart. I wonder if the spotting has anything to do with ovulation? 

Keekee, that's fabulous news about your LP. What supplements are you taking? It sucks about your temperaturs going down, but you should be very happy about a 14 day luteal phase because maybe now you can get a bfp before the year ends. I hope AF stays away, but if she comes I hope she's gone quick and it's the last AF you will see in about 10 months. 

Gdane, YAY for your peak! From looking at your sticks yesterday I thought that you would peak today. I think it's a good idea to stop using your monitor because the sticks are so expensive. If you know your body and you can tell when you are ovulating there's no need to waste money on sticks. I think I might still use mine because I have a POAS addiction. I think I might start using HPT's really early from now on instead of using ovulation tests. My clinic is going to call me every time my b/w shows an LH surge, so I don't think there's any point in OPK's. 
Is this your last month of taking Clomid, or are you going to keep taking it? I'm pretty sure you won't need it anymore after this cycle if you know what I mean. 
I hope you have fun at the parade. I know what you mean by weird warm weather. Here in Canada yesterday it was 62!!! I don't understand why it's so warm in November. Usually there's lots of snow by now. I'll be very mad if there's no snow for Christmas.
Last year we spent a fortune on Christmas lights and decorations. It's very expensive. I feel sad that I have no one to go Christmas shopping for this year. Usually I get something for my little cousins but we won't be seeing them this year and they are older now. I think I might buy some toys and donate them to charity. I can't wait for the day when I can go shopping for my own kids. 

Tryinfor1, I'm sorry that Clomid is giving you nasty side effects. Hopefully, it will pay off. 
It's none of my business, but I don't think your brother should stay with that girl just because there's a baby involved. He should be involved in the baby's life, but he should leave the girl he's with. 
I know what it feels like to be bored lol. I have nothing to do today except watch my DH play video games, so you may see me here a lot lol. 

Mrs. B, I'm glad you are doing well. I hope AF gets you soon so you can start fresh and maybe start drugs to help you ovulate. 

:hi: to everyone else. I hope you are all doing well.

There's nothing new going on with me at the moment. I'm patiently awaiting my doctors appointment on Tuesday. I'm hoping he'll be able to do something for me. I'm afraid that he'll say there's nothing wrong with me and send me away like most doctors do if they don't find a problem. I guess the only difference with a fertility specialist is if they send me away they could potentially lose a lot of money, so I'm confident that he'll still continue to see me. I'm afraid that he's going to schedule me in for a lap and dye...EEK.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ok ladies serious question. 
Before I had my surgery when I used OPK's they still showed positive but yet I wasn't ovulating according to the dr since my tubes were closed. And I didn't have a CBFM then.

The last 2 months I've gotten my peak on CD14. So today I expected to see my Peak...and it wasn't there. I did however skip like the first testing day....so is there a real chance that I really AM ovulating or my CBFM is just messed up? I didn't use an opk but I can use one in a little while as I'm not taking in any liquids until I do so. I just wanted to make sure. I'm starting to wonder if this CBFM really does work or if it was just a waste of money. With it doing this to me unusually and all the troubles I've seen you ladies have with yours recently.


----------



## SLH

It's not unusual to ovulate at different times every month. There's a chance that you will ovulate on a different day this month and the monitor is right. It is also possible that your monitor is on crack like mine was. I noticed that I kept getting more and more high readings the more I used it and the one time I used it using SMU instead of FMU, I didn't get a peak. If you know how to read your sticks you could probably tell if you're peaking or not. I would BD until you see a temp shift.


----------



## SLH

I like your new ticker by the way. Has countdowntopregnancy changed their tickers?


----------



## TryinFor1

I'm really bored ladies. Lol. Is anyone on here?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

yes they have, I guess it was just added today. We've been BDing and softcupping it like no other lol. I'm thinking about having him throw some into the cup before I go to work HAHAHAHAH that way I could say I got pregnant at work! LOL


----------



## SLH

I am, but you already know that.


----------



## SLH

LekkerSlaap said:


> yes they have, I guess it was just added today. We've been BDing and softcupping it like no other lol. I'm thinking about having him throw some into the cup before I go to work HAHAHAHAH that way I could say I got pregnant at work! LOL

Wait, so you are going to put it in the cup first and then go to work and insert it? LOL. They might die.


----------



## TryinFor1

What are you guys doing today?

I was going to lunch with a friend, but that got cancelled and i dont feel like going to hobby lobby with my mom anymore. 

I guess just sitting here until DH gets home. :dohh:


----------



## SLH

I'm not doing anything today, but grocery shopping. I'm more of a homebody, so I don't go out much. I will probably take my dog for a walk if my legs don't hurt. He has a pulling issue and walking him drives me nuts sometimes especially when I have my leg pains. It's funny how last weekend I was busy and this weekend I'm going to be more bored than ever.


----------



## TryinFor1

My dog has the same problems. And recently, my knees have been giving me issues. Weird.. since that doesnt usually happen. But it is. 

Maybe I will do my grocery shopping today too. I should probably wait for DH though. He tends to not allow me to be so frivolous and buy random things at walmart. Lol Especially with christmas coming.

Have yall gotten any presents for anyone yet? I got my mom a breast cancer awareness frog (she collects frogs, her kitchen is FILLED!), my grandmother a clock that she asked for. For my sister, she got a coloring book that you can upload your picture into it with the Disney Princesses and she is also getting a hoodie from aeropostale. She has wanted a pullover hoodie for a while. My nephew is gonna get some WII games. I have no idea for DH or for my stepdad! But those are the only two people I have left! I even wrapped the presents that we have so far yesterday!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Our day is nearly over here, its 5:40, so just making some tea and them going to have an evening in with Hubby, Glass of rose wine and rubbish telly :) x

I have all my xmas presents except 2, theyre all wrapped and ready to give... I'm to organised for my own good! xx


----------



## SLH

I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet. I think I might skip it this year lol. Not Christmas, but the shopping part. I don't know why, but I can't get into the Christmas spirit like I usually am in by now.


----------



## SLH

Mrs. B, who is that baby in your profile picture? Is it someone you know, or is it just a baby?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just a baby, saw it on internet whilst trying to find a nice avatar and came across it and I love it :)

I don't feel christmas this year, I'm even thinking about not having our tree up this year, it just takes up space and we only have a little house... just not feeling it.


----------



## TryinFor1

I kinda feel like that too but I know it is because I am not pregnant yet. Gonna try to keep my spirits up for the holidays and maybe that will result in a bfp. :)


----------



## SLH

It's a very cute baby. I at first thought it was yours, but then noticed you are TTC#1. 

I think I will have to put up my tree because I think that maybe it will put me into the spirit.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

MrsB: That's awesome that you had a great morning! Time with BFF's is the best! And :wohoo: for new clothes! Hahaha who cares if you didn't go what you went for as long as you got sometihng that made you happy! You can come do my christmas shopping! 

SLH: I dont' know if it's my last month taking clomid, from the sounds of it yes. She said "Do one more month of clomid and then if you don't get pregnant I want you to come in and talk about where you guys want to go from here, such as referring you to a specialist." I'm freaking excited to see all that you do. It's so fascinating to me. Not that I want you to get poked and prodded I'm just happy you're getting some help. :flower: I didn't go to the parade, we drove around it pretty much lol. Then decided to skip it because DH wasn't thinking with the way he drove. I think the whole city was downtown for the parade. It was a night mare. You can go christmas shopping for my nieces and nephews lol! I"m debating on whether or not to get them anything because I have six and one on the way. It gets way too expensive. I feel like I should get the twins something since they're our godchildren but then I know my sister will get jealous. Let us know how your appts go. I'm sure they're going to do whatever they can for you to help you get that BFP. Even if you do go for a lap and dye, you'll be under so you won't feel a thing, and who knows, they might find what your problem is!! Chin up! I'm a home body too. :) Have you tried a harness for your dog or even a head harness? It helped wonders with kaya pulling. When nala was here she was smaller than Kaya and could pull a train I swear. She would've been a big big doggie. She was 76.5lbs and not even 8 months old. Poor girl.

Lekker: I'm not sure what to tell you about your monitor. It seems they're all going haywire this month. :nope: I would just say, when in doubt, hump it out! Wait for your temp rise and confirmed crosshairs to stop bding. We've really been going at it too. LoL. It's kind of fun this time around. 

Tryin: I'm just on for a little bit. That really sucks that BWW got cancelled. I love wings and beer. Now you got me craving it. I've been craving orange juice for some weird reason. Must be horomones. I really wanted chinese too, but DH said no more spending money this weekend because of all the money I spent yesterday :dohh: I hope you find something to keep yourself busy! It sucks just sitting around! I have not gone christmas shopping for anyone besides apple blossom. I wanted to get her gift out before the holidays. Shipping was freakin expensive though!! I wanted to get DH a tv for christmas, but we NEED carpet down stairs. I can't see spending money on a tv we don't need when I could've bought carpet. 

I'm so sad none of you are in the spirit for christmas!! I got my tree up on thanksgiving and I LOVE it!! I put my little christmas tree up downstairs last night because that's where we're usually at and it's only 3ft tall. It was our first christmas tree :hugs: My DH is out putting up christmas lights right now! I can't wait to see it all tonight! No snow yet which is weird but I don't care as long as we have some for christmas and then it can melt! usually it's colder than crap and we're buried in snow! You all should put up your chirstmas trees! Get to it! Listen to some christmas music! I have an awesome playlist on youtube if you search for me, boevea.

As for myself: I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating today and I'm freaking excited about it. I'm listening to christmas music and cleaning. I want to go see the twins but they have a birthday party. Sooo might be a call of duty/greys anatomy day for DH and I after we finish everything. We have already bd'ed twice this morning...just cuz we wanted to. And the sex has been pretty awesome this month! Usually I'm in pain from my cysts but not since my cycles are so long. I LOVE it. I'm kind of worried about my DH's sperm count since we've been :sex: so much but hopefully one little :spermy: will get up there and do its job! We were showering afterwards and DH goes, "Your eggs must have titanium plating around them, and my guys have diamond plated teeth and STILL can't get through" LoL. He's such a dork. I love the crap out of him though. 

Got some bad news yesterday. My sister is still not completely over her jack ass of an ex fiance...he beat and choked her while she was six months pregnant with my niece and while my 3 year old nephew watched (this was a few years ago) I don't understand what she's so hung up on...but whatever people are weird. i was in bad relationships too but it just makes you realize what you have when you get something worth keeping. This wasn't the first time he beat her by the way, but by far the worst. He even bit her cheek and drew blood. He's a psycho. Anyways, hes a charmer and he's good looking and comes from a ritzy family and not even a month after this happened he got engaged to a girl that eerily resembles his sister. We found out she's pregnant yesterday. These are the things that make me lose faith. How does a guy like that deserve to have three children and not be a father to them. A druggie drunk that cannot keep a job. Ugh. I'm ok I'm just annoyed by it all. I better get cleaning before my hubby comes in and catches me on here again.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww love that your in the spirit GDane, send some our your Christmas enthusiasm to all of us :thumbup:

I wish we had nice snow for Xmas, we don't normally get any snow, but the last 2 years we have had some in the months around November, quite bad for here but nothing compared to your homes which get lots and your used to it :haha: England grinds to a halt with a sprinkle of snow :wacko: Our snow always melts as it warms up in the day and turns to slush, then freezes at night and just becomes dangerous.

It is very warm here at the moment for November, I didn't even wear a coat when I went shopping today, and its all outside in between the shops, but it was really a comfortable temperature! surprising!

Haha your Dh sound cute with his theories lol 

Sorry about your sister, it is truly awful how disgusting some people are


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm trying! Once I get my camera in here I'll take a picture of my tree! :) 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL02B81A7E7BA0C548
Here's my playlist if you guys want it! I think that link should take you to everything. My favorite christmas song EVER that I could listen to OVER AND OVER is "Baby it's Cold Outside" By Zooey DeSchanel and Leon Redbone. Simply amazing. it has a weird video on youtube for some reason, but I dont' watch them, i just listen.


----------



## Mrs.B.

YAY!!! Did you make that list? x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yes ma'am


----------



## Mrs.B.

Brilliant! I love christmas songs ... I might have to make a CD for my car! x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Haha, I did that like 3 years ago and I had to make copies for mom and my mother in law. They were so jealous!


----------



## TryinFor1

*You Guys need To Get Into CHRISTMAS spirit!*


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I got lots of pictures of my christmas decorations to spam the thread with if you guys want to see!


----------



## TryinFor1

I do!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/Christmas 2011/

Lets see your guys' decorations! The wreath I have I made and I'm pretty proud of it! :)


----------



## TryinFor1

They look great Gdane!! Cant wait to get my christmas stuff out tomorrow!! WHOO!! 

Gah, having a breakdown tonight. I have gained a few pounds and its making me sad. Would be different if I was gaining from a baby.. but nope. Just gaining because I cant stop eating.. :(


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Has anyone ever tried honey and cinnamon for infertility? Dh and I are going to try it. Can't hurt! Plus out seems to have a lot of other health benefits. 

https://www.leaflady.org/honey.htm


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I know how you feel about the weight gain.i gained 25-30lbs since high school :(


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey ladies, just popping in with an update. AF arrived today with a vengeance but I'm pleased because another couple of days of that and I'd have exploded. I did a HPT at 11DPO and it was a BFN so I knew I wasn't pg :nope:. Anyway, a 14 day LP is my longest ever so :thumbup: for that. And now I can organise my CD2/3 bloods so yay. SLH I'm taking Agnus Castus 100mg a day and I think that's helped. I also take a prenatal multivit with folic acid, omega 3 and CoQ10. 

I'm ill with a head cold so it's a double whammy this weekend :growlmad:. I feel dreadful. AF + illness = not a happy keek.

Hope everyone's well Gdane (great xmas decos! Yay for peaks!), SLH, pook, lul, wookie, trying, apple blossom, mrs b, buckles, lekker...is that everyone?
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Love the pics Gdane, thanks for sharing :) I read about the honey and cinnamon, I started doing it but then it fizzled out, I guess like everything has with me until I know whats happening. The only thing I have carried on with is the folic acid.

Hub is at work again this morning so just killing time until he comes home, :coffee: then we'll just probably chill together anyways :haha: all in all a lazy day for me today.


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls, 

Hope you are all ok? I've been reading the thread but just haven't had a chance to post! Think I had about 12 pages to catch up on! 

Well AF is due to enter the house on Tuesday, and I haven't been symptom spotting, but have just had a big urge to take a test... I haven't done as im sitting on the sofa having cuddles with my dog, whilst watching toy story 3, great hangover tv! 

Ive had a lovely weekend though, Friday night hubby and I went out for dinner, yesterday had a family photo shoot, as we are getting a print for my grandparents Christmas present, was very funny, then last night we had friends round for a few drinks and ended up drinking far too much wine and playing just dance on the wii until 3am, lol

Hope you have a lovely sunday xxx


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Has anyone ever tried honey and cinnamon for infertility? Dh and I are going to try it. Can't hurt! Plus out seems to have a lot of other health benefits.
> 
> https://www.leaflady.org/honey.htm

I can't write a long message like I want to, but I just wanted to tell you that I eat honey almost everyday and cinnamon all of the time and I have never seen a BFP in the 11 months of trying.


----------



## SLH

Gdane, YAY for your peak yesterday. I can't remember if I told you that or not lol. Don't worry about your DH's sperm because as long as he has a normal count they will be fine if you bd every day. All it takes is one little guy or girl sperm to find that egg. My husband and I make fun of his sperm and my eggs all of the time LOL. We love to mimic them. We think they are stupid so we make funny voices and my DH pretends to be sperm and I pretend to be an egg LOL. I know we're ********d, but it's funny. I'm hoping and praying that this is your month. I don't want you to need to see an FS. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that this is your month. Is there any way that you can get the twins a present without your sister knowing about it? Maybe give them their presents early? You could also maybe get all of the kids something cheap. I would sometimes buy christmas presents at the dollar store. You would be surprised at all the things our dollar stores sell here. I'm so happy that you're in the Christmas spirit. Maybe some of it will wear off on me. I loved your Christmas tree! It was very well decorated and it made me smile. I enjoyed looking at the pictures. As soon as we put up our tree I will take pictures of it. That sucks that your sister is with such a dick! It amazes me what people will put up with in a relationship. I look at my husband and I don't understand why some women like to be with men who abuse them, or are not nice to them. I have friends who stay with guys who are assholes and I don't understand it. Why be with jerks when there are so many nice men out there?

Tryinfor1, I'm sorry you're feeling down. Could it be the Clomid that is causing weight gain? When I went on Depo Provera I gained like 50lbs! It was awful. I used to be so skinny and then I went to being overweight and now I'm neither lol. People in high school used to make fun of me because I was so skinny. 

Keekee, :hugs: I'm sorry about AF :( Damn her and her broom! I have high hopes for you this month though because your luteal phase got so much longer. I'm thinking maybe I should start to take those vitamins next month. All I'm taking at the moment is my prenatal vitamin. I'm hoping my doctor will do something that will help though.

Buckles, I hope you are well. I haven't seen you in a while and I was thinking about you. :flower: I used to love symptom spotting until I realized that they weren't symptoms LOL. I'm 100% positive that I'm not pregnant, but yet I'm still having symptoms LOL. I hope that your AF stays away. When are you testing?


----------



## Buckles

Ah thanks SLH, I have been so busy, up its just been a bit hectic!

I am due to test on Wednesday, as for the past 8-10 months I've been testing before AF is due, so Ive made a conscious effort not to do that this month, if I'm late, I will then test. It feels a bit weird as I haven't POAS all month :) 

I am sooooo excited about Christmas, we bought our christmas tree yesterday, and will be putting it up next weekend, after we return from our little break away in Cornwall. Need to start our Christmas shopping though, have no idea what to get my brother or my dad, arrrghhhhhh help. 

Xxxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

KeeKee: Sorry AF came :hugs: but I'm glad you're taking it well. 14 day LP is awesome!! Let us know how your tests go. Hope you feel better soon.

MrsB: I'm going to try it. what doesn't work for someone, might work for someone else I was reading on the moonstone thread (i quit wearing my moonstone) But this girl that was trying for a year got pg after using honey and cinnamon. She lost the first then got pregnant again right away. Lazy days are good. I have had a lazy weekend. They're nice.

Buckles: :thumbup: for not SS or early testing! It sure starts to wear on a girl when you do it month after month. Then you feel dumb when you're not pg. :nope: I've been through that. Sounds like you had a great weekend. :happydance:

SLH: Thats really disheartening about the honey and cinnamon, but I haven't tried it and I'm willing to try pretty much anything at this point! I was worried about my DH"s sperm because it was borderline low. But I have had him on fertilaid so hopefully it's okay. Thats funny about what you and your dh do. You have to keep it fun other wise it's a horrible process. I'm so glad my DH is so good with being positive. Thank you for all your kind words, wishes and prayers. i really hope this is it too for all of us. I got all the kids ornaments last year, but it was easy because they were all really young. Now they're talking and walking and playing LoL. I'd feel like a cheapskate. I don't know what we'll do. I hope my christmas spirit rubs off on you guys. It makes me sad that you guys are not into it. :hugs: I can't wait to see a picture of your tree! My sister isn't with him, she just has two kids with him. The girl that he's married to is pregnant but my sister is still hung up on him for some stupid reason. You didn't do a AFM...how are you doing? anything new?

As for myself: I'm having a rough day. I'm like...numb. But sad at the same time. I don't know how to explain it. I don't want to do anything. I just kind of feel like it never will happen. I know I'm all over the place, happy one second, hopeless the next. I thought about going to church today but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I don't understand why if there is a God, why is he putting all of us through this and giving babies away to druggies and drunks? Blah. I'm not sure my temp is right because I went to bed way later than usual and didn't get 3 hrs of sleep then I double checked it when I was completely awake this morning and it said 94.7 so I don't know if I just thought I saw 97.7 or what it really was. I've never had a temp that low so I think I hit the button on accident again. I'm getting itchy :blush: down there again. So...looks like I have another yeast infection. I want to take the oral stuff instead of the vaginal..is that safe in the tww? My LH lines are pretty faint. So I hope I actually take a correct temp tomorrow and see if I actually ovulated. I really don't feel like Bding today but I feel like I should. :shipw:

*****My sisters coworker (has pcos, pregnant with twins after $500 iui) was supposed to meet with my for lunch to talk about what she did, but we all forgot about it. So I just said we could email each other and she said I could ask whatever questions I wanted. So, This is where you ladies come in. lets get a list together of questions to ask her.. Anything you think I should know and anything you ladies want to know. Lets get some answers!******


----------



## Mrs.B.

GdaneMom4now said:


> *****My sisters coworker (has pcos, pregnant with twins after $500 iui) was supposed to meet with my for lunch to talk about what she did, but we all forgot about it. So I just said we could email each other and she said I could ask whatever questions I wanted. So, This is where you ladies come in. lets get a list together of questions to ask her.. Anything you think I should know and anything you ladies want to know. Lets get some answers!******

Im lucky with this, I have two work collegues, one has PCOS and one has endometriosis (or however its spelt) and they both dont mind questions being asked, the one with Endo goes on a little and is hard to get questions out unless they are directly about her, but the one with PCOS is exreamly helpful, she unfortunatly lost twins this time last year after IVF but then they changed the rules and shes too young (below 30) to have another go. She is very open with some of us me included, and helps loads just by talking things over. Its good that you have found someone local to you that you can have a chat to :)


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> Tryinfor1, I'm sorry you're feeling down. Could it be the Clomid that is causing weight gain? When I went on Depo Provera I gained like 50lbs! It was awful. I used to be so skinny and then I went to being overweight and now I'm neither lol. People in high school used to make fun of me because I was so skinny.
> 
> ?


No idea if it is the clomid. Very well could be though! Now that I think about it. People use to make fun of me too for being so skinny. Mama Long Legs is what they called me. Tall and lanky, like a daddy long leg. Lol. Annoying.

I just need to stop eating so much for a couple weeks and I will be back to my normal weight. Damn Holidays!!

How is everyone else doing?


GDane: Sorry you are having a tough time today. I know how you feel, we all do. So if you ever need to talk to anyone, we are all here and you have my cell phone number. :hugs:



AFM, cd7.. BORED. Lol. Woke hubs up to BD this morning and then gonna do it every other day until the first then everyday since he is leaving the fourth. Trying not to stress too much about it, I do hope that I ovulate before he leaves. WHICH MEANS SOMETIME THIS WEEK BODY! 

Got my christmas decorations up also! They look wonderful! I am trying to send Max outside to hang the lights up but he keeps procrastinating. His ass is putting those lights up tonight! Then it is off to school tomorrow, after a week long break. I only have this week and next week and then the next week are finals. HOLY HELL. Then I will be a semester shy of being a senior in college. Although probably wont get to graduate for another four semesters as opposed to three. Damn my ignorance when I was a freshman! Finally getting the swing of college NOW in my junior year! NOT GOOD!


----------



## ferens06

Hi! Can I butt in and join? :) im currently bidding on a CBFM at the minute on Ebay!! I guess you ladies would recommend them hehe.xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

The more the merrier ferens. Welcome! good luck on the bidding! whats your story?


----------



## SLH

Gdane, A big :hugs: to you. I totally understand how you feel. I think it's a normal reaction when TTC'ing to feel up and down and all over the place. I sometimes have high hopes and then sometimes I find myself researching adoption. Deep down in my heart I know that it will happen for the both of us. I don't understand why bad people seem to pop out babies like crazy, but then people like us are having such a hard time. It also makes me question God. That sucks that you keep getting those infections. I think that it would be fine to take oral medication in the 2ww. I'm sure people who aren't trying take things all of the time without even knowing they're pregnant and everything is fine. Have you looked on google to see if it is okay to take during pregnancy? Even if it's not I would take it. I don't know what to think of your temp lol. You'll get a clearer picture of what's going on tomorrow. My lines were very faint this month too for some reason. I find that sometimes they are faint and sometimes they are dark. I think this is the reason why my monitor got messed up, well that and the fact that I fed it used high sticks lol. You bd'd a lot, so I think you are safe to take a break. You are very right when you say what works for others may not work for me. I don't ever eat honey and cinnamon together so maybe that's what my problem is. It was a very interesting article. I'm glad you ditched your bracelet LOL. I don't believe that a bracelet would work. That sucks that you couldn't go to lunch and chat about IUI's. I have no idea what you could ask her. Are you thinking of going to the same place she is? You could ask her about the staff and the facilities. I'm sure you could ask people on this forum about the procedure itself. Pookabear might be able to answer questions for you because she had it done. One question you could ask her is if they do a double insemination. I have read on this forum that some clinics do them and some don't and I think have read that at my fertility clinic they don't give you an option, you have to have 2 of them done which would be totally fine with me if it ever comes down to that. I don't think the price differs much either, but I could be wrong. I think you have succeeded in putting me in the Christmas spirit. I told DH that we are going to put up the tree on the weekend and I'm going Christmas shopping this week. 

Buckles, I'm glad that you had fun last night. I see that video game on TV all of the time and I want one lol. I also have brothers that I have to get for and I have no idea what to get them. How old are your brothers? Mine are 23 and 27. My one brother is gay so maybe I'll get him something pretty LOL. My other brother loves hockey, so I might get him something to do with that. I'm just not sure though. I usually get my dad clothes. 

AFM, I don't have much going on. I managed to get fertility friend to be right about my ovulation day. All I had to do was take out my temperature from 1dpo and it gave me crosshairs for CD16 which is when I ovulated according to the doctor. I did have to wake up an hour earlier that day, and even though I used the calculator (something I never do), I think it may have screwed up my temperature. I'm going to get my progesterone tested tomorrow since I will be 7dpo and I can't wait to get the results. There are signs by the blood work lab that says if you get your blood taken before a certain time they will have the results on the same day. I'm sure my doctor will have them when I see him on Tuesday. I'm excited.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So I just tried eating honey and cinnamon and I almost threw up. I love honey and love cinnamon but the cinnamon about burned my mouth off! I'm going to try and mix it and see if that helps


----------



## SLH

ferens06 said:


> Hi! Can I butt in and join? :) im currently bidding on a CBFM at the minute on Ebay!! I guess you ladies would recommend them hehe.xx

Welcome.

The CBFM is very sensitive. It picked up my LH surge as soon as my blood work did. It peaked before any of my OPK's went positive. It also detects estrogen, so it gives you an idea of when your LH is going to surge. I have been using it for 6 months and am still not pregnant yet, but I have issues.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

We must have been writing at the same time! I dont get why it grossed me out so much I am drinking cinnamon tea with honey in it right now! Lol

Its crazy about the moonstone though there are alot of girls that got their bfp on that thread..like i said, I try anything. Lol. Yes the doctor is the same one my doctor wants to refer me to. I would definitely would do two eggs. I really want twins :)

Can't wait to see your test results!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> We must have been writing at the same time! I dont get why it grossed me out so much I am drinking cinnamon tea with honey in it right now! Lol
> 
> Its crazy about the moonstone though there are alot of girls that got their bfp on that thread..like i said, I try anything. Lol. Yes the doctor is the same one my doctor wants to refer me to. I would definitely would do two eggs. I really want twins :)
> 
> Can't wait to see your test results!

I love them, but I think I would gag if I took them together lol. 

I think the moonstone is just a coincidence, but that is weird how lots of women got their bfp's. I wonder how long they were trying for. I'm coming up to a year now and it's hard. I'll never remember last time this year I was hoping and praying for AF to start so I could start trying, and then in December it came lol. It's funny how time just flies by. 

With the insemination, I didn't mean eggs. I meant that they would put semen in you twice on different days instead of just once. I hope you don't end up like Kate what's her face from Jon and Kate plus 8 lol. Well, if that's what you want I hope it happens.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Oh yeah I didn't think that one through lol


----------



## TryinFor1

DH old kitty just died. :cry: His old dog is about to die too from cancer. Not out dog, like his childhood one. She is a sweet pup and it is gonna be sad to see her go. :( Poor Poor DH..


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So sorry tryin....its a horrible thing to go through. The only thing that helps is time :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I get what I call "bubbly stomach" it drives me crazy so hubby laid on my stomach to listen I asked him of there was a baby in there he said "maybe...its l like a fricken twilight baby growing like a son of a gun" lol


----------



## TryinFor1

hahaha that is hilarious and adorable. lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I get what I call "bubbly stomach" it drives me crazy so hubby laid on my stomach to listen I asked him of there was a baby in there he said "maybe...its l like a fricken twilight baby growing in there like a son of a gun" lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

Woohoo cd1 !!!! Blood tests tomorrow x


----------



## SLH

Yay Mrs. B! Hopefully, you'll get something to help you ovulate and you get pregnant very soon! A 50ish day cycle must have been frustrating.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

The Email that girl sent me!

Hello! I know what a hard journey it is going through all the fertility stuff. Before we started, Hansen had me go on Metformin. He put me on the highest dosage 2000mg/day. I never had the problems with Metformin like other women talk about. It didn't make me throw up or anything like that. Before we started as well, he had me do a month of birth control because I had cysts. The birth control did make the cysts go away and then my very first cycle we did clomid (50mg) and my follicles were tiny after the Clomid so they put me on injectables right away. I was terrified. I think I did about 4 shots of Menopur that first round and then they had me do the trigger shot (hcg shot) in the butt. I would be going in for ultrasounds every 3 days or so to measure my follicles to see how much they were growing and once they got to be 18mm, then we got the OK to do the trigger and were told to have sex every day for like 5 days after the trigger shot. We actually got pregnant that very first round back in April/May 2010. We did the early ultrasounds and found out it was twins. We were so excited and actually started telling people around 7 weeks because we couldn't hold it in. Around 8 weeks I went in for another ultrasound and they couldn't find a heartbeat on either baby. They told me it was twin to twin transfusion and I didn't miscarry naturally. I had to go a whole week before they would perform the D&C to vacuum them out of me and it was so hard that week knowing that I was carrying dead babies inside of me. I had the surgery and after that I was so sad about what had all happened that I wasn't sure I wanted to run the risk of going through it all again. I want to say we waited another 2-3 months before we started going through it all again.

The next few cycles, they did the same drugs since they knew they could work for us. They would increase the clomid dosage a little each time and then they would have me do the Menopur shots along with it. Some months I would get by with doing 4 shots and other months I would be doing 10 shots and I was still doing ultrasounds every few days every cycle. We always did the trigger shot once the follicles got to be 18 but we never had any results. I was really hard because every cycle we would do, we would have to do 1 month of birth control afterwards. It got to the point where I was getting very discouraged and I was losing the excitement of possibly getting pregnant. It was also a huge money pit because we couldn't afford all of the shots. There was even a point in one of the cycles we didnt have enough money to buy the remainder of the shots we needed that month and had to call my biological father out in Washington to beg for money and he did end up sending it to us. I learned from that cycle that if I did have a left over cyst, no matter what they said, it wasn't worth going through the treatment because those leftover cysts mess with your hormone levels and you don't respond to the drugs as easily.

Once they got us up to the maximum dosage of Clomid, they finally switched drugs on me. It was in April 2011, a year after that very first treatment. Instead of Clomid, the put me on Femara, which is actually a drug used to treat cancer. My insurance actually covered some of that one since it's primary use was not for fertility. I took the Femara and after the first ultrasound after just the Femara, my follicles were at like 12 and 13 and I had several follicles. After I would do the Clomid, my follicles were usually only like a 9 or 10 so I could tell already that the Femara was better. We still had to do the Menopur shots but I think I only had to do 3. We ended up getting a negative but, for the first time ever, I didn't have any leftover cysts so we were able to start a new cycle without doing the month of birth control. 

So when I went in after my period for the next cycle, Hansen was out of town and he had like a substitute Dr from Texas I believe. The Dr straight up told me that we were wasting our money and if we wanted results we had to move on to the IUI. I told him I didn't think we could afford it and asked him how much it was. He is the one who quoted around $500 and I was shocked because I didn't think it would be that affordable. I told him the reason we never did it before was because we thought it was way expensive. He told me that the vagina is a hostile environment. He said like 90% of the sperm entering the body is killed off by the wall of the vagina and the remaining amount still had to swim up the cervix and the fallopian tubes to meet the egg, and very few actually made it there. He said with the IUI, they completely bypassed the vagina and put the sperm directly into the cervix so all it had to do from there was travel up the tubes. We started the Femara again and had 4 nice lead follicles. I did still do the 4 shots of Menopur as well but then I went in and they did the trigger shot. The next day I went in for the actual IUI and I had no idea what to expect. I expected it to be painful and take awhile... but I went in there, Hansen went under there and was out of there in less than a minute. It was super fast and painless. My friend Jessica just had hers done and she said her was a little painful because her cervix was way in there I guess. But anyways, after that, I just had to lay there for 20 minutes and then I was free to go about my day. My husband and I were still supposed to have sex... but he made me really crabby that night because he "didnt feel like it" and I got all sorts of mad at him and then we ended up not doing it at all again that week. I thought it would be a bust... but low and behold, here I am, almost 27 weeks with twins.

As far as the price you were quoted, that just doesn't seem right. We got a bill for Drew, since he had to go in and give his sample and they have to wash the sperm and process it or whatever they do and I believe it was like $150-$200. I know my insurance covered some of it (which you should double check with your insurance because I was under the understanding that my insurance didn't cover ANYTHING for fertility... but it did cover IUI and all of my ultrasounds.. besides my copay) but I know my bill was no more than $300 (but some of that could have been my copays for previous appointments. I mean, $3500 is REALLY high...especially since there is no actual procedure. I had my tonsils out a few years back and that was like $5000 and that was an actual procedure with anesthesia and cutting. My D&C was also anesthesia and they had to go into my stuff and take a vacuum and suck stuff out all while I was under and I want to say that was $4-5k as well. With the IUI... all they have to do that is technical is the sperm washing and they put it in a cup, suck it out of the cup into a turkey baster, and the doctor comes in and opens your cervix with some sort of tool and squirts it and and it takes a matter of minutes. The only thing I can think of is if they are giving you the TOTAL cost... including the ultrasounds (which your insurance should cover minus the deductable), drugs you may or may not need to take, and the sperm washing. I found this long Q&A on IUI (https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/iui.html) and it says it can cost anywhere between $200-$5000 depending on what drugs you take. I know the ultrasounds are pretty spendy if your insurance doesn't cover it, and since you do them every few days, that could be why they quoted you so much... but the actual procedure is not that expensive. If you google the average cost of IUI.... you will find everywhere that the actual procedure is in the hundreds but with the drugs and appointments its in the thousands.

So anyway, that is what I know! Let me know if you have any questions!! Don't get discouraged... there are several drugs out there so if Clomid isn't working, switch it! I personally liked Femara way better (although it gave me some wicked hot flashes) than Clomid.

Good luck!!


----------



## Buckles

Hello, 

I'm feeling pretty rubbish today so I thought I'd moan to you all... 

My husband works shifts, and I travel a lot with my role so some months we don't bd as much as we'd both like. Hubby has just sent me a text saying oh by the way are we still trying for kids? I know what he is getting at, but sometimes I just dont have the energy to get bd. AF is also due tomorrow and am convinced she will appear.
We are going away this weekend and if AF does appear she'll hopefully be gone by the weekend, so we can start december as a fresh start. 
Does anyone else ever feel like this? Or is it just me? Really want to be a fab wife but sometimes I feel I let him down x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I think we all feel that way buckles :hugs:


----------



## Buckles

Just feel as if I'm going to burst into tears. I think retail therapy is required xx


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! I decided to stop in on my break from cleaning to say hi. The people are coming to work on my couch today and fix the massagers...let's hope these don't short out. Today is CD16 for me and I got my 2nd peak so there is a lot of BDing going on with us right now. WHEN I can get time away from work. Just 14 days till we head home to see our family!!!!! I'm so excited to have a month back in TN! I chose to test on Dec 8th since that's my parents anniversary so here's to hoping. What's everyone else doing today? I kinda caught a glimpse of something about moonstone lastnight when I was lurking through before bed. What is that?


----------



## TryinFor1

Aww sorry to hear you are upset buckles. Gdane is right, We all know how that feels. SUCKY feeling. :hugs:

SLH, How are you doing today doll?

Lekker: Good luck this month! Cant wait till I get my positive OPK! Hopefully will be before hubby leaves for a business trip!

Everyone else. :hi:


AFM, The weirdest thing happened last night. Well, the other day I had a total emotional breakdown to DH because our relationship is NOT what it used to be when we first got together. That is expected but our relationship was really starting have issues because of the whole sex thing. He gets really really mad at me if I dont wanna have sex. 

Anyway, last night he said he had a revelation that day after I cried to him. He said that in all the years I have been trying things to increase my sex drive, he always thought I was the problem. But he never once thought maybe his high sex drive was the problem and is not trying to convince me to let him go one some kind of herbs that could supposdily lower his sex drive. I said no, lol. I dont want him to take anything that could interfere with anything. But he said he was truly sorry and felt absolutely awful that he blamed me, and made me feel like it was my fault, and about all the nasty things he has said to me because I didnt feel like having sex. I know he doesnt mean to get mad, and I just try to ignore him when he does cause he gets over it, but it was so unexpected that he came up and apologized to me like that. Then, he randomly gave me a leg massage. lol. It was a very nice moment. He said he is gonna go to the DR and try to get on some kind of anxiety (not like xanax, we have that, something daily) medication so try and get to where he doesnt feel so stressed about everything all the time. 

Our relationship was starting to struggle some, and we could both tell. but we are in love and I am more determined than ever to make sure our relationship lasts. And him admitting he has a problem with the high sex drive and apologizing really sincerely makes me think he really wants to make sure we last together. I mean, we were nowhere near breaking up or anything. But most marriages end in divorce, we all know that. Nobody wants to get divorced but that is life. It made me feel wonderful that he was seriously not going to give up on our relationship. :cloud9:

Sorry, lol. It was really sweet and I thought I would share.

SO, cd8. Bored still. starting my OPKs tomorrow though! WHOO! Something to look forward to!

How are all you girls?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/653365-moonstone-anyone.html

Theres the link for you lekker


----------



## SLH

I'm sorry you are feeling blue Buckles :hugs: Retail therapy always works for me. I'm pms'ing so I'm sad and down too at the moment. I'm not going to shop like I normally do, but we do plan on spending a lot of money on my next cycle to the fertility clinic if I need drugs. My first cycle with the fertility clinic was covered by our government, but from here on out it's out of our pockets. I think it's going to get me what I want the most so I don't mind. 

Tryinfor1, I'm so glad you are working things out with DH.

Lekker, YAY for your peaks. I'm confident that this is going to be your month! I had high hopes for you fromt he moment I met you. I hope you have fun in TN. 

Gdane, I'm so glad you got questions answered. That was a very detailed message and helpful. The last time they saw my follicle it was 20mm or 2.0cm (how they like to put it). Ever since I started cycle monitoring I have become fascinated with follicles lol. 

AFM, I think AF is coming early. I have all of my pre symptoms and my temperature went way down for some reason today. I'm in a bitchy irritable mood too which always happens the day before AF.


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Ladies:flower:

Where have all these posts come from:haha: sorry again for not posting much as i have been keeping myself busy to keep myself sane! im now 9dpo and experiencing tightness in my stomach which feels very weird, has anyone else experienced this? im also having very mild cramps and twinges, very different to last few months, im expecting af tomorrow:dohh:

I hope everyone is ok, i will catch up on some posts, i do think of you all even though im absent:hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Alright ladies, time for my long schpeel of the day!! 

Buckles: I'm sorry I don't know what to tell you, because i was in the same boat :shipw: a few days ago. We're all here for you. The only thing that helped was a new day. :hugs:

Lekker: Hope the couches work now! Yay for lots of bding and peaks! Fx'd for you! I put a link about moonstones on the thread if you want to check it out. I almost thought of getting a different one with rose quartz, because (don't listen SLH) I think my green aventurine did improve my mood and everything...and there HAS to be something with it, if there are I think 20 BFP's on that thread. But who knows. I'll try anything. Good luck for testing! Let us know how it goes! I'll be testing around the same time if no af! [-o&lt;

Tryin: so glad to hear you guys had a break through in your relationship. It's such a weight off your shoulders and who knows maybe it'll help you guys get your BFP! :dust: I'm so so sorry happy for you. It's an amazing feeling!! Good luck on POAS! I'm not an addict...I've actually come to hate it...lol maybe it's because I spill pee on myself too much! :haha:

SLH: Sucky about AF coming...but that means you get to try that much sooner, right? :flower: hopefully your body sorts everything out soon! I think you should still try B100 complex. It helped me sooo much. I used to have a 9-10 day lp now i'm up to 13 i think. It's really weird that your temp is going down instead of up...really weird.

As for myself: I'm having weird pulling pains in my uterus. I'm not saying it's from pregnancy because it's way too early, but it's kind of freaking me out. They really hurt...I did have the random urge to work out after work for the first time in ages. I didn't do it very long because the pain is there when I move so the dancey video probably wasn't the best thing to do...but something is better than nothing right? I need to lose some weight. I know I'm not fat, but I'm fatter than I used to be. I remember reading about you girls having get made fun of in high school for being too skinny...I did too. Everyone says I look better now than I did back then, but then I should feel better about myself right? I don't even want to wear a swimsuit. I was so embarrassed on our honeymoon. A person shouldn't feel that way if you look better. LoL. I believe I'm 2 or 3dpo and I am starting progesterone cream...and once I get to the store I'm going to start iron supplements again. When I was younger I found out I was anemic and I read that anemia makes it harder to conceive. I don't like it though because it constipates you! Gives you belly aches! Figured it can't hurt to try though.

Hope everyone else is well...mrs.b, pook, ferens, lull, apple blossom, EVERYONE! :hi: and :dust: and [-o&lt;


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hey lull!! Always nice to see you! I see apple blossom is on here too! Come out of hiding lady!! I miss you! :friends: When are you testing lull? good luck deary! Hope those are all good signs!


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Hey lull!! Always nice to see you! I see apple blossom is on here too! Come out of hiding lady!! I miss you! :friends: When are you testing lull? good luck deary! Hope those are all good signs!

:hugs: To be honest with you i did a ic test yesterday and got a very faint line:wacko: my friend also saw it so i decided to try a frer and bfn:dohh: so im now scared to test! i have had some weird feelings today and for the last few hours some strong tigtenings and twinges in lower abdomen, i really hope these are some good signs, also i have had a couple of very bad dreams one being where it started with me and dh being on a day out and all of a sudden i started panicking as realised we had left our newborn baby at home:cry: and i was in a rush to try and get home but there seemed to be lots of obstacles in my way which was stopping me from getting home:cry: i was hysterical and remember screaming at dh as he was just sitting down on a wall saying he needed a rest! it was very frustrating and i woke up very upset:cry: all day i was thinking of that dream and think i dreamt that because of how desperately i want a baby and because i feel its out of reach:cry:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Oh man! Thats a horrible dream but how fricken exciting! :wohoo: you need to be our first of many bfps!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Have any pictures?


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Oh man! Thats a horrible dream but how fricken exciting! :wohoo: you need to be our first of many bfps!

 Im really trying not to get my hopes up too much but feeling a little excited.


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Have any pictures?

 hun it was very faint and would not have showed up on camera, im just not getting my hopes up as did a frer straight after and bfn, i had some very mild af cramps yesterday but today totally different feeling, my tummy is very bloated like im already pregnant:haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

lullabybarb said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Have any pictures?
> 
> hun it was very faint and would not have showed up on camera, im just not getting my hopes up as did a frer straight after and bfn, i had some very mild af cramps yesterday but today totally different feeling, my tummy is very bloated like im already pregnant:haha:Click to expand...

Let's hope you are!! :happydance:


----------



## TryinFor1

Gah I hate ICs. I took one at 12dpo at night and I swear there was a faint line. But I got af the next day. I have heard of that happening to a few other girls with ICs too. All faint lines . One girl thought that maybe they are making them so sensitive, and because the LH hormone is almost identical, that the test is possibly picking up LH and causing a false positive. I do hope yours was real though. ICs _are_ more sensitive than FRERs I think, right? Do you have any more ICs?

A bfp would be a lovely way to end November and make December a lucky thread for the rest of us. :) Well, except me if I dont ovulate before cd14.


----------



## lullabybarb

TryinFor1 said:


> Gah I hate ICs. I took one at 12dpo at night and I swear there was a faint line. But I got af the next day. I have heard of that happening to a few other girls with ICs too. All faint lines . One girl thought that maybe they are making them so sensitive, and because the LH hormone is almost identical, that the test is possibly picking up LH and causing a false positive. I do hope yours was real though. ICs _are_ more sensitive than FRERs I think, right? Do you have any more ICs?
> 
> A bfp would be a lovely way to end November and make December a lucky thread for the rest of us. :) Well, except me if I dont ovulate before cd14.

 Yes i think your right Tryin, the ic was 10miu which yes is very sensitive, the frer say 5-6 days before your period is due but my lp is only 10 days so not sure that would count, im going to wait to see if af shows tomorrow:wacko: my reading says i would have a november bfp and find out by the end of that month:dohh: fingers crossed.


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Have any pictures?
> 
> hun it was very faint and would not have showed up on camera, im just not getting my hopes up as did a frer straight after and bfn, i had some very mild af cramps yesterday but today totally different feeling, my tummy is very bloated like im already pregnant:haha:Click to expand...


First of all I'm freaking out believing that someone here FINALLY may have a BFP. I can't explain to you how excited I am at the moment reading all of this. There are some IC's that are more sensitive than FRER's. Maybe the IC is picking up the hormone before any FRER will. I don't want to get your hopes up, but I'm thinking that it was a real bfp. Did you use FMU? I'm going to google tests now lol.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Goodluck Lul, lets hope your prediction is right.

Sorry I havnt been commenting on here this thread has so much activity and i just cant keep up with you all as my head is full of air at the mo :haha:

I have been trying to keep up with reading though :hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

Good luck Lull! I hope you are the first o get your bfp! Then come back and sprinkle some of that dust on us!

When is everyone testing in December? I am December 22!


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Have any pictures?
> 
> hun it was very faint and would not have showed up on camera, im just not getting my hopes up as did a frer straight after and bfn, i had some very mild af cramps yesterday but today totally different feeling, my tummy is very bloated like im already pregnant:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all I'm freaking out believing that someone here FINALLY may have a BFP. I can't explain to you how excited I am at the moment reading all of this. There are some IC's that are more sensitive than FRER's. Maybe the IC is picking up the hormone before any FRER will. I don't want to get your hopes up, but I'm thinking that it was a real bfp. Did you use FMU? I'm going to google tests now lol.Click to expand...

 Bless you my dear SLH:hugs: Please dont get too excited yet as i dont want to let anyone down:nope: i did use fmu hun and unfortunately it was my last ic, i have one more frer and 2 digi's on standby:haha: its just that i have suffered so many painful cramps the last few months ttc and hardly anything this month, when shall i test again do you think? im really hoping and praying that the evil witch stays away tomorrow, im normally suffering af type cramps by now but instead im having a tight feeling in my stomache and had some weird twinges that i have not had this close to af:coffee:


----------



## SLH

I'm trying not to get too excited, but I can't help it. I thought something was up too when you said earlier that you weren't having cramps and you seem to always have them. All those symptoms you are experiencing seem like actual real symptoms. I would test tomorrow if I were you, but that's only because I'm impatient. I'm not sure if 24 hours is enough time to go from no line to a line, but I have no idea because I have never ever had a second line, even on an IC. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and am looking forward to seeing 2 lines.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> I'm trying not to get too excited, but I can't help it. I thought something was up too when you said earlier that you weren't having cramps and you seem to always have them. All those symptoms you are experiencing seem like actual real symptoms. I would test tomorrow if I were you, but that's only because I'm impatient. I'm not sure if 24 hours is enough time to go from no line to a line, but I have no idea because I have never ever had a second line, even on an IC. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and am looking forward to seeing 2 lines.

 Im impatient too:haha: very very impatient Lol, it was sunday morning i did the test so in the morning it will have been 2 days:winkwink: dh is in the mood for bd'ing but no frikking chance:haha: not until i know as i dont want any tampering going on up there until i know Haaa:haha: i will see if my temp goes up in the morning and if it does i will test with fmu:winkwink: Thankyou for being excited for me:hugs:


----------



## SLH

> Im impatient too:haha: very very impatient Lol, it was sunday morning i did the test so in the morning it will have been 2 days:winkwink: dh is in the mood for bd'ing but no frikking chance:haha: not until i know as i dont want any tampering going on up there until i know Haaa:haha: i will see if my temp goes up in the morning and if it does i will test with fmu:winkwink: Thankyou for being excited for me:hugs:

If you tested 2 days ago, I would test tomorrow morning. You should get a positive by 10dpo, though some people get them much later. 

I wouldn't rely on your temps because they are so erratic. Even if it drops low, I dont' think that would mean anything.


----------



## Buckles

Wow, I'm super excited too! Hurry up and test and have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies! :hi:
I'm off work sick so have some time to read BnB :thumbup:.

OMG lul I am excited for you too! I hope those are all good signs and I pray you get your much wanted BFP :hugs:. That would just be amazing.

SLH thanks for stalking my journal! So happy to see you on there :hugs:. Is it your appointment today? GL for that if it is, hope everything goes well for you.

Gdane, pook, buckles, mrs b, lekker, tryin, apple blossom :hugs::hugs::hugs:. 
I'd love to write a long post but my head is about to explode. I'll be catching up with y'all later ladies.
Love you all! xxx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hope you get better soon Keekee :hugs:, Hope evrybody is good today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Ladies:flower:

Did a frer and BFN:cry: im hoping it is still too early as no af cramps at all.

Hope everyone is not too dissapointed.

Sorry to hear your poorly Keekee and i hope you get better soon:hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Test lull! hope you feel better keekee thanks apple blossom! How ma ny days for you? I'm so excited gf for you!

I faked a couple temps just to get cross hair....those are the ones I stupily missed and so I'm 3dpo


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Awe so sorry lull. It could be! Hows ur temp


----------



## wookie130

Lull, it's impossible NOT to be a little excited!!! However, I won't instill false hope, as I know that AF is also due today...

As fas as IC hpts go, 10 miu is way more sensitive than FRER's at 25 miu...but, hcg doubles every other day, so you should be fine to test this morning with FMU. IC's are fine in my book! As far as the theory that they're too sensitive, and could actually be detecting LH instead of hcg, it's impossible, as hpt's ONLY detect hcg. OPK's are more ambiguous, as they can mistake LH for hcg, and the other way around, but this doesn't happen until long after a regular hpt would give you an undeniable positive. 

I'm really hoping this is it for you!!! A line is a line, honey, but definitely retest and let us know what happens!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I see you tested already...I'm sorry!!!!

I'm off to check your chart, sweetie. I hope AF stays away.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Sorry Lull :hugs:. Thanks Gdane its 7 days but im not including today :haha: Im so excited ive got butterflys already :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: its been such along time to wait and we are so close now I can almost burst :haha:. I keep crying tears of joy its oh so emotional all this, Im no longer worried about the fact that its IVF in fact i dont care how I get it now, I just want my BFP.


----------



## wookie130

Apple, 7 days until your IVF? That's amazing, and I pray it will yield your bfp!!! Do you have a child already? I just saw in your avatar that you're ttc #2...

Best of luck with the procedure, honey. I've got everything crossed for you that it's successful on the first go!


----------



## Apple Blossom

Thank you so much Wookie thats means alot it is so nice to have people behind you and giving support. Yes i have a boy who is 9 yrs old from a previous relationship. Me and my OH have been trying on and off for well over 6 yrs but seriously for the last 2 yrs and we have had no luck so Ivf seems our only option now, and it all starts for us in 7 days time.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## SLH

So sorry about the bfn Lull :hugs: I hope it's too early. You never know.


----------



## SLH

Gdane, I have tried the B6 thing and it hasn't worked. Why are you using progesterone cream? I bought some months ago and have no need for it. If you are willing to send me your mailing address I will send it to you if you want. I will of course pay for shipping. It's sitting in my drawer and I don't want to throw it out. It cost me $20 for a little wee bottle. I got it from early-pregnancy-tests.com. I agree with FF, it looks like you ovulated on cd17. I had to remove 1dpo this month so it was accurate. That's great that you're starting to exercise. I think I might do the same thing. Take it slowly though because you don't want to hurt yourself. I hope the uterus pulling pains mean something. My mom has anemia and she has to take Iron or she gets really sick. 

Apple Blossom, I'm very excited that you are having IVF. I'm just sorry it had to get to this point. I hope you update us. I can't wait to hear you announce your BFP. 

Wookie, YOU'RE ALIVE! I missed you and wondered where you were. I hope everything is good. 

Lull, I still have hope for you because you're not cramping. I hope the FRER turns positive!!!

:hi: to everyone else. I'm sorry if I missed anyone. I don't think I have though.

I just came back from my doctors appointment. He explained why my follicle didn't grow that day when he seemed concerned. He said it was because it was too big for that cycle day and it started to grow when it was supposed to and continued to grow normally. He said I either ovulated on CD15 or 16. My follicle was 20 on day 14 and when I went back on cycle day 17 it was gone, so it could have been either one of those days. 

My diagnosis is LPD caused by low progesterone. He said my luteal phase should be between 12-14 days and anything less isn't enough. My 7dpo progesterone test was 2.2! The normal is 10+ 

He prescribed me two medications. The first one is like Clomid. I'm not sure what the difference is, but it is called Serophene. I'm taking 50mg of it for 5 days. I think he said starting from cycle day 3, but I'm not sure. I'll know when I get the prescription filled. The second one is a Progesterone Suppository that I have to take twice a day for 12 days after ovulation. 

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I can't wait for AF to come so I can start treatment! I know I was excited to start AF after I bought my CBFM and that was 6 months ago and I'm still not pregnant, but I really feel confident that this is going to work. I have a problem that can actually be fixed, so I'm very confident! I know I probably shouldn't be, but who cares I'm going to be lol. 

We also used our at home sperm test microscope last night, and OMG!!!! We saw lots and LOTS of swimmers. It was so cool and neat. They were all moving rapidly fast in straight lines. It was funny because there was an air bubble and I could see them swimming towards it and it reminded me of sperm entering the egg lol. It looked like it. The last time we used this thing we could barely see any! We saw a couple, but for the most part they were dead. What a relief. We figured out what we think was my DH's problem. He used to take boiling hot baths every day for 30 minutes or more. Once his numbers came back low he got very depressed and started taking showers and taking zinc every day. Our second SA came back completely normal, and I'm sure his next one will be even better.

I'm sorry I rambled.


----------



## Apple Blossom

SLH:Your confidence sounds great and its really good that you are excited and positive, stay that way and dont ever lose hope, because we all have HOPE :happydance:. That must have been neat to see Dh sperm swimming around and very reassuring I am sending you lots and lots of :dust::dust: and wish you all the best with your new treatments.
and thank you, i will defo keep you updated as to how things are going.


----------



## SLH

Okay, so I figured out what the difference between Clomid and Serophene is. They are the exact same drug, but just come from different companies. I at first thought it was generic, but it's the same price as Clomid is according to my drug sheet that my fertility clinic gave me.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Lul :hugs::hugs::hugs: praying AF stays away honey.

Apple blossom massive GL for your IVF! That's so exciting :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope everything goes brilliantly for you and you get your much wanted lo. Please do keep us posted.

SLH that all sounds really positive and I'm sure those meds will get you your BFP :hugs::hugs::hugs:. So excited for you and will be popping in to see how you're doing as much as I can. I love your optimism missy!

Everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:. 
I'm still drowning in a sea of snot.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Gdane....I think you might be right. There might be something up with this gemstone stuff. MY mom is HUGE into collecting gems and making jewelry....so I might have her make me a bracelet...(who am I kidding I'm going to make it with her gemstones) but as for right now I think I found a shop close to me that MIGHT have some moonstone so I'm thinking about adventuring over to there to take a peek. I'm not really sure about it though as it's websites boasts that it's a pagan and wiccian store. Is that bad ju ju if I'm buying something from a place that practices a VERY different religion and uses the gem for such!? lol I have nothing against that it's just don't want to jinx the stone ya know? hahahaha


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Gdane, I have tried the B6 thing and it hasn't worked. Why are you using progesterone cream? I bought some months ago and have no need for it. If you are willing to send me your mailing address I will send it to you if you want. I will of course pay for shipping. It's sitting in my drawer and I don't want to throw it out. It cost me $20 for a little wee bottle. I got it from early-pregnancy-tests.com. I agree with FF, it looks like you ovulated on cd17. I had to remove 1dpo this month so it was accurate. That's great that you're starting to exercise. I think I might do the same thing. Take it slowly though because you don't want to hurt yourself. I hope the uterus pulling pains mean something. My mom has anemia and she has to take Iron or she gets really sick.
> 
> Apple Blossom, I'm very excited that you are having IVF. I'm just sorry it had to get to this point. I hope you update us. I can't wait to hear you announce your BFP.
> 
> Wookie, YOU'RE ALIVE! I missed you and wondered where you were. I hope everything is good.
> 
> Lull, I still have hope for you because you're not cramping. I hope the FRER turns positive!!!
> 
> :hi: to everyone else. I'm sorry if I missed anyone. I don't think I have though.
> 
> I just came back from my doctors appointment. He explained why my follicle didn't grow that day when he seemed concerned. He said it was because it was too big for that cycle day and it started to grow when it was supposed to and continued to grow normally. He said I either ovulated on CD15 or 16. My follicle was 20 on day 14 and when I went back on cycle day 17 it was gone, so it could have been either one of those days.
> 
> My diagnosis is LPD caused by low progesterone. He said my luteal phase should be between 12-14 days and anything less isn't enough. My 7dpo progesterone test was 2.2! The normal is 10+
> 
> He prescribed me two medications. The first one is like Clomid. I'm not sure what the difference is, but it is called Serophene. I'm taking 50mg of it for 5 days. I think he said starting from cycle day 3, but I'm not sure. I'll know when I get the prescription filled. The second one is a Progesterone Suppository that I have to take twice a day for 12 days after ovulation.
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this, but I can't wait for AF to come so I can start treatment! I know I was excited to start AF after I bought my CBFM and that was 6 months ago and I'm still not pregnant, but I really feel confident that this is going to work. I have a problem that can actually be fixed, so I'm very confident! I know I probably shouldn't be, but who cares I'm going to be lol.
> 
> We also used our at home sperm test microscope last night, and OMG!!!! We saw lots and LOTS of swimmers. It was so cool and neat. They were all moving rapidly fast in straight lines. It was funny because there was an air bubble and I could see them swimming towards it and it reminded me of sperm entering the egg lol. It looked like it. The last time we used this thing we could barely see any! We saw a couple, but for the most part they were dead. What a relief. We figured out what we think was my DH's problem. He used to take boiling hot baths every day for 30 minutes or more. Once his numbers came back low he got very depressed and started taking showers and taking zinc every day. Our second SA came back completely normal, and I'm sure his next one will be even better.
> 
> I'm sorry I rambled.

 Thanks hun:hugs: af still not showed yet, im having some mild af type cramps but also some twinges and lower back pain and a heavy feeling in my abdomen, i really dont think im pg because upon reading your message regarding LPD i think im the same so i cant be can i?

Im soo pleased they have found a reason which can be sorted and im very excited for you:happydance: you will have your bfp in no time:cloud9: im still worried with my dh lsc and we had a good talk a few days ago and he is adament that if we cant get pg because of his problem then he will not even consider a donor:cry: and i just dont think i will cope as i want a baby more than anything.

Apple Blossom: im soo excited for you and wishing you the very best of luck:hugs:

Keekee: hope your feeling a little better hun:hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I think if you have a progesterone deficiency you should keep it and use it. Is your doctor going to give you suppositories? Never mind I re read your post. I have a funny story about that later. I'm so exited everyone is getting help. I'm thinking very seriously about iui. But our shingles are crumbling so idk. Stupid money


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'll respond to everyone after work


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So I almost just punched a pregnant lady. My bosses niece is pregnant and every time she comes in she complains and someone asked how she was and she l goes "sttilllll pregnant" like she was so annoyed. Totally pissed me off


----------



## TryinFor1

What a hooker bitch!


----------



## Apple Blossom

That ticks me off Gdane, i would gladly upchuck every day for the whole 9 mths if i had a baby at the end of it. Pregnancy is a blessing and so many women treat it like some kind of dam illness :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs.B.

That annoys me too, wish people would just be appreciative of what they've got

I went for my base hormone level and rubella bloods today, she took 5 vials! lol, probably nothing to what you ladies have had done but I think thats a lot :haha:

Now just to wait for 19 Dec for the second lot for comparison. Scans next Monday in between tho to keep me occupied :)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

OK since I'm crazy and am willing to give anything a shot, while I was out grabbing crickets for the frogs I stopped my Michaels craft store and picked up a crap ton of beads. I covered all 4 bases and I'm sure these bracelets are going to be kinda heavy. I got Rose Quarts, moonstone, red coral, and carnelian. The last one was the hardest to find but here's to hoping. :) It was SOOOOO much cheaper than buying one online. And I can make it look the way I want it to! I'm so excited! If it works I might just go into the business making some.


----------



## TryinFor1

I had a moonstone bracelet! But it broke the other day. :cry: I need to fix it.

How is everyone today? I am bored. We go out TV that we ordered for black friday though! We are putting it in our room. Gonna have to rearrange the entire room though because the TV is a 42 inch and looks monsterous in our room. We got it for 300$!!! We have waited all freaking year to buy a new tv for our bedroom so I am pretty excited! Also got another christmas present in the mail today for my grammy! As soon as I am done posting this I am gonna wrap it. I love wrapping presents! my mom and grammy always have me come wrap their presents for everyone because I do it quickly and perfectly. Not to brag or anything. Lol.

I POAS today too!! Was negative, of course! but DH leaves for work in only five days! I need to get that bfp OPK before he leaves! We are having friends over Friday for a few drinks and sometime during that time, DH and I are gonna sneak off and dtd. Lots of women get drunk, have sex, and wind up pregnant. Hopefully I will be one of them!

How is everyone else? Gdane? MrsB? SLH? Lekker? Wookie? Apple? Anyone else I missed?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I like your thinking Tryin :winkwink:


----------



## SLH

> Thanks hun:hugs: af still not showed yet, im having some mild af type cramps but also some twinges and lower back pain and a heavy feeling in my abdomen, i really dont think im pg because upon reading your message regarding LPD i think im the same so i cant be can i?
> 
> Im soo pleased they have found a reason which can be sorted and im very excited for you:happydance: you will have your bfp in no time:cloud9: im still worried with my dh lsc and we had a good talk a few days ago and he is adament that if we cant get pg because of his problem then he will not even consider a donor:cry: and i just dont think i will cope as i want a baby more than anything.
> 
> Apple Blossom: im soo excited for you and wishing you the very best of luck:hugs:
> 
> Keekee: hope your feeling a little better hun:hugs:

Lullabybarb, Just because my LPD is short because of low progesterone doesn't mean that's what your problem is. Have you tried vitamins? Maybe they would help like they helped Kekee.

What was your husbands sperm count again? I forget. Are there any factors that could be causing it? There are things he can do to improve it. I don't know how low they are and if you and your husband could do IVF, but if his numbers were very bad you could get pregnant with ICSI. They inject one live single sperm into your egg. I hope and pray it won't come to that though. I think that zinc has helped my husband. I'm going to get him a multi vitamin as well. If it comes down to it and you need a donor, maybe your husband will have a change of heart. 

KeeKee, I'm sorry you're sick :( I hope you feel better soon.

:hi: Tryinfor1. I'm bored too. I'm watching Maury right now on our 55" TV. We have a 46 in our bedroom. We are huge couch potatoes and love TV lol. I wouldn't mind getting a bigger one and maybe even an in home movie theatre when we move. 

I hope you get a positive OPK before your husband leaves. Make sure you jump him before he leaves if you haven't gotten a positive OPK. I see lots of charts on FF where women get pregnant after having sex only once. Sperm can live for up to 5 days. How long is he going for?


----------



## TryinFor1

Haha wow a 55 inch? That wouldnt even fit in our house! We have a small house, comfortable for us and a spare bedroom for the baby. We have a 46 inch in our living room that I originally bought for DH when he lived at his moms house. We could probably use a bigger one in there but we wanted to get one for our room really badly first. My brother is trying to convince my mom to buy him an 80 inch, which is supposed to be the biggest one I guess? Lol. Whatever. Like my mom has that kind of dough. He is such an idiot. 

Got my present all wrapped up for my grandma! They look pretty good if I do say so myself. I should probably clean the house but I am AWFUL at house work. Drives DH mad. Lol.


----------



## SLH

I'm pretty bad when it comes to house work too which is why I felt that a peg bundy avatar here would be appropriate lol. I will, however, be a WAY better mom than her lol. Luckily for me, DH doesn't seem to mind. We are both messy people. I keep thinking about hiring a cheap maid. I put an ad on Craigslist once and got an overwhelming response. I guess lots of people out there are looking for work. After I thought about it more, I got kind of scared so didn't respond to anyone. 

We live in a condo, so it's not that big but our TV is very thin and fits perfectly. I dread that everything is going to turn into 3D because I can't see in 3D. I'm totally blind in one eye. I go to 3D movies with DH and I don't get what all the fuss is about.

I can't wait to wrap Christmas presents. I'm not that good at it, but I love doing it. I can't wait for the day to wrap lots and lots of presents for my kids.


----------



## TryinFor1

I had no idea you were blind in one eye! How interesting. I am blind too, not literally. But I cant see for shit. I hope everything doesnt turn into 3d also. I dont mind watching it every once in a while, but 3d gives me an awful migraine so I try to see the movie in the normal version. 

Oh, to answer you earlier question, he will be gone totally December 5-7. He is leaving the fourth and coming back the 8th so it is really just those three days. But those could be the crucial days. Hopefully the egg pops before he leaves though. We are gonna dtd tonight, and then the first through the fourth. And hopefully that will be enough. I have seen lots of people get pregnant off having sex once too. I just get worried that his little sperm wont make it. He hasnt been smoking for the last couple months besides a couple slip ups so hopefully that helped the little guys!

I am not sure who Peg Bundy is.. what does she do?

I am taking FertilCM and you are supposed to drink four bottles of water atleast with it. I can barely handle two! I hope my cm is good when ovulation comes around!


----------



## SLH

I'm totally blind in one eye and practically blind in the other. I need glasses for both far away and close up. It's a pain in the butt. Laser surgery won't work for me. 

There is a show called "Married With Children" Peg Bundy was the mother of the family. It was a very twisted comedy. Lots of people would probably be offended by the show, but it's my favourite. The husband has a crappy job and they are piss poor, but the wife spends all of his money and is an awful house wife. I was like 13 when it was popular and you are 9 years younger than me, so you probably would have been too young to remember it. 

That is good that your husband quit smoking. Mine quit smoking too. He's doing very well, but has had the odd breakdown. Could you slip your DH fertile aid for men? lol. I know he's more of NTNP kind of a guy. Are you using Preseed? 

I think your bd'ing will be within the right time frame. I hope you get a positive OPK soon! I hope you get pregnant before 2012. That's my hope for everyone. I just get the feeling that we are going to be very lucky and get bfp's left right and centre.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH and Apple Blossom: I'm very excited for all your new endeavors. You'll have a baby in your arms before you know it. Be sure to keep us updated!

SLH: Did you try b100 complex? the b6 itself doesn't work. You need the other b vitamins to help it out. I tried b6 and it didn't work and there's lots of other girls that said that you need the b100 complex. Your peg bundy made me laugh.

Keekee: You've had a rough couple of months!! I hope you feel better soon!

Lekker: Now you got me all in the mood again! I didn't think michaels sold them! I'm going make a trip tonight. I know SLH thinks it's craziness but my moonstone hurt me and I'm not sure it was a right "fit" for me. Sometimes they say that the stones need to be for you. Mine gave me nightmares. Horrible nightmares. my green aventurine helped though. Lets see some pictures when you get yours done! i'm very excited! 

Lull: Don't lose hope! I've seen girls not get their bfp until 14dpo!! The short LP is a problem, but sometimes you implant before "normal" time and you can still get pregnant..it's just harder. Have you talked about IUI for your hubbys lsc? I wouldn't consider a donor either so I know how he feels. I know everything will work out for you :hugs: Have you tried fertilaid? I noticed a huge difference with my hubbys..um...load after he started taking it.

MrsB: very excited for your tests too, be sure to let us know how they all go!

Tryin: On the moonstone thread (go check it out) every girl that had her moonstone bracelet break, they got their BFP...it's kind of creepy. I hope this is the case for you! :dust: I'm very jealous of your deal you got. I really wanted to get a tv for DH for christmas. Can't afford it though :(



She did tork me off. I didn't say anything though. I agree with you ladies though about it. As for the progesterone thing...my 2 sil's and my mil were sitting at the table at thanksgiving and sil (m) had problems conceiving and got pregnant with twins with IUI she had to use progesterone suppositories...sil (n) has problems with MC's...my mil started talking about trying for grand babies and said she knew we were all trying. N says, it's not getting pregnant, it's staying pregnant I have a problem with. M says, "have you tried progesterone suppositories?" N goes, "no I try to keep everything out of my butthole if i can help it" M goes, "they go up your vagina, not your butt" and my Mil beat me to it, says "well i guess that's your problem with getting pregnant!! You're using the wrong hole all this time!" HAHAHAA


----------



## LekkerSlaap

What do you mean your moonstone hurt you? I totally miss out on 90% that's said since I've been working so much. Yes Michaels has all of them but you really really really have to look.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

they were jagged they poked me


----------



## LekkerSlaap

oh ouch! I looked at a ton online and they are all either too expensive or ugly. I know mine isn't going to be pretty because all 4 stones totally clash. I made one I was happy with and the pattern was even....way way too big but I'll work on it more if I'm slow at work. :)


----------



## SLH

Okay, so no comment on the moonstone thing LOL. Everyone on this forum hates me because of my skepticism. I have decided to never say anything negative again lol.

Gdane, I tried the vitamin b complex 100 because I have read the same thing that you said. B6 on it's own doesn't work.

My fertility specialist today knows how much I hate probes and having things shoved up me so he asked me if I was going to take the suppositories up the butt LOL. I said no of course and asked him if you could even take them up the butt and he said yes. He said they will work vaginally and up your butt. I will be taking mine up the miffy.


----------



## SLH

OMG, do you guys think someone came along and saw that I was such a skeptic so they put a fertility curse on me and this is why I'm having such a hard time conceiving? Uh oh. I found this forum after I started trying, so I'm probably just being paranoid. I blame it all on the depo.


----------



## TryinFor1

I literally LOL at that. :haha:

SLH: 

I am attempting to watch an episode of married with children on hulu. I love Christina Applegate! Don't tell mom the babysitter's dead is one of my favorite movies! And I am pretty sure that Katy Segal (I think that is her name..) plays on 8 simple rules for dating my teenage daughter. 

Jesus, hulu has a ton of commercials! WHAT THE EFF?!?!


GDane:
I hope it is the case too! I thought about it as soon as it happened but it was so early in my cycle that it did.. would be weird. Lol. 

I am so bored. I cant wait for DH to get home! We are gonna go to Taco Bell, rearrange the bedroom, and go to the bedroom :winkwink: Lol! I have been so exhausted these past few days! Clomid really makes me freaking tired! I woke up an hour and twenty minutes after I was supposed to today! lol. I got to school on time but I was really tired!

Sorry, I am rambling like a crazy woman. I just dont have much to do..or actually, I have plenty to do. :haha: I just dont feel like it.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol slh everyone its entitled to their opinions were all adults here! You make me laugh thats the only reason I said anything...my out look is this....its doesn't hurt so why not try it? I'm willing yup try anything honestly


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, I'm a crazy rambling person too. I must get on peoples nerves. What are forums for, right?

I should have told you that Katy Segal is the one who played Peggy and is on my avatar. She looks way different. I loved that movie with Christina Applegate too. I watched it all of the time when I was a kid. 

It sounds like you are going to have a fun night with DH, that's very good. 

Sorry about the Clomid. I'm always tired, so I wonder if it's going to make me more tired when I take it. Do the side effects go away once you stop taking the pill? I can't wait to start a new cycle.


----------



## TryinFor1

Oh yeah I am really excited for you to be starting clomid! I bet once you get started on the progesterone and clomid you will get your bfp in no time!

I thought it was Katy Segal in the picture. I just didnt know for sure. She looks much younger and the bright red hair makes me look different. 

My side effects with clomid have varied. First cycle, I didnt really have any except depression from cd7-cd21. I went through a bad time then. Second cycle, I had some hot flushes but nothing major. This cycle it seems to be hitting me the hardest. I have had bad hot flushes where DH woke me from my sleep because I was sweating so badly, I could be crying one second and totally fine the next and EVERYTHING makes me cry!, headaches, and it is making me want to just sleep all the time, even now. I havent taken it since cd6 and I am on cd9.. I think. Side effects usually last until like 7dpo and then by that time, PMS has taken over and it is still hell. Lol

GDane: we dont have any freaking money either if it makes you feel any better. We wanted a tv for the bedroom a couple years ago and we finally said, we are just gonna buy the damn thing. Lol. We waited all year for black friday and didnt go buy anything else because we bought the tv. We still have to get some people their christmas presents. We set a 30$ limit on everyone so we didnt spend more than like $250 on everyone for christmas. 

When we get our income tax next year, we are gonna paint our house and pretty soon we are gonna redo the bathroom! My grammy gave us a tub out of the lakehouse because she decided to remodel and then we bought shower doors. We get to file as married also with DH income and because we are filing married and he isnt filing single, we should get lots more money back! I cant wait to paint the house honestly! Whoever flipped it, painted it all beige. BLAH. 

Sorry, rambling again. I must get on peoples nerves too SLH. Lol. You dont get on mine though, just so you know!


----------



## lullabybarb

Lekker i have been wearing a moonstone bracelet right from the start of ttc and i have had no luck yet:nope: but fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Thanks hun:hugs: af still not showed yet, im having some mild af type cramps but also some twinges and lower back pain and a heavy feeling in my abdomen, i really dont think im pg because upon reading your message regarding LPD i think im the same so i cant be can i?
> 
> Im soo pleased they have found a reason which can be sorted and im very excited for you:happydance: you will have your bfp in no time:cloud9: im still worried with my dh lsc and we had a good talk a few days ago and he is adament that if we cant get pg because of his problem then he will not even consider a donor:cry: and i just dont think i will cope as i want a baby more than anything.
> 
> Apple Blossom: im soo excited for you and wishing you the very best of luck:hugs:
> 
> Keekee: hope your feeling a little better hun:hugs:
> 
> Lullabybarb, Just because my LPD is short because of low progesterone doesn't mean that's what your problem is. Have you tried vitamins? Maybe they would help like they helped Kekee.
> 
> What was your husbands sperm count again? I forget. Are there any factors that could be causing it? There are things he can do to improve it. I don't know how low they are and if you and your husband could do IVF, but if his numbers were very bad you could get pregnant with ICSI. They inject one live single sperm into your egg. I hope and pray it won't come to that though. I think that zinc has helped my husband. I'm going to get him a multi vitamin as well. If it comes down to it and you need a donor, maybe your husband will have a change of heart.
> 
> KeeKee, I'm sorry you're sick :( I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> :hi: Tryinfor1. I'm bored too. I'm watching Maury right now on our 55" TV. We have a 46 in our bedroom. We are huge couch potatoes and love TV lol. I wouldn't mind getting a bigger one and maybe even an in home movie theatre when we move.
> 
> I hope you get a positive OPK before your husband leaves. Make sure you jump him before he leaves if you haven't gotten a positive OPK. I see lots of charts on FF where women get pregnant after having sex only once. Sperm can live for up to 5 days. How long is he going for?Click to expand...

 No im only taking folic acid, i have purchased some vit b50 complex but also heard ladies say that that it has made their lp even shorter, dh sperm count results said that he needs to have it done again, he is putting it down to having a transplant 2 yrs ago as he is now on anti rejection drugs and also a load more medication including insulin as he is diabetic, IVF is out of the question with my age, im not sure about icsi, i feel im not sure about anything anymore with my dr saying im not ovulating but then cbfm and smiley digis and ff confirming that i have:dohh: i am booked in to see a fertility specialist on thursday so maybe i will be able to find out soon, my dr reffered me only as my dh goes to a different surgery to see his dr but will fs test us both im wondering, as for zinc, does the dr have to prescribe it? dh willing to give anything a try as long as it does not cause any problems with the medication he is already on.


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun:hugs: af still not showed yet, im having some mild af type cramps but also some twinges and lower back pain and a heavy feeling in my abdomen, i really dont think im pg because upon reading your message regarding LPD i think im the same so i cant be can i?
> 
> Im soo pleased they have found a reason which can be sorted and im very excited for you:happydance: you will have your bfp in no time:cloud9: im still worried with my dh lsc and we had a good talk a few days ago and he is adament that if we cant get pg because of his problem then he will not even consider a donor:cry: and i just dont think i will cope as i want a baby more than anything.
> 
> Apple Blossom: im soo excited for you and wishing you the very best of luck:hugs:
> 
> Keekee: hope your feeling a little better hun:hugs:
> 
> Lullabybarb, Just because my LPD is short because of low progesterone doesn't mean that's what your problem is. Have you tried vitamins? Maybe they would help like they helped Kekee.
> 
> What was your husbands sperm count again? I forget. Are there any factors that could be causing it? There are things he can do to improve it. I don't know how low they are and if you and your husband could do IVF, but if his numbers were very bad you could get pregnant with ICSI. They inject one live single sperm into your egg. I hope and pray it won't come to that though. I think that zinc has helped my husband. I'm going to get him a multi vitamin as well. If it comes down to it and you need a donor, maybe your husband will have a change of heart.
> 
> KeeKee, I'm sorry you're sick :( I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> :hi: Tryinfor1. I'm bored too. I'm watching Maury right now on our 55" TV. We have a 46 in our bedroom. We are huge couch potatoes and love TV lol. I wouldn't mind getting a bigger one and maybe even an in home movie theatre when we move.
> 
> I hope you get a positive OPK before your husband leaves. Make sure you jump him before he leaves if you haven't gotten a positive OPK. I see lots of charts on FF where women get pregnant after having sex only once. Sperm can live for up to 5 days. How long is he going for?Click to expand...
> 
> No im only taking folic acid, i have purchased some vit b50 complex but also heard ladies say that that it has made their lp even shorter, dh sperm count results said that he needs to have it done again, he is putting it down to having a transplant 2 yrs ago as he is now on anti rejection drugs and also a load more medication including insulin as he is diabetic, IVF is out of the question with my age, im not sure about icsi, i feel im not sure about anything anymore with my dr saying im not ovulating but then cbfm and smiley digis and ff confirming that i have:dohh: i am booked in to see a fertility specialist on thursday so maybe i will be able to find out soon, my dr reffered me only as my dh goes to a different surgery to see his dr but will fs test us both im wondering, as for zinc, does the dr have to prescribe it? dh willing to give anything a try as long as it does not cause any problems with the medication he is already on.Click to expand...

Zinc is a vitamin and you can buy it anywhere that would sell vitamins.

How did your doctors confirm ovulation, was it by an ultrasound? The reason why I ask is because my progesterone levels were very low and from what I have read my progesterone numbers would NOT indicate ovulation, but my ultrasound did. If you have low progesterone they can give you something to help. My doctor seemed to be very optimistic about it. 

Good luck with your appointment. I can't wait to hear what they say.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> Sorry, rambling again. I must get on peoples nerves too SLH. Lol. You dont get on mine though, just so you know!

I love it when you ramble because it doesn't make me feel left out lol. I think I may have scared some people away like Pookabear. Oh, how I miss Pookabear. 

Thanks for your Clomid experience. I'm very excited to take it too. I have to take it from cycle days 3-7 50mg. I have noticed that seems to be the average starting dosage.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun:hugs: af still not showed yet, im having some mild af type cramps but also some twinges and lower back pain and a heavy feeling in my abdomen, i really dont think im pg because upon reading your message regarding LPD i think im the same so i cant be can i?
> 
> Im soo pleased they have found a reason which can be sorted and im very excited for you:happydance: you will have your bfp in no time:cloud9: im still worried with my dh lsc and we had a good talk a few days ago and he is adament that if we cant get pg because of his problem then he will not even consider a donor:cry: and i just dont think i will cope as i want a baby more than anything.
> 
> Apple Blossom: im soo excited for you and wishing you the very best of luck:hugs:
> 
> Keekee: hope your feeling a little better hun:hugs:
> 
> Lullabybarb, Just because my LPD is short because of low progesterone doesn't mean that's what your problem is. Have you tried vitamins? Maybe they would help like they helped Kekee.
> 
> What was your husbands sperm count again? I forget. Are there any factors that could be causing it? There are things he can do to improve it. I don't know how low they are and if you and your husband could do IVF, but if his numbers were very bad you could get pregnant with ICSI. They inject one live single sperm into your egg. I hope and pray it won't come to that though. I think that zinc has helped my husband. I'm going to get him a multi vitamin as well. If it comes down to it and you need a donor, maybe your husband will have a change of heart.
> 
> KeeKee, I'm sorry you're sick :( I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> :hi: Tryinfor1. I'm bored too. I'm watching Maury right now on our 55" TV. We have a 46 in our bedroom. We are huge couch potatoes and love TV lol. I wouldn't mind getting a bigger one and maybe even an in home movie theatre when we move.
> 
> I hope you get a positive OPK before your husband leaves. Make sure you jump him before he leaves if you haven't gotten a positive OPK. I see lots of charts on FF where women get pregnant after having sex only once. Sperm can live for up to 5 days. How long is he going for?Click to expand...
> 
> No im only taking folic acid, i have purchased some vit b50 complex but also heard ladies say that that it has made their lp even shorter, dh sperm count results said that he needs to have it done again, he is putting it down to having a transplant 2 yrs ago as he is now on anti rejection drugs and also a load more medication including insulin as he is diabetic, IVF is out of the question with my age, im not sure about icsi, i feel im not sure about anything anymore with my dr saying im not ovulating but then cbfm and smiley digis and ff confirming that i have:dohh: i am booked in to see a fertility specialist on thursday so maybe i will be able to find out soon, my dr reffered me only as my dh goes to a different surgery to see his dr but will fs test us both im wondering, as for zinc, does the dr have to prescribe it? dh willing to give anything a try as long as it does not cause any problems with the medication he is already on.Click to expand...
> 
> Zinc is a vitamin and you can buy it anywhere that would sell vitamins.
> 
> How did your doctors confirm ovulation, was it by an ultrasound? The reason why I ask is because my progesterone levels were very low and from what I have read my progesterone numbers would NOT indicate ovulation, but my ultrasound did. If you have low progesterone they can give you something to help. My doctor seemed to be very optimistic about it.
> 
> Good luck with your appointment. I can't wait to hear what they say.Click to expand...

21 day progesterone bloods hun, dr says it did not confirm i had ovulated, very frustrating not knowing:shrug: thanks for your support:hugs: im now 11dpo and still no signs of af, had some twinges again:dohh: can you tell im still in hope:coffee:


----------



## SLH

There is still hope! I didn't like that big temperature drop though, but your temps are all over the place so I don't know what to think. 

The fertility specialist will help you. 

I know I'm getting AF any minute now because my dog started to be weird like he always does before AF. It's so strange. I wonder if he can smell it? lol.


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, rambling again. I must get on peoples nerves too SLH. Lol. You dont get on mine though, just so you know!
> 
> I love it when you ramble because it doesn't make me feel left out lol. I think I may have scared some people away like Pookabear. Oh, how I miss Pookabear.
> 
> Thanks for your Clomid experience. I'm very excited to take it too. I have to take it from cycle days 3-7 50mg. I have noticed that seems to be the average starting dosage.Click to expand...

Yeah I took it 3-7 my first month and 50mg works amazing for me. I am nervous about not getting pregnant this cycle though. IDK how many more clomid cycles my doc is going to give me before he makes DH do a SA..which he wont do. lol. I have no idea if I will ovulate if I dont take clomid. Makes me super nervous!! 

I took it 2-6 this time.. hoping it moves up my ovulation. My first cycle, I took it 3-7 and ovulated cd15..which I think I said already. So I am praying that taking it 2-6 knocks it to cd14. :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH: I had hot flashes with clomid and I found my mood was better taking it in the morning rather than at night. If you have any questions, you can ask! 

Lull: I hope everything works out for you. That's gotta be super frustrating! 

So, I was thinking, I'm anemic and my prenatal has some iron in it so I didn't take any more. Well my hubby takes it so I'm taking it too now, I figure if the metformin gives me diarrhea and the iron plugs you up...they should cancel each other out...right? 

I went to michaels, ended up with some rose quartz, green aventurine, red coral, turqoise and I couldn't find any genuine moonstone, only the fake stuff so i'm going to cut my anklet i think, or just not even worry about the moon stone. Like, I said, I'll try anything. I ended up spending more than I wanted, but hopefully I can just make a few more bracelets and send them a few of you gals. They were 40% off though! 

My dh is gone for another half hour so I'm sitting here trying to pay bills, eating skittles and probably going to make my bracelet. Hmm...I'm kind of bored too. I tried getting Kaya to sit still to get a picture of her with a santa hat on, but she won't let me :nope:


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, maybe your body will be used to ovulating, so once you can't take Clomid anymore you will ovulate on your own. Hopefully, you won't need anymore and you get your bfp. I have read that doctors usually don't prescribe it for more than 6 months, but I have no idea how true that is. My doctor gave me 3 repeats and I have no idea what happens after that.

I wonder if there's a way you can sneak in a sample of your husbands SA. Wow, I sound like a very sneaky person, but I'm really not. I think that your husband will change his mind. He's aware that you want a baby, so I bet he will come around soon. I wanted a baby before my DH did, and I was shocked when I heard the words come out of his mouth that he too wanted a baby. Gee, a few months ago he didn't want to take vitamins or do anything like get a SA done, but now he takes his vitamins every day and he has even gave up baths, something that he loves to improve his numbers. He says things that I thought he never would say. He's all into this fertility stuff and wants a baby just as much as I do. I think that your husband is going to feel the same way as you do soon. 

Gdane, did you go to Michaels just to get moonstones? LOL. 

Maybe lacking iron is the reason why you haven't gotten pregnant and it will help you. I think this is going to be your month though. I know, I say it every month lol.

My dog never lets me put things on him. I'm going to put his antlers on him soon and take a picture. I'm not sure if I should take him to see Santa this year or not.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

.random thought: my nips are not hurting like usual after ovulation....maybe I didn't really ovulate? :shrug:


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> .random thought: my nips are not hurting like usual after ovulation....maybe I didn't really ovulate? :shrug:

Then you should BD just incase. My nipples are killing me. Maybe you're pregnant so they're not hurting you.


----------



## SLH

I have decided that I'm going to do a preseed experiment. I'm going to put it with DH's sperm and look under the microscope to see if they are still alive and well. I have read conflicting information on the internet. I'm not sure if I should use it next month or not.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

3dpo would be too early dont you think? I dint know what to think. Why would my temps go up after my first peak like usual


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ohhhh can't wait to see the result! I've wondered the same!

I just realized, dh and I have been married a year and a half today!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Looking at my chart I'm totally confused. Usually I'm up to like 98 my temp didn't go up that far s and my nips don't hurt but I broke out, my cp was hso the day of supposed ovulation and it was lfc right after ovulation and I'm getting creamy cm. I dont like that my temp didn't go up like usual


----------



## SLH

3dpo wouldn't be too early. Your temps don't seem to be as high as they usually are after O, so I wonder if maybe you didn't O. I have no idea. It does look like you have a biphasic pattern on your chart though.

I'm going to do the experiment tomorrow because the :spermies: need a break and I'm tired. I will let you know what happens though. I know someone else did an experiment with spit and she said it killed most of them.


----------



## SLH

We were typing at the same time. Maybe you did O and your temps are just lower because you're colder or something? lol. I think you should BD just to be safe, but all of your other signs point to ovulation.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi ladies,

Gdane: dont know what to think of your chart, oh but i so hope this is it for you. I never found any real moonstone either and i have been looking for ages, as I make bracelet etc and I was going to make one weird Huh!

SLH: the preseed experiment sounds good, we used that stuff religiously.

Tryin: cant help with the clomid hun thats one thing Ive never had to take out of the allsorts that I have taken :haha:.

AFM, Ive got a horrible urine infection right before the most important appt ever and I go get one, Im flushing my system out with lots and lots of water, Im sure I will get rid of it by the time wed rolls around or I will have to wait another 3 mths and that really is not an option.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Apple blossom, lots of cranberry juice and or supplements. I take then everyday. It really helps even when I feel one coming on I just take like 2 or three and lots of water and it clears it up. 

I got my temp spike t today! Either from progesterone cream or my fertility bracelets that I just made and wore to bed...slh.... ;)


----------



## kitty2385

i found this thread from the old one and hope i can join you, its my first month using CBFM and today is only cd3 so ive not used it properly yet! but im excited!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:hi: Kitty! Good luck and :dust: to you!

I got another email from that girl...I asked if she would skip all that other stuff and go straight to IUI and she said yes. I also asked if she stayed with the specialist or if she went back to her regular doctor...turns out her and I have the same exact doctor! How creepy is that!!? This is her email: 

You really can't preschedule your appointment, because it all depends on how big your follicles are. They will keep a close eye on them and I think when I went in, they saw my follicles were ready, gave me the shot in the butt and then they scheduled the IUI the next day. You basically have to just call Hansen and they will schedule you for bloodwork and go over your meds and they will want to see you on about the 3rd day of your period to start the whole process. They will have you come in, they will take a look to be sure you don't have cysts, they will prescribe you the Clomid or Femara or whatever. You will take those for the 5 days or so and they will have you go back in a few days after you finish those to see how big your follicles are and if they aren't growing like they are supposed to, they might have you take some shots in the stomach (Menopur- about $75 a shot with no insurance coverage) for 2-3 days and you go back in and they measure you again and give you more shots if necessary or they will give you the trigger shot to trigger ovulation (I think around $60- we always did the trigger shot but they do give you the option to just wait it out to ovulate on your own and they say to have sex every other day for around 10 days but I always thought the shot was easier and pinpoints your ovulation better) and they will schedule you the next day or so for the IUI. If I could go back and do it all over again, I would have definately done the IUI right away. One thing about the trigger shot is that it is made out of the pregnancy hormone, so you have to be careful when testing because you WILL test positive for around 10-14 days after the shot is given. For me it was usually around 10 days and I would pee on the stick and the line would fade and fade and fade and then when it started to get darker in the next few days I knew it was a real positive. We went through so many disappointing cycles and spent so much money on shots and drugs and had all that heartache and I really believe if we had just done the IUI, it would have happened sooner for us. Another girl at work is going through all of this stuff too, and she had her first IUI earlier this month and it was unsuccessful so she is going to be doing it again. We were lucky that it worked the first time for us but I know we would have just kept doing the IUI since it increases your chances by so much.

With Hansen, he will watch over you until around 10-12 weeks. He will do early ultrasounds with you and get you started on any meds you need to take (like I had to start a folic acid supplement and stay on the Metformin for the first 12 weeks) I want to say I had about 3 ultrasounds with him before I was 12 weeks... which is a lot but I was super paranoid with the twins since I had lost twins before but he is really understanding when it comes to that. After 12 weeks, you start to go see your OB that you choose. I switched over to (Hospital A), since I live about 4 blocks from there and I see Dr. McKay. She is a twin herself and the reason we picked her is because we had gone to one of those "Maybe a Baby" classes at (hospital A) where they talk about having a baby and give you the tour of the hospital and birthing rooms and things and Dr. McKay was one of the speakers and both of us liked her.

So yeah! Let me know if there is anything else!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

If anyone wants to see pictures of Kaya and Nala when they were wee little babies...click "Stalk my Journal!" In my signature!! :) I put up a few pics at the end of the thread.


----------



## wookie130

Well, I may be out this month yet again. I'm either 11 dpo or 13 dpo (depending on how you interpret my FF chart), and I tested last night and this morning...BFN. My temps are still up, which is sort of unusual at this point for me on my chart, but whatever.

My monitor is still asking for sticks...still getting high fertility. Out of a brand new box of 30, I have 12 left, so I've had 18 highs this month. Ugh. I'm going to reset it on CD 1, when AF shows up, which could be between today and Saturday.

I'm calling the doctor for a FS referral this week.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hi Kitty and welcome :hi:!

Gdane, thanks for posting your friend's emails :thumbup:. It's really interesting, great that you have the same doc too!

wookie :hugs: hope you get your FS appointment soon honey.

SLH can't wait to hear the results of your experiment! Gotta love a bit of scientific research :thumbup:. 

Pook - where are you?

Lul, tryin, apple b, buckles, mrs b, lekker :hugs: girls.

AFM SA mission accomplished today so that's one more thing to tick off the list. Got my appointment for my ultrasound in a couple of weeks (that'll be weird, I'll have neckache trying to see the screen :haha:) and that's about it. I'm feeling better today but still so incredibly tired. And still pissy about my great chart but BFN. I'll never get excited about a 7DPO dip again :growlmad:.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wookie dint lose hope yet! Your chart looks awesome!

Keekee: thanks f for saying that I'm glad someone is enjoying the information I kind of feel like I'm spamming the thread sometimes. I know how you feel about that dip . I had one a few cycles ago...thats why I put my chart for other girls to see on ff chart gallery. I'm sorry and let us know how your appts go!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Gdane you're not spamming at all :hugs:. Depending on the test results I'm seriously considering IUI so this is all stuff I want to know. I'm not sure we'd go as far as IVF but IUI is a serious consideration...so thank you!


----------



## SLH

I give up on ttc! I'm too afraid now. I was told I have thick blood and it causes mis carriages. There's no point in getting pregnant. 

I wish you guys all the best.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Noooo slh! There are blood thinners! You can do it!


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH :cry: don't go! They can do things to fix that! Don't be afraid honey, they will do things to help you and I don't want you to go. We need you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Buckles

I'm out... Like clockwork AF showed up! Booooooo

New month, fresh start! Xxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh at least they found a problem! Theres lots of unexplained infertility and they can fix this! I have thin blood-you have thick...theres ways to handle it for you to have a healthy baby. If you ever need to talk message me. please dont give up


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:hugs: buckles Pp


----------



## LekkerSlaap

SLH!!!!! You stop that right this instant! I won't have any of that I give up crap!!!!! Everything is going to be fine! YOU ARE GOING TO GET PREGNANT! You better not disappear on us! I'll be so sad! And I'm dying to know what you find out with the testing of the preseed. I used it last month but I have not used it this month. I'm trying to switch it up a little. That and it's kinda too much to go through when I'm only getting to see DH long enough to get the deed done lol.

So as for the bracelet....I realized a little while ago I missed my pattern in a spot and it's driving my OCD nuts! I just really don't want to take it apart and start over again. It took me forever to get it tied and it fits perfectly. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v94/Paigeiepoo/377283_10150394557758061_515528060_8361671_2016549866_n.jpg

I'm sitting at work and I'm about to fall asleep on my keyboard. I only got an hour of sleep, had to get up take DH to work, go to physical therapy, then had to come to work and I get off at 7pm....it's only 11:47....I've only been here an HOUR!!!!! It feels like I've been here for 5. Anyone got any of that magic calgon? ;)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'll put up pictures of mine tonight. The colors just do not go together on mine lol


----------



## SLH

I'm sorry everyone for my negativity. Once a month I get very weird and depressed. Stupid pms. I will be very moody for awhile. 

Apple Blossom, I'm sorry about the uti. I'm suffering from one too. I'm on anti biotics. Drink lots of water and Gdane was right about the cranberry pills they have helped tremendously. Don't worry, I'm sure it will go away soon if you drink lots of water and cranberry juice or pills.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH :hugs::hugs::hugs: no apology necessary sweetie. Just don't go anywhere or I will be very sad :cry:<--like that. Besides, PMS gives you a licence to be moody. 00****, licence to be a bitch on wheels :haha:.


----------



## Apple Blossom

:hi: Kitty and welcome :hugs:

Slh: like Keekee said dont apologise, I get like that to and its all down to the dam hormones, Im up and down more times than a toddler on a trampoline :haha:, you will be fine and you cant give up Hun :hugs:

Lekker: I know what you mean about tying the bracelets up it can take ages :haha: but it is so annoying when you notice something like that and you so badly want to change it, i think I wouldnt be able to control my urge to as Im too much of a perfectionist but yours looks ok.

Buckles: Sorry your out Hun :hugs:.

AFM: I have got some cranberry supplements and Im now on antibiotices and Ive told the doc if its not better by next week I will go nuts, but she said drink lots and lots of water, so Im spending most my time on the toilet :haha:, i think I will feel better tommorow. Thanks for all the tips ladies very much appreciated :hugs:

Hi to everyone else and I hope you are all ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

How is everyone today?

:flower:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I don't think the colors on mine go together either. But hey...it's not there to be pretty...it's there to get us knocked up right?! :)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Oh SLH You're absolutely fine! :) I think all of us go though that. We just want it so badly and the people around us do not help our mood. All my bar patrons say...just stop trying so hard that's why you're not getting pregnant...makes me want to punch kittens! lol jk But seriously I hate to hear that and like we've all said before it just runs right through us. 

AppleBlossom the only reason I'm being forced to control my urge is I'm stuck at work, exhausted and my beads are at home haha I'll probably take it apart tomorrow and redo it. As after work we're getting the BDing on and then I'm going to bed!!!!!

Tryin today is slowly creeping by for me! How are you doing!? :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have a moonstone bracelet, but I gave up on it as I had no joy x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I gave up on mine too but bought a bunch of other new stones


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Looking at my chart I'm totally confused. Usually I'm up to like 98 my temp didn't go up that far s and my nips don't hurt but I broke out, my cp was hso the day of supposed ovulation and it was lfc right after ovulation and I'm getting creamy cm. I dont like that my temp didn't go up like usual

Gdane my temp did not go up and ff never confirmed ovulation this time:hugs: i used overide as like last cycle i had my peaks and smiley digi the same days as last month so i put cd14 as ovulation and i was right because af arrived today right on time giving me a 10 day lp:cry: i hope this is your month:hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-3921-1322681976375.jpg
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-4310-1322674410187.jpg

The ones I just made with turqouise, rose quartz, moonstone, red coral, and green aventurine


----------



## LekkerSlaap

your bracelets look wayyyyy better than mine! <3


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH: BiG:hugs: Dont you dare give up!! as we have all learned on this thread ttc is proving more difficult than we all thought:cry: but we are here to keep each other strong:hugs: i would be lost without you all! today dh went out and brought some zinc which put a smile on my face even though af arrived! has your dh been taking them long? just very eager and impatient to see some improvement!


----------



## TryinFor1

I cant believe I am already cd10.. this cycle is seriously just flying by!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Tryin: Woohoo for cycles flying! Hopefully it turns out to be a reallllly long one! 

lekker: thank you doll! I think yours is cute! The top with turqoise is an anklet the bottom one is the bracelet

Lull: that's so cute of your hubby lots and lots of :dust: to you


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Alrighty everyone, NEWWWW month tomorrow. So I'm erasing all the :grr: guys from behind everyone's names. Once you get your test date be sure to let me know! I'm going to keep all the months up on the first page beginning with december since november was a bad bad month! :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wanna hear something creepy? I work at a garbage company and this guy calls to change his address to his new one he's moving into...the street he's moving to is my first name. Then I pull up his account to look at his current account, his last name is the same as mine!! I dont' have that common of a last name...freakin weird.

Oh the bosses pregnant niece was in again and crabbing about being pregnant. I really have to shut my mouth around her! ](*,)


----------



## SLH

I don't care where I am in my cycle, but I will be testing on December 25.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

What do you mean you don't care where you are in your cycle?


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> I don't care where I am in my cycle, but I will be testing on December 25.

Hun my next period is due december 25th:cry: im really stressing about is as i suffer lots of pain first few days and also an emotional wreck, i just dont want to be suffering xmas day:cry:


----------



## SLH

That is very weird and strange Gdane.

Sorry about AF Lullabybarb :hugs: We will be cycle buddies very soon. That's so great your DH is taking zinc. I hope it helps him. I think DH has been taking it for about 6 weeks now. He started taking it a month before his second sperm count was taken and it improved. I'm not sure if it was the zinc or the showers. 


:hugs: Buckles. I was hoping she would stay away from you.


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I don't care where I am in my cycle, but I will be testing on December 25.
> 
> Hun my next period is due december 25th:cry: im really stressing about is as i suffer lots of pain first few days and also an emotional wreck, i just dont want to be suffering xmas day:cry:Click to expand...

That would suck! I understand pain. I get the worst cramps ever. I get doped up on narcotics when I get my period so I really hope it doesn't come on Christmas. If the Clomid brings my O forward, my period could be here on Christmas too and that would suck!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Just saw your siggy SLH :) Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> What do you mean you don't care where you are in your cycle?

I mean if I'm 6dpo or 10 dpo, I will test anyways. Usually I wait until AF is due, but not this month. I want to test every day in my luteal phase starting from Christmas lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ohhh gotcha! :thumbup: So what's your doctors gameplan for you thick blood? Aspirin regimen or some other blood thinner?


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I don't care where I am in my cycle, but I will be testing on December 25.
> 
> Hun my next period is due december 25th:cry: im really stressing about is as i suffer lots of pain first few days and also an emotional wreck, i just dont want to be suffering xmas day:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> That would suck! I understand pain. I get the worst cramps ever. I get doped up on narcotics when I get my period so I really hope it doesn't come on Christmas. If the Clomid brings my O forward, my period could be here on Christmas too and that would suck!Click to expand...

So does clomid bring ovulation forward? hmmm, im seeing fs tomorrow! are there any side effects with clomid?? not done much research as i was not sure about taking it but i will try anything to better my chances, also im sure i saw a post saying its better to take it in the morning than at night?? why is that? i hope you miss xmas, just typical isn't it!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Shoot me now...my cousin is pregnant with twins :sad2: :ignore: :ban: ](*,) :xmas11: :xmas22: :xmas21: :grr: :argh:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yes clomid brings ovulation forward. It blocks your estrogen receptors so your body produces more estrogen which makes your eggs grow faster and better. Side effects can be moodiness, hotflashes, headahces (pretty much everything you would get if you're pregnant) Some people say it's best at night but I found it was best for me in the morning...it depends on you. If you have any questions, let me know, I'm on my freaking fourth month of it.


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Shoot me now...my cousin is pregnant with twins :sad2: :ignore: :ban: ](*,) :xmas11: :xmas22: :xmas21: :grr: :argh:

 Aww hunni:hugs: take a deep breath in......and breathe:hugs: please dont let it put stress on you! easier said than done i know, its something we all will understand! your time will come:hugs:


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Ohhh gotcha! :thumbup: So what's your doctors gameplan for you thick blood? Aspirin regimen or some other blood thinner?

He didn't seem concerned about it. He just said my platelets were high. I went to my family doctor and she said in 2010 she checked that and it was fine, but back in 2005 it wasn't fine, but the doctors never did seem to be concerned back then. My family doctor is sending me for blood tests to test it again. I read earlier today that it causes miscarriages and that scared the crap out of me. I'm going to start taking a low dose of aspirin.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

UGGH it's hard to. It was completely unexpected (for me at least) and My SIL (the one that tried for 3 years that got twins with IUI) that I thought would UNDERSTAND...since she's supposed to be my best friend...Said "that's awesome." when I wrote "my cousin is pregnant with twins :(" Do you say that's awesome to a girl you know is desperately trying for one? The sad face is kind of an indicator I don't want to hear..."that's awesome" What a bitch.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Shoot me now...my cousin is pregnant with twins :sad2: :ignore: :ban: ](*,) :xmas11: :xmas22: :xmas21: :grr: :argh:

:hugs: Don't worry, you will be in her position soon. Maybe not with twins, but you will get pregnant. Everyone I know is pregnant!


----------



## SLH

> So does clomid bring ovulation forward? hmmm, im seeing fs tomorrow! are there any side effects with clomid?? not done much research as i was not sure about taking it but i will try anything to better my chances, also im sure i saw a post saying its better to take it in the morning than at night?? why is that? i hope you miss xmas, just typical isn't it!

Yup, that's what it does. Just what Gdane said. My doctor said it would cause headaches, hot flushes, and weirdness LOL. Those were his exact words. I'm afraid that I'm going to have a nervous breakdown like I did when I first went on Depo Provera. I know they are two different drugs, but I'm afraid because they both have something to do with hormones, Clomid might mess me up lol. I hope it doesn't though. 

It's good that you are seeing your doctor tomorrow on day 2 of your cycle because she might prescribe it to you. I have to take it from days 3-7.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My sil that just said "that's awesome" said, I know it's hard but you have to be happy for her, she's your cousin. 

I said, "M, You know im happy for her, but if I would've said half the stuff you say to me, you would have punched me. I thought you would understand the most out of anyone and I dont' feel like I can come to you anymore. I thought the sad face is an indicator I don't want to hear "that's awesome" right now. I can be happy for her and sad for me."


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Found this...and LOVE it. Made me think of you ladies.

Thoughts on Becoming a Mother
I will be a wonderful mother, not because of genetics, or money or that I have read books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother


----------



## TryinFor1

It is like one of those "here's your sign" moments. :dohh:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Huh?


----------



## SLH

yeah, huh?


----------



## wookie130

Gdane- I freakin' LOVE that poem!!! Thanks so much for sharing; I bawled while I read it.

SLH- You're absolutely right that "sticky blood" can cause miscarriages...it was a common fear among the preggo ladies I used to chat with on the First Trimester forums. Most often, the doc will make you take 1 tablet of low-dose (sometimes referred to as "baby aspirin")...so 81 mg/day. I'd go ahead and start now, and you'll be good to go. Problem solved, babe! Also, you'll need to stay away from caffeine, as that constricts your arteries, and you want the blood to keep on flowing freely!

Most miscarriages are not preventable, and were destined to occur for a reason beyond the control of the mother. I lost my baby, and I know I was doing everything right. What I know now that I didn't realize before my loss, is that pregnancy does not always result in a swaddled bundle after hours of pushing and laboring. Some pregnancies leave you feeling very robbed, and empty-handed. 

My point being, I guess, is that we all must be brave. Some of us get pregnant, only to suffer a miscarriage...perhaps a late loss, or even a stillborn. Some of us may lose a child later down the road to an illness or tragedy. Pregnancy, like anything in life, holds no guarantees...motherhood is not for the faint of heart, I'm telling you!!!

A part of me is more afraid of losing another child, even more than the idea of not being able to conceive again. If I do ever get another bfp, I'll tell you that I'll be terrified. I won't feel easy about until I leave the hospital with my living baby in carrier. Hell, I won't feel GREAT until the baby is home with us.

Be brave, sweetie. You can and WILL do this...you're finally just starting to get this figured out! The ball is going to get rolling, and you need to stay strong for you and your future baby!!!

I called my OB/gyn office and left a message...waiting to hear back hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

That was beautiful wookie


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Are you mother effing kidding me?! What a dumb bitch! It was all a joke. I want to go and punch her in the face


----------



## kitty2385

:hugs: gdane :(

Love that poem, its great, thanks for sharing! :flower:

Im due for AF approx 26th december, depends how long my cycle decides to be this time! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I wish I could pick a date, but I would be just calling a random date LOL x


----------



## AmeliasMum

Am I allowed here? Here's a short Bio:

I am 33 DH is 35 (36 in a week) Been married 6 years.
We have 3 kiddos under 5 1/2 (I was pg with oldest DD when we married, shhhh, LOL)
TTC #4 with no known Fertility issues other than my LP being under 13 days.
This is a Clomid cycle days 3-7 100mgs-Baby Aspirin daily-Robitussin days 7-Ovulation
CBFM user for a long time, LOL
Live on our Farm in North Dakota and our Ranch in California. Right now we are on our Farm in ND for the Winter. Yeah, crazy I know.
I am on CD 18 with Peak being in 16 and 17. I haven't gone to bed yet, so I am not sure if my temp is up yet. Again, crazy hours here, LOL.

I don't want to intrude, LOL.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Welcome amelia, I'm your neighbor to the south. You crazy for leaving california for our winters!


----------



## wookie130

Gdane...what an awful joke!!!!!!!!!!! I'd slug her in the mouth for that one! Cruel!!!!

Hey, amelia!!! Most of us are trying to conceive our first child on here...you may be the first person I've seen who already has children, you luck lady! Welcome to the CBFM madness...I hope baby #4 is baking in the oven soon! :)

AFM, waiting for AF to arrive. Temps are still up, and I'm on my 19th high on my monitor. I'm either 12 or 14 dpo, and getting BFN's. So, AF should be here between today and Saturday. Ugh, what a wierd month. Still waiting on OB/gyn office to contact me.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

apple blossom has a son too


----------



## SLH

Wookie, thank you for those kind words :) You have made me feel a lot better. Everyone here has. I can't be worried about something that hasn't happened yet and may not even happen. I am going to start taking a low dose aspirin to be on the safe side. It was hard learning that miscarriages are so common with thick blood because I just found out that I have another problem that causes early miscarriages. I have 2 problems that can cause miscarriages so I got very discouraged. At least I caught them before I got pregnant because both problems can be treated easily, or at least I hope. 

Your chart looks good. I'm sorry about the BFN's. I hope they turn into BFP's! I never wait for people to call me back. I think you should call the dr until you get someone lol. I hope they will help you. Be persistent if you need to be. That's the only reason why I got into see a fertility specialist as fast as I did. 

Gdane, that was a beautiful poem. Thanks for sharing.

Your cousin is an idiot! I'm sorry, but that's such an evil joke. Why would she joke about something like that. How old is she? She doesn't sound mature enough to even have kids lol. 

Welcome Amelia. I hope #4 is a fast journey for you. Will this be your last one? I want a big family, but DH doesn't lol. Maybe he'll change his mind.

AF got me this morning at 10dpo! :D Normally I would cry, but I'm excited about starting Clomid on Sunday. This is my second luteal phase since I have been charting that is 9 days. It's normally 10, and once it was 11. 

I'm going to call the fertility clinic shortly to book my ultrasound appointments. I need one on CD3 and then I'm going to start them daily on CD10. I basically have to do what I did last month.


----------



## SLH

PS I hate cramps.


----------



## SLH

Gdane, my for real testing date is December 25. I had a 25 day cycle this month and now it's December 1. My longest cycle has been 29 days and the average is 27, so unless I ovulate really late, my testing date will be then.


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls, 

I have just had a very good catch up, as I am at work and the boss isnt in this afternoon, so I have no one looking at my PC. I dont want people at work knowing we are TTC, so whenever I post, I am on my iphone and I struggle to read everyone's stories etc, but I think I am now fully upto speed. 

SLH - Dont you dare give up honey, you should read the baby making bible, I am half way through it and it has definately changed my attitude towards ttc, and it tells you how to turn negatives into positives etc. Very simple, but clever book! We are here for you.. so BIG :hugs: xx 

Gdane - I would have punched her in the face, how can someone joke about such a thing. BIG :hugs: to you too! 

Wookie - I hope AF doesnt show for you 

Amelia - Hello and welcome! 

Everyone else - hello and sending you lots of love!! 

AFM, I am on day 2 of AF and have to say I am in absolute agony, really struggled to sleep last night as I couldnt get comfy, and when I eventually did fall asleep, I got woken up by AF pains. I have recently been getting them really bad, and only a hot water bottle will help. 

Feeling quite positive for December, as I am still ditching by CBFM and going with the flow. My next testing date is the 28 December, so you never know, I may finish off the year on a high, if not, I am writing this year off and will be booking in to see my dr again. 

Actually.. thinking about this, I had my 21 day ov test and OH had his swimmers checked and all came back ok, but since then we havent been back to the dr's, should we have done? 

Enough of me twittering on (You can tell Im at work and not on my phone!) 

Love and :dust: to you all 
xxxx


----------



## TryinFor1

I cant believe that I am cd11! Holy hell! I woke DH up to BD this morning though and he turned me down! He NEVER turns me down! WTF!!


----------



## SLH

Maybe he was tired?


----------



## Mrs.B.

TryinFor1 said:


> I cant believe that I am cd11! Holy hell! I woke DH up to BD this morning though and he turned me down! He NEVER turns me down! WTF!!

Have you worn him out? :haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks ladies I'm still not doing well with it. Hope you all are well


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Gdane that was a sick joke of her...and the punching shall commence. ;)

SLH that's awesome!!!!! I'm excited for you! Just to get the witch to hurry up and get out of here!

Welcome to the two new members! 

I'm at work right now AGAIN!!!! And my testing date is Dec 8th as I'm due to start AF on the 9th. With work keeping me so busy I think I can make it to wait til then! ;) I'm so freaking excited to see what this month brings for us all! Let's see all those BFP's!!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol no, he had to wake up early to drive an hour away to some restaurant to have breakfast with his coworkers. GAY. He usually misses it but his boss and his friend has a bet going, I guess, about if DH would show up or not. So as he was getting ready to get up I woke him and seduced him and he said no. Lol. Sorry TMI, he said no but that I gave him blue balls. Serves him right for turning me down! lol. 

How is everyone else today?

I cant stop sleeping lately. I am so serious. And my cm is changing so that is a plus. :) Oh,I decided to stop doing OPKs also. and if I am not pregnant this cycle, I am losing 10 pounds. I applied for my old job back again last night and then texted my old boss and told him I had applied. Hopefully I will get my job back because I cant sit here all day everyday anymore!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow Gdane I missed your post, so just has to go see what was going on... that is truly awful of her! what on earth possessed her to do that???

Indeed that serves him right Trying :haha:

Good luck starting clomid SLH!

Amelia - Welcome

Buckles, Lekker, Wookie :hi:


----------



## TryinFor1

GdaneMom4now said:


> Huh?

The here is your sign was in regards to something earlier posted. Lol. It would have made sense if I would have sent it right after I typed it because of what we were talking about.

When I sent reply, there was already like 5 posts inbetween the original post I was referring to. Lol :dohh:


----------



## TryinFor1

wookie130 said:


> Gdane...what an awful joke!!!!!!!!!!! I'd slug her in the mouth for that one! Cruel!!!!
> 
> Hey, amelia!!! Most of us are trying to conceive our first child on here...you may be the first person I've seen who already has children, you luck lady! Welcome to the CBFM madness...I hope baby #4 is baking in the oven soon! :)
> 
> AFM, waiting for AF to arrive. Temps are still up, and I'm on my 19th high on my monitor. I'm either 12 or 14 dpo, and getting BFN's. So, AF should be here between today and Saturday. Ugh, what a wierd month. Still waiting on OB/gyn office to contact me.

I am just confused by this.. how is the monitor still at a high even though you are 12-14dpo? I just havent heard of that happening.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> Gdane...what an awful joke!!!!!!!!!!! I'd slug her in the mouth for that one! Cruel!!!!
> 
> Hey, amelia!!! Most of us are trying to conceive our first child on here...you may be the first person I've seen who already has children, you luck lady! Welcome to the CBFM madness...I hope baby #4 is baking in the oven soon! :)
> 
> AFM, waiting for AF to arrive. Temps are still up, and I'm on my 19th high on my monitor. I'm either 12 or 14 dpo, and getting BFN's. So, AF should be here between today and Saturday. Ugh, what a wierd month. Still waiting on OB/gyn office to contact me.
> 
> I am just confused by this.. how is the monitor still at a high even though you are 12-14dpo? I just havent heard of that happening.Click to expand...

It happened to once. I think after using the monitor for awhile it can go screwy for some people. Because the monitor remembers past cycles, you could have a month where your lines get darker and so if you get lines that are lighter the next month your monitor won't peak because it's expecting the line to be different. This is what happened to me.


----------



## TryinFor1

Interesting.

So something very sad happened in Kansas City. The weatherman, Don Harman, took his own life on Tuesday night. He was very well liked and has been the weatherman for 12 years. Kansas City is mourning his loss, including me. He was a great guy. Full of life and always seemed so happy but he had been struggling with depression for a long time.

He left behind a wife and baby daughter. If you guys could say a prayer for his family, I think Kansas City would be very grateful. :cry:


----------



## SLH

I'm watching Maury and some woman told her boyfriend that she was pregnant, and now after he spent all kinds of money on the baby, she just told him she was lying. People make me sick!


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> I'm watching Maury and some woman told her boyfriend that she was pregnant, and now after he spent all kinds of money on the baby, she just told him she was lying. People make me sick!

That is so vile!


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So something very sad happened in Kansas City. The weatherman, Don Harman, took his own life on Tuesday night. He was very well liked and has been the weatherman for 12 years. Kansas City is mourning his loss, including me. He was a great guy. Full of life and always seemed so happy but he had been struggling with depression for a long time.
> 
> He left behind a wife and baby daughter. If you guys could say a prayer for his family, I think Kansas City would be very grateful. :cry:

I'm sorry :( Not too long ago a politician here died of cancer and the whole city was mourning. It was very sad. A few weeks before he died he made a news announcement telling everyone he had cancer and he looked so sick. I knew it was only a matter of time before he passed away.


----------



## TryinFor1

its awful. I just feel so sad that death is crappily a part of life. I am not really scared of it unless I think about it. 

I do sometimes get sad that because my great grandma had dementia, that my grammy or my mom might get it too. My stepdad's dad also had alzheimers. I cant imagine if my family passed and they couldnt remember who I was. :(


----------



## SLH

The prenatal vitamin that my FS gave me is weird. I have never seen anything like it. I have to take 2 a day. The one in the morning is pink and the one at night is blue lol. I have to take the one in the morning without food and the one at night with food. 

Have any of you had a vitamin like this? My doctor said it was better than Materna which I have been taking until now.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> its awful. I just feel so sad that death is crappily a part of life. I am not really scared of it unless I think about it.
> 
> I do sometimes get sad that because my great grandma had dementia, that my grammy or my mom might get it too. My stepdad's dad also had alzheimers. I cant imagine if my family passed and they couldnt remember who I was. :(

:hugs: Even if they don't seem like it, people with those diseases still remember you at times. You never know your mom might not get it. I have heard that dementia is preventable by doing stuff like crosswords, puzzles, sudoku. Stuff that keeps the brain busy.


----------



## TryinFor1

I have heard of that lots of times. I used to work at a pharmacy and we dispensed it all the time. What it is called?

Speaking of, I am trying to get my old job back. Called my old boss and everything. I hope he hires me back! Not only would I be making money, but hopefully it will take my mind of everything!


----------



## SLH

I hope you get your job back Tryinfor1. Not everyone can sit at home all day and do nothing. I'm one of a kind LOL. Keep yourself busy to keep your mind off things.


----------



## SLH

I keep seeing this commercial on TV and it's making me sad. There's a young teenager looking at a pregnancy test and the guy goes, "when an unexpected pregnancy turns your life upside down, call The Cradle". It's an adoption agency. Why does it have to be on the TV whenever I'm watching it?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I wish I wasn't so impatient! I find myself wishing away the weeks to get everything done, I hope that once everything is out the way I will feel more xmasy, I wish I was now but I guess I'm just preoccupied?!


----------



## Apple Blossom

I just wanted to say Hi, I will catch up with everyone tomorrow (I hope) as not feeling to good today :cry:, its that dam UTI I hope it is gone soon.
I will not be testing this month Gdane as our tests fall on ov time and OH has to do SA and save his swimmers till then, and then hopefully next month we get to start so will fingers crossed be testing then :happydance:. Hope you are all ok take care :hugs:.


----------



## SLH

:hi: Apple Blossom. 

I hope your UTI goes away. I'm sure it will. 

I'm so excited about your IVF. Will you be able to tell how many eggs were fertilized and stuff? Are you going to have lots of them fertilized so you can be like octamom, or would that be too dangerous? I certainly wouldn't want 8 at once lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ok so my so called friend who couldnt bring herself to tell me she is pregnant has just plastered it all over facebook


----------



## Apple Blossom

:xmas13: Thanks SLH I sure hope its gone soon, going to curl up in a mo with my hot water bottle and my breaking dawn book.

Yep they will tell me all that stuff and then I will tell you guys, when they have taken my eggs they will divide them equally between myself and the lady who I will be donating the others to, I have to have over 8 or they will cancel the cycle but it doesnt seem to hard to reach 8 (she says). They will then fertilse all mine and I will see how many make it but we have decided to put two back as this is the max amount that we are allowed as they are trying to cut down on multiple births. im happy with two though its a good number.


----------



## TryinFor1

You are getting close Apple Blossom!! I can wait for you!


----------



## SLH

I hope that they both take Apple Blossom. 

Pookabear, where are you?


----------



## wookie130

Apple- I cannot WAIT to hear how everything goes with your IVF. It's so exciting!!! I only wish DH and I even came close to having the finances to go that route...

Tryin- Getting turned down for sex sucks, doesn't it? Ask me how I know!!! At least he had blue balls from it. I'd repounce him again this evening...he'll cave! :)
Oh, and the CBFM thing...yes, I've gotten 19 consecutive highs this month. And yes, I'm either 12 or 14 dpo. I ALWAYS get peaks. But not this month! Nuts, huh? I think perhaps I'm going to reset it once I hit cycle day 1 in the next day or two.

Mrs. B- I'm sorry, dear. Congratulate her on her FB page, and be all like, "Wow, I had NO idea!" That would be awkward enough, I think.

So, I called my OB office again, and finally got through. My appointment is for Dec. 19th, and hopefully they'll refer me to a FS from there.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Do you need a referral for an fs? My sil did not


----------



## SLH

Mrs. B, I'm sorry. You would think she would tell you before anyone on Facebook. My cousin did that when she was five months pregnant. No one in the family knew until she posted on Facebook. I can't go on Facebook anymore. There are pregnant people everywhere.


----------



## SLH

Wookie, could you try calling a fs in the yellow pages? I know here in Canada you need to be referred to one, but that's because we have government healthcare.


----------



## SLH

Wookie, your temperature is so high today. I hope it stays up.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Bahhhhhh humbug! I went to my little sisters christmas play where I saw old teachers and friends and the first three people I see say, "are you pregnant? Wheres the baby?" :dohh: really? :cry:


----------



## AmeliasMum

Yay Ladies!! My oldest DD is Amelia, I'm Jenn. Is it ok that I have kiddos already?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'll get back to everyone when I get to work when the boss leaves, but Amelias, yes it's fine, we have another girl that has a ds already. Everyone can have troubles conceiving and this is what this thread is all about, we're trying to support each other, even though some of us are giving up on the CBFM including myself if this cycle doesn't work.

I'm still not too impressed with my sil or my cousin but I have to see my sil tonight because our mil bday is tomorrow and we're getting together tonight. She better not withhold me from her kids or we will have problems. 

I'm not impressed that the first three people i saw last night asked if I was pregnant yet. And not impressed that FF changed my O date either. I've been so moody these past few days. Sorry gals.


----------



## wookie130

Amelia, of course it's fine! Our commonality is that we all use the CBFM, or at least started off using it. There aren't too many of us that have kids yet on here...I know Gdane reminded me that Apple Blossom has a child already. We love to hear your experienced pregnancy, and successful TTC stories!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm so crabby. Ugh. I have absolutely NO hope for this cycle. I dint think I ovulated. Or an egg got released and it got blocked by a cyst. I feel like I should call and make an appt with my ob. Or the specialist. I dont feel like its going to happen like this. My gut instincts are usually right. I mean, my nipples don't even hurt.

The same things always happen to my sil and me..it really freaks me out sometimes. She was having problems getting pregnant and they had to replace their roof and two months later she got pregnant with twins. We just found out e to replace our roof too...and then I was talking to my friend/boss...he had "feelings" too and he feels february is our month. Two months after we found out about roof replacement


----------



## SLH

May I see a show of hands of the people who aren't using their cbfm anymore? I will still be using mine. I have lots of sticks left. I wanna see if the cbfm lines up with my blood again. 

Amelia, of course youre allowed here. Everyone is welcome. If you ever have questions about your cbfm we will answer them. If you ever need help we will help you. We are all pros when it comes to them. 

I'm on my phone so I'm sorry for a brief message and any spelling or grammar mistakes.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So my fertility specialist just posted this on facebook https://www.resolve.org/taxcredit if you live in the US PLEASEEEEEEEE click on that and tell your story to your state rep so that this bill can be passed! I know we've all been talking about how expensive IVF, IUI, and everything is and this bill is going to help us with the financial burden of expensive treatments. I'm so happy that he shared it with me. I wanted to make an announcement on here but I don't know the rules about that. Should I just email a mod?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

This is exactly what I wrote: I'm a 26 year old wife to an Army Soldier. They say the Army is so
geared towards family and yet my medical insurance DOES NOT cover the
things I need to help conceive. It's hard enough to get pregnant when
my husband is deployed for a year every other year especially with
fertility issues. The only thing the insurance covers is the office
visit. I was told basically that having a baby is a luxury. BUT my hard
earned tax dollars PAY for those girls who go out and think it's okay
to have unprotected sex and get pregnant over and over again. So the
way I see it, why do I have to pay thousands of dollars to TRY to have
a baby that I can raise in a good home but the drug addicts can sit
back and mistreat their kids on my dime? PLEASE PLEASE put this bill
into action. Help those out there that truly want to love a child and
can actually take care of them but have unfortunate fertility issues.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Sorry ladies I cant write a reply to you all as Im still not well I now have a Yeast infection, and had my two dogs Honey and Blossom fighting because of their season so Im going to get them spayed. and Ive had no sleep so Im shattered and drained of life at the mo, but I didnt want to come on and not say anything. i will try my best to catch up with you all tomorrow.Thank you for all your lovely comments on my IVF Im so excited just hope my lady garden is all clear for the dr to inspect :blush:, I cant wait to tell you all about it, I will be on here wed night telling you all about my day long appt, yes you read that right it is an all day appt will be :sleep: but I will make sure I let you guys know how it goes.

SLH:im not using my CBFM, and Ive sent my spare sticks to Gdane.

Gdane: please dont loose hope hun :hugs:

lekker: very well said hun, I dont live in the USA but we have similar issues here, you go girl :happydance:

Ameilia: I have a 9yr old DS so dont feel like you dont belong, and these ladies are like the lovelest and welcoming ladies ever, so you are safe here :hugs:

Sorry ladies if I missed you out I dont mean to but Im just replying to what I remembered :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

DH is taking me away for new years! We are only going to his aunts lakehouse but it is gonna be awesome! They have a HUGE shopping center and he said we are gonna go out and eat and just spend time together. I am so excited! If I dont get a bfp by then, which still hopeful that I will, I am going to be ovulating around that time! So its perfect! :) 


How is everyone today?

I am.. I think cd12.. been getting slight cramps and a definite increase of cm but nothing major yet. Hubs leaves on Sunday.. only two more nights and three more days to make this happen. :)


----------



## SLH

Gdane, don't lose hope. It will happen. Why have you lost hope for the cycle? You have bd'd a lot and you are not getting your usual symptom of sore nipples. That has to be a good sign, right? That is totally weird about your sil and the roof. I don't believe in coincidences, so I bet you will follow in her footsteps soon. 

Don't you hate it when people ask you where the baby is? I sort of feel bad for asking married people in the past why they hadn't had kids yet lol. Maybe they were going through the same things as me and I didn't even realize it. I got an email from an old friend asking why I wasn't KU yet when I have been married for 8 months. As soon as I told him I had to see a fertility specialist, he shut right up lol.


Apple blossom, I'm sorry you feel the way you do, but everything will return to normal soon. I can't believe that you have to spend the day for an appointment. What do they do that's going to take all day? I can't wait to hear all about it and I especially can't wait to read your pregnancy announcement before Christmas. I don't mean to sound rude or nosey, but what are you going to do if it doesn't work? Are you going to do it again? I think the power of positive thought will work here. I think if everyone here thinks positively on the day of Apple Blossom's procedure, it will work.

Lekker, that would be awesome if that bill was passed and you didn't have to pay for any treatment. I'm not even going to think about any treatment like that right now because I still think it's too early and I really dont' want to get to that point. It scares to me to think about how much money we could end up spending on this since nothing is covered when lots of bad people can have babies for free. 

Tryinfor1, that sounds like the perfect getaway. I think you'll get your bfp this cycle though. 

I'm having the worst period cramps ever...blah. I'm going in for my CD3 blood work and ultrasound tomorrow and I will be taking my first Clomid pill. I kept thinking for some reason that CD3 was on Sunday, but then I just realized that it was tomorrow..duh.


----------



## TryinFor1

If I dont get pregnant naturally I wont be able to do IVF or IUI or anything for a while. We DEFINITELY do not have that kind of money right now. And being so young still, I dont think DH would really be into doing something like that until we are bit older and been trying for a long time. Oh gosh, I hope it doesnt come to that though. For any of us.

I will send lots of positive vibes and prayers to AB while she is doing her IVF. 

GDane: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :flower: 

And thanks SLH. I do hope so! I only have two more days though.. DH leaves for work on cd14.. so we are gonna do it tonight, tomorrow, and sunday before I drive him to the airport. 

JESUS. on a side note, my dog will not stop jacking with me!!!!!! :pop:


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, your timing will be fine. I'm sure there will be a :spermy: just waiting when that egg comes out of the ovary lol. Wouldn't that be funny if taking clomid delays your O? lol. That would suck. Not funny in a haha way, but you know what I'm talking about lol.

What do you mean by your dog won't stop jacking with you? It seems like my dog is ignoring me now because I'm a super bitch at the moment.


----------



## SLH

My stomach did not agree with morning prescription prenatal vitamin. I was puking my brains out shortly after I took it today. The night one didn't make me sick last night, so idk. They say you shouldn't take them with food, but if you get sick then take them 2 hours after you eat. I'm gong to try that tomorrow. I don't know if I said this or not, but my morning pills are pink and my night time pills are blue lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm sorry ladies, I'm just not feeling good today and I have to go out to the in laws now. I hope everyone feels better


----------



## wookie130

Eeek, SLH, I hope you feel better!

Apple Blossom- Eat yogurt twice a day (one that contains live active culture, such as acidophilus), soak in a warm bath of Epsom salts, drink a TON of cranberry juice, and alternate that with a liter of water!!! Try a dose of Monistat 3-day cream, and wear a panty liner or cotton panties. You can kick your vag troubles before Wednesday...it's just going to take a lot of determination! Finish whatever antibiotics you've been given, too, hon.

Gdane, FF can be a real pain in the arse, huh? I know all about it.

SLH- I'm going to keep using my CBFM. I'm sort of dependent on it now, I think.

Tryin- Your getaway plan with DH sounds lovely! Sounds like you're setting the tone for some procreation!!! Bow chicka wow-wow!!!!!!

Well, AF will show up tomorrow. Hideous beeotch.


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> Tryinfor1, your timing will be fine. I'm sure there will be a :spermy: just waiting when that egg comes out of the ovary lol. Wouldn't that be funny if taking clomid delays your O? lol. That would suck. Not funny in a haha way, but you know what I'm talking about lol.
> 
> What do you mean by your dog won't stop jacking with you? It seems like my dog is ignoring me now because I'm a super bitch at the moment.

She gets in this attitude where it has to be all about her. Lol. She was jumping in my face and squishing her body all over my face trying to get me to pay attention to her. She thinks she is this five pound dog who can just jump in your lap but she is 50 pounds! The biggest dog I have ever owned and the biggest I ever will. Lol. I begged DH for a big dog and we finally agreed on a middle size one and she is big enough! 

Yeah, we will see about the timing. Would be nice to have something really special to share with DH on our dating anniversary. Lol. I said that I wouldnt test until the 22.. but I am thinking that is gonna have to be changed to the 17. My friend is having a christmas party and if I ovulate correctly, that will be when AF is due. I would rather not drink that many dpo. SO I am gonna do a IC the morning of the 17, and then a digi on the 22 if there is a line on the IC or if AF doesnt come.


----------



## TryinFor1

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm sorry ladies, I'm just not feeling good today and I have to go out to the in laws now. I hope everyone feels better

Sorry hun. You know what pisses me off? I had an entire thing typed on here. I dont know what the hell I did but it just erased my entire post! GRR!!


Hopefully that made you smile. It sorta made me mad but whatever. I hope that you get to feeling better.

I dont blame you about the inlaws. I wouldnt wanna go out with mine either.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So I don't know if this really matters, but since I put this bracelet on every time I sleep I dream about someone else being pregnant. I never dream of myself but always someone else. They come to me in each situation asking me to look at their test and they are freaking out and everytime it's positive. Although tonight's dream whoever the girl was in my dream took the test and though it was negative and when in my dream I woke from my nap I looked at it for her and it was positive but there was a little blood on it. So I made her go to the hospital and she came back and said it was a miscarriage. I'm really finding this odd as generally around this time I'm so focused on seeing lines that I dream about myself being pregnant but I've been so busy I've not really thought about it obsessively and I'm dreaming about other people being pregnant! Kinda makes me not want to sleep haha


----------



## Mrs.B.

Don't have time for big message but have to come on later to check our whats been going on here. Last night another friend told me she's expecting her 3rd... there musy be someyhing in the water around here that I'm missing LOL x


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, that's funny. My dog jumps on me and I couldn't imagine if he was 50lbs. He's 30lbs so he still hurts me when he jumps on me. I hope you're spending a lot of time bding before your husband leaves.

Wookie, I'm sorry about the temp drop yesterday. I hope AF doesn't come, but if she does we can be cycle buddies. 

Lekker, I don't think a bracelet would be causing you to have dreams lol, but if it is I would take it off or get a dream catcher because those were some pretty scary dreams.

Mrs. B :cry: I'm sorry.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I feel like I'm really behind and i really like it when everyone responds to everyone, so here I go... You ladies are more than welcome for that poem. 

wookie: thank you for what you said about miscarriages. I believe the same. No matter how hard they are, they're always for a reason...with that being said, I'm terrifed as well. I'm very sorry for your loss. You're right in saying it's not for the faint of heart, my friends just had their baby and before mom was even out of the hospital the baby was air lifted by helicopter to a different hospital. I'm not sure why but I think he's doing better. It kills me, I really don't know more religious people...I'm not sure why God does things the way he does. How's your temp today? I hope AF stays away!! :dust: :af: I'm so excited you got an appt!! Doctors are horrible at getting back to people! 

SLH: I'm so glad you're starting an aspirin regimen. I'll be right with ya, I just started an Iron regimen. Maybe we should just mix our blood and we'd be ok!! :haha: I'm sorry AF got you but I'm so excited for you to start your journey to you bfp. Good luck! :dust: Make sure to keep us updated. I haven't taken any prenatals like that but I have heard of them. They're a lot better for you and that baby that's going to be in your arms in a few months!! :hugs: :baby: I hope your stomach is gettin better with them! I'm so sorry you're in pain again!! :hugs: I hope you feel better soon...Have you tried Midol max and a heat pad? Works wonders for me.

Buckles: I'm sorry about AF and the pain you're in. Hopefully it's all over soon. I bought a heat pad and it helps immensly for AF pain. I hope you don't have to go see your doc but if you do, I'll be right there with you. Good luck on not using your monitor! I'm happy your SA was normal! :happydance: I'm not sure if you should've gone back...I did just because my doc said if SA is fine, we need to come in and talk about clomid. And that's what we did.

Tryin: I'm sorry about your DH. That sounds so out of character for him. I hope everything is getting better for you. I know you're having a rough time right now. Good luck on getting your new job back. I saw that on FB. I hope everything works out the way you want it to. I know how you feel about being fat. Believe me, I've gained 25ish lbs in the last year and a half. i told my doctor I needed to lose weight and she said, NO you're healthy, if you want to lose weight, the trying for a baby needs to stop. So you need to choose what you want. Lose weight, or baby because it would not be healthy for a baby. People used to tell me I was too skinny too, but I felt best at around 130lbs and I'm 155lbs now. i hate it. If you ever need to talk about it I'm here and you're not alone. Looks like O time is right around the corner for you! That trip sound amazing!! Can I come? :haha: I want to go to mexico sooooo bad! I think you'll be okay with DH leaving too. I've seen plenty of charts on FF that they only DTD once and got pregnant. You just never know.

Lekker: You made LOL at "the punching shall commence" Perfect time Lol I've had a rough couple of days. Make sure you let us know how you're getting on! We're testing right around the same time! That letter was awesome. I'll make sure and do that when I have some down time! I hope something gets passed! You made some very valid points! I totally believe you about your bracelet! I had nightmares after I wore my all moonstone one. The worst nightmares I've ever had!! 

MrsB: your random posts crack me up. Are you trying to get your mind off TTC? I hope you O this month so I don't have to put another :wacko: face for you! I order you to go listen to my christmas music!!! Aw, crap I'm so sorry about your friend. My husbands cousin's wife (who is my good friend) still has not told me she's pregnant and she's like 13 wks along. I heard hubbys aunt talking about it last night again and I've known for weeks. I just want to call her and chew her out. Soooo STUPID! it's pretty hurtful too. Awe crap!! I can't believe all the pregnant people surrounding us!! 

Apple Blossom: I sure hope you're feeling better soon. I know your other friend said that baths help ease the pain, yes they do while you're in there, but at the same time, theres bacteria floating around in that tub from everything else that the water is touching and it can travel up your lady parts and cause UTI's...I still swim and everything but i do not take baths... If I do I make sure and double my dosage of cranbery the next few days. Man, I thought you were doing IVF THIS month??! I have to wait a whole nother month?!?! :rofl: I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

As for myself: I think my stupid sister in law is pregnant. AGAIN. Ugh. Anyways, thanks for all your support ladies, I get in a "mood" and can't get out of them sometimes. I will using my monitor until I get my BFP or my sticks that apple blossom sends me runs out. I was going to stop using it this cycle because I'm out of sticks and they're getting expensive but the lovely dear across the ocean is sending me hers. :hugs: I think I'm 8dpo today but not sure...FF really irritates me that I can figure out my chart better than they can. I overrode my cross hairs...AGAIN. 

My cousin is....a loud mouth. I don't know why she did what she did, but it took every ounce in my body to not freak out on her...She's in her upper 20's...28 I think? She has a 10 year old already. Freaking stupid. She's so immature I can't stand her sometimes but whatever. I get to see her in a couple weeks, yay for me. :dohh: I instead posted that poem on FB and hopes she gets the hint on how stupid she is. 

I told my SIL lets forget about it and move on. We had to be together last night and her kids are the only thing that can turn my day around. I can't be withheld from them. The melt my heart. I just decided I'm never going to say anything fertility related again. She said "I think N (our other SIL) is pregnant" last night and I just said, "wouldn't surprise me" and left it at that. It's like she's trying to egg me on or something. I don't know. I hate family drama and I try to keep the peace. I let her have it sometimes, like the other night, but last night was about my MIL's bday. Not her. I love my in laws actually. I just wish my MIL would stop saying, "I'll be holding your kids someday" I know she's trying to be nice but it just reminds me on how I've failed.

Speaking of...I'm trying to figure out when my insurance will kick in from my new job and then DH and I have decided to go ahead with IUI. Yes, we can't afford it, but the hospitals work with us on making payments (just like any hospital should) and I think it's what it will take for us to conceive. I know my DH wants this more than anything and he's scared about being an old dad. (I'm 23 he's 32) So why waste anymore time? I'm very excited about this and we'll hopefully go and talk to the specialist in Jan or Feb. Jan will be a year of trying. I hope everyone is well. i gotta get ready to go. 

Lot's of :hugs: love and :dust: to everyone! Ohhh AND SOME CHRISTMAS SPIRIT!


----------



## SLH

I can't write a lot because I'm trying to drink water for my ultrasound in 40 minutes. There's no way they are shoving anything up my miffy today LOL. Gdane, I just wanted to ask you what sil is pregnant? Is it the same one with the twins? That would explain why she told you to be happy for your cousin when you thought she wasn't lying.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Here goes...

Amelia - Welcome :flower:

SLH - I am no longer using my CBFM as advised by doc, I am saving my new box of sticks until we know if I am ovulating, and If they put me on clomid. How is your clomid going?

Gdane - Spooky about the roof and conception, hope it does work out that way for you? Sorry you are in an unshakable bad mood at the mo, hope you get over it soon :hugs: ... I don't think my posts are that random, always some relevance to a previous post. I'm not really keeping my mind off TTC this month, kind of not really TTC if that makes sense, I don't see the point in keeping stressing myself out until my tests have been run this month and we have a better idea of whats happening

Apple - Good Luck with your IVF, hope your yeast infection clears up

Trying - The break at the lakehouse sounds awesome, just what you need. 

Lekker - Dreams are funny things aren't they? I sometime go with no dreams at all then all of a sudden (like this week) I get loads all crammed in! I never know if they're supposed to mean anything but I do like to look up 'meanings'

Wookie - Did AF get you today in the end? :flower:

AFM, just feeling a little bit down as the two people, my sis and one of best friends, that fell pregnant in the begging of the year have now had / due their babies, 2 more pop up to endure the next 6 - 9 months, I suppose I'm just a little disheartened and it seems never ending, I don't know how people cope with this when they get to year and years trying!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH: No, it's not my SIL M...it's my mean spoiled SIL N. :) M has the twins. Let us know how your ultrasound goes! I think it's funny we're still using the word miffy. Love it!

MrsB: They aren't completely random I don't know why I found it funny. I thought about that after I wrote it. but Obviously it turned into a novel and I didn' twant to go back and edit it. LoL. Let us know how your tests go


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I would like to know...if you want to share, what your future baby names you have are! I have a *thing* about common names because mine is the most common you'll ever find so I want my kids' to be different but still cute. 

:blue: Easton Travis

:pink: Davanee Marie or Addison Marie

*I'm having second thoughts on Davanee...I can't figure out how I'd like to spell it and I don't know if I want to put my child through spelling her name every time or having people mispronounce it...but ever since I heard it on "The Notebook" (and I've seen a few davanee's) I just fell in love with the name and always knew I wanted to name my daughter that. But I love addison too, but I feel it's gotten too common.


----------



## Mrs.B.

My name is uncommon in England, And I want uncommon names too, but I am struggling finding uncommon ones I like, but here is some I do like (although not that uncommon and becoming more popular!)

:blue: Tyler James, Dylan Michael, Riley Thomas

:pink: Ellie Mae, Ariana, Tegan, Kaitlyn, Robyn, Rhiannon Louise (although Hubby doesnt like last 5)

xx


----------



## wookie130

Ahhh, names! My angel baby was going to be named Henry James or Hannah Denise.

I think my future baby's names will stay the same...sort of in honor of the one I lost, if that makes sense.

I'm still waiting on AF. I'm laying in bed with a bad cold, and I'm sort of waiting on her to arrive. I forgot to take my temp on time, but I'm going to run my late temp through an adjuster, and plug it in anyway.

I have a funeral I need to attend in a few hours, so I hope cramps don't kick in by then.

Gdane, I am elated to hear you're considering IUI. I certainly hope you get knocked up before it comes to that, but hey, it's an option that is there, you know?

Apple, how are your lady bits doing today? I hope the infections clear up quickly!

I think everyone's name choices are beautiful!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

ON the light note of baby names:

I was so stuck on exactly what I wanted but things I guess are changing. 

What I wanted:

:pink: Madison Amanda (both for my Great Grandmother (Mattie) and Grandmother (Amanda)

:blue: Landon, Macon 

But since I married DH he is dead set on his boy name and doesn't care about girls names, are you ladies ready for this hideous name?

:blue: Zalys

The things that have changed is my very best friend is going to name her kid either madison or landon. So I can't do either and since she doesn't have issues getting pregnant I really think she'll have the names before I will. 

NOW for the RANT!
I find myself very emotional today as yesterday I went to take a nap and told DH to wake me up in an hour so I didn't sleep all day and stay up all night. I laid down about 3ish....woke up at 10pm. Yesterday I forced him to buy this video game he's been wanting for our new xbox. Told him that would give him something to do while I'm at work. He played from 3pm til 2am then gives over the controller so I can play some of my game since of course I wasn't sleepy. So I play for an hour and drag him to bed and force myself to sleep. I FLAT OUT TELL HIM when we were laying in bed I want you to cook breakfast for me in the morning. It would be AWESOME and I'm in the mood for it. (he makes an excuse, the buttermilk is probably bad) Yes the buttermilk IS bad but there is a gas station 1 block from us. Take the car and get some, there is cash in the cubby for you to use for it so you don't have to run the card. 

I wake up to.....Him on the game. :dohh:

So I walk into the living room, place my hands on my hips, and stare. He looks at me and puckers his lips like he wants a kiss and I say NO. She he gets pissy and said FINE. I look at him and say you know exactly why I'm in a bad mood now and he COMPLETELY IGNORES ME! So my boss calls about 15 mins later and needs me to come into work for a few hours tonight. So I said yes, I tell DH I've got to go to work tonight and he said NICE. WTF ASSHOLE?! I've worked myself to death since getting the 2nd job all in the name of us having a little extra money to take home with us to TN in a week. (we leave on the 11th) And you can't even SO MUCH as make me breakfast?! So here's what I'm going to do...I'm not going to say anything to him. He's got 30 mins from now to get off the game, if he doesn't I'm going to go and take a shower and go to Dennys. When he asks where I'm going I'm just going to tell him go get back on the game and don't worry about it, I"m going to go make breakfast happen for myself.

*sigh* I'm sorry ladies about the rant and those of you who read it thank you. I'm just about ready to snap on him but I'm trying a new approach to not getting all worked up and having a screaming match. We're too old for that and it gets us no where except me crying and him punching holes in the wall like a 5 year old.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Unfortunatley, I think men just don't get it. I think they sometimes try to, but when it actually comes down to it they dont. Keep calm with him hun, If it persists I would play him at his own game, when he wants his tea made or something lol, they soon learn a little x


----------



## TryinFor1

Lekker: I totally understand what you are saying. Men are so clueless it is unbelievable sometimes! Lol. Woman have such complicated minds and men are so simple, he probably didnt even realize he did something wrong. That would super piss me off too though!

Gdane: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Times a million. You are such a special girl. I am so excited for you that you are gonna be able to do the IUI and that the hospital is willing to work with you with payments. Our hospitals dont do that. You dont have the dough, your bill is being sent to collections. QUITE irritating! Anyway, I think if it does get to the IUI point, that you will get pregnant your first cycle on it. There is just no way you wont. Lol. Sorry to hear about your SIL also. I cant stand people like that. I just want to ask her if she is intentionally trying to hurt you or if she is just a clueless bitch. Sorry, harsh. But you dont like her so I didnt think you would mind too much. Lol. 

SLH: Yes, getting in some BDing! We had friends over last night and we all drank. I didnt drink nearly as much and wasnt even drunk by the time I went to bed (at 5 in the morning :dohh: ) Anyway, DH and I were supposed to dtd last night but he was so freaking drunk it was ridiculous so we waited till this morning. I am a wee worried though because usually I (TMI) finish as he is, and this time I didnt finish at all! I hope that didnt hurt my chances very much! Let us know how your ultrasound goes! I also think what you call your hooha is funny also! lol. 

Everyone else: :hi:


AFM,

My baby names are for a :pink: it is Loreleigh Marie which we both agree on. For a :blue: I want John Glenn, named after both my grandpas that died. DH doesnt like the name John. He thinks it is too generic but it means a lot to me so I think I will be able to talk him into it. I love it.

I am on.....cd13.......I think? Yes.. cd13. I have been getting random cramps and some changed cm but it doesnt look like I am going to ovulate before DH leaves. :( We are doing it again tonight, and then tomorrow before he leaves and that will be that. No more chances for December because I KNOW that I will ovulate when he is gone. Or right when he comes back and by that time it would be too late. Also, not looking forward to him leaving. I dont want to spend four days by myself!

Yeah, I am also trying to get my job back. Not only more money, but it will hopefully take my mind off ttc so much! 

I cant wait to leave at the end of the month! We are going away for new years and that would be around the time I ovulate if I dont get a bfp this cycle. I am trying hard for one this cycle though. I have been much more relaxed this cycle. Even gave up on the OPKs. I might actually take one today though, just because of the cramps. I would like to see if it is positive or not.

HAHAHAHAHA. My best friend stayed the night last night and she was asleep on the couch with my dog. The mail person dropped the mail off and Lucy freaked out and my best friend freaked out and the look on her face was just priceless. Oh.. its the little things. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## wookie130

Still waiting on AF. She's seriously due today, so now that I'm done with the funeral I needed to attend, I'm going to lay here in bed with my awful head cold, and continue to wait for cramps or some sign of her.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

For god sakes woman :test: your temp is up no signs of af and you have cold symptoms which are also pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Freaking snow....really?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

WOOKIE!!!!! Test!!!! <3


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies! :hi:

Sorry I've been remiss in posting on here for the last couple of days - just wanted to throw some :hug: out there for y'all Gdane, SLH, tryin, wooks, pooks, lul, lekker, apple b, mrs b, buckles, kitty :hugs::hugs::hugs: and for anyone I missed. I can't keep up with this thread sometimes but I love it when there's a ton of posts to catch up on. Some lovely, lovely names there - love it! Our names so far are :blue: Oscar and :pink: Skylar (from Good Will Hunting.) 

I'm still full of the lurgy but feeling a bit better today. I've been taking guaifenesin (sp?) for the last couple of days and it's certainly helping AND it seems to be doing wonders for my CM. So yay for that. My CBFM is giving me highs earlier than ever this cycle - I'm only CD#8 and I had a high yesterday when it asked me for a stick. WTF??? I don't get it. My temps are all over the place and my chart is confusing to say the least. Whatever. I guess we'll see in a few days time. I've started POASing this cycle (OPKs) just to have something else to stress me out lol.

Have a great sunday everyone!


----------



## SLH

Gdane, I know it's hard hearing pregnancy announcements left right and centre especially when they're fake lol. Don't worry because it will be your turn soon. Before you know it your kids will be trying to have kids and you'll be a grandma. I can't believe your cousin is that old and is still this immature :wacko: I don't understand some people's children. To keep the stress levels down, I would just ignore your sil and don't talk about fertility with her. It seems to me like she's trying to get a reaction from you. I don't think she'll ever withhold the twins from you because you are their aunt. That's so awesome that the hospital will send you a bill for an IUI. I hope it doesn't come down to that, but if it does at least you won't feel stressed trying to come up with the money. 

Mrs. B :hugs: I know it's hard to see all of your friends get pregnant and have babies when you're trying so hard. I don't understand why it's so easy for some people and not others. Your time will come soon. I bet you that as soon as they give you something to ovulate you will conceive. 

Wookie, I'm sorry you had to attend a funeral :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. When are you testing? Your temp went up yesterday, so of course I'm getting excited.

Lekker, men can be assholes sometimes. I would take the game away and hide it on him. Then again, if you don't want fighting that might not be such a good idea. Like Mrs. B said, i think you should play him at his own game. The next time he wants something, tell him you're too busy. Did you end up going to Denny's? Anytime you need to rant we are all here so rant away. I might not always have the greatest advice, but I always read everything.

Tryinfor1, sperm can live for a long time, so even if your husband leaves and you get a positive OPK don't stress about it too much. I have seen lots of FF charts where a couple only had sex like once 5 days before O, and they get pregnant. If it's not this cycle, that would be cool to conceive on New Years.
I can't remember how many times I have written a huge ass post just for it to get deleted lol. The worst is when baby and bump crashes. (I have noticed that it crashes a lot).

Kekee, I'm glad that stuff is giving you more CM. I didn't notice a difference when I was taking it, but that's because I think I already have enough CM. I wonder if your monitor went nuts like mine did. You did ovulate on cycle day 12 in September, so maybe you are getting close to O. Keep having :sex: I hope you're feeling better.

AFM, I feel like CRAP! AF has hit me hard this cycle. I slept all day yesterday and most of the day before. I'm on day 4 and AF still isn't gone yet. I have been getting 3 day periods, but I think this one is going to be way longer. It's not even getting lighter grr. I used to gave 8 day periods every month and they were brutal, so when I was getting 3 day periods I was all happy and excited. Maybe the longer they are the better it is. 

They didn't tell me much from my ultrasound and blood work yesterday. My doctor just said that everything was normal and I have no cysts. I have to go back on cycle day 10 to see how big the mature follicle is. Last month it was 15mm on cycle day 10. I wonder if the clomid will make more of them or make the mature one bigger. 

I'm not sure about names. I'm such an indecisive person. I could see my kid not having a name lol. For a :blue: we like Joshua, Aaron and Nathan. For a :pink: we like Karley and Alexandra. There are so many more, but those are 5 names that DH and I both agree on. I like Danielle and Erica for girl names, but DH hates them. We will see.


----------



## wookie130

Well, AF will come today for sure, as this is 15 dpo, and I typically have a 14 day luteal phase. I think I goofed up on it needing to arrive yesterday. Today is ACTUALLY the day.

Ladies, I'm not pregnant!!! I began testing DAILY from 10 dpo, until 13 dpo, and all were BFN's, so I'm out. High temps could be from the fact that I've been running a low-grade fever off and on.

I went to urgent care last night, as I began having sharp stabbing pains in my right ear. You all may not know this, but I am deaf in my right ear, and have a condition called endolymphatic hydrops, that effects my middle ear, my balance, hearing, etc. It turns out I was getting an ear infection, and the doc gave me a z-pak. I already feel a bit better.

I'm just trying to hold my head up for my appointment on Dec. 19th.


----------



## SLH

I'm sorry Wookie. I was hoping this was it for you.

I hate ear infections. I have had them in the past and they are not fun. I did not know that you were deaf in one ear. I'm blind in one eye, so I sort of know how you feel.

It was one year ago today when I got all excited about seeing AF for the first time in 7 years. I remember being so happy thinking that I would get pregnant that month or the next month. I thought for sure I would have a baby in my arms right now or that I would be coming close. I didn't imagine that it would be taking this long. I never thought in a million years that I would need something like Clomid.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I feel exactly the same SLH, I definatly thought we would have a little family intime for this christmas, I didn't even consider not having a baby a year on, let alone not being pregnant. I think that is why I'm not feeling christmas this year. But that being said, I am glad things are going in the right direction, got my ultrasounds tomorrow, luckily hubby was able to get it off work in the end so he will be going with me, but I will have to go back to work after whilst he does some christmas shopping! lol 

Wookie, sorry about your ear infection, hope you feel better soon


----------



## LekkerSlaap

GOOOOOOOD Morning ladies! Aw Wookie I'm sorry to hear about your ear infection. I HATE those. I really hope you get to feeling better soon.

SLH 7 years!!!!! Wow. I mildly feel the same way. I thought when I got married I would be pregnant fast. 

Mrs. B good luck tomorrow! That's great that hubby can go! I told mine in feb this time around he's got to go. Last time he wasn't able to go at all. :( I wish I could take all of you ladies with me too! It would be nice

So....my chart...can anyone take a look at it and tell me I'm not ever loving crazy? I went WAYYY above the coverline. It's been steady rising for a couple of days now and this month FF actually gave me crosshairs today and said I am 5DPO. And I kinda feel weird as I sit down and think about when AF is supposed to come. Everything I have says Dec 9th. But I really feel like that is just so dang fast. But I guess I'll be 9dpo when I test and 10dpo when I get the witch? See even typing it, it looks really odd.


----------



## SLH

Last year at Christmas two of my cousins were hugely pregnant lol. I kept thinking to myself that I would be like them during this Christmas, but I'm not :( They both have babies who are under a year old. I wonder what next Christmas will be like. I bet that my other cousins will be pregnant and I won't be lol. My DH's friends birthday is next weekend and one of his friends is having a c-section on the 30th, so she'll be so big. My husbands cousin is newly pregnant and at a family get together it was hard hearing congratulations every where I went. She was showing a little then and is probably really big by now. My mom's friend is like 8 or 9 months pregnant and she would tease me every time I saw her, so now I have to stay away from that bitch lol. She knows how badly I want a baby, but is always rubbing it in my face that she's pregnant and I'm not. I think that's very MEAN!


----------



## SLH

LekkerSlaap said:


> SLH 7 years!!!!! Wow. I mildly feel the same way. I thought when I got married I would be pregnant fast.

I have to clarify that I wasn't trying for 7 years. I didn't have a period for 7 years. 6 years while I was on Depo and for a year after I got off of it. I wanted a baby starting in February of 2010, so when I was due for my next shot in April/10 I just skipped it thinking AF would come and I would get KU in no time lol. In September/10 I went on Provera to start my period and 3 months later in December I got my period back and have been trying ever since. In May when I still wasn't pregnant I bought a CBFM and a thermometer lol. I started charting on paper in May before I knew FF existed.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou Lekker, then I just got to wait 2 more weeks for my second lot of blood test, then might have some answers :happydance:

SLH ... Im holding out on your prediction for me :haha:

I honestly think there are more pregnant people around these days than there ever has been, and I dont think I am just noticing it more, there just are!


----------



## SLH

Lekker, if your period comes on the ninth then that is too quick. Your luteal phase should be at least 12 days. If you are 5dpo today then your period should come on December 13 if you have a normal 14 day luteal phase. It shouldn't come any sooner than the 11th.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

SLH said:


> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> SLH 7 years!!!!! Wow. I mildly feel the same way. I thought when I got married I would be pregnant fast.
> 
> I have to clarify that I wasn't trying for 7 years. I didn't have a period for 7 years. 6 years while I was on Depo and for a year after I got off of it. I wanted a baby starting in February of 2010, so when I was due for my next shot in April/10 I just skipped it thinking AF would come and I would get KU in no time lol. In September/10 I went on Provera to start my period and 3 months later in December I got my period back and have been trying ever since. In May when I still wasn't pregnant I bought a CBFM and a thermometer lol. I started charting on paper in May before I knew FF existed.Click to expand...

No I figured you were talking about depo. I've heard some crazy things about that. I considered it when I was younger so I would stop having a period too. But I can't even take regular BC as it makes me super sick. I just relate because when I was younger I would HOPE not to be pregnant as I wasn't in a type of relationship that He was ready to have a child. And I did date a couple of guys that I was crazy and didn't use a condom so it was like...omg please don't let me be pregnant. But when I got with my ex fiancee we tried for 2 years off and on. I'm SO thankful NOT to have gotten prego with his kid. So I thought when I got married that was the perfect time to have a baby...and 4 years later....still nothing :(


----------



## SLH

I never had unprotected sex until I met my husband. He was the reason why I started BC. Depo made me so sick though. I hated it. It made me have never ending periods at first, I had horrible acne everywhere, I had a nervous breakdown because of the hormones and had to be hospitalized, it made me gain over 50lbs, it caused night sweats and constipation. Those were just the main symptoms lol. The worst thing of all is it made me infertile :( I'm pretty certain it's the reason why I'm not pregnant yet. It's funny because while I was on it I loved the fact that I didn't get AF. That was enough to make me not care about any of the symptoms I was having. I didn't think about the future side effect that it would cause. No one told me it would cause me to be infertile, and even if they did I wouldn't care because at the time I didn't think I would ever want kids. 

Gdane, Tryinfor1 and anyone else who has taken Clomid...has it dried out your skin? My skin is so dry and the only thing different I did was take Clomid. My boobs hurt too, but I was expecting that to happen. This dry skin thing is weird.


----------



## wookie130

Lekker- I just peeked at your chart, and it's looking good. You got a lot of good BDing in this month!!! Good grief, you love birds!!! You do seem to be 5 dpo, judging from your CBFM peaks...did you ever get a + OPK, though? I'm not sure about your luteal phase length, but it SHOULD be at least 11 or 12 days long, otherwise I'd suspect a LP defect, honey. If you get your AF sooner than 11 or 12 days, I'd print your charts off, and take them immediately to the doctor, so that they can try to determine why your LP is coming up too short.

SLH- You've had quite the road, huh? I was on the Depo shot in my early 20's for only about 6 months, and I HATED it!!! Little did we know it was going to be an underlying cause for future problems...But look at how much you've learned, and the path you're on now! I feel you will come out on top of your struggles, and have a baby in your arms sooner than later. Statistically, the odds are in your favor, now that you're getting help.

Mrs. B & Gdane- I know what you mean about the difficulties of not being pregnant over the holidays. Hannah Denise or Henry James should still be cooking in my oven right now, and I looked forward to feeling her/him kicking away at this point...I was due on Valentine's Day next year. I still have a couple of little sleeper outfits and a diaper bag, an infant bathtub, and a few other odds and ends up in the attic. I wish I could just feel like those items still serve a purpose in my life, with a new pregnancy. It absolutely guts me at times...and will probably continue to do so until I get my next BFP, and my rainbow baby. I so much desire to have a take-home Hannah or Henry. I'm fortunate because I'm not surrounded by pregnant ladies...I don't know how either of you deal with it.


----------



## TryinFor1

I will respond to everyone later but please tell me I didnt just fuck up.

I am on cd14. I know I am about to ovulate either tomorrow or the next day. Today is an important day because it is the last day we could BD for this cycle. So we dtd, and about 30 minutes later I went to put in a softcup and I put it in wrong and had to take it out. When I did, there was all kinda of stuff all over it and now I am worried that I took out all the sperm that was in there. 

Atleast I waited the 30 minutes before trying to put it in. I am so stupid sometimes. I really hope I didnt just ruin everything


----------



## wookie130

Tryin, you didn't mess anything up, babe! The functional sperm passes through the cervix within the first 8 minutes or so...the rest of the junk that came out and made a mess is semen (just the medium that sperm live and swim through), and dead sperm that won't make the full journey anyway. So, do NOT stress about it! All is fine!


----------



## TryinFor1

wookie130 said:


> Tryin, you didn't mess anything up, babe! The functional sperm passes through the cervix within the first 8 minutes or so...the rest of the junk that came out and made a mess is semen (just the medium that sperm live and swim through), and dead sperm that won't make the full journey anyway. So, do NOT stress about it! All is fine!

Thanks wookie!! You made me feel so much better!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm not going to write much because I have a headache but ik just wanted to say hi. I'm feeling extra crappy because dh told me hes getting frustrated and ready to give up on ttc


----------



## TryinFor1

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm not going to write much because I have a headache but ik just wanted to say hi. I'm feeling extra crappy because dh told me hes getting frustrated and ready to give up on ttc

Sorry to hear this Gdane. :hugs: At least he understands, ya know? And if it makes you feel any better, I have a headache from hell too. And I have to drive DH to the airport so I cant just go to bed.


----------



## wookie130

Gdane, I find men say all kinds of things when they're frustrated...I'm about 800% sure he didn't mean it. Either way, when you're ready, you both need to talk about it, and reach a compromise. You've both come this far, so it would not be fair to either of you to give up...

I'd sit him down, calmly, preferably in a day or two, and tell him how sad you are that he suggested giving up. Tell him that becoming a father is a gift you want to keep trying to give him...that your heart and head is not out of the game. Also let him know that becoming a mother is an internal, instinctual desire that you can't flip off like a switch...once it lights up inside a woman, it's ON. Express to him that his qualities as a man and husband only fuels this desire more for you, and it's a journey you could only experience with HIM...a child would be a living manifestation of the love you have for him.

I guarantee he didn't mean it, sweetie. This ttc thing is so much more exhausting and emotionally draining than we could have ever imagined.

Perhaps you could negotiate a month of NTNP, and just have kinky wild elicit zoo-animal sex? Just focus on each other for 1 cycle, with the "structured" TTC pressure taken off of you both? I don't know...I'm just throwing it out there.

Hope your headache subsides soon!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hesjust frustrated I know didn't mean it.we've been doing crazy fun stuff for a few months nothing is working. I've tried everything


----------



## SLH

Wookie, you are right about how I have learned so much stuff. I wouldn't know any of the things I know now if I got pregnant easily. I'm going to be thankful that it has been such a learning experience, but I am now ready to learn about pregnancy and children which is something I really know nothing about lol. I know more about making babies then I do about babies lol. 

Tryinfor1, I was going to say the same thing Wookie said. You have absolutely nothing to worry about. I think I have read that only like 10 million sperm out of 100 million make it through the cervix and when they do it's within seconds. All of the stuff you saw was no good. 

Gdane, I'm sure he didn't mean it. He's just frustrated, and people say things they don't mean when they're frustrated. I'm sure he wants a baby just as much as you do. Maybe he thinks that if you don't TTC there will be less stress. Maybe he doesn't like to see you get so upset and hurt by the whole thing.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Well now I'm worried since you all said that I should start later than the 9th. I'm still going to test on the 8th and I'll go from there since we will be traveling next weekend. But that's also the downfall. IF I get a BFP on a stick I want to get bloods done before I go home. And I'll have 1 day to get the dr to get the results lol. Same goes for if my period does start on the 9th.


----------



## SLH

Your luteal phase was fine last month. It was a bit on the low side but it was still fine. Don't be worried just yet. Wait to see when AF comes. It might come after the 9th. Hopefully, it won't come at all.


----------



## wookie130

Can someone take gander at my chart, please? Supposedly I'm 15 dpo today, with a 14 day luteal phase. FF originally gave me crosshairs on day 12 for ovulation, but I manually overrided them, and put O day as day 14. AF is supposed to show up today, as I tested the day before yesterday (13 dpo), and it was a BFN...well, it's the early evening, and no AF yet. I'm wondering if she won't show overnight, but that never happens. You never know, I guess.

Do any of you think it's possible I ovulated later based on anything from my temps? I've had an awful cold, and although I'm on day 2 of antibiotics, my temp was 99.18 a couple of hours ago, which is high for me.

Blah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please someone attempt to illuminate me.


----------



## SLH

It does look like cycle day 12 or 14 to me. When did you get your cold? If you got it around cycle day 14 FF could be off if you were sick and it's possible that maybe you ovulated later. You never got a peak this month did you? Did you get a positive OPK at any point?


----------



## wookie130

I've had my cold only since Friday.

I did not get a peak this month, but I did get + OPK's around days 12-14. I clearly remember having rather severe O pains overnight on CD 14. I've really only been running a low-grade temp the past 2 days off and on...

??????????????


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I would say cd14 what kind of tests are you using?


----------



## SLH

If you were getting pains I would say 14. I only say 12 because of what my charts look like lol. It could have been later though and your cold is the reason for the temp rise, but I doubt it. I think your cold is making your temps erratic, however. I'm going to say cycle day 14 for ovulation. 

What kind of hpt's are you using? I wonder what your temps will be like tomorrow.


----------



## SLH

You had a pretty big temp dip today. If you're not pregnant, I bet your temperature will drop even more tomorrow and AF will come. Your temps over the past few days aren't as high as they were in the days before. I'm sorry :(


----------



## wookie130

So...AF is late?

I used Dollar Tree hpts, which are supposedly sensitive at 25 miu.


----------



## wookie130

I don't expect that I'm pregnant...I'm just wondering when AF will show. She's never late unless I flubbed up my O date, and O'ed later. CLOCKWORK 14 day luteal phase, so I'm confused.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'd test with something else if your temps are still up. Dollar ones are not accurate sometimes


----------



## SLH

Maybe you're just having an off month? Since you're sick I would wait until AF comes and then count backwards 14 days and override FF. My LP fluctuates by a day or two, but usually is 10 days.


----------



## wookie130

It very well could be the case, SLH. The counting back 14 days strategy and overriding FF sounds like a good plan.

Thanks for peeking in on my chart, hon!


----------



## TryinFor1

How is everyone?


----------



## SLH

I'm tired. I'm getting frustrated with AF because she's not going away. How are you doing?

Wookie, I can't wait to see your chart in the morning.


----------



## TryinFor1

Wookie, I think you are pregnant

And alright. Kinda sad cause I didnt get my positive OPK and hubby is gone. I wish he was still here.. GRR this was just not the time to leave! I think it will be positive tomorrow, in fact I am pretty sure of it. My left side is hurting like a bitch and my cm is perfect. :dohh: we dtd twice yesterday and once today. Hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## wookie130

Tryin, I wish that were true, honey. I just don't think I am...I do think my charting skills suck, however! LOL!!!

I think you're all covered in the BD department...I think the cramping and CM is telltale that you've hit it right on!


----------



## TryinFor1

[IMG]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/IMG00639-20111204-2109.jpg[/IMG]


Whoo hoo! I was going pee, after holding it for an hour, and something told me to catch some and dip a stick in. When it looked positive, I put in a digi to confirm. Looks like I will still be ovulating tomorrow!

Sorry it is sideways. No matter what I do, the picture is always sideways


----------



## SLH

yay tryinfor1! Your bd was timed great. Sperm can live for 5 days and if you ovulate in a day or 2 they will still be alive and ready waiting for your egg!


----------



## TryinFor1

I hope we did it! I was gonna wait till the 22 to test, but I think I will do it the 17. That is the day AF is due, and I have a christmas party to go to. Dont wanna drink if there is a baby in there!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Yes my positive opks were the same days as my peaks. I guess I didn't put them on there. As for today I've got a runny nose and damn near puked at olive garden today. It was terrible. I'm really wanting to start testing tomorrow but I won't allow myself to. I took the catch cup out of the bathroom and threw it away. I'll put one back in there in a couple of days. I've only got one Walgreens test and a couple of ic I won't be buying frer until the 8th or later. I'm still really pissed off about the false positive.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Quick update... Scans show signs of pcos, blood tests required to confirm x


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. B- Good luck dear! I hope it isn't PCOS, but at least you'll know!

Well, my temp was a bit down this morning, so AF must still be coming...maybe today?


----------



## Apple Blossom

:hi: Ladies sorry Ive been Missing but ive had so much to catch up on since being unwell and I just havnt had the time, but I have sat down with a piece of paper and I am going to try and respond to you all, but sorry if I miss anyone or anything, their was pages upon pages :haha:

SLH: How is AF I really hope she is not pestering you anymore, I hate the long ones they just feel like they have been aroung forever and can be really painfull. This might sound silly but could it be your new Aspirin regime that you are on that could of caused it? I hope that you have all the success you need with using Clomid and I pray that it works for you. As for your question about my appt it is a long one which starts at 10am with OH sa then the consultaion is at 11.30am then the counselling is at 1.30pm and then the appt with the nurse is at 2.30pm for bloods and a lesson in injecting myself and using the fertililty drugs etc. so we should leave at about 3.30pm or around 4ish so its a long day but the trip is 1hr 30 mins their and back.And if it doesnt work we have another 4 attempts at it and that might be able to stretch to more all depending on how I respond to the drugs and how good my eggs are, I suppose as longs as they can use my eggs for the ladies Im donating to I could go on and on.And thank you so much for the kind thought of thinking positive it is a real help, we are not having treatment that day but we could be any day after depending how quick they are at finding someone to recieve my other eggs.

Gdane: Sorry you have had a tough time Hun, but I think TTc gets to us all and it will pass and then pop up again and then pass and then pop up again and you get the picture but its all about how we cope with this when it happens and do you know we cant always be ok with it and its ok to not be ok. Sorry about your SIL as well I think she is being a bit mean, maybe not intentially but these things hurt, I hope this never effects your relationship with the twins as that would be hard for you as I know how much you love them but I know it wont come to that, just sort out your differences and tell her when she is hurting you, she has got to understand just how much pressure you are under and it easy to forget when you have kids. 

Mrs B: Sorry to hear that you was struggling too with with people getting preggers ( I think it was you that mentioned that :haha:), it is very difficult when you see so many with a belly that you wish you had, you have got remain positive it will be you hun :hugs:, and I really hope you havnt got PCOS, but at least it is something that can be helped.

Tryin: your break away for new yr sounds fab I bet you have so much fun, and it will be great to BD in a more relaxed enviroment and whilst away having fun. You sound like you nailed it timing wise though this mth as the sperm will still be in their waiting for your little eggy to realise, so well done :thumbup:. And thanks for the positve thought also it all helps and is very much appreciated :hugs:.

Wookie:Thank you so much for the tips hun, I have been trying so hard to get rid of the UTI and I had then got a very small yeast infection also, but all cleared up now I litrally sat on the toilet drinking and peeing :blush::haha::blush::haha:. Sorry you have been unwell also I hate ear infections because they hurt right down the side of my neck and its not pleasent at all and when you swollow, I really hope it gets better soon, and sorry that Af is on her way for you :hugs:

Lekker: I know what you mean about guys and not pulling their weight, the worst thing that my OH does is about an hour before we need to go out he will suddenly decide that he has something to do that is so not important like a puzzle book or send a tweet something he could do later and I need him to get ready or take one of the dogs out, we are nearly always about 2 hrs late in getting somewhere because of him, so now I tell him we have to be somewhere a couple hours before :haha:. We can argue pretty bad as he just doesnt listen and we end up with the same result as you me in tears and him throwing things, so I stopped doing his laundry and now he does it all and mine and ds's :rofl:. As for your dreams I think something must be playing on your mind like are you expecting a pregnancy announcement from a close friend as sometimes when your asleep it comes out in your head their, if you get what I mean.Me and OH have been having dreams about babies mine is our baby and he dreams of other people having babies :wacko: very strange but I think its because its playing on our minds at the mo.

KeeKee: I have for some reason nothing wrote by your name but Im sure I had seen that you had put something. But Hi and :hugs: to and sorry if I missed something you have put. Thinking of it I think you have been unwell like so many of us, so I hope you get better.

Well I think I replyed to everyone, so so sorry if I didnt.

AFM, well Im feeling so much better and that is a massive relief, I just have tommorow to get through now and then its the day of our appt, which I put above about what will happen, we will have no treatment on this day it is purely to get things started and to talk about the drugs and how to inject myself and for them to have a look at things in my womb etc etc. But we are super excited :happydance: and cant wait. My two dogs Honey and Blossom have been really good and there has benn no more fights but we have decided to have them both spayed as its there hormones causing them to be little cowbags and I dont have time for them being silly :haha: and its horrible to watch and to split them up is really hard as they are Shar Peis and they are strong. Oh and nearly forgot but OH's mum called at the weekend and said that she is giving us the £600 we need to pay for our IVF tests :happydance: was so pleased as I have saved up the money but now we can use that money to get each other christmas pressie's, its a shame she doesnt have enough to pay for the IVF and then I wouldnt have to share my eggs but its amazing that she can help us out. 

Have a good day all, and I hope you are all well.


----------



## Apple Blossom

OMG how long was that :blush: hope you dont get bored readin that ladies but I just had to catch up and reply to you all as you are all such a lovely bunch of ladies :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Apple Blossom

Forgot to put names on here, and may I say you have all picked some lovely names,

:pink:: Sofia Esme, Tegan Bella.

:blue:: Ryley Fenton.


----------



## SLH

Lekker, I'm sorry you're not feeling well. I hope you feel better soon. Get lots of rest and drink lots of fluids. Your chart is looking very nice. It's going up and up instead of up and down. 

Mrs. B :hugs: I'm sorry. I hope they can give you something that will help. I'm sure once they do you'll conceive in no time.

Wookie, it looks like you'll get AF. I'm not sure when, but maybe tomorrow. That's just a guess though. It hink your temp will drop big time tomorrow :cry:

Apple Blossom, I'm so happy that the uti cleared up. You must be so relieved. I will be thinking of you on Wednesday. I hope all goes well.

Gdane, how are you doing? I hope you are better.


----------



## SLH

OMG, Gdane, you have a "W" on your chart!


----------



## SLH

Everyone on the FF forum would be flipping right now.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Love it apple blossom! Especially the twilight names!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol why?


----------



## Apple Blossom

GdaneMom4now said:


> Love it apple blossom! Especially the twilight names!

Thats not on purpose Honestly :blush:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hello ladies!!!!

OMG Countdown for the first time EVER actually detected ovulation...on the 20th...erm that screws the pooch on ovulating late. But at least we did the BDing that day. 

About that miscarriage dream I'm going to assume it was a premonition.
My little sister went into the hospital that night because she started bleeding some. She's 11 weeks. She's bleeding into the placenta and possibly having what they call a natural abortion. (gags at that word) Her body is trying to reject the baby I guess. So the dr said that it's a total 50/50 (awesome odds right?! sarcasam) She went into the hospital about the time I had that dream since I remember DH waking me up and telling me that it was 7pm and then I actually woke up at 10pm. Megan went to the hospital about 7pm. ODD!!!!!

Lastnight ALL I dreamed about was ME having BFP's and it was so strange. I had like 5 different dreams where I got them. Like I said I haven't really been thinking about it too much like I did last month. As I still have kept strong and haven't tested yet. And my temps are STILL high today! :) So please keep your fingers crossed and say a little prayer for Megan.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Oh and Gdane, according to FF it says my period is due on the 12th but my phone still says the 9th. So if you want to change my date to the 11th even though I am going to test on the 8th....that's a lot of dates right there lol


----------



## Apple Blossom

Lekker will say a pray for your sister, I hope her and the little bean are ok :flower:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hi girls :hi:

Ooh lovely, loads to catch up on on here :happydance:.

Gdane, aw I'm sure your OH didn't meant that but it is pretty bloody stressful isn't it? I guess sometimes we don't think how our OHs are affected by it...I hope you get to have a talk about it and am sending you big :hugs: honey.

SLH so sorry you're having a nightmare with the :witch::growlmad:. How are you getting on with your little pink and blue pills? Hope they're not still making you sick :hugs:.

Lekker will keep your little sis in my prayers. Hope she and the bean are ok :hugs:. And sorry you're feeling ill...I think we're all a bit like that. So many bugs going round. 

Wooks sorry about your ear infection :hugs: and hope you feel better soon. Sorry AF is playing peep. I hate it when she does that. Are you thinking of testing again?

Apple B ,wow that's a long day of appointments! I'll be thinking of you and hope everything goes well :hugs:.

Tryin :hugs:, lul :hugs:, pook :hugs:, mrs b :hugs:, buckles :hugs:, pook (where ARE you? :cry:) :hugs:. Hope you're all ok ladies. 

AFM I'm feeling much better today and have been back in to work. Still getting highs on CBFM but not much else - sticky CM, -ve OPKs, a cervix that's up and down (??) and temps that are all over the place :growlmad:. This cycle is going to drive me insane :wacko:.

Love you all! xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

Lekker: I am so sorry to hear about your sister. That is really sad. I will also say a prayer for her and her bean for their safety. I do hope she is not having a MC. especially at 11 weeks.. almost out of her first trimester. :( Good luck testing! You only have a few more days!! 

GDane: your chart is looking good! I so freaking hope that you caught this month. I really dont want you to have to go through the IUI. I cant wait to get the fertility bracelet. I bet it is going to be lovely and I am going to wear it everyday. :) I am really excited and I have a little something coming your way too. It is kinda dumb.. but I think you will enjoy it. Lol. 

Apple Blossom: OMFG. I am so freaking excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to hear about how everything went! I am going to be stalking you until you get on here and tell us everything. And that is so freaking sweet of your MIL. I think that if we get to the point of IVF that my mom and grandmother, as well as DH mom, would be willing to help us out also. What are families for? Lol. And I am so excited that you guys get to give each other presents! What are you thinking about getting him? I still have to get a present for DH too. He bought me a jacket and a backpack for chrismas!! I cant wait to get them!

Mrs B.: I also hope that you dont have PCOS. But like its already been said.. by lekkar I think?? that atleast you will know what is going on. You could go on like clomid or something to help you ovulate and you will get pregnant in no time. I love going to the DR and getting things done that have to do with TTC. I say this to everyone. ANSWERS. You get answers! Some may be scary but there are solutions to every problem, and that gets you one step closer to your bfp!

Wookie: Sorry to hear about the temp drop! But you are definitely not out till she shows. You are what? 16dpo or something? that is quite a long LP!

KeeKee: glad to hear you are feeling better! I hope your cycle evens out. It sucks how nuts this entire thing really is. Lol. People dont realize the science behind it all! And we love you too!!!!

SLH: How are you today doll? Ready to get to ovulating!?!? What cd are you on? Have you started your clomid yet? Sorry if I have asked you all this, which I think I have. Lol

AFM,
I am ovulating today I think.. although the cramps are gone so I kinda have a feeling I actually ovulated overnight. I hope I did at least. My nipples dont hurt yet though so maybe I havent ovulated yet. I am trying to hold my pee till at least one so I can take another OPK and make sure it has gone back down the negative. It was weird getting a surge late at night. I have ALWAYS gotten my surge with FMU or in the middle of the day. I dont think I have ever gotten a negative in the afternoon, and then a positive at night. Oh well.. as long as it was positive I could really care less! And I am glad that we still have a chance this month since we did BD the day before yesterday and yesterday, with at least a 10-12 hours in between each time to give the sperm a chance to recuperate.

I also got a present in the mail today from DH. I am not allowed to open it but with him being gone, it is like sitting here mocking me. IDK if I can resist!! Wait.. I just remembered what it was. Lol. He bought me a pair of nice earphones for my tablet. DUH. Well, that sucks. Now I know what is in there! lol 

How is everyone else?

Oh, and to the people that I missed individually :hi: !!!

GDane, could you put me down as testing December 17? Thanks!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Ladies, I agree with you all, I love answers! I got a call today from my GPs and I have a phone consultation tomorrow so should find out a bit more then, but I think he'll just repeat what the lady told me today but officially? Its a little strange as she said my GP office wont get my results until 3 days time as it gets sent in post, then they rang me today! 

The way I see it tho, is if they have seen things on the scan then surely thats pretty correct, so bloods will just confirm? or can it still not be?

Going to see my sister and niece tomorrow, looking forward to that.

My friend txt me today, shes going to be having her baby boy any day now!

Lekker, sending positive vibes your way to your sister, hope she is ok.

Glad your feeling better keekee


----------



## TryinFor1

Things change all the time Mrs. B! Just dont feel too stressed about it quite yet.


----------



## Mrs.B.

No Im not stressing, just dont see how they can see cysts and things but cant confirm until bloods. I think work are getting pissed at me having appointments and doctors phone calls etc x

But then I am never off sick so they should remember that! x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Thanks Tryin I just dont know how Im not jumping up and down right now with excitement. Im not sure really what to get OH he would like a new drill so maybe I will get him one. I really think you have covered yourself with your BDing that you have done Hun, but lots and lots of good luck for this mth.


----------



## TryinFor1

And you are trying to create your family, which will always be more important than work. I hate jobs that think your job is your life.

My old job, which I am ironically in the process of trying to get back (lol), thought that my entire life should be work when I go to school full time for something totally different. I was working 5-6 days a week, going to school 5 days a week, and had to study sometime in between. We have lives people!


----------



## TryinFor1

Apple Blossom said:


> Thanks Tryin I just dont know how Im not jumping up and down right now with excitement. Im not sure really what to get OH he would like a new drill so maybe I will get him one. I really think you have covered yourself with your BDing that you have done Hun, but lots and lots of good luck for this mth.

Thank you! I am jumping up and down enough for you, dont worry! Lol. I just cant wait to see you get your bfp!


----------



## Apple Blossom

Awww thank you :hugs:, very sweet of you. Youll get yours too soon hun and then you will be jumping up and down.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I don't think jumping up and down is a good idea while pregnant haha just visualize it hahahaha


----------



## Mrs.B.

:haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

MrsB: I like Dylan Michael and Ellie, Ariana, Tegan and Rhiannon the best!! I hope you can get in the spirit....just think we have amazing husbands to come home too. Some people don't even have that. We gotta be thankful for that and hopefully the baby thing will fall into place soon. (preaching to the choir, I know) I agree! Pregnant People are EVERYWHERE!! :wacko: I'm sorry you have pcos. I have pcos too so if you have any questions let me know, and I can send you a book I got from another girl on here too, oh crap, you're in the UK why don't you people live closer!! You can diagnose PCOS in two ways. I had cysts but "not enough to classify as pcos" so they did blood work and my elevated male horomone confirmed pcos. I think they did cd3 bloods for that. It can be diagnosed with either or. I'm sorry doll :hugs:

Wookie: I think it's lovely you want to honor your angel baby that way. :) I was thinking about that if I would ever keep the names if I lost a baby. I think I would. Funerals suck. I hope it was okay as funerals can be. :hugs: I can't believe AF hasn't showed for you yet!! What the eff? But your temps do look like she's right around the corner now. I'm sorry dear. On to next cycle! I see Iowa got hit with a snow storm! We got a little but not much at all. It was a little icey on saturday but then it melted and today we got a little snow but it was light fluffy pretty stuff. Not like we normally get. I can still see all the grass. :) I'm so sorry about your ear. That really sucks I used to get ear infections all the time and they just make you want to die. I hope you get well soon. 

Lekker: I LOVE your names! Madison is close to addison so thats a given lol. but I wanted to name our son landon but I know a landon now and my hubby doesn't like that name. I'm sorry but I don't know what your DH is thinking with that other name lol. I hope you get to use your names before your friend!! If not I'm sure you'll find something you love even more! I feel your pain on the Xbox. Usually my hubby is pretty good at helping but sometimes he falls in the zone too. You should give me your gamer id and we can play together if you play call of duty!! :) Leave those stupid boys out of it or all four play together online :dance: I hope everything is better now though. I think it's awesome you are trying a different approach to fighting. I hate fighting. My greatest marriage advice is cool off and hug it out! :thumbup:!! Whoaaa nice temp rise!! I'm so sorry about your sister and the baby. I hope they're okay. I hope your dreams about you are premonitions too. I give you permission to dream about my BFP :haha: You confused me with your dates so I'll just leave you at the 8th lol let me know dear. You made me :rofl: with your post about jumping up and down hahaa

Tryin: I didn't know all hospitals don't do payment arrangements!! I know you can get a personal loan if worst comes to worst! I hope no one has to go that route though. My SIL is something else. I said what I needed to say and we're going on like nothing happened and I just won't say anything more to her about fertility. I like your classic names :) They're beautiful! They're really coming back for a trend too! I bet you'll ovulate soon and if you don't I think you'll still be okay. Try not to stress about it doll! I know it's easier said than done but just try and stay busy and keep your mind off it. That's pretty funny about your friend. LoL. I would've died i think.

keeKee: Also, Lovely names like everyone else!! I hope you're feeling better and everything goes as planned for you. You're gettin to bding time! I hope your freaking cycle straightens itself out soon! :dust: to you!

SLH: I'm not sure what my SIL deal is. I'm just trying to ignore her. Whatever. Apparently she forgot who she used to be and that she went through the same thing. I'm sorry you feel like such crap. AF does really suck. I wish I could make it all better for you. Hopefully she's gone...I know I'm really behind on all of this stuff. That's great that you don't have any cysts!! Hopefully it's your month! Clomid does help your eggs grow bigger. You're taking it cd 3-7 that makes less follicles but more mature. If you took them 2-6 you would have more follicles but less mature. Etc. It blocks the estrogen receptors in your brain so your brain makes more estrogen which makes your eggs grow :) I can't wait to see your progress especially since you can try this month. I love your names. I'm a little partial to aaron bc my best guy friend is named aaron but I can tell you he HATES his name with a passion because it's also a girls name...just a heads up. I feel the same about never thinking I would need this much help getting pregant. They scare you so much growing up that it only takes one time...oh the lies!! :grr: That is horribly mean that she's rubbing being pregnant in your face! I would punch her for you!! :hugs: I'm sorry you went through all that with BC...I thought I was bad on BCP...that's so sad. I'm so sorry. Clomid has not dried out my skin more than normal I don't think..maybe its the winter weather?? My skin does get itchy everywhere but I don't know if that's clomid. What the heck does the W thing mean? I'm annoyed that my temp is bouncing up and down. Tell me it's good news lol.

Apple Blossom: I'm so so so so happy you're feeling better! I felt so bad!! I can't wait for your appointments, I don't know if I'll ever be able to contain myself in your tww after the actual IVF. I'm glad you're getting your doggies fixed. Hopefully that will help out. That's so sad when they fight. Kaya just bit my DH when they were playing...he's not too happy with her right now. I am sooo ecstatic that your Oh's mom sent you some money. That's amazing news. I was going to send you the same but I thought stuff from America is more thoughtful and fun. Too bad it costs an arm and a leg to send stuff! LoL. That's so funny that your names were picked before twighlight but I don't know if I believe you :haha: I know you're love for those books/movies!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Alrighty...everyone got that?!?! Haha. I'm trying to catch up I know I've been MIA. Speaking of MIA where the eff is Lull and Pook?!??! Come out of hiding before I come find you!!!!

As for myself I keep feel like I'm peeing myself I have so much CM. Everything is happening like usual before AF soo I know i'm not supposed to but I do feel like I'm out. (don't hurt me apple!)--speaking of you...I work at the garbage service company you know....we signed up a person that lives on Apple Blossom Circle...made me think of you :hugs:

My boss friend gave me a bunch if info on how to increase fertility too. I will post it later

My temps are driving me crazy going up down up down. This is the lowest they've been in a few months at 10dpo. My face is breaking out like crazy and they're not just ugly, they hurt really bad. But overall I'm in a better mood :) My Dh might kill me if I don't get off here soon....I've obviously have been here a while with ^^ my novel. I really have no news. We'll see what tomorrow's temp brings because it normally drops within 11-12 dpo...but I'm not sure about my ovulation date either because I overrode FF the past couple of times. I swear that thing is going haywire. I was freaking busier than crap at work today which was nice because it got my mind off things. That best girl friend I met for lunch a month or so ago after not talking for 1 1/2 years I gave her a call after work and talked for like an hour and half like old times. It was super super nice and I also had a long talk with one of my bosses about family and infertility and stuff and she was super nice. She's really warming up to me and I love it. My boss friend said she would be the hardest to get along with. I found out insurance might not start til february so I might try acupuncture for a few months. Gotta do something. Better go dolls. Catch ya later!!


----------



## wookie130

Well, I believe AF is showing up...had some light pink on the toilet tissue. So that most likely put my real O day on CD 15 or 16, huh? Frickity-frackin' chart!!!!! And even frickin-frackier monitor!!! That damn thing better be giving me my peak this cycle, or I don't even know what I'll do!!!

Okay, well the good news, is that I'm not utterly psycho about AF's arrival this time. It's disappointing, sure, but I'm ready to have some clearer info from my chart, monitor, and possibly my doctor's appointment. 

My problem, is that I've been googling. I know, I know...naughty bad!

Now I'm afraid I have Asherman's syndrome, which is a common problem with women who have had D&C's, particularly from missed miscarriages. Ugh.

Apple, I can't wait to hear how it goes...so have they retrieved your eggs, or are they transferring fertilized eggs to your uterus? I guess I'm curious as to what's going to happen on Wednesday? Have you had to give yourself injections? Ooooh, that gives me the willies, I can't help it! LOL!!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

:hugs:

I have everything crossed for you Gdane!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My temp tanked as expected...af will be here in a few days.


----------



## wookie130

Ugh, Gdane, I'm sorry. What's with all of us getting AF all the time? I'm right there with you. CD 1 here.

I did NOT reset the monitor. Do you think it may ask for 20 sticks again, and not give me a peak for the 2nd month in a row? I'm going to order a new box of test sticks just in case.


----------



## SLH

Wookie, I'm sorry AF came :hugs: 

Gdane, you're not out until the :witch: comes.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Well hello ladies! So my temp dropped today BUT I'm not exactly sure how much I'm caring about it since I didn't sleep well lastnight. I'm thinking about going to bed and taking a nice long nap and seeing what it says then. Who knows? I did the no no and tested today just to shut that nagging feeling up and get it out of my system. Of course it was negative, as to be expected. BUT I'm convinced to wait a couple of more days. So that makes it a little easier. I'm thinking if I convince myself I'm out this month MAYBE I'll get a surprise...right? haha Well ladies I'm going to try to take a nap since I had physical therapy this morning and it always makes me wanna nap.


----------



## TryinFor1

Hey ladies.

Well, I am running on no sleep....literally....like I have been awake for 25 hours. Lol. I am exhausted. My friend and I drank last night and we had a guy friend come over. She went to bed around six in the morning and we stayed up talking until 9 when he left. It was nice. I hadnt talked to him like that in a long time.

I have no idea if I ovulated last night or if it is today. My sex drive is through the freaking roof so it pretty much sucks every kind of ass that DH isnt here. Lol.

GDane: Sorry to hear about your temp drop, but SLH is right. You are not out till she shows.

Wookie: Sorry you got af, but glad you are not too upset over it. Hopefully this month will bring you a better idea of your cycles since your chart and monitor and such was crazy last cycle.


OMFG. I have such a headache. And my house is a freaking mess from us last night. I am gonna have to sleep for a while before I can even think about cleaning it. 

It snowed here last night/this morning too. I hate snow.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry ladies just a very quick update, Im on my phone. Doctor confirmed using my earlier blood test, although the test didn't really show much, all symptoms together have confirmed. I have an appointment to discuss ovulation meds and diabetes meds. Will try get on later to catch up. Hope your all well xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mrsb: I'm on those meds if you have any questions


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi ladies this is just a quick one as I have got the docs to walk and OH is chomping at the bit to get back on here to do some work.
Well its the big day tommorrow and Im excited but so nervous as well. I think I read that wookie asked if I was having the eggs put back in tommorrow but my appt is to do OH sa, to have our consultation with possible scan of my womb etc, then we have a couselling session and after that I have to have some bloods taken and to be shown how and where to inject myself with the drugs when I start so I right at the very beginning at the mo, but apparently they said to be prepared for it all to move very fast after this appt, so Im ready for that. Will update tommorrow when Im back :hugs:.


----------



## TryinFor1

AB: I saw your ticker say 2 weeks and 5 days till Christmas and I almost started crying. Lol

Good luck tomorrow. I am so excited for you!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

wookie: I feel for ya hun. I'm sorry Af got you. :hugs: You never know, you might get a peak this time around. Every cycle is different.

SLH: Thanks, but I'm pretty sure I'm out. loL I've been eating like a cow today. I just hope these next couple months fly by because I"m going to feel like a douche doing nothing.

Lekker: Hope you got some more sleep and that you're still in the running. SOMEONE needs to get a BFP sooN!

Tryin: you made me chuckle when you texted me last night. I hope you girls had fun and that you got everything cleaned up. Just try and stay busy and Max will be back in no time :) I feel your pain, I hate it when DH has to go out of town for work. ESPECIALLY during fertile time.

MrsB: I hope you're doing well with the news. :hugs: Let me know if you need anything. I'm going to start taking some anti diarhheal stuff because metformin makes stuff run RIGHT through most people...but some people don't get any side effects...hopefully you're one of the lucky ones.

Apple: Oh my goodness it's already here! I wouldn't be able to sleep if Iwere you! Let me know how everything goes!!! :friends:

***Everything is pretty boring here today in BnB land. I've been eating like a cow today and am ready for AF to show. I wonder how my next cycles will be if my doc doesn't have me do clomid. I called her to see what she wants to do because I really don't want to go in without insurance. I really don't want my 70day cycles. BLAH. I almost would rather get on bcp right now if that's what the specialist will want me to do when I have insurance to get rid of my cysts. I can tell him right now I have some because I can feel it. My doctor is supposed to give me a call back tomorrow and tell me what she wants me to do. Maybe I'll have to go in and talk to her.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Gdane, I'm not sure what the drugs they were talking baout are called, do you mind me asking abit about what you have? what they do?

I don't know if this is part of it but I am constantly tired? Did/do you get that? Ive been fighting with them for ages to try find out why, had tyroid tests done and everything but that all came to a head. Just wondered it this may explain it a little?

Suppose I best get off to work rather than sitting on my computer :)
xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey ladies, 

Gdane :hugs: and hope AF doesn't show. Damn her. 

Apple B super good luck for today! How exciting! Can't wait to hear how you get on :hugs:.

Tryin aw it's crap when your OH is away when you are in your fertile zone :hugs:. Glad you had a good night though, those are always the best nights when you stay up late talking.

Lekker hope you had a good nap and your temps get better :hugs:.

Mrs B :hugs:.

Wookie sorry AF arrived honey :hugs:.

SLH :hugs: what's occurring with you lovely?

Pook :hugs:, lul :hugs:, buckles :hugs: hope you ladies are well.

AFM looks like I'm ov'ing early - got first peak and a +ve OPK yesterday. I don't know what my body's doing :shrug:. Least we got some BDing in last night and might go for round 2 later today. Saw the breast surgeon yesterday and I've got another op early next year to have my implant exchanged for a fuller one so am happy with that. It's filthy weather here (gales/rain) so am going to spend the day lying on the sofa and watching crappy daytime TV when OH goes to work :thumbup:.

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

First of all....say some prayers for my lovely Apple Blossom who is beginning her IVF treatment today after 6 years of trying! :dust: and :hugs: to you! I'll be thinking about you!!

On a crappier note, I had a pretty bad night last night. My sister talked me into going to my nephews christmas program (this is the sister who had the fiance that choked and beat her while she was six months pregnant with my 3 year old nephew watching)

I'm terrified my nephew is going to be like his father. He has no discipline and he was screwing around on stage and are you ready for this? He started acting like he was hitting baby jesus. It was a doll, but still, i was mortified and I didn't even know I wanted to tell anyone. 

That's not the worst part, the worst part is I have to see my sisters ex fiance with his new wife. Firstly, every time i see his smug stupid smile on his pretty face, it fills me with rage. That night he did that to my sister and niece I could have murdered him if I knew I wouldn't go to prison. I'd actually be doing the world a favor. I wouldn't ever murder someone, but that's how much rage fills me. What a piece of filthy scum. UGH. I just found out his wife was pregnant also. Apparently God can give the scum of the earth kid after kid, even though he almost killed one before it was born right in front of the other, and can't even be a father to them...but I was expecting to see her and hate her *knowing* she has a little tiny start of a baby...no she has a portruding baby bump thats sticking right in my face. 

Plus I felt horrible because my other niece was clinging to me and was screaming she had to go with my parents. I don't know why she doesn't like them. My family had some drama and we barely got to see her the first two years of her life and I think that I look like her dad (my brother) and that's why she clings to me...I literally had to peel her off me, and I was thinking, why can't this be my child? Why me? What did we do that was SO wrong that we don't deserve to raise and love a child of our own when pieces of scum get handed baby after baby. So sick. I cried all the way home and again when I got home. Hubby didn't know what to say because he was hurting too but he tried cheering me up anyways. He's my favorite person in the world.

MrsB: I'm on clomid (the one that makes you Ov) and Metformin (the diabetes one) I don't have time to write everything out now, but yes, I'm ALWAYS tired. I don't know if it's from the PCOS or what but Ihate it and have been struggling with it my whole life. I gained weight after I got off bcp because the fake horomones were suppressing my PCOS horomones and I have embarrarssing facial and body hair...and I break out WAYY more than I used to ever on bcp. And I can feel my cysts and had non existant cycles when I wasnt' on clomid.I haven't had success with them yet, but a lot of girls do! 

KeeKee: I hope you caught this time. That's weird you're oving so early, but hopefully it's a great little egg that was ready just at the perfect time for you.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

AF hasn't showed but I can tell shes lurking :witch: And to top it all off I tihnk I'm getting sick. I woke up with my throat hurting pretty bad this morning and my sinuses draining. Great. This is usually a two week thing.

Pook, I see you lurking too! Come out of hiding and please tell us you have some good news!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aw Gdane you poor thing :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Just wanted to send you some hugs and you know we're all here whenever you need to vent. Life is so unfair when horrible people get babies and good people struggle no matter how hard they try and how much they want it and how good they'd be as parents. It sucks. Hope you're not getting this horrible cold/flu thing...get some guaifenesin, it's great for your CM :thumbup:. Take care of yourself and hope you feel better soon lovely :hugs:.


----------



## wookie130

Gdane-How awful. You deserve a child absolutely, and obviously are surrounded by some folks who don't...my heart goes out to you and DH.

Keekee- Best of luck, lady!!!! Tons of baby dust to you!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Gdane: If I lived near you I would have you show me who this guy is. I don't take that stuff very lightly. And I would totally find him and beat his ass! lol That poor kid he doesn't know any better and that's so embarrassing :(

As for me today the temp was EXACTLY that same....I really don't feel that it's going to happen for me this month. But it's ok. I'm already getting a little acne, mild cramps, and I want to eat a ton of snickers. I know she's on her way.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Lekker :hugs:. Snickers often herald the arrival of the witch for me too.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I feel your pain lekker. My face is broke out and I'm eating everything especially chocolate. Af will be here soon


----------



## wookie130

Oh, ohhhhhhh!!!!!!

Many prayers to Apple Blossom today as she undergoes her journey with IVF...I hope sincerely that this will yield a BFP for her, her child, and DH!!!!!!!

Best of luck, Apple! We're cheering you on, and sending you loads of test tube baby mojo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Apple : Best of luck!! :thumbup:

GDane : :hugs: Hope your not coming down with anything horrible and arent feeling too bad. I know what you mean with face break out, my skin is awful ATM and I'm only CD10.

Wookie : Sorry AF got you :flower:

Love everyones baby names BTW ... yes, I was that behind!


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi ladies I havent read anything you have all put yet just wanted to copy and paste this first.

Well here does, I dont think this will be very long ath Im emotional and phyiscally drained of life and blood LOL and it wasnt by a certain Cullen 

Going to the clinic was hectic their was a 7 car pile up which OH managed with his experince in the roads and driving to avoid, DS is not very well so we had to drop him of at the MIL. But we was both not too nervous to be fair so that was good. Then when we got their we had our weight and height and photo taken for identfication, then we had to go and do the SA and OH really wanted me to be thier even if it wasnt to help ( I offered) he just wanted the support, we had what is refered to as the honeymoon suit which is just a bigger room than the others, it was may I say very private and in a different building so we was so at ease it was unreal and very important for OH, he did the business himself as I have a very tender hand and am very careful and slow ( sorry far too much info) so it was done in mins if that .

We then had our consultation which went very well up until the doctor informed us that one of the blood tests i have to have will take 4 weeks to come back OH was not happy at all, but the doctor did say that it could be back in 2 weeks and that without we just cant start yet thats this month out for starting so Im aiming at Jan now, and all being well that they match me looks wise to the reciepent of my eggs. Yep they have to make sure that she will be comfortable that her child will look like her which I must admit I love as not many places make this a requirement and it must be lovely for her ( bless her) to look like the child. We had alot of paparwork to go through and signing away to do then.

Then I had an internal scan done and he said my womb is lovely and the lining is 100% , he counted how many follicles I had at the moment and I had 21 so he was over the moon about that and that was without any drugs, but he will be careful not to over stimulate them because of this. So everything down below was given a big . Im really quite sore though as he told me to empty my bladder and I miss heard and thought he said dont empty it so half way though the scan I had to go to the toilet but we got my urine sample then as well but it is quite sore.

Then we had 5 mins to stuff some sandwichs down and then went on to the counselling to discuss giving away my eggs so there was lots of , well actually I did quite well for me but it was emotional and talking about the future children was hard but im glad that I got to talk it through, the counsellor said I was very heartwarming and said that I had a very kind heart and alot of effection for the lady Im going to give my eggs too. I mentioned you guys on here as my support network and how much you all mean to me and she said that you are all very lovely, kind and caring ladies and to stick with you though out this and I will go far made me cry, she was especially amazed at you Gdane and all you have done and been for me, so a big thank you . Im off again just cant stop the water works today, so many apologies for spelling errors but im typeing blurry eyed.

Then I had a mountain amount of bloods taken and my OH said the colour just drained out of me and he had some bloods done too but not much. And that was the lot then, and I was ok until we picked up DS and then I got in the car and just cried and havent really stopped, I think its because now Im thinking this is really happening and maybe the build up off the day and then its over IDK.

So their we have it we should be good to go in Jan, but I will call in 2 weeks to find out dates and if they dont have any then then I call back after another week and they should know more. Im now sat with a well earned glass of wine and it will probaly go straight to my head .


----------



## Apple Blossom

Sorry ladies I have just noticed so many errors with what I have just put I hope you can understand it.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Amazing detail in your report Apple, thank you for sharing, hope all goes to plan :flower:


----------



## Apple Blossom

And because Ive copied it all the emotionicons are missing so just pop on my journal to read as it might make more sense, sorry.


----------



## TryinFor1

Stop apologizing love! It was easy to understand. Lol. I am so happy that things went well. it stinks they wont have the results for four weeks though! I wouldnt be happy about that either!! How sweet of you to mention us to her. I love being in here!

How is everyone else?

AFM, 

2dpo. My nipples hurt like a freaking bitch. Just waiting till December 17. I feel good about this cycle though I am not sure why because DH wasnt even here when I ovulated. Lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Keep up the positive vibes tryin! :dust: for you

Mrsb: the metformin gives me diarhea really bad so I'm trying to take immodium ad to help since you have to go NOW when you have to go. Its bad. It also makes me nauseous but it's supposed to ease asher a few weeks. 

Thank you everyone for your never ending support I could not do this without you. 

Apple: you almost made me cry at work. so happy for you


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I just ordered fertilCM...i can't do NOTHING this next cycle!


----------



## SLH

Mrs. B, I'm so sorry about your diagnosis :hugs:. At least now you have an answer and can get help.

Gdane, :hugs: It doesn't seem fair how some people have such a hard time conceiving while others have no problems at all. It especially hurts when you see someone have kids that who doesn't even want them or who will hurt them. Your sisters ex is a scum bag and don't worry because at some point karma will bite him in the ass. Karma always wins. I don't know you, but I think you are a wonderful person and in return you will receive all that you want in life. It might take you longer to conceive than most, but it will happen. Good things come to those who wait. Cheer up and stay positive!!!

Apple Blossom, that totally sucks that you have to wait for blood test results before you can proceed. I wonder why they didn't tell you to do it 4 weeks ago? I wonder if you were able to do it this cycle if they would have cancelled it because you had too many follicles? On my baseline scan last month I only had 9 follicles I think, and now I have been reading on line that anything under 14 is bad :). I'm very worried, but my doctor didn't say anything about it. He only said that all of my tests came back normal. Hopefully, I was reading wrong. I would love to see you get pregnant naturally before IVF. 

Keekee, I hope all is well and you are doing good. That's great news about the breast implant. They will be perfect in no time. lol. That's so weird that you're ovulating early. I wonder if the vitamins you are taking have anything to do with it. I don't think you have to worry about it, if you are, because I have seen a lot of charts in the FF gallery of women who ovulate super early and get pregnant. 

Tryinfor1, I think I remember you saying that you had :sex: on the same day you got a smiley. Since sperm can live for up to five days, you still have a great chance. When does your DH get home? If it's soon, I would jump him just in case the egg is still alive. You never know. 

:hi: to everyone else. 

I haven't been writing lately because I have been so bloated and I feel very uncomfortable. I can't find a comfortable way to sit and it's driving me nuts. I think it's the Clomid. I took my last pill today and am going to have an ultrasound and see the doctor on Saturday.


----------



## SLH

I POAS today and it was defective lol. The blue dye stopped and so half of my stick is blue and there are no lines. Instead of giving me a reading, the monitor turned off and when I turned it back on, The ! and a picture of the stick was there. Indicating that the monitor didn't read the stick. I'm going to give Clearblue a call tomorrow. I have been spending lots of money on sticks every month, so this makes me mad.


----------



## Pookabear

So sorry ladies, have missed far too much to try to catch up but I will say Apple I'm so glad to see that you are getting the ivf process going but agree as far as waiting on those results but I have faith in you and I am so glad you mentioned us, that makes me tickled inside. also i hope you get your bfp without the ivf!
SLH- I hope you are doing well and I hope the clomid helps you and gets you that bfp!! etc
Gdane Hiya and I miss you!! Keekee HUGS and miss you, and same to you tryin and mrs. b
I'm sorry ladies if i left anyone out or if you think i have forgotten you I promise I haven't I am on cd1 and have had abad few weeks with all types of holiday drama in the family etc. too much to go into, but I'm sorry that I have been in and out so much please dont think have left you all and hopefully you dont think im an intruder and remember me lol


----------



## SLH

POOKABEAR! I missed you and I'm glad that you are okay. I'm sorry you're having family drama. I try to stay away from my family for that reason lol. I'm sure the drama will go away after the holidays.

I'm sorry you are on cd1. :(


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Apple thanks for the tears. Such a beautiful story. :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

She's ALIVVEEEEEE!!! WOOO HOOOOO!!! :) 

I just had a quick check in to see how everyone is. 

My DH was eating hotdogs the other night and he asked if I had chapstick. I said yeah, and pointed to my pocket....He goes, Ohh it's in your pants! i was like, Yeah, what's in your pants? He points to the hotdog on his plate...:rofl:

Something else really funny happened last night and I cannot remember for the life of me what it was. He's a total dork though. He always comes in to kiss me good bye in the morning and my alarm had gone off but apparently he did not hear it...so I got up and hid behind the closet door and scared the living crap out of him!! Hahaha

Temp dropped even more today. I hope my fertilcm gets here soon, it helps with more cervical mucus, more fertile cm, it helps some sort of something that helps and promotes implantation in the uterus and increases sex drive. I can't wait! I kind of feel like my CM is why we haven't gotten pregnant or that the egg is getting fertilized but not implanting...:dance: lets hope it works!

UGHH Why is my family so damn stupid?! I logged on to FB this morning and my cousin (its' not the stupid one that faked twins) said something like "decisions, decisions...." and my stuipd stupid SIL (my brothers wife) writes "abortion or drink anyways...?" I wrote "really ____?" She wrote, well I didnt' know so I was just wondering! I wrote, "Well maybe you should think of how that will make people feel, like Idk, DH and I who have been trying everything for almost a year?" SOOO pissed. I usually don't say anything but she needs to shut her damn mouth once in a while. I know she's from germany, and they are more blunt over there, but after 5 years of being here you think she would have some sort of filter.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/IMG_0003-1.jpg
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/IMG_0002-1.jpg
This thing sings and dances and she HATES it lol


----------



## wookie130

Pook-Hey, no one forgot you!!! Sorry to hear about the family drama, and CD 1. Me, I'm on CD 3, so I have nothing exciting to report, either. We miss you, honey!

SLH-Anxiously awaiting more doctor stuff from you, and how the clomid is working.

Gdane- Look at that sweet pup! Adorable pictures!!!!! My DH is a total dork too...which is a lot of my attraction toward him. He makes me laugh daily with his ridiculous antics.


----------



## TryinFor1

GDane: as I said on your thread, the pictures of her are ADORABLE! Lol. We try to put stuff like that on Lucy and she freaks out and rips it off herself and chews it up. She also decided it would be fun to eat a chirstmas stuffed penguin I had sitting out for a decoration. She ate the eyes first. DEMON DOG! lol. WHo does that!?! As I said over texting last night, I just love the bracelet so much. Thank you again. It is so beautiful and all the colors look amazing together. VERY VERY pretty. And The name Davanee is beautiful. It really really is!! And as soon as you get your bump or have your baby and have a little bit more saved, you better visit your family in Topeka and then drive your happy ass over and stay with me! Lol. :) Sorry to hear that AF is trying to show her face but ou will LOVE the fertilCM! I take it too! Are you going to take it all through your cycle? I was thinking about starting it back up.. I usually only take it from cd1 to ovulation because it is expensive for one bottle and I cant spend 30 dollars on a bottle each month on top of OPKs and such! Maybe when I get a job I will be able to. 

SLH: Sorry to hear clomid is making you uncomfortable. It does affect some people more negatively than others. I have heard of some women taking it and being so crazy emotional and bipolar on it, that they had to go off of it. It makes me have mood swings, but not like that! It also makes me bloated too.. perhaps I have just gotten used to it. Yeah, we are still in for this cycle. I ovulated the day after DH left and we dtd twice sunday. I jumped him when he got home though, just in case! He came home last night. I was so happy to see him! I ran and threw myself on him when he came off the airplane! lol. 


RANDOM: There was a hotel that crashed down here and killed a ton of people that were in a party in there. It happened July 17 1981. 10 years before I was born but that is my brithday! Not that that is something to really be proud of. Lol. But it was interesting they said my birthday.

I cant remember who else said anything so :hi: everyone else!!

AFM,

3dpo. GAH. Lol. I wish it was December 17 so I could freaking test already! lol. I do hope this is our month! In addition to my pretty new bracelet, I shoved a positive OPK in a frer casing so it looks like a bfp. Lol. I am gonna stare at it every night and think "This will be me December 17" and then shove it under my bed for when I sleep. Lol. And I also decided that I would tell DH pretty much soon after it happens. I was thinking of doing a digi and when it says "pregnant" shoving it in his christmas stocking so he can find it when he wakes up.. or I will probably have to wrap it in a box cause we dont actually put anything in our stockings... just his mom does and I dont want her to be here when I tell him. Lol. I hope this is our month! My nipples hurt like a bitch but I am not getting my progesterone tested this cycle sadly. I wanted to but he said we know it will work wonderfully for me. I just like to know the number though. Lol. 

Shit, I just checked our bank account. I really need to get a job. We have a couple grand in savings but our account is as low as I have ever seen it. CRAP. It is because of christmas and black friday but it isnt fun seeing no money in the bank account. 

Welp, that is pretty much all I got! I will probably be rambling a ton on here for the next week and a half because I am in the tww and I have nothing better to do !


----------



## GdaneMom4now

30 dollars a bottle? Where do you get it from? I paid 34 for two bottles! I will take out all cycle since it says top and it helps with implantation


----------



## TryinFor1

WHAT!?!??! How did you get two bottles for 34 dollars? Where the heck did YOU get it from? Lol. Because I will buy some of that! I cant remember where I got it.. it was like 6 months ago.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Well ladies count me out this month. Negative test, acne, chocolate...and HUGE temp dip. Yep that bitch is on her way. :( OH well next month!!!!!! :) Although it's always so much fun trying <3


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My dr referred me to a specialist and I have my appt for dh and I on feb 7th

Sorry lekker. 

I bought it from early-pregnancy-tests.com they have a coupon code for 10% off "candycane" and free same day shipping. Plus a free gift!


----------



## TryinFor1

GdaneMom4now said:


> My dr referred me to a specialist and I have my appt for dh and I on feb 7th
> 
> Sorry lekker.
> 
> I bought it from early-pregnancy-tests.com they have a coupon code for 10% off "candycane" and free same day shipping. Plus a free gift!

Cool. I think I got mine from amazon. I love ept.com! The free gifts are cute too. Lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ughhhh my sil is really beginning to piss me off. My cousin deleted her status because her and I are best friends and my sil keep posting stuff on my cousins wall egging it on. I told her yesterday I didn't wasn't a fight and just to think about it. I've loaned then money, wasted my gas to go baby sit their daughter... This morning she writes "so have you decided yet?" I wrote, "seriously? I told you I didn't want to fight, grow up, I've done nothing but help you guys and all I asked was that you think about how hurtful what you wrote was" 

And :af: came


----------



## SLH

:hugs: Gdane! I will write a detailed message later. I just wanted to come and give you a virtual hug.


----------



## wookie130

Bah, how rude, Gdane. Not to mention IMMATURE as all hell. As hard as it is to actually do, you should try your best to ignore your SIL's behavior. Sounds like she enjoys pushing your buttons. Knowing me, I'd probably reverse it on her and write all over her wall, "I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!". Then she's not getting the satisfaction of getting a sad or frustrated reaction. All in all, ignoring it will probably be the "grown-up" thing to do. I feel for you, honey. I'd have a hard time not punching her in her fat gub. Oh wait, you can't, because she's like soooo pregnant! How could I be so insensitive??? LOL!!!! I hope she has fun with her one-man FB display of idiocy.

AF can feck right off too, huh? I hate her. CD 4 here, and I want her to leave, and not return until I give birth to sextuplets. UGH.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So what should I do ladies? iwas on 100mg of clomid...without it my cycles were super long. I have enough to take 50mg each day...but that would be my 5th cycle. I have heard of girls getting pregnant on their natural cycles after clomid so I was thinking just stay on metformin and FertilCM. Or I have soy too, which is "natures clomid" What would you do if you were me? I have two cycles or so before I see the specialist. 

I also have my company Christmas party tonight. I think it will be fun. Which I need with AF and her stupid cramps showing her ugly face. We're having pizza and bowling and it's the first time all the guys will meet my DH which I'm really excited about. I cut his hair last inght and I'm ready to show him off!! :haha: I think they'll all get along great! I'm kind of excited...needless to say with the showing of AF there will be drinking...


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Aw Gdane I'm sorry you SIL is such a bitch. I would just completely ignore her because what she is doing it craving your reaction. She's just causing the unwanted stress on you. :) I really hope you have a great night tonight.

AF is showing up today. Woke up, lower temp, major cramps, and pink on the paper. So I'm right on time according to my chart on my phone which does mean my Luteal Phase was short this month. So you ladies said that I need to bring this month up to my dr right?


----------



## TryinFor1

Lekkar: Sorry to hear of Af but if you have a short LP then yes, you need to bring that up to your dr. The baby wont be able to implant if the lp is shorter than like..10 days I think. And that isnt always the case. Drs just want to see a LP of at least 10-12 days. Mine is borderline. 12 days. hoping to increase it to 13.

GDane: I will say it here too. She does just sound immature and like she is trying to get a rise out of you. As the other lovely ladies on this thread said, just try to ignore her. She IS causing more stress on you and she can fuck off. And sorry about af. :hugs: Have you decided what you are gonna do for this next cycle yet?

Wookie: I would have done the same thing. Lol. I find it hard to walk away but it is the mature and adult thing to do. I am only 20 so I have to be careful and make sure I dont do anything stupidly immature because I hate being looked at as a child. Children dont try to have children!! lol. 

SLH: I see you lurking. Just wanted to give you a :hugs: Have you become less uncomfortable yet? What cd are you on? 

Mrs B, ferens, GAH and anyone else I know that I missed because I cant think straight :hi: and :hugs:

AFM,

I am I think.. 4dpo. Time is dragging on but I am praying next Tuesday gets here quickly. That is my last final at school and then I will be DONE DONE DONE for this semester!!!! AND I will be 8dpo which only means 4 more days till testing!! Dh is taking me to panera and a movie tonight so that is pretty exciting. I am also taking lunch, Sonic, up to my little sisters school and surprising her!! I love the look on her little face when I do stuff like that! I really need to get off of here though and start studying. French is a very hard language to learn!! Lol. Cant believe I have taken 5 years of it and I am still not that much better than when I started when I was a SOPHOMORE in highschool and now I am a JUNIOR in college. LOL!! Wish me luck on my finals ladies!


----------



## SLH

Gdane, your sil does sound like a bitch. She sounds like a drama creator. I think you should ignore her when she says stupid things. The last thing you want to do is show her you're mad or upset because I think she likes it. 

I'm sorry AF came. I hope you have fun tonight and forget about everything that has happened. You are going to a FS soon, and they will help you if you aren't already pregnant by then. I think you should take 50mg of Clomid. 50mg is better than nothing. I don't think it will hurt anything.

I have really high hopes for everyone on this forum. I really believe that we will all be holding our babies in 2012/2013. It may take some of us longer than others, but I believe deep down in the bottom of my heart that it will happen. We all need to stay positive. We all have our down moments and that's why we're here to support each other. 

Lekker, I'm sorry about the temp drop and the cramps :(. There's always next month. My fertility specialist said that a luteal phase under 12 days is bad. You are 10dpo right now so if your period starts today or tomorrow I would mention it to a doctor. 

Wookie, I hope AF goes away soon. AF was very mean to me this month. I'm so glad she's gone now. Like you, I hope she doesn't come back until I have triplets lol. I think that six would be too many, and after seeing Kate+8's stomach I don't think I would want that lol, but I don't care what I get at this point, I just want a healthy baby. 

Tryinfor1, get studying. I used to love French. In Canada French is our second language so we all have to learn it. Good luck with your exam. How old is your little sister? I'm sure she will love the surprise lunch. My abdominal discomfort is still here, but that's the only side effect that I have as of now. It's not too bad when I'm sitting in a certain way, but I can't sit up enough to type without being in a lot of discomfort which has been why I have been more of a lurker. 

My monitor is messed up again. The stick clearly looks like a low stick, but the monitor is reading high. I guess I will reset it every month so it's accurate. It's usually accurate with the peaks, but not with the highs. It's a good thing I'm getting my LH tested every day starting on Saturday. If a surge shows in my blood work, a nurse will call me during the day to let me know I'm good to go to have intercourse lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wookie: No one is pregnant, but thank you. She just thought it was funny. I'm sorry AF is being a beeytoch. SHe is to me too. I wish I had my heating pad at work. At least the guys can make me laugh at work.

Lekker: I"m sorry about AF. Yes, you need to tell your doctor about your LP defect. Have you tried b100 complex? When I first started charting my LP was like 9-10 days long...now I"m up to 13-14. 

Tryin: I have a feeling about you this cycle. I'm not sure why, but when I have feelings, they are usually correct thus far. I hope I'm right about you. Thank you for all your kind words hun.

SLH: You're name is a "learned" word on my phone. LoL. I'm so sorry you're having issues with your monitor that is so frustrating.

AFM: I'm having horrible cramps today even with midol. I want my heating pad so bad!! Only one more hour of work! I'm going to probably fold clothes and take a nap when I get home. Then go to my Christmas party. I'm really looking forward to showing off my DH and having everyone together. The guys I work with are so much fun. This morning when I posted was not the end of it...my SIL ended up texting me pretty much apologizing but still blaming it on me, and apparently she is bipolar because not even two seconds later I got a fb message with her saying "not everyone lives in my world and she's sorry about everything we're going through but I shouldn't punish everyone else" Then my brother starts texting me after I ignored everything and I called him to talk to him about it and we ended up arguing as I was pulling up to work and I told him I had to go and he kept on (they are almost 30 by the way...I'm 23) so I started crying and told him I had to go. I pulled myself together and walked into work. I was only expecting the girl I work with to be here, but one of my hot guy bosses was here. He could tell I was upset and asked if I was ok. I just broke down and went to the break room and was like SOBBING. He shocked me when he came in and shut the door and started talking to me. He calmed me down and agreed he would've said something to her and it wouldn't have been near as nice as me. Abortion is a very controversial thing to joke about and he said he would have said something too. He also informed me it took him and his wife three years to conceive. He was sooo nice and understanding. I was hoping for a hug from the hot man, but didn't get that lucky :haha: 

I'm still upset with my SIL but I'm not going to let it ruin my night tonight. I'll be better once I get a hug from my hubby. I still have not decided what I want to do with the clomid. My cousin didn't get pregnant on clomid either...it was the natural cycles afterwards. You're right though, I am kind of scared that my cycles will go back to 70 days plus. would you continue taking it cd3-7 or switch it up? this would be my fifth month.


----------



## SLH

> SLH: You're name is a "learned" word on my phone. LoL. I'm so sorry you're having issues with your monitor that is so frustrating.

My phone learned your name too. It's even in my auto correct sometimes LOL.


----------



## SLH

Wow, your sil needs to drop it. She obviously is trying to see a reaction from you. That's a horrible thing to mention abortion when you have a relative that is trying so hard. I am pro choice, but ever since I have been trying the A word hurts.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm pro choice too, but to make a joke like that is horrible.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My hot man boss put it perfectly, "that wasn't even a joke, because there's no way it's even funny"


----------



## SLH

Definitely not a joke. There was nothing funny about it. 

I think I changed my mind about my testing date. I'm going to probably test on December 28, but it all depends on when I ovulate.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

K just let me know!


----------



## wookie130

Gdane...hot man was right! NOT funny at all! I'm also pro-choice, but to turn it into a joke is lame, and hurtful to you. Don't think she doesn't realize it, either.

SLH...sorry to hear AF's been rough. Mine hasn't been a bed of roses, either. Yuck, I hate it. I feel so confident that you'll get pregnant with all of the help you're getting. I can't wait to join you in my doctor visits. Perhaps some light will be shed on everything.


----------



## TryinFor1

I guess I am the only one here who is pro-life. Lol. I think it was a very wrong thing to say also. Sorry you had to see it hun. 

I remember when my stepdads 14 year old daughter called him up asking for money for an abortion. My mom is pro-choice but said Hell to the Nah. I begged her to say she wouldnt do it and she said they werent. As far as I know, morgan is now having the baby.

So I was watching DR Phil today and it was talking about a new episode that was coming on Monday.

THis woman married a child molester (little girls) and he told his daughter "I prayed to God to give me a daughter and then you came. He made you for me." and then molested her. What is even more effed up, is that his wife gave him three daughters, and no sons. How is that, that sick man can get THREE daughters when he molests girls and no boys and then all of us are taking forfuckingever to get pregnant?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm pro life, but I do not like the subject of abortion in the first place. It was not a joke either because I don't know ANYONE who would think it's funny and I have a SICK sense of humor. I can joke about some of the worst stuff BUT not that.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

OH also....I still haven't actually started yet, and being the spaz that I am...was looking at some charts on FF and saw some that were pregnant with dropping temps like mine. I know I shouldn't hold my breath but I really would like to be the crazy person and go test right now. I'm considering shutting that voice in my head up by using one of the IC's and then I should be satisfied with the negative that I know is going to be there. Other than this morning I haven't had ANY AF symptoms except bloating. And not to mention my nipples and boobs are swollen and super super sore again. Someone slap me and tell me to stop being crazy.


----------



## SLH

LekkerSlaap said:


> I'm pro life, but I do not like the subject of abortion in the first place. It was not a joke either because I don't know ANYONE who would think it's funny and I have a SICK sense of humor. I can joke about some of the worst stuff BUT not that.

I have a sick sense of humour too. I always laugh at jokes when others find them offensive, but I don't find anything funny about abortions. 

Lekker, if I were you I wouldn't test if you were experiencing pink spotting and a temperature decline. Hopefully, I am wrong. I would LOVE to see a positive pregnancy test on this thread right now.


----------



## Pookabear

Gdane I agree with the other ladies and the hot guy, regardless of your beliefs in that subject, it could't possibly be even close to funny or a joke! 
I think your SIL likes to push your buttons! I'm so sorry about AF too btw!!
I think you should stick with the clomid even if it is 50mg just cause..but its really up to you and what your comfortable with..I can't wait to see that bfp for you, and I hope you have a fabulous time at the party tonight showing your hubby off etc.
Lekker I hope you don't get af but I wouldn't test yet either and get your hopes up!
SLH- I hope things are going well at your dr. visits, I am sorry you have af and have been in pain, I know the feeling because Im on cd 3 and cd 1 & 2 for me were the worst I have had in a while as far as my pain levels go but now I'm doing much better and the flow has gone down to nothing, wondering if she will come back and play peeka-boo or if she is leaving for good!
Trying I hope you are doing well!!! 
I am going on a family christmas getaway at a cabin on friday which has cause a lot of issues lol but it should be fun! we are celebrating early with my family so it doesn't interefere with spouses christmas celebrations which will be good.
Also, I stopped charting and using cbfm I know i suck but I really don't think it is helping right now ...my brothers gf had a baby girl monday and she is a cutie!!


----------



## SLH

Hi Pookabear,

I'm glad that you came back to update us. Even though you're not charting your using your cbfm, I hope you still come back to talk to us. I hear of a lot of women who take breaks from OPK's and charting and get pregnant. I really hope you are one of them! Don't you hate it when AF plays peek-a-boo? It doesn't happen to me often, but when it does it's annoying. 

Tryinfor1, that is sick! I have a hard time understanding how that happens. 
How are you doing?

I went in for my ultrasound today. My biggest follicle isn't as big as my mature follicle was last month. Last month the biggest one was 15mm and this month the biggest one is 14mm. I do, however, have more follicles. I have 5 of them whereas last month I had 3. Last month they were 15, 12 and 11. This month they are 14, 13, 13, 12 and 11. I'm not sure if the clomid has helped with the number of follicles or not. I was expecting the biggest one to be bigger than last month, but that's okay because 2 of them are still bigger than 2 from last month. The doctor said that there's a chance that a couple of them will mature. I would love to have more than 1 mature so my odds will be better. Last month on cd11 2 of my follicles went away and I only had 1 follicle. I'm curious to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## TryinFor1

It is sick!!

And I am alright.. should be studying but instead I am on BNB. I have a french final today at one. So that pretty much sucks. Lol.I cant remember all the verb tenses with the irregular verbs and their endings and when you use infinitive and when you drop the ent from 3rd person plural. Lol. JESUS. So much stuff to know! I hate the fact that I have to take another semester of French. :dohh:

I am 5dpo. Time is going by rather quickly I guess. Only a week till I test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lekker: I wouldn't test either, it's just be wasting a test I think, but if you get a temp spike or somtehing I would. Fx'd for you.

Pook: Some others are quitting their monitor and stuff too..I don't blame you. If I didn't like charting so much I would quit too. I hope all the family drama is sorted out and you're spending some time with your niece. It is really a joyous thing, to be an aunt. I'm jealous of you christmas cabin celebration!

SLH: I think its good that you have more mature follicles than just one thats a little bigger. Fx'd that everything keeps on growing!!! :) I love seeing all your updates.

Tryin: I had fun talking with you last night. :rofl: You made me crack up. Oh man. I hope the rest of the tww flies by and you can see those two pink lines in no time!! Good luck on your finals!! 

AFM: My company Christmas party was. a. BLAST. :yipee: Oh man. Everyone loved my DH and he loved everyone too. They are a riot. I have not laughed that hard in a long time and I can still feel it in my cheeks and my throat hurts. LoL. I about died at some of the stuff they said. Plus I won a dollar for beating my boss man in bowling!! I told him I was going to frame it and hang it up at work! :haha: I totally kicked butt last night! And I do not bowl well. lol. I got 146 and 140 then I tanked the last two games. I even got a turkey!! There was a few week old baby there and he was sooo cute. I wanted to hold him but I don't know the parents that well yet. I wasn't even sad or jealous to see him...it was just nice thinking that's going to be me someday. I just was having so much fun I didn't think of AF being here or not being pregnant. I never wanted the night to end. My boss friend even texted me right after wards saying he had a blast and his face hurt from smiling and laughing so much. I even got the lane with both of my hot boss men!! AND my DH...SCORE! haha. Even all their wives were really nice. it was really good hanging out and meeting everyone. One of my managers wives ended up going to school with one of my ex boyfriends and family...that was funny to talk about. Such a small world.

O.M.G _THE_ the most random thing happened yesterday night as I was curling my hair getting ready for the party. My ex boyfriend from like high school...so 6 years ago...called. I didn't know it was his number that's why i answered. He wanted to know if something he did for me in high school when we were dating was nice and if I liked it because he thought about doing it for his g/f. I don't know what is wrong with his brain :wacko: When we were dating he told me he had stomach cancer and he didn't. Weeiiirddooo


----------



## TryinFor1

He told you he had stomach cancer and didnt? That is freaking really weird!!

I am soooo freaking happy you had a good time Gdane! ( I almost typed in your real name, lol) You so deserved it fo reals!!

And thanks.. hopefully I wont get raped too badly by my finals. Lol. I always do WAY worse during the fall semester than I do with the spring semester. :dohh:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks tryin! I decided I'm taking my last 50mg of clomid cd2-6...so i gotta go take that pill! :) SOOOO I just went to go take the pill...I found that i have enough to do 100mg again!! :wohoo: Taking it cd2-6 instead of 3-7!


----------



## Mrs.B.

OMG some sick stories on here! Got lots to read back on.

Wasn't on last night as I was at my works christmas meal. Then met up with other guys from my department afterwards. I too work with a bunch of nutters! They're all mad, had an amazing night, just what I needed after this week.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Good morning ladies! There is a lot to read up on here and I did skim through since I've got so much crap to do today and so little time to do it. AF is here :( I'm not really sad right this second that she's here and I'm not pregnant...I'm sad that she's here and I have a 16 hour drive ahead of me tomorrow. I HATE traveling while she's around because it makes the drive longer with all the stops and the cramps and everything. YAY grr. It's also snowing here and I really hope it just stops and waits til we are out of the northern states since I have a very difficult time in the snow. I'm so excited though to be going home. So I will be in and out and won't be posting much for a month. I'll try to pop in on my phone. :) Hope you all have a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mrsb: hope all is well! :hi:

Lekker: sorry about af

So how weird is this? You know I thought I had 50mg clomid but then I had 100mg this morning. I get home to check for my fertilcm in the mail and it came! I wasnt expecting to get the information packet and forms for the fertility clinic yet...but they came too!....coindcidence?


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hi:

Sound like your all set up this month for a good one then Gdane :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My free gift that came with my fertilcm! Lol. Wonder what dh will say when he sees it
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-1966-1323551278585.jpg

Thanks mrsb!


----------



## Mrs.B.

hehe


----------



## wookie130

Gdane- Cute!!!! I love it! Glad to hear you had such a fun time at the party. I actually had too much fun at a social gathering...drank waayyy too much. And now I feel like pooey! Oh well, it was fun, and this seems to be the last day fo AF, so no biggie.

Trying- That episode sounds warped. I sincerely hope that creep's daughters are no longer anywhere near him. 

SLH- Follical talk confuses me! LOL!!! But, it sounds like the bigger the follicle, and the more follicles, the better, so grow & multiply follicles! That's an order!!!

Pook- Hey, girl! I'm glad you're coming around a bit more! Don't be a stranger!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

I am always curious to know who the "guests" viewing the page are and what they googled to find their way to our thread. Lol. :shrug:


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> I am always curious to know who the "guests" viewing the page are and what they googled to find their way to our thread. Lol. :shrug:

I'm sure they are just people who come from google and don't have accounts. Before I signed up with this website, I stalked 2 threads daily as a guest. One of the threads has over 1000 pages and I think I read like over 100 of the pages when I was at our cottage bored. Don't be worried, I'm sure they're nobody special lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I wonder the same tryin! Guests...have some courage and speak! :haha:

Glad to see you all are still alive.i was kind of worried lol


----------



## SLH

Gdane, cute. I was mad because I was expecting a free gift when I ordered over $100 of stuff, but I never got anything :cry: 
I'm glad that you had a blast on your night out. You are a good bowler. I can never get over 150. When I was younger and on a league I could, but without weekly practice I'm bad lol. That's awesome that you have 100mg of clomid and your fertileaid came. My husband said I could order some for the both of us so I think I will. 

Wookie, I'm sorry you felt pooey :(, but at least you had fun and AF is leaving you. 

Lekker, I'm sorry you had to travel for such a long time with AF. I hide in my house for days when I'm on my period because I have brutal periods. I feel for you!
I'm jealous that you have snow even though I hate it lol. I am just finding it kind of hard to believe that it's almost Christmas and we only got one day of snow that melted by the afternoon. I love snow at Christmas. 

Mrs. B, :hi: I'm glad you had fun on Friday night. 

Lull, Keekee, and Buckes where are you?

I had my ultrasound today and I had 4 follicles. 2 big ones (15mm and 14mm) and 2 little ones. The doctor said that he likes to see 2 or 3 follicles mature and if my 2 big ones don't mature my Clomid will be increased to 100mg next month. Follicles are supposed to grow 1-2mm a day so mine are growing slowly, but normally.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I wonder the same tryin! Guests...have some courage and speak! :haha:
> 
> Glad to see you all are still alive.i was kind of worried lol

When I was researching follicle sizes I would go to a website and just read everything and at the bottom it would have it as 1 guest viewing lol. I wasn't prepared to sign up for an account because I belong to too many forums lol.

I was very busy yesterday and had no time to do anything.


----------



## SLH

I also should mention that even I have read this thread viewing as a guest because sometimes I'll use DH's computer or phone and am not signed in, but will come back to my phone or computer and write. Maybe the guests are members.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad your follicles are growing nicely SLH, do they automatically keep track of all that once your put on Clomid?


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> Glad your follicles are growing nicely SLH, do they automatically keep track of all that once your put on Clomid?

Thanks Mrs. B. 

At my fertility clinic they monitor everyone. Our government pays for most of it, so I think they take advantage of that lol. We only have to pay a fee of $250 a year and I don't think it's optional at our fertility clinic. All patients are started on Clomid even if there is nothing wrong with them. They give it to increase the odds. I'm not sure how it's done where you live.


----------



## Mrs.B.

We have NHS here so we don't have to pay for treatment, but you have to fit specific guidelines. like we'll get help trying to get pregnant but don't qualify for help like IVF until I'm 30. Thats a new one in, used to not have a limit I don't think. But hopefully we won't get that far, but just giving as an example.
I think things like Clomid are given by our general doctors for just prescription charge, then only get referred to fertility specialist after 6 months of no luck on that.
I will find out more of what it entails over here tomorrow


----------



## SLH

All testing and doctors visits are covered by our government, but when we get to the expensive stuff like IUI's and IVF, the government won't pay for it. They will only pay a portion of IVF if both tubes are blocked.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh I see, we get money taken out of our wages (everyone) that goes towards the NHS... or at least that how I think it works, lol

You having a good weekend? x


----------



## SLH

That's how our healthcare works too. It's taken out of everyones wages lol. It's called OHIP (ontario health insurance plan).

I hope you have a wonderful weekend :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I wish our government paid for anything...or even paying for insurance would pay for anything. Such a crock. 

I am on cd3 started taking clomid and fertilcm yesterday...
Call me crazy but I really think this is our ticket to our bfp. I always notice my cm isn't what it should be and if I'm not REALLY in the mood, I'm dry as a bone. Or if I do get CM it seems very acidic to me...I don't know why, it's just a *feeling* I have. 

I was reading reviews on it and almost started crying. I can't tell you how many reviews I read that say, "I've been trying for years and got pregnant after one month!" I really related with this girl that said she "knew" there was something missing but she couldn't put her finger on it. I feel like that alot...until I decided to order fertilCM. Call me crazy, but I can feel it in my heart that this will work. Either that or I'm really holding onto that dream because DH and I are kind of freaking out about the money associated with seeing the fertility specialist in a few months. I'm feeling a lot of emotions...maybe it's AF idk.


----------



## wookie130

Both of your healthcare systems make me jealous! In the US, insurance is a joke...those that need it, can't afford it or qualify, and the big companies just want to make their pockets grow. Those that do have it, still pay huge out-of-pocket expenses due to all of the stuff not covered. It's such a racket, and driven mostly by greed...much like the rest of our country is being run.

Well, CD 6 here...AF has left the building! Now, it's a matter of seeing how my monitor and OPK's will behave. I sure hope better than last month! A week from tomorrow I'm off to the doctor!

3 ladies of another thread I belong to have just gotten their bfp's within the past few days...it's exciting, because that thread hadn't seen a bfp in ages, either. So, it's renewed my faith in our ability to hang in there, stick together, and do this!

Most lurkers are just reading. I've been known to lurk myself. Hello, lurkers!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lmao. I think this discussion on the lurkers is hilarious...I wonder what they think when they see it! 

Wookie: I completely agree with you about the healthcare system. I'm glad af is outta here for you and I hope your monitor works for ya too and you get your bfp! I would be SOOO ecstatic to see any bfps on this thread! Mostly mine...but...ya know. :winkwink: I'm just kidding I love all of you and will be just as excited.


----------



## Mrs.B.

The problem with our system is if you want something that you dont fit the bill for it cost so much to get it done, and also, like the investigations of things, it all takes so much time. Like we have to wait a year before even being able to talk to the doctor about fertility. Then they will look into it after that. If we wanted to go down the IVF route before we're 30 then there is no help and would have to go private £££, thats then on top of what is already taken out of our wages that you pay wether you want or not.

I think every where has there pros and cons don't they!

Haha Gdane


----------



## TryinFor1

I dont think the guests mean any harm but what kind of useful information do we really have on here that they would want to know? Lol. We all just ramble (Not that I dont love ALL our ramblings) on here. Lol!!

My insurance used to be awesome. 10$ copays, 3$ generics, 5$ name brand, and we only paid for like 5% of stuff until we met our deductible then it was free.

My insurance has gotten higher significantly for the next year. 20$ copays, 10 dollar generics, 20$ name brand, and I have no idea about anything else. I dont know if they pay for IUI or IVF or anything like that. It is my moms insurance. I get freaked out sometimes because she doesnt know we are trying and I get my progesterone checked. Lol. I wonder if she looks at the explanation of benefits and wonders "Why the hell is Rachael getting her progesterone checked every month" Or "Why does rachael keep going to her obgyn?" Lol!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww I'm sure if she saw she'd ask you and then be pleased for you, haha, she may think alsorts in the first place tho :haha:


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol. Mrs. B, I wouldnt tell her. She wants me and DH to wait another year. I am still in school and 20 years old. She told me to wait another year but I dont want to wait another year so we are trying now and just not telling anyone anything. :haha:


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Lmao. I think this discussion on the lurkers is hilarious...I wonder what they think when they see it!

I think you scared them away because right after you wanted to know who the guests were earlier, 2 of them left lol.


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> The problem with our system is if you want something that you dont fit the bill for it cost so much to get it done, and also, like the investigations of things, it all takes so much time. Like we have to wait a year before even being able to talk to the doctor about fertility. Then they will look into it after that. If we wanted to go down the IVF route before we're 30 then there is no help and would have to go private £££, thats then on top of what is already taken out of our wages that you pay wether you want or not.
> 
> I think every where has there pros and cons don't they!
> 
> Haha Gdane

Everyone here is entitled to free healthcare regardless of what their situation is. The only problem is mostly wait times are sooo long to see doctors because everyone can see them lol. There are certain types of doctors, like dentists, that aren't covered. We also have to wait for a year before any fertility specialist will see you. If you are older than 35 they will see you after 6 months. Because I came off of Depo Provera 2 years ago and have wanted a baby desperately ever since, my family doctor thought that was good enough to refer me. 

The movie John Q made me cry. The fact that it was based on a true story and the kid couldn't get a heart transplant because he didn't have insurance was very sad. How could anyone turn down a kid if they are that sick and are going to die? I think all kids should be covered. I was always sick as a kid and my parents were poor, so if we lived in the States I don't know what would have happened to me.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> Lol. Mrs. B, I wouldnt tell her. She wants me and DH to wait another year. I am still in school and 20 years old. She told me to wait another year but I dont want to wait another year so we are trying now and just not telling anyone anything. :haha:

I remember when I was 21 and my cousin was born. I told everyone that I wanted a baby and they all thought I was nuts. Now the same people keep asking me where the baby is lol. Waiting is no fun. If your mom ever asks I would tell her that you're just getting your hormones tested because they are off and they can't be for when you want to try.

Our government insurance doesn't pay for medication unless you are in the hospital. My husband gets 80% off through work, but certain medication like fertility meds aren't covered :(


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I wish our government paid for anything...or even paying for insurance would pay for anything. Such a crock.
> 
> I am on cd3 started taking clomid and fertilcm yesterday...
> Call me crazy but I really think this is our ticket to our bfp. I always notice my cm isn't what it should be and if I'm not REALLY in the mood, I'm dry as a bone. Or if I do get CM it seems very acidic to me...I don't know why, it's just a *feeling* I have.
> 
> I was reading reviews on it and almost started crying. I can't tell you how many reviews I read that say, "I've been trying for years and got pregnant after one month!" I really related with this girl that said she "knew" there was something missing but she couldn't put her finger on it. I feel like that alot...until I decided to order fertilCM. Call me crazy, but I can feel it in my heart that this will work. Either that or I'm really holding onto that dream because DH and I are kind of freaking out about the money associated with seeing the fertility specialist in a few months. I'm feeling a lot of emotions...maybe it's AF idk.

You are not crazy! Usually when people have such strong feelings about something it comes true. I have a feeling that you won't be needing to see a fertility specialist and will be knocked up before then. Never lose hope.

I can totally understand dryness lol. I have never had this problem. A few days ago we tried, but couldn't finish because it was too painful because of the dryness. It must be the Clomid. I guess this where preseed comes in handy for me. Have you tried EPO? I have heard that stuff is great for CM.


----------



## SLH

wookie130 said:


> Both of your healthcare systems make me jealous! In the US, insurance is a joke...those that need it, can't afford it or qualify, and the big companies just want to make their pockets grow. Those that do have it, still pay huge out-of-pocket expenses due to all of the stuff not covered. It's such a racket, and driven mostly by greed...much like the rest of our country is being run.
> 
> Well, CD 6 here...AF has left the building! Now, it's a matter of seeing how my monitor and OPK's will behave. I sure hope better than last month! A week from tomorrow I'm off to the doctor!
> 
> 3 ladies of another thread I belong to have just gotten their bfp's within the past few days...it's exciting, because that thread hadn't seen a bfp in ages, either. So, it's renewed my faith in our ability to hang in there, stick together, and do this!
> 
> Most lurkers are just reading. I've been known to lurk myself. Hello, lurkers!!!

I'm so happy AF is leaving you. I hope you don't see her for another 9/10 months! When I first went to the fertility specialist women on this forum kept telling me that as soon as they went they got pregnant and didn't need them.

That's so great to hear that 3 ladies from your other thread are pregnant. Hopefully, you are next in line :) I know the minute I read a bfp announcement on here I will jump up and down and be all happy. It's unfortunately taking us longer, but it will happen. I can see us talking about bumps and babies in no time.

I'm sorry for spamming. I guess I feel better now lol.


----------



## TryinFor1

EPO gave me awful cramps. FertilCM gave me abundant fertile CM and increased my sex drive to where we could do it twice a day near ovulation with no problem. It was pretty much amazing!

I keep having cramps and stuff. I hope they are a good sign! 6dpo. Testing Saturday!


----------



## SLH

I bought some EPO, but am too afraid to try it.

Good luck with testing tryinfor1. Hopefully, the cramps are a good thing.

Wookie, did you reset your monitor this month?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I took epo for like three days a while back...it scared me so I stopped


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks slh that really means alot. I hope were right!


----------



## TryinFor1

I am like 100% sure I have strep. I think macrobid is the only antibiotic you can take while pregnant and I am not sure that will knock it out. I have to wait till Saturday before I can take anything because I am not ruining my chances. I feel like hell. And right before my finals week? Come the hell on!!


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, I would take it anyways. I'm sure it's safe in the two week wait. I hope you feel better soon. 

How is everyone?

I went for my ultrasound today and I have 3 follicles. The doctor said that 2 of them should make it and one probably won't because it hasn't grown. My two follicles are 14 and 18mm. Last month when my follicle was 18mm the nurse called and told me that my LH was surging. I wonder what if it will be the same today. I'm going to use my cbfm later. The doctor told me that tomorrow I should be ready for an HCG shot. I didn't think I would get the shot, but 2 doctors in 2 days in a row said i would get one.


----------



## TryinFor1

I have confirmed strep. I will have to check and see if a z pak is safe to take. I told the nurse we are trying so we will see. I feel like total crap though! lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Tryin ... sorry your poorly, hope you get better soon

SLH ... :happydance: for yur follicles lol.

I'm just sat aroung waiting for my appointment. Hubby came home with a big bunch of flowers :flower: put a smile on my face :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

So, doctors went well, I have been given Clomid, 50mg :happydance:

She says I dont have to wait until my next cycle and just take it after my bloods next week and count it as day 2 when I start!

She says I wont ovulate the first month but should the second

I'm excited!!


----------



## SLH

That is great news Mrs. B. I don't know why she said you wouldn't ovulate next cycle on 50mg of clomid. I thought that clomid worked for each cycle. Clomid helped Gdane ovulate. She ovulated early on her first cycle I think.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks SLH, I hope she is wrong, just so I can get excited sooner :haha: , but she said it takes time to work, we will see :)

I am going to take it on CD23 and recount as 2. Hopefully that'll do the trick


----------



## keekeesaurus

Good news about the follies SLH! :happydance::hugs:

Mrs B, aw your OH is a sweetie :hugs:.

Trying, boo to strep, hope you find something you can take and get well soon :hugs:.

Gdane :hugs:, pook :hugs:, lul :hugs:, lekker :hugs:, buckles :hugs: and apple b :hugs: and anyone I might have missed :hugs:.

I have nothing to report :nope:. In the 2ww limbo CD #5 and...blah.


----------



## wookie130

Keekee, I'm right there with you on CD 7. Nothing much here. BOR-ING!!!! I had a horrendous day at work. Both of my educational assistants were gone, and I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off!!! I was literally sweating from all of the running around trying to manage the kids. Ugh.

Mrs. B-Yay for Clomid! I have no idea how it works, but I know most ladies who end up taking it get pregnant within the first six months! So, let's hope you're one of them!

SLH- This follicle stuff is interesting. I ought to read up on it more! Good luck, and I hope you ovulate super soon...catch that egg, lady! Your chances look smashing at this point! I didn't reset my monitor, as I'm just wondering if it will go wacky on me again. We'll see!

Awww, Tryin! I hope you kick that strep right in the balls!!!! Feel better, and get plenty of rest. I took a z pack in my 2ww...just let your doc know you are in post-ovulatory limbo when they try to put you on something.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aw wookie I missed giving you :hugs: (I knew there was someone I was missing!) so here's an extra one just for you :hugs:! The 2ww is way boring *yawn* and I'm not putting any specifics into FF because I HATE it when it builds you up by giving you 'pregnancy points' :nope:. Sounds like you've had a tough day so hope you're getting to relax now :thumbup:.


----------



## TryinFor1

Gdane: where the hell are you?

Wookie: I am kicking it straight in the balls! lol. I totally forgot to mention where I was in my cycle but I did let her know that we were trying so she took that into consideration. Where is YOUR update? lol. How are YOU doing?

Mrs. B: So glad you joined us in the clomid club. Lol. I hope clomid works wonderfully for you!

SLH: You better get to bed girl! Did you get the call? Are you surging? Do you use OPKs? I bet you are going to get your bfp in no time!!

Keekee: I am right there with you! 7dpo. I have NOTHING to report besides strep throat and that is a depressing update. We are close in our wait though! When are you testing?

afm, like I already said, no update. I have strep which you guys knew. I took my last final this morning and finished up my paper that was my final in my philosophy class. I have a test tomorrow for a computer class and then I am done with my first semester as a junior!!! Only a year and a half (maybe two years since I messed around my first semester) of college left before I have my degree! Hells to the yeah!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Good luck with your tests tryin! Poor you, having to do all that with strep throat :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I bet you can't wait to be finished.

I think I might test on 11DPO, that's this coming sunday. FF reckons AF is due tuesday and I don't want to test too early. What about you chick?

Yes, where is Gdane? Gdane I hope you're ok honey! :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Ooh, I just noticed you're 4 days 15 hours till testing!!! :happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Please somebody get a :bfp: on this thread!


----------



## TryinFor1

yup! That is the day af is due.. but I am considering testing Friday, that is 11dpo and I have a 10mui test... I just dont know!! but Dh wants to drink friday so I probably should. It should be pretty accurate, right?


----------



## keekeesaurus

I think 11 DPOs a good day to start especially with a 10miu :thumbup:. Eeh, I would be so happy if it was a BFP for you!


----------



## TryinFor1

Me toooooooo!!! Lol. First me, then you, then SLH, then wookie, then Gdane, and everyone else inbetween (but IDK where everyone else is in their cycles!)


----------



## keekeesaurus

TryinFor1 said:


> Me toooooooo!!! Lol. First me, then you, then SLH, then wookie, then Gdane, and everyone else inbetween (but IDK where everyone else is in their cycles!)

Yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TryinFor1

:)


Making sure my new sig works!


It does!


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, I'm sorry you have strep throat. I have never had it before, but I could only imagine how sore your throat is. I think you should take the antibiotics. Here where I live there's a place called mother risk. You can call it and speak with a nurse who will tell you what medicines are okay and what ones aren't when TTC. I called back in February and even though the nurse said that the medications I was taking were fine, I decided to stop them anyways. I'm going to assume that an antibiotic will be okay because you only need to take it for like a week. What if the strep throat is hurting your chances? I'm just thinking your body is creating more white cells because of it which might reject anything your body is trying to make and antibiotics would stop that from happening. I could be totally wrong about this and I know assuming makes an ass out me usually, but you never know. I hope you feel better soon :hugs: You are right about the order. You, keekee, me, wookie, gdane. I don't know where everyone else is in their cycle either, but they better get their bfp's too.

Wookie, it sounds like you had a rough day :hugs: Why weren't your assistents there? It's too bad you couldn't call a substitute. How many kids are in your class? My special ed class never had anymore than 8 kids at a time, but most of them had problems so we always had an assistant. 

:hi: Keekee! I hope all is well. You better show me a positive HPT next week right after Tryinfor1 does.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Tryin: :hi: I'm right here!! I hope you feel better soon! And that your finals are going well. I bet you'll pass ALL of your tests :winkwink: 

SLH: Good to hear you have some good growing follicles! May as well take all the help you can get dear! 

MrsB: I was getting lunch for everyone at work when I read what you wrote and I almosted "awwww"ed out loud lol. That's so sweet what your DH did for you. That's weird that your doc said to take it in the middle of your cycle...I've never heard of that. I did ovulate on my first round...well my progesterone wasn't very high, but my chart and my period confirmed ovulation. Clomid is the only time EVER in my life I've had 28 day cycles. This is my fifth and final cycle on it. :( Hopefully you have better luck my dear. Fx'd for you

KeeKee: Nice to see you! Hopefully you have some GREAT news for us in a few days! I hate the pregnancy points too. So stupid.

Wookie: Hope all is well with you deary! Any snow in good ol IA yet? Nothin here. Suppoesd to get rain in few days.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

It feels good to be missed!! I was busier than crap today at work...sorry dolls! I tried responding more than once and it didn't work. I'm busy kicking AF right out the freaking door and I think she's leaving. I'm loving these shorter lighter periods...I never want to be off clomid...I used to have 7 day long HEAVY periods. now its one Heavy the remaining three are like light/medium. :dance:

Nothing new here. My throat hurts too but it's because my sinuses drain into it...it happens every winter for about two weeks. It hasn't gotten as bad as it usually does though so I'm greatful for that.


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH: I decided to take the antibiotics. I looked it up and asked a few people and everything/everyone said a zpak was perfectly fine! I started them today. Oh man, I hope it doesnt hurt my chances!! Man, I am gonna be really sad if that is true!


----------



## SLH

I missed you lots Gdane!

I'm glad AF is leaving and Clomid makes her lighter. I wonder if my periods are going to be any lighter. They are usually very heavy. 

My sinuses drain into my throat too because of my allergies. I use a saline rinse in my nose every day.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> SLH: I decided to take the antibiotics. I looked it up and asked a few people and everything/everyone said a zpak was perfectly fine! I started them today. Oh man, I hope it doesnt hurt my chances!! Man, I am gonna be really sad if that is true!

Don't worry and don't be sad! Your chances are just great!!! I'm looking forward to seeing that positive HPT!


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> I missed you lots Gdane!
> 
> I'm glad AF is leaving and Clomid makes her lighter. I wonder if my periods are going to be any lighter. They are usually very heavy.
> 
> My sinuses drain into my throat too because of my allergies. I use a saline rinse in my nose every day.

I bet your af will be lighter if it is originally heavy. My af is like medium with one heavy day and only lasts four days! :) I dont remember what it used to be because it was birth control induced. IDK if that makes a difference.

Oh, and to everyone who told me to get better, thank you! I dont think I said thanks to anyone and that kinda makes me mad at myself! lol


----------



## SLH

Before birth control my AF was 8 days! 3 heavy days 2 medium days 1 light days and 2 days of spotting lol. After birth control my AF has been 3-5 days. It appears as if I have a thin lining though. Last month it was 6.6 and this month today it was 7mm. It's just above normal. I have read that birth control thins the lining so I'm pretty sure that's what has happened to me. I guess you can't be on BC for 7 years and expect no long term side effects. I just hope it's thick enough for implantation. Some people say it should be 6 and some say it should be 8. I fall in between there. The doctor today, however, told me that my lining was lovely, and the have never told me it's a problem. 

Oh, I also found out my FSH is on the higher side :cry: My doctor kept telling me it's fine, but I think it's high for my age. It's 9.8 and anything over 10 is bad. I think for my age it should be around 5. I have read that elevated FSH in younger women doesn't mean that her eggs are bad, it just usually means she doesn't have as many as she should have. I don't know why I'm so worried if my doctors say I'm fine lol. I should have never looked at that number on my docs computer screen :(


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I think you shouldn't worry if your doc says not to worry. I have a ask hard time to do that too though. 

I had a weird dream last night that I had boy girl twins :oneofeach: and I was mad because something happened where I delivered them but they were already like a year old and I didn't get them smaller lol :dohh:


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi Ladies sorry Ive been missing, but ive got alot going on some very sad :cry:, and I need to keep myself sain ready for jan/feb and I really need abreak from TTC and the IVF, so I wont be on here as much I will try to check in on you all once a week if I can, if not I wish you all the best and a very merry christmas and new year :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Like I said Apple, I'm sorry so much has happened recently. :hugs: I'm here if you need to talk! Don't be a stranger...I will miss you way too much!

I'm not sure why I keep having dreams about babies that are like a few years old. After I told you about the dream I had about giving birth to the older twins, I remembered a while back I had a dream about a little girl I gave birth to and she was like 3 years old. LoL. My mind is ridiculous. 

The hot man bosses were talking about their daughters yesterday and trying to brush their hair and if they part it and if they can put in pony tails and stuff I just sat there listening thinking, this is the cutest thing I've ever heard and I can't wait to see DH brushing our little Davanee's hair. 

I'm kind of wondering if taking clomid cd2-6 was a bad idea. I have too many thoughts rolling around in this brain of mine. I really hate all these pills I'm taking. I feel like a freaking old person. Here's what I take and why.
Cranberry Supplement: 1xday for UTI prevention
L-Lysine: 1xday for immune system...(keep cancher sores and cold sores away)
Iron: 1xday to help with anemia and hopefully get pregnant!
Prenatal: 1xday...self explanitory
B100 complex: 1xday to help lengthen LP...and it has! 
Clomid: 2pills once a day...You all know why
Metformin: 2 pills twice a day...for PCOS
FertileCM: 1 pill three times a day. 

Holy crap I sound like an addict.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So this is me talking to myself all day lol. 

I'm debating whether or not I should go to a family christmas this weekend...its the side with my brothers wife (who I still have not talked to since she said not everyone lives in my world and I need to stop punishing others since I Cannot get pregnant and the abortion or just keep drinking thing) and the cousin who is an obnoxious loud mouth that faked being pregnant with twins. 

Then I don't even want to go to DH's christmas because my supposed best friend/sil and my other sil and mil leave me out of everything...I logged on to FB the other night and she wrote "i think we made like a million sugar cookies!! I'm so blessed to have such an awesome MIL" I was like are you fricken kidding me? (i didn't say this but wanted to) I live two mintues away and they couldn't even call me? Well, if they don't want me around them for all their "girl days" I don't need to inconvenience them with my presence at christmas either. I told DH this and he agrees. He's always been really mad at his mom and sister and his brothers wife (whos supposed to be my BFF) and that tehy leave me out of everything. Whatever. So sick of it. We feel out cast because we don't have kids. So sorry I'm such a disappointment. DH and I will be here to support each other. THAT is what I can always count on.


----------



## SLH

:hugs: Gdane,

I understand what it feels like to be left out of things because I don't have kids. My family is the same way. I wouldn't go to that Christmas party this weekend, but I would go to Christmas.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Like I said Apple, I'm sorry so much has happened recently. :hugs: I'm here if you need to talk! Don't be a stranger...I will miss you way too much!
> 
> I'm not sure why I keep having dreams about babies that are like a few years old. After I told you about the dream I had about giving birth to the older twins, I remembered a while back I had a dream about a little girl I gave birth to and she was like 3 years old. LoL. My mind is ridiculous.
> 
> The hot man bosses were talking about their daughters yesterday and trying to brush their hair and if they part it and if they can put in pony tails and stuff I just sat there listening thinking, this is the cutest thing I've ever heard and I can't wait to see DH brushing our little Davanee's hair.
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if taking clomid cd2-6 was a bad idea. I have too many thoughts rolling around in this brain of mine. I really hate all these pills I'm taking. I feel like a freaking old person. Here's what I take and why.
> Cranberry Supplement: 1xday for UTI prevention
> L-Lysine: 1xday for immune system...(keep cancher sores and cold sores away)
> Iron: 1xday to help with anemia and hopefully get pregnant!
> Prenatal: 1xday...self explanitory
> B100 complex: 1xday to help lengthen LP...and it has!
> Clomid: 2pills once a day...You all know why
> Metformin: 2 pills twice a day...for PCOS
> FertileCM: 1 pill three times a day.
> 
> Holy crap I sound like an addict.

Dreams are crazy. I once had a dream I gave birth to a bird. I had a dream that my dog gave birth to babies (he's a boy). I'm constantly dreaming of kids whom I have never met. I guess because it's something we want so badly we will dream about it.

I feel like an addict too. I have to have blood taken every day and I have needle marks all over my veins. I'm bruised up and look like a heroin addict. I also take pills every day. Baby aspirin and a prenatal. Clomid for 5 days and come friday progesterone suppositories twice a day. Oh and the probing is fun lol. The things we'll so to conceive. My HCG shot was $85 Clomid $40 cycle monitoring $250 pee sticks $40 a month. I'm not sure about the progesterone, but I think it will be $32. It says $32 a box, but I'm not sure how many are in a box lol. I'm not complaining because money isn't an issue and we could be paying a lot more, but it's funny how I have to pay for a chance when so many can just open their legs for a minute and bam they're pregnant. Our insurance doesn't cover any of this stuff.


----------



## SLH

I forgot to mention that the doctor gave me the HCG shot this morning. I'm going to go and buy dollar store tests to see if I can see a line lol. My husband thinks I'm ridiculous, but I'm sure you all understand.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I would totally do it! I get the generic clomid and it was only 24


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My hot boss man just got me ice cream bless his heart! Metformin makes me so nauseous and I can't hardly function and ice cream is the only thing that makes it go away. :)


----------



## TryinFor1

:hi: everyone!!

not much to report! I am FREEEEE from school for christmas break and just waiting for friday to roll around so I can test!!

I wouldnt go to the family christmas thing either. I am DREADING going to DH family. It is gonna suck majorly.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Any room in here for a non CBFM girl who just can't seem to get preggers? Looking for a new support group. Everyone from my other group has either gotten their + or moved on in another way...


----------



## TryinFor1

PSH. No. You cant join.






Just kidding. :flower: Welcome allmacs!


----------



## SLH

Of course AllMacsNow! I think I remember you from the old thread. 
I belonged to two other threads and all of the members became pregnant. I don't know who I'm going to talk to once everyone here gets pregnant lol. I guess there will always be women who are in the same boat and need support. It's unfortunate, but that's science for you. 

On another note, I have a vent! I watch a lot of TV. I'm a huge couch potato. I was raised by my TV lol. Anyway, for the past few months now I see this one commercial over and over again. I see it about 5 times a day and it's starting to make me sad :( It's advertising an adoption agency and there's a girl sitting on the floor with what looks like an FRER in her hand. She's all sad with her hands over her face and the guy in the commercial is like "when life throws you unexpected turns, call the cradle". He doesn't say it exactly like that, but seeing the commercial makes me all sad.


----------



## SLH

Does anyone care to see my positive pregnancy test? The line is faint because it's a dollar store test. I'm not sure if it will get darker or not, but I'm going to do another one tomorrow.

https://img210.imageshack.us/img210/4889/peetest.jpg


----------



## TryinFor1

Is that from your trigger shot?


----------



## SLH

Yes, and it looks pinker in person lol. I have FRER's but I don't want to waste them.


----------



## TryinFor1

Well TECHNICALLY it is our first positive test on the thread. Lol. Even if it is from a trigger shot. LOL!


----------



## SLH

Lol, that's what I was thinking. It's exciting to see positive tests even if they're not real lol. Hopefully, we will see a real one in 2 days and 17 hours!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

I hope I dont disappoint!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

LOL, SLH, I was like DANG... I join the thread and there's already a + in here? 

:rofl:

Thanks for being welcoming, ladies, and :dust: to you all... 

I'm worn down. It'll be nice to know some people in the same boat again.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Were all here for you macs :hugs: _I_, for one, s am so ecstatic to see you! We can be worn down together

I came home from work today sick. I think I'm done taking metformin. I can't miss work because of how its making me feel. It doesn't really seem like its doing anything anyways besides making me sick. I came home at noon and have slept for four hours straight. I feel like I could sleep more!

Slh I definitely see the line and love it! 

Tryin: congrats on finishing your tests!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lets hear your story macs like all ours on the first pages!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Ok, here's me in a nutshell, I guess:
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-i33ppNBSoVM/TYzUQTq2AtI/AAAAAAAAAWQ/PpwQeDxKRsc/s1600/nutshell.jpg
Me: 31 The Hubs: 43

I have one DS from a previous relationship, he's 11.

Met The Hubs online in 2005, started 'dating' in '08, moved to be with him and got engaged in '09.

We got married in July this year, but have been officially trying since May. That's technically 7 months, but 8 full cycles already. I know it doesn't seem like long, but feels like an eternity.

Anyways, I worked with kids who have special needs for 8 years before I met The Hubs, but for right now am a stay-at-home mom/wife, and trying to start up a business helping special needs families from home.

I'm terrified something's wrong, but have no diagnoses (for either of us) *yet*. Trying to work up the courage to get The Hubs to do a SA.


----------



## TryinFor1

My DH wont do an SA either. And your picture isnt working.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Is it working now? It looks fixed from my end, but if it's still not showing on yours, I'll take it down, thanks :D

My Hubs knows he needs to do an SA, and is afraid he's the problem, because of his age... but he's only willing to talk about it *some* of the time, I guess when he can work himself up to it, if that's what makes sense... and usually that's at 1:00 in the morning, when we're laying in bed for the night, and I'm beat, but it's been on his mind all day, lol. Those conversations don't usually go real far. :wacko:


----------



## TryinFor1

It works now! I have mentioned it to DH and he got pretty pissed I was even thinking about it. Lol. He thinks that because we are young it will happen. WELL, it cant happen if there are no healthy sperm!


----------



## TryinFor1

I am having some cramping in both side of my ovaries and my uterus and a slight backache. PRAYING PRAYING PRAYING it is implantation and not the start of PMS. Say a prayer for me ladies!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sounds promising! Fx'd for you! 

Macs: I had to talk my husband into it. My biggest argument was I was getting poked and prodded the least he could do was splooge in a cup. If you hadn't gotten poked and prodded tell him he can save you that pain if he would just get his rocks off on a cup. If worse comes to worst you could always go down on him catch it in s cup and run away :haha: sorry if that was too graphic lol


----------



## TryinFor1

I have thought about buying an at home kit, whacking him off (since I dont do BJs) and running into the bathroom till I get the results. Lol!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Do it please! Omg I would die!


----------



## TryinFor1

:) LOL!

Man, I am really achy. I am so scared this is PMS. I am really irritable too.. but maybe that is because I am sick and DH doesnt care if we go out of town or not. 

OMFG. I am so pissed. Last night, when I was sick as shit and not feeling well, I made up our christmas tree to surprise him and he comes home and says "It looks nice, but this and this and this and this need to be changed." and then got mad at me when I said he hurt my feelings and told me to "shut the fuck up before I fucking beat you." and was being 100% serious. I laughed at him because him beating me? Yeah right and that just made him more mad. THEN, he stayed at work till 8 yesterday and 7:20 today when he is supposed to get off at 5:30. THEN this morning, he said we should celebrate since I am done with school. He said well, "it is taco bell tuesday. I was going to say somewhere else we could go but we dont have any money." He KNOWS I love to go out to eat. He liked dangled that in my face and then said well, we cant and then didnt understand why I said he shouldnt have said anything at all. He gets paid in two days. We have PLENTY of money to go eat. We dont freaking live paycheck to paycheck like he for some reason thinks we do. But we dont have 20 dollars to go to bww EVEN though it is bone in tuesdays. He has been really fucking mean to me lately. I dont know if it is because of his job or what but he needs to cut that shit out RIGHT NOW.

Sorry for the rant.. :dohh:

EDIT: One more thing, I have been begging him to make sure that his boss approved his time off for us to go out of town and has he done it? NO. I have to make reservations for our dog to stay at her pet resort (they get ice cream there, lol), and reschedule an appointment to check my thyroid levels to make sure my hyperthyroidism hasnt come back. I have begged him for a week to do it and he like wont. He obviously doesnt give two shits about going out of town with me.


----------



## SLH

In July I asked my husband to get a test done and he said he wanted to wait until October and it just so happened that's when we started seeing the fertility specialist. I think I bought our at home sperm kit at the end of September. I would buy an at home kit if your husband doesn't want to do it. It might be a bit hard getting a sample from him though lol.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> :) LOL!
> 
> Man, I am really achy. I am so scared this is PMS. I am really irritable too.. but maybe that is because I am sick and DH doesnt care if we go out of town or not.
> 
> OMFG. I am so pissed. Last night, when I was sick as shit and not feeling well, I made up our christmas tree to surprise him and he comes home and says "It looks nice, but this and this and this and this need to be changed." and then got mad at me when I said he hurt my feelings and told me to "shut the fuck up before I fucking beat you." and was being 100% serious. I laughed at him because him beating me? Yeah right and that just made him more mad. THEN, he stayed at work till 8 yesterday and 7:20 today when he is supposed to get off at 5:30. THEN this morning, he said we should celebrate since I am done with school. He said well, "it is taco bell tuesday. I was going to say somewhere else we could go but we dont have any money." He KNOWS I love to go out to eat. He liked dangled that in my face and then said well, we cant and then didnt understand why I said he shouldnt have said anything at all. He gets paid in two days. We have PLENTY of money to go eat. We dont freaking live paycheck to paycheck like he for some reason thinks we do. But we dont have 20 dollars to go to bww EVEN though it is bone in tuesdays. He has been really fucking mean to me lately. I dont know if it is because of his job or what but he needs to cut that shit out RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.. :dohh:
> 
> EDIT: One more thing, I have been begging him to make sure that his boss approved his time off for us to go out of town and has he done it? NO. I have to make reservations for our dog to stay at her pet resort (they get ice cream there, lol), and reschedule an appointment to check my thyroid levels to make sure my hyperthyroidism hasnt come back. I have begged him for a week to do it and he like wont. He obviously doesnt give two shits about going out of town with me.

Wow, I think if my husband said something like that to me I would probably beat him lol. I'm at a loss for words right now. I don't know what to tell you. Don't take his crap though. Tell him to stop treating you like shit. If he is stressed at work that is no reason to take it out on you. I wouldn't put up with it if I were you. Go out to dinner with your friends and don't give him sex lol.


----------



## SLH

I'm ovulating! My ovulation zit showed up lol. I'm expecting a peak tomorrow.


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> I'm ovulating! My ovulation zit showed up lol. I'm expecting a peak tomorrow.

Yay for ovulation!! Lol. Catch that eggy!!

And I laughed at him. IDK what his issue is.. I am assuming its work. He is being better tonight. He took me out because he felt bad. :haha: Its alright hun, I guess I am used to it. He acts like a real big baby. I just ignore him. But thanks for your concern. :flower:

I ALWAYS get a HUGE zit right in the middle of my forehead after ovulation. This cycle was definitely no different!


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls, this zit talk is really odd as I've had 2 appear the end of last week and that's when I was due to start OV, but not 100% sure I have done as I'm still not POAS or temping! (feels soooo odd)
But one thing did happen yesterday, I noticed the smallest amount of blood in my Knicks and the day before that felt a bit crampy, would it be far too early for implantation bleed?? 

Hope you are all well and getting into the Christmas spirit! Xxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yay for ovulation zits!! Get Bd'ing!

My chart is so boring right now. Its been all the same exact temp cd1-6. Which is really weird...my temp is normally 97.3 or lower pre-o and these last two cycles have been 97.5. I feel better than yesterday but the nausea doesn't normally hit til about 1030am. I slept all day yesterday and all night. Only had two bowls of cereal the whole day to eat. I'm not taking metformin anymore. This is ridiculous.


----------



## SLH

Buckles!!!! We haven't seen you in a while, how are you doing? When did you ovulate? Implantation usually happens between 6-10dpo. I don't know much about implantation bleeding because I have never had implantation happen, but I think it's pretty rare. My friend on another thread had implantation bleeding from 7-12dpo.

Gdane, you should get a thermometer that has 2 decimal places. If you did you wouldn't get flat temperatures. I think they're more accurate too. I guess it doesn't really matter if your temps are flat because you are at the beginning of your cycle, but I agree your chart is boring lol.
I'm sorry you're feeling sick :( I have chronic nausea because of my sinuses and I can never eat. I have had this for 3 years now and I originally thought maybe it was depo, but I haven't been on that stuff in 2 years and it's still here. Does ginger help you? It doesn't help me, but I have had it recommended to me a lot. How does metformin help PCOS? Do you think it's helping you? If it helps I wouldn't stop taking it.

Tryinfor1, how are you today? I hope you are okay and DH didn't beat you lol. That's nothing to joke about I'm sorry. Maybe the holidays are stressing him out and he'll be better after it's all over. 

I got a peak today as expected lol. You should see my stick. The LH line is blazing blue. It must be because of the HCG shot, but I've never seen a peak like it. My peak from a few months ago wasn't as cool as this one lol.

My pregnancy test also got darker which I found kind of funny. It's still not as dark as the control line, but it's way more noticeable today. I wonder if it will get any darker. I bought 6 tests. I'm going to take one for the next 4 days and if the line doesn't go away I'm going to buy more.


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH: He didnt beat me but after being nice to me last night, he changed back to his mean ass ways. I am sick now, with a cold on top of strep. Sneezing, sniffling, head feels like a balloon, everything. I am terrified to take anything except afrin (thanks again Gdane :hugs: ) because I am 9dpo. Anyway, all night he was making very rude gestures such as sticking his pillow over his head when I coughed/sneezed/sniffled, or sighing. He started yelling at me to be quite to the point where I got up out of bed around 5 this morning and went and laid on the couch. He didnt come after me, just fell back asleep. So I got to lay on the couch, sick, by myself, with my jacket as a blanket. When he got up to get ready for work this morning, he said that he thought I was doing it to spite him. I asked him if he was serious about the "in sickness and in health" in our wedding vows and he laughed at me. :shrug: I am so tired of his shit. I told him he keeps hurting my feelings and he said I was taking everything too personally and I was being "fucking stupid". So.. awesome. IDK what his problem is. He is sweet as shit one day and mean as fuck the next. AND GET YOUR ASS TO BED AND MAKE A BABY!

GDane: I wouldnt take the metformin either if it is making you that sick. Are there any other medications that you could possibly look into? And I am sorry again about Regina. She is a bitch and she needs to, quite frankly, get her head out of her ass and get the hell over herself. Text me ANYTIME you want to complain and moan about her. :hugs: Just try to ignore her. And I WILL post something on facebook if you want me to. Lol. Just say the word!! You are only six hours away, shit, I will come up there and open a can of whoopass on her! 

Buckle: What cd are you on?

Everyone else: :hi: Miss you girls!

AFM, 9dpo. SO NERVOUS!! I was crampy as heck and my back hurt yesterday so I am hoping it was implantation! It is gone now and in its place is an awful cold! I cant wait to test!! AHHH!!!!!


Is my sig gone?


----------



## SLH

Where did your signature go?

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> Where did your signature go?
> 
> I hope you feel better soon!

I have no idea.. it worked on another thread I posted on..


There it is!


----------



## SLH

That was weird.

I hope you husband gets whatever you have. Strep throat is contagious right?


----------



## TryinFor1

I hope he does too. :haha: Yeah it is but he NEVER gets sick. Just me. I swear though, he isnt that bad. I know I make him out to be some huge douche that shouldnt even be alive but he is actually very sweet most of the time. I think that his job and the holidays, like you guys said, have put a ton of stress on him and he has nobody to take it out on, except me. He would never hit me or anything he just says mean things. He always comes back and says sorry and blah blah. I just ignore him when he is acting like a 4 year old. I wouldnt have married him if he was awful. I just feel like some of he things he does/says makes me think that he doesnt actually love me and is just scared of change and to be away from me, since we have been together for 4 years and I was his second girlfriend. He swears up and down that he does love me with all his heart and even cries sometimes when we fight. Dont tell him I said that, he would kill me for real! Lol. He is more of a girl than I am. 

That is hilarious you said that though SLH. I do, however, think I gave it to my mom. Lol.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hello, ladies. 

Tryin, I'm sorry that you're not feeling well, and that your DH is taking his frustrations about work and stuff out on you. I hope that he comes to his senses and starts treating you better soon, sweetie.

I hope everyone else is having a good day. Between Christmas stuff and trips to the vet and everything else, we've spent a ridiculous amount of money in the last 2 days, so I'm having a "stay at home and don't spend any money" day today. I'm not even venturing outside the house except to drop my DS off at the bus and go pick him up, if I can help it at all, lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh: show us pictures!! I called my doctor to try and get on extended release metformin.idk if its working. It doesn't seen like it. I'm not pregnant yet anyways and I haven't lost any weight

Tryon: we talked about r everything alway but I hope everything works out. Thanks for all your support.

Macs: so happy to see you around! O feel ya on the vet bills and everything. Maybe someday we will get ahead lol. Its onething after another.


----------



## Buckles

I have been away for a long weekend, travelling here there and everywhere with work but have been logging on for a quick catch up, so I'm back.... :) 

I've just been to my boss's baby shower, it was sooo sweet, we went for afternoon tea, played a few games and had some champagne, oh and we bought him lots of presents! My boss and his partner have a surrogate and they are having a little girl! 
It didn't feel odd going to this either but I think that's because I organised it. 
He did something funny though, threw a dummy at me and said the person that catches this is going to have a baby.... Yep I caught it, as he threw it at me and he knows me and oh have been TTC

Xxx


----------



## AllMacsNow

Buckles, hopefully that's a good sign!

Good for you, for not feeling weird. I've been so jealous lately I can't even look at my friends' facebook pages if they've recently gotten pregnant or have a baby. I HATE that feeling, and I hate it about myself. I feel like a total (&#[email protected]*, you know? I think it's great you put it together for them!


----------



## SLH

:hi: allmacsnow how are you? I understand what it's like to spend money at a vet. Our puppy is over a year old and we spent a fortune on him.

Buckles, hopefully that is a good sign. Last year at my cousins baby shower we played a game where the 7th and 14th present to be opened belonged to the next people who were going to conceive. Well, the girl who got the 7th present is like 8 months pregnant now and the 14th present belonged to me lol. I'm still waiting for it to happen. 

How are you doing Gdane?

Here is my pregnancy test from this morning. 

https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/9179/peetest2.png


----------



## Mrs.B.

Evening ladies,

Hope your starting to feel better Tryin.

Sorry your drugs arent working GDane, hope they can help you with something else.

Soon you'll be able to get super excited about a real PG test SLH :)


----------



## AllMacsNow

Not doing too bad, SLH, thanks. 

We spend a fortune on our dog, but he's my husband's 'baby', and has been for a LONG time. He predates me by quite a bit, lol. We're happy to do it, but still... ;)

I started a baking blog today. Baking is the one thing I do for *me*... you know? I mean, in the end, I always want to know my hubby and DS like what I've made, but I enjoy the PROCESS just for myself, so that's kind of fun.

Hoping you're able to use that present soon. That's a fun thing to do at a shower.

Is it silly that looking at your tests makes me feel happy and excited? That's weird. I know they're from the trigger, but still. LOL. Actually, looking at those is easier than looking at + tests from people who've actually gotten pregnant. LOL. I'm a witch.


----------



## SLH

I'm a witch too. If I don't know who you are on this forum, I do not care to see your positive tests lol. It's different if I see someone who has been trying for years, but when I see people who are like, "this is my first month trying and I never thought it would happen so fast", or "this is my second month trying and this is what I did differently this month." That second line kills me.


----------



## SLH

AllMacsNow said:


> I started a baking blog today. Baking is the one thing I do for *me*... you know? I mean, in the end, I always want to know my hubby and DS like what I've made, but I enjoy the PROCESS just for myself, so that's kind of fun.

I'm not good at it, but I love baking. I will have to look at your blog. I haven't baked in a long time, but I think I might now that you mentioned it lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol slh AMEN SISTA!


----------



## AllMacsNow

LOL, no kidding. 

I don't even wander in to TTC anymore... the whole 'here's my positive test' thing kills me.

Or the threads that are like "Do you think I could... OH, UPDATE!!!" things like that. I just roll my eyes and go back to my buddies. *shrug*


----------



## AllMacsNow

SLH said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> I started a baking blog today. Baking is the one thing I do for *me*... you know? I mean, in the end, I always want to know my hubby and DS like what I've made, but I enjoy the PROCESS just for myself, so that's kind of fun.
> 
> I'm not good at it, but I love baking. I will have to look at your blog. I haven't baked in a long time, but I think I might now that you mentioned it lol.Click to expand...

I'm no good either, but learning, LOL!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Love love love the picture too btw. 

Buckles thats an awesome story hopefully it works for you. 

Mrsb: :hi: hows your cycle going? Taken clomid yet?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I don't go on the ttc either. Makes me want to bang my head on the wall


----------



## SLH

I can't go on to the TTC section anymore just for that reason.


----------



## SLH

AllMacsNow said:


> LOL, no kidding.
> 
> I don't even wander in to TTC anymore... the whole 'here's my positive test' thing kills me.
> 
> Or the threads that are like "Do you think I could... OH, UPDATE!!!" things like that. I just roll my eyes and go back to my buddies. *shrug*

We were typing at the same time. I always used to notice that I would see announcements on day 1 of AF for some reason lol. It's not good because I become a hormonal maniac during AF.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey, still in limbo at the moment, I have a blood test on monday so cant start unitl after that so it doesnt effect results, but tuesday I will start.

I have read to take it at night to lessen side effects, have you heard that? xx


----------



## AllMacsNow

SLH, I've said a number of times... I think it's SO unfair to us that AF hits, it's our most emotional time, and at that SAME time, we're finding that we've not gotten that thing which is all we want for our lives. We shouldn't find that out at an emotional low time. 

I turn into a turtle so as not to kill anyone.

My favorites are the threads that you can tell they were started so that they'd get a whole load of cheerleaders. I used to be able to be that cheerleader. "Oh, TEST, we *want* to know!" Yeah, that didn't last long. I think the 'Why would my opk be positive?' threads are like that. We've all heard that +opk could also indicate pregnancy... and if that's NOT what you thought it was, why did you take an OPK so late in your cycle? :rolleyes: Maybe it's just me?


----------



## AllMacsNow

SLH, I've said a number of times... I think it's SO unfair to us that AF hits, it's our most emotional time, and at that SAME time, we're finding that we've not gotten that thing which is all we want for our lives. We shouldn't find that out at an emotional low time. 

I turn into a turtle so as not to kill anyone.

My favorites are the threads that you can tell they were started so that they'd get a whole load of cheerleaders. I used to be able to be that cheerleader. "Oh, TEST, we *want* to know!" Yeah, that didn't last long. I think the 'Why would my opk be positive?' threads are like that. We've all heard that +opk could also indicate pregnancy... and if that's NOT what you thought it was, why did you take an OPK so late in your cycle? :rolleyes: Maybe it's just me?


----------



## Buckles

If it was a really really close friend, I dont know if I could have organised it, I had fun though and it was so nice to see his face when he was opening the presents! I bought his little girl a gorgeous dress which has lots of teapots all over it, and netting under the skirt! 

Totally agree with allmac, seeing your positive is making me beam from ear to ear! Very exciting stuff. 

Mmmhhh what else, I'm cd 15 ( I think..) feeling a bit eugh, had lots of cm at the weekend and then these awful cramps on Monday, Tuesday with this bit of spotting. 

Xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol you girls are cracking me up. Macs: are you ignoring my journal?! Lol

Mrsb: I have heard of that but my side effects were worse taking it at night. Just gotta see what works best for you. I only get hot flashes now that I take it in the morning.


----------



## Mrs.B.

trial and error for a bit then I think :haha:


----------



## SLH

My butt is hurting like hell from that HCG shot. The needle itself didn't hurt, but OMG last night I couldn't get comfy at all because of the pain. Now the pain is shooting down my leg. This $85 needle that hurts like hell better pay off lol.


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> trial and error for a bit then I think :haha:

I have never taken it, but I have found that with some drugs it was better to take them at night because the side effects didn't hit me. Then there were some medicines that I couldn't take at night because they would make me restless. I think you should try it at night first.


----------



## TryinFor1

:hi: ladies!


----------



## AllMacsNow

How are you feeling, Tryin?


----------



## SLH

hi Tryin,

Are you feeling any better?


----------



## TryinFor1

Sadly, no. I called my DR and asked him what would be ok to take. The nurse said at this point, they dont want me to take anything but she would ask him and call me back.

WELL, when she called back my OBGYN had said that I was in the clear to take whatever I wanted. They know where I am in my cycle so I believe them when they say it is safe. He said if there is a baby in there that it wont harm it because I will only be on the medicine a short time. 

I took some dayquil and an hour long nap but it didnt do me much good. I have to get ready for DHs christmas party that is tonight. THey are going bowling though I dont think I will be bowling. Lol. I have some afrin that seems to clear up my stuffy nose for a few hours so I will use some of that before I go. But the Dayquil didnt do diddly. I hope that the nyquil will at least allow me to sleep through the night. 

Thanks for asking girls!

Lol, they have a white elephant christmas and, have you guys seen a commercial for those chia pets where you grow the grass and its like hair? Lol. We got a homer simpson from the simpsons for someone. It is hilarious!

How are you lovelies?


----------



## SLH

That's good that you can take something Tryinfor1. I find dayquil sucks but nyquil is the best. Take lots of it and sleep on your bed lol.

Maybe the party will make your husband less stressed. Don't do anything strenuous like bowl because that might make you feel worse. Get lots of rest and drink lots of OJ.

Here are two of my CBFM sticks. The first one was the high from yesterday and the second one was from today. I wonder if a pregnant stick would look the same. 

https://img542.imageshack.us/img542/7980/peakp.jpg


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> My butt is hurting like hell from that HCG shot. The needle itself didn't hurt, but OMG last night I couldn't get comfy at all because of the pain. Now the pain is shooting down my leg. This $85 needle that hurts like hell better pay off lol.

I guess you could say it's a pain in the ass ^^ :haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Tryin: I hope you feel better soon! Have fun tonight! I had a ton of fun at my bowling christmas party! I hope your hubbs is getting that stick out of his butt before he goes tonight

MrsB: Yeah it is trial and error. 

SLH: Sorry you're in pain. I couldnt' resist. I hope it works too. :hugs: That is one heck of a peak!!

AFM: Spotting has stopped. I might jump the DH tonight. :) He's making me supper. I just love the crap out of him. I'm so spoiled. :awww: 

My stupid SIL just will.not.stop. I cannot take it anymore. Omg. I'm going to punch her.


----------



## SLH

hahaha, that was funny Gdane.

What is your sil up to now? Don't let her get you mad. It seems like she likes to see you get upset for some reason.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My computer is SOOO damn lucky I copied and pasted this because it erased EVERYTHING. I would have been so mad.

I'll make a little key for you guys so you understand who I'm talking about...because I know it can get a little confusing. Who knows, this might confuse you more.

SIL M: Is the one that tried for three years and got :oneofeach: with IUI. We used to be best friends in high school and she married a guy and I married his brother. She's being a total bitch lately and I'm sick of it. 

SIL R: Is my brother's wife who is from germany and was the one that talked about "abortion or just keep drinking" I got another story on her too.

SIL N: Is DH's sister. Spoiled snob that has nothing but a bad attitude and hates the world she's in even though she has EVERYTHING. She's the one that started the crap with the truck if I even wrote about that...lol. She's lost a few babies recently.

SIL C: She lives far away. I hardly ever talk about her. I like her, but she's pregnant...so I hate her right now. :haha:

Cousin K: was the stupid one that faked being pregnant with twins

Cousin P: Is my favorite cousin that gets wrapped up in all of this stuff, she means well...but she hasn't been the same since her dad died. 

**K so the new story with the stupid sil R. You all knew that I got into it with my brother about the thing she said on FB about abortion and whatnot. She pretty much apologizes in a text but still blaming me kind of...not even two seconds later I get this FB message. I swear she's bipolar. 
"Gdane! I don't know what the hell your problem is but not all of us live in Gdane world. I won't ask you for baby sitting anymore. Don't worry. I didn't realize your niece is such a hassle to you and that you are keeping score. I understand all of this is stressful to you but you can't punish everyone else around you! I am too old for this Facebook back and forth... If you have a problem with my postings, please delete me!! I am not fighting or anything like that either. This is silly and dumb and immature!!! If you want to talk about this, feel free to call me" --SIL R

All of this was because I told her to watch what she says because her words are hurtful and then she kept going so i told her to grow up...and that we've done nothing but help them out. Meaning borrowing them money and watching my niece....They NEVER call unless they need something. 

THEN...SIL M facebook status says: "It's really sad that relationships are ruined because of grown women's childish behavior. Grow up." I don't know if she was talking about me, I think she was talking about her Stepmom but my SIL R (NOT EVEN RELATED TO EACHOTHER) "Liked" her fb post. So i texted my bro told him about it and that she just won't leave it alone and I'm proud of him for becoming an EMT and I know he's just defending his wife so I'm not mad at him. 

So he must have told her this and she texts me saying: "for your information I "liked" SIL M's status becaues I agree with her statement. Just like I "like: 10 other statuses. This needs to end!! I'm not going to keep defending myself I already forgot about all that and didn't mean to bring up again but you're making it really hard" 

yeah. Okay. I know this girl. She stirs up crap with the women in my family all the time and I've been nothing but neutral for all these years. She's never talked to SIL M...and has NEVER commented on anything FB wise...until that status. Pretty convenient to not be directed at me. Whatever. 

I'm not going out of my way to talk to sil M either because she wrote a fb status saying "we made like a million cookies I am so blessed to have my MIL" I live like two minutes away and ONCE AGAIN...gdane not invited. So, I'm not going anywhere for chrismtas besides my parents. If they don't want me around ever, I won't be around.


----------



## SLH

It sounds like they are being the immature ones. I hate people who cause Facebook drama. That's why I had to delete everyone I know and now I hardly ever use it. If I were you I would delete them all off of Facebook. They obviously are trying to get you upset and cause unwanted drama. I think if you were just to get rid of them that would show them that you are done with their shit and then when they act like grown ups add them back. It's Christmas and people should be happy, not cause drama.


----------



## TryinFor1

I agree. They are so fucking stupid.

Oh, and that stick is shoved up WAY FARTHER in his ass than it was earlier.

He makes me want to freaking... idk..


----------



## SLH

:hugs: Tryinfor1! I'm sorry you are having such a hard time with him. Don't worry he should be in a better mood after the holidays or once he stops being stressed at work. I still don't think he should take it out on you though. It's not fair. 

My husband is so easy going. Nothing makes him mad and he's always super nice to me, so I'm a bit shocked to hear about your husband and his behaviour. Hopefully, he gets that stick out of his ass soon, or I would take a stick and literally shove it up his ass yourself lol.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I've missed you ladies!!!

I've had the flu the past 2 days, and I've been too weak to even type. But, I think I'm all caught up on my reading on this thread...

I'm on CD 10, getting high readings. Again, nothing terribly exciting.

Tryin...I know you love DH, and are afraid of passing him off as an A-hole. Obviously, we'll let you be the judge of that! But, I think I agree that he has a maturity issue. And, threatening to beat someone is verbally abusive. If he's capable of making that commentary to his wife, don't think he won't speak inappropriately to your future children. Just something to think about, sweetie.

SLH- Awww, our first bfp on here, that isn't actually a bfp!!! Not YET, anyway!!!! Perhaps very soon! Hope your bum feels better soon. Sounds like it's causing you sciatic nerve pain. Ouch!!!!

Gdane- Sister in-law hell, there, girl. Good grief, that sucks. I'd just ignore their FB antics, and wait for the whole thing to blow over. Otherwise, it will get even uglier, and no one wants or needs that.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wookie sorry about the flu that really sucks! 

I know some of you are already party if this thread...its an oldie but a goodie and it got resurrected last night. https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/645061-lol-ohhh-husband-things-hes-said-lately.html

Theres a link to another thread in there too be sure to click on it


----------



## SLH

Wookie, I'm sorry you're feeling sick and have the flu. It's flu season, so I wonder when I'm going to get it lol. I always get sick, but haven't been sick in a while.

Gdane, I'm not a part of that thread, but I think I remember the title from a long time ago. I will go and check it out. 

Here's my pregnancy test of the day. I think it's about the same as yesterday, but maybe a little darker. It got darker once I took it out of the case. I also noticed that they look just like internet cheapies lol. 

https://img141.imageshack.us/img141/5521/photo24n.jpg


----------



## wookie130

What a nice faux-positive! It is oddly exciting, isn't it?


----------



## SLH

It is very exciting in a weird way lol. I'm glad to know that the hormone can be detected in my urine. I used to think that maybe I was different than normal and couldn't get a positive test lol. I thought I would end up on the next episode of "I didn't know I was pregnant". It's very good to have some reassurance. I'm so tempted to pee on a frer, but I don't want to waste it. They are like $10 a stick, although I would love to see a positive lol.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Wow!!! So much to try to catch up on! I'm sitting in the cabin, dj is cooking breakfast, his dad is talking to him, and my bestie Kenzie is asleep downstairs. There was drinking lastnight but 2 beers in I started feeling really bad. So I switched to water in a solo cup so no questions would be asked lol. Dh I think got a little too much down as he didn't feel good either! Then he wanted to have sex and I turned him down with the excuse neither of us feel well. He was passed out in like 6 seconds after! Haha I love him. I still don't feel well. Af left the building yesterday so it was only like 5 days long this time. They also pushed my fs appointment back from feb 20 to march 2. :( 

Gdane-I feel your pain with the sil. It's kinda the exact same with mine all the time! And she was my BFF in school and I married her husbands brother! Lol I am mean to her though when she stirs stuff up. Because I refuse to deal with the drama anymore from her. 

Tryin-your husband can seriously be a real jerk it sounds like. Honey I don't know why you put up with his crap! You deserve so much love! Did you test yet?

Slh-those are some great lines. I really hope they don't go away at all ;) I've seen some ladies keep getting their lines. :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hey lekker! Glad to see your still around! Hope your having fun in the cabin! 

Oh my ladies...so I'm kind if embarrassed to say this but sometimes I have dreams of :sex: and it ends up waking me up because of the BIG O....its just sooo real. Anyways this happened this morning and I told dh that we had awesome sex this morning and he just stared at me with a blank look and I was like "in my dream!" He was like "ohhhh I was thinking did I miss something here?" Then he was like "so how was it?" I explained to him again i "finished" while waking up lol and he goes "oh, guess you're good to go then!"


----------



## wookie130

Gdane- sounds like you ARE good to go! LOL!!! I no longer have "fun" dreams. I chalk it up to my age, I suppose.

Lekker-the cabin sounds fun! And the beverages!!! 

Tryin-I agree with Lekker...you deserve love, and nothing less!

I'm laying in bed. I'm on day 2 of being home from school. I feel terrible about it, but I'll be there tomorrow, as it's our annual Holiday Program, and I need to assist my kids with our skit. And, we're serving treats to the parents in my class after the show, so I have to kick this flu in the arse, and be there mentally and physically. I'm feeling a bit better today, so I did whip up some Chex mix and almond bark pretzels. Will be making chicken dip and scotcheroos. Ugh. I realize I'm probably breathing my sick germs all over the place, including into the treats, but hell, it's teacher's revenge for sending kids. To school sick in the first place, huh? Kidding!!!

Now I'm just kicking back and trying to take it easy.


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks girls. I put up with his crap because he doesnt normally act like that. I have no idea wtf his problem has been lately. If he doesnt straighten out after the holidays I will have a chat with him

I got good news thought today! I have been trying to get my job back and my old boss texted me this morning and asked if I could come in for an interview. When I got there, he goes "Yeah, I am not even gonna do this. Just come and accept the job offer." LOL. So I got my old job back! What REALLY fucking sucks is that I am not getting paid as much as I used to. That is alright. I will get a raise in a few months. I just cant wait to start back at work! Lol. So I can stop feeling so useless!

How is everyone today?

And yeah, I tested this morning and there was a shadow of a line. I forgot the test for three hours though before I checked it so I am actually calling an evap. I will test again tomorrow with a frer with FMU and see if the line is any darker or if it was an evap.


----------



## Mrs.B.

OMG Tryin!!! Hope that shadow turns darker for you!! xx


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks.. I hope so too. I am just really worried it was an evap. There is definitely a second line, no doubt about it. But I just feel so dumb for forgetting the test for three hours so I have no idea if it came up within the time frame or not. I will find out tomorrow morning I guess. It is only 2 in the afternoon though. Lol. I wish it was late at night so it was bedtime and I could wake up and test! Lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

Cant you hold it for a few hours and try again? I've heard that works for some people x


----------



## TryinFor1

I dont have another test like that. Lol. Here is an inverted picture.



https://www.converthub.com/invert-colors/working/done/bec759114f8f2bbd4680696d14103f41/img00666-20111215-0754-inverted.jpg



And normal pic. 

[IMG]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/IMG00666-20111215-0754.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wookie130

What kind of hpt was it, honey?

Is the shadow gray, like a phantom line...or is there a hint of pink in that line?

I would suggest holding your pee for about 4 hours, and trying again. How many dpo are you?


----------



## TryinFor1

Of course I want to say there is a hint of pink but IDK. And I am 10dpo. 

It is one of the 10mui from early-pregnancy-tests.com


----------



## wookie130

Sorry! We were typing @ the same time! The 2nd test looks definitely like a faint BFP to me, but it looks like an IC, which you reaaallllly don't want to read past the time limit. I suggest you retake it after you hold your pee after a few hours, perhaps with a different brand.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Do it! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## TryinFor1

It is an IC. :shrug: I have read on their website that these cant get evaps. But of course I am not believing that. Lol. Idk if I will test again tonight. I will do it again tomorrow morning with a frer. I hope its real though. Lol. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Be more than cool! be amazing :) Good Luck x


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks girls. Of course I will update tomorrow. Say a prayer for me, if you will!


----------



## Buckles

Wow! I have everything crossed for you!! Xx


----------



## abitjaded

Hey ladies, wondering if I can join. Dh and I have been TTC for 10 yrs now. 6 years of NTNP then 1 year before my diagnosis of PCOS and another 2.5 years of metformin and weightloss. My pcp still wasn't going to refer me to an RE so I referred myself! The RE told me I should have never been asked to wait so long. I'm on my second cycle of clomid, but we aren't sure if it worked or not this month my follicles were too small but I managed to ovulate anyway. If we don't get our BFP this month the doc is going to switch me to Femara.

Today I'm 12 dpo. My test was negative this morning and my temps dropped sharply. My chart is barely triphasic, and hubby said the room was very cold last night. So I'm trying to stay positive.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome abitjaded. Your chart looks good :) sounds like you've been messed around abit, glad your on the right track now


----------



## Buckles

Hello abitjaded! 
Welcome and agree with mrs b, sounds as if you've been pushed from pilar to post x


----------



## TryinFor1

abitjaded said:


> Hey ladies, wondering if I can join. Dh and I have been TTC for 10 yrs now. 6 years of NTNP then 1 year before my diagnosis of PCOS and another 2.5 years of metformin and weightloss. My pcp still wasn't going to refer me to an RE so I referred myself! The RE told me I should have never been asked to wait so long. I'm on my second cycle of clomid, but we aren't sure if it worked or not this month my follicles were too small but I managed to ovulate anyway. If we don't get our BFP this month the doc is going to switch me to Femara.
> 
> Today I'm 12 dpo. My test was negative this morning and my temps dropped sharply. My chart is barely triphasic, and hubby said the room was very cold last night. So I'm trying to stay positive.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Welcome. xx


----------



## wookie130

Abitjaded, welcome! I'd say it's high time a FS should see you! It sounds like you need. Some help, babe. 10 years of trying is nothing to sneeze at, and I'll be praying that you get some answers, and that bfp you so much deserve.

Tryin, how can you wait??? I'd be dying with a test like that!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Yeah but I dont have any more tests that are like that. I only have a frer and a digi which are not as sensitive. You have no idea how much I am dying to test! Lol. But it is best to wait till the morning and hopefully my frer will be positive. I am kinda losing hope though. I took a digi and dip stick OPK and both were negative. I did drink quite a bit of apple juice but I (think) I waited like almost 5 hours to pee again. I am hoping it was just too diluted. :shrug:

:( I hope it isnt an evap. I have never had an evap on these tests before. It will just make me a sad sad girl if it is. BUT I am not gonna get my hopes up either. Because it very well could have been an evap since it was an IC and everything.


----------



## wookie130

If it makes you feel any better, an OPK won't pick up hcg until long after a 25 miu hpt would, if at all. So, that really isn't an indication, either way.


----------



## SLH

I have never had a positive pregnancy test, not even an evap. Tryinfor1, test with an FRER tomorrow. I'll be praying for you. Wookie was right about the OPK. They can't detect early pregnancies I don't think. I remember once this girl was so excited about a positive OPK in her 2ww, and needless to say she was very disappointed lol. Also, digitals aren't sensitive enough, so maybe it just didn't pick up the hormone. Besides Lekkers weird false positive, we have yet to see even an evap on this thread lol.

Lekker, I'm sorry your appointment has been pushed back. It's not that far away though. March will be here before you know it. Hopefully, you won't have to worry about going and you get your bfp before then. I'm glad you are having fun at the cabin. Merry Christmas if you we don't see you sooner. 

Wookie, thanks for the tip! I'll remember never to eat any at my future kids schools events LOL. I hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## SLH

Welcome abitjaded! I'm sorry you have been trying for so long. I wish you lots of :dust: and I hope it happens real soon and you don't have to wait any longer. My cousin is almost due and she was trying for 8 years.


----------



## SLH

Well, I'm pretty sure I'm out. I have been having AF cramps today. I always get them as soon as I ovulate, so I'm pretty sure I ovulated today. I will find out tomorrow when I go in for my ultrasound.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Welcome! :hi:

Tryin I hope its not an evap! 

Lekker sorry about your appt that really sucks. 

Slh and everyone else hope your well! 

Afm: hubby surprised me at work today to go get my christmas present! A kitten! :)
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-2067-1323996844440.jpg
The pound named him loofa. Think hes going to get a different name. Any ideas?


----------



## SLH

Awww, he's so cute. I hope he gets along with your dog. I personally hate cats lol. You could name him tiger.


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> Awww, he's so cute. I hope he gets along with your dog. I personally hate cats lol. You could name him tiger.

I am not too fond of them either. :blush: Plus, our dog would eat a cat. They are cute creatures, I just wouldnt want to own one. I want something I can take care of. Lol.

And thanks for all your kind words ladies! It is finally almost 8 which means in a couple hours it will be bedtime, which means that I will be testing soon!!


----------



## SLH

Our cat growing up was always mean to me. She never wanted anything to do with me. I could never touch her and the one time I tried she clawed me and left a big scar on my nose. My nose was bleeding for 2 hours when she scratched me. I can't remember how many times I have been cornered by cats lol. I also had flea bites from when I was cat sitting my aunts cats. It was the worst thing I ever had to go through in my life lol. My experiences with cats have not been good. I did enjoy watching my cat chase a red laser around lol. It was pretty amusing. 

I have to wake up early tomorrow to get poked and probed, so as soon as I get up I will be checking the thread every minute to see your darker pregnancy test.


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, how do you think your husband will take the news if you are pregnant? Maybe it will make him happier :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck in the morning trying, not long now!


----------



## wookie130

Tryin, where are you? It's morning my time! LOL!!!!

Gdane- what a sweet kitten!!!! He looks like an Oscar. I don't know why, he just does.

I'm a huge cat lover. I have 3 cats, and a dog. My cats are entirely indoor, as I don't believe in risking their safety and health. 

I would introduce kitty to the dane very gradually, and in short bursts at first. Big pup is likely to get a bit rambunctious or feel threatened by the kitteh. Short, highly supervised meetings. Allow sniffing...kitteh will probably hiss, or try to hide. I'd also look into getting him neutered NOW! It's not too early, and in male kittens, it eradicates a lot of behaviors you do NOT want. He's a doll!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks wookie! He is already neutered, our humane society has a very strict policy on it. His name was loofa by the pound but we have decided Kuzco...like on the emporer's new groove. We are keeping a very close eye on them...Kaya has seen cats and been with cats before at my parents house and always wants to play. She listens pretty good when we tell her to leave him alone though. They will be seperated when we are gone since kaya is not kenneled during the day. I'm glad I'm not the only cat lover around here!! :) He is hissing when he feels threatened and hiding a little but he can get around faster than Kaya lol. Thanks for the advice!

I'm not sure If I wrote this but the reason I got him is because my first cat (we always had siamese) so I got one when I moved out...went to get her declawed and she died in recovery. The second one I got is a spitting image of Kuzco...her name is Savvy. I ended up moving in with my mom after I broke up with my boyfriend and she got attached to my mom and the other cats living there and CRIED AND CRIED when we tried to bring her home when we bought our house. So she lives with my momma still. I missed her so much even though she lives like five minutes away. DH always keeps saying NO cat! Then he surprised me after work and we went and got Kuzco! I'm a little worried he's a male...I haven't had a male cat since I lived at home in YEARS...but hopefully he will do okay. Man, this cat will not stop meowing. LoL. Savvy did the same thing, so I hope he grows out of it too. He's probably missng his momma. 

AFM: My ovaries are freaking me out. I don't think there is ANY way I'm getting pregnant with these cysts I have. I can feel them...they never went away last cycle like usual and they hurt. :cry: They hurt when I sit, when I walk, when I pee, when we :sex: Its driving me crazy and quite frankly worrying me. I don't want my ovary to twist. We will see though. I know what you're going to say, GO TO THE DOCTOR! But I'm in doctor limbo since my OB referred me to a Specialist. And I only have shortterm insurance so they don't cover CRAP! 

Tryin: I hope you have some amazing news for us!

SLH: Sorry you have had bad experiences with cats. I've always had good ones. :) Thanks for not raggin on me about how they all need to be shot. i really hate that. 

MrsB: hope you're doing well!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I totally missed that picture before, what a cutie! I am more of a dog person but like cats too, I love all animals really lol.

I'm supposed to be visiting family tomorrow, theyre a 2 hour drive away and live on the top of mountains, they've had snow today, now worried I wont be able to go, Ive just baked them all cakes and everything!

I'm getting excited about taking my first Clomid Monday night! I found a little calc thing that says I should ov between 28 Dec and 2 Jan if it works this cycle! I will be getting the BBT and CBFM back out to help me :)

Last night I was in loads of pain with my lower abdomen, went to bed early to try forget it, seems ok this morning tho


----------



## SLH

LOL Gdane, I would never shoot a cat. I don't like them, but I don't think all of them should be shot. It's good that you have a male cat because from my experiences they are more friendly than female cats. I also think you should keep him indoors. Indoor cats always seem prettier than outdoor cats. When they're outside you have to worry about them getting hurt or into trouble. 

I'm sorry you're in pain. I hope they're not cysts, but instead just big growing follicles. Can you take anything for the pain?

Mrs. B, why are you starting Clomid so late? I thought it had to be taken at the beginning of your cycle.

Tryinfor1, where's that test?

I went in for my ultrasound today and I ovulated. I'm not sure exactly when, but I think it was on December 14 because that's when my ovary cramps stopped. I also got my progesterone suppositories which I'm not looking forward to. Google has once again scared me. Apparently they are not fun and cause yeast infections. The nurse told me to put them up my butt, but I refuse to put anything up there lol. Maybe I will change my mind once I start using them lol.

My pregnancy test is fading. It's not dark anymore you can barely see the line. I wonder why it left my system so quickly. I've noticed that all medicines seem to leave my body quickly. It's weird.


----------



## SLH

I can't believe how expensive progesterone is. It cost $75 for 36 of them. I have to take them 3 times a day for 12 days.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Man that is expensive! Never know they might not be that bad...how big are they? My cats are always indoors. I think outside pets are pointless. I feel so bad for them. Yay for ovulation! My females have had more personality but he seems to be pretty spirited like savvy is. I think him and kaya will be best buds eventually. 

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-2699-1324047570688.jpg
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-3644-1324047612035.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH, doc told me on the first round to just take it and recount the day I take it as day 2, otherwise I could be waiting for ages to start.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning, ladies.

Tryin, where are you? 

SLH, YAY for ovulation!

Hello Mrs B and wookie! 

AFM, the witch is on her way. This sucks. I don't even know how to tell my husband. How do you ladies do it, when the witch shows up month after month? Do your other halves care? Does it break their hearts as much as yours? My husband wants this as bad as I do (he says more, because he doesn't have any biological kids of his own), and having to tell him each month when it doesn't work (and I'm already feeling at my lowest) has become something I absolutely dread. I don't know what to say to him.


----------



## TryinFor1

Those pictures are adorable Gdane!

I wasnt going to get on BnB today but then i started feeling bad because I told you guys I would update. I got a :bfn: on a frer today. :shrug:

I am quite sad and wanted to stay away from BnB but it wouldnt be fair to keep you guys hanging. Lol. 

I am PRAYING it is still early (though I dont think it is) and that I will somehow still be pregnant. I will test again if AF doesnt show by Sunday, since she is due tomorrow. I am 3 days past when I think implantation would have occured, I was cramping horribly and it stopped by 9dpo (that was 8dpo), so I assume it would have showed on a test by now. Regardless, I wont lose out hope quite yet since she still isnt here.

In the meantime, I kinda did a little white lie and called my OBGYN and told them I started my cycle today. I wanted to make sure that they would be willing to call it in again. It should start tomorrow so IDK. They told me to take it cd3-7 but I am debating it taking it another day. Lol. IDK. We will see how I feel, if I feel like defying what they tell me to do. Lol.

What makes it really bad is that I had a REAL ASS DREAM last night that I was pregnant. I took a test, it had two lines. I took like 5 more and a digi, all had lines and the digi said pregnant. I remember everything about the dream and when I woke up and realized it wasnt real, I was really sad. Lol. The only crappy thing about the dream is that DH decided to leave me when I told him. :shrug: It was weird! But so nice peeing on frers and digis and seeing a positive. 

SLH: Sorry to hear you have to take the progesterone and that it was so expensive. That blows! I wouldnt shove anything up my butt either though. Lol. Nothing goes up there!! I hope that you are the first to get a positive on our thread!! Someone needs to already!

Gdane: Your kitty is adorable and I love the pictures, as I already said. They are so freaking cute together! Lol. And the kitty looks like he adores you already. And I am really sorry that you are in pain. I only passed a cyst once and it hurt so damn bad that it put me in the hospital. Lol. I walked in freaking out and couldnt find my drivers license and I was bawling and clutching my side. I was scared that I had an ectopic pregnancy and that my tube had burst. My OBGYN said that since DH and I were doing it when it released, that his weewee just knocked it right off my ovary. Lol. It was the worst pain I have ever felt. 

AllMacs: I am sorry that af is on her way. Mine should be too. I know it sucks but we can be cycle buddies and tww buddies and stuff. When do you ovulate? how long is your lp? And I just tell DH that I started. He doesnt give a shit which makes me more sad. He just gets pissed off that we cant have sex for a few days. No "sorry babe, it will happen when it does." Just "FUCKING GREAT." :nope: I would just go to the bathroom, give OH a look when you get out, and I am sure he will know whats up. That way, neither of you have to actually say the words. :hugs:

Everyone else, :hi: How are yall?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry it was neg Trying, thank you for talking yourself into letting us know :hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

Mrs.B. said:


> Sorry it was neg Trying, thank you for talking yourself into letting us know :hugs:

I just keep telling myself it will happen. I know I havent been trying as long as you guys, this will be onto month 8 of no BC but month 7 of actively trying. But only the fourth time I have actually ovulated. So I havent had many chances. 

But you guys know it just sucks. Lol. Thanks for being so nice and kind to me! :hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

Anyone know of some good sig ideas?


----------



## Mrs.B.

TryinFor1 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Sorry it was neg Trying, thank you for talking yourself into letting us know :hugs:
> 
> I just keep telling myself it will happen. I know I havent been trying as long as you guys, this will be onto month 8 of no BC but month 7 of actively trying. But only the fourth time I have actually ovulated. So I havent had many chances.
> 
> But you guys know it just sucks. Lol. Thanks for being so nice and kind to me! :hugs:Click to expand...

I know, I cant wait until I know I have ovulated!


----------



## SLH

Those pictures are adorable Gdane. Do you have any more? 

You never know Tryinfor1, it might be too early. Some people don't get positives until after AF is due. Every month of TTC is hard regardless of how long you have been trying. A month feels like an eternity when you're in this situation. 

Allmacsnow, my DH always knows when AF is coming because I am a complete maniac for a couple of days before it shows. When it does come I dread telling him because I feel like it's a complete let down on him. He always makes me feel better though because he reassures me and is very positive about everything. He always tells me that there's always next month and he's right! My husband was adopted because his mom couldn't maintain a pregnancy, so he keeps reminding me that we have options even if it doesn't happen, but I still get very worried because I don't want to look into any other options lol. I guess that's why he's so positive all of the time. Infertility runs in his family, but his relatives all ended up with kids through IVF and adoption. Whereas everyone in my family are very fertile. They pop out kids like crazy. I'm the only one in my family who is going through fertility treatments. 
I know it's hard, but you have to remain positive! Just remember that it will happen! You will be reading the words pregnant on a test or seeing two lines in no time.


----------



## SLH

I'm 2dpo, and I'm sure I'm out already. I have been having bad AF cramps. I'm just glad I have progesterone now so I can delay AF so she doesn't show up on Christmas. FF has given me a christmas test date. I think I will wait until the day after lol. Thanks to the HCG shot, this is the first time I have ever ovulated this early.


----------



## Mrs.B.

What I have spent my afternoon doing...
 



Attached Files:







DSC03698.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 2









DSC03699.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 1









DSC03700.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SLH

They are very nice!!! I could never do anything that creative. When I make cupcakes I just spread chocolate icing on them and that's it lol.

They look very yummy! I want one. Actually, I think you gave me a great idea. I'm going to make cupcakes later after we decorate our tree!


----------



## abitjaded

@gdane - Wow what a beautiful kitty! I love the name kuzco! I'm a cat lover, I like dogs too, but cats are my fav. My best friend has great danes and cats! So sorry to hear that your insurance sucks, a twisted ovary sounds terrifying. Sending good thoughts and a prayer your way.

@ Mrs B - I'm surprised that the Dr didn't give you provera to force a period before you started the clomid. That's what they had to do for me the first round. Then again everyone is different so hopefully the Dr is just tailoring your treatment to your body. Crossing fingers that the clomid works for you, and that you're able to visit your family.

SLH - When I had my HcG trigger it faded super fast too, maybe its normal? At very least you should be able to do an early results test, and if you get a positive you'll know its real. :dust: About the progesterone, did you ask if they would give you the pill version?

Allmac - sorry to hear that the witch is on her way, Mine should be here next week most likely. I feel your pain regarding your husband. Mine cares more than I do. It's a blessing and a curse. I don't think I could still be ttc if my hubby wasn't supportive, but on the other hand dealing with his depression over a bfn is the last thing I need on the lowest part of my month when I'm trying to deal with the news.

Tryin- So sorry to hear about your BFN, it sucks getting them the worst when you've gotten your hopes up. Crossing all my crossables that you're wrong and its just too early. What a crazy dream! Talk about a jumble of emotions that would cause! 

AFM - More craziness from my Dh. Yesterday my temps had dropped which made me start to go pessimistic again despite the triphasic chart (I've heard from a lot of people that had them and they didn't mean anything.) My husband has his hopes all up and was saying that it was super cold in the room yesterday morning (and he is right it was). So last night he turned up the heater, way too much. It was boiling and I woke up 3-4 times last night. I had to explain to him this morning high temps won't make me pregnant and I cant trust my temp from this morning at all. Poor sweet guy. 

On the good side my temp skyrocketed even though I had to strip in the middle of the night and couldn't bear the covers, on the downside i have no idea how much is legitimate, and how much is due to my sweety's faux pas. 

I love that my man is so supportive, but I know he is going to be impossible to live with if this month is another bfn.


----------



## abitjaded

Mrs.B. said:


> What I have spent my afternoon doing...


Wow! They look great!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Well ladies I hope you all are doing great! Welcome to the new gals! The cabin was nice but I stayed sick the entire time. Yesterday I started getting a headache that still hasn't went away. I started getting very naseuous and barely made it back from dinner. This morning woke up head still hurting and came so close to puking all over the bed. I'm laying on the sil's couch right now. I took an imatrex after I took 2 excedrin pms caps since that's all I had that might help with a headache and now I feel really weird and even sicker. Ugh if it gets worse I'm going to the er since that's te only choice I have. My insurance won't cover me any other way. :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Preempting any dryness from the Clomid, Do any of you guys recommend preseed or conceive plus?


----------



## abitjaded

Mrs.B. said:


> Preempting any dryness from the Clomid, Do any of you guys recommend preseed or conceive plus?

I used preseed and Softcups. Used a lil of the preseed on him since I did have dryness issues and I put a little preseed in the softcup to combat any potential mucus issues. It was functional at the time, we will find out in 6 days or so if it made the difference for me on cycle 2. If it didn't then the FS is moving me to femara since my follies turn out tiny with clomid.


----------



## SLH

abitjaded, your chart is looking good! Maybe the heat isn't affecting your temp. When I went to the cottage in the summer there was no AC and I was boiling hot, but my temperature never went up like yours. FX'd it's your month!

Lekker, I'm sorry you're sick :( At least you should be better by Christmas. I hope your headache goes away and you don't need to go to the ER. 

Mrs. B, I didn't have any ewcm this month, but usually I get it. I forgot to use preseed this month though. I do have some and used it last month and liked it. Usually things irritate me, but it didn't. I didn't even feel it inside. 

I couldn't resist, I just had to pee on an FRER. My dollar stick barely picked up a line today and I have never seen a positive FRER, so I just had to see what it was like lol. I know I'm totally nuts. The weird thing is that if I used it for a pregnancy test I would have thrown it away too soon thinking it was negative because it seemed like it took forever for the second line to come up. I only saw one line at first and thought it was negative. I put the test down to do something, and when I came back there was a faint line.

https://img15.imageshack.us/img15/1017/photo25gs.jpg


----------



## SLH

ugh!!! I'm seeing the commercial for the cradle again! It says " An unexpected pregnancy can turn your life upside down, and when it does call the cradle." It's making me think that adoption will be my only option.


----------



## inkdchick

looks like a + to me hun congrats x


----------



## SLH

Oh, LOL. No, it's not a positive pregnancy test. It's from my HCG trigger shot. I wish it was real.


----------



## inkdchick

aww sorry i didnt realise oh well good luck when u get it am sure it will be a late chrissy present for you both, ive given up trying now but have just popped back to see if any of my over 45 friends have gotten their + as im 45 on the 28th id had enough after 5 years of trying, but i wish you all the best hun fingers tightly crossed for you xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Neither got me pregnant. Lol I'm taking fertile cm I'll respond to the rest of you later :)


----------



## TryinFor1

Got a bit of bad news today.

I called my dr this morning, as I said, and told them I started AF today. That isnt true but whatever. Lol. I wanted the clomid. She called me back and said she called it in.

THEN, she called me at noon and I freaking knew what she was going to say. And she said it.

The DR is not going to prescribe you clomid anymore unless your husband gets a SA.

The down part, my husband refuses to get one, which you guys all knew. I have begged him and asked him again today over lunch. He said no, which is no surprise and it will happen when it does. We are only 20 and 24 so it will happen. :( He did say he would get one if we are not pregnant by the time I graduate college..in a year and a freaking half. :cry:

I have no clue if I will ovulate without the clomid. If I do, that will be freaking awesome and I wont worry about it so much. Maybe I will take soy to help out but if I dont, then I am out for an entire year and a half. 

I am quite sad about this. My friend said to go to a different DR. Lol. But I have gone to the same obgyn for several years and it would just suck to switch and then what if the new dr doesnt give me clomid anyway and says DH will need a SA first? Plus, you really are not supposed to take clomid for more than 6 months. I am on month four whenever AF shows. :shrug: I am literally stuck.


----------



## SLH

I'm sorry tryinfor1. You never know he might change his mind. I remember when my husband wanted to ntnp instead of trying. It was so depressing, but then my DH totally surprised me when he turned to me and was like, "I want a baby". I'm surprised that men don't want to know what their sperm count is like. I would be so curious to know. I didn't think I would be able to get my husband to do a semen analysis in a million years, but I think he got concerned when it wasn't happening for awhile, so we bought an at home sperm kit. It is a requirement at our fertility clinic, so eventually he had no choice. If you can't get him to go willingly, can you collect a sample and bring it in to a lab? If you live within 45 minutes of one you can bring it in from home. 

Here's a stupid idea (LOL), have you ever thought of maybe buying Clomid online? A women from another thread I belong to does that because her doctor won't give it to her. I know it's dangerous, but if you do research you could probably find somewhere good to get it. And of course don't take it for more than 6 months.


----------



## TryinFor1

I have thought of it but IDK if I would be willing to do that. Lol. I would be too scared they did something freaky to it.

And we do live within 45 minutes that I am aware of. GAH. It just sucks! Lol. I wouldnt know how to collect the sample myself though. :shrug:

Thanks for the ideas. I am really just freaking out that I will not ovulate after clomid. If I do, like I said, I wont be too madly upset cause at least I will still have chances. If I dont, then that is when I would have an issue.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH: There is NO way you can already be out at 2dpo!! Chin up girl! Yes I take ibuprofen or tylenol for it. But most of the time I just deal with it. I ended up taking some tylenol last night because my hip hurt so bad. I also think it's a good thing your tests are fading. That way when you get your real one, you'll know it! I LOVE the FRER picture! :) I'll get some more pictures...don't you worry! haha. I'm a picture freak!

MrsB: Thank you! He was cute when he didn't meow nonstop! I don't know what his freaking deal is but he's driving me bonkers! I've tried getting him to go to the litter box, he's peed, but I haven't seen any poo in there. He drinks water, and I don't know if he's eating his food. I thought it was a little weird too your doc didn't put you on provera first but I guess that's why they went to school and not us! let us know how the clomid goes! Is she monitoring you with ultrasounds? I wonder what the pain in your lower abdomen as about?? Are you still temping this month? I can't wait til you Ov either! I know how you feel! I used to be in your shoes before clomid. Girls were running circles around me and I hadn't even gotten ONE attempt! cd70 rolls around and you're like..."REALLY!?!?" man. i'm praying the clomid works for you! OHHH Those cupcakes look delicious! And I don't like cupcakes!! I'd stare at them all day though lol! Ok, so the preseed vs conceive plus...Conceive plus lasts longer, but preseed felt better...neither has gotten me pregnant. I'm taking fertilecm...it's supposed to help you get MORE fertile cm and also improve your lining to promote and help implantation. I can tell a difference for sure. I'm only on cd8 and I have lots of watery cm. 

Inkdchick: Do you want to be part of our thread? We're very welcoming!! :) 

Allmacs: I'm sorry the witch is on her way. I'm not sure how to tell DH. Maybe don't tell him and he will forget??! I know, long shot, but you never know if you don't mention it. DH says it sucks but just picks up and says well, heres another month to try. I know it's wearing on him too. Maybe he has no one to talk to? Maybe send him to a forum like ours..I'm sure one exists!

Tryin: I'm hoping its too early! Like I said I wish you temped! :hugs: if it's a true bfn. Hopefully this dream is a glimpse of the near future. I felt the same way at 8 months. In some ways its gotten easier, because it's like a way of life for me now, but kind of worse too. It's hard to explain. What would you like in your siggy? I would try the soy if your DH refuses to get a SA. I'd keep on him though about it. I think he needs to do his part. He's making me mad that he won't do that for you.

abitjaded: HEY!! And welcome! It's so nice to have a girl ask to join and then actually stick around and post! We've had a few ghosts lately lol. Let me know your test date so I can get you added to the front screen and lets hear your history like all us girls gave! You sound like very sweet girl so far! :dust: Thanks for the compliment on my kitty. what color danes does your friend have? Kaya is my baby. We used to have another one but she died about a month ago. :( She wasn't even eight months. Your chart DOES look amazing! I hope it stays up! I have seen triphasic charts (including my own) that mean nothing and triphasic charts that mean something! Fx'd for you! That's cute of your DH to worry about your temps so much. :awww:

Lekker: I'm so sorry you're feeling like crap! Seems to be the trend lately! I hope you didn't have to go to the ER..>That's never fun.

AFM: My cat finally shut up. He is sleeping on top of my computer right now. LoL. The silence is HEAVEN. He literally has not stopped crying since I got him. Like I said to mrsb, the fertilecm is definately doing its job! I feel like I'm peeing myself and this never happens before I ovulate!! :happydance: I'm debating on whether or not to BD tonight or let the little spermies build up. The closest I feel like we got to a bfp is when we didn't DTD as much...its the chart that had the implantation dip, who knows, maybe i'm crazy. I'm not using my monitor this month because I didn't buy any sticks. We're just going to dtd every few days until my temp rise. Work was pretty fun today. We forgot Dh's car at my work last night so he rode into work with me today thinking he was going to leave right away and go home and get his truck then come back to town and get some sheetrock and stuff with his mom. Well, my boss friend loves to talk and he wants to be friends with DH so he said they could just take his truck and so they went and did all that stuff and came back we all had lunch and pretty much hung out all day...so DH spent the whole day at work with me pretty much. LoL. I LOVE my job. I got hot bosses as eye candy, they pay for lunch everyday, the guys are HILARIOUS, they give us gas cards every month and actually let us know we're appreciated and I work pretty awesome hours too. I just love it! :yipee: After work I came home and cleaned and listen to my cat meow his head off. Kuzco and Kaya are getting along a lot better kaya was sniffing him and he started purring and tried rubbing against kaya like he thought kaya was trying to pet him or something. He thinks you guys are pretty funny :blush: :haha:

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-1578-1324076369112.jpg


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wheres keekee, buckles and lull? I sure miss appleblossom too :hugs: Hope you guys are all okay!! :hi:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Mrs B, those cupcakes are BEAUTIFUL. I'm trying to learn to bake... but have never made anything so yummy looking!

Tryin, I'm so sorry... but holding out the tiniest hope that maybe it was just too early to test, and your witch is going to stay away. Then DH's SA won't matter!

SLH, don't count yourself out so fast! Maybe you're just feeling differently because of the trigger and stuff? 

Abitjaded, that cracks me up. I've thought of messing around with the thermostat too, but obviously, that's backwards. I just want to see those high temps so bad, sometimes I have to remind myself it's the baby that makes the temps, not the other way around. :rofl:

AFM, not sure what I'll say to The Hubs tonight... he's working late... again, and I hate to do this to him. I guess I'll wait until the witch is here in full force, just in case the spotting and temp drop are a fluke.

ROFL, who am I kidding? Of course they're not flukes. But I'm a chicken and not ready to tell him, especially after a day like today.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:hugs: allmacs. Sorry AF got you.


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks Gdane. It pisses me off too. Lol. :haha: BUt I cant force him to take one. I will stay on top of it but I dont think he is going to budge. He USUALLY gives me what I want. This is literally the ONLY thing that he has not given me in the entire four years we have been together. He even bought me a car cause I asked him for one when I turned 19. Lol. He is being nicer too which is a least a plus. 

I am trying to decide what to do if I dont get a bfp by february. Should I go back on birth control and try again after my 21st? I just cant decide. :( I really want to ntnp but at the same time, if it doesnt happen by then I kinda want to take a break and go to vegas for my 21st like my family is planning. :shrug: It will only be a five month break..


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Can I just say how cute my DH is with this kitten? He took him from me because he woke up and started crying again. He's trying to console him saying, "you miss your momma?" and talking to him and treating him like he's a baby. Ohh hhow I wish it was a real baby. :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Dane, I'm jealous... a day with DH at work would be so awesome. LOL

(Not that I work... but if I did... ;) )


----------



## wookie130

Boy, my aging ass can't seem to keep up with you ladies!!! LOL!!!

Gdane- I'll say it again, that kitten is precious!!! Love his name. I have a big heart for neutered males...they are HUGE cuddlers in the long run. Ugh, And I'm so sorry about those god-awful cysts...it's a shame you need to wait to get help for them because of insurance issues! I think that sucks so much!

Mrs. B- Beautiful cupcakes!!! I bet there was a lot of work involved in them. Well done!

SLH- Best of luck this cycle...you just never know! I sure hope you catch that egg soon.

AllMacs- I completely feel for you. Please remember that your DH loves YOU, and that is NOT contingent on your ability to bear him children. Sure, we all want kids...but our marriages exist first because of the love we share with our spouses. That is the foundation, and children is an extension of that. Life can be so disappointing at times, but it's how you handle that together that matters. It'll happen when the time is right...no one can ever say you didn't try to fulfill this dream.

Tryin- Honey, I'm sorry about the bfn. I'm not going to pump you full of false hope. Don't be afraid to tell us what we can do to help you through the disappointment this time around. And the clomid thing? I beg of you to not get it over the web...that sounds so dreadfully risky. As far as the SA goes, I'd offer to manually help him. Make it hot for his ohorny ass, grab a cup at the last second, and whisk that sample off to the lab!!! LOL!!! It sounds like DH is quite a randy chap, so I'd just take advantage of that, and take that semen and sperm by force!!! He's got to reciprocate in this relationship. It can't always be about what YOU should be doing to get pregnant. He's got to do his part. So spuzz in a cup, bucko!!! Wookie COMMANDS it, so get to spankin' the monkey, pal!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

OK. 

I have been thinking. This is what I am going to do but I need your guys input.

If I am not pregnant by February, I am going to take a break. Here is where I am stuck though. Should I go back on birth control at the end of February, and get off of it in June and then start trying again after my 21st in July? OR should I stay off birth control entirely, and just avoid my fertile days? I have provera and stuff so I could start my cycle back up in July in case it decides to not come back if I decide to take BC.

PUH-LEASE tell me what you guys would do!


----------



## AllMacsNow

GdaneMom4now said:


> :hugs: allmacs. Sorry AF got you.

Thanks, hon. It sucks, but what are you gonna do? 

I'm feelin ok about it right now... I usually am at this point. In a day or 2 I'll be ready to kill something, give up, and generally cause LOTS of misery.

I just don't know how to tell him.

Plus, this means I'll be ovulating while we're either at his mom's house or mine. Not exactly ideal. I already wasn't looking forward to this trip any more, but that's a whole other post.

Your cat is too funny.


----------



## TryinFor1

wookie130 said:


> Boy, my aging ass can't seem to keep up with you ladies!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Gdane- I'll say it again, that kitten is precious!!! Love his name. I have a big heart for neutered males...they are HUGE cuddlers in the long run. Ugh, And I'm so sorry about those god-awful cysts...it's a shame you need to wait to get help for them because of insurance issues! I think that sucks so much!
> 
> Mrs. B- Beautiful cupcakes!!! I bet there was a lot of work involved in them. Well done!
> 
> SLH- Best of luck this cycle...you just never know! I sure hope you catch that egg soon.
> 
> AllMacs- I completely feel for you. Please remember that your DH loves YOU, and that is NOT contingent on your ability to bear him children. Sure, we all want kids...but our marriages exist first because of the love we share with our spouses. That is the foundation, and children is an extension of that. Life can be so disappointing at times, but it's how you handle that together that matters. It'll happen when the time is right...no one can ever say you didn't try to fulfill this dream.
> 
> Tryin- Honey, I'm sorry about the bfn. I'm not going to pump you full of false hope. Don't be afraid to tell us what we can do to help you through the disappointment this time around. And the clomid thing? I beg of you to not get it over the web...that sounds so dreadfully risky. As far as the SA goes, I'd offer to manually help him. Make it hot for his ohorny ass, grab a cup at the last second, and whisk that sample off to the lab!!! LOL!!! It sounds like DH is quite a randy chap, so I'd just take advantage of that, and take that semen and sperm by force!!! He's got to reciprocate in this relationship. It can't always be about what YOU should be doing to get pregnant. He's got to do his part. So spuzz in a cup, bucko!!! Wookie COMMANDS it, so get to spankin' the monkey, pal!!!

Wookie you crack me the heck up!!!! :haha: 

LOL!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Tryin, why the deadline?

If it was me, because of the horror stories I've seen, I think I'd avoid BC and just watch out for the fertile days... but you have to decide what's best for you.


----------



## TryinFor1

AllMacsNow said:


> Tryin, why the deadline?
> 
> If it was me, because of the horror stories I've seen, I think I'd avoid BC and just watch out for the fertile days... but you have to decide what's best for you.

My family is planning on taking me to Vegas for my 21st in July. I know this is kinda gay, and I shouldnt rely on it, but the physic, Gail, when I got another pregnancy reading from her since the first one didnt happen, it said that spirit saw me pregnant by February 2012 but since I was being too crazy about it, wouldnt give me a specific month. :shrug: If no bfp by february, I think a break would be in my favor. 

I am terrified to go back on birth control though!! So I just am kinda stuck. :shrug: I have a couple months to think about it.

Thanks for your input. :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

wookie130 said:


> Boy, my aging ass can't seem to keep up with you ladies!!! LOL!!!
> 
> AllMacs- I completely feel for you. Please remember that your DH loves YOU, and that is NOT contingent on your ability to bear him children. Sure, we all want kids...but our marriages exist first because of the love we share with our spouses. That is the foundation, and children is an extension of that. Life can be so disappointing at times, but it's how you handle that together that matters. It'll happen when the time is right...no one can ever say you didn't try to fulfill this dream.

ROFL. Yeah, the thread seems to be moving pretty quickly... Matter of fact, *I* didn't see *your* post until Tryin quoted you.

You're SO aging, lol... I actually think (if I remember correctly) you're the only one in the thread whose intro I saw who is even remotely close to my age... I was starting to feel like a geezer too.

Thank you for your words. I definitely needed that. And you're right. My heart just breaks (for me)... and then it breaks all over again for him, every month. I want to be able to give it to him.


----------



## wookie130

Tryin- I think I'm going to choose option "C", which is as follows:

DH MUST SPANK IT INTO A CUP!!! (But...he'll probably be more comfortable if you do the spanking, and then voila! Sperm sample!)

I'm only kidding. Kind of.

I guess I just resent how he gets to run the whole TTC show just by refusing to do the SA. I wouldn't allow him to control the whole deal like that...what about your needs and dreams, kiddo? ;)

Don't go on the pill. That's like throwing in the towel.


----------



## abitjaded

@gdane - I'm 12 dpo now, tested yesterday bfn. Planning to test again 12/22, if I can hold out that long. My friends danes are both harlequin girls (Maya and Sasha), beautiful house horsies. So sorry to hear of the loss of your puppy. :(

So let's see, about me... I married my dh June of 2001 and we decided we wanted kids pretty much right off the bat so I went off the pill in 9/2001. We were pretty laid back about it and just figured that the time wasn't right. So we continued NTNP until sometime in 2007. I finally went into the doctor and she said we needed to bd at least 1x every 3 days for a year before she would do anything. Nevermind I only had 1 period that year... So we did, and when we went back she had me go in for an ultrasound and diagnosed me with PCOS. She told me that since I was overweight she wouldn't refer me to an FS until I was at a healthy weight. So I spent 2.5 years loosing weight while ttc. I lost 95 lb and started to have more frequent cycles (still very irregular). So I went back to the doctor again. She advised me that since I had started to have periods more frequently 9 months ago that she wanted us to ttc for 3 more months. After the three months had elapsed I decided to hell with the doctor, I was done with fooling around. I referred myself to a reproductive endocrinologist. My first appointment was the worst, she looked at my ovaries and discussed my symptoms, she told me that most likely I had only ovulated 3 times in the last 10 years of ttc. 

So I've now done 2 cycles of clomid with ultrasounds and hcg triggers, and next month we will be trying femara if I'm not pregnant this month.

Sorry for the book!


----------



## TryinFor1

abitjaded said:


> @gdane - I'm 12 dpo now, tested yesterday bfn. Planning to test again 12/22, if I can hold out that long. My friends danes are both harlequin girls (Maya and Sasha), beautiful house horsies. So sorry to hear of the loss of your puppy. :(
> 
> So let's see, about me... I married my dh June of 2001 and we decided we wanted kids pretty much right off the bat so I went off the pill in 9/2001. We were pretty laid back about it and just figured that the time wasn't right. So we continued NTNP until sometime in 2007. I finally went into the doctor and she said we needed to bd at least 1x every 3 days for a year before she would do anything. Nevermind I only had 1 period that year... So we did, and when we went back she had me go in for an ultrasound and diagnosed me with PCOS. She told me that since I was overweight she wouldn't refer me to an FS until I was at a healthy weight. So I spent 2.5 years loosing weight while ttc. I lost 95 lb and started to have more frequent cycles (still very irregular). So I went back to the doctor again. She advised me that since I had started to have periods more frequently 9 months ago that she wanted us to ttc for 3 more months. After the three months had elapsed I decided to hell with the doctor, I was done with fooling around. I referred myself to a reproductive endocrinologist. My first appointment was the worst, she looked at my ovaries and discussed my symptoms, she told me that most likely I had only ovulated 3 times in the last 10 years of ttc.
> 
> So I've now done 2 cycles of clomid with ultrasounds and hcg triggers, and next month we will be trying femara if I'm not pregnant this month.
> 
> Sorry for the book!

UHM

Have you seen our other posts? Lol. This, my dear, is in NO WAY a book.

I am so sorry that your doctor jerked you around like that. I feel like she should have helped you a hell of a long time ago.

If you dont mind me being nosy, how old are you? I just know everyone elses age and I am a nosy person. Lol :blush:


----------



## TryinFor1

wookie130 said:


> Tryin- I think I'm going to choose option "C", which is as follows:
> 
> DH MUST SPANK IT INTO A CUP!!! (But...he'll probably be more comfortable if you do the spanking, and then voila! Sperm sample!)
> 
> I'm only kidding. Kind of.
> 
> I guess I just resent how he gets to run the whole TTC show just by refusing to do the SA. I wouldn't allow him to control the whole deal like that...what about your needs and dreams, kiddo? ;)
> 
> Don't go on the pill. That's like throwing in the towel.

I know. It makes me sad he wont go. Lol. I LOOOOVE your posts though!!!! Lol. They are hilarious! I can see his point, we are very young. It just does suck because I would like more than anything to be a mommy. But I should also respect his wishes also. He can wait for the kids and is only ttc because I talked him into it. :haha: At least I got him to the point to where I could go off birth control and him be like "alright..." Lol. he isnt as in this as I am. 

I dont think I will go back on the pill now that I think about it. I will just avoid my most fertile days. I do hope that I just become pregnant before this point though. Lol then it wont matter!

I do hope that you guys will allow me to be in this group even though I will technically be wtt because I will be on a break. I would miss everyone WAY TOO MUUUCHHHH!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Sorry I am posting so much everyone. Lol. I am being miss chatty tonight..


----------



## abitjaded

TryinFor1 said:


> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> @gdane - I'm 12 dpo now, tested yesterday bfn. Planning to test again 12/22, if I can hold out that long. My friends danes are both harlequin girls (Maya and Sasha), beautiful house horsies. So sorry to hear of the loss of your puppy. :(
> 
> So let's see, about me... I married my dh June of 2001 and we decided we wanted kids pretty much right off the bat so I went off the pill in 9/2001. We were pretty laid back about it and just figured that the time wasn't right. So we continued NTNP until sometime in 2007. I finally went into the doctor and she said we needed to bd at least 1x every 3 days for a year before she would do anything. Nevermind I only had 1 period that year... So we did, and when we went back she had me go in for an ultrasound and diagnosed me with PCOS. She told me that since I was overweight she wouldn't refer me to an FS until I was at a healthy weight. So I spent 2.5 years loosing weight while ttc. I lost 95 lb and started to have more frequent cycles (still very irregular). So I went back to the doctor again. She advised me that since I had started to have periods more frequently 9 months ago that she wanted us to ttc for 3 more months. After the three months had elapsed I decided to hell with the doctor, I was done with fooling around. I referred myself to a reproductive endocrinologist. My first appointment was the worst, she looked at my ovaries and discussed my symptoms, she told me that most likely I had only ovulated 3 times in the last 10 years of ttc.
> 
> So I've now done 2 cycles of clomid with ultrasounds and hcg triggers, and next month we will be trying femara if I'm not pregnant this month.
> 
> Sorry for the book!
> 
> UHM
> 
> Have you seen our other posts? Lol. This, my dear, is in NO WAY a book.
> 
> I am so sorry that your doctor jerked you around like that. I feel like she should have helped you a hell of a long time ago.
> 
> If you dont mind me being nosy, how old are you? I just know everyone elses age and I am a nosy person. Lol :blush:Click to expand...

I'm 29 now. Dh and I got married 2 weeks out of high school. One of those crazy things that shouldn't work out but somehow did. Funny thing is sooooo many people speculated that I was pregnant lol.


----------



## TryinFor1

abitjaded said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> @gdane - I'm 12 dpo now, tested yesterday bfn. Planning to test again 12/22, if I can hold out that long. My friends danes are both harlequin girls (Maya and Sasha), beautiful house horsies. So sorry to hear of the loss of your puppy. :(
> 
> So let's see, about me... I married my dh June of 2001 and we decided we wanted kids pretty much right off the bat so I went off the pill in 9/2001. We were pretty laid back about it and just figured that the time wasn't right. So we continued NTNP until sometime in 2007. I finally went into the doctor and she said we needed to bd at least 1x every 3 days for a year before she would do anything. Nevermind I only had 1 period that year... So we did, and when we went back she had me go in for an ultrasound and diagnosed me with PCOS. She told me that since I was overweight she wouldn't refer me to an FS until I was at a healthy weight. So I spent 2.5 years loosing weight while ttc. I lost 95 lb and started to have more frequent cycles (still very irregular). So I went back to the doctor again. She advised me that since I had started to have periods more frequently 9 months ago that she wanted us to ttc for 3 more months. After the three months had elapsed I decided to hell with the doctor, I was done with fooling around. I referred myself to a reproductive endocrinologist. My first appointment was the worst, she looked at my ovaries and discussed my symptoms, she told me that most likely I had only ovulated 3 times in the last 10 years of ttc.
> 
> So I've now done 2 cycles of clomid with ultrasounds and hcg triggers, and next month we will be trying femara if I'm not pregnant this month.
> 
> Sorry for the book!
> 
> UHM
> 
> Have you seen our other posts? Lol. This, my dear, is in NO WAY a book.
> 
> I am so sorry that your doctor jerked you around like that. I feel like she should have helped you a hell of a long time ago.
> 
> If you dont mind me being nosy, how old are you? I just know everyone elses age and I am a nosy person. Lol :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 29 now. Dh and I got married 2 weeks out of high school. One of those crazy things that shouldn't work out but somehow did. Funny thing is sooooo many people speculated that I was pregnant lol.Click to expand...

I got engaged right out of highschool at 18 and then I got married at 19 so I get what you are saying! I am 20 now. xx


----------



## abitjaded

My advice is to push for what you want, don't let anyone tell you that it will happen eventually, to just relax because you're young. Not knowing I had PCOS was miserable, I was obese and didn't even know it wasn't my fault. I'm now at a healthy weight, which is nice, but it hurts so much to realize that I would have a 9 or 10 year old now if I had stood up for myself. My god son is 9 and he is so much fun. My life is so much better for knowing him and his momma. She is my best friend, (the Great Dane owner,) and 5 months pregnant right now, which hurts a bit, but is the reason I finally pushed forward and got a FS. We were going to get prego together, but she got impatient and had her iud out and got pregnant 3 months later. Hrm I'm rambling again. I will blame the PMS hormones, I'm not used to them since I only cycled every 9 months until just over a year ago.


----------



## wookie130

Abitjaded, what a nightmare. I just can't believe that you've been in limbo this long with what's happening to your body. It breaks my heart for you, really. I certainly hope you're now on the right track, and your questions and issues get resolved. You deserve nothing less.


----------



## AllMacsNow

I agree with everyone else, Jaded. 

Your doctor SUCKS.

I'm so glad you are at a healthy weight now, but you shouldn't have had to do so much on your own.

Congrats for taking it into your own hands, though, and good luck!


----------



## abitjaded

I seriously hope that you all take this as me breaking the "curse" cuz I swear I didn't mean to join your thread 2 days before my BFP...

I'm in so much shock. This feels like a cruel joke cuz it can't really be true.
 



Attached Files:







BFP_opt.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Holy crap congrats! I really hope you did break the curse


----------



## SLH

Wow that's awesome. :happydance: :happydance: Congratulations, I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months! You must be so excited after trying for so long.


----------



## wookie130

OMG, abitjaded...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

That's an undeniable bfp!!!! I would say you've earned it with flying colors!!!

Ladies, the curse has been lifted!!


----------



## abitjaded

Thank you guys your welcome has been so warm. Dh and I are in so much shock. I'm unbelievably happy. Also somewhat scared worried wanting it to stay stuck!


----------



## TryinFor1

GUYS.

I have to ask you a question.


I know this is very very faint, and it actually looks darker in real life and in the picture I sent to Gdane.. I have no idea why my computer killed the picture..

[IMG]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/IMG00696-20111217-0832.jpg[/IMG]

Do yall see that?

UGH, you cant even see it that well! WTF?!?!?

If you stare at it you see it. Lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Abitjaded, you have to change your status under your user name!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I can still see it TRYIN!!! It's for real!! I told you I had a feeling about you! ANDDD *ANOTHER* broken fertility bracelet ended up in a BFP...not a coincidence I don't think!


----------



## abitjaded

No, I think I see it. Any line is a line, my FRERs just show a faint grey line you can barely see, and I can't get to show on a pic. The good positives came from dollar tree tests and a digital. Dang I wish I could give ya one of my digis I bet it would show


----------



## AllMacsNow

HOLY CRAP, do we seriously have *2* BFPs?

Congrats, you guys, that's awesome.


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol, as long as you can see it. 

It is so much darker in real life. I wish you were sitting next to me.


----------



## TryinFor1

abitjaded said:


> No, I think I see it. Any line is a line, my FRERs just show a faint grey line you can barely see, and I can't get to show on a pic. The good positives came from dollar tree tests and a digit. Dang I wish I could give ya one of my digis I bet it would show

I have a digi. Lol. I just dont want to use it yet. I dont want to see a bfn after the frer. Lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

BAHAHA That's what I said! Allmacs...Holy crap! ^^


----------



## TryinFor1

AllMacsNow said:


> HOLY CRAP, do we seriously have *2* BFPs?
> 
> Congrats, you guys, that's awesome.

Do you see it? AF is due today and it is soo light. And I am cramping. I am worried it is a chemical.


----------



## abitjaded

TryinFor1 said:


> Lol, as long as you can see it.
> 
> It is so much darker in real life. I wish you were sitting next to me.

I wish we were all there irl so we could do the happy dance with you! Go get a digital if you can, it feels so much less subjective then, though it still hasn't sunk in.


----------



## keekeesaurus

abitjaded welcome and congratulations!!! :happydance: How wonderful for you :hugs:. I hope it's a super sticky bean

Tryin OMG I see a line!!! And I _never_ see lines. 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Woah, now we need a third :thumbup:. I may test tomorrow but I'm super PMSsy (and trying to do Christmas shopping in town has not helped :growlmad::nope:) so it won't be me...but come on! Who else is testing soon?


----------



## abitjaded

TryinFor1 said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP, do we seriously have *2* BFPs?
> 
> Congrats, you guys, that's awesome.
> 
> Do you see it? AF is due today and it is soo light. And I am cramping. I am worried it is a chemical.Click to expand...

It's normal to worry and trust me I'm worried for me too, but you just gotta stay positive. 75% of BFPs lead to healthy births.


----------



## TryinFor1

https://www.converthub.com/invert-colors/working/done/449f8b04ddfe3d276edfc1bcbe5c17b6/img00696-20111217-0832-inverted.jpg


I hope we just started a GREAT TREND!! It only took 100 pages. Lol.

Oh, inverted. Light but there.


----------



## TryinFor1

abitjaded said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP, do we seriously have *2* BFPs?
> 
> Congrats, you guys, that's awesome.
> 
> Do you see it? AF is due today and it is soo light. And I am cramping. I am worried it is a chemical.Click to expand...
> 
> It's normal to worry and trust me I'm worried for me too, but you just gotta stay positive. 75% of BFPs lead to healthy births.Click to expand...


I hoooopppppeeeeeee that ours end in healthy births!! Did you do a digi yet? What was your first test?


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> GUYS.
> 
> I have to ask you a question.
> 
> 
> I know this is very very faint, and it actually looks darker in real life and in the picture I sent to Gdane.. I have no idea why my computer killed the picture..
> 
> [IMG]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/IMG00696-20111217-0832.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Do yall see that?
> 
> UGH, you cant even see it that well! WTF?!?!?
> 
> If you stare at it you see it. Lol


Omg, I see a line!!!! It looks pink too! Now, I'm getting really excited! 2 bfp's in one day, could this really be happening or am I still asleep? lol


----------



## TryinFor1

Keekee is next. AND THEN YOU SLH!!!

And then Gdane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lets do this ladies!

I am still hesitant on it. Lol. if af doesnt show by tomorrow I will do a digi on Monday to confirm.


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> GUYS.
> 
> I have to ask you a question.
> 
> 
> I know this is very very faint, and it actually looks darker in real life and in the picture I sent to Gdane.. I have no idea why my computer killed the picture..
> 
> [IMG]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/IMG00696-20111217-0832.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Do yall see that?
> 
> UGH, you cant even see it that well! WTF?!?!?
> 
> If you stare at it you see it. Lol
> 
> 
> Omg, I see a line!!!! It looks pink too! Now, I'm getting really excited! 2 bfp's in one day, could this really be happening or am I still asleep? lolClick to expand...

It definitely showed within the time frame. I looked at it at 2 minutes and saw the line and I was like..no..that cant be right.. 

So I waited another minute and looked down and it had gotten darker. I texted Gdane and she said she saw it too.

I am still just.. idk about that. :shrug:

I dont know if I can believe it till i see "pregnant" on a digi. Lol


----------



## SLH

Off topic, but I decided to take take the override with my chart, and FF is giving me crosshairs saying I ovulated on cycle day 13! That's the earliest that I have ever ovulated. I love my new drugs! On the morning of day 13 my follicle was still there, so I'm wondering if maybe it happened later on in the day. I like day 14 better because we bd'd more that day lol.

Gdane, how is your kitty doing? I hope he's not meowing as much anymore. He was probably scared of being in a new house with a big dog lol.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> Keekee is next. AND THEN YOU SLH!!!
> 
> And then Gdane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lets do this ladies!
> 
> I am still hesitant on it. Lol. if af doesnt show by tomorrow I will do a digi on Monday to confirm.

That's a good idea. I wouldn't do a digital yet because they're not as sensitive as frer's and might not pick up a positive. 

Don't worry, AF won't show!


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks doll. I know I have said this a thousand times (and I bet Gdane is tired of me saying it cause I said it to her through texting like 2o times) but I am cramping and it just scares me. I dont want a chemical when it took this long to get pregnant.

But if there was no HCG, that line wouldnt have showed. SO there has to be SOMETHING in there.

Your chart looks like you ovulated cd14 to me too. So I would definitely keep it there. :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks for asking SLH. No, I'm about to lose my freaking mind, he has not stopped meowing. He sleeps on top of my computer monitor so I don't even want to leave the computer because he wakes up and starts meowing again. He's goin to drive me to drinkin.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> Thanks doll. I know I have said this a thousand times (and I bet Gdane is tired of me saying it cause I said it to her through texting like 2o times) but I am cramping and it just scares me. I dont want a chemical when it took this long to get pregnant.
> 
> But if there was no HCG, that line wouldnt have showed. SO there has to be SOMETHING in there.
> 
> Your chart looks like you ovulated cd14 to me too. So I would definitely keep it there. :hugs:

This is your first pregnancy, right? I have read that cramping is common especially when it's your first because your uterus is expanding and getting ready to prepare for the baby. Try not to be worried. There was definitely a line. I could see it as clear as day, so implantation must have happened.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Thanks for asking SLH. No, I'm about to lose my freaking mind, he has not stopped meowing. He sleeps on top of my computer monitor so I don't even want to leave the computer because he wakes up and starts meowing again. He's goin to drive me to drinkin.

:hugs: That totally sucks. My cat never meowed she only hid lol. I wonder if there is anything you can do to get it to stop. Do any of our cat ladies have any suggestions? lol. Like I said earlier, he's probably just scared. I bet he will stop soon.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah, I'm guess he's 
A) Lonely/Missing his momma 
B) Cold-he's always sitting on the heater vents
C) Hungry...not sure if he's eating, but I saw he either puked or had diarhea in the shower. Not very happy with him right now. at least I could just wash it down the drain though. 

He just got neutered three days ago...I'm hoping there's nothing wrong with him ugh that would be my luck. 

SLH: I think I might agree with FF on this one. But I know how you feel about making you feel better about the bding but if it was a day earlier, then you'll be upset about having a short lp...? :shrug:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I read that you're supposed to ignore them and they'll stop, but then I read you're supposed to snuggle them....so wtf am I supposed to do?!? I'm going to get kitten milk and maybe some soft bland food and see if that helps.


----------



## abitjaded

TryinFor1 said:


> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP, do we seriously have *2* BFPs?
> 
> Congrats, you guys, that's awesome.
> 
> Do you see it? AF is due today and it is soo light. And I am cramping. I am worried it is a chemical.Click to expand...
> 
> It's normal to worry and trust me I'm worried for me too, but you just gotta stay positive. 75% of BFPs lead to healthy births.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hoooopppppeeeeeee that ours end in healthy births!! Did you do a digi yet? What was your first test?Click to expand...

I actually came home after work and I had been feeling really lightheaded so I had decided to poas when I got home. I went pee completely forgetting that I was going to poas. AFTER I'd peed I realized my mistake. So I peed a couple drops. I thought I was being ridiculous considering that I figured it would be watered down and it was in the evening and the only test I could use was a dollar tree test because I hadn't peed enough to do any others (dollar tree tests have a syringe for pulling your pee out of a cup. When the line came up I felt like it was a cruel joke. 

So I waited 2 long hours till I could pee again and tried a FRER. The line was so faint I wasn't sure it was there. So I waited another couple hours and took another FRER which was more obvious but still much less dark than the $tree. 

Hubby came home, saw the lines. Cried like a girl. :cry::cloud9: and took me in to town for a digi.


@Tryin - cramping is perfectly normal. I'm cramping too. My best friend that is 5 months pregnant said she SWORE she was going to start her period any second. She was cramping terribly. In fact she kept feeling "gushes" like she was starting and she'd rush to the bathroom to find it was just CM.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0191.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SLH

Your cat is probably by your computer because cats LOVE heat! Maybe try swaddling him lol. My cat always laid right by our vents in the winter.


----------



## SLH

abitjaded said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP, do we seriously have *2* BFPs?
> 
> Congrats, you guys, that's awesome.
> 
> Do you see it? AF is due today and it is soo light. And I am cramping. I am worried it is a chemical.Click to expand...
> 
> It's normal to worry and trust me I'm worried for me too, but you just gotta stay positive. 75% of BFPs lead to healthy births.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hoooopppppeeeeeee that ours end in healthy births!! Did you do a digi yet? What was your first test?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually came home after work and I had been feeling really lightheaded so I had decided to poas when I got home. I went pee completely forgetting that I was going to poas. AFTER I'd peed I realized my mistake. So I peed a couple drops. I thought I was being ridiculous considering that I figured it would be watered down and it was in the evening and the only test I could use was a dollar tree test because I hadn't peed enough to do any others (dollar tree tests have a syringe for pulling your pee out of a cup. When the line came up I felt like it was a cruel joke.
> 
> So I waited 2 long hours till I could pee again and tried a FRER. The line was so faint I wasn't sure it was there. So I waited another couple hours and took another FRER which was more obvious but still much less dark than the $tree.
> 
> Hubby came home, saw the lines. Cried like a girl. :cry::cloud9: and took me in to town for a digi.Click to expand...

That's so awesome. Your temperature is really high too!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-2078-1324137244148.jpg 
THIS ^^ = silence= heaven for me.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-2078-1324137244148.jpg
> THIS ^^ = silence= heaven for me.

Aw, he's so cute! It's definitely the heat. Find him a warm place to sleep.


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP, do we seriously have *2* BFPs?
> 
> Congrats, you guys, that's awesome.
> 
> Do you see it? AF is due today and it is soo light. And I am cramping. I am worried it is a chemical.Click to expand...
> 
> It's normal to worry and trust me I'm worried for me too, but you just gotta stay positive. 75% of BFPs lead to healthy births.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hoooopppppeeeeeee that ours end in healthy births!! Did you do a digi yet? What was your first test?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually came home after work and I had been feeling really lightheaded so I had decided to poas when I got home. I went pee completely forgetting that I was going to poas. AFTER I'd peed I realized my mistake. So I peed a couple drops. I thought I was being ridiculous considering that I figured it would be watered down and it was in the evening and the only test I could use was a dollar tree test because I hadn't peed enough to do any others (dollar tree tests have a syringe for pulling your pee out of a cup. When the line came up I felt like it was a cruel joke.
> 
> So I waited 2 long hours till I could pee again and tried a FRER. The line was so faint I wasn't sure it was there. So I waited another couple hours and took another FRER which was more obvious but still much less dark than the $tree.
> 
> Hubby came home, saw the lines. Cried like a girl. :cry::cloud9: and took me in to town for a digi.Click to expand...
> 
> That's so awesome. Your temperature is really high too!Click to expand...


did the digi work?


----------



## TryinFor1

GdaneMom4now said:


> https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-2078-1324137244148.jpg
> THIS ^^ = silence= heaven for me.

that is a really cute picture. lol


----------



## TryinFor1

abitjaded said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP, do we seriously have *2* BFPs?
> 
> Congrats, you guys, that's awesome.
> 
> Do you see it? AF is due today and it is soo light. And I am cramping. I am worried it is a chemical.Click to expand...
> 
> It's normal to worry and trust me I'm worried for me too, but you just gotta stay positive. 75% of BFPs lead to healthy births.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hoooopppppeeeeeee that ours end in healthy births!! Did you do a digi yet? What was your first test?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually came home after work and I had been feeling really lightheaded so I had decided to poas when I got home. I went pee completely forgetting that I was going to poas. AFTER I'd peed I realized my mistake. So I peed a couple drops. I thought I was being ridiculous considering that I figured it would be watered down and it was in the evening and the only test I could use was a dollar tree test because I hadn't peed enough to do any others (dollar tree tests have a syringe for pulling your pee out of a cup. When the line came up I felt like it was a cruel joke.
> 
> So I waited 2 long hours till I could pee again and tried a FRER. The line was so faint I wasn't sure it was there. So I waited another couple hours and took another FRER which was more obvious but still much less dark than the $tree.
> 
> Hubby came home, saw the lines. Cried like a girl. :cry::cloud9: and took me in to town for a digi.
> 
> @Tryin - cramping is perfectly normal. I'm cramping too. My best friend that is 5 months pregnant said she SWORE she was going to start her period any second. In fact she kept feeling "gushes" like she was starting and she'd rush to the bathroom to find it was just CM.Click to expand...

Just saw this with the picture. Lol sorry


----------



## abitjaded

TryinFor1 said:


> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP, do we seriously have *2* BFPs?
> 
> Congrats, you guys, that's awesome.
> 
> Do you see it? AF is due today and it is soo light. And I am cramping. I am worried it is a chemical.Click to expand...
> 
> It's normal to worry and trust me I'm worried for me too, but you just gotta stay positive. 75% of BFPs lead to healthy births.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hoooopppppeeeeeee that ours end in healthy births!! Did you do a digi yet? What was your first test?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually came home after work and I had been feeling really lightheaded so I had decided to poas when I got home. I went pee completely forgetting that I was going to poas. AFTER I'd peed I realized my mistake. So I peed a couple drops. I thought I was being ridiculous considering that I figured it would be watered down and it was in the evening and the only test I could use was a dollar tree test because I hadn't peed enough to do any others (dollar tree tests have a syringe for pulling your pee out of a cup. When the line came up I felt like it was a cruel joke.
> 
> So I waited 2 long hours till I could pee again and tried a FRER. The line was so faint I wasn't sure it was there. So I waited another couple hours and took another FRER which was more obvious but still much less dark than the $tree.
> 
> Hubby came home, saw the lines. Cried like a girl. :cry::cloud9: and took me in to town for a digi.
> 
> @Tryin - cramping is perfectly normal. I'm cramping too. My best friend that is 5 months pregnant said she SWORE she was going to start her period any second. In fact she kept feeling "gushes" like she was starting and she'd rush to the bathroom to find it was just CM.Click to expand...
> 
> Just saw this with the picture. Lol sorryClick to expand...

Don't be sorry. I was frantically editing and re-editing. LOL. BF had terrible cramps she swore she was having a m/c. Her Dr. told her it was perfectly normal and not to worry about it.


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks abit. You are making me feel better. So your frer line was really light but the digi came up positive?


----------



## abitjaded

TryinFor1 said:


> Thanks abit. You are making me feel better. So your frer line was really light but the digi came up positive?

Yes. I'll take a pic of my 2 FRER for you. Post it in a sec.


----------



## TryinFor1

abitjaded said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks abit. You are making me feel better. So your frer line was really light but the digi came up positive?
> 
> Yes. I'll take a pic of my 2 FRER for you. Post it in a sec.Click to expand...

Thank you! That would really help me out!


----------



## abitjaded

abitjaded said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks abit. You are making me feel better. So your frer line was really light but the digi came up positive?
> 
> Yes. I'll take a pic of my 2 FRER for you. Post it in a sec.Click to expand...

Here it is
 



Attached Files:







FRER.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Buckles

Omg, I don't post for 2 days and we have 2 bfp's! Congratulations girls, very excited for you both and also very jel xx


----------



## TryinFor1

abitjaded said:


> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks abit. You are making me feel better. So your frer line was really light but the digi came up positive?
> 
> Yes. I'll take a pic of my 2 FRER for you. Post it in a sec.Click to expand...
> 
> Here it isClick to expand...

Thanks! I can definitely see a line. When did you take the digi? The same night or did you wait till this morning?


----------



## abitjaded

TryinFor1 said:


> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks abit. You are making me feel better. So your frer line was really light but the digi came up positive?
> 
> Yes. I'll take a pic of my 2 FRER for you. Post it in a sec.Click to expand...
> 
> Here it isClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I can definitely see a line. When did you take the digi? The same night or did you wait till this morning?Click to expand...

Nope I took it the same night. Waited about 1.5 hours and could pee again. The digi took its normal 3 min and then came up pregnant. It hasn't left my side since. Every so often I pick it up and look at it to try to convince myself this is all really happening.


----------



## TryinFor1

do you feel any different?

I almost want to take the digi tonight then. Lol.

But I should probably wait till the morning. :dohh:


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> do you feel any different?
> 
> I almost want to take the digi tonight then. Lol.
> 
> But I should probably wait till the morning. :dohh:

You are 12 dpo, so a digital should work. I know earlier I said it might not, but it might. Omg, if I were you I would be peeing on every stick that's out there right now. I would probably go to the drugstore and by like $200 or more worth of tests lol because I'm crazy.


----------



## abitjaded

TryinFor1 said:


> do you feel any different?
> 
> I almost want to take the digi tonight then. Lol.
> 
> But I should probably wait till the morning. :dohh:

I'm a POAS-aholic, so do take my advice with a grain of salt... IMO take it tonight, my FRERs look darker this morning than they did last night. DH couldn't even see the lines on 1 of them last night.


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> do you feel any different?
> 
> I almost want to take the digi tonight then. Lol.
> 
> But I should probably wait till the morning. :dohh:
> 
> You are 12 dpo, so a digital should work. I know earlier I said it might not, but it might. Omg, if I were you I would be peeing on every stick that's out there right now. I would probably go to the drugstore and by like $200 or more worth of tests lol because I'm crazy.Click to expand...

I used a couple other tests earlier. THey had extremely faint lines, fainter than the frer. BUt they were cheapo walmart brant and a 88 cent brand walmart sells. GDane said she looked it up and they are cheap cause they dont take as good care of those tests and put them outside good weather conditions and such. 

I am gonna go take another peek at them. It has been a couple hours now though. Lol


----------



## abitjaded

Oh, and no, I don't feel much different just the normal PMS. Yesterday I was lightheaded but I have hypoglycemia so I have no idea if its really a pregnancy symptom. Honestly I just feel like I'm going to start my period in a couple days.


----------



## TryinFor1

Well hells,

I have to pee right now. Should I just go take it? Lol

I can always buy more later on tonight.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

yes take one!


----------



## SLH

Yes test


----------



## TryinFor1

OK!

But I am gonna be sad if it says not pregnant. But hell, I will do it.


----------



## SLH

The suspension is killing me!


----------



## SLH

Don't worry it shouldn't say that and if it does it just means it's not sensitive enough.


----------



## SLH

Gee, how long does it take you to pee? lol


----------



## TryinFor1

It has only been two minutes! Lol. It is loading.


----------



## SLH

I'm a very impatient person lol.


----------



## TryinFor1

Not pregnant..




Bummer. :cry: I hope it just isnt sensitive enough.


----------



## abitjaded

Awww. :nope: I'm sure its not sensitive enough FRERs are 15 miu, where digis are usually 25 miu. We all saw your 2nd line on your FRER and you know its darker irl. So your Digi will show up tomorrow morning. Don't stress.


----------



## SLH

What's the sensitivity of it? FRER's are more sensitive I think. I have read that digital tests sometimes don't work until after your period is due. Don't be sad yet. That FRER is positive, so as far as I'm concerned you're pregnant. 

Have you taken the digital out of the case? Maybe you'll be able to see a line, but the digital didn't pick it up because it might be too faint. Yesterday, I could barely see a line on my dollor store test but the frer was dark. Your frer isn't as dark as mine so there's no way a test that isn't as sensitive would pick up the hormone.


----------



## SLH

My dollar store test was 25 miu and I could barely see a line and my FRER was way darker than yours.


----------



## TryinFor1

I thought digis were 50mui?


----------



## abitjaded

TryinFor1 said:


> I thought digis were 50mui?

Depends on the brand. Check yours, it might be. I know EPT digitals are 50. I thought I saw 25 miu on my clearblue box last night but I could be mistaken.


----------



## AllMacsNow

I wouldn't worry about that digi, Tryin...

I don't blow smoke about tests... if I can't see a line, I'll either say so or just not say anything... but there was a SOLID VERY APPARENT line on your FRER. 

Just give it a day or 2... not only could it have been too early, but that wasn't FMU, either. 

You're preggers, girl. Don't worry about it.


----------



## TryinFor1

I have no idea abit. I threw the box away a long time ago. I keep all my ttc stuff in a little bag and the box wouldnt fit in there. Lol. 

I am gonna go get some more frers later tonight and use them with FMU. 

Thanks for all the support everyone! :hugs:


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> I thought digis were 50mui?

If a digital is 50 mui miu (whatever lol), you have nothing to worry about. It was way too sensitive to pick up anything. If I could barely see a line on my dollar store 25 stick, but a way darker line FRER, then you are pregnant end of story LOL. Take a digital in a couple of days.


----------



## SLH

Sorry for the bad grammar and spelling. I'm too excited to pay attention lol.


----------



## TryinFor1

is it miu? Lol.. I always thought it was mui :dohh:


----------



## AllMacsNow

SLH said:


> Sorry for the bad grammar and spelling. I'm too excited to pay attention lol.

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I think its miu slh you crack me up. And yes believe allmacs she will tell you if she doesn't see a line shes been with me since the beginning


----------



## wookie130

OMFG, TRYIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE EGGO IS PREGGO!!!

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS.

First of all, you ARE pregnant. I see a nice visible line on your FRER, albeit faint, which is completely normal at 12 dpo.

Secondly, let's get this hpt thing straight.

FRER=25 miu
Most digis (including Clearblue)=50 miu

If a digi is telling you "not pregnant" you'll have to wait a couple of days, as hcg doubles every 2 days, on average. You're most likely still around the 25 miu mark with your beta levels, in order for the FRER to pick up a bfp at all, so don't worry!!!

What you need to do, is run out, and get some good over the counter prenatal vitamins w/folic acid. DO NOT STRESS ABOUT CRAMPING. If you're not bleeding, or your cramps aren't heavy or borderline awful, you have no cause to worry.

I've had a missed miscarriage a bit later in the first trimester, so I have not experienced regular early miscarriage symptoms. I did not have any cramping, but I began bleeding moderately at 10 weeks. I have participated regularly in the Loss forums, and those ladies who have experienced a typical chemical or miscarriage usually have A LOT of pain, And/or heavy bleeding. 

My point being, AF cramps are a normal part of early pregnancy. Your uterus is already beginning to expand. Just wait until you pee your pants while laughing one day, are wide awake at 3:00am for no reason, cry during stupid commercials, and crave jalapeno poppers with your frosted flakes cereal. Oh, that's all around the corner, honey!!!!!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! Try not to worry. A warm (not overly hot) bath will help the cramps. As long as it's not warm enough to raise your overall body temperature, it's fine.

I'm so happy that you're no longer obligated to spank DH off into a cup now, against his will and all! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!

Now that you're expecting, he HAS to be super nice to you. He CANNOT be a douche-packer. He can't say things like he's going to "beat you"...I'm telling you now, that once your pg hormones start to rage, he will need to take the high road, grow up, and be Mr. Nice Guy Incarnate. If he is less than Mr. Wonderful-I-Cook-Dinner-& Rub-Wife's-Feet-With-A-Smile, I will swing by your place, and put the hammer of justice down on his ass! Ask my ex-husband what that looked like!!! LOL!!!

Okay. I am so frickin' happy we now have 2 bfp's on here!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wookie, I <3 U


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh my days Ladies! I go away for 1 day and come back to find that not old have there been like 10 pages of comments today! But TWO :bfp:s!!!

CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!!!


----------



## abitjaded

wookie130 said:


> OMFG, TRYIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE EGGO IS PREGGO!!!
> 
> HUGE CONGRATULATIONS.
> 
> First of all, you ARE pregnant. I see a nice visible line on your FRER, albeit faint, which is completely normal at 12 dpo.
> 
> Secondly, let's get this hpt thing straight.
> 
> FRER=25 miu
> Most digis (including Clearblue)=50 miu
> 
> If a digi is telling you "not pregnant" you'll have to wait a couple of days, as hcg doubles every 2 days, on average. You're most likely still around the 25 miu mark with your beta levels, in order for the FRER to pick up a bfp at all, so don't worry!!!
> 
> What you need to do, is run out, and get some good over the counter prenatal vitamins w/folic acid. DO NOT STRESS ABOUT CRAMPING. If you're not bleeding, or your cramps aren't heavy or borderline awful, you have no cause to worry.
> 
> I've had a missed miscarriage a bit later in the first trimester, so I have not experienced regular early miscarriage symptoms. I did not have any cramping, but I began bleeding moderately at 10 weeks. I have participated regularly in the Loss forums, and those ladies who have experienced a typical chemical or miscarriage usually have A LOT of pain, And/or heavy bleeding.
> 
> My point being, AF cramps are a normal part of early pregnancy. Your uterus is already beginning to expand. Just wait until you pee your pants while laughing one day, are wide awake at 3:00am for no reason, cry during stupid commercials, and crave jalapeno poppers with your frosted flakes cereal. Oh, that's all around the corner, honey!!!!!
> 
> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! Try not to worry. A warm (not overly hot) bath will help the cramps. As long as it's not warm enough to raise your overall body temperature, it's fine.
> 
> I'm so happy that you're no longer obligated to spank DH off into a cup now, against his will and all! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now that you're expecting, he HAS to be super nice to you. He CANNOT be a douche-packer. He can't say things like he's going to "beat you"...I'm telling you now, that once your pg hormones start to rage, he will need to take the high road, grow up, and be Mr. Nice Guy Incarnate. If he is less than Mr. Wonderful-I-Cook-Dinner-& Rub-Wife's-Feet-With-A-Smile, I will swing by your place, and put the hammer of justice down on his ass! Ask my ex-husband what that looked like!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Okay. I am so frickin' happy we now have 2 bfp's on here!!!

B&B needs a "like" button.


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies, 

Im sorry to intrude but I wondered If I might ask your advice about CBFM. Its my second month using it, and Im BBT charting too. so anyway the first month I used 10 sticks and I got my highs and peak and then my temp went up as you'd expect. this month - Im on my second 10 sticks and till today I got all "lows" but my temps went up a few days ago. I thought I was having a cycle without ovulation, but today "high" has appeared....
Im a bit confused, and wondered if you ladies who have more experience of the cbfm might have experienced this??


thank you so much and sending you all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wookie130

Purplelou, hey! 

First of all, I see you've suffered some losses...I'm very sorry. I have miscarried also, and totally feel your pain. It just makes the desire for that next bfp much more desperate, you know?

Since you're on 2nd cycle with CBFM, it still may be trying to figure out your cycles. Another thing, is that you probably haven't "O"ed yet, and your temps are reflecting a rise, but not necessarily from ovulation. The only other thing I can think of, is that perhaps the monitor did not pick up your LH surge...perhaps you had a very short evening surge that your monitor missed. I believe that can happen. If I were you, continie using the monitor this cycle, as it could still peak. I would continue BDing every day to every other day, until you stop getting highs, or after your peaks, and your chart indicates another thermal shift.

Hope that helps!


----------



## TryinFor1

wookie130 said:


> OMFG, TRYIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE EGGO IS PREGGO!!!
> 
> HUGE CONGRATULATIONS.
> 
> First of all, you ARE pregnant. I see a nice visible line on your FRER, albeit faint, which is completely normal at 12 dpo.
> 
> Secondly, let's get this hpt thing straight.
> 
> FRER=25 miu
> Most digis (including Clearblue)=50 miu
> 
> If a digi is telling you "not pregnant" you'll have to wait a couple of days, as hcg doubles every 2 days, on average. You're most likely still around the 25 miu mark with your beta levels, in order for the FRER to pick up a bfp at all, so don't worry!!!
> 
> What you need to do, is run out, and get some good over the counter prenatal vitamins w/folic acid. DO NOT STRESS ABOUT CRAMPING. If you're not bleeding, or your cramps aren't heavy or borderline awful, you have no cause to worry.
> 
> I've had a missed miscarriage a bit later in the first trimester, so I have not experienced regular early miscarriage symptoms. I did not have any cramping, but I began bleeding moderately at 10 weeks. I have participated regularly in the Loss forums, and those ladies who have experienced a typical chemical or miscarriage usually have A LOT of pain, And/or heavy bleeding.
> 
> My point being, AF cramps are a normal part of early pregnancy. Your uterus is already beginning to expand. Just wait until you pee your pants while laughing one day, are wide awake at 3:00am for no reason, cry during stupid commercials, and crave jalapeno poppers with your frosted flakes cereal. Oh, that's all around the corner, honey!!!!!
> 
> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! Try not to worry. A warm (not overly hot) bath will help the cramps. As long as it's not warm enough to raise your overall body temperature, it's fine.
> 
> I'm so happy that you're no longer obligated to spank DH off into a cup now, against his will and all! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now that you're expecting, he HAS to be super nice to you. He CANNOT be a douche-packer. He can't say things like he's going to "beat you"...I'm telling you now, that once your pg hormones start to rage, he will need to take the high road, grow up, and be Mr. Nice Guy Incarnate. If he is less than Mr. Wonderful-I-Cook-Dinner-& Rub-Wife's-Feet-With-A-Smile, I will swing by your place, and put the hammer of justice down on his ass! Ask my ex-husband what that looked like!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Okay. I am so frickin' happy we now have 2 bfp's on here!!!


I love you too! LOL. You are so sweet! Thank you for clearing up the digi thing. It makes me feel better that the digis are double the sensitivity of the frers. I am getting some more frers later and gonna pee on one tomorrow and hope that the line is darker!

I am still in shock. It doesnt feel real. I dont feel different. Lol. The cramps have stopped which is nice but they sometimes come back. Not bad to where I cant do anything, just feel like normal af cramps. And I keep getting random pinches in my ovaries. 

I havent told DH yet, I want to make sure the line is nice and dark before I do. I imagine I will tell him on the 22. That will be our 4 year anniversary. I keep looking at the test just like WTF. Lol.

And DH is being a lot nicer. We dtd yesterday so he has calmed the eff down. Haha. I cant wait to share the news with him! I think he will freak out. Mostly because of money but I think he is going to be so excited to be a daddy!! 

I do have prenatals. I have been taking for three months! With the highest dose of folic acid! 

Thank you so freaking much for your kind words. You made me feel so much better about the cramping and about the hpt thing. I just cant wait till the digi says pregnant and not Not Pregnant. Lol. 

Telling my family is going to be a BIT of a different story. 

OH GOD. Earlier, I shoved my test under the couch cause DH was coming towards me. He tried to lift the couch and I jumped on top of it because I didnt want him to see the test. I had to make up a story about how I bought him another christmas present and shoved it under there and dint want him to see. I felt bad about making it up but I want a nice DARK frer to show him, not a faint ass line. Anyway, now I am off to walmart to get MORE presents for him. What is even worse, I said they were sexual presents. OYVAY! :dohh:

I just cannnnnnttttt belieeeeve it! I hope that the frer wasnt defective.. I used a frer from the same box yesterday morning and it was a bfn. SO I dont think it was!

Since i got a faint line on the 10miu test, I think that maybe my hcg levels rise a little slower than normal. I mean, the 10miu test was 10dpo so I guess it would make sense that the frer would pick up now at 12dpo and not yesterday. 

I am just like "AHHHH!!!!!" 

I cant wait to make a new siggy!!


----------



## TryinFor1

abitjaded said:


> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> OMFG, TRYIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE EGGO IS PREGGO!!!
> 
> HUGE CONGRATULATIONS.
> 
> First of all, you ARE pregnant. I see a nice visible line on your FRER, albeit faint, which is completely normal at 12 dpo.
> 
> Secondly, let's get this hpt thing straight.
> 
> FRER=25 miu
> Most digis (including Clearblue)=50 miu
> 
> If a digi is telling you "not pregnant" you'll have to wait a couple of days, as hcg doubles every 2 days, on average. You're most likely still around the 25 miu mark with your beta levels, in order for the FRER to pick up a bfp at all, so don't worry!!!
> 
> What you need to do, is run out, and get some good over the counter prenatal vitamins w/folic acid. DO NOT STRESS ABOUT CRAMPING. If you're not bleeding, or your cramps aren't heavy or borderline awful, you have no cause to worry.
> 
> I've had a missed miscarriage a bit later in the first trimester, so I have not experienced regular early miscarriage symptoms. I did not have any cramping, but I began bleeding moderately at 10 weeks. I have participated regularly in the Loss forums, and those ladies who have experienced a typical chemical or miscarriage usually have A LOT of pain, And/or heavy bleeding.
> 
> My point being, AF cramps are a normal part of early pregnancy. Your uterus is already beginning to expand. Just wait until you pee your pants while laughing one day, are wide awake at 3:00am for no reason, cry during stupid commercials, and crave jalapeno poppers with your frosted flakes cereal. Oh, that's all around the corner, honey!!!!!
> 
> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! Try not to worry. A warm (not overly hot) bath will help the cramps. As long as it's not warm enough to raise your overall body temperature, it's fine.
> 
> I'm so happy that you're no longer obligated to spank DH off into a cup now, against his will and all! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now that you're expecting, he HAS to be super nice to you. He CANNOT be a douche-packer. He can't say things like he's going to "beat you"...I'm telling you now, that once your pg hormones start to rage, he will need to take the high road, grow up, and be Mr. Nice Guy Incarnate. If he is less than Mr. Wonderful-I-Cook-Dinner-& Rub-Wife's-Feet-With-A-Smile, I will swing by your place, and put the hammer of justice down on his ass! Ask my ex-husband what that looked like!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Okay. I am so frickin' happy we now have 2 bfp's on here!!!
> 
> B&B needs a "like" button.Click to expand...

I use thanks as a like button! lol


----------



## purplelou

Hi Wookie, thank you for replying, and I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: - it is soo hard isn't it
I will continue dtd and peeing on a stick and temping and see what happens. thank you again.


congrats to those ladies on this thread that have gotten their BFP!


----------



## Mrs.B.

So happy for you Tryin! :happydance:

I made it to see my family today, had a great day, although think I have given myself whiplash on the way home, got caught out by 2 very sharp bends and some ice, narrowly avoided the ditches twice, propper scary, hopefully be ok tomorrow.

Seing you guys talking on here about semen analysis, I was a bit worried about wasting time on Clomid incase there is a chance that Hubby needed to improve his quality, so he had a doc appt for soemthing else yesterday and he mentioned it int here that we didn&#8217;t want to waste our chances with the Clomid and they&#8217;ve booked him in :happydance: he seemed quite relaxed about it too, I thought he wouldn&#8217;t be happy about it just incase I was questioning his manhood lol

Gdane, Hope you kitty has settled in now, bless him! I havent been temping of anything, but I will start it all back up when I restart my cycle. I'm not being monitored, just gotta go see the doc after 2 months to see if my dosage is ok

Sorry Af got you allmacs

Thankyou all for commenting on my cakes, I love making them

:hi: to everyone, hope your all ok


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. B, sorry about the possible whiplash! I sure hope you're okay. 

Gdane, I do hope that kitten stops driving you nuts with his meowing...my female (who is now almost 10), cries all the time. I guess I'm used to it! How old is kitteh?
He sure is cute! My youngest male, Captain Steuben, looks a lot like him.

Tryin- A digi will probably work on Monday morning, if your hcg is doubling like it should. I'd take one, just as a good indicator that your hcg levels are rising like they're supposed to. I do not know how you're going to keep this from DH until the 22nd. I'd probably blurt it out in a pregnant insomniac moment at 1:30 am while DH is sleeping...tonight. LOL!! Are you going to call your doctor or midwife on Monday after you take your digi? They'll want to book your first prenatal visit. That's usually no biggie. Hell, my OB didn't want to even see me until 12 weeks. That was tough, and unfortunately, I didn't quite make it that far. But you will!!! If AF is due now, you're already roughly 4 weeks along...due in Sept. 2012, maybe?

Oh, you should put your dates into a due date calculator!!! I'm so excited, and want to live vicariously through you the next 8 months!


----------



## SLH

The minute I find out I'm pregnant I will probably start jumping on our bed waking DH up yelling and screaming.

Mrs. B, I hope you are okay.

I think tryinfor1 is due in August because FF just told me that if I conceived this cycle I would be due on September 4. Tryinfor1, give the digi a couple of more days. I can't wait to see more positive FRER's.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Purple! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Welcome to the thread honey, so good to see you here (but hopefully not for long and you get that much wanted BFP!)

Trying, I am so freakin excited for you!

Wookie I <3 you.

Gdane that kitteh is teh cutest! I'm sure Loofa will calm down soon, Mo cried a lot when we first got him but he was fine after a while. I love the photos.

SLH you crack me up too. Now I keep reading miu miu - designer HPTs?

Mrs B, buckles, pook if you're lurking, lul if you're also lurking, lekker, apple b :hi:.

Love all you gals! :hugs:


----------



## SLH

> Wookie I <3 you.

Isn't Wookie awesome!?

I'm glad to see you Keekee. I was wondering what happened to you. How have you been?


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> Wookie I <3 you.
> 
> Isn't Wookie awesome!?
> 
> I'm glad to see you Keekee. I was wondering what happened to you. How have you been?Click to expand...

I'm fine thank you lovely, had a crappy few days with one thing and another but coming onto BnB always cheers me up :thumbup:. How are YOU missy?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'll respond to you guys when I get home but I had to show you my melted snowman cookie! https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-2284-1324163321044.jpg


----------



## SLH

That is one obese snowman lol. He looks yummy though.


----------



## SLH

keekeesaurus said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wookie I <3 you.
> 
> Isn't Wookie awesome!?
> 
> I'm glad to see you Keekee. I was wondering what happened to you. How have you been?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine thank you lovely, had a crappy few days with one thing and another but coming onto BnB always cheers me up :thumbup:. How are YOU missy?Click to expand...


I am doing good. I'm a bit worried about starting progesterone suppositories tonight, however. I was going to throw out my cream, but then then decided to start using it instead and now I'm not sure if the cream is good enough. My temperatures are slow rising which means my progesterone is low so I should start the suppositories.

I read about your cats seizure on your journal. I'm sorry :hugs: My cat always had seizures and still does, but she always recovers. She has had them since she was a kitten and she's 15 years old now and is still healthy.


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol that is a fat snowman!

How is everyone tonight?

thanks for the congratulations from everyone!


----------



## TryinFor1

Oh my due date would be August 27!


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> Oh my due date would be August 27!

That was my moms due date with me :D I was born 3 weeks late though. My mom doesn't believe in inducing so she wouldn't let them. She's weird.


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol. WOW. 3 weeks late? That is REALLY late!!

So she was like 43 weeks? The last few weeks must have been total hell. Lol.


----------



## SLH

yeah, I'm sure she wanted me out of her, but it must not have been that bad because she would have induced me. 

Have you had any symptoms yet?


----------



## wookie130

Gdane- I love that cookie!!! It sort of looks like he sharted a bit out the back end, if you know what I mean! LOL!!! He's cute, and most likely very tasty too!

Keekee- I haven't stalked your journal (yet), but I had a dog that used to have seizures, and he lived a long happy life. They were never enough of an issue to put him on anti-convulsants, and I'm not sure if phenolbarbitol is what vets prescribe kitties...I suppose if it's bad enough, it could be looked into...

SLH- I guess I'd put the progesterone suppositories up my bum if that were doctor's orders. I had hemherroids once, and had to use those Preparation H suppositories, and if the progesterone ones are anything like that, once you stick it up there, you won't know it's there...it will melt quickly because the bum is about 4 degrees warmer than the rest of the body, from what I've heard. If by chance you've caught the egg, you will need to get your levels of progesterone up... It's too bad they didn't give you a pill, you know? I don't blame you for not wanting to stick them in the wah-zoo, but it may be the most effective way to do it. 

Tryin- How are you feeling? You know the first symptom I remember once I found out? Every time I brushed my teeth, my gums would bleed. It was wierd, but apparently common. If you're going to be plagued by morning sickness, it won't be until around the 7th or 8th week...it's not real prevalent any earlier. But I felt the exhaustion immediately. It isn't a normal tired, it's a lay-you-out-on-the-sofa-can't-move kind of weariness. This is REALLY common, and most often doesn't subside until the second trimester. It literally steals every ounce of energy you have. I couldn't lift a finger, and every little daily task took a monumental effort. You'll see this all over the first trimester board. I guess it's one of the first signs you are growing a little person inside of you. So save your energy, girl!!! You're going to need it!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-1398-1324174836967.jpg kuzco gives himself hugs :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

He could be one of those LOLZ cats... ^^ his caption would be "I'z loves ME!" Www.lolcats.com


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Gdane!!!! That's such a sweet picture! I want to snatch him up and hug him myself! Kittens are a joy. Puppies are amazing too. I guess I'm an equal-opportunity pet-lover. 

One of my favorite sayings is:

"Dogs have masters. And cats have staff."

How TRUE is that!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol thats a fact! :) I love all animals too


----------



## SLH

He's so cute Gdane. I hope he lets you sleep tonight and doesn't drive you nuts. 

My doctor said I could put the suppositories up any end, but I think I will put them up my miffy and risk the mess of them lol. I just hope and pray they don't irritate me or give me an yeast infection. They are so important to take. Like you said wookie, if I don't take them and fertilization did happen there's no way implantation could happen.

I can't wait to see tryinfor1's darker test in the morning.


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, I just thought of a great soggy for you. A pregnancy ticker. I can't wait to follow your pregnancy journal. You'll be here in nine months to show us baby pictures right?


----------



## SLH

Damn you auto correct! Soggy=siggy lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

Gdane that kitteh is _adorable_! I just want to squish him :hugs:.

I saved my FMU in a pot but I'm scared to test. AF is due on wednesday and I feel PMSsy but in a different way this cycle. Normally I'm angry and irrational but this cycle I'm super weepy. I think it's the time of year. I miss my mum (she died last year of ovarian cancer) and everything makes me :cry:. I don't have pre AF cramps yet and that's also unusual. If I test and it's a BFN I think I will just curl up under my duvet and stay there till New Year. Lol.

Anyway, how's all my lucky girls this morning? Are you testing again today tryin or waiting till monday:hugs:? Wookie :hugs: haha that's so true! I saw a sign that said "This house belongs to the cat. We just pay the mortgage" and thought, yes, that's about right. SLH :hugs:, Gdane :hugs: for you and kitteh, apple b :hugs:, lekker :hugs:, buckles :hugs:, mrs b :hugs:, pook and lul come back to us :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Haha keekee I just seen your location! lol, Are You Lancashire? lol

Sorry you are without you mum this christmas, I lost mine 15years ago, It does get easier but I still have my moments, I lost my Grandma, mums mum, this year to brain tumour, so yesterdays visit to the family was hard as she wasnt in her house. :hugs: yo you... test :winkwink: there's some :dust: on this thread ATM


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aw thanks mrs b :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Sorry about your mum and your grandma, I guess we will always have our moments and it does seem harder at this time of year.
Yes I am in Lancashire lol. Where are you?
I will test. I just fear the BFN! 
Thanks honey :kiss:.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm Wiltshire, down the bottom of the country. :flower: No farmer accent tho as I moved around when I was little. At least I don't think I have lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

I finally tested and got a big fat fecking negativo. Bum.


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Aww, Keekee. Dammit all!

I haven't ovulated yet, bit I will soon. And for some reason, I just have this feeling that this month won't be it for me. I guess I'm becoming more guarded the more time goes by...I just can't handle the disappointment month after month.

Tryin, wake up, suzie-q!!!!! We want to see another FRER! I guess it gives the rest of us hope, you know? Hope you slept okay, hon. Get all the sleep you can, because when you're all big and stuff, you'll only be able to sleep on your left side with a pillow between your knees...which sucks!!!! I still don't know how you're going to keep this from DH. I'd be ready to burst!!!!!!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

I can keep it from DH now because the test was no darker than yesterdays. I dont think this is going to end well.. 

https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/IMG00713-20111218-0746.jpg?t=1324216420


:( It should have been darker.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I dont know Tryin, but the bottom one seems a little easier to see than the top one for me. Was that yesterdays or today?


----------



## TryinFor1

The bottom is todays. It is still very light. I think it should definitely be darker than that.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> The bottom is todays. It is still very light. I think it should definitely be darker than that.

The bottom one looks way darker. You're pregnant!


----------



## SLH

Whenever I pee on those they are stark white.


----------



## TryinFor1

I think it is just the way the light is hitting the tests. The bottom one might be slightly darker but the top one is laying at a little bit of an angle.. and I waited an entire day to test. AND I am 13dpo.. so officially one day late. Shouldnt it be much darker by now?


----------



## SLH

No. My friend from another thread just got a BFP and hers darkened just as much as yours did the next day. It will hopefully be darker tomorrow. You should go to the doctors to get a blood test.


----------



## TryinFor1

I will call my DR by monday. I am scouring the internet for information. There was actually a thread on here and it had pictures and everything. Her test taken at 1PM the previous day, was way darker than her one taken at 7AM the following day. She was worried but her pregnancy ticker is there and her status says "halfway there" so her pregnancy was viable. There is also a few other women who commented and said that they got faint lines for a few days and then all of a sudden the lines got darker. :shrug:

I hope they are darker tomorrow. I will call the DR and set up an appointment for tomorrow if they are.


----------



## SLH

Maybe you don't have enough of the hormone for the test to get too dark. I have read that frer's can detect an hcg level of 6. I'm thinking that it took you a little longer than usual to implant which is why your hcg levels are low. If it picked up the lowest amount of the hormone and then it doubled in a day, your line still wouldn't be that dark.


----------



## SLH

It's too bad you don't temp. I understand why you don't, but I still think you should.


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks hun.

I guess it could also mean ectopic too. But on every website I read, it said that hpts dont measure quantitatively and it entirely depends on what you ate/drank/how much you peed/ and more the day before. I had quite a bit more to drink than I normally do, ate quite a bit cause we went to a party and then sonic after that, and I peed at like midnight and then again at 1:30 in the morning. I took the test at 7:30AM. So I hope that my pee just wasnt as diluted.

I am gonna try to wait until tonight or at least a few hours and take another one and see what happens. Then, use my last one tomorrow. I will call the DR in the morning to get a blood test. 

The line not getting darker is just NOT what I wanted to see. BUT, I also have NEVER been pregnant. I have no clue how my body responds to pregnancy tests.


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> It's too bad you don't temp. I understand why you don't, but I still think you should.

Gdane tells me this all the time. :haha:


----------



## TryinFor1

Oh, to answers your guys questions, the only thing I would consider symptoms are..

- Gums bleeding a little
- Stuffy nose came back
- Sore throat (Not so bad today)
- One day late today
- Fatigue (not as bad as described on here, lol)
- Cramps
- Backache 
- Getting irritated quite easily
- Painful Orgasm (sorry, Lol) last night
- A couple of faint tests.

Nothing else feels different. I dont feel any hungrier, my boobies dont hurt, no prominent vains, no nausea, nothing like that.


----------



## SLH

Your pee was probably diluted then. To me the test looks darker. I'm going to remain positive and pray that it gets even darker. 

You might not get anymore symptoms until way later. My friend said she had no nausea and then at 8 weeks it hit her hard lol.


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks sweetie. I can use all the prayers and optimism I can get. :flower:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

PurpleLou: I think you ovulated by your chart, but you could keep bd'ing just to be safe. What confuses me is that your monitor went to high after your temp shift.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> PurpleLou: I think you ovulated by your chart, but you could keep bd'ing just to be safe. What confuses me is that your monitor went to high after your temp shift.

We all know how crazy monitors can be lol. I'm thinking I don't need to use it anymore if I keep getting HCG shots every month. DH said we could keep doing them until I get pregnant. They are expensive, but I love how it made me ovulate on cycle day 13! That's crazy early for me.


----------



## wookie130

Tryin- DON'T WORRY YOURSELF!!! I know this is next to impossible, but you must relax.

A hpt is merely a diagnostic tool that tells you IF you are pregnant or NOT. It really and truly does not measure much else. What it definitively does NOT measure, is HOW PREGNANT YOU ARE. Obviously, your FRER test is picking up a minimum of 25 mIU of hcg, or you would not be getting a bfp at all. Do you know what the average levels of hcg can be at 14 dpo? They can range from 3-425!!!! The important thing, is that the doctor will be able to measure if it's doubling every 2 to 3 days. If the doc sees this occurring, he'll be fine with lower hcg levels. Sure, a darker line can indicate more hcg in your system...but at 13 dpo, you are still extremely early...that little bean just implanted a few days ago! 

From what I've read about ectopics, is that your levels or hcg would be alarmingly high early on...and sharp shoulder pain around the 7 week mark can indicate it also. I know there seems to be a lot of women on the web who have had them, but, it's a lot less common than you may think. 

How's your cramps? Gone, or do they come and go?

There is no way for you to know how this pregnancy will turn out. What you must do, is enjoy the moment, and take it day by day. I know you're afraid of miscarriage...every newly pregnant woman is. It's only natural! But it's important to remain positive, staying realistic, but enjoying TODAY. You are pregnant TODAY. And, there's an 80% chance you're going to come out of this with a take-home infant. Most chemical pregnancies don't make it as far you've gotten, so remember that.

And that tired thing? It's coming!!!!! Rest up! I didn't feel sick until 8 weeks or so...never did have sore boobies, but some sore nips occassionally. Don't symptom spot, dear! It's early...you'll feel pregnant soon enough!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

MrsB: I'm glad you made it safe and sound and got to see your family. I'm really glad you guys have decided to do an SA and that your hubby wasn't upset by it.

Wookie: Thakn you. He still has not stopped meowing. It slowed a little but it's still pretty much nonstop. I hope he stops soon. Hes 2 months old according to my papers I got from the humane society. LMAO at your comment about it sharting!! I see what you mean now. LoL> I thought about that after the pic that I should have moved him to a clean spot. Thank you for talking Tryin down. I know she's really worried! You are one smart cookie.

KeeKee: How are you doing? Getting close to the moment of truth for you! I hope you have good news!! And thanks for the compliments, I didn't want to be driving anyone crazy with my posts of pictures...if I am, just tell me! I'm sorry about your kitty too :hugs: I haven't stalked your jounral, but I'm going to start! I love people stalking my journal! Don't worry about that negative test!! Tryin had a few negatives before her positve!

SLH: I think you need to take the suppositories. Your temps are pretty low. The cream didn't change my temps very much. The woohoo or the up the other end :blush: puts it the fastest into your bloodstream.

Tryin: That test is darker woman! I hope you have come to that conclusion for yourself! I'm glad my dh could help you this morning. I don't know how you're not telling your DH either...I would die. I think your pee was diluted too, but I have read your hcg doubles every two days...so really, you're right on track.

**My snowman is fat because it s a MELTED snowman...supposed to like only his head is left! I'm on metformin extended release and it's helped a lot with the nauseous ness but I still kind of feel like crap today but I think it's partially because I didnt's sleep much last night because kuzco still meowing and I am getting major hotflashes from the clomid. I'm still taking fertilecm and its' working. I can tell a huge difference. DH wanted to "make it up to me" today and I wanted to wait and DTD EOD. So I'm going to wait until cd12 night to :sex: because I want to get his reserves built back up. Im not using my monitor because I don't have any sticks and I didn't want to buy anymore. I'm going to go cuddle with the hubs. You guys have a good day. PS: I did talk to appleblossom and shes doing really good. Said this is the most relaxed she has been in a while. She will check in later on this week.


----------



## wookie130

SLH- It would be awesome to have freedom from the monitor...I think if you want to ditch it, you could easily at this point! Me, I've got to stick with it. I'm on CD 13, and on high readings. I'm praying the damn machine isn't smoking crack this month like last time, as I only 4 sticks left after last month's stick feeding frenzy. 

I sure hope you're next, hon! You're doing so much, and I feel it's going to happen for you really soon!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Girls, is it wrong that I'm doubting my doctor! I cannot find anything anywhere that suggests you can take Clomid on any other days that the early ones, nothing about recounting or anything. I know doctors should know best but surely they cant know everything?? What if I take it and then get AF 2 weeks later, but then I dont want to wait incase it takes age to come and doc said there no point.

Tomorrow is D day, What do yo girls think? Honestly..


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Honestly, I have never heard of it. I'm not sure what you should do. Maybe call your doctor and ask why they didn't put you on provera first


----------



## TryinFor1

I would also call and ask the DR. I have seen another girl take it without getting af first but honestly IDK how that would work. BUT I dont really know what af does in relation to clomid. Maybe just gives it a new cleaned out uterus to work with? Not sure.

I just took another test. It is darker. I can tell now. It makes me feel MUCH MUCH better!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay Tryin :happydance:

Ok different question, Are they able to tell from my scans that I'm not ovulating. IE the cysts make is obvious that I'm not? x


----------



## TryinFor1

I think they can tell from scans if you ovulate or not.. but SLH gets scans a lot.. she would definitely be more qualified than me!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Love your Sig :thumbup:


----------



## SLH

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

*CONGRATULATIONS TRYINFOR1!!!!!!!!!!!*

I am ecstatic right now. I wish you a happy and healthy nine months and your husband better be nice to you or Wookie and I will have to go down there and kick his ass!


----------



## SLH

Mrs. B, I could be totally wrong about this and I shouldn't go against doctors, but I was pretty sure it had to be taken at the beginning of your cycle when the follicles are developing. I'm not sure if they will develop if you take it later in your cycle, but I could be totally wrong. If I were you I would wait until your period comes, but then again that might be a while, so maybe try them. I don't think anything bad could happen. The worst case scenario is you will waste them.

From my understanding scans can tell you if ovulation happened only if you do a series of them. I get scans every day to measure follicles starting on day 10 and when the follicle isn't there anymore the doctor tells me I ovulated. I don't think a scan can tell you if you have ovulated if you don't have a series of them at the beginning of your cycle. However, I have read once that for a day or two after you ovulate they can see the corpus luteum, but they can't see if for long. I don't know how true that is though.


----------



## TryinFor1

[IMG]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/IMG00726-20111218-1409.jpg[/IMG]


I like that better. Lol. 

And thanks for the support everyone! It means the world to me!!


----------



## SLH

Now that's a line!


----------



## SLH

Have you told your husband yet?


----------



## SLH

I have a feeling that we're all going to get our bfp's soon.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I sure hope so slh I really hope so


----------



## BerryBoo

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join you? I am currently using CBFM to ttc #5. Since I quit breastfeeding a couple months ago I have not had my first PPAF yet, but the monitor gave me a peak on the 15th so hoping we caught the 1st egg as that would be really neat. :) 

*TryinFor1*: I read back a few pages and saw pictures of your FRER. That is so normal for that test to look like that--CONGRATS!. FRER used to be awesome but now they are so faint in the beginning. With my last babe, I was freaking out because it took almost 2 weeks to get a line as dark as the control on the FRER. It definitely takes a looong time for them to become dark. :growlmad:


----------



## SLH

I just hope that if you all get pregnant and I don't you won't stop talking to me.


----------



## SLH

BerryBoo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join you? I am currently using CBFM to ttc #5. Since I quit breastfeeding a couple months ago I have not had my first PPAF yet, but the monitor gave me a peak on the 15th so hoping we caught the 1st egg as that would be really neat. :)
> 
> *TryinFor1*: I read back a few pages and saw pictures of your FRER. That is so normal for that test to look like that--CONGRATS!. FRER used to be awesome but now they are so faint in the beginning. With my last babe, I was freaking out because it took almost 2 weeks to get a line as dark as the control on the FRER. It definitely takes a looong time for them to become dark. :growlmad:

Welcome :)

I hope TTC#5 will be a fast journey for you. If you ever have any questions about the CBFM we are all pros now and know everything about them so you can feel free to ask us lol.

How old are your kids?


----------



## Buckles

Slh, of course we'd still talk to you darling! You crazy fool xxx


----------



## SLH

Thanks Buckles.

How are you doing?


----------



## wookie130

SLH- I'm having the old "last man standing" complex right now too. I will not stop talking to any of you ladies if it actually does happen to me by some miracle of God. I think you'll beat me, SLH.  So when you get pregnant, I hope you still talk to me, girl! LOL!!!

Tryin- Yay!!! I'm glad you feel better about your lines. Are you going to try a digi in the next couple of days? It's so cool when you see the word "Pregnant" on the test...it just makes it that much more real. Once you see that word on there...back away from the pee sticks!!! I can't wait to hear how DH reacts when he does find out!

Hey, Berryboo! If you have questions about the CBFM, feel free to ask. Best of luck ttc #5! Sounds like you have quite a bit more experience than any of us with pregnancy and motherhood, so we may be hitting you up for answers to our questions, too!


----------



## Buckles

I'm alright thanks, wanted to get an early night but flicking through the tv channels, I found the progress take that tour, so just reliving my experience from earlier on in the year. Hubby is at work, so it's just me and our dog, and even he us asleep! 

Been wrapping Christmas presents tonight, got close to the end and then ran out of sellotape! Not impressed... 

Other than that, we are all set for Christmas! AF is due on the 28 dec so will either have s cracking end to 2011 or we'll have a fresh start for 2012 and I can get very drunk on new years eve, lol

Xxx


----------



## BerryBoo

Feel free to ask me anything. :thumbup:

My kids are 9, 7, 4 and 7 months. I have problems with hyperthyroidism which has caused m/c and I have had to take B-complex to keep my LP decent. I haven't been taking lately it so it will be interesting to see how this first cycle goes. 

The CBFM helped us conceive our last little one so hopefully it works again.


----------



## wookie130

I see you've also had 3 mc's, Berry. I'm so sorry for your losses...I too have had a miscarriage, and I'm trying to still conceive #1 so I can hopefully have a little rainbow baby.

You must be a busy gal to have 4 other children! Are you a stay at-home mom, or do you work outside of the home? 

GOOD FOR YOU for breastfeeding as long as you have with your newest addition! When I was pregnant, nursing was something I was really looking forward to...I know it has it's challenges, but the benefits far exceed the disadvantages!

I'm on my 5th cycle after my miscarriage, and also my 5th cycle with the CBFM. I had to have a D&C, so in the back of my mind, I hope it didn't damage me.

Oh, girls!!!! I forgot to mention earlier that I have my appointment tomorrow with my OB/gyn. I need to sit down and write down a list of my concerns and questions. I'm 33. Time's marching on, for the love of God. If there's something wrong with me, I want to know sooner rather than later. I would love to have 2 kids, but hell, I'd be happy to get the first baby in the nursery first!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Welcome berry!

Wookie let us know how your appointment goes!

I'm having last man standing syndrome too. No one will leave anyone you crazy girls! I love all of you! 

Ps: I'm watching greys anatomy...meredith and sheppard are having problems getting pregnant and its hitting home. Then the lesbian doctor got pregnant with marks baby when her girlfriend is begging to get back together with her and mark just got back together with his girlfriend. I called it that the lesbian was pregnant and dh goes, how did you know? I said because everyone that wants a baby can't get pregnant while everyone who 
doesn't want one is pregnant.


----------



## SLH

I would love to have five kids, but DH wants two. At this point, I would be more than happy for one healthy baby. 

Wookie, you are not going to be the last man standing, and neither are you Gdane. Whoever the last man standing is I'm sure won't be in that position for long. Talking about TTC is getting old, so I think it's about time we talk about something else. I know we all will soon. 

Let us know how your appointment goes, and make sure you're persistent if they aren't helpful. I have had bad experiences with doctors lol.

I'm getting ready to watch the season finale of Survivor. After it's over I will be watching Dexter.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

We tried watching dexter..i could not get into it. My favorite has been prison break, desperate housewives and greys. We've watched a ton of series. Were on rescue me and greys anatomy. 

Slh you won't be the last either. I hope we ALL get our bfps this cycle. 

Remember to let me know your test dates ladies...i can't read your minds!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

if anyone gets annoyed by pictures let new know and I will stop! My dh is jealous the kitten is attached to me and is always snuggling on me. This is how I found them this morning 
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-1751-1324218793500.jpg


----------



## SLH

Gdane, we would never get annoyed by pictures. Your kitten is adorable. 

I'm still testing on december 25. I will be 12dpo then, so I might not even make it, but I think progesterone delays AF. Since I don't want AF on Christmas, I'm going to stop taking it on boxing day. 

The progesterone is causing awful acne. It's ridiculous. I hope that means it's working.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks slh! And Hopefully it is working, I'm sure it is! i break out before ovulation and it clears back up just in time for my af breakouts to start!


----------



## SLH

That's what happens to me too, though this time it's different. I usually get 1 zit on my nose before ovulation and before AF. This time my chin is filled with them and it's all over my chest and back. It's really disgusting. Sorry if I'm grossing any of you out. I used to get acne like this on Depo Provera and since Depo is a form of progesterone I'm assuming it's a side effect. I just hope I have a normal luteal phase this month. I have read that some people don't respond to progesterone.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah it probably is the progesterone. You, my dear, need to stop googling! Your going to freak yourself out! Lol. Your not grossing me out....it woulds take a lot more than that!


----------



## SLH

I always google. I really have to stop. My husband has threatened to take my computer away because of it sometimes lol. He calls me a cyberchondriac. 

I don't know what FF's problem is. I put it on the research mode to see if it changed my o date and then when I put it back on advance, it took my crosshairs away :shrug: Weird. Now the site is down and I can't fix it lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm really proud of kaya. Shes always been a really good girl but she amazes me. She gets in trouble for something once, she never does it again. She only had two accident and we got her at 7 weeks old. she chewed up a slipper once I bonked her in the nose with it and shes never chewed anything else. She never leaves the yard...we dint even watch her outside. She ate a sandwich off the counter got in trouble and we could leave anything food wise in front of her and she wouldn't touch it. Theres sugar cookies she can easily get on the table and wet left her home alone...didn't touch them. She hasn't been in the kennel since she was a year old. She gives hugs and WILL NOT give little kids them because she know she can hurt them. She tried eating the cats food twice and after telling her no she hasn't touched it. Shes also just sniffing the cat now and not trying to play. I'm sorry I write a book bragging about my dog but I just feel so lucky to have her. :awww:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Cyberchondriac lol I love it. 

I'm losing faith in ff. I've had to override my o date alot lately and I've always been right. Freaking computers anyway.


----------



## wookie130

Gdane- What a good dog you have there!!! And no, I can't get enough of your kitten! He's so sweet. And I have a soft spot for pictures of husbands with pets! It's sweet!!!

I'll be sure to be persistent with my medical professionals, SLH. I guess I'm at the age where I'm learning to not take a lot of crap from people. The older I get, the more assertive I've become, and things just have a way of flying from my mouth! Not that I treat people unkindly or with disrespect, but when it comes to my ability to bear my DH children, I will not muck around with these people. I have the right to know what's happening here.


----------



## wookie130

Gdane- I think FF has a mind of it's own at times. And this mind that I speak with is often riddled with mental illness or on vacation, or SOMETHING. Last month was nothing short of wierd for me with both FF and my CBFM.

I'm hoping at least one of these two things can rise to the occassion and work properly this month...preferably the CBFM. We'll see!

Frankly, I'd ditch both if my DH had the sex drive to go ahead with the SMEP.


----------



## wookie130

Good morning, lovely ladies!!!

Looks like I put the thread to bed last night, and I'm waking it up now!

Well, soon I'll be getting into the tub to shave all of my bits and pieces...I will NOT go to my OB feeling like a furry creature. I may be Wookie, but as I've said before, I don't actually LOOK like one!

I guess I don't quite know what to expect. I do sort of halfway expect my OB to tell me that we either aren't BDing often enough, and/or we have not been trying long enough. After I lost the baby, they told me because of my age, they wanted to see me try for 6 months. Well, technically, I'm on cycle #5 now, so I don't see what the big deal is.

Hey, Tryin...how many days before O did you bd this cycle? The reason why I'm asking, is because apparently if it was 2 or 3 days before you actually O'd, the likelihood that it's agirl increases! That's because girl sperm are slower swimmers, but live longer. Boy sperm are faster swimmers, but die off more quickly! Cool, huh?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:rofl: wookie! Good luck let us know how it goes! 

I was just thinking about that last might..what you said to tryin, I have a feeling she will have a girl


----------



## SLH

Haha Wookie you ate so funny! Good luck at your appointment. Tell them that you're impatient and don't want to wait any longer. 

Tryinfor1 is more than likely going to have a girl. I bet you that she'll have twins because she's young and was on clomid.


----------



## SLH

I'm so sad because I don't think my progesterone is working :cry: my temperatures are slowly rising and I have read online so many times that it means low progesterone. Hopefully, my luteal phase will be normal. All I want for Christmas is a normal luteal phase, and of course a BFP would be nice but that's never happening with such an ugly chart. I have decided to throw myself a pity party early this month. Usually I wait until I see a negative hpt, but I don't want to be sad on Christmas.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

She was on a low dose of clomid though. It only increases the chances of multiples by like 3%. 

I'm really freaking myself out here! My best guy friend went to the ER twice last night because of stomach pain and vomiting...I just found out this morning through his girlfriends facebook! I wish I would have known this last night! I want to know if he's okay or what happened!! :( I hope he's okay. 

My cat is really getting on my freaking nerves. still meowing. Kept us up last night again. and he always ALWAYS trys to get in our food or drinks. But any time I try giving him treats or soft food or i even bought kitten milk he will not drink or eat it. I need to buy a squirt bottle. I don't know where ours went. That's how I trained kaya. I'm going to bring him to the vet because he's been sneezing too...and still has diarrhea


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey ladies, all looking good on here this morning. 

Welcome berry

Bloods taken this morning. I checked and Its ok for me to take the clomid now apparently, so i will be starting tonight :) so i am officially cd 2. If all goes well and according to plan I should ov by 02 Jan which would put testing at 20 Jan if no af by then?? Next cycle will be easier to track 

Will pop back on after work xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH: It went up a little though! It's looking better! maybe you just need some time on it? :shrug: I think this will all work for you. Chin up buttercup!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good to hear mrsb!! Good luck!


----------



## TryinFor1

:hi: Everyone. How are all you guys?

My test this morning was even fainter than the one from one yesterday. Calling my DR at nine to see what they say. :/ I hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## SLH

Noooooooooooo! Maybe it was just a bad test. I will be thinking of you and I am praying you get darker tests.


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks SLH. I dont know what the eff is going on. Some people say that is actually normal but IDK. Here is a picture, I wonder if there is any way that my FMU is more diluted than any of my other pees of the day.

https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/IMG00733-20111219-0759.jpg?t=1324305557


----------



## BerryBoo

Wookie130: I am a SAHM. There's no way I'd be able to find employment that would pay for daycare costs so I could work. We don't have any family close enough to help out, so it's all on me. :) I stopped breastfeeding much sooner than I would have liked due to the meds I was taking. It is very healthy for baby and mama. One day I hope to be a lactation consultant so I can help others.

GDaneMom4Now: I think I'm going to test on the 25th if I don't get AF before then.

SLH: Have you tried vitamin B complex for your LP? My LP was horrible at 6-7 days and I was able to stretch it out to 11-12 days with the vitamins. It was a huge surprise that it did that as my LP was bad for over a year and I figured there was no way that just some vitamins could help but it did.


----------



## BerryBoo

Tryinfor1, Can you get a different brand of test? IIRC, the Wal-Mart brand pink dye plus sign tests gave me dark positives in the beginning. Personally I wont even bother with FRER any more because of those faint positives and how long it takes for them to darken up cuz it just ends up upsetting me. BTW, one of my first betas was 700 and the FRER was still faint. :/


----------



## inkdchick

congrats Tryinfor1 xx


----------



## TryinFor1

BerryBoo said:


> Tryinfor1, Can you get a different brand of test? IIRC, the Wal-Mart brand pink dye plus sign tests gave me dark positives in the beginning. Personally I wont even bother with FRER any more because of those faint positives and how long it takes for them to darken up cuz it just ends up upsetting me. BTW, one of my first betas was 700 and the FRER was still faint. :/

I love you right now, LIKE SERIOUSLY. Lol. I could go get another test. I will after I leave the DRs. I am waiting for them to call me back.

Sorry I havent stopped talking about this for a couple days girls. I just really want everything to be ok.


----------



## inkdchick

i hope everything is ok for you hun and that you have a fantastic christmas !


----------



## SLH

Berryboo, I have tried a vitamin b complex and it did nothing but delay my ovulation lol. I had to stop it because ovulation on cycle day 19 was nuts. The funny thing is though, the month after I stopped taking the vitamin B my luteal phase went up to 11 days from 9-10. I'm not sure if it was a fluke, or if the vitamins did help it. Since I'm being monitored and medicated, I think that maybe I will try it again. 

I'm one of those people who don't want to breastfeed. My husband and I were both formula fed and we came out okay. I have a friend that breastfeeds her kids until they're like 5 and all of them have weird teeth. I was told that there's lots of sugar in breast milk which is probably why her kids teeth are not healthy. It's weird because out of the people I know who have breastfed their kids for a long time, their kids have teeth issues. I also have very sensitive nipples that my husband can't even touch without me screaming lol.

I also plan on being a stay at home mom. I looked into daycare and I was shocked at how expensive it is. Minimum $150 a week per child! I love being a stay at home wife. My husband works from home, so we get to be together 24/7 wich I love. I think I would miss him too much if I worked. 

Tryinfor1, try not to worry. That test doesn't look that much lighter than yesterdays tests and it's still darker than the first couple of tests you took. It was probably just your pee being too diluted or that particular test just sucks.


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, are you still having cramps?


----------



## BerryBoo

Tryinfor1, I dunno what happened to the quality of FRER. About 10 years ago they were awesome. They detected pregnancy much earlier than every other test and gave nice dark lines. 
With baby number 4, FRER was stark white when I got my first positive at 10 DPO on the Answer early test. (Yes, I'm obsessed enough that I wrote all of this down in my journal so I could go back and look).
Also the Clear blue digital test gave me the "Pregnant" on that day too. 
I must have peed on 50 different tests in the early weeks of that last pregnancy. DH was ready to kill me because I spent so much $$ on them. I thought the Answer Early was the best, followed by the Wal-Mart pink dye plus sign. But they change the tests a lot so who knows. 
This time around I'm armed with a box of OSOM tests. I'm thinking about ordering some cheap strips too so I don't waste all of the OSOMs.


----------



## TryinFor1

Nope. I mean, well, I had some at 12dpo and then some this morning. A little yesterday for a like a second. They come and go but they are not severe at all.

I was also thinking, I have NO CLUE how my body responds to pregnancy tests (I might have already said this here, sorry if I have) because I have never been pregnant. Some girls tests dont get darker for a while. I have a friend on facebook who took a test when she was two days late and didnt even get a faint line. She took another one a week later and got a dark line. She said her doctor told her that since she is so underweight that her body IS producing the HCG but is also using it up to support the pregnancy so it wasnt showing up very much in her pee. I am 98% underweight and my BMI is like 12. I weigh 115 and I am 5'9 so I am just praying that my body is doing the same thing. :shrug: IDK! I just wish my doctor would call me back!

IDK what I plan to do. I will be a SAHM for a while, but I have to go to school and stuff so I will have to figure that out when the time comes. I am gonna work my ass off this semseter and summer semester also. Baby is due August 27 which is right after Fall semester 2012 begins. I plan on graduating Spring of 13. My mom used to have to pay my little sisters babysitting like 85 dollars a week, not bad. EXCEPT she would have to pay it when Liberty wasnt even going to her for like three weeks while she was out of town to "reserve her spot" How ridiculous! This chick like runs the company that my stepdad works for and she made my mom pay almost 300 dollar to reserve her spot. WHEN this lady is an awful caregiver! I went over there one time to get my sister and the lady had no idea where she was. TURNS OUT, my sister was locked in the garage play area by herself. NICE ONE LADY. My mom called and bitched and I made damn sure my sister never went back.


----------



## BerryBoo

SLH: Aww. Sorry that the B vitamins didn't work out. From what I have read, they work for some ladies and not others but that seems to be how it is with all of the natural supplements. I tried a couple other things before the vitamins that didn't do a darn thing for me.
All of my kids have terrible teeth-- not decay, but crooked and over bites. They get that from me. My teeth genes are terrible. Two were formula fed and two were b/f.
You could always pump and bottle feed to give them some milk if you wish. I'm admittedly lazy so it's so much easier for me to just give the baby a breast than get up and make bottles at 3 am. ;)


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, I have also read lots that some women don't get dark tests in the morning for whatever reason, but get darker ones in the afternoon/evening. There are all kinds of things that could be happening that don't relate to miscarriages. 

Berryboo, I may end up changing my mind on the breastfeeding thing, but if I do it would only be for the first few months. I also take medication and even though I'm not taking it now because I'm TTC, as soon as my baby is born I will start taking them again. I for whatever reason am convinced that my breast milk will not be healthy and I will do more harm than good.


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, I was just reading a thread on FF. This person got a bfp on a frer, but it's not getting darker. Well, people on there are reassuring her that it happens with frer's.


----------



## BerryBoo

SLH: You might be surprised at what medications are compatible with breastfeeding. For example, morphine (!!) can be taken while breastfeeding but Sudafed should be avoided. In nearly all classes of medications there is a safe option. There is a wonderful man named Dr. Thomas Hale who does a lot of research on the safety of medications during pregnancy/breastfeeding. He has a book which lists all of the current info/studies. Another neat benefit of breastfeeding is that it helps shrink your tummy back down after pregnancy and burns a lot of extra calories while milk is being produced.

P.S. I have Dr. Hales book if anyone ever needs me to look up a medication. Most doctors don't even know about it for some reason.


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> Tryinfor1, I was just reading a thread on FF. This person got a bfp on a frer, but it's not getting darker. Well, people on there are reassuring her that it happens with frer's.

Lol is that my thread? I posed on there asking about it. I read another one from I think August that had the same problem as me also and she is now like "almost halfway there" Is what her status says.

SO my DR called me back and said they didnt want to see me until January 17. I am a bit pissed about that. She said she would ask my dr if he wants me to do bloodwork now but my first baby appointment is January 17. GRR. SO I called my primary. Lol. I have been going to her since I was 15 years old. She loves the shit out of me and will do bloodwork if I ask her to. I have an appointment with her at 4:30 today. Lol. She was the first DR I told we were ttc and she jumped up and down and she was so excited!


----------



## SLH

Nope, it wasn't you. She's 31.

Unless you have a history of miscarriages, I don't think they will see you until later in the pregnancy. I'm so happy that my fertility clinic monitors early pregnancies and then when they say it's safe, they pass you on to someone else. That's good that you have an appointment with your doctor. They will be able to do the same tests as your obygn would.


----------



## TryinFor1

I dont have a history of MC but I have never been pregnant so IDK! As far as I know, my grant grandmother, grandmother, and mom have never had a MC. Yeah, I am definitely getting blood drawn SOMEWHERE today! I will demand that shit!

I have decided to not do a digi until the 22. SURELY it would work by then.


----------



## SLH

I'm sure a digital would work now because your frer line is dark. When you took the digital you could barely see a line on the FRER.


----------



## BerryBoo

I 2nd what SLH said about the digital test. I have seen threads all over about the FRER not getting darker. 
Tryin, that's wonderful that your primary will do labwork for you. I never understood why some doctors are so adamant about waiting forever to do early pregnancy blood work, especially if a mom is anxious. That's just cruel!


----------



## TryinFor1

It freaking is!!

I am gonna go stock up on some different tests later today. I am just so glad I have Kristin, my primary. She basically does whatever I tell her too. She will prescribe me like anything I want. Lol. It is crazy. 

I am just scared to do the digi and see not pregnant. Especially a couple days later. I would cry... a lot.


----------



## SLH

I don't think it will say "not pregnant". Could you find one of the tests that tells you how far along you are? Because they can detect 1-2 weeks, I think they are more sensitive than the regular digital. I know mine is a 25 miu mui (whatever) lol. Oh how I can't wait to use it.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Do it! My doctor will do blood tests right away. Shes awesome.


----------



## TryinFor1

They dont have those tests here! I have looked EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## SLH

My doctor is my husbands friends wife, so she's very good to me. She does whatever I need her to do. If it wasn't for her there's no way anyone would have referred me to a fertility clinic. Doctors here, for whatever reason, don't like to refer people to specialists. My old doctor wouldn't send me to anyone. If I had a bad medical issue I had to go to the ER to get help.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> They dont have those tests here! I have looked EVERYWHERE!!!

Could you order one online?


----------



## TryinFor1

HMMMM let me check....


----------



## SLH

lol.

I love your signature by the way. I also think you are having a girl based on bd timing.


----------



## TryinFor1

I can but its only in the UK. It would take a couple weeks for it to get here.


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> lol.
> 
> I love your signature by the way. I also think you are having a girl based on bd timing.

Thank you. That is what I am basing it off of also. Lol.


----------



## TryinFor1

Just wanted to share with you guys that I was looking on countdowntopregnancy.com and there are even lighter frers are 14dpo than my smu was at 13dpo. There were some nice dark ones too but there were even lighter ones with an "outcome" caption that said positive! Makes me feel a little better.

So I was thinking of getting a couple digis and a walmart one. Too much? lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

Do what ever will make you feel better :winkwink:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No not too much! ;)


----------



## TryinFor1

I think I am good to go actually. :)

https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/IMG00741-20111219-1215.jpg?t=1324319395


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :baby:


----------



## inkdchick

FANTASTIC just knew it congratulations hun :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

i just gotta wait three more days and then i will be testing too.
Tryinfor1 are you still getting aches and cramping hun coz im getting it on and off still and im 5 days late today eeek


----------



## TryinFor1

Yes I still do get cramping. It isnt bad though. Like AF cramps. They are scary though. I got them bad at 12dpo, for a few seconds at 13dpo, and then a little this morning at 14dpo. xx


----------



## inkdchick

mine are really mild just enough to know they are there and my boobs only started to get sore 2 days ago and i have a sore tail bone area ouch, and craving carbohydrates like crisps lol, but apart from that im ok i just want to know know but want to wait til im cd31 which is thursday and cant wait for the days to pass im 4 weeks if i am today so am a bit excited to say the least congrats again and thanks xx


----------



## BerryBoo

Tryin, that's a lovely digital test you have there! :happydance:

I don't think there is such a thing as taking too many tests. :)

As for the digital tests that tell how many weeks along, I think those are only sold in the UK and Canada. I've never seen them in a US store but I have found them on eBay and Amazon.


----------



## TryinFor1

Yeah they have them on amazon. As long as this pretty digi says pregnant I am good! and that means my levels are risen! Cause my one two days ago said not pregnant!


----------



## BerryBoo

I just thought of a question about the monitor. I know that once there is a peak, it will automatically give another peak and then a high. I wonder what day O actually happens? Is it on first peak day or 2nd? Or does it vary?
We didn't get to BD until late at night on the day that I got the first peak. I hope that wasn't too late.


----------



## SLH

:wohoo: tryinfor1! I knew it would say pregnant. You give me hope since I have been having mild like AF cramps too. I thought for sure I was out, but you never know.

Berryboo, your baby is so cute! He's adorable.


----------



## SLH

BerryBoo said:


> I just thought of a question about the monitor. I know that once there is a peak, it will automatically give another peak and then a high. I wonder what day O actually happens? Is it on first peak day or 2nd? Or does it vary?
> We didn't get to BD until late at night on the day that I got the first peak. I hope that wasn't too late.

I find that I usually ovulate on the second peak. One month I didn't get a peak and this month I ovulated on the high before my peak, but that's only because I was given HCG to induce ovulation.

Don't worry, your bd timing is great. Healthy sperm can live for up to 5 days. Tryinfor1 was afraid of her timing because her husband went out on business. She managed to get pregnant from having sex on the day of her smiley face.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I always o on my first peak. A couple times a od on high before my peak


----------



## BerryBoo

Wow okay. So I guess it can vary. The little guy in my pic is Oliver. :mrgreen:


----------



## wookie130

Berryboo, Oliver is a gorgeous little boy! What a sweet little face!

I typically O on the second peak, but I do believe you can O either day. I believe your timing is good this month, as even if you did O on your 1st peak, that egg can linger a bit before it's released. You're fine! 

Tryin- What did I tell you, missy!!! Your levels are now at least 50 miU of hcg to get a positive digi! You're just fine. Like I said earlier, a FRER is simply a diagnostic tool. It just indicates if you're pregnant or not...it doesn't tell you HOW pregnant, or diagnose miscarriages. I'm so happy for you, honey! I'm going to say it's a girl too, based on your BD timing. If you and DH continue to have sex like bunnies, don't be too alarmed if you have a bit of blood or spotting afterwards...the cervix gets really sensitive during pregnancy, and can bleed a tad. If it doesn't, that's normal too.

AFM, I had my OB/gyn appointment today. She gave us a home kit for a SA, and also orded a progesterone draw for 12/26 and 12/29, and prolactin on 12/26 also. She said even though my charts show ovulation, I may not be ovulating well enough. So, if progesterone is low, and I'm not ovulating well, I'll be put on Clomid or Femara.

So, that's all I've got!


----------



## Buckles

Yippppeeeeeeeee! Congratulations trying for one! So happy for you and what an amazing early Christmas present! Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Buckles

Also have you told your husband yet? Xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My best guy friend is in the hospital now. :( they admitted him for dehydration and are running more tests. He had severe stomach pain and vomiting and they've checked his appendix and said it was good...so they don't know whats wrong with him. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers! This guy is one of my favorite people on this planet and I would be crushed if anything happened to him. :cry: I hope he feels better soon. I feel so helpless.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

let us know how everything turns out wookie!


----------



## Buckles

Oh bloody he'll, hope he makes a speedy recovery, sending you lots of hugs x


----------



## SLH

Wookie, that's awesome news. I'm so happy that your doctor is testing you. Your charts are sometimes erratic , so maybe you aren't ovulating strong enough. Did you also tell her about your husband? Maybe she would prescribe him something like viagra. You will have to keep us updated. 

Gdane, I will keep your friend in my thoughts and prayers. I hope he gets better soon. It sounds to me like he may have had food poisoning. I'm not a doctor though, so I could be wrong. My grandmother once had those symptoms and she ended up having salmonella. I'm sure whatever it is it will be an easy fix and he will be okay.

:hi: Buckles

How are you doing Tryinfor1, have you told your husband yet?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My best bud is doing better he is on meds and they are keeping him treating it like an ulcer but they dint know for sure what the problem is. We entertained him for a few hours and I feel better agree seeing him. Hes good laying down but as soon as he stand up he pukes and his stomach hurts really bad. Doctors are worthless.


----------



## wookie130

Gdane- Many thoughts and prayers to your friend. I sure hope they figure it out, and he's home soon. Here's to some answers, a painless treatment, and a speedy recovery!


----------



## wookie130

SLH-Thanks! I do hope I can get it figured out... I'm not really sure how to tell if my chart is erratic, to be truthful. I guess I figured since I always get a clear thermal shift, I was ovulating just fine. I suppose once they start testing my hormone levels, it will give me a better idea what is going on.

To be honest, I'm more worried that everything will be normal, and I'll be an unexplainable infertility case or something. Ugh.


----------



## TryinFor1

Prayers going out to your friend Gdane. :hugs:

I told DH. I told him while he was at work. Lol. He rushed home and came with me to get blood drawn. He was shocked but excited. :happydance: He like wanted me as soon as we got home so we dtd. Lol. And went to taco bell. I know I probably shouldnt have eaten that.. there is a lot that I dont know yet.

My first obgyn appointment is January 18! :happydance:

I am just so worried about MC and stuff like that now. I PRAY that doesnt happen. Please keep me in your prayers ladies. I am terrified!

How are you ladies tonight?


----------



## Apple Blossom

Just coming on as Gdane told me we had two BFP's so congrats, well done Tryin Im so very pleased for you hun :hugs:.

:hugs: to you all and I hope you all have a very merry christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## wookie130

Tryin- I bet your DH is so excited! It doesn't always hit men right away...it will when he hears the heartbeat for the first time, and probably you too!

So, by my calculations, Jan. 18th should put you right around the 8 week mark...are you going to get a scan then, or will they attempt to pick up the heartbeat at that time? Once you hear the heartbeat, you only have around a 3-5% chance of miscarriage, which is really great odds, when you think about it! 

It is so natural to fear miscarriage during the first trimester. Have you been on the First Tri forum yet? If not, bop on over there, and you'll see that many, many ladies have high anxiety over losing their pregnancies early on...totally normal, and understandable!

Try to relax and enjoy each day you're pregnant. If you can make it to the 12-14 week mark, you'll start to be able to see some light at the end of the tunnel, and start to REALLY be able to relax and enjoy it. 

You're a mom now, Tryin. You're going to be worried about your child about one thing or another for the rest of your life!!! LOL!!!


----------



## wookie130

Apple- Hey, sweetie! Good to see you in here! I'm hoping and praying for you to have a wonderful outcome in your quest to become a mommy again.

Merry Christmas to you, and have a happy new year! Keep us updated with things you learn along the way.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm going to kill this kitten. Wookie...Hows everything going for you?


----------



## TryinFor1

Gdane: Why are you going to kill the kitten? Lol! OH wait, should I not laugh about that? I am pretty sure you are joking.. Lol

Wookie: Thank you so much! January 18 puts me at 8 weeks and they will do a scan and measurements and a heartbeat. She said the appointment will take about an hour to an hour and half. Pretty excited! I cant wait! I think as long as I dont spot or anything, I should be ok, right? I pray to God all the time that the baby will be sticky and then try to remind myself that EVERYONE is four weeks pregnant at one time or another. I dont think there have been very many MC on either side of my family. That doesnt mean it wont happen to me, but I am holding onto the notion that it means it will be less likely. It makes me feel better.

SLH: I hope the cramps are a good sign! I got them at 8dpo but I dont think I implanted until 10dpo since it didnt show up on a frer until 12dpo. ALTHOUGH, maybe it was 8dpo.. I got a faint line on the 10miu IC at 10dpo, and then a faint line on a frer at 12dpo, and then a positive pregnant digi at 14dpo. That sounds to be about right. :shrug:

KeeKee: How are you love? 

Mrs. B: Any side effects yet from the clomid? I know you have only taken one but just wondering!

Apple: We sure do miss you! Thank you for the thoughts. Please keep me in your prayers. :hugs: I cant wait until you get your IVF treatment so we can hear all about it!!


AFM,

DH is being a horn dog. Lol. I took a class at school that had to do with this and I think it is a dominance thing. A man (subconciously) tries to look for a young woman who is fertile who can carry on his name. A woman tries to look for an older man who can take care of her and her baby. Once the woman becomes pregnant, the man displays dominance because he knows he has passed his seed and that his name will carry on. DH is definitely displaying that. Lol. But he is being very sweet.

I should be getting my HCG levels back sometime today. I REALLY hope that they dont make me wait all day! I am gonna go to Barnes and Noble and buy a book too!! :) Once we get the levels, we are gonna have to tell my parents. Lol.. I am not sure what to say or exactly how that one will go over. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.B.

No not yet all seems fine, do they have an accumulative effect? 

Aww bless your DH


----------



## TryinFor1

If you have any side effects they might get worse the longer you take it. When I took it, I had hot flashes and would get really depressed from about my third pill to 7dpo. AWFUL. But it worked. Lol. So I dont care now!


----------



## BerryBoo

Hey Tryin'!
Cramps are normal. I've had them with all pregnancies. Sometimes they will even feel like AF cramps. I think I'd be worried if I didn't have them.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

The cat still won't shut up.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh no gdane, is it constant? Whats he like if your in a different room?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

He meows louder yes its constant and I mean every second hes awake. If he can't see us he cries louder


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww poor lil lamb! but annoying for you!


----------



## BerryBoo

We have 3 adult cats and I admit that sometimes I wish they'd run away. One has been flinging poo out of his litter box lately and every time I discover it, I nearly puke. Yuck!

Kittens are cute though. Even if they are annoying little sh!ts.


----------



## TryinFor1

Where is everyone today?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning, I think the Clomid has given me a high temp this morning and last night was full of weird dreams! :haha: no idea if It's related or not but certainly weird lol


----------



## Buckles

Morning, 
Quick question... AF is due on the 28 dec, but for the past 2 days I've had the worst wind ever (sorry tmi) and was wondering if I'm making up symptoms as I was convinced I'd have a little one in 2011! 
Feel today is going to be a euuugh day as well as hubby and I argued last night as I supposedly always disagree with him, so again feeling a bit low about this too. 

Xx


----------



## wookie130

Buckles, I'm sorry you and DH had a rift...it happens, and I'm sure it will blow over soon. As far as the bad gas goes...yes! It's an early pg symptom! OR, you've eaten an abnormally high amount of veggies and fiber! LOL!!! Best of luck, sweetheart. Tons of baby dust to you!

Tryin- How are you feeling? How's that little baby GIRL cooking? LOL!

Gdane- That kitten will probably become a bit more quiet as the weeks go by...he may actually be pining for his littermates or mommy right now. At 8 weeks, he should be really only JUST about ready to be weaned, which is contrary to what a lot of people believe. It is ideal when a kitteh can be with mommy until around 10 weeks. He'll be okay, he's just needy right now! Needs lots of playtime to wear him out, and cuddling. Stroke his head, as that's what mommy kitties do before they nurse...it's just reassurance for him! Poor little guy. It will get better!

AFM- I am requesting prayers from each and every lady on this thread. My monitor just gave me a peak!!! And it was my last test stick! So, PRAY HARD that DH and I can dtd tonight!!!! We did it on CD 14, and I'm on CD 16 today. Please pray we can have successful sex tonight. He doesn't know I've peaked, and he's not going to. I'm just going to attempt to jump on him as soon as he gets home from working out. PRAY FOR US THAT THIS WILL HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

MrsB: Yes, the dreams and the high temp could be from clomid. I got random high temps from it too but mostly really low ones....I get hotflashes really bad from clomid. 

Buckles: I'm not going to screw with you because if AF is due in 7 days, i think it might be near impossible to be having symptoms already. But I could be wrong too, who knows, but I've been there done that and let myself down. :hugs: :dust: Sorry about the fight with the DH. They're so impossible sometimes. Hopefully everything is better.

Wookie: Lots of prayers and viagra dust send your way! :haha: I hope everything works out for you and you have a bun cookin soon! Thanks for the advice on the cat. I try wearing him out playing but he still meows when he plays and loses interest after like 2 seconds. I think its biggest problem (besides loneliness) is that it's cold. We used to have a min pin and it had a sweater since it was always freezing cold, so I put it on the cat. He's not too fond of the pink :winkwink: or walking with it, but so far he's kind of shut up. But that usually doesn't last long...he's only quiet because he's on the heater vent and almost asleep. He's sitting on a heating pad too. We're taking him to the vet tomorrow, he's had a little sneeze and diarhea and the pound said that if any of that stuff starts to take him in...so we are...and see if the vet knows how to make this damn thing shut up. DH is really getting annoyed by it too. and he can usually deal with alot. https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-1328-1324473607508.jpg


----------



## SLH

Gdane, I'm sure the kitten will get quieter. If he's only 8 weeks he's just a baby and probably misses his mommy. If he doesn't stop you could always get a new cat LOL j/k. That pink sweater is so cute, but I can totally understand why he doesn't like it lol. I was never able to put anything on my cat or she would claw my eyes out. Good luck at the vet. I hope they can give you some advice. I guess maybe try to leave him by the heater. All cats love the heat. 

Tryinfor1, I am so sooooooo happy and relieved that your husband is happy and supportive. That's very sweet that he went with you to get blood taken. Make sure he's nice to you because I'm sure if you're not already, you will be very hormonal soon. I don't understand the dominance thing, but that's only because my husband is extremely submissive. If he ever tried to be dominant I think I would laugh at him lol. 
Are you having any symptoms yet? I'm sure if you don't you will anytime now. 

Wookie, YAY for you peak! I will pray that your husband has enough stamina to dtd with you today. Is there anyway you could jump him before he works out? I'm just thinking that maybe if he comes back from working out he might be too tired. Is there anything that you could do that he likes to get him in the mood? If he can't dtd anymore at least you were able to do it on cd14. I bet there are a lot of :spermy: that are just waiting for your egg as we speak. :dust:

Mrs. B, I didn't have weird dreams from Clomid, but my temperatures were so high. I had to remove all of them because they made my chart look ugly lol. I have read numerous of times that Clomid will do that. 

Buckles, I'm not sure if passing wind is a symptom or not, but I know I get it bad after I ovulate. It's very weird. If it's a new thing for you then it could very well be a symptom. I think it's a good sign if you are experiencing anything different. FX'd this is your month! 

AFM, nothing really exciting is happening. I'm hoping and praying that the progesterone delays my period for Christmas. I hate going anywhere when AF is with me. We're going to my husbands grandmothers this year and I don't want to be uncomfortable. The progesterone is causing side effects, so hopefully it is working. I'm constipated and have a HUGE zit breakout on my chin. Yesterday when I told my mom that the hormone was making my chin breakout she said that was one of the very first signs of pregnancy for her. I highly doubt I'm pregnant though :(

I don't know what it is, but for whatever reason babies hate me lol. I was with my 10 month old cousin yesterday and every time I went to hold her she screamed lol. She didn't do that with anyone else. It's not just her either, it's every single baby I have ever held lol.


----------



## Buckles

I love the pink sweater on your cat, that's soooo sweet! 

I'll keep you all updated on the wind, lol xx


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## BerryBoo

Oh my gosh, how could anyone be irritated with that cute little kitteh in a pink sweater? ;)

I am off to the endocrinologist today to see how my thyroid is functioning lately. I have non Graves disease hyperthyroidism. Basically, my thyroid hates me and the doctors cannot figure out why. Sometimes it goes back to normal levels and I pray that it has right now. I'd like to be able to wean off my medications. *sigh*

Is anyone POAS soon? I just realized I haven't had AF in almost 18 months due to pg and bf-ing. It feels weird not knowing how my cycles are going to be. Maybe I'll get lucky and my LP wont be wonky. (yeah, right)

Time for me to go get jabbed and prodded. Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## TryinFor1

Gdane: Your kitty looks adorable in the sweater!! Lol. How are you doing? You are on cd13, you should be ovulating soon right!?! Get to bed girl!

Wookie: I will keep you in my prayers. I bet you will be able to get DH to dtd with you. How could he resist! Lol

Buckles: That is a common side effect of clomid. I used to have awful night sweats. So much that DH would wake me up freaking out because I was sweating so bad and I NEVER sweat--even in sweatpants and a hoodie when it is 100 degrees outside. I have also seen lots of women get higher temps on clomid.

SLH: I dont think babies hate you. Lol. I dont know how you are around kids but you seem nice so I think the baby was just being a crab. I do hope that in a few days you will be getting your :bfp: !!!

Berry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: thank you for answering my message. You have really helped me out.

AFM,

I need your guys prayers, and lots of them. I got my beta done Monday and the results were kinda low at 13-14dpo at only 34. I am hoping and praying that I implanted late and by the time I get retested on Thursday that they will have at least double. Everyone seems to think I will be fine, except me. I am freaked out of course so I am trying to hold onto hope. I know we are all different but there has only been one MC that I know of in my family is and that is because my grammy had uterus problems (she had to have a hysterectomy at age 25) so that makes me feel a wee bit better. 

We told my parents and they were through the freaking roof! I was so worried that they werent going to be very happy but my mom freaked out and my stepdad said "NO SHIT!?!?!" and then my little sister got this huge silly grin on her face. Nobody was upset that we are not going to Vegas anymore, although I told them they could still go. Lol. But my mom said there was no way she was going while I was home pregnant. My grandmother was also very happy! So glad that everyone is happy. My mom said me telling her that was the only Christmas present she needed :cloud9: 

I am so scared guys. PLEASE keep me in your prayers that my baby is ok. Dh said he doesnt know if he will want to ttc again till after I am out of college. He keeps saying we will have that conversation IF this baby doesnt make it. 

My mom also brought up that everything in our family runs low. Blood pressure, cholesterol, borderline anemia, weight, all that type of stuff. MAYBE HCG does too. I also read that a baby can take up to 5 days to implant fully. SO if I implanted fully by 10dpo then my levels wouldnt be so bad at 13-14dpo. 

Sorry I keep going on and on about myself. I am just terrified. Please please ladies, pray for me. I pray for you guys everyday.


----------



## TryinFor1

BerryBoo said:


> Oh my gosh, how could anyone be irritated with that cute little kitteh in a pink sweater? ;)
> 
> I am off to the endocrinologist today to see how my thyroid is functioning lately. I have non Graves disease hyperthyroidism. Basically, my thyroid hates me and the doctors cannot figure out why. Sometimes it goes back to normal levels and I pray that it has right now. I'd like to be able to wean off my medications. *sigh*
> 
> Is anyone POAS soon? I just realized I haven't had AF in almost 18 months due to pg and bf-ing. It feels weird not knowing how my cycles are going to be. Maybe I'll get lucky and my LP wont be wonky. (yeah, right)
> 
> Time for me to go get jabbed and prodded. Hope you all have a lovely day.

My thyroid does this to me also. It just randomly dumps all the hormone out and then goes back to normal. SO WEIRD.


----------



## SLH

Don't be scared Tryinfor1! I think as long as your numbers double as they should, you will be fine. My guess is that you implanted late because of the pregnancy tests you showed us. Don't worry. The more you worry the worse it could be. You don't want to cause any stress on your little one. I'm sending you lots of sticky vibes. I am sure that everything will be fine. Also, because you don't chart, you have no idea when you actually ovulated. You could have ovulated way after your positive OPK for all you know making you not as far along as you think.


----------



## TryinFor1

:hugs:


Thanks SLH. :)

I think the nurse probably shouldnt have said "Your HCG levels are low." to a newly pregnant woman who has been trying for a while. Lol. She did tell me to not worry because it is still early and the initial number doesnt matter as much as them doubling. 

I spent all day yesterday researching and crying my eyes out. DH is getting upset with me because I wont stop freaking out. My mom has called and talked to me twice today for a half an hour trying to calm me down. I havent gotten out of bed. I am trying to rest today and let that little baby do what it needs to do to SURVIVE. My baby will survive. I WILL be having this baby. 

I have read some stories where woman had lower levels than that and their babies are just fine. I just need to CALM THE EFF DOWN!!!!!

On a happier note, I am getting my hair cut tomorrow. I know you guys dont really know what I look like unless we are friends on facebook but I have long side bangs, I am gonna get bangs straight across my head! Do a little something different. :)


----------



## SLH

:hugs: tryinfor1. Don't freak out until there's something to freak out about. Everything is going to be fine. Do something to take your mind off of it. Thursday is soon and I'm sure the next test will reassure you.


----------



## SLH

Wait tomorrow is Thursday lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh: hopefully the progesterone delays your period for nine months! Whens your hsg? I know how you feel about trying and getting no where...its very frustrating. were all in this together though!

Berry: I'll send you my cast and you'll find out quickly why hes annoying lol. I hope he stops soon. Good luck with your thyroid. My body hates me too. 

Tryin: I've told you what my thoughts are. :) and your in them. Try to be positive and relax.

Afm: I think I'm in my fertile period but my cp is confusing me. In the morning its low and firm...nights its high and soft. I'm having watery cm. I'm not sure when I'm going to freaking ovulate but I hope its soon. My ovaries feel like theyre going to explode. I'm doing the less is more approach so ill bd tomorrow morning or afternoon...we just dtd last night


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks for your replies :)

Aww love that sweater, so cute!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks guys. :)


----------



## wookie130

Tryin- Hey, I just read about your beta levels. What I do find odd, is that at some point, your HCG would have had to be around 50 or above to get a bfp on a digi Clearblue test. I need to recheck this, as maybe they're now 25 miU, and not 50 miU/ml. 

Please relax. I know this is easier said than done. I've been down the terrified route before, and unfortunately my situation didn't turn out well. Personally, I feel you have nothing to worry about. I know your hcg levels are doubling...my gut tells me they are, or you would probably be having some miscarriage symptoms by now, seeing as you're so early in the pregnancy. HCG isn't going to be very high 13/14 dpo...this is basically when you would have missed your period...tomorrow will give you a much better indication of what's going on.

But, I do have to tell you, that if you get your hcg done tomorrow, and your levels are not doubling as they should be, and your practitioners feel that a miscarriage may be impending, please understand this:

What will happen is what was destined to happen from the beginning...there is absolutely NOTHING you can do to stop it if you learn you're miscarrying. You did not CAUSE it, and it is NOT your fault. This was a very hard reality I had to face, and it still haunts me today. 

The best advice I was given when I was in limbo waiting to find out the status of my pregnancy, was from my mother-in-law. She told me to "Let go, and let God." This is absolutely the truth. I apologize if you're not a spiritual person, but I am, and the fact remains that what will be will be, and it is not up to us to control or change the hands of destiny. What we can do TODAY, is to be grateful for what we have TODAY. And TODAY, there's a baby growing inside of you. Tomorrow, we don't know what will happen. Be thankful for what has happened, no matter the outcome. And put the outcome completely in God's hands, and praise Him for giving you the ability to accept whatever His will is for you and this pregnancy.

Honestly, I think you're fine. I would just bet by tomorrow your hcg will be soaring. Kick your feet up, have some decaf tea or coffee, watch the tube, take a nap, and take care of yourself. It's going to be fine either way, honey. I know the alternate is not fine with you (is it with anyone, really?), but we have to accept what comes.

Take care, and please keep us updated.


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks wookie. I actually used a CVS digi.. not a clearblue. That might have something to do with it. I got my level checked the same day as my positive so my levels were around 34 when I used the test and when I got them tested. 

I am just trying to keep my head up and hope for the best. I haven gotten out of bed all day. I am not sure how I will react if it doesnt end well.


----------



## BerryBoo

Tryin',

I could slap that nurse for telling you your HCG is low! But I'm not surprised she did, I have been told the same thing before. Most of the general population does not test as soon as we do while TTC. So by the time they realize oh yeah.. the 'ol period is late.. They are already several weeks pregnant.

You basically got positive urine test as soon as humanly possible. Like I told you in the message I sent you, my first betas were all under 100 because I POAS starting at 10 DPO. I have had doctor's urine tests come up negative while holding a handful of positive home pregnancy tests. LOL. The home pregnancy tests these days are super sensitive and many show positive results at lower HCG levels than indicated. I have seen mention of positive FRERs at less than 20.

As for being worried about loss, it's normal to be worried. I know how that goes. I have lost 3 babies. It's not like you can take a peek in your uterus to check in on the baby. You probably don't feel symptoms yet. It's a total pain in the arse, isn't it? 
You ARE pregnant right now though. Take comfort in that. That's all you can do. Enjoy today because you are growing a sweet baby. Before you know it, you will feel pregnant and in a few short weeks you should be getting an u/s (I'd assume) and soon after that you'll be able to hear the sweet little heart beat.


----------



## wookie130

Well, bad news here. Called DH, and he's at home in bed not feeling well.

UGH. This is never going to work out for us.


----------



## BerryBoo

Oh no Wookie. :( Maybe he will feel better later tonight.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh my days, I have come over so sick in the last hour! Feel horrendous! Going to sleep it off hopefully


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. B- I hope it subsides soon! Feel better, dear!!

Well, guess who just BD'ed? MOI!!!!!

Legs on the wall for 40 min., and off to finish holiday shopping!!!!

DH feels like total CRAP, so I feel sort of guilty....oh, who the hell am I kidding!!!

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wookie im the same boat! Dh is sick and I'm in my fertile period. Going to jump him in the morning. Hope everyone feels better soon


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm confused on what to do. I just checked my cp and its super fertile....but I wanted to do it every other day and dh has a bad cold. What should I do?


----------



## wookie130

I may be the wrong one to ask about this, since I just jumped on DH in the middle of his illness...erm...go for it??? LOL!!!

But seriously, you could TRY, and if he isn't up for it, you could probably wait until tomorrow. I say try to catch the egg, if an opportunity arises. And if he's up to the task, great, and if not, you can postpone the attempt until the morning...

Good luck! My DH has been barely functional since our session in the bedroom this afternoon...I hope I didn't make it worse!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I jumped him and do not regret it ;) besides that it was awesome sex I would say I'm 1dpo!


----------



## wookie130

Cheers to us ladies who jump our hubbies on their death beds in the name of getting knocked up!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:beer: :drunk: :xmas12:


----------



## TryinFor1

Got my bloods drawn today. I hope tomorrow brings good news.. :/


----------



## wookie130

Best of luck, Tryin'.

In the meantime, try to relax. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck xx


----------



## AllMacsNow

Good luck, Tryin. We're all pulling for you.


----------



## BerryBoo

Good luck to you, Tryin'.

It cracks me up that some of you ladies also jump your hubbies. There's been times where I have told DH to just lay there and I'll do the work. No matter how crappy he's felt, he's NEVER declined. :haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Omg ladies I'm in so much pain from these cysts. They normally go away with af but they did not this time. I know all of you will say go to the doctor but every time I've gone they give me an ultrasound and say they'll go away with time just take pain meds. Ok...will this doesn't work for someone ttc pain meds are bad and cysts mess with your hormones. I don't think there is any way I'm getting pregnant with these


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wish I knew what to tell you, sweetie. It's like you're stuck between a rock and a hard place :(


----------



## Pookabear

Wow...wow...wow What I have missed!!! I have read back for quite some time, trying to catch up!! 
Congrats Tryin  absolutely elated for you and I hope that your blood tests come back with flying colors (I'm sure that they will) Any symptoms yet?? I bet your just super early in the pregnancy!!! and we had another bfp around the same time How exciting!! Glad to hear that your family and DH are thrilled about the pregnancy!!
Gdane- I'm so sorry about DH being under the weather but yay for you getting jiggy with it  Also, so sorry about the cysts, I have been there in my past, cyst after cyst every month and they were ridiculously painful! I at one point got a cyst the size of a grapefruit when i was on clomid and it was hemorragic which is one that bleeds into iteself and grows and it was miserable, I had to get surgery for that one because it was so painful and wouldn't go away, they at the time thought they would have to take my ovary and I was so sad but luckily when they were doing the surgery it ruptured crazy huh!? so I got to keep my tube and ovary Thank goodness! I hope the pain eases up for you I know the exact feeling you feel at this moment and it is no fun, do you have any prescription meds that may help? I know nothing really seems to help in your case, you cant sit stand, walk or anything comfortably. And btw don't think you are out this cycle because of them because I have two friends that had cysts that somehow still ended up pregnant, it was painful at first but it still happend and now one has a healthy little girl and the other is about to have a healthy boy.. so keep your chin up, but im so so sorry about the pain.

Slh- I hope things are well with you,I read about you wanting to move forward to iui but how do you know this isn't your month?? I miss ya bunches by the way!!
Keekee, mrs.b, tryin, wookie, lekker you are super missed too!!
Wookie some of your previous posts I caught up on crack me up!! Gotta Love ya!!
Welcome to some of the newer ladies too (BerryBoo) so glad to have you! Even though I have only been in and out here and there lol I need to make bnb priority again like i used to.. guess since I'm not using my monitor or charting it completely slips my mind and sometimes i read but dont have time to type cause its on my phone etc.

I currently am still working out etc but not as hard as before this holiday food is getting me lol I have gone almost daily still to the gym but stopped a boot camp class which i regret cause it brought me great results but oh well ill get back on that after the new year!

I am on cd 15 tonight and have currently had slight cramping the last couple of days with fertile cm so I think o is coming if it hasnt already , but we all know i usually o late so probably hasn't happend yet lol but its getting close, I also had a great weekend this past with the family at the cabin getaway, got some hot tub time in which was awesome, and ate some good holiday food!
this weekend we have hubs fam christmas and also ours as husband and wife, so I'm pretty excited about all that!! I have to make deviled eggs for the ocassion lol thats my assignment! 
I also am going to be scheduling an appt with my dr soon to go over my spotting on non ovulation months going away and also want to mention a major pms problem i get lol I really think I have pmdd, Ive noticed the last few months I get too moody during pms etc and looked up symptoms and of course I match a lot of them during that time, and also my mom has the same issues and takes meds a week before af comes to make her moods better, but i need to find out how that will affect ttc, hopefully it won't , if it does i wont take it but sometimes i honestly can't even stand myself durnng pms lol
Anyhow, ramble ramble ramble lol
I MISS YOU ALL SO MUCH !!!! AND HOPE TO KEEP CHECKING IN AND MORE OFTEN!! 
SO HAPPY TRYIN GOT A BFP THE CURSE IS BROKEN!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks allmacs.,i just want to give a big huge super thank you to tryinfor1 for sending me a lovely christmas gift. Its a ornament but its a pink baby carriage that has our names carved into it and days "ttc buddies 2011" so sweet I love it! 

Dh and I are meeting with a financial consultant at the hospital tomorrow to talk about all the cost associated with iui. Kind of nervous. 

My best bud got transferred to a bigger hospital to a GI specialist and is having another test tomorrow. Hopefully they find something so he can be home for christmas since he already spent his bday in the hospital. :(poor guy. 

So happy to see you pook! Thanks for your post! That have me hope I hope you can be around more too. We miss you!


----------



## inkdchick

have a great christmas girls and a happy new year ! x


----------



## wookie130

Inkdchick- OMG, did I miss when you got your bfp??? I completely didn't know you were pregnant! Congratulations, and have a happy & healthy 9 months!

Pook- Hey, babe! So happy to see you pop in, and I hope to see you more often! Glad to hear you've been keeping up with the exercise...that will increase your fertility hardcore!!!

Gdane- Those ******* cysts!!!! Try some tylenol, and a heating pad. A nice warm bath in Epsom salts may provide a bit of temporary relief too. I'm sure you've tried everything, but I hate to read you're suffering so much. I do believe you can get pregnant with them, albeit uncomfortable as hell early on. It's awful either way. I wonder if there isn't a holistic or natural method of shrinking them and relieving the pain....

Tryin- I'm anxiously awaiting those beta levels. I'm sure you're on edge, and fearing the worst. Chances are highly in your favor that everything is fine, and your numbers are going up. I've been praying for you, and just feel it's fine. Like Berryboo, I could drop-kick the nurse that mentioned that your levels are low...what a moron to blurt that out to a nervous new little pregnant gal that is already anxious! 

AFM, FF is once again smoking crack!!!!! I got my 2nd peak, and clearly ovulated yesterday due to the type of pains I was experiencing- it was day 17. And despite the data I've put in, it gave me my crosshairs on day 15! I can tell you now that's not right, and I don't care what my temps indicate. Oh well, I be-donka-donked on days 14 and 16, so I feel I could be in the running with a shot this month.

Getting poked for prolactin and progesterone levels on the 26th. I feel I am most likely 1 dpo today. Meanwhile, I'm waiting for my morning ritual of TLC's A Baby Story to come on. I watch that show every morning before work.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

GRR I wrote this huge post! And it delete because of the crappy internet service. 

CONGRATS TO TRYIN AND ABIT!!!!

Gdane-#1 your new kitty is sooo cute! #2 at the best I can tell I should start Jan 5th. I am always 2 weeks late in Jan so I am not holding that as a true date.

Everyone else I haven't really been able to catch up on everything as my internet is very LIMITED :(

AFM
I have not been temping or using the CBFM really. I did it here and there and today I did wake up in time to POAS and got a Peak on cd14 so I think I'm ovulating on Christmas. We leave today to go to SC to spend Christmas with my Sis and her munchkins!! I"m so excited. Only bad thing is I'm sick...I believe it's a sinus infection. Other than that I just wanted to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and everyone a Christmas BFP!!!!!! <3


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wookie: good luck and :dust: I would agree with ff according to your chart but you know your body best. 

Lekker: my internet does that too so I make sure I copy everything before I hit post. I hope you feel better soon! I

Afm: my nipples hurt! :happydance: they didn't last month and I think its because I didnt ovulate very strong. My body feels like its doing what its supposed to for once. We WERE supposed to meet with the financial consultant but apparently shes not in the office even though I set thus up two weeks ago. My ovarian pain is also gone! :yipee: I'm off work three hours early just because my boss didnt want to stay so dh and I are going out to lunch! My best bud is still in the hospital he had a colonoscopy this morning and it was clear but hes feeling better so he might get out today. :wohoo: 

Hope everyone its great and fertile! :) baby dust storm to all of you!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TryinFor1

LEVELS ROSE!!!!!!!!!!! From 34 (she said 32 today so Idk if it was 34 or 32 to begin with) to 85! Doubling time is 2.12 days. Right around normal.

HOWEVER, my progesterone dropped from 19 to 15. She said the DR said it wasnt a cause for concern and that he doesnt feel progesterone supplements are needed quite yet. 

I go back Tuesday to get rechecked. 

Thank you ladies for your prayers! Please keep them coming ((except add in progesterone in there too. Lol. I think so many people were praying for my HCG that my progesterone felt left out.))

I will respond to everyone individually later but I am going to lunch with my mom so gotta go!!



PS. I am so happy you liked your ornament Gdane. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Sending progesterone prayers, Tryin! And that's a great beta level, seeing as you're still so very early on. I knew you'd be okay! Damn, your levels nearly tripled!!! Awesome, hon! Don't you feel a little more relieved now?


----------



## Pookabear

Yay tryin! Thats awesome, i wll say progesterone prayers as well!! Gdane so glad your ovaries aren't hurting anymore, have my fx'd for you! Lekker, So sorry that your sick for christmas and I'm jealous about you going to SC as I love it there and dh and I would move there in a heart beat! LOL
I have holiday celebrations with his family this weekend which is always nice and relaxing!
Wookie thanks for acknoleging my post as well as gdane, I'm suprised you ladies remember me at times LOL
I had super fertile cm and super high sex drive last few days so going to try to make a christmas baby this weekend lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Heck yes for making christmas babies. I will always remember you pook.my pain is back a little but not like yesterday. I almost started crying in the baby section at a store :(


----------



## AllMacsNow

Merry Christmas all. 

I'm out for a few days... going to visit family, and don't really want to answer the questions, so I may not be popping into the site anywhere near any family members, lol.

So Happy New Year's too, if I don't see you.

:dust: to all, and let's see how many holiday babies we can come up with!


----------



## Buckles

It's Christmas eve.... So excited!!! 

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas xxx


----------



## wookie130

I just wanted to pop in quick this morning, and wish everyone a Merry Christmas, and a happy new year!

DH and I are going to take Rita (our basset hound) for a stroll in the woods, and just relax during the day. We'll then meet up with some family and go to a candlelight church service to celebrate the birth of our Lord! And after church, we'll go over to the in-law's house, and open gifts.

Tomorrow morning, we're going to my sister in-laws, to see what Santa brought our niece and nephews...and later in the afternoon, we're going to drive up north to have Christmas with my parents and older sister. When we get home, we'll go back over to the in-laws, and finish the day there.

Here's to our health and happiness in the new year! Praise God for giving us His only son....the greatest gift of all! And may He bless us all with children and fertility in the months ahead!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Just bobbing in to wish all of you amazing and wonderful ladies a Happy Christmas and everything you want and more for 2012. Love you all! Wookie, Gdane, pook, tryin (yay for the betas!), SLH, lul, buckles, mrs b, lekker, berry boo (hello!), apple b, inky...did I get everyone?
:xmas3::xmas6::xmas7::xmas8::xmas9::xmas10::xmas12::xmas14::xmas16:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hope you all have a fabulous Christmas, Lots of Love xx
 



Attached Files:







MStarChristmas_1280x1024.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Macs: Hope you have a great time with your family!! 

Buckles: thank you, you have a lovely Christmas as well!

Wookie: The walk in the woods sounds amazing! Also sounds like you're going to be a busy gal!! Drive safely!

KeeKee: Thank you doll! Merry Christmas and Happy new Year to you!

MrsB: hopefully AF has left you for the holidays! 

Tryin: Once again thank you for the gift. It's hanging in my kitchen and that's where it will stay to remind me I'm not alone in all this. Hope pregnancy is treating you well! Any symptoms yet? When are you planning on telling your family?

SLH: I hope AF stays away from you! I know we have some testers coming up! Hopefully you get that :bfp:!! Fx'd and :dust: for you!!

As for myself: FF gave me cross hairs as expected this morning. I'm three dpo. Not sure when I'm going to test yet. I don't know what the plan is for the new year, but I'll be like 10dpo on New Years Eve...I think. I really hope this is it. We met with the Financial consultant and it wasn't as bad as I thought. It's still a ton of money but the only stuff we need to come up with upfront is $262 for the genetic testing on the sperm for the first visit and my insurance co-pay, (my REAL insurance kicks in Feb 1st :happydance:) We'll have a consult with Dr. Hansen on Feb 7th and DH's sperm testing and I'm not sure what else for the first visit. Then the first IUI treatment all we have to come up with is like $550...the rest for the ultrasounds and medications can be paid over time. So Dh and I aren't keen on the idea, but we're sick of doing this TTC and wait and fail game too. It's hard because we need shingles desperately too. I'm hoping we get pregnant before my appt on Feb 7th though. 

Is it bad that I get mad at DH for not taking his blood pressure medication so I threaten him with me stopping my fertility drugs?!? :xmas4: HAHA. He deserves it. I need his heart healthy. He's not overweight or anything, High blood pressure just runs in his family and none of them are overweight. My threats get the job done though!! I tell him, do you think it's fun for me taking a handful of fertility meds that make me feel like crap everyday?! No, so unless you take your TWO little pills, I'm not going to take mine. :) He took them. :awww: I keep having cramps so I hope that's a good sign. :xmas12:

Other than that, everyone have a VERY merry and Safe Christmas. Go make some babies!! Hopefully God is feeling the extra Christmas spirit and gives us some miracle babies of our own. [-o&lt;


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Gdane but dispite my CD no AF, just renamed for the sake of the clomid.

:happydance: for 3dpo, looks like you've covered your basis'


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Oh yeah! I forgot about that! LoL :dohh: sorry!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Just what I was dreading...spoiled wench sil N announced shes 15 wks along merry fricken christmas.


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hugs: Try not to let it spoil you day. Lots of love, Merry Christmas xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Oh my goodness. You know how we decided on fertility treatments right?? Well my parents and older sister made me bawl this morning. I don't even know why I started crying so hard but everything just over took me when I opened it. I was so embarrassed and made them feel bad, but it meant alot and I just...I don't know It meant a lot to know they're behind us ya know?
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-1385-1324820634666.jpg


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Just what I was dreading...spoiled wench sil N announced shes 15 wks along merry fricken christmas.

Are you sure she wasn't joking? LOL. Was this a different SIL? Don't let her ruin your day. Just remember that soon it will be your turn.

That's such a lovely present your mom and older sister made for you. I hope you don't ever have to use any of the money from the baby fund and it happens naturally. That's good that you have so much support from your family, and I'm sure they will try to help you out financially as much as possible. Aren't families great? My MIL has offered to pay for IVF for me if it comes down to that. I doubt it will though. 

I thought I needed a break from this place, but I missed you guys way too much.

I'm 12dpo right now and don't even feel AF, so I'm so HAPPY that the progesterone has worked and gave me a normal luteal phase. I don't even care if I get a bfp this month or not. I'm just happy that I'm going to have a normal luteal phase for once. 

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm glad you came back. I missed you


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No she wasn't joking...Thats awesome I hope you get abfp! Fxd for you! When are you going to test?


----------



## SLH

My gut is telling me that I'm not getting a bfp this month. I have to test though because I need to know if I should stop the progesterone. I'm going to test tomorrow. I figure that on 13dpo a test should be accurate. I tested at 9dpo and got a bfn, so I'm not that confident for this month. I'm just happy that I'm not having a red Christmas this year lol. 

It looks like taking clomid earlier made you O earlier. That's awesome. Your chart is looking promising too.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah I won't get very exited about my chart until 11dpo because I have had an implantation dip and triphasic chart and it didn't result in bfp. I think this might be it for you but if it isn't I'm glad the progesterone is working. 9 dpo is too early so that bfn for you doesn't mean crap! The clomid made me ovulate earlier because I took it cd 2-6 I'm hoping that change and fertile cm vitamins will do the job.


----------



## SLH

I hope the change with Clomid and the fertile stuff does the trick. Your husband takes it too, right? My husband had to stop taking his zinc because it was making him sick. 

What are you doing for Christmas today? I put a few christmas pictures on my blog if you want to see them.

https://ourjourney2parenthood.blogspot.com/2011/12/christmas-2011.html


----------



## SLH

Hows your kitty doing?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah my hubby is taking fertile aid hes not taking as much as is recommended but one is better than none. I love your pictures especially the dog he looks like just kill me now lol

My cat is still meowing...no medical reasons for it. Has him checked out last week. We had breakfast at my parents opened gifts and came to church. Might have to go to his parents again and his grandparents but he doesn't want to so we will see. My parents are making steak and I really don't want to hear about both of his sisters pregnancies. What are you up to?


----------



## wookie130

Gdane- I love the baby fund your mom and sister made. What a sweet and touching gesture! That is wonderful that they're showing you so much support and love, as all of the pregnant ladies around you are making it that much more tough for you...

Well, kitty is healthy...so that's good? LOL! He will settle down, I swear. You have a chatty kitten, but he'll mature a lot, and hopefully pipe down with the vocalizations over the upcoming months. Patience is necessary...just remember you may end up with a colicky cranky newborn soon! No quiet time there, either! LOL!!! The kitten is indirectly preparing you for motherhood!

SLH- I've missed you tons! Bah, a bfn at 9 dpo is sooo normal, it does not mean you're not up the spout!!! Hardly ANYONE gets a bfp that early, and I don't care what other ladies say across the internet! But, if you're happy with a longer luteal phase due to your progesterone, that's awesome too! Yet ANOTHER detail that will bring you closer to your bfp...it's going to happen very soon. I just have a strong feeling for you!

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! We sure did...it was the nicest Christmas we've had in years!

I'm really trying not to symptom spot, but I do feel wierd this month. I'm supposedly 5 dpo according to my temps, but could be 3 dpo, according to my monitor peaks, and opk's. I took my prenatal yesterday morning, and within 20 minutes, was nauseous, and ended up barfing. It typically agrees with me. My nips are getting sore twinges, and I'm exhausted. But, the one thing that stands out to me is the wierdness in my abdomen. I typically have only had ovulation pains on my right side...and they were isolated. However, I'm having them on both sides at random times, and they sometimes radiate across my lower abdomen. This is very similar to how I felt when I actually was pregnant. I don't want to get my hopes up, but the way I'm feeling, it's hard not to. It's definitely different. I am NOT going to test. I'm just going to wait for af to arrive...I sure hope she doesn't.

I'm getting my first progesterone and prolactin tests tomorrow...already getting anxious about the needles.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good luck wookie! 
My mom actually pulled me aside and said once they get back on their feet (my dad just got a super awesome paying job) they want to put money towards our treatments. I cried again.


----------



## wookie130

Gdane- That's amazing!!! A new baby is not only a gift to your life, but to theirs, too. They want a new grandchild! ;) It's awesome!


----------



## BerryBoo

Gdane, that is so sweet of your family. My Christmas gift was family drama. :(

SLH, 9 dpo is likely to be neg even when pregnant. Most eggies are just implanting around then. 

AFM, I am 10 dpo (if I count O as 2nd peak on CBFM). I think we caught the first pp egg! I got a super faint positive on a wondfo and a regular clear blue. Yesterday the tests were stark white. I got a neg on clear blue digi but it's probably too early to make it pos. I am trying to stay calm as I have a history of m/c. 

Tryin' how are you doing? When will you get your next beta result?

Wookie, good luck! I hope this is your cycle for BFP!


----------



## Buckles

Hope you all had a fabulous Xmas! I got spoilt rotten by my husband, lots and lots of lovely presents, just need to find a home for them all. I've had a bit of a tidy up of my clothes, and the charity shop have 3 sacks. 

AF is due today and nothing so far, yesterday i was so emotional, i cried as i couldnt fibd anything to wear... (i hadnt cleaned my wardrobe till this morning) and then when we got to my mums, i just kept crying on and off, also was SO itchy, all over my body!! Ive akso had very very vivid dreams the last 3 nights, feel ok and feel as if she may appear but I'm going to stay positive! I have a clearblue digi sitting in my drawer.... But hubby won't let me test just yet. Itching to


----------



## wookie130

Berryboo- I hope you did catch the first pp egg? I wish I were having my third or fourth kiddo by now...I'm 33, and apparently getting pregnant is tougher for me. I'm still hoping and praying for baby #1!!! It would be completely awesome if that digi turned positive in the next few days for you, dear! Give little Oliver a sweet little brother or sister!

Buckles- It's probably better to wait to test, sweetie. I know it looks like there's a ton of women on the web that get BFP's as early as 8-12 dpo...but the reality is, is many, many ladies have to actually miss their period before a test will be positive. Since AF is due today, I'd wait another 2 days to test if AF doesn't show up. Good luck, and I hope this is it!

I'm happy to hear that the holidays were nice for everyone, minus any family drama, of course.

AFM, got my progesterone and prolactin drawn yesterday...OUCH!!!! And submitted a semen sample to the lab also. For more on that, please see my SA thread on the regular TTC forum. I'm jus praying our sample made it on time to be valid! Should get my blood results today, hopefully. SA results within a week, hopefully.

I'm either 5 dpo, or 7 dpo. Depending on if you want to believe my chart or my monitor. I tend to believe my monitor.

I do have a question...I'm really starting to see that my charts are similar each month. Since this chart is similar to last month's chart's post-ovulatory temps, does that indicate that pregnancy is unlikely, or does it matter more that the temps will eventually stay elevated, and I'll miss a period?


----------



## TryinFor1

Wookie i would think the elevated temps are more important. I had a great christmas too. Lots of cool presents and my mom blabbed to everyone we were pregnant. Lol. Im going for another beta today and should get the results tomorrow. Im pretty scared. Im also changing my doctor. My regular obgyn is an ob and i would prefer an md. Not that there is anything wrong with an ob its just what i prefer. 

Sorry i havent been on much. My computer is crap and im typing on my tablet and it takes forever!

How are you all?


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Tryin'!

How have you been feeling, kiddo? Any symptomish stuff yet?

Best of luck on the beta - you know we love good news on here, and we're praying everything is fine.


----------



## SLH

Wookie, I'm sorry you had to be poked. Ever since I have lived at the fertility clinic (lol), I have had to be poked and probed daily for days. The first time I went they took 30-40 vials from me and my arm was sore for a couple of weeks :( Luckily for me I don't mind needles, or I would have a problem. Even though I have crappy veins and they always have to poke me more than once, I still don't mind it. It's the probing that I hate lol. If you need to get poked again you should try to think of something nice. Whenever my fertility clinic is hurting me I just dream about being a mom and having children and that seems to take my pain away. When we took our semen sample at home and brought it in, the results weren't that great. It took us a half an hour to get it to the clinic. When we did a repeat sample at the clinic it was fine. I'm not sure if that had to do with the fact that my husband has stopped taking boiling hot daily baths, or if they died on the car trip to the clinic. If you don't get good results don't panic just do another one at the lab if you can. I'm guessing since you have been pregnant before that your husband shouldn't have a low count. I hope all of your tests come back normal. Please update us. Just because your chart is similar every month doesn't mean that you are not pregnant. I have noticed when When I look at peoples charts most of the time their pregnancy charts and ovulatory charts have the exact same pattern. I'm not sure if the elevated temps mean anything or not. In September I had abnormally high temperatures. I thought for sure it meant something good, but it didn't lol.

Gdane, that's wonderful that your parents want to help you. I'm sure they want a grandchild from you as much as you want a baby or they would have never said anything or made you that very pretty baby fund bank. I have noticed from your signature that your husbands SA is below average. If you have to go down the IUI route I'm sure it would work because they wash your husbands sperm making them super sperm lol. I'm sure it will happen naturally for you though. FX'd it's this month.

Buckles, I would wait to test. Seeing BFN's suck! It would especially suck if it wasn't real. A clearblue digital might not work even if you are pregnant because the sensitivity is lower.

Berryboo, I hope you did catch the egg. What's a pp egg? Seeing a faint line has to mean something because I have never ever seen a faint line. I think I would have a heart attack if I ever see a second line. This is beginning to seem like it will never happen. If you saw a faint line on a wondfo I don't think a digital would pick it up right now. 

Tryinfor1, I'm glad you are doing well. I worry about you everyday. I pray that your baby sticks all the time. Don't worry about your progesterone being lower because from my understanding progesterone fluctuates a lot throughout the day. I bet your betas will be very high now. They would probably be in the thousands if they double every 48 hours. 

AFM, I did another pregnancy test this morning and I have no idea why. Of course it was negative lol. It seems like the only time I'll ever get a positive is when I get the trigger shot :( Oh well, that's life I guess. On the bright side, my luteal phase is longer. I'm pleased to say that I'm 14dpo right now and have no signs of AF coming. YAY for a normal luteal phase and a perfect cycle.


----------



## BerryBoo

:nope: 

I think I am having a chemical pregnancy. I had a nice line on FRER this morning and a positive CB digital. This afternoon I started cramping and had some pink tinged mucus on the TP and just took another FRER, it was negative and the CB Digital said not pregnant. 

I'm crampy right now but no bleeding yet. I wish it would just happen though so I can move on. :( It's so weird how it happened so quickly, I am only 11 dpo today (counting O as 2nd peak day on CBFM).

I am wondering if I can set the CBFM as day one when I start bleeding?

I hope to see some more STICKY BFP soon!


----------



## wookie130

Well, prolactin is normal, and progesterone is "borderline" at 8.29...it should be 10 or higher on day 21...IF I had a textbook CD 14 ovulation/28 day cycle, which of course I don't! I have a 30 day cycle, and an average O day of 16 or so. I'm getting the progesterone redone on Thursday, which will be CD 24, and FAR more accurate in terms of when I ovulate, and when my peak progesterone levels are...

Haven't heard yet on the semen analysis, and I probably won't for a few days.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Berryboo, it sure does sound like a chemical...

I'm so very sorry, hon. A loss is a loss is a loss, you know?

You can reset your monitor to CD 1 as soon as you experience a full flow. I wouldn't set it to day 1 with spotting...it should look like a real AF first.

Again, I'm sorry. :(


----------



## SLH

I'm so sorry Berryboo :cry: That totally sucks! I wish you tons of sticky baby dust for your next cycle. I hope that it's not a chemical and you get a positive tomorrow. Maybe the pink will go away. :hugs:

Wookie, if you weren't 7dpo when you got your progesterone taken then it wouldn't be accurate because your progesterone peaks at 7dpo. That is on the low side for 7dpo, but I have seen people with lower numbers than that get pregnant, however they do have to go on progesterone if they get pregnant with numbers below 10. Maybe they'll give you Clomid and you'll get multiples like you wanted :D. They might if your next test is low, or they will at least do further testing. Low progesterone can be easily fixed depending on what's causing it. I didn't get my levels done this month because the doctor said it would be pointless, but I'm sure my progesterone is higher because my luteal phase is longer. He told me that since my progesterone was low to begin with the progesterone would fix it and so I wouldn't need to be tested.


----------



## BerryBoo

Thanks Wookie. I'm glad you're getting bloods done so you know what's going on with your body. I hate how it's assumed that we all have the perfect O on day 14, start AF on day 28 cycles. 
I've never had a chemical before so I am mostly in a state of shock. DH is taking it worse than I am as he's never heard of this happening so early on. I am trying not to get too down about it. I figure my uterus is probably quite dusty as it's been sitting dormant with no cycles for 8 months after a pregnancy (breastfeeding kept AF away).
On to the next cycle!


----------



## BerryBoo

SLH, thanks for your kind words. I am hoping to see a BFP for you soon!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh no, Sorry Berry Boo, [-o&lt; for you x


----------



## wookie130

Berry- Are you going to bother retesting this a.m., or are you just going to wait it out a bit? Again, I'm so very sorry. I know you have a few angel babies already...I have 1, and that little bean will forever live in my heart, so I know how sad you mus feel right now. It's so hard, isn't it? Hang in there. I'm here to talk, if you need to.

SLH- The progesterone test was definitely taken too early. I never ovulate on day 14, so the redraw they're having me do tomorrow will give me more accurate results. I don't know why they insisted the first test be done on cd 21, as I sat there and TOLD my OB/gyn I don't typically ovulate until day 16 or so...

Personally, I'm more interested in doing a FSH test on cd 3...low ovarian reserve is something I'm afraid of...that scares me a lot.


----------



## SLH

I have noticed a lot of women get their progesterone tested on 2 days of their cycle as well. I'm not sure why some doctors do that. At our fertility clinic they don't do progesterone tests to check for ovulation because they do ultrasounds instead. The only reason my dr did the test was because of my short luteal phase. 

Low ovarian reserve scares the crap out of me too. I googled my fsh numbers and am now scared shitless. The doctor told me during my first month of monitoring that I had 9 follicles on day 3, so I researched online and found out that I only have 4 years of fertility left and I'll go into menopause at the age of 38. I'm totally freaking out. I have a lot of questions for my FS when I see him lol. You would think if there was something wrong with me they would tell me right? I cried all day the other day because I kept thinking that I'm infertile.


----------



## SLH

At the end of February DH and I are going to Orlando. I have always wanted to go to Disney World, but my parents couldn't afford it when I was a kid. Anyway, at the Ripleys Believe It or Not museum there are fertility statues that apparently mysteriously get people pregnant. We are so going there when we go to Orlando!! I'm going to touch it for all of us. I know I don't believe in psychics or moonstones, but I am willing to try fertility statues LOL. 
https://www.ripleys.com/orlando/ripleys-famous-fertility-statues-now-in-orlando/

Where is everyone?


----------



## SLH

Crap, I just read that the statues were only there until labour day :(


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Slh- don't worry about those statues. I caught them in gatlinburg tn at our ripleys and pretty much molested both of them. Rubbed my hands and belly and everything. Yep they didn't work for me. :( so don't fret about missing them. 

As for me there has been barely any bding going on with us since we are sleeping in my nieces bed and I will not do that. And I'm assuming I ovulated on Christmas. So I'm not really worried about it this month. I'm just enjoying spending time with my nieces and nephew. Even if right now he is being a stinker. And I'm still sick. My allergies are horrible right now.


----------



## BerryBoo

I tested again this morning. Still neg on cb digital but wondfo tests had obvious line. No bleeding or cramping. I think those wondfo tests are super sensitive.


----------



## TryinFor1

Slh. I went to orlando last August. It was awful. NEVER AGAIN, just dont go during peak season. Thex statues weren't there when i went either. 

Sorry to hear of the chemical berry. If you aren't bleeding ill keep my fingers crossed and you in my prayers.


----------



## Buckles

Berry boo, I'm so sorry! Sending you lots of hugs! 

I'm here... Just been into work for a few hours, well after 2 weeks of me symptom spotting, yet again I was proved wrong. AF showed today and I'm in agony, such bad cramps, going to run myself a bath after hubby goes out, bring the duvet downstairs and stuff myself full of chocolates xxx


----------



## wookie130

Buckles, so sorry AF came. I wish when AF showed up, I could be excited at the prospect of a bright and shiny new cycle, but it's always the opposite. Depression, disappointment, all of that. 

Berry...could it be possible you had a crap digi? I'd call the doctors, and maybe have a beta done...that way they can see if it's rising or falling. You just never know. I'm not one to try to give people false hope, but, for your sake and piece of mind, I'd call a doctor. Good luck, and I'm so sorry you're in limbo right now with it. No cramping or bleeding is a good sign, hon!


----------



## SLH

I'm so sorry Berryboo. Hopefully, next month will be a better one!

Buckles, that sucks that AF came. I understand agony from period cramps. I get them extremely bad too. I'm not looking forward to AF, but she will be here any day now. I took my last progesterone suppository yesterday, so I'm expecting AF to arrive tomorrow or the next day :( It looks like I will be in pain for new years, but at least I wasn't for Christmas. I don't have to leave my house on New Years, but on Christmas we had to go everywhere.


----------



## SLH

I thought about giving up on TTC, but my husband won't let me. He said he wants a baby and I have to do everything the fertility specialist tells me to do. This is getting too emotional for me. I'm PMS'ing so my hormones are making me crazy right now. Sorry everyone. lol.


----------



## Buckles

Slh, don't give up hunny, you've come so far already, dont give up!! 

I do know how you feel though but all that keeps me going is the thought of holding our own little baby. 

I've taken some tablets and am all snuggled up on the sofa with the dog xxx


----------



## SLH

Thanks Buckles. I will never give up, but sometimes I feel like it will never happen so what's the point of trying so hard. I know deep down that one day it will happen, but I'm getting a little impatient. 

I went from having a short luteal phase to a very long luteal phase LOL. Next month I will adjust the progesterone so I only have a 14 day luteal phase. If it takes 2 days to get a period after stopping them then I will stop them on 12dpo next month.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Saw this and thought of you guys
 



Attached Files:







389542_159638890808377_104114776360789_218762_1244661143_n.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SLH

I love it Mrs. B. Thanks for sharing.

How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes I'm OK thankyou, eagerly waiting and hoping for ovulation :)


----------



## BerryBoo

I tried cb digi from two different boxes. Both said not pregnant. I opened a neg. test and a positive test and the two lines inside were the exact same colors. :/ the wondfos from this morning are darker than yesterday. I dunno. I would think thatbmy levels would drop fast as they didnt have a chance to even rise much. I will post pix of the wondfos in a bit.


----------



## BerryBoo

Okay. Here are my wondfos from this morning. 12dpo (estimated bc I only used CBFM and didnt chart). 
CB digi said negative.

https://i43.tinypic.com/1zlqa2w.jpg


----------



## wookie130

Ugh, Berry. That's definitely a positive on those tests.

How wierd that you got a + digi, and it's now negative...

It may be a chemical, and it may not be...are you going to call a doc?

You must be coming unglued...I know I would be.

I pray you know either way very soon.

AFM, best friend just called, and she' pregnant. I'm quite sad, and guilty that I'm sad. I feel so selfish.


----------



## BerryBoo

I am sick as a dog right now so I am not going to the doc today (just realized that doesnt make sense but I dont feel like going out that way). I guess I will go to the walk in clinic at my primary care tomorrow. I was just so certain that I would be bleeding today and I'm not. 

Wookie, you should not feel guilty. You have every right to feel sad. I'm not certain of all of your TTC history since I'm new here, but I hope that you can get your cycles proper and get your BFP. 

Freakin' EVERY time I have a m/c, one of my friends or family is pregnant. It's no different this time as mom just told me yesterday that my cousin is pregnant.


----------



## BerryBoo

I just took these. I am so confused. Maybe the clearblue digis I bought were crap? These are a CVS store brand, FRER and FRER digi.
Okay. Blood draw tomorrow for sure before I go insane.

https://i41.tinypic.com/fd4z86.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

:happydance: Looks good to me, go get that blood taken!


----------



## wookie130

I'm honestly beginning to think you're moving in the clear, Berryboo! All of those positives are encouraging! I too would think you'd be bleeding or cramping by now, but I really am no expert on potential chemical pregnancies. Obviously your hcg is still a minimum of 25 miU, or you would not be getting BFP's...perhaps the negative digis were from more diluted urine...it's completely possible!

I'm glad to hear you're getting some blood drawn tomorrow...it will be good for you to know what is going on, good or bad.

You're in my thoughts and prayers, hon!

Something just tells me that all is well, but I'm no psychic!


----------



## BerryBoo

wookie, I am crampy but I always have cramps in early pregnancy. I keep checking cm and it's clear. I am afraid to get my hopes up but thinking that maybe the urine I used for the CB digital was dilute or something. AFAIK, chemical pregnancies make lighter tests and I think mine look darker. Being in limbo sucks! 

Is anyone due to POAS soon?


----------



## TryinFor1

Ugh super mad! A bag of trash flew into my neighbor's yard. He called dh and bitched him out and told him that i needed to get to his house and get it out of his yard. Uh, piss on you dude! If you don't want our one bag of trash sitting on the edge of your yard by your trash for the garbage man to pick up you can walk your old grumpy ass across the street and do it yourself! I went out there and started screaming at him. Freaking idiot. 

Berry good luck with your beta sweetie. 

Slh and gdane: where are you pretty girl's?


----------



## wookie130

Abitjaded, I seeeeeee you!!!! LOL!!!!! How are you doing?

You too madam Lekker!!!! Come out and show yourself!!!!

Me, I need to take a shower. I've been cleaning my house like a mad woman, and feel scurvascious!!!! Nasty!

I'll be waiting for your updates, you two!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## abitjaded

TryinFor1 said:


> Ugh super mad! A bag of trash flew into my neighbor's yard. He called dh and bitched him out and told him that i needed to get to his house and get it out of his yard. Uh, piss on you dude! If you don't want our one bag of trash sitting on the edge of your yard by your trash for the garbage man to pick up you can walk your old grumpy ass across the street and do it yourself! I went out there and started screaming at him. Freaking idiot.
> 
> Berry good luck with your beta sweetie.
> 
> Slh and gdane: where are you pretty girl's?

Sorry to hear of your crummy neighbour!

@Berryboo Crossing all my crossables for you! Looks like you might be alright after all. Your Dr will probably run an hcg and then another one 2-3 days later to make sure your numbers are rising normally, which should be a nice sigh of relief for you when those tests come back good.

Sorry I've been so long absent, holidays are rediculous!


----------



## Pookabear

First I want to start out by saying LOL, I just realized i had messages and posts from ladies the last few months and wheni was lurking I never saw them on my phone, just thought that was funny and I really feel flattered that people still really did think of me as I have been inand out!
My christmas was awesome and everything is great! I Miss you Wookie, Berry, Slh, Gdane, mrs.b, Tryin, abit, keekee, lekker and anyone else I forgot to mention, but you should be proud because I am back and have been keeping up on posts lately for the most part and trying to check in more  
Tryin I'm so glad everything is going well for you, do you have any symptoms yet??
Berry Congrats and I hope its not a chemical and it was just dilute on that digital that was negative, it is still early but I too have a feeling that everything will be just fine
I hope everyone else is doing well, SLH?, Gdane?
I am doing great, Im sure another Af is soon to come for me lol I think I may have ovulated early this time around but could be wrong but on around cd 13 and 14 I had cramps and a little tiny spotting but its not the pre af kind cause it only happend for a day and went away so Im thinking that was o for me, I did get jiggy twice around that time but i am doubting we got the egg, I am going to get to the dr this week I hope about pmdd because I really still think I have it and need to get it checked out before itAF gets here my pooor hubby I tell ya during that time LOLHoping one day i wont see her mean face LOL


----------



## Pookabear

Trying sorry to hear about your neighbor, people can be so rude and inconsiderate!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, no one has been here today, huh? That's nuts!

Pook, so glad to see you're not a stranger!

I get my 2nd progesterone poke today, and I'm looking about as forward to that as pounding my thumb gently with a hammer. Classic-needle phobia here.

Gdane...where are you, sweets???

Tryin'- Yay for bogus neighbors! Does he need a drop-kick to the head? I have a coupon you could have, if you need one! LOL!!!!

Berryboo- I'm anxious to know if you've seen a doctor. Still hoping and praying that baby#5 is a sticky bean.

Me? Well, I'm still cleaning!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Been super busy today, offered to make my friends little boys first birthday cake, she wanted it based around Mickey Mouse, so thought I'd make a start on the figurines today whilst we were waiting for our fridge freezer to be delivered. I have never made figures before so I was really pleased with the outcome
 



Attached Files:







DSC03712.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pookabear

I wonder if I scared all the ladies away wookie? Lol
good luck at your progesterone check, I know it sucks but hopefully it brings good information!


----------



## Pookabear

Those look amazing mrs. B well done


----------



## SLH

POOKABEAR! I missed you so much.

I haven't been around because I am super depressed. AF is on the way and it's making me go insane like usual.


----------



## TryinFor1

Holy hell SLH, are you seriously 16dpo?


----------



## SLH

Yeah, it was the progesterone. It lengthened my luteal phase. I'm not pregnant though. My temperature dropped today. I will get AF today or tomorrow. I'm going to stop taking the progesterone on 12dpo next month that way it will give me a 14 day luteal phase. 16/17 is way too long lol.


----------



## SLH

I love your HCG numbers! They are rising nicely!


----------



## abitjaded

Finally I have time to update a little! So I had my numbers run at 4w2d and my hcg was 119 my progesterone was only 16.6. They ran my numbers again 2 days later and my hcg was 252 and my progesterone was 26. The doctor put me on supplements after my second test was taken, but the results were not yet back, and she said to keep taking them even though my numbers came back normal, i guess its just for security and doesn't hurt anything. 

I have my first ultrasound next Tuesday, I'm so nervous. I can't believe I'm actually pregnant and I'm so scared that there won't be a heartbeat. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## TryinFor1

Thank you!! I was so worried when the nurse was telling me to be worried and everything but she is now like congratulating me and stuff. Lol. My numbers just started lower than most peoples but I think baby will be wonderful!!

What really pisses me off though is that I called another OBGYN (I wanted to change after the nurse caused me the worse stress of my life) and the new OBGYN, the receptionist told me that she wouldnt let me see the doctor because my levels should be in the thousands and that I would only be going in for a pregnancy confirmation and I could see the nurse. I got upset she said that and called my mom and my mom called up there and ripped her a new asshole for saying that to someone she has never even met. PLUS she is a freaking receptionist. I am a pharmacy technician but that doesnt make me a pharmacist! Just because she works at a doctors office does NOT mean she is a doctor! But yeah my mom screamed all kinds of stuff at her and then the lady told my mom she never told me that. YEAH, ok. 

I would definitely not take the progesterone for that long next time! 16 days is an extremely long time! I am sorry that af is about to show her nasty head but this was only your first clomid cycle. I honestly think that this next cycle or the third clomid cycle WILL be the one you catch.


----------



## TryinFor1

abitjaded said:


> Finally I have time to update a little! So I had my numbers run at 4w2d and my hcg was 119 my progesterone was only 16.6. They ran my numbers again 2 days later and my hcg was 252 and my progesterone was 26. The doctor put me on supplements after my second test was taken, but the results were not yet back, and she said to keep taking them even though my numbers came back normal, i guess its just for security and doesn't hurt anything.
> 
> I have my first ultrasound next Tuesday, I'm so nervous. I can't believe I'm actually pregnant and I'm so scared that there won't be a heartbeat. Wish me luck ladies!

Good luck.

I tried to get in to see my doctor at 7+3 weeks but they refused to see me till I was 8 weeks. At first, my appointment was at 8+2 weeks but I got them to change it to 8 weeks exactly. Better than nothing. I had to lie to do it.. :haha: but I want to make sure my baby is ok as soon as possible. I wish my dr would do it before then but since this is my first pregnancy they are not worried about it I guess..even with the lower HCG numbers at first.


----------



## BerryBoo

Great numbers there, Tryin'! What is it with these evil receptionists!? I just called for a first OB appt and asked to get in early for bloodwork and all she kept saying is "they wont see you until youre 8 weeks...". Grrr. But she set me up an u/s appt for the 17th when i told her my last period was sometime in 2010. That one had her mega confused.
I got Hcg bloodwork today at my primary doc and those results should be back tomorrow. i guess i will just keep going back there for hcg monitoring.

SLH, amazing LP! Perhaps a wee bit longer than needed but much better than being too short.


----------



## TryinFor1

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...r1s-journey-into-motherhood.html#post14720515

In case anyone wants to follow. :flower:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Looks like I got some catchin up to do...I was throwing myself a little pity party and went on a hiatus from this place. I was lurking but didn't feel like posting. I feel as if I get lost in the mix sometimes. 

BerryBoo: Congrats on the BFP. Hopefully it's sticky for you. Sorry about all the confusion and worry you went through.

Buckles: I'm happy to hear you got spoiled for christmas we all deserve that once in a while. I've cried because I have nothing to wear too, but it's because I gained too much weight to wear anything I wanted to. I'm so sorry af showed and I hope you're no longer in any pain. Who's up for a witch hunt???!

Wookie: all my charts are pretty similar too. I love the overlay feature so I can see how everything really does compare. I think the point where your temp usually drops (for me about 11dpo) is the most important on if it stays elevated longer. Anything in between is kind of worthless i think. I think it's good you got your progesterone rechecked. 7dpo is the time you're supposed to technically get it done. They should know out of anyone that not all of us ovulate on cd14 but I'm glad your prolactin is good. Where do you go from here? Fx'd for a great SA! I'm sure if you get an FSH test it will be great! LOL at your comment about Tryin's neighbor!! You crack me up!

Tryin: Glad to hear about all your symptoms and that everyone is excited and is going well. I'm very very happy for you and that your levels are FREAKIN amazing! I'm glad you're on some progesterone for peace of mind :)

SLH: I think I might have written to you about this, but my doc said that my DH's semen shouldn't cause a problem. There were some numbers that were good others that were not so good. His motility is awesome though and he's been on fertilaid so hopefully that's helping. It seems to be anyways, there's more....you know... :blush: I've noticed. And his sex drive has increased. That's awesome that your LP is lengthened! I checked your chart every morning hoping to see those green lines!! I'm sorry your temp dipped...hopefully it will be next cycle you will catch. Everything crossed for you hun. You deserve it! :hugs: Like I said, I'm always here for you. Sorry you were feeling down. I know how that goes. One day I'm feeling awesome, the next I just want to crawl in a hole. I'm going to take away your google machine and all your tests!!! STOP IT RIGHT NOW YOUNG LADY! Make sure you write down all your questions you have for your FS. When do you see them? I really hope you have an amazing time in orlando! I haven't ever been there either. Dang it for them stupid fertility statues being gone! Damn them all to hell!! Go out and Have a great time on new years hopefully it will be the last time you drink in 9 months!

MrsB: Thank you for that picture. I love it. How have you been? You've been quiet as well. :hugs: Your freakin mickey/minnie mouses are ADORABLE! I love them so much! My niece and nephew (twins) LOVEEEE the mice!!! 

Lekker: I hope you are feeling better and had an amazing time with your nieces and nephews. They are my joy in life :) I LOVE being an aunty! Hopefully your BD'ing will be enough! I remember a little lady *cough*Tryinfor1*COUGH* freaking out about not bd'ing enough but still managed to catch that little eggy!

Pook: How many times do I have to tell you that WE WILL NEVER FORGET YOU!!! And we will always come find you! :) Hopefully you don't have pmdd but if you do, they will be able to help you :) I hope you caught too. :dust: for you!! :hugs: You didn't scare us away, you drew me back in :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Of course I will follow you tryin. 

Afm: my cat is finally spring signs of being normal and is playing alot. Its cracking me up. It started jumping at the christmas lights down stairs and found a candy cane on my mini tree and stole it. Lol. 

I still have a cold and my nose hurts from blowing it so much. I'm glad I dont have the urge to test anymore. I'm sure that will change in a few days. I always get really really down in the middle if my tww. I wonder how lull and keekee are. I think the fertilecm is working I have a lot of creamy cm. normally that doesn't happen til 10dpo...ive had it since I od though. I really hope it works and we don't have to do iui. I have a new ticker btw! ;)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

This is it playing with its mouse. Its flying everywhere and flipping around lol this picture is of it falling over backwards
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-2334-1325204574037.jpg
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-1845-1325204500168.jpg


----------



## SLH

Your kitten is adorable Gdane.

I feel AF coming. I'm very crampy and she's coming. She'll probably come tomorrow which means my day 3 will be on new years and I think my clinic is closed then. I guess I will go on day 4 instead. I feel like going to bed now and staying there for the next 7 or 8 days.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:hugs: hopefully she isn't too painful. That sucks the clinic is closed...do they give you the chance to have it drawn in the hospital? Mine did. I had to do it on a weekend so I went to do st the hospital lab. hopefully you get good results!


----------



## SLH

I'm not sure. I'm going to call them tomorrow to find out what I should do. I think that doing the tests on day 4 is okay. I think my papers said anywhere between day 2-4. I wanted to go on day 3 because I was hoping my doctors would up my dosage of serophene. Maybe I'll take it from days 2-6 instead.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I was looking on ff at charts and most of them had success with cd4-8 or cd 5,9 on clomid


----------



## SLH

I hardly ever go to Facebook, but someone had a tarot thing on her wall, so I decided to do it for fun and this is what I got:



> The Empress brings about happy endings. She represents fertility, growth, prosperity and fulfilled potential. The Empress can also represent pregnancy, birth or motherhood. This is always a positive card, especially in relationship or fertility matters.

Very weird that it would bring up fertility lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I want one! can I have a link?!


----------



## SLH

https://apps.facebook.com/tarotcardspr_poxlfd/?refsrc=feed13_0

I hope this works.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks gdane , that made me feel all warm and fuzzy  I'm so glad I have made the time to come back Missed you everyday lol! Anyone have any special plans for new years eve? Me and hubs are going to dinner!! I still have been working out but have gained some of my weight back but oh well after the new year that will change.. Im on cd 22 and have already noticed slight pms, so i am almost positive about the pmdd thing just concerned that the medicine they give me will not be good for ttc, cause they usually give you seretonin or anti depressant for just that time of month and dont know how that will work but ehh we will see 
SLH- I'm so sorry you are in pain!! I hope AF hurries so you can get that bfp next cycle!! hugs!!! I missed you tons too!!! I know the feeling of horrible pain during af I get that too and I agree about just crawling up into a ball and laying in bed sounds like a plan during that time for me too
Gdane- I hope you are ok and feel better soon, I got depressed at timestoo especially around my af time of course and I'm so glad I drew you back in!! Gotta have you hear!! Your awesome!! I hope that the fertil cm is working for you and those swimmers get right to where they need to go! I thought about trying fertil tea for a while but never folowed thru yet, hubby got more maca this month I think he is getting impatient and wants this baby now LOL cause i havent mentioned anything about ttc in such a long time to him, because I got kind of worn out on getting my hopes up, i know we have all been there... i just get in these moods where I feel like past iuis didnt, work months and months on clomid didnt work for me trigger shots etc.. so i just sometimes get like its never going to happen unless I go for ivf, so i just stop thinking about it for a super long time and just focus on other things, thats how my working out came into play and its worked cause i honestly havent thought about ttc, charting etc for months so I can honestly say >>> No, Relaxing won't get me pregnant!!! LOL


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome back Gdane :) I've been ok thankyou, only quiet because not much happening with me, bit boring. Glad your cat is settling down, hes so cute :)

My doctor didnt give me a choice on which dates to take my Clomid, just told me to take 2-6


----------



## GdaneMom4now

MrsB: Yeah, it's different for everyone. Tryin got her BFP on cd2-6 and I tried it this cycle 2-6 too, so I'll let you know how it all turns out in a few days! Glad to hear you're doing well!

Pook: I'm so glad you're sticking around. I know how you feel about nothing working. I'm so scared about IUI not working for us too. I think you should get fertilaid a go. You never know!! Have you tried accupuncture or anything?

AFM: 9DPO today and I've been having really weird dreams (that's not unusual) but these have been about my DH doing really nasty stuff....I woke up sweating the other day I was soooo mad. Then at the end of my dreams it just has to do with me. The one the other night ended with me getting in the shower and i got my period at like 7 or 8dpo (WAYYY too early) and blood was GUSHING everywhere. Then last night my dream ended with me looking at a CB Digi that said "pregnant 3-4 weeks" We don't even have the week part on the tests here in the states. LoL. but i'm hoping it's a sign. I usually don't symptom spot but I cannot shake this cold and I've had creamy cm the WHOLE time...normally it's 10dpo on and my sex drive usually increases like 11dpo but it's been since O...who knows it's all probably from the fertilecm vitamins. It freaking RAINED last night. Since when does it RAIN in december in the midwest?? So it's pretty icy this morning so I better leave for work early. Hope everyone is well. See you guys soon.


----------



## wookie130

Gdane- Is there anything cuter than a kitten getting crazy with toys? What a doll! Ugh, those are crazy dreams, girl. And crazy dreams can signify a BFP...just sayin'! Oh, here in Iowa it's raining too...it's so weird! I'm waiting for the day we get impaled with snow and ice, but it doesn't seem to be happening. How crazy would it be to have no snow or bad weather in the Midwest at all this season? Somehow, it's hard to believe!

SLH- Sorry about the witch arriving. But that tarot reading is crazy! I don't usually buy into that stuff, but seriously, that's cool, and I'm going to take it as a great sign. For some reason, I just feel that March will be your month. I don't know why, but it's in my gut!

Pook- Hey, sugar! So glad you're hanging around! It's always good to hear from you. Best of luck conceiving in the new year! 

Mrs. B- Hi! I sure hope you have results from the Clomid. I know so many women that it has worked for, it's not even funny. My friend just had a set of gorgeous twin girls as a result of Clomid. Actually, I know several sets of Clomid twins. Very cool!

Tryin- Look at those hcg levels shoot right up! Amazing!!!! So glad to hear all is well with you and your little (girl) bean!! Hahaha, I had to slip a subliminal gender prediction in there!

Berryboo- Hello, mama! You could write the book on this stuff, huh? I'm praying those hcg levels continue to rise for you, and all is well. I would just love to see you give that precious Oliver a little brother or sister in the new year! You are truly the seasoned veteran of mommies on this thread, and we look to you in all of your mother wisdom! I would love to have a larger brood of children, but DH and I will settle for one baby at this point, given our age. I really, really hope your pregnancy continues to thrive!

Abitjaded- I'm thrilled for you. You are living proof for those of us TTC that miracles DO happen, and we all need to hang on to hope, and keep trying! Bless you, and that little bean, and I'm sending you every speck of sticky baby dust I can muster!!!!

Keekee, Lull, and everyone else- We miss your cyberfaces, and wish you a happy new year! Let's all stick together and get barefoot and pregnant as soon as possible!


----------



## TryinFor1

Wookie where the heck is your update!?!


----------



## wookie130

I don't have really anything exciting to report. I'm anywhere between 8-11 dpo, I'm not even sure. It depends on if you want to trust FF, or my CBFM peaks, and OPK's. I guess the one good thing I can say is that DH was a bd stallion this month when we needed him to be, so being off the anti-depressants have helped his sex drive!

Got my 2nd progesterone draw yesterday, and we're still waiting for sperm analysis results. I have a niggling feeling that because of the lab getting to the sample possibly too late, we won't have good results. I won't get my progesterone levels back until Tuesday, due to the office being closed until then.

Other than that, not much!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear, I feel the same way as you do almost all of the time. It's very hard and exhausting. Something that seems so easy for most people isn't for us. Just know that there is hope. Maybe the past procedures didn't work for you because it was your ex husbands fault. Maybe his swimmers could never find your egg. You're with a different man now, so everything is different and things may work.

Gdane, those are some crazy dreams! I hardly ever dream, but when I do I never dream about positive pregnancy tests. Actually that's a lie because it happened once. I dreamt that I had 2 positive FRER's, but that was a long time ago. We have those digitals here, but they are $30!! I bought one and plan on using it for when I actually get pregnant. I don't want to use it and see the words not pregnant on it. I can't believe it's raining in December. That's nuts. It finally snowed here on the day after Christmas. I couldn't believe it. I woke up on boxing day to snow and lots of it. I hope the cold and dreams are signs for you. Your chart is looking good. I love the temp spike you had today. 

Wookie, have you gotten your test results back yet from your second progesterone test and your husbands SA? I'm anxiously awaiting to see what they are. I'm sure everything will be fine though. 
I don't usually buy into that stuff either, but yesterday I was SO bored and it was flooding facebook the one time I go on there, so I thought what the heck. I was just totally surprised that all that fertility stuff came up. I hope I get pregnant before March, but March would be cool since it's our 1 year wedding anniversary. I always thought I would get knocked up on my wedding night, but I guess that only happens to lucky people lol. 

Tryinfor1, how are you doing? I still can't stop laughing at your ticker. I can't wait to get pregnant so I can have one just like it LOL. It's so funny that I might get one anyways.

I'm 17dpo today and my temperature dropped below the cover line, so I know AF is coming. She'll be here today at some point. At least I had a long luteal phase, but maybe it was too long lol. Can you guys please tell me to stop researching adoption! I really need to snap out of it, but can't seem to.


----------



## SLH

Wookie, your chart is looking great. Your temp spiked higher than it ever has today, and for where you are in your cycle that's very promising.


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH: Doing alright. I have a weird pain in my left ovary that is kinda freaking me out. I will stay off google though. I just read before that a pain on one side and slow rising HCG could be a sign of an ectopic. I hope that isnt the case though. a 17 day LP is really freaking long! I would stop the progesterone at 12dpo, like you said. Unless you get that positive test, which will be soon. SO STOP LOOKING AT ADOPTION! I mean, you can pursue adoption but you WILL have your own baby soon that you give birth to.

Gdane: Before i got my bfp, I had weird ass dreams too. One of them (2 days before my bfp) I got a positive frer and digis and everything and then I told max and he left me. Lol! I told my mom about it and she was like "Well you can come live with me." It was weird. Now I have dreams about giving birth to a girl. Not like the birth scene but I will be pregnant and then have a baby girl. There was this one chick, I feel really bad for her. The night before her scan she had dreams all night that the baby had died and then her scan showed that it had. :( Very sad. The dream about AF is weird though. HMMMMM. My dreams have been crazy vivid. Last night I had a dream that I was in catholic school and screaming that I was 6 weeks pregnant. Lol.

Wookie: your chart IS looking good!! Maybe those test results wont even matter! Sorry it is taking so long for you to get them back. I am about as impatient as impatient gets so that would pretty much kill me.

Berry: How was your levels?

Pooka: I second what SLH said. :hugs:

Everyone else: :hi:

AFM, I am 5+4 weeks. I am TERRIFIED because I dont want anything to be wrong. My first appointment is in two weeks and three days so I hope everything is ok. Dh and I are going out of town for new years! We are going to the lake to spend a few days alone. We are gonna watch a lot of Trueblood (which all of you should watch!), do some shopping (COACH OUTLET!!), and go to dinner and just spend time together. I kinda found out that after that whole porn fiasco that he hasnt stopped looking at it and looked at it almost everyday even though we had a deal. I got super pissed and he is not allowed to look at that shit again. EVER. Or there will be consequences. He said he swore he didnt realize he looked at it everyday and he was really sorry. I cant not forgive him since he is my husband and I am stuck with him (lol), so I told him I would give him one more chance to STOP LOOKING AT IT.

On a weirder note, we got some new neighbors. And they are rude white trash. I dont like them at all.


----------



## SLH

Stop worrying Tryinfor1. Your HCG levels are not slowly rising. They look like they're rising fine to me. If you were having an ectopic you would be in A LOT of pain. You would be in so much pain that you would probably be rushed to the hospital. I will stop researching adoption and you stop researching things that could go wrong. Usually women who have normal pregnancies don't post anything on the internet which is why you are seeing bad ones. As long as you don't see blood you are fine. 

If your husband does have a sex addiction, he may never be able to give up porn. Let's hope he stops.


----------



## TryinFor1

I think he has an addiction also. He swears he doesnt but I took this online quiz thing like for him, and it says he does. IF he doesnt stop, we are going to counseling. I am NOT dealing with this shit any longer! It is not ok now. AT ALL. He said that he doesnt because he doesnt go out and cheat on me. What an idiot. Lol. It is fine. He has gotten better about the sex thing just not the porn thing. We are working on it together though and communication is key. I think we will be alright. :) Bump in the road! Plus when the baby gets here his ass will not be spending time on the computer anyway. LOL.

Side note, my dog is super pissed at me. I wont play with her or pay attention and she wont stop crying at me. She is going to a pet resort tomorrow (she gets ice cream there. Lol) and she will get a chance to play around with the other dogs. She will sleep for a couple days when we get back so that will be nice. Lol. 

Thanks SLH, I suppose you are right about the pain. YES, we can be each other's stay off google supporters!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hello lucky ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much but I've been feeling a bit crappy for one reason or another but I wanted to come on and send y'all some :hugs:.

Pook! So happy to see you darlin'. Hope you're going to stick around :hugs:.

Gdane, cute, CUTE kitty. Glad to hear the little cutey is settling in better :thumbup:. Weird dreams and a cold...hmm, hope they're significant :winkwink:. I would love nothing more to see you get your BFP. Lovely to hear your folks are helping out with funds if needed. How sweet :hugs:!

SLH sorry AF might be on her way, the damn hag :growlmad:. Don't stay away just because you're feeling PMSsy though, we love you and you can rant all you want :hugs:. And you will get your BFP soon, I just know it.

Trying, woo! Way to go on the HCG! :hugs: I think it's perfectly normal to get anxious, once you've had your scan and you see that little bean you will feel better.

Wookie, I love your posts :hugs:. Sorry you're having to wait for your test results :growlmad:. How bloody annoying. FXed that everything comes back fine for you my dear.

Mrs B good luck with the clomid :hugs:.

Berryboo, abitjaded, lekker, buckles, lul (where ARE you???) and anyone I missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Let's get our BFPs on for 2012! Barefoot and pregnant...that could be our graduate thread :haha:.


----------



## SLH

KeeKee!!! I missed you so much! I'm glad you are alive, but am sad that you are feeling crappy. I hope you feel better soon, and I can understand why you are staying away.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Oops, forgot my update.
So I'm CD#11 and still low on the CBFM :growlmad:. I don't know what my down theres are playing at this cycle. I've either been oving on CD 11 or CD 15 so I'm hoping to get a high tomorrow. FXed! I didn't temp at the beginning of my cycle, and I'm not temping after ov is confirmed. FF drove me nuts last cycle and my temps were only just above the coverline post ov. I've had to ditch the vitex because it's not recommended for women who've had breast cancer, so that's one less pill to take at least. I should really have a break this cycle anyway because I've got my op a week today, but I'm just going to throw caution to the wind and get my sexy on this weekend because that's how I roll :haha:. Bollocks to it (excuse my French girls.)
Is anyone here trying the Fertile CM? Or did I dream that? I tried guaifenesin last cycle and it helped but it tastes like crap. 

My OH is working tonight so I'm going to go out for chinese later and watch some trash telly :thumbup:. What's everyone doing for New Year (besides Tryin who's New Year sounds awesome!)? We're having a quiet one because we have no money lol.


----------



## TryinFor1

Gdane is taking fertilCM and I took it also! It works so freaking well! AMAZING stuff if you ask me! It brought me barely any ewcm on the day of ovulation to about 5 full days of it! I am convinced it helped me with me getting pregnant! 

If you are thinking of buying it, I saw GO FOR IT!


----------



## keekeesaurus

TryinFor1 said:


> Gdane is taking fertilCM and I took it also! It works so freaking well! AMAZING stuff if you ask me! It brought me barely any ewcm on the day of ovulation to about 5 full days of it! I am convinced it helped me with me getting pregnant!
> 
> If you are thinking of buying it, I saw GO FOR IT!

I'm going to order some RIGHT NOW! Thank you! :happydance:


----------



## TryinFor1

Good luck sweetie!! I bet it will be your ticket!


----------



## SLH

I'm thinking of ordering that stuff too.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aw SLH :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I think it's perfectly normal to feel like that. You will get your lo. I know it :hugs:.


----------



## SLH

And then on new years eve I have to spend time with my moms pregnant friend who is due in January and this girl is a bitch. She is always so mean to me. She knows I'm trying, so she shoves her stomach into me and does weird stuff.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lots of you on here today, you've all popped in and its busy! :hi:


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> And then on new years eve I have to spend time with my moms pregnant friend who is due in January and this girl is a bitch. She is always so mean to me. She knows I'm trying, so she shoves her stomach into me and does weird stuff.

Bitch! You should shove your ass in her face and blame it on PMS :growlmad:.


----------



## SLH

keekeesaurus said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> And then on new years eve I have to spend time with my moms pregnant friend who is due in January and this girl is a bitch. She is always so mean to me. She knows I'm trying, so she shoves her stomach into me and does weird stuff.
> 
> Bitch! You should shove your ass in her face and blame it on PMS :growlmad:.Click to expand...

If she does anything like that on New Years Eve I definitely will. She's the type of person that shouldn't be having kids. I've seen her with her other two kids, and she's awful.


----------



## TryinFor1

:hi: mrs. b!!

I would do what keekee says SLH. Some women can be down right rude.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lovin the new tickers and avatar Tryin


----------



## TryinFor1

Thank you. :) I must say that I love them myself also.


----------



## SLH

My husband was watching Manswers last night, and apparently wearing polyester underwear lowers sperm counts. We checked all of his undies this morning to make sure they weren't polyester lol. I thought I would share this weird piece of information with you all.


----------



## abitjaded

@GdaneMom4now - So glad to hear your kitty is settling in! Cats are great entertainment and companionship. Very sorry to hear you're sick, I think everyone is getting it! My hubby is down with it too, no fun. Sending lots of dust your way and crossing fingers the fertile cm does the trick for you this month! Ps. I also had weird dreams just before my BFP, so even if its not this month (but let's hope it is) its almost certainly a good sign that your body is at least preparing for baby making.


@Berryboo & Tryinfor1
So sorry to hear of your evil receptionists! If it makes any difference the OB won't see me until 8 weeks also. The only reason I'm able to have the early US at 6 is because my fertility specialist was wanting to make sure everything is normal since my follicles were so small this month. Which doesn't help my nervousness! I hope the couple weeks passes quickly for both of you!

@SLH -sorry to hear that the witch is on her way! I hope they can run the test at the hospital so you don't have to wait! That tarot card reading is straaaannnge! Cool though! Maybe it IS a good sign. Fxd... 

Regarding your mom's prego friend I second keekees suggestion.

@pookabear - ugghh Pmdd is no fun! I wish I knew something helpful about it.

@wookie - fxd for good results on your labs, and a BFP to make the results irrelevant!

@keekee thanks for missing me! Squishy warm goodness. Sorry to hear you were feeling crummy and it kept you from posting! Hope things look up for you this cycle!


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> My husband was watching Manswers last night, and apparently wearing polyester underwear lowers sperm counts. We checked all of his undies this morning to make sure they weren't polyester lol. I thought I would share this weird piece of information with you all.

I love you SLH! :haha:


----------



## SLH

keekeesaurus said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> My husband was watching Manswers last night, and apparently wearing polyester underwear lowers sperm counts. We checked all of his undies this morning to make sure they weren't polyester lol. I thought I would share this weird piece of information with you all.
> 
> I love you SLH! :haha:Click to expand...

Why? LOL. I love you too.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> My husband was watching Manswers last night, and apparently wearing polyester underwear lowers sperm counts. We checked all of his undies this morning to make sure they weren't polyester lol. I thought I would share this weird piece of information with you all.
> 
> I love you SLH! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Why? LOL. I love you too.Click to expand...

Because you're ace! And you make me smile :thumbup:. The thought of you and your hub going through his underwear drawer together.*

*I'm going to be doing this later!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just finished Donald and Daisy Ducks heads so thought I'd come have a quick check in.

*SLH* I'd feel the same as you with those pregnant people, I have been invited to two house parties for new years, my decision was helped on using the fact that one of the girls is pregnant, but one is closer to home so I went for that one instead of the pregnant one. yes that probably makes me a bad person, but right now I don't mind if it does. Hope your encouters go ok and you have a good new years

*abitjaded* :hi: hows things going?


----------



## abitjaded

Mrs.B. said:


> *abitjaded* :hi: hows things going?

Things are going well! A little nausea, but I'm definitely not going to complain. I'm on progesterone supplements as a security. Just hanging out waiting for my first ultrasound next week and then a couple more weeks to my 8 week appointment. 

I've tried to meet people in the first tri groups, but it seems like I just don't fit in, they all seem to either want to bitch about their symptoms, or bitch about not having symptoms. It makes me want to shake them and yell "Dont you realize how incredibly lucky we are?!?" People that take conception for granted make me mad! So I hope you gals don't mind if I hang out here a bit longer? 

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Course we don't! You never know, soon we may ALL have our :bfp:s and we'll all fit in together ***wishful thinking***


----------



## keekeesaurus

Yay for abitjaded hanging out with us! :happydance: I don't think there are any rules about having to go over to the other side. When we all join you with our BFPs we will have our own thread :hugs:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Mrs B I hope you will post pics of donald and daisy! Your mickey and minnie were beyond awesome :thumbup:.


----------



## TryinFor1

I am very bored.. :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm still doing their bodies, but here are their heads ...
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111230-WA0002.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TryinFor1

They are so cute! What are they?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Once they have bodies, they will be going on a friends boys 1st birthday cake along with Mickey and Minnie mouse


----------



## abitjaded

Awww how cute! You're so talented.
I'm bored too.


----------



## abitjaded

Argh duplicate post ><


----------



## BerryBoo

SLH: Wow, some women are terrible! I can't believe that she would push her belly into you, what a cow!

Mrs. B, those heads are awesome! I've always been so fascinated by the neat stuff that can be made for cakes. You did a great job, that little boy is going to love his cake.

AbitJaded: It drives me nuts when women constantly complain too. I'll take the morning sickness, it's reassuring to me. I do think it can be scary to not have symptoms when other people are having a lot but that's a normal variation too. I've only actually had morning sickness with one pregnancy and that was with the cutie pie in my avatar. He made me throw up and have the worst food aversions. At one point just drinking water made me sick to my stomach. 

AMF, I'm still waiting on the first HCG results. I've called twice now. They said that sometimes they take an extra day :growlmad:. I haven't had any more spotting and the clear blue digi now says the correct thing and it popped up fast. I highly recommend those cheap Wondfo tests(50 for $10 on Amazon.com), they were the first to show a positive result.


----------



## TryinFor1

They are so cute! You are so talented Mrs. B! I wish I could do stuff like that. Lol. But I have no talent. At anything. At all. Hopefully being a mom will be my talent. Lol. I can bake. Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE who eats one of my chocolate chip cookies say they are the best they have ever tasted. They are amazing. Makes me feel good when people say that. :)


----------



## BerryBoo

Mmmm.. chocolate chip cookies.. nom.


----------



## TryinFor1

I would kill someone for a chocolate shake. No lie.


----------



## abitjaded

TryinFor1 said:


> I would kill someone for a chocolate shake. No lie.

I would kill for a chocolate cookie, now that you've mentioned them!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Mrs B those duckies are amazing! Talented lady!


----------



## TryinFor1

Has anyone heard he song "I'm sexy and I know it"

It is stuck in me head. Lol. 

Girl look at that body
girl look at that body
Girl look at that body
I work out.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hehe, I know which one your on about trying.

Aww thanks everyone, bodies are now finished too.

I have Pluto and Goofy to do tomorrow!! Left the hardest til last I think! Although Donald and Daisy Ducks bodys have come out all crinkly and I couldnt fix it! I'm dreading Goofy, I have warned my friend that if its not how I want it to turn out they may not be on the cake, so she knows there may not be all 6 on there! Im hoping theyre all ok as I want them all to be at the picnic lol

mmmm chocolate cookies
 



Attached Files:







DSC03715.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh no now its in my head :haha:


----------



## abitjaded

TryinFor1 said:


> Has anyone heard he song "I'm sexy and I know it"
> 
> It is stuck in me head. Lol.
> 
> Girl look at that body
> girl look at that body
> Girl look at that body
> I work out.

 When I walk in the spot, this is what I see Everybody stops and they staring at me I got passion in my pants and I ain't afraid to show it...show it...show it...

Stuck in my head now too....


----------



## wookie130

I wish I had passion in my pants...

Instead I have a rotten headache, and feel like crap.

I'm w/ Keekee, SLH...if that lady sticks her stomach up to you again, you should stick your ass in her face and fart...or as you Brits like to say, "break wind." LOL!!!

Tryin and Berry, whoohoo for rising hcg! All will be well!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wookie: I'm waiting for that day too. I'm not going to enjoy it. lol. It would be crazy....AWESOME to not have any bad weather! 

SLH: Sorry about AF coming. Thanks for what you said to tryin. That's very true. I think you should order FertileCM. I think it's really important stuff. Read what I wrote to kee kee about it. The reviews are amazing. I'm so sorry about your moms stupid friend. What a beeyotch. Do you need us to come kick some pregnant watoosie??

Tryin: I hope you're right about my dreams!! Sorry about your DH. Have you ever watched fireproof? Maybe you guys should do the love dare after watching that movie. I hope you have a lot of fun and you can take your mind off all the bad things you're thinking! You need to knock it off! Stay off the google machine young lady! That's an order! I hope your neighbors turn out better than you think. The one neighbors we thought would be weird are our best friends now. The ones we thought would be the best moved out (THANK GOD!) I'm hoping their house stays empty or some normal people move in. Kaya gets mad at me. Such temperamental girls we have!

KeeKee: I wish I could tell you what to do with your monitor. I'm not sure what to think on that one...maybe have a drink?? LoL thats what I did one time I was getting frustrated with all the lows...then I got a high the next morning! :haha: Bottoms up! I read about you not being able to use vitex anymore. That stinks. What about soy? I am on FertileCM :hi: I tried guaifenssein too and i couldn't stomach it. Same with grapefruit juice...and cinnamon and honey. The fertilecm is working the best. It works with your body to produce FERTILE CM and MORE CM. The cough syrup only thins out what you have. Plus the fertile cm supports your uterine lining to make it healthier to promote and help implantation. I'm sorry you're having such a rought time. We're all here for you :hugs: Quiet new years are sometimes the best! Go make a new years baby!! :sex: I'll probably go to my mom's and play games. My dad is going to the Vikings game with my brother so I don't want my mom to be alone. Plus we always have fun playing games all together.

MrsB: Hey doll! Hope all is well! Holy moly you should do cake decorating professionally! Those are freaking awesome!! Looks like you bought the dolls and shoved sticks up their wahoos!...not made them! Holy crap! 

Abitjaded: Hope all is well with you and your little bean! Doesn't seem like two weeks ago you got you bfp! Hopefully you're right about the dreams and cold! I've been having horrible headaches too. We definatley don't mind if you hang out. I don't go to the TTC boards at all because they make me want to punch people. Stay as long as you'd like. You fit right in here

LMAO about the sexy and I know it. My boss showed it to me and I almost died. He always runs around singing it and dancing...Then my sister put a video on FB...Tryin you might have seen it, of my 2 year old niece in her diaper shaking her thing when they do the wiggle part and then when they say YEAH she puts her hands in the air. Oh my goodness it's so funny.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I had the worst day at work oh my goodness. We did statements (thousands) plus the phone is ringing off the hook because people can't figure out we're a day behind even though their calendars and the letter we sent out says it...plus we have a bajillion new customers signing up because their contracts end at the new year with their old garbage hauler. I wanted to beat my head through the wall. We usually get off at 2 on fridays...I got off at 4pm today. I have a headache and think I want a beer. Maybe. LOL. Hows everyone doing?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wookie I would say your 9dpo same as me


Don't forget ladies another month is starting so I will need all your test dates!


----------



## Mrs.B.

So i guess the doc was right about the Clomid not working on my first round as I didn't get to ovulate before af. Aww well we knew it was going to happen, back to it tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs.B.

GdaneMom4now said:


> Don't forget ladies another month is starting so I will need all your test dates!

I should be able to test on 29th if all goes according to plan! [-o&lt;


----------



## SLH

So sorry Mrs. B. AF came for me too today. Yup, at 4am waking me up. Luckily i knew she was coming so I was prepared. I love charting. I'll be starting clomid again on Monday. We can be cycle buddies. I hope clomid helps you to ovulate and gets you pregnant. 

I'm in so much pain, so I'm not sure how much I will be here for the next few days. 

Wookie, Gdane, pookabear, and anyone else who is testing soon. I hope and pray that you guys get your BFP this week. 

Gdane, I'll probably be testing on th 28th depending on how things go.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww sorry to you to SLH, but at the same time ... Yay! I don't think I have every had a cycle buddy! And that were both on the Clomid too :) exciting!

I'm in pain too :( We are out tonight for the new year celebrations so at least I know I can have a little drink. 

Are you doing 3-7? I'm still on 2-6 but will be taking at night.

Its weird as even though I wouldn't say I was expecting it today I did say to DH yesterday that I think I was going to bleed soon, but I didn't get the horrid cramps before like I normally get. But I do feel crampy today.

Currently though AF seems quite light atm, which is unusual for me


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mrs.B. said:


> Aww sorry to you to SLH, but at the same time ... Yay! I don't think I have every had a cycle buddy! And that were both on the Clomid too :) exciting!
> 
> I'm in pain too :( We are out tonight for the new year celebrations so at least I know I can have a little drink.
> I
> Are you doing 3-7? I'm still on 2-6 but will be taking at night.
> 
> Its weird as even though I wouldn't say I was expecting it today I did say to DH yesterday that I think I was going to bleed soon, but I didn't get the horrid cramps before like I normally get. But I do feel crampy today.
> 
> Currently though AF seems quite light atm, which is unusual for me

Clomid made my af shorter and lighter! Enjoy it! I hope it works for you ladies. I think af is on her way. I dont get clomid this cycle so wish me luck.


----------



## SLH

I hope she's not her way Gdane! Tryinfor1 thought her AF was on her way too, but it never came. Your chart looks great. If your temp stays up again tomorrow, your chart will turn triphasic. I have high hopes for you. 


I'm going bowling tonight for 2 hours, and that is it. It's a family thing and if I don't go my mom will lose money because the lanes are $50 each, so we're all putting in towards it. I might just cancel and give her the money anyways. I'm in agony. 

I didn't really feel AF coming either. I think it was because of the progesterone. Usually I get bad PMS, but this month I hardly got it at all. My nipples are always sensitive after ovulation, but they weren't this month. I always thought my bad cramps before my period were related to endometriosis, but it was obviously because of the low progesterone. I'm so happy that it worked in giving me a longer luteal phase. I didn't think it would work. 17 days is way too long though, so in January I'm going to be stopping it at 12dpo instead of 14. If my luteal phase is still long, I'll stop it at 10 or 11dpo. Because I started using the cream at 3dpo before using the suppositories at 5dpo, I think that may have prevented implantation from happening. Maybe I was lacking what I needed for implantation to happen. It's weird that before I started taking the suppositories after ovulation I had bad cramps. It's good to know progesterone takes my cramps away. They were so annoying when I wasn't on AF.

I'm sorry for rambling, but my narcotic pain medicine makes me chatty LOL. I think I have some reading here to catch up on now. You will be hearing from me soon.

Since my clinic is closed on CD3, I think I will take Clomid from days 2-6 instead of 3-7. I was expecting them to up the dosage, but they won't be able to if I can't see them until day 3. I'm going to research it first.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to you to SLH, but at the same time ... Yay! I don't think I have every had a cycle buddy! And that were both on the Clomid too :) exciting!
> 
> I'm in pain too :( We are out tonight for the new year celebrations so at least I know I can have a little drink.
> I
> Are you doing 3-7? I'm still on 2-6 but will be taking at night.
> 
> Its weird as even though I wouldn't say I was expecting it today I did say to DH yesterday that I think I was going to bleed soon, but I didn't get the horrid cramps before like I normally get. But I do feel crampy today.
> 
> Currently though AF seems quite light atm, which is unusual for me
> 
> Clomid made my af shorter and lighter! Enjoy it! I hope it works for you ladies. I think af is on her way. I dont get clomid this cycle so wish me luck.Click to expand...

I really hope it does that to me too. So far the clomid hasn't helped the cramps lol.


----------



## SLH

Everyone, I need your prayers and thoughts for my friend on this Forum who got pregnant in September, (or was it in August)? Anyway, I'm very worried about her because her blood test showed that the baby has a very high risk for Down Syndrome. She is getting a test to find out for sure this week. Even though I don't know her personally, I'm very sad and can't believe this is happening. I have been talking to her for the longest time now and was there when she got a positive hpt.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I hope you have fun bowling. Maybe it will take your mind off the pain. :shrug: cd2-6 will be fine. I think the doctors just guess most if the time. I.m so happy the progesterone worked and your not it so much pain before af. Hopefully it helps with af itself. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. i hope everything turns out amazing. I couldn't imagine what she is going through :hugs:


----------



## SLH

Thanks Gdane!

I just talked to the nurse at the Clinic and she told me that I can't start Clomid until after I have blood work done which means that I won't be able to take it until cycle day 5! So much for starting it early. I'm not sure what to do because I keep thinking that cycle day 5 will be too late. The nurse said there was no difference, but I don't know. At the same time I don't want to take it earlier because what if they change the dosage? I'm not sure what to do.

On a good note, the nurse told me that it's okay to have a pelvic ultrasound instead of a transvaginal one on day 4. I don't want anything going near my miffy while I'm on my period. I get so sore down there.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You never know slh remember I said on ff I saw cd4-8 or cd5-9 had the most success....i'd listen to her


----------



## SLH

Do you know what the difference is? I noticed you ovulated earlier than usual this month when taking it from days 2-6.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Earlier: more eggs/earlier o....later: less but more mature eggs/later o


----------



## SLH

I'll just take them when they tell me to in hopes that they will increase the dosage. I think they will increase the dosage as long as I don't get the one and only female doctor. She was the worst one and wasn't very helpful. Hopefully, I see my own doctor. I'm always relieved when I see him.


----------



## wookie130

SLH- I don't know about how to take Clomid correctly, but what Gdane said about taking it later makes sense in terms of more mature eggs.

I'm going to test somewhere between Jan. 5th - 7th, if AF doesn't show by then. I'm not planning to test at all, unless AF is seriously late.


----------



## TryinFor1

GRR. My new years plans fell through! DH and I were supposed to go out of town to the lake BUT the place we drop our dog off to required her current vaccine papers and they told me that at the beginning of the month. HOWEVER, I have had other things happening like...idk....becoming pregnant that have made me not think about that. So they refused to take her and my mom is being a hooker about watching her. So we had to postpone our plans until Monday and we will come back Friday instead of leaving today and coming back Wednesday. I guess we still get to go but we were supposed to leave Thursday, then nope Friday, then nope Saturday, now nope Monday. Lol. It keeps getting pushed away!

So we went and bought tile for our bathroom that my dad is remodeling and went shopping. I bought four hoodies for 2 dollars! thank you gift cards! lol!

We are going to my moms house for new years now. I guess that will be exciting. What are you ladies up to?


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, you are hilarious. Calling your mom a hooker lol. Is there anyone else who could watch your dog? If you lived near me I would because we aren't doing anything. I'm don't like to party. I'm more of an at home type of a person especially in the winter. 

We are going bowling soon for 2 hours and that's it. I'm in way too much pain to go anywhere. 

I would love to remodel our bathroom, but I think we will move instead lol. I'm sick of the condo life, so I want a house now.


----------



## SLH

Happy New Years everyone! I hope you all had a great new years.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You too SLH! :) 

Hope everyone had a great new years! I updated the test dates so once you get yours for January *2012* Let me know!

Tomorrows temp will definitely tell me whether af is coming. I'm not sure what to think yet....guess we will see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy New Year Ladies :) xxx


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Lassies! I had a great New Year's...we had a gathering at our house, and it was fun. I just finally got our house pulled back together. We have waaayyyy too much snacky garbage food left over, and DH and I are both exhausted.

I'm STILL awaiting the results of the SA.

And I won't get my 2nd progesterone levels until Tuesday, when the OB office reopens.

To top that off, due to the conflict between FF, my CBFM peaks, and the OPK's, I really don't know where I am in my luteal phase, or how many dpo I am. I don't necessarily trust my temps, as I've been battling insomnia a bit this month, and my waking times have been all over. On both of my peaks AND the high right after I was getting blazing positive OPK's, so I assume I ovulated after this, possibly on CD 18. I have no idea. But not knowing when to test or expect AF is annoying. When/if the witch shows, I'll do what I did last month, and count back 14 days, and set my ovulation date to that.

In all honesty, I have had some symptomish stuff this month, but I don't want to read into it too far. Some nausea, fatigue, diarrhea, then constipation, sore bbs, backache, wierd cramping, etc. And the freakin' insomnia happened the last time I was pregnant. We'll see. I suppose my imagination is playing tricks on me, as it tends to most cycles.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad you had a good evening Wookie. Its quiet on here tonight, everyone must be still enjoying themselves or exhausted lol

We wont to a house party last night, it was very tame but fun, Today was spent at DHs Parents house, where his mum says lots of people are asking her if there are babies on the way... they don't know were trying.

Start my Clomid tonight, even more excited about this time as its on the 'proper' days.

I keep getting myself down and thinking that this time last year I was adamant that this time this year I would either be heavily pregnant or have our baby in my arms. I'm worried that now I am thinking the same of next year and don't know if I will cope if it comes to it and we still don't have our baby.

We have hubbys SA on the 24th of this month, going to be a rush as the hospital is 30 - 40 minutes away and we have 1 hour to collect and deliver the sample... haha ... I see that being a panicky morning!!


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. B- sending you SA vibes! I hope the pressure of the situation doesn't effect Mr. B's ability to collect a sample!

Ugh. Tired!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh Dear I hope not lol. I have said to him, how do we time how long it might take him to get a sample on that given day lol... I'm a planner and a panicker, hes not, so hopefully he'll be alright

Hope you get to catch up on your sleep :)


----------



## TryinFor1

Hope you guys had a good new year lady! Mine was spent at my mom's house drinking sparkling grape juice. I do enjoy it a lot though! Tastes great! My mom and my grandmother were both drunk as well as DH (who is a douche when he gets drunk, go figure) and my dad. My mom, grandmother, and dad were all hilarious!

My brothers girlfriend was there :sick: but I was nice. She is like almost 20 weeks and is having a boy. I am quite happy that she is not having a girl! My mom wants me (as do I) to have the first granddaughter. No offense to brothers girlfriend. But my mom always saw me having the first girl. 

Good luck with the clomid Mrs. B!!!! Cant wait to see that bfp! Why cant OH do the sample AT the hospital? Might make it easier!

SLH: I took my clomid different days this cycle and got pregnant so I would not fret about trying it different days!

Wookie: I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! I agree that now knowing when AF or when to test would be quite irritating!!

AFM, I cant wait to leave tomorrow and go out of town. I wish I could leave hubby home though. :haha: He is just being very annoying! AND six weeks tomorrow! Only two more weeks till my first appointment! AHH!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh love the new tickers! So jealous your going in a cruise


----------



## wookie130

Well, look at that temp drop.

AF is most likely on her way. Damn.


----------



## SLH

Mrs. B. Good luck with your husbands SA. He should be fine especially if he's doing it at home and bringing the sample in. 

I have been getting myself down too because I thought for sure during last years Christmas that I would be pregnant or have a little baby by now, but nope like everything else in life I have to wait lol. Last year you probably weren't even ovulating, so at least there has been progress and you are on the right track. It should happen anytime now for you. I'm going to start Clomid tomorrow because I have to have blood work and an ultrasound first before they say it's okay to take it. I want them to increase it as well. 

Tryinfor1, I'm glad you had a good night and you were nice to your brothers girlfriend. I probably wouldn't have been, but I'm not a nice person lol. I hope you have fun when you go away. Tell DH that he has to be nice to you and he can't be annoying. Maybe he will be better when you guys are out. YAY for being 6 weeks today!!! You must be getting so excited about hearing the babys heartbeat. The next 8 months is going to fly right by!

Wookie, I'm sorry your temp dropped. Hopefully, it's a fluke or an implantation dip, but at 13dpo I think you will be seeing AF soon. :( I'm still hoping for the best though. 

Gdane, how are you doing? Your chart looks good because your temperature hasn't dropped now when it usually does. I have everything crossed for you. We were going to go to Orlando, but then when we started booking it we decided to go on a short cruise instead. Niether of us have ever been on a cruise before. We're leaving here on February 8 and going on the cruise on February 9.

Yesterday when I wasn't sleeping I was puking. Almost every month when AF comes I puke my brains out and get so sick. I don't know what's going on, but it's very annoying. I may not be here as much until after AF goes away. I'm not even going to bother putting in todays temp because it was so high. My temperature always goes wacky at the start of my cycle.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Man that really sucks you get so sick slh. Poor girl. Hows your friend doing?

Theres been one other time my temp didn't drop til 13 dpo. I got so excited this morning. :( bfn


----------



## SLH

Aw, that sucks I'm sorry. Maybe it was too early to test. 

I'm not looking forward to going to the fertility clinic tomorrow. I'm kind of starting to hate that place lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol just think of what it will bring you. You getting bloodwork?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wookie I didn't see your post. Sorry about the temp drop:cry: 

You need a couple tickers so you pop out at me when I scroll through fast!


----------



## wookie130

SLH- Why do you get so sick, hon? That kind of worries me...

Gdane- I'm sorry about the bfn. It totally sucks. I think my AF is on her way too, and I'm quite sad about it. I hate the idea that I have no idea why I can't get pregnant again. And I hate how old I am, and the waiting, the disappointment. I just hate all of it. 

One foot in front of the other.


----------



## SLH

It kind of worries me too, but I'm hoping it's only because of the pain medication I take. I take the heavy duty stuff for cramps lol. It's weird though because I haven't taken anything today, but yet I still feel like crap. I'm going to bring it up to the fertility specialist again. In a few months if I don't get pregnant they are going to do a laparoscopy. My doctors think that I could have endometriosis. 

:hugs: Don't be sad. I understand how depressing AF is. I was a wreck this month like I am every month. We will get through this and it will happen. 

YOU ARE NOT OLD!!! lol every time you say it I feel old. Every person I know who is pregnant or was pregnant within the past year is older than you. Your doctor will hopefully figure out what's wrong with you and fix it.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

MrsB: good luck on the SA! Drive safely and let us know how it goes!! I'm sorry you're getting down. I thought we would be one of those people that gets pregnant on their honeymoon but almost a year later here we are! Thats why we're hear for each other. :hugs: I really hope clomid is the ticket for you doll!

SLH: Lucky lucky lucky duck. I want to go on vac sooo bad. It's been almost a year now since our honeymoon and I've been desperately wanting to go back since before we even got on the plane to come home. Hopefully the clomid does the trick and all your tests come back wonderful!! Hopefully they can find something minor that gets you that bfp in no time! They might want your ultrasound first because of checking for cysts. That girl that works with my sister said she would have to do a month of fertility drugs and a month of bcp to get rid of cysts. I would ask them to increase it if that's what you want, the worst they can do is say no.

Tryinfor1: Happy 6 weeks doll! :happydance: I've already texted everything to you :) 

Wookie: once again, sorry for the temp drop hun. :hugs: We hate all of it too. That's why we're here for each other!! :flower:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I hope you don't have endo, but it would explain a lot if it were true, huh?

Those damn pain meds...AF is the devil!!!!!!

Right now I have really gross heartburn. Ugh. We've eaten nothing but junk over the holidays, it's unbelievable.

Looks like I'll need more CBFM test sticks, OPK's, and what have you. I'd be lying if I said I didn't like peeing on sticks, but I'd love to pee on one at some point that was actually a + hpt.


----------



## SLH

Endometriosis would explain a lot, but I really hope I don't have it. That would totally suck. My mom and husband think I'm just a wimp and hopefully they are right and there is nothing wrong with me. 

If you didn't have that temperature drop I would think you were pregnant just because of all the symptoms you are having. I wonder if todays temp meant nothing. 

I love peeing on sticks. It's one of my favourite things to do lol. I just don't pee on that many sticks anymore, so I have lots of CBFM sticks left. I'm trying to convince my husband into letting me have a bad hpt poas addiction, but so far he thinks I'm nuts and it's not going too well, but I will some day convince him lol. I did manage to get him to get me 2 boxes of FRER's for Christmas. I think I might buy a bunch of internet cheapies for my addiction.

This month I will be spending $40 on clomid (unless they up it), $85 on for the trigger shot and $75 for the progesterone suppositories.


----------



## TryinFor1

Hey girls. I'm on my tablet so i can't type a long message. Just wanted to let you girls know I'll be thinking about and praying for all of you. Talk to you girls soon.


----------



## SLH

Have fun on your trip Tryinfor1 who is no longer tryin LOL.


----------



## Mrs.B.

hehe, Now on you should be referred to as 'nolongertryin' hehe

So I have spent the afternoon surrounded by kids ranging from 4 months to almost 4 years, aww they're all so cute!

My final cake ...
 



Attached Files:







DSC03717.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SLH

Mrs. B, you are so creative. I could never make a cake like that. My kids will be getting bought cakes lol.


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. B, I forgot to mention to you how amazing that cake and all of the characters are!!! Positively awesome!

My best friend had a miscarriage today...she was only about 5 1/2 weeks along, but I feel horrible for her. She was terrified to tell me she was pg to begin with, as she didn't want me to be sad, and now she had to break this news. She gets it confirmed by possible dropping hcg levels tomorrow and Thurs., as she has had severe cramping and a significant amount of bright red blood. Her OB was not optimistic, nor is she. The best I can do right now is pray for her, as I know her pain.

Not knowing when AF is coming arrives. I would expect my temp to plummet some more tomorrow. Ugh, what a day.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hello ladies! I'm still in TN with limited internet. I'm supposed to start on Jan 5th and I took a test today which was negative. OF COURSE! We only got to BD like 3 times total this month and only 1 time near O date. I haven't been keeping up very much at all and just "Relaxing"....so I can prove that RELAXING does not get you pregnant! haha I won't be home til the 8th and even then I'll be working on unpacking all the stuff we've had in storage in PA. But I thought I would pop in and say Hey to all of you! I really hope this new year brings bundles of joy for all of us! :) Talk to you all soon~!


----------



## SLH

Wookie, I'm sorry your friend had a miscarriage. That's horrible and very sad. Maybe you'll both have babies at the same time and they will be friends. 

You will most likely get AF tomorrow or the next day, but it would be awesome to see your temp rise. You never know anything is possible. 

Lekker, I hope you are having fun in Tennessee. How long are you there for, or have you moved there? I can't remember. Yes, relaxing does not get you pregnant. I was relaxing way before I started obsessing and I never got pregnant. I don't think it really matters if there is something in your way that is preventing it from happening. 

I'm going to the fertility clinic tomorrow to get my blood tested for hormone levels and an ultrasound to make sure everything looks good. TMI alert: I'm not sure whether or not I will let them probe me. It depends on what AF is doing tomorrow lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Af is on her way temp tanked


----------



## wookie130

My temp rose, but AF will be here most likely tomorrow.
I can just tell she's on her way.

I guess the good news, is that I can call the OB/gyn office, and get my results for both the SA and the progesterone. I'm almost halfway sure my progesterone is going to be fine. It's my FSH and AMH I'm worried about...I'm terried I have low ovarian reserve. IVF is simply not something I'll ever afford. Plus, all of those injections scare me a lot. What do I bet you I'm ovulating fine, and they want to try Clomid anyway? If they offer it, I'm going to do it, I don't care anymore.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'll respond to all of you a little later but wanted to show you my two crap heads https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-1280-1325563126634.jpg


----------



## SLH

Wookie, wouldn't you have not gotten pregnant if you had high fsh and low amh? I don't think you have anything to worry about. 

They might give you clomid to increase your chances. They give everyone at my fertility clinic clomid to increase their odds.


----------



## SLH

Gdane, that picture is so cute! I love it! Your dog must be very imitating to your cat lol.

What's with the temperature rise??? The only time I see rises like that in the gallery at 13dpo are pregnancy charts. I am anxiously awaiting to see what happens.


----------



## SLH

The doctor I saw today increased my clomid to 100mg. She also told me that I shouldn't go online to "research" because if that was good enough I wouldn't need to see a specialist. She said that anyone can write anything, so I shouldn't listen. She said there is nothing wrong with me and everything is fine. She said my FSH is normal for my age and that I shouldn't worry about not having many antral follicles because it only matters when doing IVF. I read a while ago that if you don't have many antral follicles you will go into menopause early. The article said if you have less than 10 you only have 2 years of fertile years left and 4 years of periods left. I had 9 during my first month of monitoring, so of course I'm freaking out! I guess I shouldn't freak out since the doctor told me everything was fine for my age and I have to stop googling. My FSH ranges from 7-9 and I have read that old people who are approaching menopause have numbers like that. I don't know what my AMH is, however, I thought I saw on the computer screen that it was 7.89 which is good, but I'm still not sure if I was reading the right thing. The next time I go there I will ask the doctor what my AMH is because now I'm very curious lol.

Sorry for the novel.


----------



## wookie130

Well, I'm waiting for the test results. Damn office not answering the phone.

I kind of wonder if my temp this morning wasn't a fluke, as I did have kind of a restless night. I never got up out of bed, just a lot of tossing and turning.

I know I should note that stuff on my chart, but I don't know.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Typo....sorry to get you excited. I wish that was correct. Its weird though. My cp is usually hso before af and its extremely firm and closed and my nipples still hurt...they normally stop a couple days before af because progesterone is gone. I agreee with your doctor. Stop googling. I'm glad everything os okay!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad everythings ok SLH, hope the higher dose does the trick for you

Gdane, such a cute pic!

Good luck with your results Wookie.

We have horid weather here atm, blowing a gale and down pours, kept me up last night, so tired and first day back at work today :( zzz


----------



## SLH

Wookie, my family doctors office is the same way. The secretary sucks and never answers the phone. I really think she needs to be canned, and I'm hoping one day I can talk my doctor into it LOL. She could hire me for less money and I would do a better job. I hope the results are good. Keep us updated.

Your temperature rised, but it's still in the lower range which kind of makes me think you're out, but you never know because it was a big rise and maybe tomorrow it will go up more tomorrow. The fact that it went up though is weird. Hopefully, it's a good sign. Have you tested yet?

Gdane :hugs: It was a very nice chart this morning when I looked at it and I thought for sure this was it for you. I'm so sorry I was really really hoping it was your month this month so you wouldn't have to worry about fertility doctors.


----------



## wookie130

SLH- So happy to hear everything is fine with your FSH and AMH, and all is well in follicle-land. Very encouraging, you know? I think they're running out of reasons why you shouldn't be getting pregnant. It's probably just a waiting game from here, you know?

Gdane...I'm off to check your chart.


----------



## wookie130

SLH- So happy to hear everything is fine with your FSH and AMH, and all is well in follicle-land. Very encouraging, you know? I think they're running out of reasons why you shouldn't be getting pregnant. It's probably just a waiting game from here, you know?

Gdane...I'm off to check your chart.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'll respond to all of you a little later but wanted to show you my two crap heads https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-1280-1325563126634.jpg

At first I didn't even see the cat LOL.


----------



## SLH

wookie130 said:


> SLH- So happy to hear everything is fine with your FSH and AMH, and all is well in follicle-land. Very encouraging, you know? I think they're running out of reasons why you shouldn't be getting pregnant. It's probably just a waiting game from here, you know?
> 
> Gdane...I'm off to check your chart.

Thanks Wookie. I just hope the doctors are right and the internet is wrong. 

You need to make a post quick because you are at 666 posts lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww one of the girls on another thread posted this, got me in tears

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## SLH

I'm so depressed right now that I don't think I could watch someone tell their husband she's pregnant. I know I'm mean, but I'm very bitter at the moment lol.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, test results are back!

DH's SA came back completely normal.

And....drumroll.....











My progesterone is low. First levels were 8.29, and second test was 7.74. So, when AF starts up in the next day or two, I'll be going on 50 mg of Clomid.

So, there you have it! :wacko::winkwink::coffee:


----------



## SLH

That's awesome about DH's normal sperm count :wohoo:

I wonder what could be causing your progesterone to be low. There are a lot of reasons why it could be low. Clomid should increase your progesterone because you will have a stronger ovulation causing your corpus luteum to make more progesterone. Are you going to be going on Progesterone as well? Have you ever been on birth control? I know that it can sometimes lower progesterone after you discontinue it. That's what my problem is. Have you had an ultrasound to check for PCOS or anything else?

I want to apologize to all of you for my bad grammar and spelling, but I'm quite stupid lol. I hope you guys don't mind. There are also a lot of times when I'm on my phone and autocorrect screws things up. Like earlier when I typed Wookie autocorrect changed it to Woodie LOL. It also changed had to has for some odd reason, and when I looked at it later I felt like an idiot.


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH said:


> I'm so depressed right now that I don't think I could watch someone tell their husband she's pregnant. I know I'm mean, but I'm very bitter at the moment lol.

Oh no, its a song, but is upsetting so I understand


----------



## wookie130

If your spell check needs to refer to me as Woodie, I will understand, SLH. LOL!!!!!!!!!

I don't know if my progesterone is SO low...I've been seeing girls all over the web with much worse. I was JUST coming off a short stint of BCP when I got pregnant back in May. I have never taken the pill with any consistency, or for any length of time...I'm not sure if that makes a difference or not.

I don't know. I'm going to give this Clomid thing a shot. I asked about progesterone suppositories, and they want to try Clomid alone at first...the nurse said that there is not enough research to prove that prog. supplentations actually helps enough with progesterone issues. I found this wierd, but whatever. 

No, I haven't had an ultrasound to see if I have PCOS, but other than the progesterone thing, I have no symptoms of having PCOS, that I'm aware of...

Hmmm...


----------



## Mrs.B.

wookie130 said:


> If your spell check needs to refer to me as Woodie, I will understand, SLH. LOL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't know if my progesterone is SO low...I've been seeing girls all over the web with much worse. I was JUST coming off a short stint of BCP when I got pregnant back in May. I have never taken the pill with any consistency, or for any length of time...I'm not sure if that makes a difference or not.
> 
> I don't know. I'm going to give this Clomid thing a shot. I asked about progesterone suppositories, and they want to try Clomid alone at first...the nurse said that there is not enough research to prove that prog. supplentations actually helps enough with progesterone issues. I found this wierd, but whatever.
> 
> No, I haven't had an ultrasound to see if I have PCOS, but other than the progesterone thing, I have no symptoms of having PCOS, that I'm aware of...
> 
> Hmmm...

Good luck ;)


----------



## wookie130

Thanks, Mrs. B. 

Have you started taking Clomid yet? If so, how's that going?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes I have, I'm on cycle 2, (suppose its first real cycle as the dates were off last time). Im on cd4 so I'm on my 3rd tablet tonight, I'm praying I can track ovulation this month, I have been so down these past 2 days, I'm not sure if that is amplified by the clomid??


----------



## SLH

Your progesterone wasn't that low. I saw women get pregnant with levels of a 3 and a 6. Mine was 2.2 which is a lot lower than yours. 

It seems that some doctors don't believe that progesterone will work because there could be some other reason that's causing it. If you have a weak ovulation progesterone wouldn't work on it's own because it's not fixing the ovulation problem. The progesterone worked for me because that was all that I was lacking. I know it worked because it lengthened my luteal phase and my low progesterone symptoms went away. I hope that made sense. I'm on so much medication to control AF cramps that I can't get out what I'm thinking lol.


----------



## SLH

Wookie, are you getting your progesterone tested next month too?


----------



## wookie130

Apparently I am, yes, SLH.

I am a total believer in progesterone therapy, irregardless of what that nurse told me...I've seen it too often save the day for other ladies.


----------



## SLH

A doctor at my fertility clinic told me they work like vitamins. If you don't need it they won't do anything, but if you do need it then it will help. It helped me. For the first time in a year I have had a normal luteal phase. It may have been a little too long, but 17 days is better than 10 days.


----------



## SLH

Wookie and Mrs. B, Is your doctor monitoring your day 3 estradiol levels? The nurse who gave me my Clomid said that if it's too high you can't take Clomid. That's why I had to start mine today instead of yesterday.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm not being monitored at all :shrug: apparently thats normal over here


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hi ladies! :hi:

Hope everyone's well. SLH don't worry about grammatical errors and spell check nightmares. We've all been there lol. It's crappy that you have such a bad time with AF and you have to take so many painkillers. Did they say anything at the clinic as to why you suffer so much every cycle? :hugs:

Wookie glad you got your test results and hope the clomid does the trick! Do keep us posted. When do you start taking it? :hugs:

Gdane that's the cutest pic ever! Love it :hugs:. Sorry AF might be on her wicked way :growlmad:.

Mrs B that's an amazing cake! :hugs: You're one super talented lady.

Not much to report here. I finally got my CBFM peaks but only managed to have sexy time the once, mainly because I've been a bitch on wheels and consequently horrible to my poor OH :cry:. He didn't deserve it and I still feel terrible about it. I don't know why I'm such a cow lately :shrug:. Anyway, got my op on friday so TTC will be on hold and it's a relief really. I'm not testing this cycle and will stop temping when ov is confirmed. I didn't get a +ve opk though. Weird.

I've just had a chippy tea and now I feel the size of the moon. Blerk.


----------



## wookie130

SLH- To my knowledge, my estradiol levels will not be monitored on day 3. Who the heck knows, huh? I'm just anxious and excited to see if Clomid could be the ticket. I guess you never know until you try. 

Personally, I'm so relieved it's not DH, and that sperm sample was great! That is a huge sigh of relief!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Keekee! It's nice to see you, stranger!

If it makes you feel any better, I've eaten a lot of crap food today, and feel ready to float away too...either that, or sink like a rock!

Gdane- I forgot to tell you how sweet that photo of Kaya and kitteh is! Kaya has the face of an angel...what a beautiful girl. And the kitteh is adorable as well.


----------



## Pookabear

Hey Chicky Babes!!! Wookie so glad the sample turned out great and glad the progesterone results aren't too bad and hopefully clomid would do wonders for you!! SLH Nice to see you sweets! and anxiously keep reading your updates and learning new things from your check ups and hope this time around is your month! I have a bday at the end of the month and would love you see any of you ladies get that bfp you've always wanted, I would even love one for my self of course!
KeeKee glad to see you too girlie! I hope everything goes well for you with your op stuff, and as far as the eating and bloatedness I feel the same lately lol but I always get that way before af. 
Gdane love pics  and hope that your doing well! Sorry about your recent temp drops etc. Im sorry if im behind but Ive been trying to keep up best I can! Hey I will, say im getting better and better with checking in
Mrs. B beautiful finish to that cake!! it was beautiful , almost to pretty to eat! I hope that clomid gets to working for you asap too!! Hi Lekker, and tryin, I hope your both doing great! I am currently on day 24 I believe and started cramping today and have sore ta tas so lol y lovely is on her way ugh...plus I have been super meanie on and off lately which is a big sign, lol Still havent went to the dr for the pmdd thing but I still need to go, My mom has pmdd so I wonder if it runs in the family, I hope if I get my bfp I wont be like that on and off the whole 9 months LOL that would be crazy, my mood is good now but the last few days I have had some swings fun stuff!


----------



## Pookabear

Weird lol, I had a dream that I took a frer last night and it was positive and I was in such shock, I took a picute of it to show you ladies to seewhat you thought, then the nezt day I got that dreaded spotting I always get and was in tears ugh


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I honestly have read everything girls, and I'm sorry I'm not going back to respond to each individual like normal, but honestly, I don't have the time before another hellish day at work begins because people are too stupid to figure out garbage and holidays...I hope everyone is well! It's great to see keekee, lekker and pook back! I love all you girls, I'm just not in the mood right now so please forgive me. I'm really sick of my body playing these stupid games with me. Nothing has indicated AF is coming. My CP is normally HSO but it's been pretty firm and closed. My nipples still are sore and I'm not craving chocolate. I don't know what the deal is....my temps really screw with me too...my temp ALWAYS dropped before 12dpo and i took it this morning an hour early it was 97.6 adjusted to 97.8 so the same temp as yesterday. I wish AF would just come and get on with it or my temp would shoot back up so I can see those beautiful pink lines. I just feel like, yup, I'm going to hit that year mark next month :cry: I only have one more cycle to go before we meet with FS. *sigh* I'm not using my CBFM again and no clomid either. Just metformin and the rest of my vitamin cocktail. Anyways, I've been insanely busy at work and just feel like crashing when I get home so I hope you understand. I'm just not in the mood but I am reading everything.


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hugs: gdane


----------



## keekeesaurus

Gdane honey :hugs::hugs::hugs: don't worry, you spend so much time replying to everyone individually that you're allowed some time off :winkwink:. Thinking of you babes and hoping that temp shoots right up :hugs:. Sometimes you have to have some time away from BnB and that's totally understandable. I know you'll be back to your usual perky, funny self soon. Love you sweetie! xxx


----------



## Pookabear

I understand gdthe spotting part not so muchane. I get that way myself frequently and agree wih keekee, man I wish the bfp part of my dream was real, it sure did feel like it


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pook, can you translate that first part? Lol im not spotting or anything if your talking about me


----------



## Pookabear

No sorry dumb cell phone lol! It kept suggesting your name and adding in wordswhen it shouldn't have, I was trying to say, I so understand u and am in your position quite frequently where I read but don't respond and agreed w keekee as u need a break at times, then it was supposed to say, I wish my dream were real at least just the bfp part but not the spotting part lol it felt so real. My phone loves jumbling my words all around sorry about that
I currently have super sore boobs and cramps here and there


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol I knew what happened. My phone does the same and I get so sick of correcting it. Thats why I always say "I'll respond later" so I can do it on my computer. 

Cramps have started and I'm craving chocolate :cry;


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm spotting and cramping horribly :cry:


----------



## Pookabear

Aw hugs sweetie, im so sorry!! I am also crampy etc and binge eat during this time too, I hope you feel better and wish I could cheer ya up! I will say im right here with you though cause im only around day 25or so and already have slight cramps, sore boobs, and majpr mood swings, so we will be in it together, my cycles have been a. Little shorter the last few months which makes me happy, they have been between 2o and 31 days as opposed to my old 33 to 33 so that part is nice


----------



## Pookabear

Actually it was 30 last cycle and 29 before that so better then it was


----------



## Buckles

Oh no... Chin up girls 
I'm stuffing my face whilst watching a programme called one born every minute, it's a documentary on the labour ward, makes me cry my eyes out!!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Buckles said:


> Oh no... Chin up girls
> I'm stuffing my face whilst watching a programme called one born every minute, it's a documentary on the labour ward, makes me cry my eyes out!!! Xxx

Me too Buckles!! I love it! x

:hugs: to you girls who need it x


----------



## Pookabear

Did anyone read about my dream last night? Weird huh?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah I read pook. I had a dream this cycle about a digi. But you know the out come of that. But tryin had a dream about a digi too the cycle that she got bfp


----------



## Pookabear

Yea ihear ya gdane! I just went to the bathroom and got the pin k twinge of death lol it was very light but it was there, so its out for me, crampy, super bloated hope she at least comes and doesnt delay like she loves to do to me


----------



## GdaneMom4now

How are you spotting? Aren't you only 3dpo? My spotting has been minimal and my cramps have gone away...*wonders what my body is up to* my mom said when she was pregnant with one of us she had a weird period. Gives me false hope. Got all my paper work together and charts printed for the specialtist. Dropping them off tomorrow or friday.


----------



## Pookabear

Sorry that dumb ovulation thingy is wrong LOL, I don't know how many dpo I am didnt track this month, but I believe I o'd around cd 14, I am now on cd 27 so i think im getting pretty close to af.. I have spotted my normal yet but had the slightest pink tonight when iwiped that you wouldn't even noticed unless you look for it lol and of course I did haha! I feel the witch coming but she needs to hurty and get out HAHA!
Aww i wouldnt call that false hope, ya just never know since every pregnancy is different I always keep my fingers crossed for you though and hope for the best, aww glad you got all your stuff together for te specialist, that is exciting i know you didnt want to get to this but i will say it iwll be a big help and hopefully land you that bfp even sooner!! I know... NOW would be great! I know the feeling lolkeep me updated on how it goes! When do you go?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I feel bad for posting coz everyone is do down atm, but im a little excited...

I started poas this morning and my goodness, i have never seen a low so low! The line was so dark! Yay that must mean the Clomid doing why it should and the hormones look more normal :happydance:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Buckles: What cd you on? how you doing? 

MrsB: Your cake turned out beautifully!! and don't ever be sorry about being excited for something!! That's AWESOME :) I really really hope it works for you. And you see that bfp in no time! 

Pook: We have our first consultation on Feb 7th. I'm not sure what they all do at the first consult but I know it's a genetic testing on DH's sperm and Idk, maybe an ultrasound?? 

****I have a huge post I did in my journal if you guys want to check it out. It's my last post on the journal https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/702556-gdanemom4now-ttc-1-a-71.html

PS: Aren't we like a good luck chuck thread? Everyone new who comes here gets their bfps. Maybe we should be called good luck chuck since hardly any of us are using the CBFM lol. ;) Just kidding.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

By the way, thank you for all the compliments on Kuzco and Kaya. Even though they drive me crazy I couldnt' live without kaya and kuzco is getting more normal everyday. And to go along with my post in my journal, I'll post some pictures there of some of the changes I'm making :)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Good morning ladies! Today has been an event filled day! Slept in late so I could have better driving stamina and when I went out with the dogs my sister in laws neighbor pulled up to their house. I made a comment on I smell plastic burning as I say that they come flying out screaming call 911! Their house was on fire. So after all that we still haven't left for pa. And on a side note I can officially tell people who tell me to relax and not chart then I will get pregnant that they can stick it. Af has officially reared her ugly head too! I am however excited that this is the first in 4 years that I have not been 2 weeks late in Jan!!!!! Yay! This year is the year for all of us!!!!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear, it's nice to see you here. I'm sorry about the spotting. That must be so frustrating. It would drive me absolutely insane if that happened to me month after month. There is a woman in another forum I belonged to awhile ago who got pregnant and she had the same spotting problem as you did. When she got pregnant she also spotted for about a week I believe before it went away. She's due in April. That's a cool dream especially if you have never had a dream about it before. There were a lot of women for whatever reason who dream of getting bfp's and then actually get them. I think that may have happened to tryinfor1. If you're not pregnant this month maybe the dream means that it will happen in the near future. FX'd it does!

Mrs. B., I'm glad the Clomid is so far working for you. I had the exact same thing happen to me last month with the sticks. I could only see one dark line, and the line never gets that dark at the beginning. I think it's because Clomid blocks estrogen causing your sticks to look the way they do. My temperature was really high today which I think means the Clomid is blocking my estrogen causing my temp to be high. Estrogen is what causes your temperature to be low at the beginning of your cycle. I hope the Clomid makes you ovulate and you are lucky with it on your first month.

Lekker, that's nuts about your neighbours fire. I hope no one was hurt and there wasn't any damage. I'm sorry AF got you :hugs:. Yup, it's true that relaxing certainly does not get you pregnant if there is something that is preventing it from happening, or if the :spermy: just getting lost and it will take you a bit longer than usual to get a bfp. I'm sure you will get one soon, hopefully it's you have a baby in your arms in 2012.

Gdane, I'm sorry AF came :hugs:

I'm on my third day of clomid and AF left yesterday thank god, so now it's time to bd and pray it works this month. I was sad for a few days after my temperature dropped, but now I'm better and feel more optimistic about it happening. It's funny how I get so depressed for a few days and then I feel better again.

I'm going to the fertility clinic on Monday to see how big my follicles are and many of them I have. I hope the Clomid is making better and more eggs.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lekker: holy crap I hope everyone is okay and there wasn't a lot of damage! Sorry af got you.

Slh: I'm excited to hear af has left you and that your going to have more scans. I love hearing your updates


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH, that was exactly my thoughts about it blocking the estrogen!!! yay:thumbup: Good luck with your scans 

Lekker, hope theyre ok!

Gdane, thankyou. I just been and read your post, sounds amazing!! 

AFM: No AF today, all gone, well slight there this morning but not really. 

I have no idea whats going on with me today, Im an emotional wreck. I came home late from having my hair done ready for my works new year masquerade ball tomorrow. Was panicing as hubs was doing tea and he cannot cook, so kept phoning to tell him whats next, anyway, the dish itself was lovely, i got home to find the rice, was not longer rice, just a big pan of gloop!! So over cooked, I flipped my lid and sent him to the shop to get some microwave rice to fix it, then cried whilst he was out. I feel so angry on the inside :wacko: absolutly rediculous reaction. Then I read GDane post in journal and that made me fill up too :wacko:


----------



## Pookabear

Aww Mrs. B lots of big hugs to you! I hope you feel better and have a better night! glad af is not there though!

Gdane so excited for you about your FS appointment, it is different everywhere but my first appointment went i went which may be different because it was years ago, but the dr. just sat down and talked to me about history, problems, treatments and options etc. at the timeit was great just having that because for years I had felt like no one cared althought my ob was a good one, he still just kepting acting like thgns were no big deal so i was just happy to be listened to and understood LOL I am so anxious to find out how yours goes and what the next step for you will be  big time hugs to you as well
lekker soooo sorry to hear about the fire, i too am so glad everyone is ok!!
Wookie How are ya??
Slh- Thank you so much for the encouraging story, that is so nice to know im not the only one with this weird spotting i get, althouht it has improved the last few months, still would love to know what causes it, my old fs didnt seem to be concerned with it though either although whenI take clomid I don't have it, isnt that weird? I think its a hormonal issue, as if i dont have enough of that already haha! Atm I have no more spotting yet just a very pale pink bit yesterday, And yes the dream was neat and the weird thing is, before the lady I work with told us she was pregnant I had a very detailed dream about her having a baby and being pregnant and told her about it and it was right, so when i told her about my dream about myself she said oh boy if this is true then your officially phsycic LOL I hope it is a near future pregnancy, also I may be going backward in life but monday is my 1st class for my college so hopefully i can fulfill my goal in always wanting to be a nurse wish me luck girls!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

MrsB: Glad to hear AF is gone! I'm sorry I made you cry and I hope that you're feeling better. If it makes you feel any better I was a total psycho on saturday lol.

Pook: Thanks for all the info. I will for sure keep you guys updated. I'm excited about it but then again I'm not because I don't want to pay for all of it. We JUST got the hospital paid off :( I hope you're well and AF is nice as she can be to you.

I worked out again this morning for any of you that read my journal :) AF hasn't been near as bad with cramps this time around. I'm hoping this cycle works and I don't have to see FS because two of my cousins were on clomid and got pregnant on a natural cycle after they were done with clomid.


----------



## wookie130

Well, I got AF yesterday, called my OB, and picked up my Rx for Clomid last night. So, I'll be beginning that tomorrow, 50 mg, cycle days 3-7. We'll see...

School just started on Wednesday, so I've been busy, and unable to pop in here quite as much.

My cramps SUCK! Heavy flow right now too. Ugh. 

Gdane-Good luck with the FS. I hope you find all of the answers you're looking for...

Mrs. B and SLH- I'm happy to read your Clomid experiences, as they're very helpful to me, just starting out with it too. I hope it gets us our BFP's...I hate putting all of my oars in one basket, but I do pray this is it for us.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

There was very minimal damage and no one but the cat was inside. The cat is shaken up but safe and sound. I took some water over to her for the little guy and checked on them through the day. They repaired the damage so quickly she was back in the house last night. What happens was 20 years ago someone crossed the wires on the dryer and yesterday when her father hooked up the new one he Hooke it up right instead of backwards. Which in turn caused the wires to arc and start a fire below the house and in the walls. He cast it so quick and my call into 911 was so fast the reaponse time was awesome. :) I'm so glad that I was able to help as much as possible and that the situation was contained fast!!! :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

A customer just called and we talked about all if his questions with his service...then when I was letting him go he said "whats your name?" And I told him. Then he asked if I have a family I said, I dont have kids but I have a husband" Then he goes "well may God bless you and your husband" I feel like I was really meant to get that call. It really touched me.


----------



## SLH

Mrs. B, I'm sorry you are feeling that way. I haven't been myself for the last couple of days either. I wonder if it has anything to do with the Clomid. 

Wookie, I'm sorry AF came and you are in pain. Hopefully, she goes away quickly. 
FX'd that the Clomid gives you a stronger ovulation and you get your BFP this month. I had to take it days 3-7 last month, but because the clinic was closed for the holidays, this month I had to take it from days 4-8. I'm curious to see if there is any difference in my follicle count this month. 

Gdane, that would be so awesome if you get your bfp this month and don't need to see a specialist and go through all of that crap they make you go through. From doing research on numerous things in TTC forums, I have seen a lot of women say in their signatures that the month they took a break from fertility drugs like Clomid they got pregnant. I'm going to be taking a break from it next month for when I go away because I don't want to take it without cycle monitoring, and I'll be away when I need to be monitored. I'm going to take my thermometer and my CBFM. I'll still take Progesterone after I ovulate, but no Clomid or HCG.


----------



## SLH

My monitor is on crack. It's giving me a high reading way too early again. Ugh, I don't understand why the stupid thing keeps doing this. Next month I'm getting my husband to pee on the first stick to see what happens. If it reads high I'm calling them to complain LOL. I'll also reset it if after next month. The month I reset it everything worked fine, but then the next month it broke. At least it still gives me accurate peaks. Well, except for that one time when it didn't peak at all. The monitor is crazy.


----------



## TryinFor1

:hi: ladies! Missed you all! How is everyone?


----------



## abitjaded

Hey ladies I've been lurking, haven't had a break to really post. This will be short too unfortunately as I'm on my phone. We had the 6 week ultrasound and it went great. Seeing the heart beat and hearing it made me cry, I was so overwhelmed and grateful. Baby has a hb of 108 so far, which doc said is good. 

Other than that not much to report. I've got a miserable cold and I'm all sorts of uncomfortable, but at least I will get a nice quiet weekend to recover starting tomorrow.


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls 
Just had a quick catch up! Hope you are all ok and I'm sending you all lots of love and baby dust for 2012. 
With me... I'm day 10 in my cycle so creeping upto OV time, it's normally between day 11 and 13, so this weekend me and hubby will be at it, lol, he doesn't actually know this yet as he is at work!! 
What else, weve just booked our holiday, we're off to new York for a week at the end of deb, can't frigging wait! Shopping, cocktails (maybe...) and just doing the usual sightseeing. 
Hope you have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Buckles

abitjaded said:


> Hey ladies I've been lurking, haven't had a break to really post. This will be short too unfortunately as I'm on my phone. We had the 6 week ultrasound and it went great. Seeing the heart beat and hearing it made me cry, I was so overwhelmed and grateful. Baby has a hb of 108 so far, which doc said is good.
> 
> Other than that not much to report. I've got a miserable cold and I'm all sorts of uncomfortable, but at least I will get a nice quiet weekend to recover starting tomorrow.


Ahhh that's fantastic news!! Shame about the stinking cold though xx


----------



## TryinFor1

abitjaded said:


> Hey ladies I've been lurking, haven't had a break to really post. This will be short too unfortunately as I'm on my phone. We had the 6 week ultrasound and it went great. Seeing the heart beat and hearing it made me cry, I was so overwhelmed and grateful. Baby has a hb of 108 so far, which doc said is good.
> 
> Other than that not much to report. I've got a miserable cold and I'm all sorts of uncomfortable, but at least I will get a nice quiet weekend to recover starting tomorrow.

A lot of girls are telling me I wont be able to hear it. I think I will be. I will be 7w+1 and I am tall and skinny. I hope I am able to hear it!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH: Thanks for the encouragement :) I'm not sure what to tell you on your monitor. That's really weird. I would call Clearblue and complain. 

Tryin: How ya been lady? Nice to have you back!

Abitjaded: Congrats on everything going good.

Buckles: SO jealous of your trip. I want to get out of here so bad. It seems as if everyone is going to mexico except us :( Lots of baby dust for your upcoming O time.

I just dropped off my paper work at the Fertility Specialist. I'm feeling kind of torn about it. :shrug:


----------



## Pookabear

Aw what's bothering you about it gdane/ any advice or if u want to chat im here and can say I've been there even though it was long ago, I understand!
so happy for u abit that is awsome! Trying yay for your appt coming up im sure you will get to hear that fluttering heart beat. Slh sorry about your monitor that is nuts,


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks pook, how are you doing?

My reservations is the financial aspect. We JUST got the hospital paid off and id don't want to get back into that hole. :nope:

Its frustrating to pay thousands of dollars for something people that dont even want get it for free


----------



## Pookabear

I agree gdane and totally understand why you would be frustrated in that sense! I have so many medical bills that need to be paid and its seems everytime you get one done you have to start again, just try to remember this will all be worth it in the end, but yea people have loads of kids that dont even "mean" to get pregnant and look what we go through just trying, it gets so frustrating I agree.! I let some of my medical bills go because of how expensive it got, and i know tht sounds bad, but I pay all my other bills, its just that our government here needs to help us more with medical instead of helping people that don't need it and take advantage of it all. 
I am doing well Gdane! Just getting started lately back on my workout routines and trying to lose what I gained over the holidays and feel nice and trim again like I did before LOL I also have been keeping busying with my orientations at school and preparing to start my 1st class month for the semester..Anxious to see how its all going to go with trying to stay in shape, ttc, and going to school ugh I know sounds like a hand full huh? But, It will all be worth it in the end working ut is a great stress reliever for me so maybe it will help to keep me going through all of this! The spotting was there this morning but gone again tonight, but it was darker so as always its playing its lovely games with me, cant wait til af gets here fully so she can leave! LOL My bday is at the end of the month as well hubs family is planning an early bday celebration next sunday since everyone has plans the rest of the month so that will be fun  then the week after my hubby is taking me to a cabin for the night w a hot tub (bow chicka wow wow) so hopefully o time will be around then LOL If not I hope af comes and goes already before all of that, so yea busy busy but all good stuff, I will need the cabin after starting this school stuff im sure I could use some stress relief


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sounds fun! I hope you have a great time. Thats awesome about you going back to school I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks! I hope to be a nurse when its all said and done! but it will be such a long time before I get there!


----------



## TryinFor1

Where the heck is slh?


----------



## SLH

lol, here I am. I just haven't been chatty lately. How was your trip Tryinfor1? Was it good, and was your dh nice to you? lol

Soon you will hear the babys heartbeat. How exciting. I can't wait. 

I'm watching Dateline, so I will write a more detailed message after it's over.


----------



## wookie130

Hey ladies!

Gdane- I love your new shiny attitude for 2012. I understand your reservations about more medical bills, but allow me to give you a bit of perspective on this. TTC is costly, as you already know. And if the money you're pouring into having a baby is successful (which it will be!), that is where the financial issues BEGIN. Once you have the baby, you'll have to pay off the labor and delivery, possibly any medical issues the child may have, a whole host of NEW baby supplies such as diapers, formula, breast-feeding supplies, etc. And then as the LO grows, toys, school supplies, name-brand clothing, activity fees, uniforms, cell phones, etc. There will always be medical bills. But if you look forward to the costs associated with motherhood and raising a family, you have to have your baby first. I know it's a burden now, not having anything to show for it, but debt related to attaining motherhood in my eyes is worth it, if that's where your heart lies. In the end, when your baby is in your arms, and you're rocking her to sleep at 2 a.m., those bills will feel like NOTHING, compared to the blessing of your child. Your wallet may be empty, your bank account low, but your hearts and lives will be wealthy and prosperous.

SLH- Hi, sweetie! How are the follies coming? I'm excited to see how they're coming along. I pray you have 3-4 whoppers!

Lekker- Good grief, thank goodness no one was hurt in that fire. Bless you for hanging around and caring enough to be there for your neighbors.

Abitjaded- Yay for hearing the heartbeat! I'm so thrilled that after a decade of trying, your dreams have come true. It inspires me, and helps maintain a sense of hope for all of us on here. 

Tryin'- Hey, momma! Can't wait for you to hear the HB. At 7 weeks, you'll most likely hear the heartbeat...it's still a touch early, but you should hear something! Good luck, and keep us posted!

Pook, Buckles, Keekee, anyone else I may have missed, good morning, and much love to you!

AFM, I got a wild hair up my ass this morning, and FINALLY took one of those First Response Fertility Tests that measure FSH and ovarian reserve stuff through a pee test. NOTE: I did take the test BEFORE popping my first Clomid pill, so as to not effect the results. And much to my delight, I got a negative, which is a good thing, and I feel better about my old-ass egg supply. For now. LOL!!! So, yes, Clomid started today on cycle day 3. AF is still going on strong, but will leave in 2-3 days. We'll see what happens.

I just want to be done with AF and start peeing on my new digi OPK's. I'm excited for the BD festival this month. I sure hope my progesterone looks higher this month...it wasn't horribly low to begin with, but borderline, so I'm praying this is the ticket.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks wookie thats very encouraging I'm just scaredit wont work and here we are with thousands in bills and NOTHING to show for it AGAIN. Last year my dh went through tons of tests and they couldn't figure out what was wrong until I took him to the er and I told then the while year it was gallbladder.. And guess what? They booked him for surgery after our er visit. I know abbot still the other costs but this will be on top of that and I dont want to start a family and already be broke. Were saving right now but it is a slow process. I'm happy to hear your at ease now abbot fsh levels! Lots of baby dust for you this cycle!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So my sil m who I was supposedly best friends with (with twins conceived with iui) is such abitch. I'm so sick of her crap I cannot even begin to explain. we always used to go to the city to shop together or they would invite us over for supper all the time and dh and his brother are bffs so it worked out perfect. Well this girl all of the sudden comes into the picture (she has boy/girl twins too) and apparently we don't mean crap. They had them over for new year and dint call us. They went for a l girls day and didn't call me. (not the first time) we are the outcast in this family because we dont have kids. Were not good enough. So her bday was yesterday and she hadn't called or texted in weeks juast broadcasted her new found best friend l over fb. So I just texted happy bday yesterday. I'm not impressed with her. Then she texts are you coming to supper tomorrow? she did a fb event and her new bff is coming. I dont want to go. Plus dh hates her. I didn't know how to tell her so I just ignored it. The things I wanted to say were great left unsaid. So I log on to fb this morning and sure has this picture posted that says "if someone makes you miserable more than you make them happy, no matter how much you love them, let them go" I showed dh and he was pissed called her a hypocrite. I texted a simple no this morning. She ruined our relationship and his brothers. This us the sil that went through three treats of infertility but has never been there for me and has been a total bitch every time I look to her for support. Were the twins god parents and I love them to death and miss them. I wish she would grow up. I also found this kind of weird, she added like my best guy friends girl friend to fb and my cousin and my brothers wife and just other random people in my life she has nothing to do with. wtf?


----------



## TryinFor1

Gdane: that is really annoying! I am glad you said just said no. I LOVE what you would have said, and I probably would have said it, but since you didnt want a lot of family drama you did the right thing. She didnt ask why, did she? Bitch. (not you, her.) Lol. I think you are beautiful and one of the sweetest girls I have ever met. I cant wait to meet you in real life! I am so glad that you only live six hours away!...or I think its six... I cant remember off the top of my head but it isnt far!

SLH: There you are love! Missed you while I was gone! Your words of encouragement make me feel so much better! :hugs: :hugs: I am sorry that you are feeling a little down. I think I read that a while back.. but now that you are on clomid and progesterone IT IS ONLY A MATTER OF TIME! Has your OH had a SA done?

Wookie: I am glad that those tests came out good! I bought a couple of them off ept but never got a chance to use them. I had them for a few months but just kept forgetting about them until eventually I cleaned out my stuff and threw them out. :shrug: Will you knock it off saying you are old? YOU ARE NOT OLD!! My mom had her last baby older than you. So Knock that shit off! 

Pooka: Good luck with school! My first day is on Monday. I am pretty nervous but more like "YAWN" than anything. Lol. I am ready to be motivated this semester though! I dont have a choice! My only problem is what to do for next semester because my due date is right at the beginning of next semester. Dh is wanting me to take the semester off but that scares me so bad. I would go back but I didnt want to leave. I might see if there are a few online classes I can take or something. Good luck with ovulation! It sounds like the cabin will be a wonderful place to do it at! Lol.. since you guys will be relaxing. Just beware of staying in the hot tub too long! Dont want to hurt his little swimmers right around ovulation time!

Everyone else: :hi: :hugs:

AFM, I started spotting again last night and freaked out. Called my doctor on call and she said to calm down, stay in bed all weekend, and dont freak out. If it gets heavier and comes with cramps then I need to call her back and she will arrange for me to go to the emergency room for an emergency scan. My first scan is on tuesday. This morning when I wiped there was like brown discharge. I googled it (sorry SLH, I couldnt help myself) but found all good stories except for a few. Most of it was being that the placenta had started attaching itself to the uterus and the embryo was burrowing further in and causes a little old implantation bleeding to be forced out. Another was strenuous activity and I had a busy day lugging luggage to the car, driving three hours, going to the store, cleaning the house, it was busy! 

I also had a dream this morning that I was riding all the rides at worlds of fun, so I am thinking my mind was telling me I was being too strenuous yesterday and to take it easy. I am on bedrest till Sunday which sucks cause I have a baby shower to go to sunday night. I might still go. It is only for a couple hours and it is Sunday night. The girl who is having it isnt that close of a friend but she is a real sweetie and we were on the news together when the DJ we both hired for our wedding ripped us off. :gun: He was exposed on the news and I was on there! Lol. Anyway we kept in contact and she invited me.

Sorry for rambling. I need to hurry and get off the computer because my CPU fan went out and it could fry my computer. >.< 

Dh is being a real sweetie with this pregnancy. He said that he didnt believe the baby was alive at first (doesnt believe in life at conception like I do) but now the baby IS alive. Its little hear it beating. So he is really good about keeping me calm (kinda ) about stuff and reassures me that everything will be ok. He said he doesnt have one bad feeling that something is going to go wrong and he promises that everything will be ok. And we are going to go out on Valentines Day to somewhere nice because that is the end of my first trimester! :) 

How are yall today?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

All she said was really wish you guys could have came. Next time.


----------



## SLH

Gdane, I'm sorry your sil is being such a jerk! I can relate to feeling left out because I don't have kids. Everyone goes everywhere with their kids and hardly ever invites me. Your sil needs to stop being an immature little girl and grow up. It sounds to me that she likes to cause lots of drama which is something I HATE! Whenever someone causes stress to my life like that I disown them. I know she's your sil and you can't disown her, but I would just ignore her for awhile, and I'm sure she'll get the point. She'll probably miss you too. I can't believe that she does't support you when she's been where you have been. Just know that you don't need her for support. You have all of us and your DH. Whenever you need to talk or vent and want someone to listen, we are all here for you. I can't believe that she would post such a stupid picture on FB. That is the most immature thing I have ever heard of lol. Are you sure she was referring to you? If I were you I would probably repost the picture, or find a meaner one lol. How old is she? She seems like she's 12. I remember when I was younger and my friends would find new friends and leave me out and it was an awful feeling. I just can't believe that grown-up adults do the same thing.

I read your journal post, and I think it's fantastic that you are starting to exercise. We can be exercise buddies because I want to lose weight as well. I stepped on the scale and discovered that I gained 12lbs since the summer...OUCH. All of the junk food I'm eating is going right to my stomach. I can't exercise like I want to because of my asthma, but I do plan on eating healthier and taking my dog out for more walks. Maybe if I can breathe okay I'll go to our gym in our condo that I should be taking advantage of. 

Pookabear, I missed you lots and am glad you are still alive and talking to us. That's great that you are starting school. I too have thought about being a nurse. I even went as far as taking the nursing test to get into college, but unfortunately I didn't pass because there were over 5000 students applying and they took in 400 students! I guess I didn't do as well on the test as the 400 people who got in. I blame it on the math because they wouldn't let me use a calculator, or use a pen and paper. Nursing here where I live is very competitive. I'm actually thinking of going back to school to become a funeral director. It's something I wanted to do for a long time, but there is only one school that I can go to and I need to volunteer first, but I can't seem to find a funeral home that will let me volunteer. I found one a while ago and went there for a few days, but didn't finish the whole week like I needed to because the people were assholes. They were making fun of someone who died of AIDS, and I found that to be unacceptable, so I left. I did, however, get to witness a few embalmings which was very interesting to me. I know I'm sick, twisted and disturbed LOL. I also might send my resume into 911 dispatch because I have went to school for telecommunications. I am one of those types of people who have no idea what to do. DH says I don't need to work if I don't want to, but I'm getting bored of staying home all of the time.

Wookie, I'm so happy that your FSH test was good. You may be old, but your ovaries aren't LOL j/k, YOU ARE NOT OLD! It's a good thing that you took it before clomid because you may have gotten false bad results. I hope AF leaves you quickly so you can start to POAS and start the BD festivities lol. DH and I have already started, and we are trying to have as much sex as possible. We're going to do it every other day and then once I get my needle we will do it way more. 
Good luck with the Clomid. I hope you don't have any side effects. It's funny how some people have horrible side effects and others have none. Mine were very mild. Abdominal discomfort is the biggest annoying one for me.

Tryinfor1, I'm sorry the spotting has gotten heavier, but don't panic because it's quite common in A LOT of early pregnancies. Don't listen to the idiot who told you that there was a problem. She knows nothing!!! This is why I stay away from the forums. There seems like there are so many women who think they know everything when in fact they don't know shit! The lady who told you to be concerned probably had pregnancies with no spotting, so of course she would think there is a problem. Don't listen to her, or anyone else who scares you. There could be so many reasons why you are spotting. Irritated cervix, implantation bleeding, a tear somewhere, something to do with your uterus expanding. There are so many things that could be causing it, and a lot of those reasons aren't bad ones. I remember watching the show Sister Wives a while ago, and one of the wives was pregnant and had brown spotting so she went for a scan and it was revealed that she had some kind of tearing that was causing the brown spotting and the baby was fine. I have been coming to this forum every single friggin' day (lol), since June, and I read everything, even the pregnancy forums. I have seen lots of cases where people were spotting and everything was fine! I also have a lot of TTC buddies like you who got pregnant and started to spot and everything turned out fine. Sure, there is the odd person who doesn't get a good outcome, but I'm sure you're not one of them and everything will be just fine. We are all here routing for you!

AFM, I don't know why, but for some reason I feel like I have ovulated already and I'm only on cycle day 8! I'm getting all of my post O symptoms and it's freaking me out a bit. I can't wait to go and get my ultrasound done on Monday, so I can stop worrying about premature ovulation.


----------



## SLH

I'm watching a show called "One Born Every Minute". It's about birth and labour, and I love these shows. I'm guessing the show is Canadian, but who knows.

Anyways, if one is born every minute, then where the hell is my baby???


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, the person on here who started the old TTC thread had a molar pregnancy, and she didn't find out until she had an ultrasound. I don't think she was spotting at all. I'm such a stalker, so once I fall in love with a TTC buddy I stalk the hell out of them LOL. I know I'm nuts. Don't worry though because I'm not the freaky type of stalker. lol. I'm telling you this because I think I read in your journal that you were worried of a molar pregnancy.


----------



## SLH

Sorry for the spamming. I'm going away now LOL. It's 1230 and DH is still sleeping. He gets so tired after sex in the morning lol. He's been sleeping for too long now and I'm bored, so I'm going to go and wake him up.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Been so busy on here! Just wanted to say Ive read everyones post but have no power to respond fully, Ive been asleep most the say and am suffering with the biggest headache! Not feeling well at all... not drink related I might add lol, I did go out last night but I have 3 drinks then came home :haha:


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks slh. I'm pretty upset right now. I'm supposed to be On bed rest/ taking it easy but I am the one awake taking care of the dog and fixing myself food and taking care of myself. Dh woke up long enough to make himself food and tell me to stop freaking out my boobs don't hurt so bad today and flick me a few times. He then went back to bed so i went back there and said something but he won't get up. We're even out of tp and he wont go get some! I asked when he was going and he asked why i had an attitude. Wtf?! I didnt! I just want some freaking toilet on paper so we can stop using tissues! He is a very cranky ass today. If it wouldnt stress me out i would go scream at him!


----------



## SLH

I wish I could knock some sense into your husband lol. Men are so different from women. He needs to be helpful and nice to you. When you need something he needs to go out and get it. I wish I lived close because I would go and get you TP lol. 

Whatever you do don't scream at DH, or even get mad at him even if he is being cranky. You don't want to be anymore stressed than you already are. 

Your scan on Tuesday is going to show that everything is fine. Maybe they will even be able to see why you are spotting.


----------



## SLH

I just read your new tickers message LOL. Not as funny as the Paris Hilton joke, but it was still pretty funny.


----------



## wookie130

Tryin'- I hope you don't take it the wrong way if I tell you there are moments that I'd like to flog your husband. You should NOT be doing those things!!! Go lay down w/ the dog, kick your feet up, and watch TV, or take a nap. If things don't get done, it's DH's job to make sure that things get plenty caught up! I don't know how you resist the urge to catapult his ass off one of your sore boobs out into the front lawn. Men, I tell you. Sigh.

SLH- I've heard of that show, but we don't get it in the US yet. It does sound good, from what I've heard.

Mrs. B- How long ago did you start Clomid? The headaches are a huge side effect from what I've heard...I started my first round this morning, and feel normal, so I hope it stays this way.


----------



## Mrs.B.

wookie130 said:


> Mrs. B- How long ago did you start Clomid? The headaches are a huge side effect from what I've heard...I started my first round this morning, and feel normal, so I hope it stays this way.

Hi Wookie, 

I'm CD8 today and I took it 2-6... don't know ifs related but I still got it. I went back to bed this morning, and when hubby came back from work at midday he brought me a massive gorgeous bunch of flowers! Bless him! Then we had an afternoon of tv, but I fell asleep from the headache, I never nap in the day! Fingers crossed its gone tomorrow

Good Luck with your Clomid, you on 3-7? :flower: x


----------



## SLH

Sorry you are having headaches Mrs. B. I have been fortunate enough to not have that side effect thankfully. I hope you feel better soon.

Tryinfor1, I definitely agree with Wookie. I would love to flog your husband.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Tryin: I can't wait to meet you either! And I agree with Wookie, I would really like to drive down there and slap him around a little. I'm sorry you have to go through that. I'm sure your spotting is nothing to worry about. Like you've read and your doc said, its very common in early pregnancy. But it's easy to say don't worry when you're not actually there. I hope you can find peace in everything. Just try to think happy thoughts lady! :baby: I would also like the name and address of that lady that said something about a tumor and miscarriage...I'm going to pay her a visit. What an idiot. As for your DH, can you go to your mom's or something so someone can take care of you? 

SLH: Thanks doll. I'm not absolutely positive it was towards me, but it seems a little coincidental. She just turned 25 yesterday. I would love to be exercise buddies with you! If you don't like the gym scene, Turbo Jam is honestly the only video I've not minded doing. The girl that leads it is very encouraging and motivating and fun, and theres like 5 workouts on this video so you won't get bored doing the same thing over and over like me. Jillian Michaels drove me crazy and I didn't feel like i lost anything doing that. My PCOS makes me crave sugar like crazy. Tell me what you want from me as a workout buddy and I'll do it! 911 dispatch would be a crazy job. Very interesting. I used to work in the ER and I loved it! Good luck in whatever you decide to do! I'm sure you haven't ovulated yet...your temp would have raised a little by now instead of going down don't you think? CD 8 is super early to O and didn't they have to give you a trigger shot to O last time? I wish I got some of those labor shows. I tried finding them on netflix (we don't have cable) and all they have is teen mom and shit like that, that will just piss me off. I tried watching the science of babies because i thought it would show the development in the womb, but it was from birth to the first year...which Im' not interested in right now.

Wookie: Like the others said, you are NOT old!! Jeez age is just a number!! :hugs: We love you girlie! Let us know how it goes with the clomid!

MrsB: I hope you feel better soon!! Any signs of ovulation approaching? AWWWEEE to your hubby!! What a great guy!! :awww:

AFM: We sold the truck so the money is going into our little piggy bank! Or to pay off the credit card that we bought a storm door with the other day because the wind ripped it off. AF is still here, duhhh...but I'm not near as crampy or heavy as it has been, and I'm not even on clomid this cycle. It'll be interesting to see if I still O like a normal person. I went to breakfast with my family and we had a great time. We laughed a lot and stayed there for like2 hours lol. Poor waitress. It was just my parents, my little sister and my older sister. It was really nice. My hubby is so cute, we used to save cans for my twin niece and nephew for their graduation fund and now our neighbors gave us a HUGE bag of cans and we have a few and I told DH that we should just keep them and put it in the piggy bank and he goes, yeah, I'm not giving it to SIL M (the one I'm mad at) They don't even appreciate it and I'm giving it to our baby!! :) He pushed out his tummy in the shower and rubbed it and goes, "here, feel it, it's our little jimmy in there!" I was like "Jimmy???" And he goes, "Errr, I mean EASTON! HAHA, Idk, i just said the first name that came into my head". What a goon. PS: Exercise day #3 DONE!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Eeeek! My step mum has just said she is going to pay to take me and my sister to New York one Christmas once shes saved up, for either mine or my sisters 30th, so will be 4/5 years time... I know that seems ages but I dont think I'd have ever gone (me and hubby don't really do holidays), so excited!!!


----------



## SLH

Gdane, that's funny. Yeah, there's no way I would ever name my kid Jimmy lol.

That's a great idea about the cans. I'm jealous that you can sell cans where you live because DH and I drink a lot of pop and throw out big recycling bags of them all of the time. If we could sell cans, I think I would be rich lol j/k. Aw, I really wish I could smuggle in cans to the US to give them to you lol. I totally agree about using the money you saved for your sil kids. Every little bit helps, and after you have everything paid and a baby in your arms you can start a fund for them again if you want to. 

Mrs. B, that's so exciting. I have always wanted to go to New York City ever since I was a little kid. It's the one place in the world that I want to visit the most. It's funny because it would only take about 8 hours to drive there and like an hour by plane and I still haven't gone. We were going to go in the winter, but wanted to go on a cruise instead to escape the cold. We are definitely going there in the spring or summer even if it's only for a couple days. I want to go there so bad! I have only been to Buffalo, syracuse (how exciting), and Vegas in the states. Vegas was actually very exciting. What a difference between buffalo and vegas lol. 

How are you doing Tryinfor1? I have been thinking about you and am wishing that everything goes well.


----------



## wookie130

Gdane, your Jimmy story reminds me of when I was pregnant, and DH kept referring to the baby by COMPLETELY stupid names, such as "Little Thor" and "Willard" and such. That story would be A LOT funnier if you knew my DH...he's such a goofball. Sounds like we both married a couple of wing-nuts! That's fine, because I too am a self-professed ding-dong, so it's fine. LOL!!!

Mrs. B- I went to NY in 1994. What a marvelous place, but being an Iowan girl, I could NEVER live there. People act like completely different creatures there...they just seem to go about the hustle and bustle that's happening around them, and they seem unaware of anyone else around them. Like everyone is in their own little bubble...Being a Midwesterner, I'm used to people who share their lives, pour out kindness, and give help freely to others. NY is a crazy busy atmosphere...don't get me wrong, it's amazing. I guess I'm glad that I live in a more laid-back part of the country, where I can raise a family to enjoy the simple things in life.

I forgot to mention that DH & I went to that "Devil Inside" movie last night. It was enjoyable, and definitely scary!!! A lot of people were not happy with the ending, but this horror flick was better than most...creepy!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wookie - It is going to be a culture shock thats for sure, I live in the country in the UK, and Our cities are tame compared to US from what I've seen :haha: I have only left the UK 3 times and that was a school trip to Germany, Family holiday to Crete when I was 13 and this year for our Honeymoon we went to Cyprus with friends lol. 

Gdane - I dont know of any signs as I'm not sure what to look for :blush: My monitor is still giving me highs. Love your little saving schemes. what the deal with cans? Do you get money for them? 

SLH - I hope you do get to go as you want to so bad and its only a short trip! Its 8 hours by plane for us I believe. We dont really get cold cold weather here, its normally quite mild, the last 2 years weve had bad winters (by our standards) but this year is very mild. Would love to see what I class as 'real' snow over there.


----------



## Buckles

Mrs b, where abouts in the uk do you live?? And what an amazing present, let's hope she saves her pennies super quick! Ive been to NY in the winter and spring, and I have to say I prefer it when it's freezing cold!! We fly out on the 29 feb for a week and can't wait!! 

Wookie, you wouldn't catch me watching a film like that in a million years, sounds scary enough from the title! I'm more a Disney or chick flick girl :) 

Gdane, your sil sounds nasty, I would have told her why you wasn't going,! Hope your ok!! 

Hi to everyone else! 

Well I'm on day 11 of my cycle ( thinking gave you all a wrong date last time I posted!) and I've been jumping my husband since yesterday... Twice this morning and it's only 10.30, poor sod, but I don't hear him complaining! Lol OV normally is anywhere between day 11 and 13, so I intend to do the deed as much as poss!! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Buckles, Im Wiltshire, in the south. I think the christmas experience over there is worth a visit, she's been over there in the Christmas period with her mum and SIL the photos were amazing. Hope you have a fab time in Feb! Let me know how it goes :)

I'm a disney/chick flick movies type of girl too I'm afraid. Loving anything Girly Vampire atm, started off by Twilight, now working through Vampire diaries series, just finished 2, need to find 3 as its just been shown on tv here but cant find it on dvd to catch up.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Mrs. B- for the record, I'm taking the clomid days 3-7.

LOL @ Disney/chick flicks!!! I am sooooo much the exact opposite. I have never seen Twilight, nor have I read the books. I guess I am a romantic, and there are some romantic comedies I've enjoyed, but I prefer independent films, horror movies, dramas, etc. I generally don't enjoy action large box office smashes, or westerns.

Over in the states, we get 5 cents back for each aluminum can we return to a can/bottle redemption center. Over time, it can add up to a good amount of money, so a lot of us choose to return our cans for a bit of extra pocket change.

Gdane- I would have to echo the sentiment on your SIL. She sounds rather douchey. I think you're handling it well, as I'd have a hard time NOT giving her a piece of my mind. You're doing the right thing, though. It's better to avoid the family drama...Lord knows you've had enough of that!


----------



## TryinFor1

You should check out trueblood mrs. B! Its more adult vampire stuff that includes lots of sex but its a very good show!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thats definitely next on my list ;)


----------



## SLH

I hate Disney. I'm more of a horror/thriller type of a person. I love comedies as well. I hate anything that has to do with vampires, but I sort of kind of liked True Blood. I'm more of a zombie liker lol. I want The Walking Dead to resume. It's been on break for long enough now.

5 cents for 1 can? That's awesome. I have so many cans it's unbelievable lol. Here you can trade beer bottles in for 10 cents. You used to be able to trade in milk jugs for 25 cents, but now they just deduct it from the price. We don't buy milk jugs anyways. I did see a homeless person once with a cart full of cans, so I wonder what he was doing with them since you can't sell them here. Maybe you can and I'm unaware of it. I'm going to look it up lol.

I hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm such a girl when it comes to horrors and they play on my mind for weeks afterwards and i scare myself silly :haha:


----------



## TryinFor1

Slh i LOVE the walking dead! When does it come back!?


----------



## TryinFor1

Hubby and I are on lost now till walking dead comes back on.


----------



## SLH

They said some time in February. I'm not sure of the exact dates. At least they didn't leave us on a cliffhanger.


----------



## SLH

Has the spotting stopped Tryinfor1?


----------



## TryinFor1

Yes i did. Thank you for asking. I can't wait to see what that pregnant chick does. Shocker there! And she took her test wrong!


----------



## SLH

Well, she puked up the morning after pill, and I don't think they can get anymore. I think she will just suddenly end up with a baby next season or after the break, and then the baby will turn into a zombie lol.


----------



## SLH

That's so great to know. It must have been old implantation bleeding or something. 

I have read that newly pregnant women sometimes get spotting when they are due for their next period. Maybe that's happening with you.


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol. We will see. I hope she doesn't miscarry though. But they are in a bad situation! Stressful. On a funnier note, when i type are on my tablet it types ass first. Lol


----------



## wookie130

I too love The Walking Dead!!! Awesome show!

Can't wait for it's return in Feb.

Trying, SLH is probably right. I believe if you were miscarrying, you'd be cramping severely and would have LOTS of bright red blood. Sounds like leftover implantation bleeding to me, especially since it was brown (signifies old blood), and it has stopped. Those are all good signs!

I'm having this niggling feeling that Clomid won't work for me. I don't really have any side effects, except perhaps some pressure in my abdomen. Nothing too bad or noticeable yet. I just so much want this to work. I can't stop reading online about women and their clomid babies and successes...I know it doesn't work like that in everyone. I just want to be one of them.


----------



## Mrs.B.

wookie130 said:


> I'm having this niggling feeling that Clomid won't work for me. I don't really have any side effects, except perhaps some pressure in my abdomen. Nothing too bad or noticeable yet. I just so much want this to work. I can't stop reading online about women and their clomid babies and successes...I know it doesn't work like that in everyone. I just want to be one of them.

I reckon this is a completely normal feeling as until proven otherwise I feel this way too, we can only [-o&lt; that it works


----------



## wookie130

I know, right? I really hate unknowns.

Do you worry about it too, Mrs. B?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I worry about anything I can't control, I'm a perfectionist and like to be in control. This is why I struggle so much because now my decisions are out of my hands. I have decided what I want but no matter what I do I cannot make it happen.


----------



## TryinFor1

I felt that way too wookie but it worked! I'm a success story and all you guys will be too!


----------



## wookie130

Thanks, Tryin'. It is encouraging that you had success with it.

Mrs. B- I'm the same way...I love to be in control, and while there are variables during the TTC process we do control, so much of it is in the hands of fate, and lucky odds. Not to mention that so much is unknown at this point.

It sucks! Lol!


----------



## SLH

Wookie, I think that the Clomid will make your ovulation stronger and WILL get you pregnant. I bet it will work on the first round if you can make sure your husband is up for dtd. I also think it will work for Mrs. B too. I think as soon as she ovulates she's getting pregnant. I'm feeling very hopeful at the moment that the Clomid will work for us.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hi Ladies! I am safe and sound back in this horrible cold house in the pits of frozen hell of NY. Got the truck unloaded except for the chair and the box springs that are having to go into storage since they won't fit through my front door and up the stairs. Since traveling hasn't been so good on the baby making charting I think I am taking this month off of the CBFM also. I'll think about BBT but anything else will be out of the window. Then I will pick right back up in Feb so that way I can show my FS in March. So much catching up to do, I just skimmed the board again and now I can start reading on a regular basis. As for right now I'm hoping that DH will get off of the XBOX soon so we can go to sleep. He's got to work in the morning and I go back to work tomorrow night. :) I cannot wait!!!!
But I just thought I would pop in and say HI to everyone and sending out good fertility vibes to you all! AF will be leaving the building in the next 2 days and then it's back to BDing for us. We've got a lot of making up to do since we barely got to on vacation! lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

Lekker! Good to see you :hugs:. Glad you are safe and sound and that AF will soon be leaving the building. Here's hoping she doesn't come back!

Gdane aw honey your SIL is a BITCH :hugs:. You have done well to be so restrained. Why does she keep doing stuff like that? So damn immature. Just know you are the better person in this and that we all hate her lol.

SLH, wookie and mrs b - the clomid club! I'm keeping my fingers and everything crossed that it works for y'all, that would just be amazing if you all got pg at the same time :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Tryin so glad the spotting has stopped :hugs:.

buckles, pook, apple b, abitjaded :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Hope you girls are well.

AFM I'm 3 days post-op and starting to feel much better. My temps are sky high due to the op but I'm putting them on my chart because I like looking at them lol. The tatas look good so it was all worth it :thumbup:. I'm not having any more surgery. No way. Not unless it's life-threatening :haha:. We only got one lot of significant sexy time in this cycle so with the op and everything I'm sure I'm out this month but will test on 17th Jan so you can put me down for then Gdane (if AF doesn't show first!) OH is at work so I've got some time with Lorraine and Jeremy Vyle and BnB, then it's back to bed for a bit then I'm going to use my new juicer. I'm very excited!


----------



## wookie130

Keekee- Yay for pretty tatas! Glad to hear you're feeling better. There will be more sexy time next cycle, dear.

Ugh, I do have a headache this morning. Last night before bed I had these sharp shooting pains through my tatas, and the sorest nipples this side of the Mississippi. Clomid side effects, perhaps? Most likely.


----------



## SLH

:hugs: :hugs: Keekee! I'm glad your surgery went well. Hopefully, they are perfect so you don't have to go back. All it takes is one :spermy: so you never know this cycle might work. Your temperatures are funny.

Wookie, I wonder if you are getting side effects from the Clomid. Have you been taking it at night? Sometimes when you take medication at night you are less likely to feel side effects.

I had my cycle day 10 ultrasound today, and what a difference. I'm ovulating now! My follicle has never been this big. It's 22mm and they usually pop out an egg between 20-25mm. During the first month my lead follicle was 20mm on day 14. Last month my follicle was 19mm on cycle day 13 and now it's 22mm on cycle day 10. I also have one other smaller follicle that's 15mm, but I doubt that one will grow. I guess the Clomid did its job. I can't believe the follicle is so big already. I had my HCG trigger shot today, so I expect to ovulate today or tomorrow. Possibly the next day. Last cycle I ovulated on the same day of the trigger shot. That would suck if I ovulate today because DH doesn't want to have :sex:. I thought we agreed on having it all day on the day of the trigger shot, but it doesn't look like that's happening. grr. I think I'm out this cycle already.

I asked the doctor today if they tested my AMH levels because I'm terrified that there's a problem. He told me they don't check it because it's unproven. When I looked it up online I discovered that it's a new hormone that they just discovered and is still being researched. I don't understand why our healthcare system is so different here. It seems everywhere else they check progesterone levels to see if you ovulate, but here they do ultrasounds. It's just like AMH, everyone is always talking about their levels, but here they don't test it. Weird.


----------



## SLH

I thought that it was weird that I was getting EWCM on cycle day 7 lol.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH yay and woo for your super follie! I am so excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:. Tell DH no BDing is not an option :haha:. Oh honey I really hope this is it for you but yay for the clomid doing it's thang! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SLH

Thanks Keekee. 

DH just suggested lunch time BD. Yay, we're on the same page. I'm sure he didn't want to spend $85 for a needle for nothing lol.


----------



## TryinFor1

Get busy slh! I'm at school right now on bnb. Lol. Out is before class has started and besides the TA I am the only one in here. I have to walk across campus to get to class from where i parked. Awesome. :(


----------



## TryinFor1

Oh and I started spotting again. I just hope tomorrow brings good news.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Trying :hugs::hugs::hugs: it's easy to say try not to worry but hard to do. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. Big hugs to you lady and stay strong for that little bean :flower:.


----------



## SLH

I'm sure everything is fine Tryinfor1. Like Keekee said, it's easier said than done.


----------



## SLH

I forgot to mention that I'm ovulating from my right side again. I thought it was supposed to alternate.


----------



## SLH

Tryinfor1, where did you buy your wondfo pregnancy tests from?


----------



## TryinFor1

From Amazon. 100 for 12 dollars! I'm trying to remain calm but I'm just nervous!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm not in a good place right now, I'm not really sure what this mood is, angry/upset over every small thing and and being totally irrational ... hope it passes soon


----------



## SLH

I had a similar experience Mrs. B. I'm not sure if it was from the clomid or not, but happened from cycle day 5-8. It seemed as soon as I got off of the Clomid it went away. I don't know if it was related, or if I was just getting depressed. 

Maybe it means that the clomid is working and the hormones are affecting you. If you didn't ovulate before you wouldn't have had the same hormone levels. I'm no doctor, but it's just a thought.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sounds like it doesnt it. Ive felt like this since thursday, that was my last day of taking the tablets CD6, so hoping it wear off soon!


----------



## SLH

I'm prone to depression, so I'm not sure if it was the drugs or not, but because it stopped after I took the clomid I'm assuming that it was a side effect.

I hope whatever it is you feel better soon. Feeling that way isn't nice.


----------



## TryinFor1

I think it was probably the drugs lovies. It causes mood swings in people. It made me really depressed from cd5 to about 7dpo.

SO. Something just happened and IDK what to think about it. My real dad requested to be my friend on facebook. He made my childhood a total hell. I accepted but now IDK. And to top that off, someone just slammed their car into my car in the parking garage at school. 

SLH and Mrs.B, It will pass soon guys. Just keep your heads up.


----------



## wookie130

Tryin'- Sorry about your car!!! Did you get the driver's info, and such? Ugh, people.

And FB friends with your real dad...perhaps maybe he's willing to give it another try, and do things right this time? If not, the beauty of FB is the ignore button. I sure hope it goes okay, and maybe you can patch things up a bit. I'd like to believe it's never too late.

As for the spotting, I wouldn't worry too much, as long as it's brown. It really could be old implantation bleeding making it's appearance around your normal AF time...it happens.


----------



## TryinFor1

Af would have been due this week. Only 22 more hours till my scan. Eek! Thank all of you guys for being patient with me and helping me through this. I couldn't do this without yall! :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Best of luck, Tryin'. I'm sure that baby looks great!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Holy Moses, do I have some catching up to do. I've been reading it all but my internet has been stupid!! 

MrsB: That's so freaking exciting about your vacation! I'm so jealous of you all getting to go on vacations!! Yes, you get money for cans as someone else explained. Just bring them to a scrap metal place and they buy them from you. Do you check your CM or your cervix? I always break out before O too. Or sex drive increase? I'm a disney chick flick/romantic comedy type gal too. I'm such a hopeless romantic :) We tried finding True Blood on netflix instant que but apparently it's not available :( Twilight movies did no justice for the books I think. I'm a die hard Nicholas Sparks fan and I'm almost done with the book apple blossom sent me...I've read ALL of his books and they are AMAZING. especially "The Guardian" its about a psyco stalker and a great dane :) I feel the same about being in control. This TTC really grinds my gears! Your mood could be from clomid. It does affect moods. I got hot flashes and headaches well after I took the last pills because it doesn't kick in for a few days so your body is still making estrogen (making your eggs grow!) so the clomid is working hun!

Tryin: I'm sorry to hear about the dad thing and the car thing. All you can do is hope everything turns out and I'm glad you're okay. Only you truly know what to do about your dad. DH and I watched lost. You're going to be so disappointed with the ending...sorry doll. I'm sure the doctor will have great news tomorrow for you. TEXT me as soon as you have any news!

SLH: I'm surprised there isn't a place you can recycle cans! It's just a place that buys scrap metal. You get some good money for scrap metal around here and it's going up! Consider yourself lucky, I haven't even been to vegas in my life yet. Or NY. My DH LOVED the walking dead. I thought it was horror film so I made him watch it alone. Now I might have to watch it! That's so awesome to hear about your follicle! I can't wait for the day you announce your BFP which WILL be in the near future for all of us! STOPPPP GOOGLING! THAT'S AN ORDER! Tell your dh to get his ASS in bedd! That's an order too!

Wookie: I also am a self professed dingdong. I think DH considers himself that too. loL I call him a goon all the time...or he just gets "the look". Haha! i agree that the midwest is a completely different area. I've been here my whole life and I told dh the other day I wish we could just move away for a while just to experience somewhere different and get away from our sister in laws. The one sister in law I like lives halfway across country because her hubbys in the navy. My sister wanted to see devil inside...as for me...no thank you. DH loves horror flicks but the only time I watch them is halloween and then I have to watch a couple things after it to get them off my mind otherwise I start seeing things and having night mares LOL. Don't worry Wook, some people don't have any side effects with clomid at all. When I took it at night I had side effects like total depression and mood swings and headaches then When I took it in the morning the only side effect I had was hot flashes. It's different for everyone and I'm sure it will work for you.

Buckles: good luck and lots of :dust: with your upcoming O time.

Lekker: Good to see you back safe and sound!! Is there snow in NY? It looked pretty warm when the ball dropped! We're cycle buddies! I'm on cd 5 and AF is pretty well gone for me too! Which is a relief considering when I wasn't on clomid she was here for a full 7 days heavy.

Keekee!! soooo happy to see you doll! I missed you! I'm so happy your tatas are better and you're healing great! Never know about not getting much bding in! Tryin thought she didn't get enough in either!!

AFM: I'm going to kill that effing cat. I just got playing with kaya and working out. So I'm typing in my bra :haha: i'm naked with you guys!! Anyways, he jumped up on my shoulder and clawed me so I grabbed him to *cough*gently*cough* put him down and he latched on to my hand and made like a 3in long gash in it. washed it with peroxide and freaking neosporin because I used to work in the ER and I've seen cat bites and scratches...they can get REALLY infected. And lucky me its the same hand I burned cooking pork loin last night for my parents and sister. :dohh: I'm so graceful. AF is pretty much gone. Only a tinsy bit of pink this morning and otherwise nothing. I'm cramping a little and my boobies hurt so I'm hopeing my body will do its job not being on clomid and ovulate like a normal person instead of cd54. BAH! I will go crazy.Well, I worked out for the 5th day in a row...and so far so good. I think I'm losing weight already. On a side note, I'm a little sad because my DH's cousin put "Its a boy!" on fb (through ultrasound) and I'm good friends with his wife...or so i thought...and she STILL has not told me she is pregnant. :( But...my hot boss friend made me laugh a lot today at work. So it was a good day.


----------



## wookie130

Gdane- The exercise will only help you, as long as it's done in moderation, and you don't overdo it. Best of luck! I was a fitness guru up until my pregnancy last year, and I've been waaaayyyy off the wagon ever since. But, the past few days, I've tried to eat as clean as possible, and drink about 2 liters of water a day. I don't feel up to training for running right now, but I may pop by the gym after school today, and walk 4 or 5 miles on the treadmill. We'll see. My students were WILD yesterday, so if today is similar, I may need a nap after school instead. LOL!

I'm on CD 6 right now too, so we're buddies this month!

Tomorrow a.m. is my last Clomid pill for this cycle. Here's to having higher progesterone and mature follies, and nice big egg. The OPK madness will begin at 4:00 p.m. on CD 10, hopefully followed by the BD marathon of January 2012...stay tuned!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Cheers wookie! Yay for cycle buddies! :hugs: 

Noticed on my ticker I only have four weeks til our consult with our ferility specialist.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So I had a weird dream. Dh wasn't there at all. Im not sure what all of it was about but long story short I had the most beautiful baby girl I had ever seen in my life. I could not get over how gorgeous she was. But we had already decided in the name davanee marie for her but I couldn't help but think she looked more like a Layna. Anyways all of the sudden she was gone and I was being chased by people with guns then all of the sudden I was looking for my baby. Any sign of her at all. I was tearing the house apart. I could tell m my mom knew something but she wasnt telling me. I was like punching her and pulling her hair and the next thing I knew I was at supper at a bbq place with my family and I started asking about my baby again and my sister have me a look like she knew. So I started throwing cans of coke at their heads and they finally told she gave her up for adoption and I couldn't figure out how she could do that when I was over 18! Lol then I woke up thank God. 

I have no idea where I got the name layna I have never heard it before. I told dh about it this morning and he said he likes davanee better. Then before he left he rubbed my belly and he said take care of davanee and layna. ;)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Gdane- no there is no snow here really which is VERY unusual for this time of year. You can completely see the grass but you can still see small patches of snow lingering. I'll post a pic for you guys in a little while. Yay for being cycle buddies...AF isn't completely gone for me yet but I think today will be the final day of spotting so I can get on with it lol. It's crazy how we synched up! Maybe YOU are the reason my AF finally decided not to toy with my emotions this year haha! That dream is crazy, ever since I made that bracelet I've had wicked crazy dreams too. I did buy on vacation some real moonstone earrings but I haven't wore them in about a week since my ears were kinda closed up when I got them. They are still healing from me being impatient and forcing them through the holes. 

Tryin-I can't wait to hear about your scan!!!!!

AFM I feel like total and utter crap. I'm sick again and I'm pretty sure it's the start of strep. BUT I do have a dr's appt next week and I'll hopefully be able to just be like hey I'm sick fix me and just be done with it. I don't think March can get here fast enough though. I cannot wait to finally get the process started for the fertility treatments and to find out what's going on. DH is getting anxious too as he's started kinda talking about it a little more. Which is not like him...he never talks about stuff like this on his own, usually I have to generate the conversation. But it's exciting! :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I come bearing horribly sad news. Tryinfor1 asked me to tell you guys she had her scan. She has a blighted ovum. She doesn't know when she will be back so just keep her in your prayers. My heart is breaking for her. :cry:


----------



## Buckles

Oh no that's awful! Please send her my love and tell her that I'm thinking about her! 

I was coming on here to moan ab but won't now!


----------



## Mrs.B.

<3 to Tryin xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Oh no :cry::cry::cry:. I am so sad to hear that. Please give tryin my love and tell her I'm thinking about her, as I'm sure we all are. Poor love. I don't know what else to say. My heart's breaking for her :hugs:.


----------



## Pookabear

Omgoodness tell tryun im so sorry to hear that ugh my heart is breaking as well..... ugh I don't know. What else to say either,,, been on my phone ill check up on everyone a little later on the computer... my heart is broken for her as we speak!


----------



## wookie130

Well, my goodness. I just popped in, and saw the sad news. 

Tryin'- If for some reason you do pop in...I am so sorry for your loss. If you need anything, please PM me. 

Gdane- In case she needs a long break from BnB, please tell her Wookie is so sorry to hear of her loss. She is absolutely welcome to PM me if she needs to talk... I'm sure she's positively gutted. Give her a cyber hug from me, and tell her we are all praying for her, and her DH.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I told her. She says she will eventually be okay but shes not now. She said she loves you guys too


----------



## TryinFor1

I'm here. I cant go through this without the support of yall. My husband has been very gracious, although he found out about the clomid and didnt exactly know about that. He wasnt too pleased but given the circumstances he doesnt exactly care about that right now. My mom has been amazing support and came straight home from work when I called her. All my friends I have told have been awesome. 

Thank you Gdane for telling the thread. :hugs:

I am scheduled for a D&C tomorrow morning. The DR said that is probably the best thing to do, and I would rather get it out of me since I know it is dead. The worst part, besides losing my child which is way worse, is that I carried my dead baby for two weeks. I saw its little body on the screen (which of course didnt look like a body yet obviously) and the sac. 

Idk if I will be ttc again for a while as I think I need time to grieve. I am going to be getting a tattoo in my babys honor. 

The only thing I can think about this is that something was wrong with the baby. It wasnt developing correctly and at least my body realized that now and didnt continue to let the pregnancy develop into something that would have abnormalities. I believe God will bless me with another child, one that will grow big and strong, when I am ready to try again. 

I really pray and hope that when you guys get pregnant that you have the happiest and healthiest nine months ever. Textbook pregnancies. I love all you guys. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

TryinFor1 said:


> I'm here. I cant go through this without the support of yall. My husband has been very gracious, although he found out about the clomid and didnt exactly know about that. He wasnt too pleased but given the circumstances he doesnt exactly care about that right now. My mom has been amazing support and came straight home from work when I called her. All my friends I have told have been awesome.
> 
> Thank you Gdane for telling the thread. :hugs:
> 
> I am scheduled for a D&C tomorrow morning. The DR said that is probably the best thing to do, and I would rather get it out of me since I know it is dead. The worst part, besides losing my child which is way worse, is that I carried my dead baby for two weeks. I saw its little body on the screen (which of course didnt look like a body yet obviously) and the sac.
> 
> Idk if I will be ttc again for a while as I think I need time to grieve. I am going to be getting a tattoo in my babys honor.
> 
> The only thing I can think about this is that something was wrong with the baby. It wasnt developing correctly and at least my body realized that now and didnt continue to let the pregnancy develop into something that would have abnormalities. I believe God will bless me with another child, one that will grow big and strong, when I am ready to try again.
> 
> I really pray and hope that when you guys get pregnant that you have the happiest and healthiest nine months ever. Textbook pregnancies. I love all you guys. :hugs:

Tryin'- I am so very sorry for your loss. I have been in your shoes, and know your devastation. You'll have your good moments, and at other times the grief will overwhelm you. I know exactly how you feel about carrying the deceased baby for 2 weeks...I carried mine like that for 4 weeks, and never knew. It's hard, but time will help you heal. I opted to try again immediately after my D&9, but everyone deals with TTC after a loss differently. Take it one hard day at a time, and don't let anyone try to minimise your feelings with insensitive remarks, advice, etc. People cannot relate to feelings associated with this type of loss unless they've been there...I did find it helpful to join some of the ladies in the Miscarriage and Loss Support forums. 

Please let me know if I can be of any help to you. The D&C is nothing to be afraid of, as you will be completely sedated for it, and it does provide physical closure...at least it did for me.

Again, I'm so sorry. Please take care of yourself, and know we're all here to embrace and support you.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Tryin - here for you honey. Take care of yourself and take all the time you need :hugs::hugs::hugs:. We love you and are here for you whenever you need us. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Tryin I am so sorry to hear about your loss :(


----------



## wookie130

Trying, I am praying for you this morning through your D&C. It'll be over soon, sweetie. Don't be afraid to ask for anything.

It's going to be okay, kiddo. Sending a ton of hugs to you and DH.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Tryin, :hugs: hope today went as ok as it can

AFM: I booked my day 21 bloods in today, I cant remember if my doc wanted them done so I booked anyway lol. My CBFM has confused me today, the 1st line if I hold my stick in my right hand pointing left is darker today than yesterday... im sure that means lower?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mrs b I dint understand your question. Can you post a picture?


----------



## SLH

Mrs. B, it could mean that your LH is beginning to surge. My lines do that. One line starts out darker than the other then the estrogen line begins to fade and the lh lines gets darker. Eventually both of the lines will be equal and that's when it peaks. Some times the lh line will get darker. Can you post a picture?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm just charging my phone a little to try get the flash to work to get a picture, my camera ran out of battery! 10 mins hopefully :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

p.s. thanks for coming back CD buddy :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yes thank you love ;) I need you here slh. Mrs b if you go back to the other thread I put a bunch of pictures of my sticks and how they progress.


----------



## SLH

I believe I posted some pics too. I believe I may have even posted some on this thread.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Top one is yesterdays, 1st line is lighter thank todays and second is visible,
bottom one is today, 1st line is darker and second one is hardly there.

I will try find them :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC03740.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SLH

Here's a picture of my high and the peak on the next day after my high.

https://img638.imageshack.us/img638/7980/peakp.jpg


----------



## SLH

It doesn't look like either of those are peaks. It's weird how the line disappeared today. It should be getting darker. Hmm. I'm not sure though. That's just from my experiences.


----------



## Mrs.B.

theyre both reading as high on my monitor, but i didnt expect the first line to be getting darker! I was on the same thought track as you


----------



## SLH

Don't worry about that. The stick may have been more saturated today causing the line to look darker maybe? I wouldn't read the sticks and just go by what your monitor says. Are you using anything else to detect ovulation?

I can't believe I ovulated on cycle day 10 this month. The clomid and HCG really sped things up. The Clomid made my egg grow faster and the HCG made it pop.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

That looks like a peak to me. You guys have your sticks facing different directions.I'll post some old pictures


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Holy crap slh cd 10 is early! 
My pictures show you really can't go by the lines. Although I could guess when I was about to peak
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-6088-1317478950356.jpg
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-6409-1316779755154.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

Im sorry thats my fault I didnt know which way they should be so I posted them the way they go in the monitor.

I saw that on your chart earlier SLH and was going to ask if your 2dpo!! Thats mad! Fingers crossed you caught it!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I dont really know what else to do to detect it, as my cm is normally always the same, I'm guessing where I'm not used to O.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You should try taking fertile cm and checking your cervical position


----------



## Mrs.B.

with that being said, I have just checked cm and it actually seems stringy for once! I will see what its like tomorrow! Normally I either notice creamy or watery but cant notice any corrolation to my cycle, i use that term loosly :haha:


----------



## wookie130

So, ladies who are on Clomid, or who have taken it, if I'm on CD 7, and took the pills 3-7, when should I start using my OPK's? CD 9 or 10?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Given that it had made SLH Ov super early, If I were you i'd start early incase the same happened?


----------



## SLH

From my experience I ovulated early both times while using clomid, so I think you should start testing earlier. Everyone's different though, and my trigger shot may have had something to do with ovulating early. However, this month I probably would have ovulated very early without the trigger shot because my egg was really big early. Last month with the clomid my eggs grew faster than they did without the clomid.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Whoop whoop! :happydance: go clomid eggy!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You can look at my past charts. It varied. Besides this last cycle I took it cd3-7


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Cd 15-16 looks like fire me


----------



## wookie130

GdaneMom4now said:


> Cd 15-16 looks like fire me

Ummm...huh? LOL!!!!!!

Well, I bit the bullet and tested today, even though it's only CD 7. It was negative, so it looks like I won't get a false positive from the clomid as some peeps do. So, I'll just keep testing with my 19 digis in the afternoon, and my CBFM in the morning. I better be surging here...sooner than later! :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I ovulated cd15 or 16 on clomid cd3-7.


----------



## wookie130

GdaneMom4now said:


> I ovulated cd15 or 16 on clomid cd3-7.

I gotcha! 

That's not so early, and that's around my normal O time. Maybe I'll be lucky and it won't change much, but on the other hand, it would be cool to O a bit early. Hmmmm...


----------



## TryinFor1

Hey ladies.

Today went... as it could go I guess. I am still in shock that I am not pregnant anymore. Everyone has been so sweet and my parents sent me flowers. Purple with white roses, like we were gonna do the baby's room. It was nice. Max has been wonderful and waiting on me hand and foot. 

I am gonna get a tattoo in remembrance. It looks like this.. hold on.. let me find it. 

[IMG]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/Angel_Tattoo_by_nohge4.jpg[/IMG] 

with the lettering beneath this one underneath the first one.

[IMG]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/AlwaysRemembered.jpg[/IMG]

I will not be ttc anymore though. I cant go through this again. I dont know how often I will get on here because of that but I dont want to lose any of you guys as friends. :hugs:

How is everyone else?



Man oh man you guys have been chatters today! I am glad that you didnt leave SLH. I would have been very very very sad.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm glad everything went as well as it could dear. I'll always be here for you. I love that tattoo idea. Its beautiful


----------



## SLH

(((HUGS))) Tryinfor1! I can't give you enough hugs. I am absolutely devastated that this has happened to you. I can't imagine what you are going through right now. There's nothing I could possibly say to make you feel better, but I just want you to know that I'm always here for you if you ever need to talk no matter where you are in your TTC journey. I think it's a good idea to wait. Take some time to treat yourself. 

Even though I despise tattoos, I think it's a lovely thought and I'm sure it will look great on you. That first image of the baby you showed me kind of creeps me out though. I don't know why lol. I've seen it before on here.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey tryin, lovely idea of a tattoo, my sister lost a baby at 21 weeks and that was part of her grieving process too, It's like a little hurdle to help you move forward yet you'll always remember. Please come show a pic once you've had It done? Glad your being spoilt xx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Tryin sending you massive :hug: sweetie. Love the tattoo idea.

SLH :hugs: don't you dare leave! Granma will be sad if you do and you wouldn't want that on your conscience :haha:. FXed you caught that massive clomid eggy!

Gdane, wookie, mrs b, lekker, pook, buckles and anyone I may have missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Buckles

Hi 

Trying for 1 the tattoo is a lovely idea, and glad you are being looked after and spoilt! 

How's everyone?? 

Well.. I'm still so annoyed, my sil announced she is pregnant with baby no3, normally I'd be over the moon, but they can't afford to look after themselves let alone 3 kids. Sorry its a massive issue for me and I couldn't even say congratulations, feel such a cow! 
X


----------



## wookie130

Tryin'- I'm glad the D&C ordeal is over for you...now the healing process can really begin. I love the tattoo! In fact, there's a gal on here, KiaOriana, who got the same one after her miscarriage. It's a great way to honor your angel baby. Sending you a ton of hugs through this difficult time. I know at times I'm comforted in knowing that someday, I will meet my child...and for now, he's watching over me.

Well, CD 8 here, and finally off the clomid today. CBFM gave me a high, and we'll see what the OPK says later this afternoon. I feel a bit sad this morning. I don't know if it's hormonal, or I just feel these pills probably won't help get me pregnant.


----------



## SLH

Omg, I ovulated 2 eggs. Wohoo! Wish me luck everyone! Twins would be awesome.


----------



## SLH

I love clomid!


----------



## TryinFor1

Good luck.


----------



## SLH

How are you doing tryinfor1? Is everything okay?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Holy moses thats awesome slh! :) catch both of them! :) you've had posts on your journal btw. 

I'll respond to everyone else later!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay SLH awesome news


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hello Ladies!

SLH-WOOOOOO HOOO I'm sending all kinds of warm thoughts your way that you catch them both! <3

Tryin-I really hope you feel physically better soon. I know emotionally it's going to be a little while. I will pray for you dear. 

AFM Can I please whine/rant/cry for a min?
While DH was deployed he came down on orders to move to Cali. He gave his orders away to a guy who actually wanted to go. Yesterday we found out that not only are we being forced to still go...but we have to be there on March 10th!!!!! I'm so BLEEPING pissed off that I have to call and cancel my FS appointment that I've been waiting 6 BLEEPING months to go to. I'm hurt/angry/sad all kinds of emotional now. I feel hopeless because I know it's going to be at least another 6 months before I can get in with another FS and I highly doubt I will feel about them like I feel for this DR. I feel deep down this dr is the answer to my prayers and now before I even get the smallest chance it's being ripped away from me! I mean WTF!!!! I'm so sick of the Army and I'm sick of the wishy washy bs that goes with it all. I just want to burst into tears!


----------



## wookie130

SLH- Yayyyyy!!!!!!!!! I would love if you caught both of them! Twins would answer your prayers!!!!!!

Whooohoooo!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lekker that really sucks I'm sorry. I dont know what else to say. Can you call now or have them refer you in asap since you already had an appt scheduled?


----------



## SLH

Buckles, I'm sorry. I have lots of family members who have had kids when they shouldn't. I know how you feel. It's very sad seeing family members eating at food banks or collecting welfare. The parents don't even care that they have kids. My cousin who has 3 kids is taking advantage of the welfares system, and is a horrible parent. He is always complaining that he has no freedom and that his kids put a damper on his dating life. 

Lekker, that does suck. Is there anyway you can get out of it, and stay where you are? Maybe you could call the fertility clinic who you have been referred to and ask them if they can help you get into a clinic faster in California? I hope you don't have to wait for another 6 months because that would suck.

Keekee, how are you? I hope you are healing well. 

I had a dream that I was hit by a truck and then when I looked it up in my dream dictionary it said that pregnant women often dream about trucks. I'm wondering if having weird dreams has anything to do with the HCG trigger shot. I hardly ever dream.


----------



## wookie130

Lekker, I just saw your post, and that seriously sucks. I'd start looking into FS in California for a quick referral. All hope is not lost, hon.

SLH- You best be jumping on the BD train and getting those TWIN eggies fertilized this evening, and tomorrow too!!!!!!! Oooh, I'm getting excited! Getting one baby out of it this month would be amazing, and two would make my head spin off! And truck dreams...hmmm. Who would have thought that pregnancy hormones make you dream of trucks?

Tryin'- You okay, sweetie? Been thinking about you. Please believe me when I tell you that with time, it will get a bit more bearable...:hugs:


----------



## SLH

Lol, okay I think I worded that wrong. The pregnancy hormone doesn't make you dream of trucks, but supposedly from what I have been reading it causes vivid dreams. I know I'm super crazy. I'm just so desperate to be a parent that I guess I turn everything into a sign. Yesterday I was watching the price is right and it was pregnant lady day, so I automatically thought it was a sign lol. 

I would be ecstatic with one baby, but two would be awesome. I doubt I'll get pregnant this month, but I feel like my odds are a little better. I was also afraid that my left ovary wasn't working because I always ovulate from my right, so I'm happy that I can stop worrying about that.


----------



## wookie130

SLH said:


> I would be ecstatic with one baby, but two would be awesome. I doubt I'll get pregnant this month, but I feel like my odds are a little better. I was also afraid that my left ovary wasn't working because I always ovulate from my right, so I'm happy that I can stop worrying about that.

Oh puh-leeze!!!! You could absolutely get pregnant this month! You have to go get laid, sister, several times!!! Now, go on...be fruitful, multiply!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Go get busy!


----------



## SLH

wookie130 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I would be ecstatic with one baby, but two would be awesome. I doubt I'll get pregnant this month, but I feel like my odds are a little better. I was also afraid that my left ovary wasn't working because I always ovulate from my right, so I'm happy that I can stop worrying about that.
> 
> Oh puh-leeze!!!! You could absolutely get pregnant this month! You have to go get laid, sister, several times!!! Now, go on...be fruitful, multiply!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks. We have been doing a lot of bd'ing. Hopefully, the sperm found their way into one of the eggs. I'm testing on January 22nd. It's my moms birthday. She wants a grandchild so bad. She's always asking me if I'm pregnant. My one brother is gay and my other brother is too young and hasn't had a girlfriend yet, so it's all up to me at the moment to give my parents grandchildren. DH's mom doesn't have any grandchildren either, and I don't think DH's sister wants kids, so needless to say, if we have the first grandchild he or she will be spoiled like crazy.


----------



## SLH

Oh, and I have already ovulated, so BD'ing is over. Well, we'll still continue to bd, but it just won't get me pregnant.


----------



## SLH

Mrs. B, I hope you ovulate soon. I bet you will next week or over the weekend.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Would you tell your mum there and then? How lovely


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH yay that's wonderful news! :hugs:I'm so hoping this is it for you and am so excited! I am healing well thank you sweetie. The tatas look good :holly::happydance:. I have cleavage!

Lekker that sucks arse :nope:. Oh you poor thing. Feel free to rant, that's what we're here for. :hugs:

Tryin :hugs: thinking of you darling. 

Gdane, pook, wookie, lul (if you're lurking!), buckles, mrs b, abit :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Hope everyone's ok!


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH said:


> Mrs. B, I hope you ovulate soon. I bet you will next week or over the weekend.

Thank you, i really hope I do, don't want to have that deflated feeling again


----------



## SLH

I'm spamming again. Sorry everyone lol. 

I was going to take progesterone for 10 days this month, but because I have ovulated super early and am going away next month, I have decided to take it for 12 days instead so it will give me a 17 day luteal phase and I won't have to worry about getting my period while I'm on my cruise. That would totally suck. In a way, I'm mad that the drugs made me ovulate this early because I don't want AF to get in the way of our trip.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh slh, my second line is now visible on my stuck from yesterday now its dried out! Lol


----------



## SLH

I would just ignore your sticks.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I would ignore your sticks too and buckles, don't feel bad, we all feel that way. When my SIL announced on christmas her pregnancy again neither dh or i could summon the courage to tell her CONGRATS again...Don't feel bad hun. And Lekker, I already responded to you, and MrsB I agree with SLH I would ignore the sticks. Go by your monitor. Tryin...hope you're doing well hun and KeeKee, I'm so glad you're feeling great and probably smokiin hot too! ;)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Oh and SLH, That feeling for you...I kind of have it. I have it for allmacs too. I'll let you know if it gets any more certain. Right now it's...umm I can't explain it. But hello to everyone else! how's wookie doing? do we have anymore test dates?


----------



## SLH

Thanks Gdane. I hope you're right. I have a bad feeling, but I think that's because I come to expect AF now. However, my feeling this month isn't as bad as last month.

How are you doing? Where is Allmacsnow?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Slh what mg were you on I can't remember. 

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. B- I'm on 50 mg to start off with...how about you?

SLH- I know what you mean about coming to expect AF...I'm kind of the same way at this point. So, I guess that means that if either of us get a bfp in the next few cycles we'll be shocked!!!

Gdane- I'm doing good. I'm just waiting to ovulate. I just got my second high reading on my monitor, but my afternoon digi opks are giving me negatives, so no surge yet. We're holding off the BD session until then...we need our energy! LOL!

I'd give a test date, but I'm not sure how the clomid is going to effect my cycle yet, so we'll see!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm 50mg too, I'm not fully convinced It's doing what it should be, but i guess there is still time. I have booked myself in for day 21 Bloods as i think they should check lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

They start everyone at 50mg I was only on that for one cycle then they bumped me up. But I have seen girls conceive with 50mg


----------



## Mrs.B.

I agree with the starting dose, I don't agree that they can give 3 cycles worth and not see you again until after regardless of how it effects you. That only leaves 3 more cycles, so 3 more chances :( so i booked Bloods and will kick off it doesn't work and demand an increase :haha:


----------



## SLH

I'm on 100mg. My doctor gave me a repeat for 3 months, but since I go in for cycle monitoring and see a doctor everytime I'm there, I asked them to up it because it didn't seem like 50 was doing a good job. My follicles were smaller than they were without medication, but they did grow properly whereas the month before without drugs they didn't grow as fast. 100mg seemed to have worked WAY better. My follicles grew stupid fast and were huge on CD10. I don't know why 100mg worked better than 50mg. I wasn't expecting to respond so well to the dosage increase. 

I guess what I'm saying is that if 50mg doesn't work I would ask your doctor to increase it. 

I have read that clomid delays ovulation in some women, and for others it speeds things up.


----------



## wookie130

I think that's the tough part right now, SLH. Not knowing if the Clomid will delay ovulation, or if it will come early. So, between the CBFM, and the afternoon digi opk's, I'm hoping to catch the surge one of these days...


----------



## SLH

It is hard not knowing. I would expect it to happen to you at the same time you usually ovulate. You will catch your surge with everything that you are doing. 

We usually don't start having sex until cycle day 9 because I always ovulate so late, but this month something was telling me to start having sex on day 6 as soon as AF ended, and thank goodness I did because I ovulated super early. It was weird how I was getting ovulation signs so early.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I really appreciate you all letting me vent. Unfortunately because it's the Army we are dealing with it doesn't work so easy. In order to see a FS I have to have a referral from my PCM. Well my PCM here in NY cannot refer me in Cali because he's a completely different network provider. Our insurance is split into 3 sections according to the US. Now I did get online and look up FS's that accept the insurance...yeah they are all in Los Angeles. Which will be over 3 hours away from post. I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I'm going to ask my PCM if there is ANY way he can get us out of our orders but I Highly doubt that's going to happen. As for right now it's finally snowing in NY and it's really really nasty!


----------



## SLH

Can your PCM get you another PCM in California that can help you?


----------



## wookie130

Lekker, I don't have any advice for you, but I will say this...if it were me, I'd probably make the 3 hour drive to the approved FS. Unless you find out that you need to be seen weekly or something. Hmmm...it's tricky, but I hope you can figure it all out.


----------



## Pookabear

I agree with Wookie Leekker, I am sorry you have to go through all of that!!
Hugs to Tryin, been thinkin of you sweetie!!
SLH-wooooooooohooooooo yay for two clomid eggys!! This may be your month whether you thnink so or not! Fingers crossed for you!!! oh and toes lol 
Hugs to you as well!!
Wookie how ya doing sugar plum??
KeeKee yay for cleavage  glad to hear your doing well!! I used to have cleavage and the working out kind of took that away but oh well lol when Im pregnant I will have plenty I'm sure haha!
Gdane How are you sweets?? 
Mrs. B HUGs!!

Atm I have been crazy busy with school work, but wanted to update you ladies since I always think of you all! 
I went to my obgyn today to discuss the horrible pmdd and ttc as well! He gave me prozac to take days 14 until I get af he said it should help with the mood swings and such, I really hope so cause It was starting to get unbearable for me and probably hubs too LOL, he also said that it wasn't going to affect ttc. 
He also suggested that DH get his swimmers checked! He said since I am ovulating there is no need to put me on clomid, which is weird because drs. are always throwing clomid at me like its the only thing they know to do not my fertility specialists but all my obs used to say to take it and it seemed thats all they cared about. so in a sense it calmed me but at the same time i thought he might put me on it, but he said ovulating 5 out of 7 months isnt bad and he doesn't think i need it right now. So, soon looks like we will be getting Dhs swimmers checked out then we will go from there!
This sunday we are going with Dhs family to dinner early for my bday, then next sunday the whole cabin thing  super excited for that especially with aalll the research and school work I could use that break. looks like the cabin thing may fall around o, I seemed to have o'd early last month on cd 14, that was a miracle, if it happens again maybe the cabin love making will do the trick?? I sure hope so!!


----------



## No Doubt

Hello All,

I am new to BnB and just looking for some people to talk to that can relate...which everyone up here.

A little about me:

My dh and I are in our 18th cycle, 6th with chlomid and if this cycle doesn't work we are going to see a specialist. I am currently 4 dpo and hoping that this is our month. If it is Baby will be due on my birthday which would be the best birthday gift ever!!!! I have never gotten a bfp and have been diagnosed with PCOS. Even so, all my tests and numbers are good. Dh's sperm count was within normal range, but on the lower end of the spectrum. But they said it should be fine because his motility was really high compared to the norm. We recently purchased our home which we are just anxiously waiting to fill. We have 3 dogs who are our babies, but really want to add OUR baby to the mix.

Good luck to all of you :bfp:


----------



## wookie130

Hi, No Doubt! You've come to the right group on BnB!!! I too hope that you get lucky this cycle, and are able to bypass a specialist. It would be lovely for you to fill your new home with children of the human persuasion! 

Pook, sounds like you're a busy lady! I'll keep my fingers crossed that cabin sex is the lucky ticket!

Mrs. B- You're absolutely right to take charge of the progesterone and clomid dosage thing...sometimes docs need to WAKE UP, and realize that we now have access to all kinds of information now. It doesn't hurt them to listen to US once and a while!

Gdane- How's it shakin', dear? If you talk to Tryin', tell her we love and miss her. I'm praying her heart can find some piece after her loss. Miscarriage can really be a soul-shattering ordeal. It's awful. 

Keekee- Glad the tatas are looking and feeling fine! If they are looking anything like that boobilicious smiley in your post, LOOK OUT, UK!!! Keekee's on fire!!! LOL!!!

Lekker- Still hoping you can come up with a feasible solution.

SLH- Soooo, you're in the 2ww? How many dpo are you?

AFM, I'm still waiting for my surge. I'm only on CD 9, so I musn't get my panties in a bind. BOR-ING, however.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks Wook! I'm only a few days behind ya lady! I'm on cd 6...pretty boring so far for me too am is just leaving the buliding fully, so hopefully we get the bd marathon going pretty soon!

No doubt Welcome to our thread!! I hope this is your last cycle as well, and that you don't even need to see a specialist! I hope the best for you and tons of baby dust! If you have any questions or need anything us ladies here will be glad to help as much as possible!


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome. For a minute I didn't know if anyone was gonna talk to me...lol. I had posted a few times in other threads and started a journal in LTTTC and the only time people posted to me is when I originally responded to them first. But luckily I found this forum and now I have people I can chat with.

Sprinkling baby dust over all you ladies! :dust:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome no doubt

Just a quick one, super busy this morning, will catch up later

I know not to read my sticks :haha: but I got a little excited ... The second line is very thick and visible today :happydance: hoping for a peak in the monitor very soon!


----------



## mrsc81

Hi ladies
Im cd3 at the moment, this will be my 3rd cycle using cbfm and my 4th cycle ttc, been trying since august, my cycles are long. I started using agnus castus and preseed last cycle, i am going to continue with that and add b complex in this cycle. So i will be using, cbfm, preseed, agnus castus, sanatogen mother to be, B complex and my dh takes wellman conception.
I was diagnosed with pcos in jan 09, my blood results were normal but i was obese and had enlarged and multiple cysts on my ovaries. Ive lost 8 stone since then and had another scan in nov 11 and gyno said he thinks i have pco not pcos, my left ovary is cyst free, right has cysts but both normal size.
I would really love to be pregnant before i turn 31 in april and my dh has just turned 36 so we arent young to be ttc #1. We have been together 14yrs next month and july will be our 5th wedding anniversary, so after all that time i just want us to have a family now..


----------



## keekeesaurus

No doubt and mrs c :hi: and welcome!

Just a quickie this morning to send :hugs::hugs::hugs: to y'all and wish you a great weekend! Love all you ladies! xxx


----------



## wookie130

Also a quick one for me, and back to bed!

Mrs. C-Welcome, and best of luck in your TTC journey. 31 is hardly old for conception, dear! I'm 33, and will be 34 in July, and trying for baby #1. We'll get there! 

CBFM still on high, CD 10. Ho hum. I think waiting for my surge is more difficult than the 2ww sometimes.


----------



## No Doubt

Good morning ladies,

Ok, so I'm having a bit of a crazy moment this morning.

Today is cd 20, 5 dpo for me. Yesterday I was having dull twinges like a light cramp that only lasted for about a half of a second, and thick cm...not terribly a lot but more than usual for me at this time. Normally after ovulation, my cm is clear and almost non existent. Today I woke up and noticed what looked to be very light spotting, a brownish pinkish color...again not a lot, but this never happens to me either. Earlier in this cycle just before ovulation I had some spotting; again very light and pinkish...and no this never happens either. Yesterday I had to pee like crazy in the evening even when I wasn't drinking anything. It was like every 45 minutes, and it was a full bladder.

I'm hoping this means what I think it means, and I know it's stupid, but I don't want to say it, spell it, write it, or anything and then jinx it and get really disappointed. Every month that I've had symptoms that I don't normally get I get more excited than usual an then there is a huge let down. Those months are harder than other months.

It's so frustrating because so many preggo symptoms are the same as when af is coming. I'd say I'm trying not to get my hopes up so the let down isn't so bad, but I'll just be honest this time...my hopes are up.

Someone please help me stay calm. Going :wacko: over here!


----------



## SLH

:hi: and welcome No Doubt and mrsc81.

No Doubt, when I first joined this website no one would talk to me either. It took a long time for me to find people who would talk to me. I especially found it hard to go into a thread that has been around for a while because everyone already knew each other, and it didn't seem like they wanted to get to know anyone new. :shrug: We will talk to you though. I can sometimes be very chatty. 

Congratulations on buying your house. DH and I own a condo, but are going to move into a house really soon. 

Those symptoms you are describing sound promising especially the spotting. I'm also 5dpo. If I got pregnant this month my baby would be due on October 1. I hope your TTC journey ends soon, and you don't have to worry about seeing a specialist. I'm on my second round of Clomid and I have one more round left before I see my fertility specialist again to see what we should do next. 

mrsc81, it must be so frustrating to have those long cycles. To have 4 cycles since August must be infuriating. Are you taking any medication to help? What's the difference between PCO and PCOS? I'm sorry for all of the questions. 

I'm 29, so I know how you feel about age. Time is not on my side right now, and I don't want to be a grandma mom. By the time my kids are my age, I'll be over 60! I wish you lots of :dust: and hope you don't have to wait much longer for a bfp. 

Pookabear :hugs: I missed you. I'm glad that you come back once in awhile to let us know that you're alive lol. 

I don't understand why your doctor would throw Prozac at you and not Clomid. That doesn't make any sense. I have been suffering from major depression since I was 12. When I was a teenager they put me on Prozac, and it was one of the worst anti-depressants that I have ever taken. It made me shake 24/7. No matter what I did I couldn't stop shaking. I got so many weird looks out in public lol. The doctors told me to keep taking it, so I did, but it never helped. It's trial and error with anti-depressants. I took so many of them until I found the one that was right for me, and even then I had awful side effects. I was on Effexor which took my depression right away. When I got serious about TTC I stopped taking it, and now only take a sedative if I get really sad, but it hardly ever happens anymore. I think you should get a second opinion. Try to find someone who will listen to you, and make sure you are assertive. 

Mrs. B, that's a good thing that your second line is becoming more visible. It means that you're probably coming close to surging. Your LH is always in your body and increases up to ovulation. Your LH probably increased which is why your LH line is darker. I could be totally wrong, however. 

Wookie, I am in my two week wait right now. It's pretty crazy that I'm on cycle day 15 and 5 dpo lol. 

I hope the Clomid works on the very first try for you. 

Keekee, how are you doing? 

afm, I am 5dpo and have the most prettiest chart I have ever seen since charting. My temperatures usually zigzag all over the place in the 2ww, but this time they are going up and up and up. I know that a pretty chart doesn't mean squat, but I can always hope. I'm not having any out of the ordinary symptoms. I just hope that whatever happens AF doesn't interfere with our trip. This will be like our honey moon I guess since we have never had one.


----------



## wookie130

SLH- Your chart does look awesome! Your luteal phase looks like a ramp so far! 

Best of luck, babe. I agree with you about the docs flinging Prozac at Pook, rather than trying Clomid. While I do feel that Prozac works for a great many people, it isn't for everyone, nor do I feel it is great to take while TTC. Recent studies show it is linked to certain birth defects if taken in pregnancy, so I'm not about that at all.

I try really hard to not read much into my CBFM sticks, but I'll admit to at least looking at them daily. And what I've noticed, is that barely any line is visible. My estrogen line is pretty faint, and I never have a LH line at this point. Since I'm on Clomid, shouldn't my body be actually producing more estrogen right now in preparation for ovulation?

Blah, I don't know. I wonder if they won't just jump me up to 100 mg next cycle.


----------



## mrsc81

No Doubt said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Ok, so I'm having a bit of a crazy moment this morning.
> 
> Today is cd 20, 5 dpo for me. Yesterday I was having dull twinges like a light cramp that only lasted for about a half of a second, and thick cm...not terribly a lot but more than usual for me at this time. Normally after ovulation, my cm is clear and almost non existent. Today I woke up and noticed what looked to be very light spotting, a brownish pinkish color...again not a lot, but this never happens to me either. Earlier in this cycle just before ovulation I had some spotting; again very light and pinkish...and no this never happens either. Yesterday I had to pee like crazy in the evening even when I wasn't drinking anything. It was like every 45 minutes, and it was a full bladder.
> 
> I'm hoping this means what I think it means, and I know it's stupid, but I don't want to say it, spell it, write it, or anything and then jinx it and get really disappointed. Every month that I've had symptoms that I don't normally get I get more excited than usual an then there is a huge let down. Those months are harder than other months.
> 
> It's so frustrating because so many preggo symptoms are the same as when af is coming. I'd say I'm trying not to get my hopes up so the let down isn't so bad, but I'll just be honest this time...my hopes are up.
> 
> Someone please help me stay calm. Going :wacko: over here!



I know what you mean, i started spotting 8dpo last cycle and that has never happened before, i was also getting more twinges than cramps, and not my usual pre af symptoms, part of me wanted to get excited but i just had a feeling it wasnt anything positive, and i was right, as after 6 days of spotting af showed up... i think every cycle that goes by im learning not to look into everything and not to get excited until i see a bfp, this cycle i wont be testing until af is due!


----------



## SLH

Wookie, when your lines go very faint it means that your estrogen is high. Now one line should get darker, or both lines will get darker and you will get your peak. Sometimes my sticks had very faint lines that I could barely see, and I would usually get a peak a couple of days later. I think you will ovulate in a few days.


----------



## mrsc81

SLH said:


> :hi: and welcome No Doubt and mrsc81.
> mrsc81, it must be so frustrating to have those long cycles. To have 4 cycles since August must be infuriating. Are you taking any medication to help? What's the difference between PCO and PCOS? I'm sorry for all of the questions.



PCO means you have cysts on your ovaries which apparantely alot of women have PCOS can mean you have the syndrome, which could include several factors, could be cysts, hormone imbalance, weight issues, excess hair, irregular or absent af, lack of ovulation etc..
My cycles were actually shorter before i started ttc, typical! But the more weight ive lost the longer my cycles seem to have got, i dont know if it is weight related though as i am a normal bmi maybe my body is a bit stressed due to my big weight loss, i started taking agnus castus last cycle and had a 42 day cycle, one previous was an unusual 54 days, so im hoping this one will be shorter. For the past year my cycles have been 34, 27, 32, 42, 41, 35, 42 (ttc), 54 (ttc), 42 (ttc).


----------



## Mrs.B.

MrsC81, wow! what a fantastic weight loss!! How did you manage it?


----------



## mrsc81

Mrs.B. said:


> MrsC81, wow! what a fantastic weight loss!! How did you manage it?

1200 calorie a day diet and gym 5 times a week, it was tough but i was very focused and motivated! :thumbup:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. I've really been trying to take a step back but I know I would miss you guys too incredibly much! :) Soooo I lurk and then come back with a long post...I'm cheating off SLH's post to make it easier on me to respond so if I miss anything or anyone, blame it on SLH :haha: JK doll. LOVE YOU!

Welcome to the new ladies! As I'm sure you saw on the first part of this thread we all have our test dates on the first page so if you could let me know your test dates that would be AWESOME!!! :) And yes, you have come to the right thread. We love ALL our ladies :) Very supportive group we've formed here.

No Doubt: I feel like you explained my whole story. The only difference between you and me is that I have been ttc 12 months and this is also my last cycle (clomid free) before the FS. And My bloodwork did come back abnormal for the cd3 tests. My testosterone was elevated. otherwise, even down to your DH's SA, we're completely the same. I was diagnosed with PCOS in July of last year. 
Congratulations on buying your house. DH and I have been in our own house for 2 1/2 years and it's been awesome. A lot of work and money but the fact that we own our own home is an amazing feeling.
Those symptoms sound awesome but from experience I wouldn't get your hopes up too much until you see your elevated temp (i can't remember if you do temp) and or that BFP. I've really tried hard not to look into symptoms it makes getting AF a little more bearable. 

mrsc81: I feel your pain with the long cycles. I used to have them before Clomid and metformin and I'm hoping that this cycle off clomid I work like a normal person. TTC is a million times harder when you see all the other girls cycling around you. You feel like you have been on one cycle for a year when others have had like 20 cycles already. But it's hard either way. I hope something happens soon to help with your cycles. Agnus castus did start helping me and so did b complex but clomid really did the trick really fast for me. Good luck and I hope you have a short road ahead of you.

Pookabear: I think we all missed you bunches!! I'm glad you're doing well and got some answers at your doctors. I'm not sure what to tell you about the depression meds or anything, but apparently they're doctors and know all! I want to say my mom was on antidepressants with my little sister but I have no idea for sure I can check if you want! 

Mrs. B: get bding!! It sounds like your O time is right around the corner!! Best of luck and lots of :dust to you!! 

SLH: That is crazy. I know how weird it felt for me having short cycles for the first time. It boggles your mind but I really relaly hope that this is it for you! Yay for two freakin eggs!! Your chart does look awesome. I think that part of it is the progesterone suppositories and then the fact that you released two eggs means that you probably have more natural progesterone too from the TWO corpus luteums! I have everything crossed for you that both eggies stick!

Wookie: Hey doll! hows that clomid treating you?? 

Keekee! I love reading your journal! you're so funny. Are you just standing in the mirror starting at your perfect tatas all day? I probably would be lol. Hope you're even more healed now! I know you had a temp drop but hopefully its your body giving your boobies more time to heal before they fill up with milk! Wait, will you be able to breast feed? I know probably really stupid question. Sorry if it's a sore subject :dohh: 

AFM: CD10 here. DH took our talk very seriously and is making changes he's taking more charge in th bedroom and it's amazing. Hopefully he gives us a couple days off before I really get into fertile time, but I won't decline any booty time with that sexy hunk of a man etiher!! ;)..that is, if my body decides to be normal off clomid. I would really be depressed if I don't ovulate like i have been the past five cycles. That's so depressing having long cycles. he also asked me on a date yesterday and we had an amazing time. We had a little nooky time and then We went to a european place we had never been to before downtown...it was in a basement and it was really cool atmosphere. Really expensive I found out but when in rome....lol it was very romantic and they had a live jazz band there...then we went to the arcade and played some air hockey and some other games and then went to the movie "the sitter" with jonah hill and it was freaking hilarious. OH! And i've lost 9lbs already...only 17 more to go!! :happydance: wish me luck! 

That's all I got for now....seee you later!


----------



## mrsc81

Im on cd3, so January was a BFN for me...I will give you a date of 22nd february, as 42 days seems to be my most common cycle length, but i will know for sure when i get my peaks! x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Awesome work on the weight loss!! Gives me more motivation!! I have a hard time with not eating what I want...especially sweets and carbs which is exactly what I need to stay away from. 

I also forgot to mention...we didn't talk about babies or ttc once until we were almost home...because my friend boss said that he was going to spoil our kids rotten and asked if that was okay. Then we started talking about the little LA Lakers shoes I bought when we got engaged and how we need a baby to fill them, but the talk wasn't sad at all. Just looking forward to the future :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Remind me in february...lol I gotta do one month at a time otherwise I get really confused!


----------



## No Doubt

SLH, how long have you been ttc? Your chart does look, mine always look jacked up. In the entire 18 cycles, I think only about 6 have looked half-way decent...not good, just half-way decent. But I always ovulate which I guess is the most important thing. At least with having to take clomid and having bloodwork done, I've been able to truly confirm that for the past 5 months. Hopefully this month will be confirmed with a little one.

MrsC81 I was diagnosed with pcos when I was 19. I had skipped 5 cycles and I was freaking out because I thought I was preggo. I finally found an obgyn that actually listened to me and did some reasearch and testing who found that this was the case. My cyles have been irregular in the past, but since I've been married, 11/28/09, they have been coming like clockwork. Most cycles are 28 days, but a couple have been around 30. The weight is definately a struggle, but I'm dealing. Since I was at my biggest, I've lost 33lbs. I want to lose at least another 37.


----------



## No Doubt

GdaneMom4now said:


> No Doubt: I feel like you explained my whole story. The only difference between you and me is that I have been ttc 12 months and this is also my last cycle (clomid free) before the FS. And My bloodwork did come back abnormal for the cd3 tests. My testosterone was elevated. otherwise, even down to your DH's SA, we're completely the same. I was diagnosed with PCOS in July of last year.
> Congratulations on buying your house. DH and I have been in our own house for 2 1/2 years and it's been awesome. A lot of work and money but the fact that we own our own home is an amazing feeling.
> Those symptoms sound awesome but from experience I wouldn't get your hopes up too much until you see your elevated temp (i can't remember if you do temp) and or that BFP. I've really tried hard not to look into symptoms it makes getting AF a little more bearable.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Gdanemom, I will be testing on the 23rd. I do take my temp but I try not to look at that as much. My temps are always all over the place, especially the first half of the month, and with the clomid it's worse because I have hotflashes really bad. After ovulation they tend to level out a bit and remain high through the beginning of my next cycle then once I start the clomid it's back to all over the place.


----------



## Mrs.B.

My temps are all over the place too, this month they look likr waves lol


----------



## wookie130

My chart is really wierd looking too so far...I'm getting several open dots for no apparent reason, and it's really up and down. I'm not sure what's up with the open data points...they're all done at the same time, so who knows.

SLH- I forgot about how the estrogen lines fade as your actual estrogen increases! I'm really holding out hope for you this month, whether you are, or not! I think your chances are excellent...as good as they've been in a long time, huh?

Gdane- I was wondering where you went! :hugs:
I've been okay...I'm also on CD 10, and no sign of a LH surge yet. Sounds like you and your DH have been having some good nooky. DH and I are holding out until my surge, and then the craziness begins.

No Doubt- I think you'll find it helpful to talk to Gdane here...she's right, your stories ARE really similar. Congrats on the weight loss, both of you! It's not easy, but the results are rewarding!

AFM- I have NO energy. I feel a bit depressed, and lethargic. Not sure if the winter doldrums are setting in finally, or if it's the clomid, or what. Majorly sad over babies, or more accurately, the lack of babies. And to top it off, I'm dwelling on the fact that my due date is a month from today, on Valentine's Day, of all things. I should be hugely fat and pregnant at this point. But it wasn't meant to be with that pregnancy, I guess.

Fortunately, I'm all caught up on housework, laundry, and any other weekend household obligations, so I shouldn't feel too guilty about being paralyzed in bed in front of the TV.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wookie, hey love I'm sorry you ar feeling down. I know clomid can do it. Ttc can do it and winter is not a fun time. I swear I have that seasonal depression thing. Its gotten way better since I've been with dh. I'm j jealous your all caught up on house work. I'm doing really deep cleaning today and I'm counting that as my work out. Holy cow my house is dusty and hairy! Kaya needs to get shaved baldI think! Lol. I'm so sorry about your terrible anniversary coming up. But like you said its probably meant to be. 

I was actually thinking about that...maybe its good I haven't gotten pregnant yet. By the time I have my baby if I get pregnant this cycle, I'll be at my job a year meaning I will have vacation pay. And my real insurance start at the beginning of february. Everything happens for a reason. :hugs: dh made me laugh he got money out of his check to put in the the baby fund and I was standing by it and he holds it up and goes, "i want to put it innnnn" all whiny l ike I was going to steal it and put it in for him. Lol goon.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just read this on your journal too gdane, that's so cute :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I've been trying not to copy and paste...beside that post I think I'm doing ok


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry I didn't mean It like that, I just meant I just read it there. Its great tat he's excited about your savibg, bless him


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No I didn't either! Lol my phone posted before I wanted it to. anyways, how are you doing girlie


----------



## Mrs.B.

:thumbup: Yeah I'm ok thanks, Just having a chill evening with hubby, watching some Vampire diaries :haha: I love it

Woah! just looked at my previous post, seems I cannot type on my phone! Sorry about that

Loved your baby dreams btw... very interesting! Wonder if you'll catch the beginning soon?


----------



## wookie130

I just took my afternoon digi opk, and I got a smiley!!!!! Whoa, and it's only CD 10!!!! So, I guess this evening it's time to BD like a mad woman! I never imagined clomid would have me surging this soon...but, those smileys are accurate...right?


----------



## Mrs.B.

good luck wookie :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah I would say so wook. Get bding


----------



## wookie130

Okay ladies! Cue the porn music!!!!!!!!!!!

(Kiddin'!!!)


----------



## wookie130

So, the following conversation just happened between DH and I:

DH: "So when do you need my lovin'?"

Me: "Whenever you would like to be loved this evening."

DH: "Can it be after the game?"

Me: "If you please. I need to shower anyway."

DH: "Okay."

Now THAT, ladies, is passion in your thirties!!! LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLH

Lol Wookie, my husband and I are the exact same way. 

Yes, smiley faces are accurate, so cue the porn and get busy LOL. If it helps your husband perform better, I say let him watch it. That is super early for a smiley face. I'm glad the Clomid did its job and made O come faster. You probably have a nice huge eggy, or maybe a few of them, just waiting for the :spermy: to come and find them. Good luck, and I hope you get you get a sticky bfp this cycle.


----------



## wookie130

He actually doesn't need porn to get it going...I was referring to the porn he and I were to about to create!!! LOL!

His low sex-drive thing has actually been so much better since he's been off the Prozac...it has made a huge difference. The one and only time we've utilized porn (since the failed insemination attempt) was for the SA. So, I'm glad he's not a big porn-lover.

My legs are on the wall as we speak!

I do have this niggling feeling that the + digi couldn't be right...I mean, this early? On 50 mg of Clomid? It just seems wierd. I wonder if my follies were even ready. We may BD again tomorrow, and Monday...but I'm just wondering if this is accurate.


----------



## Pookabear

I would think it's accurate wook!! Woohoo for the porn you created LOL
I hope the prozac donesn't make my sex drive go down-- we can't have that!! LOL
Hope your not depressed anymore since you got the smiley, hoping it cheered you up!! 

Slh, gdane, and wook
I agree about the prozac thing, funny thing is I'm not even depressed I went in there because of severe mood swings during pms that is unbearable and he said they usually treat it with prozac, not even sure it will help and I too was concerned about taking it with ttc and he said it will be fine but i dont know if i want to take chances in causing any issues, but honestly i dont know if i can go another month w crazy hormones either so its iffy!! Today I'm on cd 7 and af is gone so I am super in the mood and ready to go.. I am suprised still that he didn't suggest clomid, he said i didn't need it if im ovulating, but i ovulated years ago and still took it...who knows... we will see what hubbys sa looks like when he gets it, hopefully it comes back ok...i wonder if fertil aid will cure all?? lol wonder if it will help the mood swings and get me that bfp?? hmmm lol
Gdane great job on the weight loss , i gained a lb or two back because of keeping busy with school and havent been keeping up on my healthy eating like usually do but oh well ill get back on it soon!!


----------



## Pookabear

oh and LOL wookie at the whole, 30s love making thing! We also do the same thing at times haha! I though like it better when we just do it rather than talking about it first but it usually happens the way you and slh describe it haha


----------



## SLH

wookie130 said:


> He actually doesn't need porn to get it going...I was referring to the porn he and I were to about to create!!! LOL!
> 
> His low sex-drive thing has actually been so much better since he's been off the Prozac...it has made a huge difference. The one and only time we've utilized porn (since the failed insemination attempt) was for the SA. So, I'm glad he's not a big porn-lover.
> 
> My legs are on the wall as we speak!
> 
> I do have this niggling feeling that the + digi couldn't be right...I mean, this early? On 50 mg of Clomid? It just seems wierd. I wonder if my follies were even ready. We may BD again tomorrow, and Monday...but I'm just wondering if this is accurate.

lol, sorry for the misunderstanding. I read somewhere that watching porn helps make the sperm stronger, so I get my husband to watch it. 

Trust your digital! Those 5 little white pills do AMAZING things. Look at what they did to me. I ovulated 2 eggs and they were both mature by day 10, possibly earlier. Your LH wouldn't surge unless your follicles were mature. I bet you will get a peak on your monitor tomorrow morning.


----------



## SLH

Gdane, I think it's fantastic that you are working out and losing weight. Maybe it will help you get your bfp before you need any treatment from a fertility specialist. I think I'm way behind, so I'm going to read your journal later.


----------



## No Doubt

Lol Wookie. My hubby and I are in our twenties and we sound like that, only for us the "game" is school, work, or the dogs. I think the surge is correct. I have ovulated as early as cd 11. So I would say get to making that porn woman...lol!!


----------



## Pookabear

No doubt I forgot to mention! I love your avatar! I used to Looooove tweety years ago! well I guess I still do, I just am not as into him as I used to be! I hope things are going well for you! Any new symptoms?? I hope this is your month!


----------



## Pookabear

This is off topic but I want to add that I went to dinner tonight with my sister and brother in law, hubby had to work and they let me pick the place and mmmmmmmm was it yummy!! LOL we went to this wine bar and bistro that I Love! I ended up getting scallops that were spicy with bleu cheese crumbles spinach and pecans ughh it was heavanly! Lol 
I also wonder if I will ovulate early this itme, I have been in the mood to get jiggy since yesterday and af just left lol friday


----------



## No Doubt

Pooka, yeah I'm a huge Tweety fan. I'm hoping for a boy and I originally thought about a baby blue room with white pokadots and white ribbon, but then when I was looking for my avatar I came across a picture of a crib with tweety on it and fell in love. So when the time comes, Baby's room may be yellow and I can just tell people we chose a gender neutral color...not because of tweety...lol.
Not really any new symptoms. At one point today for a few minutes it felt like the beggining of AF...you know that pulling feeling when things are just getting started, but it wasn't bad and like I say it only lasted maybe 2 or 3 minutes.
What part of OH are you in if you don't mind me asking? I'm in Pittsburgh so OH isn't that far from me.
Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Pookabear

I don't mind at all! Im in Columbus, Ohio and the hubs and I are steelers fans LOL I am on cd 7 today so im in the boring part, but af is gone thankfully!!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear, I'm glad you had a lovely dinner. 

Are you doing anything this cycle to track ovulation, or are you just going to go with the flow? 

No Doubt, I am also hoping for a boy, but at this point I don't care what I get as long as the baby is healthy.

The progesterone is causing me to have weird symptoms. I seem to be more tired than usual and my nipples hurt like hell. I don't have chin acne like I did last month, so I'm happy about that. 

TMI alert: DH came to me today, and he said that my miffy looked bruised. He said it wasn't its normal colour, so he looked it up and found out that it's a pregnancy sign. Something about blood flow increase. I don't think I'm pregnant though because I saw a red speck on the toilet paper earlier. I'm sort of worried about this because what if it's something serious?


----------



## No Doubt

SLH, I don't think you should be worried. Are you feeling any other kind of way that worries you? I've heard the same about that being a preggo symptom, but also the red speck. That could be implantation bleeding. Are you in pain at all? As long as it's not heavy, which it doesn't sound like, I wouldn't worry. Hopefully that's all it is and you'll be telling us good news soon!


----------



## SLH

No Doubt said:


> SLH, I don't think you should be worried. Are you feeling any other kind of way that worries you? I've heard the same about that being a preggo symptom, but also the red speck. That could be implantation bleeding. Are you in pain at all? As long as it's not heavy, which it doesn't sound like, I wouldn't worry. Hopefully that's all it is and you'll be telling us good news soon!

Thank you. You are right I should have nothing to worry about. 

I'm not in any pain or any discomfort. There's no strange discharge or odour. 

I get these blood specks every month after ovulation. I'm convinced that I won't see them when I'm pregnant. It's an indication every month that AF is coming. I'm going to bring it up when I see the fertility specialist again. 

So, when are you going to test, or are you waiting for AF? I"m going to test at 13dpo.


----------



## No Doubt

I am going to test on the 23rd...14 dpo. I normally test the day af is supposed to come so I can prepare for the next month, i.e. clomid, tests, etc. I said I was going to wait until AF from now on, but this month I have to cause I have my first appt with the specialist this month.


----------



## SLH

That's like me. I usually don't test and wait for AF to show, but because I'm on progesterone I need to know whether or not I'm pregnant so I can stop taking them if I'm not. I won't get AF until I stop them. Last month I had a 17 day luteal phase. This month I'm going to have a long luteal phase as well because if AF comes too early she will be here when we go on our trip, and that would suck.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey everyone, 

Gosh its been busy on here over night!

SLH you have so much that seems to be going in favour this month! Good luck hun

:haha: wookie to cue the porn music :winkwink: hope you catch your eggy

Pook, your dinner sounded lush! I'm so hungry right now, time to get some breakfast I think.

No Doubt, good luck with FS when you have it

AFM: still no peak this morning, but I was supprised, sticks other line has taken over from the one it starts with, but the monitor knows best :haha: I'm making sure we get the BDing in anyways :happydance:


----------



## wookie130

Ugh. I'm up so early!

Well, my monitor gave me a high this morning. I believe with the CBFM and clomid, you can end up with a bunch of highs...either that or the + digi opk was a bust? We dtd last night, and will do it again tomorrow night, as we're going to follow a SMEP-type schedule. We'll just keep at it, I suppose. I do trust the results of the digi opk, as I got negatives days 7-9, and I don't think I'd start getting clomid false positives on day 10 out of the blue for no apparent reason. So, we'll see.

Pook, your dinner did sound amazing! Yum!

Mrs. B- What cycle day are you on? I'm going to take a quick gander at your chart. Have you considered taking regular opk's in the afternoon or early evening? I'm glad I'm doing it, because I do have a suspicion that the medication can screw with the monitor results. I don't know.

SLH- When are you going on your trip again? I am praying and praying for you, that you caught an egg (or two)! Your BD schedule is impeccable, so you should feel great that you did all you could do this cycle.

I need to keep up with everyone's journals in here. I suck at stalking. I generally just come here, and once and a great while I randomly scope out a journal or two...who knows, maybe I'll start my own here soon.


----------



## Mrs.B.

wookie130 said:


> Mrs. B- What cycle day are you on? I'm going to take a quick gander at your chart. Have you considered taking regular opk's in the afternoon or early evening? I'm glad I'm doing it, because I do have a suspicion that the medication can screw with the monitor results. I don't know.

Ive never got decent readings on the monitor due to pcos, but now i can see a change in the lines which never happened before, I am tempted by opks but dont really know anything about them. How do they work and are they easy to read or can you get confused by them easy? x


----------



## wookie130

Well, I found the regular dip strip-type opk's to be a friggin' nightmare. Having to "interpret" depth of color of the lines, comparing lines, ugh. It's a pain in the ass. That's why this month I went ahead and ordered a 20 pack of CBE digis from amazon...they're cheaper on that site than in most stores, and the smiley/no smiley thing is really error-proof.

I did take a peak at your chart, and I'm willing to bet you're going to have to put your foot down and make them raise your dose. UNLESS...you really do ovulate later on this month. 100 mg or even 150 mg may be what it takes to kick it into gear for you, or perhaps pairing the Clomid with some Metformin. Or, a clomid and IUI combo. There really is a lot to try...but that chart does have me wondering, Mrs. B.

Good luck, dear. If you don't plan to use opk's, I'd just continue to bd every other day until AF shows up, if not more often than that.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Wookie, I know my charts a nightmare! Ive given up trying to guess at it :haha: but there is a change in my sticks than before on the clomid so thats something I guess.

The doc did mention perhaps giving me metformin when I see them in Feb, but I have a feeling there will be a catch, somehow they're never straight forward, i dont know, hopefully I'm wrong and they will and it will help. I'm hoping they do and the metformin gives a kick start to my weightloss, I very much struggle loosing weight, even with diet and excercise.


----------



## Mrs.B.

On a different note, my bloomin neighbours are doing my head in!! They have been screaming at each other since last night! Shes only about 18 and hes not much older, theres a baby girl in the house, I feel so sorry for her having to listen to that!


----------



## wookie130

Awww, I hate that. I can't understand for the life of me how people can argue and scream like that in front of a little one...it hurts my heart for the child.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I just tried a morph thing online where they blend yours and OH pics to create baby image... Yes I am bored lol

First ones a boy, seconds a girl lol
 



Attached Files:







me n kev boy.png
File size: 115.2 KB
Views: 0









me n kev girl.png
File size: 119.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just for fun I tried me with taylor lautner too :haha: :rofl: Yummy
 



Attached Files:







taylor lautner boy.png
File size: 116.9 KB
Views: 2









taylor lautner girl.png
File size: 133.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SLH

Those are scary looking kids LOL. What website did you use? I want to make one.


----------



## No Doubt

That looks like fun. I want to try too...lol.


----------



## SLH

This is the website https://www.morphthing.com/

I just mashed up mine and DH's face to make a kid, but the kid looked exactly like us, so I don't think I will be posting a picture lol. Oh, and our kid looked like he/she was 17 lol.


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## SLH

deleted


----------



## SLH

I'm sorry everyone for the deleted messages. 

I made a new baby that's kind of cute in an ugly way lol. 

https://img515.imageshack.us/img515/2805/ourbaby.jpg

Isn't it funny, Mrs. B, how our babies look a like?


----------



## Mrs.B.

haha, your kid looks like mine a TLs, not so much mine and Hubs :haha: I know they're not going to look like that but it just fun isnt it


----------



## SLH

He has my husbands nose I think lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think I like our little girl lol


----------



## SLH

Wookie, there were a couple of months where I had a smiley before I had a peak on my monitor. Clomid is also known for screwing up the monitor. You will more than likely get a peak tomorrow. 

You should get a journal. I know writing about things that bug me, like TTC, helps a little bit.


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> I think I like our little girl lol

I do too. She is cute. I'm going to make a little girl now. lol.


----------



## SLH

Here's my girl:

https://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6219/babygirlo.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww shes cute :haha:


----------



## SLH

I made another baby. This one is a little baby, and by far the cutest one yet lol.

https://img827.imageshack.us/img827/8649/ourlittlebaby.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww if this is anything to go by your going to have really cute kids! :haha:


----------



## SLH

So are you, but your boy looks a little creepy LOL. These pictures look more like us than other sites I have tried. Thanks for the site. It's fun. Now I think I'm going to go and make an interracial baby lol. I think it's funny that they give you an option for ethnicity. Obviously looking at our pictures anyone can tell that we are caucasian lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I wonder what will happen if you chose one of the others?!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think my boy looks girly and troubled lol


----------



## SLH

I was going to say that your boy looks like a psychopath lol.


----------



## SLH

I just tried mixing the races and my baby still turned out white lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

haha, yes he does, I'd love a boy, so maybe I need to find Taylor Lautner :rofl:


----------



## SLH

Who is Taylor Lautner?


----------



## SLH

Never mind, I looked him up. He's good looking, but he isn't my type. I hate dark hair lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

He is exactly my type :haha: but obviously not in reality as my hubs is nothing like that :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

You two are KILLING ME with your morphed baby heads!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think all of those kids are cute...well, maybe not the boy so much, but ya know.

I want to try it!


----------



## No Doubt

Here's my little boy:
[URL=https://www.morphthing.com/baby/12032179-Baby-of-me-jpg-and-david-jpg?key=e4fdcf16c4cf967353a4a8168496bf27][IMG]https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/e4fdcf16c4cf967353a4a8168496bf27/0/12032179/Baby-of-me-jpg-and-david-jpg.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]
and my little girl:
[URL=https://www.morphthing.com/baby/12032192-Baby-of-me-jpg-and-david-jpg?key=d61cdd3e8dedecb57e87bffc0e5e5c3b][IMG]https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/d61cdd3e8dedecb57e87bffc0e5e5c3b/0/12032192/Baby-of-me-jpg-and-david-jpg.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SLH

Your babies are really cute No Doubt. The boy has a long head, but he's cute lol. 

Wookie, you need to try it. It's fun lol. morphthing.com


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww cute no doubt!!


----------



## No Doubt

Aww thanks SLH. It's weird cause the little girl actually looks like me when I was younger. My mom has a picture of me in pokadot dress when I was really young and this reminds me of that picture.


----------



## SLH

It's funny that you say that because the baby picture looks just like me when I was a baby. The little girl looked nothing like me though lol, well maybe some features, but I have no idea where she got that hair from lol.


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...it's always the hair. To this day my mother tells me "I don't know where you got that from. This is me and that's me and that'se me, but that hair...that must be from the other side of the family." It's always the hair.


----------



## wookie130

Okay. Yet another wookie fertility mystery for my lovely ladies to help me with:

Yesterday there was that + digi smiley opk in the afternoon, on CD 10. So, we bd'ed, went to bed, and this morning, I get a high on my monitor. I was sort of expecting a peak, but clomid probably mucke that up.

So this afternoon, curiosity got the best of me, and I took another smiley opk. Negative. Ummm....was my surge seriously that short that I already ovulated???? 

I'm confused. I don't know if I should treat this as a fluke, and keep testing in the afternoons, in the event I get a second surge, or, just wait for a temp rise, or, or, or.....???????


If I've already ovulated, we only dtd once this cycle, last night. Do I even remotely have a chance at a BFP? I'm also supposed to go get my progesterone redrawn 7 days after my surge is detected, which now apparently means this upcoming Saturday.

Good grief. Can I have a month that isn't completely bizarre???


----------



## SLH

Wookie, I have had this happen to me before. I only had one smiley and the next day it was gone. The only difference between me and you is my monitor peaked, but I suspect the Clomid could screw up the monitor, and I wasn't on it at the time. Anyway, I always ovulate on the day I get a negative OPK after getting a positive one. If that's how it's working for you, you could be ovulating today. Some women ovulate 2 days after the test goes negative. I would continue to test if your temperature doesn't rise. Because your temperature hasn't rised yet, you haven't ovulated. You DTD yesterday, so if you ovulate today your BD timing is awesome! Those little guys can live for a long time in the right environment. If your temperature doesn't rise by Tuesday, the positive smiley was probably a fluke. 

Do you and DH have the energy to bd again tonight?


----------



## SLH

Well, I'm probably going slightly insane, but I am feeling the weirdest cramp pressure thing in my uterus. I'm getting excited this month, but I shouldn't be. Dumb body.


----------



## No Doubt

SLH, I know what you mean, today I had a very light headache that lasts a couple of minutes but comes and goes and I keep having those feelings like it's the beginning of my period, but not painful or anything. That coupled with the other symptoms. But I feel like you...stupid body.

Wookie I'm not sure what that means. I don't use a monitor so I can't really help you out with that. Speaking of which, how exactly does the monitor work?


----------



## wookie130

SLH...pressure in the uterus is a great thing!!!! I did have that in early pregnancy. Go brush your teeth...if your gums bleed a little, this is also an excellent sign!!!


----------



## wookie130

Okay, based on your advice SLH, I'm going to go try to recue the porn music.

May God be with us...LOL!


----------



## SLH

My gums aren't bleeding, but I will keep an eye out on it. It's weird how I'm experiencing so many new things. My body feels different. Okay, now I'm going totally nuts lol. I used to symptom spot all of the time, and then it made me feel like an idiot.


----------



## wookie130

No Doubt, to answer your question, the Clearblue Fertility Monitor is a computerized monitor that reads 2 hormones, estrogen, and LH. As you approach ovulation, your estrogen increases, so the monitor will give you low, high, or peak fertility days. The "peak" days are when the monitor picks up your LH surge, and is your most fertile time. It is one of the best ways to determine when ovulation is most likely to occur, and it is extremely reliable and accurate....UNLESS you're on Clomid like me, and then it's not!!! LOL!!!

SLH- Do you have just a wierd gut feeling that you MAY get your bfp? Because that instinctual thing says a lot!!! Your chart about makes me want to pass out, it's so awesome!


----------



## SLH

I'm having a lot of mixed emotions. One minute I think this is it, it's my turn finally, and then one minute I think it's impossible and my odds of winning the lottery would be better. My gut usually tells me that I'm out, but this month I'm not feeling that way. I'm not feeling out, but I'm not feeling in lol. This has been a weird month. I'm at the point in my two week wait where waiting is driving me nuts, and I'm so tempted to test in a day or two.


----------



## No Doubt

Just try to stay postitive SLH. And you don't want to test to early and bfn and then be disappointed. When are you supposed to test? Hopefully this is your month!!! Sending good vibes and lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## wookie130

I wouldn't test any earlier than 14 dpo...even if this ISN'T your month, great things are happening that increases your chances. So, stay strong and positive!


----------



## SLH

Thanks guys. It's only a matter of time before it happens now. I have had 2 normal cycles so far, so I guess I just need to be patient.


----------



## SLH

I think if we all stay positive then we will all get our bfp's in no time.


----------



## wookie130

It is so important to keep some sort of positivity going, even if that means that you wake up NOT wanting to pull your hair out! 

Obviously those of us who have been doing all but standing on our hands singing Gregorian Chant to get pregnant are strong ladies...to take charge of the situation after repeated failures, getting back up, and dusting ourselves off for the next cycle takes major cajones.

Just think of how strong we'll be when we actually get to be mothers!


----------



## wookie130

Well, we BD'ed again.

It damn-near killed us, but we managed. LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLH

Wohoo Wookie, You are on a roll. I'm convinced that you're getting knocked up this cycle. :dust:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Another high this morning! Damn, we've BD so much recently I'm worried that if we finally get a peak there will be nothing left to give lol


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hey Ladies. Sorry I haven't come back since the other day when I posted the bad news. No it's not going to matter about the referrals we have to do it the tricare way. ugh. I'm so depressed that I've completely lost my sex drive. Not to mention the fact that I've been sick too. But the dr did give me the meds for the sinus infection. Funny when I went to the pharmacy to pick them up since they prescribed me antibotics the woman behind the counter is like, "I have to tell you if you're taking birth control that antiboitics will cancel them out." I laughed at her and said even if I was taking BC that would be a good thing because I've been trying to get pregnant for almost 5 years. HAHAHA I'm in such a terrible down slope right now I just feel hopeless. I made the announcement on facebook tonight that we are moving. I feel like I could throw up. DH really wants to BD but I've just used the sick excuse to try to avoid it. It's almost my O time and I"m not even sure that I care right now. :(


----------



## No Doubt

Lekker I'm sorry you are feeling so boxed in. I understand your frustration of knowing there are so many options out there and not being able to use them. But don't give up hope. I know you still care and obviously so does your husband. If nothing else be happy about that. I know that probably doesn't help but I think you should still keep trying. You don't want to miss cycles and then wonder what if. I hope you feel better.

Yay Wookie! I thought I was only one feeling tired and exhausted after being all the time...lol. It's like dh can go forever but after those special days I'm done...lol. Hopefully this is it for you.

SLH how are things for you? Still freaking out...lol. Anything new on the scene for you?


----------



## wookie130

Lekker, honey, I'm sorry you're sick and depressed. That's not a great combo. What is tricare? If I were within driving driving distance of you, I'd bring you a cup of tea. Don't you wish these doctors and specialists could just make housecalls like they did on the Andy Griffith Show in Mayberry? Give you low-down on your hormones and uterus while sitting on your couch, wherever you're at in the country?

Now don't shoot me...but this could be a positive move. I know it doesn't seem like it now, but perhaps when you move, you will like the change of scenery - the warm weather, the shopping, the ocean, the sunshine, etc. And if you get to BDing now before and during ovulation, perhaps you could get a baby out of the deal to take to the beach!!! :)

I really believe with some investigating, you can find a good baby doctor that is covered in Cali. Hell, they have everything there! I'm praying for you that this works out in your favor, and it really could.

Give the man some nookie. You really could end up with a baby out of it, you never know, and you may actually have fun having sex too!!! And that would be wonderful! Change sucks...life definitely does not follow a formula, and sometimes the best thing we can do is just roll with it, with a smile. Things WILL look up, babe. 

Let's give this thing a chance...and give yourself a chance too! Things will work itself out, as long as you remain proactive, positive, and flexible. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

AFM, monitor is still on "high," and no thermal shift. My temps have been the same the last 3 mornings, actually.

Who the hell knows?


----------



## SLH

Lekker, I'm sorry you are feeling down :hugs: Being depressed and sick at the same time is not a good thing. I hope the anti-biotics work and you are feeling better soon. 

Maybe Wookie was right, maybe you'll love it down in California. I know it doesn't seem like that way now, but once you are moved and settled in things might start looking up. Everything happens for a reason! Maybe the move will help you in some way that you aren't even aware of right now, and in a few years you'll look back and be like "thank god we moved to California". 

Don't ever give up hope. I don't know about anyone else, but it's the only thing that keeps me going. You will be a mother one day, and that day will come before you know it. Before we know it we'll be having grandchildren. 

Mrs. B, I would take a BD break for a day or two. You don't want DH to run out of swimmers. I know whenever we have lots and lots of sex it seems like there is less of DH's semen. Having too much sex might make you too tired for when you do peak. 

Wookie, that's weird that your monitor hasn't peaked yet when you got a positive digital yesterday. I wonder if your monitor is wrong, or if your digital is wrong. I have been looking at the chart gallery in FF, and I have noticed lots of people who got only highs on their monitor and 1 positive OPK. Are you going to continue to use the digitals? 

No Doubt, how are you doing? 

WHERE ON EARTH IS GDANE? 

AFM, my chart is giving me false hope. It's way too pretty for my liking. Today my temperature reached an all time high of a whopping 37.2 (98.96)! People have said that progesterone is known for making charts look pretty, but my chart didn't look this pretty last month lol. I still keep seeing these little specks of blood on the TP, okay well I've seen it twice, and it's starting to freak me out. I wonder if it is related to AF coming, or if I would have it even if I was pregnant. I have no idea. I still can't believe I'm only on cycle day 17, but 7dpo lol...weird for me. 

TMI I'm also having weird symptoms like acid reflux. I keep throwing up in my mouth. My aunt once told me that once that starts to happen I'll probably end up pregnant because she said that was the first thing that has happened to her.


----------



## wookie130

SLH- Your chart makes me want to die, it's so awesome!!! It really could be the progesterone...

BUT...there's the uterine pressure, that _feeling_, and now heartburn stuff. Did you know that the more often you experience heartburn/acid reflux, the more hair will be on your baby's head? It's a fact! Wierd, huh? This COULD be the month, SLH!!!

Now, freak that I am, I went ahead and called the Clearblue Easy Hotline, as this CD 10 smiley digi, no peak, no temp rise thing is bugging the hell out of me.

And the lady was very helpful. She said the Clomid will most likely mess with the CBFM. She said it does NOT affect the digi smiley opk's (now, I don't know whether I believe this or not, but whatever), and I should absolutely trust the + I got the other day. I asked her why I would then get a negative the very next day, and she said that is how the stick reader works...you are NOT SUPPOSED to test after the first smiley. You just need to get to BDing after the smiley, within 12-36 hours. I then asked why my chart isn't reflecting a thermal shift, and she said that at CBE, they don't find charting to be very reliable (as I'm rolling my eyes to that one)...so, she said in a nutshell, that I should trust that CD 10 smiley.

Now, STILL being skeptical, I think I'll continue to test with the smiley's in the afternoons anyway. If I get another surge in a few days, or later this month, then maybe that's really go-time for ovulation. The Clearblue Mistress seemed to think that go-time is NOW, but whatever. I just don't trust it in my gut. And neither does my chart, apparently.


----------



## SLH

My husband asked my fertility specialist if OPK's could give you false surges, and he said yes. Sometimes your body will just produce too much of the hormone causing it to go positive. With this being said, however, I doubt this is the case. I don't know why, but I trust your digital. I think you are ovulating now and your temperature will rise tomorrow. I could be totally wrong.

I have read a lot that the CBFM will screw up if you are taking Clomid. The only reason why my CBFM didn't mess up and was because I had the HCG trigger shot. Since the HCG trigger shot mimics LH, my monitor peaked. If I hadn't got the shot, I don't think my monitor would have peaked.


----------



## No Doubt

SLH I'm good...still waiting and trying not go insane. Yesterday and today I am SOOOO moody. I looked at husband yesterday and got pissed off...and he didn't even say or do anything. I generally am not irritable like this but who knows. The acid reflux sounds good, not good for you but good for a bfp. That's one of the signs. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Wookie I think you should trust your digi too. Especially if you know clomid screws with the monitor.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I do hope gdane comes back to us when shes ready :(

SLH, yes I think a break is in order, it wasnt planned last night but hey ho! lol

I have ordered some opks but dont know when I will get them. Hubs had SA on monday, so I hope it doesnt clash with O if it happens!


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, I miss Gdane. Where arrrrrrre youuuuuuu?????

I hope she's okay. I like to keep our herd together...it helps me so much.

I've had a dreadful headache and queasy stomach today. Blech.

Mrs. B- I totally agree that you two deserve a night off from bding! One night won't hurt a thing, and will help DH build the swimmers back up. Any signs of ovulation yet? 

SLH- I hope those temps continue their nice steady rise!


----------



## No Doubt

So I woke up this morning feeling great, but now I feel like ass crack on a plate. I'm tired, my throat is a little scratchy, and I feel like a headache is trying to start but can't make up it's mind. Not to mention that everything and everyone is getting on my nerves. I swear, I better not be getting sick. My job is such a germ factory. Not to mention I take public transportation into downtown to work which has nothing but people hacking and coughing and sneezing all over the place. Sorry, I just had to rant a little bit. I get so whinny when I'm not feeling well, and I can't complain to my hubby cause he's avoiding me cause I'm not in the best mood and got snippy with him. Yep...tonight's gonna be a good night....


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hey ladies I've been lurking. Just been down in the dumps. I'm better today but I don't know if I'll post as much as I used to. I do have pictures of kaya that I will post later. We went for a walk and were walking on the river lol. My new avatar shows one of them...it cracks me up because it looks like she's ice skating or dancing. Sorry you're all having confusiong with your monitors and opks. That's why I stopped doing opks...they drove me mad. And I'm not using my CBFM because it's expensive. I don't think I'm going to ovulate normally. I had sticky cm and now it's creamy so who knows when I actually will ovulate not being on clomid. I'm on cd12 so some fertile cm should be here by now. :shrug: 

My boss friend goes to this lady that does muscle testing and kinesology and natural medicine...I have an appt with her tomorrow so I will see how it goes and let you know! I don't know how much I believe but he swears by it and is paying for it, so what have I got to lose?? 

SLH: I hope and pray this is your time. It's looking so good for you! Fx'd [-o&lt: :dust: Your symptoms sound sooo promising!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Gdane! I just posted on your journal...I'll keep up w/you on there, if that's your home base now.

Your new avatar of Kaya is awesome! She looks like a happy and healthy girl.

The naturopath or natural doctor sounds really interesting...does he/she perform acupuncture? I've heard great things about that not only for fertility, but for overall health and well-being. Of course if they offer massage and that type of thing, that would be cool too...I'm always good for a rub-down, you know? And since you're eating healthy, and working out, massage is soooo healthy. It helps release toxins that build up in your muscles, and that combined with a high H2O intake can solve sooooo many health issues.

Okaaaay. That was quite the little tangent I went on about massage (LOL!!!), but I hope your lifestyle changes help make you feel fabulous inside and out.

Because there are several of us on here that KNOW you're fabulous, so please don't be a total stranger around here. :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Awwww thanks wookie! :hugs: :cry: I love you girls. You did absolutely nothing yto make me run away


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hi: gdane, that sounds interesting, let us know how you get on with your appointment

Wookie, I'm not sure on my signs of ovulation as I've not seen a pattern before due to me not ovulating the majority of the time if at all, so It's difficult.

I've had a very small temp rise this morning so will see If anything comes of that


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies! :hi: sorry I haven't been around much on this thread but I have been keeping up with you all!

Gdane, I posted on your journal too - you're a big part of this thread and you are missed here. Hope the witch doctor helps...really interested to see how that works out. Love you lots :hugs:.

SLH, I am soooo hopeful for you this cycle! I'm keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:.

Wookie, how confusing with the OPKs and CBFM :growlmad:. This cycle I had peaks but no +ve OPK...bah. Hope the CBFM mistress is right :hugs:.

Lekker :hugs: sorry you're feeling crappy. Hope things work out for you, wookie's post said it all and maybe the change will be good in the end, although it might not seem like it now (wookie writes the best posts, we all need a little bit of wookie in our lives :kiss:.) 

Mrs b, pook, buckles :hugs::hugs::hugs:. 

No doubt, damn those hormones! :hugs:

Lul, where are you? Anybody heard from her?

Tryin, I know you're not posting here but wanted to send :hugs: and say I'm thinking of you sweetie.

AFM, am 15DPO, CD29 and still no AF although I feel like she's on her way. Keep running to the bathroom to see if she's arrived but it's just lots of watery CM (guess that's the Fertile CM :thumbup:.) I'm supposed to test today but I have no tests (what a dope) so I'll have to wait till I can get out and get some or until AF arrives, whichever comes first. My money's on AF. LOL.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I really do appreciate the encouragement. I just have a difficult time letting go of this dr. I truly felt he was my miracle worker. As for the Cali thing I've been weighing the pros and cons. Trying to find something to look forward to. So I'm a little worried about dh. Last night we finally got to the bd and he is usually faster than I am (tmi) but then we usually go again and go for me. But lastnight he just couldn't get back up and that's unusual. I asked him what was wrong if he was upset or something and I know he's hiding something. It just upsets me because I don't know what he's upset about. He is not one to really talk about it at first. He bottles things up and then explodes and I'm trying to prevent the explosion. I know we are both under stress about this move but something like this has never effected the bedroom behavior. I know I'm sharing a lot I just don't really have anyone to talk about it with. 

On a lighter note SLH I think it's your test time ;)

Gdane I love the new pic. But don't be in a funk too. We need you ;) 

Wookie thank you for the encouragement

Everyone else thank you all for the kind words!!!


----------



## wookie130

Keekee, I hope not!!! Get out your anti-witch spray!!!!

Thank you for your nice words. :hugs:

Mrs. B- I feel your chart frustrations, as I'm right there with ya! No temp rise, just a teeny dip today, actually. So, DH and I may have to BD tonight...How about you? Did you take the night off from sex? My monitor gave me another high. I do feel the clomid has effected my CBFM. It is doubtful I'll get peaks this month. I'm on my 6th month with it, so next cycle it will get a hard reset. I'm also going to continue taking the digi smiley opks in the afternoon...I just feel that although I got that + on day 10, I don't feel I've ovulated. I think the digi opk's would be a good idea for you too, Mrs. B. It sounds like you and DH are really humping it out, which I guess you need to do if your monitor isn't cooperating.

I'm starting to wonder if I didn't have a surge, and my body just won't ovulate this month. It sucks. And I still have this hormonal migraine thing.


----------



## No Doubt

Morning ladies. Woke up feeling better this morning after sleeping for almost 10hrs. Still tired though. Any who...

SLH I'm really hoping this is it for you. I'm so excited about for you!

Gdane I'm sorry you're feeling down. Hopefully the natural doctor is something you're interested in and enjoy. I've heard good things about them too. If nothing else at least it will be a relaxing experience.

Lekker I hope you are feeling better.

Kee hopefully af won't show her ugly face this go round...stupid af.

Hope all of you ladies have a :dust: filled day!


----------



## wookie130

Aaaand we now have fertile cm.

I have definitely NOT ovulated.

Keep on testing, keep on testing, keep on testing!!!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lekker sorry you are feeling poopy about all of that hopefully you can get dh to open up so you avoid s blow up. Those are the worst. :( 

Keeks: sorry that damned witch got you.

No doubt: good luck with your ss

Mrsb: it almost does look like you ovulated but I would keep bding til you get your cross hairs. 

Wookie: you are such an amazing person! :) sorry your body is screwing around with you I know how that goes. Its extremely frustrating. 

We bd this morning even though I'm not fertile and its cd13 I think I'm giving up on this cycle. It was one thing to be on clomid and know when my body was going top work normally but more its beach to the guessing game and I just dont want to deal with it. Witch doctor today in a couple hours and then three weeks from today is my fs consult. We have $590 in our baby fund!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Lekker sorry you are feeling poopy about all of that hopefully you can get dh to open up so you avoid s blow up. Those are the worst. :(
> 
> Keeks: sorry that damned witch got you.
> 
> No doubt: good luck with your ss
> 
> Mrsb: it almost does look like you ovulated but I would keep bding til you get your cross hairs.
> 
> Wookie: you are such an amazing person! :) sorry your body is screwing around with you I know how that goes. Its extremely frustrating.
> 
> We bd this morning even though I'm not fertile and its cd13 I think I'm giving up on this cycle. It was one thing to be on clomid and know when my body was going top work normally but more its beach to the guessing game and I just dont want to deal with it. Witch doctor today in a couple hours and then three weeks from today is my fs consult. We have $590 in our baby fund!

Now I feel left out. I think I have to be done with this forum. It's driving me absolutely insane!!! No one talks to me and not one single person likes me. I'm asking them to delete my account. This is too stressful. 

Anyway, that's awesome that you saved so much money. I still feel that you won't need a FS.


----------



## wookie130

SLH- OMG, honey!!! So far from the truth, dear! We not only LIKE you, but you're LOVED!!! :hugs: Please don't leave us. Remember what we were talking about with staying positive? We can't let the stress of all of this win...we will all prevail over our challenges. You have to believe that...I know I do, and I believe in you as well.

Please hang in there with us.


----------



## Pookabear

Slh and Gdane we do LOVE you wookie is right!! Don't leave us!! We all have so much love foreachother in here,please don't go we would miss u tooo much!! I know I comeandgo, but I always comeback and coulfnt live thru ttc w out u ladies


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh,i just go from the last time I posted and you hadn't posted yet.


----------



## No Doubt

Awww...SLH you can't leave. We all love and care for you and I really excited and hopeful for you too! What happened?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I posted to you SLH! Was that maybe a prego mood swing hopefully?!?!! I sure hope so! I adore you!


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH, Wookie, Gdane... We had a night off last night, but I reckon back on it tonight due to thet temp rise, even if its a fluke we wont know until its too late if we dont :winkwink:

SLH! Stop it! :haha: We have convinced you back once :hugs: You'll be leaving us soon enough when one of those two eggies starts to multiply!!:winkwink:

Wookie, the monitor is so frustrating isnt it!! My OPKs tried to get delivered today but they wanted signature and noone was in, so the post office has them!! Hubs is hoping to be able to get them tomorrow, but then I dont know if its too late to use them lol

Gdane, well dont on your savings, thats good already! How did your appt go today?


----------



## wookie130

SLH (using my teacher voice), get back here. NOW!!! (lolol!!!!!) Lekker's right, this better be about preggo hormonal angst!!! You're our girl. :hugs:

Gdane, that baby-fund is growing! Yay! At least you have a savings strategy. I myself do not...lol.

Mrs. B- This month is really starting to piss me off...how about you? I just don't know what is going on. Keep testing, blabbity, blah. Ugh.


----------



## Mrs.B.

wookie130 said:


> Mrs. B- This month is really starting to piss me off...how about you? I just don't know what is going on. Keep testing, blabbity, blah. Ugh.

Absolutely! I've had it with the whole TTC thing, ](*,) if I didn't want this so bad I would have so given up! I work so hard to get everything I want, that I can always achieve it!! It annoys me that this isn't the same! Grrrr


----------



## mrsc81

Everytime i have said i want to ttc, i give up soon after.. This is the longest time ive tried, and even that isnt long (August) compared to some people, im feeling like i dont really want to think about it at the moment and havent got that excitement i had at the beginning, im throwing myself into my exercise again, i was starting to feel consumed by ttc and now i feel almost as if im not ttc,, i dont know how to explain it, i just feel a bit emotionless about it.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Well I dont know if this ties in with my slight temp change but my nipples are very tender this evening!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sure does! My nipples get super sensitive after o time for me


----------



## Mrs.B.

Woohoo :rofl: will keep an eye on my temp


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I had super strange dreams about the name Hadley...did anyone ever mention this name on here? I don't have a clue where this name has been put into my head


----------



## No Doubt

MrsC I know what you mean by feeling emotionless. I've done that before, just thrown myself into other things so I don't have to think about ttc. I think that's ok as long as you don't completely throw it out the window. I know it gets hard, especially when things do go the way you want, but I encourage you to keep trying. Things will start to look up, I'm sure.

Lekker, I've been having weird dreams too the past couple of nights. I can't remember the night before last's dream, but I remember last night. I don't know what that means.

So this morning I went to go have my progesterone levels checked...blah, I hate needles. Luckily I have a nice lady who can always get a good stick. Then I called the fs to make sure they got my recods cause my obgyn sucks and of course they sent itk, but they only sent everything that doesn't even matter. So I had to call back over to my obgyn and do there job for them. Just in case I had them give me all of the information from all of my tests and my husband's so I can take it with me in case they were complete idiots again. Then I called my hubby and balled my eyes out. And now I have a headache. Not sure if that's from the crying or from the weather doing whatever it feels like. 19 degrees one day 54 degrees the next. I don't know what's going on with me. And on to top it all off I want cheese. I don't care what it's on, I just want cheese.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH: Now that I have proper typing abilities to write to you, I do NOT want you to go anywhere. We love you and I hope this is crazy horomones talking. Like I wrote on your journal I did not mean in any way at all to offend you. I even double checked that you hadn't posted since my last post and that's how I respond to everyone. It was quick thismorning because it snowed and I wanted to make sure and give me enought time to go to work.

MrsC: I think we've all felt that way one time or another...may be afew times after that too. Like others said, it's an emotional rollercoaster and we never know what it's going to do to us. Hope you feel better soon.

Lekker: Never heard the name Hadley before so I don't think it's been metioned on here. 

No Doubt: Hope your headache goes away. They're the worst. I hope your progesterone checks out okay and that everything is in working order for you. I feel your pain on the weather. Our weather is the same here.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Alrighty ladies...my ovary is hurting me so I'm wondering if I'm going to O soon? 

Witch doctor recap: 
Hmmm where do I begin? She asked if I had any medical problems and I told her PCOS. She does this weird things with her hands...thats where the muscle testing comes in. She didn't touch me once. She said PCOS is always caused by parasites on your ovaries. they're laying eggs and the clomid has started to get rid of them but i need to "rod" whatever that means and then take some other stuff on certain days and that my hubby is passing parasites to me during intercourse. She said everyone has parasites but it's an overgrowth/bad ones vs good ones kind of like bacteria. She kind of freaked me out because she said no one sound have ultrasounds because they are terrible for the baby. She told me I need to go back to vitex and that all the vitamins at walmart are pretty much fillers...which I have heard before but I don't know if I belive because I take lysine for cold sores and I don't get anymore and then i take cranberry supplements for UTI and I haven't gotten any since. The only good place is like natural places like ours is a local one. It's where I got my vitex. She tested my FertileCM and said it is a really good supplement and that my body needs it. She used to be a Certified Nurse Midwife and says the vaccines are bad (which i expected her to say) and had suggestions for my hubby. The only thing that kind of had me saying...Hmmm was that she said something pre packaged in my fridge on the third shelf needed to be thrown out and all I could think of that she was describing was miracle whip and she said yep that's it. So I wanted to fly home and check to see which shelf it was on and it was on the second shelf so I don't know how much I believe....She said that my olive oil is rancid because it's supposed to be refridgerated after opening. She kept saying something was "open" and ended up saying something in my brain was open and needed closed...Whatever that means Says it's been opened for five years. I have a bunch of stuff I'm suppoesd to do on certain days. 

Asked about my hubby and his stomach issues and she had some suggestions for him so we will see if it works for him. Above all else I want my hubby to feel normal again. That poor guy. :hugs: She also said pork is really bad for you. Hmm...I think that's all I got. Said that acupuncture is good. I actually thought about trying it. I'm back on vitex and we will see how the rest of it pans out. I'm keeping my appointment at the fertillity specialist.. I was halfway convinced all this magic stuff would work until I got home and the miracle whip was on the wrong shelf. :shrug: I don't know what to think. I was perplexed afterwards. It was interesting to say the least.

What can I say...I'll try anything once, twice if I like it!! 

As for other news in Gdanemom4now world...my stupid SIL M strikes again. They bought a house and DH's brother (supposed to be BFF's too) didn't even tell either of us. I found out guess how.....duh duh dunnnn FACEBOOK! Stupid mother effers. I'm so close to deleting facebook its unreal. I just want to see pictures of the twins because I miss them :cry:


----------



## No Doubt

Gdane, hopefully the stuff you believe/try from the natural doctor works for you. I'm with you though, I don't know how much of that I believe, but like you said...anything once. Let me know how things pan out. Hopefully the pain does mean the big O is coming. You never know what your body is capable of. Maybe the clomid has helped regulate things a bit and this month you will still ovulate...kind of hold you over til you see the fs. If I were you, I'd get to bding. I didn't know the hubby was having issues, but hopefully he will be bck to his normal self soon.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ff gave me cross hairs but temps not up much. But it reckons 3 dpo


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH please don't leave :cry:. We love you lots honey! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 
COME BACK!!! I hope it's just the hormones talking...

Gdane, pook, lekker, mrs b, wooks, buckles, no doubt, mrs c (sorry if I missed anyone!) :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM I hate AF :growlmad:.


----------



## mrsc81

Thank you for your kind words Gdane & No doubt, im feeling a bit better today. 
Watched a tv program last night called 15 kids and counting lol, i was discussing it after with my hubby and was joking about saying how many shall we have, 8? :haha: and he said, as many as you want! I said i think just the 1, maybe push to 2, he said yes i think so as 1 isnt enough lol It made me smile, because alot of the time he doesnt act as though he really wants kids and its just something hes doing for me, but he says little things that make me think hmmm i think you want this more than your letting on as youve clearly been thinking about it! 
Its nice when men are really outspoken in saying they want to be fathers, but i know quite a few men arent like that.

No doubt - good luck with your test results.

Gdane - I think the witch doctor gave you a mix of good and bad feedback there, its interesting about the vitex though, this is my 2nd cycle using it, im taking 1000mg tablet form, how much are you taking? tincture or pill? The only negative ive had so far is spotting before and after af, but i think its just my body getting used to it. Positive is ive not been spotting after exercise through my cycle, which makes me think i did have a hormone imbalance :shrug: just hoping it shortens my cycles a little now even back to 35 days would be good, as since ttc they have got longer.

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well too


----------



## No Doubt

Kee sorry af decided to visit. We will all hate her with you.

MrsC I'm like you. I always tell my husband one maybe two three by accident...lol. But at this point I will take whatever comes my way. It is nice that your husband gives you reassuring conversation. Sometimes men just don't know how to put their words together and don't want to sound too sensitive. I've found with my husband that he doesn't want to say something that will hurt my feelings or be hard to hear. I hope your husbands words gave you a little inspiration to get being...lol.

Gdane are you tracking your O in any way this month? Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## wookie130

Keekee, right back at you, babe. :hugs:

Gdane- Hey! Okay, please don't get offended...but you know that the Wookie always gives it straight up, so here goes. I feel that the witch doctor sounds slightly insane. She sounds a bit like one of those New Age People, who actually spend a lot of time on Google, jumping on whatever new-fangled bandwagon du jour. I only tell you this out of love, dear. As far as your brain, your ovaries, your DH's sperm...there are no parasites. And your brain is NOT open, or your head, or whatever she said. THIS IS STRICTLY MY OPINION, but I'd stick to normal docs, and the FS, in terms of TTC. And keep doing what you're doing...Exercise, healthy eating, having fun, taking Vitex, and FertileCM are all good things for you! ;)

Mrs. B- I am simply at the end of my rope with this frickin' cycle. I have no idea if I've ovulated, or if I'm still waiting, or whatever. My nips will hurt one day, and not the next, I get ovulation cramps, my temp is going DOWN, I still have highs on the monitor, and no more positive opk's. I will continue to test. DH and I have taken 2 nights off from bding, but I think I'll start jumping on him every other day starting tonight. I'm so glad you're fed up too! It's just a mess this month.

No Doubt, I'm sorry you're feeling crappy. I get frustrated with my OB office too at times. 
Go forth and eat cheese, my child. But please follow it with some fiber, as you don't want to become constipated. LOL!!!

SLH- Now I'm getting sad...I guess I don't know what happened all of the sudden...things were going so well for you. I'm confused, and think you should return to us as soon as possible. We need your support and excellent advice, and I feel you need support too! Come on back...:(


----------



## keekeesaurus

wookie130 said:


> SLH- Now I'm getting sad...I guess I don't know what happened all of the sudden...things were going so well for you. I'm confused, and think you should return to us as soon as possible. We need your support and excellent advice, and I feel you need support too! Come on back...:(

^^^What wookie said :cry:.


----------



## Mrs.B.

wookie130 said:


> Mrs. B- I am simply at the end of my rope with this frickin' cycle. I have no idea if I've ovulated, or if I'm still waiting, or whatever. My nips will hurt one day, and not the next, I get ovulation cramps, my temp is going DOWN, I still have highs on the monitor, and no more positive opk's. I will continue to test. DH and I have taken 2 nights off from bding, but I think I'll start jumping on him every other day starting tonight. I'm so glad you're fed up too! It's just a mess this month.
> (

I know, picked up my opks today but think its too late. I want a baby THIS YEAR! Dont think I can face going into 2013!! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Woah... Quiet on here tonight!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Should I start vitex? I dont want to mess anything up if I'm ready to o....


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think its something you start at beginning of cycle isn't it?


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, Gdane, I would wait to see if AF evens shows, and then I'd start on CD 1. :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Last time Iused it I was on like a 60 day cycle and it brought af like after two weeks so I'm wondering if it made me o but by the time I get af I will be at my fertility specialist appt


----------



## No Doubt

Ok ladies, I'm 9 dpo and today I've felt bloated and had light ovary pain. It reminds me of ovulation only not nearly as bad. I wouldn't think anything of it only I've already ovulated...duh, and I really only feel this way around ovulation and sometimes during af. My cycles are like clockwork and it doesn't feel like af is, which for me now would be too early. I've never had this feeling during this time. Has anyone else ever experienced? Just need a little guidance. I'm hoping this is good news, but afraid it could be bad.


----------



## wookie130

No Doubt, I always get dull ovary pain a few days after ovulation. That egg bursting through the corpus luteum can create some achiness. Totally normal, and doesn't indicate if AF is on the way or not.

Gdane, sounds like you've had good results from the Vitex. That being said, I'd wait to do it when CD 1 show up, if it does. I'll pray it doesn't!!!


----------



## wookie130

Gdane, I just noticed we're cycle buddies!!!

I'm on CD 14 too!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Wookie we are also on the same cycle. Today is my day 14 also! I am feeling light ovary pain today I do believe since it feels kinda crampy to my right side. So tonight DH and I are DEF getting BDing on and I will be wearing my moonstone earrings and standing on my head and rubbing all over my fertility statue. LOL The only thing I've noticed that I do not have EWCM. So do you think I should give the preseed a good go tonight?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I haven't had any fertile cm either. I would do preseed. Wish I would have bought some this cycle :dohh:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yay for cycle buddies wookie and lekker! 

I need your help ladies! I poas this morning to see how my stupid hormones are doing as of cd15 and I want to see what you think. I'm not using the monitor so I can't have my machine tel me. 
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-4244-1326978128293.jpg


----------



## wookie130

I always use pre-seed for baby-making sex. For purely "fun" sex, we skip it.

So...slight rise in temp from yesterday? I'm so frustrated with this month, I could cry. I have no idea what's going on, and DH and I barely pulled off the bding last night...we're both getting tired. I just wish I knew if I have already ovulated, or about to ovulate, or whatever. I do NOT trust my temps too much this month. My sleeping has been all over the place. I just wish things could be clear cut and obvious for once with me. Still getting highs on CBFM, but my test stick looks close to a peak today. I feel I am so out this month. It sucks.


----------



## wookie130

Sorry, Gdane, we were posting at the same time!

Get to bding. You're ovulating...that sure looks like a peak to me.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My cervix is high medium medium the same as the past few days and I haven't had Any fertile cm at all


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm sorrywook idk what to tell you. I'm equally as confused with my body. Sorry doll


----------



## mrsc81

Gdane - Ive had highs and peaks look like that.. Either way, get bd'ing!!


----------



## wookie130

Gdane, I'd still go with the stick...start bding now as much as you can manage for the next 3 or 4 days, and you'll have a super chance.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks wookie. I will tomorrow morning. Trying to get reserves built up. I dont feel fertile right now


----------



## No Doubt

Wook sorry you're all over the place. I know what that feels like...sucks. Hopefully you got it in somewhere though. Maybe you should skip bding today. Give you and the hubs a chance to rest and get the reserve built back up.

Gdane I think you should get to bding too. It looks like you're about to ovulate. Tomorrow id think you'd get a darker line. Try to be at some point tonight if you can. No fertile cm doesn't mean no ovulation. Maybe you just missed it? My doctor said that women can't always tell when they get fertile cm and that its not always the same every month. Maybe with you being off the clomid this month it just looks different.


----------



## Pookabear

Ladies sorry I've been lurking but not posting, I have been miserably sick with what I think is a virus or the flu andhave had tempsaound103.8, and flucuating, missedafirst class tonight to top itoff.. hubs has been taking great careof me but please pray asourgetaway for my bday is Sunday and I want tofeelgreat by then ugh out of energy all I can typehugsladies


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry, you're not feeling great Pook. I'll be praying for you and I hope you feel better and get well soon. hugs a bunches ;)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry you feel poopy pook. I really hope you feel better for your trip!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I can't believe I forgot to tell you guys my dream last night. You know how my dreams started a year ago with a baby girl that was born already a year old then six months later I dreamt about giving birth to a six month old then a month ago igave birth to a one month old (next week is our year mark ttc) I had a dream last night about getting an ultra sound and it showed I had five eggs coming down my fallopian tube and told us to get bding so we did and they gave us another ultrasound and it showed the sperm going into the egg lol so weird! We bded earlier and boy am I glad we did. Bow xhicka wow wow! to a


----------



## wookie130

Pook- So sorry you feel like shizzle. I'd make you my rather famous chix noodle soup if I could manage to FedEx soup. Feel better soon!

Gdane- Those dreams are crazy!!! Maybe you DO have 5 eggs traveling down through your fallopian speedways. And maybe one or two are being fertilized now! :)

Okay, so my situation has become that much clearer to me tonight. Took a smiley digi at 8 p.m., and lo and behold, I got a smiley...a positive opk. This, my ladies, is the real deal. And DH was TIRED. We tried bding, and he could NOT get hard. I cried for a while about my shitty body and how tired I am of this heartache, and he wantted to try again. It took a while, but we managed. Barely. He said it was not a strong orgasm, and I don't know if that further mucks everything up, but whatever. He's now snoring next to me, and my legs are in the air. Ugh. What a frickin' rollercoaster.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, and I should mention that I'm not sure we'll pull off another sexual revolution during this fertile period. It's been brutal.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Awwww I'm sorry wook. I really hope your body does what it is supposed to. Its sooooo frustrating getting your hopes up for ovulation and crap and taking all of the romance out of it. Maybe you guys could go on a date or something and get reconnected and let it just happen. I left my phone home and we didn't talk about babies at all list weekend. It was incredible


----------



## GdaneMom4now

And I should say, your best chances are before the egg is released so you probably are covered. I've gotten two lh surges before.


----------



## Mrs.B.

:cry: I'm so angry and upset, went for cd21 bloods to be told that they weren't taking them as I hadn't had all 3 rounds of my clomid. So I said, well if they're not working then surely the dose needs to be increased otherwise I have wasted 3 out of my 6 chances?? "No come back in a months time". So I said maybe my first ones were wasted due to being told to take them at stupid times, there reply was, we can give you 5 more so its a full 3 months... And what take up another chance on a dosage that may not be correct?? No thank you! Told nurse I wouldn't be doing that and would see her next month! Feel really upset! Now I have to go back to work and I've wasted time that I have to make up!!


----------



## maybeoneday

Hi new to all this. hope im in the correct area. I am looking for some advice i bought a CBFM and looking to start using it soon (current period 4 and a half weeks late but neg tests so take it im not preg) so waiting for the next cycle. I have irregular cycles so hoping the CBFM helps me work out my ovulations as its a nightmare changes every month!! you have all had such success. :):):)


----------



## No Doubt

Wookie...that can be frustrating. But Gdane is right...if you got it in one to two days before the peak you're good. I think the date is a great idea to relieve some stress and just forget about this for a bit, put your mind on something else. I hope your body starts cooperating. Trying to bd all the time is exhausting. I haven't bded since O and my husband is looking at me crazy. He might get lucky tonight...it's his birthday. But after O I just want to sleep. Good luck and hope the hubby gets some rest.

Gdane weird dreams but hopefully they are a sign of what's to come! Did you use on opk this month? Can't remember. But maybe your dreams mean that O happened or is happening and things are turning around. Hope it all comes true...other than the fact of pushing out a 6 month old...that may hurt a little...lol. But I hope your dream baby becomes your real baby.

MrsB that's so frustrating. I had to take matters into my own hands with my gyno because I felt like she wasn't really doing everything that she should or could so I understand. But I think you are doing the right thing. Stand firm and don't take those crap answers. You've done the research and you know how things work...maybe not everything but enough. If need be find another doctor that is willing to listen. Nothing worse than a doctor who doesn't pay attention to their patient. And who cares what the nurse thinks. Not trying to be mean nurse or doctor? I'll take the opinion of the person that actually went to school and that I'm paying thousands of dollars to.

Maybe, welcome! I don't use a cbfm but most of the other ladies here do so in sure they could give you some advice.

I'm finally feeling a bit more like myself. I wasn't sick just felt out of sorts. Today is hubby's birthday and he wants to go to dinner but we are supposed to get another 8 inches of snow on top of the 4 we got yesterday. It may be a cuddle up in front of the fireplace night for us.

Hope the rest of you ladies are having a :dust: filled day!


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. B- Ugh. I'm so frustrated for you. What they're asking you to do is so stupid, and makes no sense. I think you may have the following options: DEMAND they take the progesterone test, and adjust your dose accordingly, OR, find a different doctor or midwife, and explain the situation, and ask that they pick up the pieces from there. I'm sorry...it sounds like they're following a rather backwards protocol there, and you'd be best to remove yourself from their "care" and find someone who CARES!!!

Gdane- Thanks for the advice. You too, No Doubt. We're exhausted. I think we may try the date thing. I have a good supper planned, and maybe we'll go out for a banana margarita, and watch a movie or something. :)

Oh, my CBFM peaked this morning too!!! Hooray!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

good morning ladies! I hope everyone is doing well today. I kinda can't wait to start charting again. I don't like this not doing anything nonsense. I feel bored and also uninformed when I don't chart. I turned on the CBFM the other day to make sure it still worked after being left in the car during cold weather and it was on like CD40. I guess I'm going to have to reset it next cycle lol. So we were going to BD lastnight since I think I ovulated 2 days ago...got into bed and used the preseed and since you have to wait 15 mins before bding....we fell asleep. Woke up this morning with the lights on and everything. HAHAHA I was like crap we missed out chance lastnight. May just give it a shot tonight even though I'm not so sure it matters now. LOL


----------



## wookie130

Lekker, oh no! If you bd'ed regularly PRIOR to ovulation, you may be okay.

It cracks me up you both dozed off during the preseed 15 minute thing, though!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

We've only gotten in about 3 sessions I do believe. I'm feeling a little like a freak. I've got this mexican fertility statue sitting right next to my bed and I rub it before we BD. LOL it was a gift from my husbands cousin since she no longer wants it as she has 3 kids. She said she hopes it brings the baby luck to me. LOL I'm like...I'll try anything at this point


----------



## Mrs.B.

Opinions needed please ... FF had cross hairs on CD 16, it has now moved to 19... what do you think?xx


----------



## No Doubt

MrsB considering that your monitor hadn't peaked yet and you reported soar boobs on day 18 and because it looks like your temps really started a decent continued rise on day 19, I would go with day 19.


----------



## Mrs.B.

My monitor doesn't peak from my pcos, but I guess your right, my BD chances have gone down Damn it


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. B- I think it may actually be cd 19 too...

Did you get any bding in around that time? Like two or three days before?

I'm still waiting for my crosshairs. I really do believe I ovulated yesterday, as my digi opk's gave me a smiley on Thursday, and then a peak yesterday morning...last evening around supper time I had pretty bad ovulation cramps and pressure, and my cm felt sticky and drier. Now this morning I used my monitor, got my automatic 2nd peak, but the LH line was way light compared to yesterday's. So, I'm probably 1 dpo, don't you think?


----------



## Mrs.B.

day before and 3 days before, so not as great as it coud have been!

Your temps arent really up on what they have been throught the cycle. xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I say cd 19 also


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My temp went up to almost post o temps and my cp is low firm and closed but I don't know if I o'd because I had on lots of extra layers last night and the heater was turned up


----------



## wookie130

Mrs B- I honestly think your BD timing is fine, actually. If you did it on day 18, which is how I'm understanding it, your chances are pretty good!

I think sometimes we get so hung up on the timing and frequency of sex in relation to our fertile window, that we forget how ladies throughout time have almost always gotten pregnant from one sexual encounter, at around the right time. When I got pregnant last May, we had sex twice that entire month, about two weeks apart!!!

So, anything can happen. I don't necessarily think that too much sex is great for conception either. Unfortunately, TTC is such a gamble...there's no real tried and true formula that works each time.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Your absolutly right, theres no changing it now anyways :)

Thanks for your input girls xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just got back from food shopping, bumped into DHs Cousin who we haven't seen for ages and who I haven't spoken to since she was acting like a dick before our wedding. Any ways she was chatting random things, like asking how my niece was and things, then when we asked how she was, she said they were trying for a baby and started going an about how at school you taught that you do the deed once and you get pregnant... I was stood there like oh I know so well! But obviously didn't say anything, then when she left turned to DH and said, I hope we beat them, haha, how horrible am I :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

Good gawd, Mrs. B!

You MUST beat them!!! LOL!


----------



## No Doubt

WOW MrsB...how insensitive. You should have thrown a can of green beans at her...the family size can.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Wookie, Sure hope we do :haha:

Your temps rising again I see, hope it keeps going for you


----------



## Mrs.B.

No Doubt said:


> WOW MrsB...how insensitive. You should have thrown a can of green beans at her...the family size can.

They don't know we are trying so can't be helped but still! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

No doubt, 12 dpo? when do you test?


----------



## No Doubt

But still...no one would have blamed you if the can would have "slipped" out of you hand...lol. I test on Monday, but I'm freaking out. I don't want to...being a baby about it.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ladies, Ive just started a journal if you'd like to stalk ...


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. B- I would love to stalk your journal!

I want to start a journal, but I don't know how to put the link in my signature...or how to make it a link at all...I'm a computer/forum moron.

No Doubt, I don't blame you for not wanting to test. I usually just wait for AF to show...testing is too emotional for me.


----------



## No Doubt

I want to start a journal too but I'm just being lazy...lol.

I have to test Monday cause we are going to the specialist. Still hoping there won't be a need for the specialist.


----------



## No Doubt

Morning ladies!

I'm freaking out right now. I keep having the pangs in my ovaries and uterus that feels like a very ovulation and last night I finally started feeling like af was coming but when I woke up nothing. Normally when I feel that way it starts instantly...the feeling and the spotting and by morning full on af. But this feeling isn't nearly as bad just dull cramping if you could even call it that and I haven't even spotted. The whole ovary and uterine thing is new to me too and I even spotted after O which is new to me as well. All of this is working on my nerves because they are all new symptoms and I am wanting this so bad. I would love to be able to give my husband the best belated birthday gift and have the due date be my birthday. I just need some words to help me stay calm cause I don't want to stress if I'm preggo and I don't want to stress and delay af. I've been having crazy dreams for the past couple of days, the one last night where I actually had two bfps. And when I went to bed last night it felt like I had a very light pelvic ache that went down into my hips and groin and my upper thigh. I have read this is a sign that your body is trying to get ready to carry the extra weight. And of course that cramping can be your uterus expanding, and so on and so on...Then I kept waking up every hour or two for no reason and had a hard time falling back asleep...and I had to pee everytime I woke up. I'm confused because I've had cycles where the symptoms are more noticeable and of course it's a bigger let down, but I've never had these symptoms. Sorry this is so lengthy, just stressing. And I don't want to think that everything that happens means I might be preggo. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## wookie130

No Doubt...good symptoms! I guess the only way to know would be to test, honey. You could hold your pee for about 4-5 hours (try not to drink too much), if you've already peed your first morning urine. 13 dpo SHOULD give you an accurate answer, although it wouldn't be unheard of to get a bfp later.

Good Luck!!!

Well, I got crosshairs, and I think they're a day off... I think I ovulated on day 16, not day 15, but either way, it's fine. So, I'm 2 or 3 dpo, most likely 2. I'll probably just manually override the crosshairs, but whatever.

Good morning...happy Sunday!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wookie, In your signature you write what you want to appear, then highlight it, there Is a like button above here (world with a chain) click that whilst your words are highlighted. this is where you paste in your link.

To get the bit you paste, once you have started your journal, in one of the dropdowns to the left there is a bit to give you your link to use as above. 

Give It a go! Will help in more detail if you need it, I'll come on computer as I'm on my phone right now


----------



## wookie130

Thank You, Madame B!!! :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I normally try to post in the morning but I figured I'd wait until after the high point of my day. So let me just start by saying when I woke up this morning I wasn't in a good mood. My mom and I got into it last night and I hate when we argue. She's one of those people who is never wrong even when it's staring her in the face, and still won't admit admit or apologize. I've accepted that about her, but it would be nice if I felt like she cared about me ttc or supported me when I need it. We all know this journey is rough and sometimes I would like to be able to talk to my mom about it which she shows no interest in. Because she never had to deal with this, she can't understand why I want to do research on ttc and have tests done, and yada yada yada. All she ever says is it will happen when it's time. Thank God for you ladies and the few people that know I'm ttc. Without all of you, I don't know where I'd be emotionally. Then when I woke up I tested and of course it was a bfn. So needless to say I was really down, and last night I cried a lot so on top of it my eyes were puffy.

Anyway, I laid in the bed pretty much all day and had my appt with the fs this afternoon and I feel so much better. I told her about the light ovulation like feelings I've been having this cycle and that my progesterone levels this cycle were 115.7, and she thought it was possible that I could be pregnant and I may have tested to early. Still holding out a little hope there but not much.

The good news is, we are still going to do the clomid but this next cycle she is going to test my fsh and tsh on cd3 to make sure those levels are good for conceiving, and and the day that I get + on the opk I will go in for an ultrasound to check to make sure my follicles are maturing and blood work to make sure my lh and some other hormone ( can't remember the name) are what they should be. Then she said starting with the next day we will have to bd for three days. This is like a test run to make sure everything with me is working well, which she's assuming it is. And as long as it goes well then the next cycle we will do the same only the day after I get the + we will do insimination!

I'm excited about that cycle because the sperm will be used, it's done the same day as O, and the sperm are injected right into the uterus to give them extra help to get the egg. Luckily we are not at the IVF stage yet, which I'm hoping we can stear away from, and it's much cheaper. The insurance will cover everything else but the insimination itself which is $295. So if we have to do more than one round, it's at least an affordable option.

I'm feeling so much better now that I feel like we are moving along and it gives me more hope that I will get my bfp soon! She said that overall I'm healthy and to keep trying to lose weight and to take two tums a day for more calcium but other than that I'm good.

I know that we made the right choice with this fs and I'm just so excited about going forward. I feel more at peace about the situation. I just wanted you ladies to be the first I shared my first fs experience with!

Hugs and kisses and lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Wait...she tested your levels but didn't give you a blood test to see if you were pregnant? That's crazy! She should have just went ahead and tested you. I really hope this is the lucky month for you! :)


----------



## No Doubt

No, my obgyn had my progesterone tested last week...cause of the clomid. The fs didn't want to do any bloodwork because if af shows within the next couple of days I will have to do bloodwork anyway. All of the other levels I was talking about will be tested after af shows. If I was still freaking out about it, I would have asked her to, but seeing how I'm not and I don't like needles I wasn't going to push that...lol. But one way or another within the next week I will be having bloodwork done. The downside to all the bloodwork is that it's always hard to find a vein on me and unless you're really good or have drawn blood on me before, they have a hard time finding one and most of the time they have to readjust. All the bloodwork is done by them, but I like the nurse at my pcp's office. She always draws my blood, it barely hurts and she knows exactly where my one vein is...and that it's sideways, so she never has to readjust. I can be VERY difficult when it comes to stuff like this. Kind of went off on a tangent there...lol...sorry.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Oh I understand. See I know a lot of people don't like needles but I do. I guess you can say I'm a blood donor addict lol. I had to donate for myself before my back surgery since I was a minor or some crap. And I found out what it meant to donate to save a life and donated every chance they would let me. Althought I haven't been able to for a long time since I'm a tattoo addict now lol.


----------



## No Doubt

Lol Lekker. Although I don't like needles I too am in love with tattoos and piercings. But blood is completely different.

Morning to everyone else! It's been kind of quiet in here lately...lol. How is everyone?


----------



## wookie130

No Doubt, that's wonderful!!! I hope it all works for you.

Lekker and No Doubt, I'm the same way, I HATE giving blood, but love tattoos and piercings. I had a TON of piercings when I was younger, but the only ones I kept were my navel, nipples, my 10g conches, lobes (they've been stretched, but did go back to normal), and my vertical clitoral hood. For tats, I've got one on my lower back, and one that covers my right foot.

When it comes to blood tests and needles and IV's, I freak out. I'm full of dread for Thursday, as I get my progesterone drawn then...eeek!


----------



## No Doubt

Wook did the clit ring hurt? I want one but I heard you have to wait like 6 weeks to have sex which is obviously not possible right now. I knew I should have gotten one on one of those drunken nights...lol.


----------



## wookie130

No Doubt, it doesn't go through the actual organ itself, just the hood it hides in, and there are not a lot of nerves there at all. Just one sharp pinch, and it's done. Healing time is around 6 weeks, and yes, I had to abstain at the time.

So sorry to hear you and your mom got into it...I think our elders don't always get it. Back in their day, there was little if anything they could do to take charge of their bodies and fertility. Now that we know what we know, they just can't understand why we can't let nature take it's course like back in the day.


----------



## No Doubt

Woke up this morning feeling pretty good...other than the cramping. Got on fb and found out that my nephews mother had her 2nd miscarriage in two years. I feel bad for her. But I will say it kind of put things into perspective. God knows what he's doing. I really don't think I could handle one let alone two. She is a strong believer so she's holding onto her faith to get through but I'm sure it can't be easy. She said that my nephew cried and that broke my heart. She got married around the same time as me so I guess her and her husband have been trying since they got married pretty much. Please pray for her. Thank you.


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls, 
I am so sorry that I havent been on here for a while, just had a quick catch up and sounds as if quite a bit has been happening. 

well I'm out again this month, AF showed her ugly face today and I am really upset, definately having a bad day. I was surrounded by pregnant people on the train today which didnt make me feel good at all. 

So this was month 21, and still nothing. Hubby and I have both had tests and they have come back all clear, we've been bd as much as possible, I've been taking my folic acid, and I really dont know what else to do, other than start temping, which I really didnt want to do as I think I'll get totally obsessed. Ive dug out my CBFM again this morning, and reset it, so I'll start POAS again. 
I've also just booked another doctors appointment for tomorrow, hubby and I have both said we want the test done again, or at least give us another type of test as something is obviously wrong :( 

Sorry for ranting.. but just dont know who to speak to about this!! 
Love to you all 
xxx


----------



## Pookabear

Buckles don't sorry, im sorry that you're down and there has been no bfp for yououafter that long.its good the tests came back clear but I dont blame you for retesting..when andwhat tests did they do?and have you considered seeing a fs? I knowit is expensive. Though. I wish I could make you feel better, I feel your pain as I think I have a problem with ttc too even though they say im fine. Tons of hugs to you hang in there girlie


----------



## Buckles

I had the 21 ovulating tests and hubby had the sperm analysis, and all ay ok, so going back tomorrow at 9.30 tomorrow. Just so, so fed up and feel like giving up xxx


----------



## No Doubt

Buckles don't give up. Do some research and see what other tests are out there. Have they checked to make sure your tubes are open? Have they done blood work to test other hormone levels for you and your hubby? I know an fs can be pricy but you never know. I didn't think we would be able to afford it but our fs worked it so that our insurance would cover everything except the IUI itself which there is only $300. If everything is working ok that may be an option you. We are going on number 19 and they are telling us we are cleared too so on to the next option. Don't discount anything until you know for sure it's out of the question completely. You don't want to limit yourself and wonder what if. I say keep trying, do some research, call your insurance and if need be find a new doctor or an fs. Good luck...hope you feel better.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, my ladies!!! Nothing new here. 

I'm either 6 or 7 dpo, depending on whether you believe me, or FF.

Did BnB act up with anyone else in here yesterday, or was it just me? Red lettering, broken links, system errors, blah!!!


----------



## Buckles

I'm in the uk, so it's slightly different as you need to be referred instead of just approaching a FS, unless you do it privately which is so so expensive. 
We have only had the first tests done, and as they came back clear, we were never called back to the docs, hence our little trip tomorrow. 

Hubby is telling me to chill but he is convinced something is wrong xx


----------



## No Doubt

Wook that happened to me yesterday.

Buckles I agree with the hubbs. Even if something is wrong it still doesn't mean you won't be able to conceive. And there is no point in worrying now since you're going to see the doctor. And they always say the same stupid thing to everyone..."If you're stressed that could be the problem" So at least don't let them see that. Just go to the doctor and see what other tests they want to do and wait for the results. You could always ask if needed when you would be referred. That may give you a little peace of mind.


----------



## wookie130

That "stressed" comment always pisses me off.

Everybody is stressed about something. If you weren't stressed, you wouldn't be human. Having stress will not keep you from conceiving.

Hence the title of this thread!!!


----------



## Buckles

Totally and utterly agree, something is always happening x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I agree too, everyone is always stressed, people just deal with it different! 

I went to the doctor with massive ear pain a while back, was extremely sore, was told it was from the stress of TTC?! pardon?!


----------



## Buckles

What??? Ear ache is due to stress! God some drs have no idea do they?? 

Wondering if the dr will put me on clomid tomorrow?!? Xx


----------



## No Doubt

MrsB...What the crap! I would have walked out on that doctor. I don't have MD behind my name, but I would have started with and ear infection, the cold, something other than stress.

That was the first thing my doctor told me. "Try to relax, if you keep thinking about ttc, you'll stress yourself out and it won't happen." Really...?!?!? I'm stressed because it's not happening. At least when I saw the fs, she didn't even go there. She was straight to the point and didn't ask any stupid questions.

Buckles I hope they give you clomid or something to help too. I can't believe you have had to wait so long. It's crazy how some people hand that stuff out like m&m's and others hold onto it like it's the last of their stash.


----------



## mrsc81

Cd 16 still low on cbfm :growlmad: guess im in for another long cycle...


----------



## Buckles

Girls, I've been to the docs this morning, and they have put us on the Nhs wait list for investigations, which is 2 years!!! Thankfully I have private health care through work, and they will cover the first cost. If I need treatment, we'll have to pay for that ourselves! 

Feel a little happier as she ran through all of the tests that were done and explained the figures etc, and we are going down the route of unknown fertility probs as the tests were all ok. 

She did say not to stress, which made me chuckle to myself.... 

Love to you all 
Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh my god buckles 2 years!!! That's ridiculous, what are the tests? Is that a nationwide waiting time?? X


----------



## Buckles

Hi hun, 
They have said for our area it's an average time of 2 yrs and it's done by postcode. All a load of crap to me. She said the further investigations will be the ultrasound and other ones that I can't remember. 
So glad I have private health care x


----------



## mrsc81

Yes i would like to know the same Mrs B.. 2 years seems an awfully long time


----------



## Buckles

Welcome to the world of Nhs!! X


----------



## No Doubt

Wow...i wish it was shorter Buckles. Is nhs the private healthcare in the UK? But I'm glad that you're feeling better about the situation.


----------



## wookie130

Buckles, I really feel for you there. That stinks to wait so long, and not fair.


----------



## Buckles

It's 2 years on the Nhs, but about 2 weeks max with private healthcare! Just waiting for the doc to call back with a consultants name and then I'll be able to book our appointment!! Xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

It just worries me as I would have to wait for NHS as I don't have any private medical setup and I would go mad waiting that long!!!


----------



## Buckles

It may not be as long in your area hun! Please don't worry as hopefully you won't need to see a specialist xx


----------



## wookie130

Hey, just a quick update...my progesterone came back at 18.92!!! This is excellent, and means Clomid has given me the much-needed boost, and also that if AF shows up, I'll be on the same dose, 50 mg, 3-7. 

So yay!!!


----------



## Buckles

Yah, that's fab news! Hopefully AF won't show for you though :) xx


----------



## wookie130

Bah, we'll see. My post-ovulatory temps are looking flat at this point, which may indicate that my thermometer's battery needs a change.


----------



## No Doubt

Just thought I would come here to let off some feelings. Been feeling a little down like maybe this won't happen for us. I usually am emotional on cd1 and that's it but I've been emotional now for almost two weeks and crying almost everyday its just not like me, the crying or feeling like this won't happen. We're supposed to make sure the clomid isn't overstimulating me this month...which I think it is cause every month the pain gets worse. I used to not feel ovulation and menstrual cramping was very minor but now it hurts like hell to the point where I have to leave work. And I know that I was ovulating before clomid. Not to mention all the new symptoms and the emotional pain every month. I finally told dh that I don't know how much longer i can do this and honestly I think I'm at the end of rope. He asked if I wanted to try the insemination and if that doesn't work to stop but I told him I don't know. Honestly I'm scared cause if that doesn't work I feel like we are all out of options. But still I think that's where I'm at. Im willing to try insemination for dh but if it doesn't work I'm done.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Hey Mrs. B...thanks for the announcement ;) CONGRATS!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Whatever...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry guys! I totally got wrapped up in my journal yesterday. Going to come on here this morning but now you've seen... Thankyou x


----------



## Buckles

Wow!!! Congratulations xxxx


----------



## wookie130

No Doubt, do NOT give up. You need to see this through. It's definitely a journey, and it can be a very rough one at times emotionally. It is so hard, and I do know how you feel. You have to put some belief in your body, in the doctors, in the stories of others. I mean heck, look at Mrs. B!!! If she did it, so can you. Explain to me why I was pregnant last year, lost it, and now can't seem to get pregnant again for the life of me? Sometimes there's no rhyme or reason in this process. It's all about faith and hope, and picking yourself up after AF arrives, to face another brave attempt. You can do it...don't let the baby blues win out.


----------



## wookie130

Pooka- happy birthday!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No Doubt said:


> Whatever...

So help me I hope you are not whatever-ing mrsb bfp


----------



## No Doubt

Relax gdane...you should have noticed that my post was before hers and I actually congratulated her on her journal. Really?!?!? Why would I even do that? I may be feeling emotional right now and yeah, I did come here to vent as I thought this group was about support, but I do know how to be happy for someone else. I would never do that, especially about something so precious as a baby, and to be honest it's insulting that you think I would do that.

With that being said, mrsb I hope that you know that wasn't directed towards you and I really am happy and excited for you.

Thanks wook for your kind and supportive words and for your understanding.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

No doubt I wasn't meaning to overlook your post. I was feeling sorry for myself and trolling the positive test page, saw Mrs B's pic, and popped over to post/fuss at her. And I didn't even read your post like the bad person that I am. I honestly don't know what to say to make you feel better as I don't even know what clomid does as I've never been on it. I'm very sorry things hurt like they do. From my experience my AF is awful and I don't get any options to make the pain go away. The only thing I know is about the heating pad and alot of HOT baths. I wish I could relate to you on the clomid thing. But I can't. I sincerely apologize for being insensitive and not posting to you last night.


----------



## wookie130

Bah, feel free to correct me, No Doubt, but perhaps the "Whatever" post was because you wanted someone to listen to you, and you needed to be heard. Did you feel a bit ignored or passed over?

I just wanted there to be a bit of clarification, so that perhaps other members don't take it wrong or take it in an insulting manner, if that was not your intention.

Lekker, you did nothing wrong! We're all excited for Mrs. Momma B...she's renewed hope to the CBFM Relaxed girls. That's our first BFP from a veteran poster to the thread, I think. It's an encouragement to the rest of us, definitely.

No Doubt, those hormones can really put us in a funk. Things may look and feel differently in a week or so.

:hugs: to all of us.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm in quite the funk myself and kinda went off on facebook about it lastnight. This past week I have seen about 10 announcements on my facebook wall from really close friends. I've gotten 3 phone calls, along with about 5 ultrasounds from friends too. And I just SMILE and Congratulate them as I would hope they would me. I'm sorry if I'm not in the best of spirits about everything but that's why I did congratulate Mrs B because she's been on this road/thread for a while now and for her that's a HUGE deal. She isn't some kid who just got knocked up on the first try like half of the people I know. So she seriously deserves a CONGRATS!!!!! And I'm sure last month was tough for all of us with Tryin (who I hope is doing ok and we miss her :( )and then the two brand new posters who both got their BFP's pretty much as soon as they joined the thread. And not being mean but they haven't been back since. My heart hurts, my soul is exhausted, and my mind is blurry. I'm not venting and I'm not looking for anyone to feel bad. I'm just explaining why I'm not exactly paying close attention to everything.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm not the only one that thought that. I think it may help you to start a journal.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

That was not directed at you lekker!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm sorry you are feeling crappy lekker. We've all been there.:hugs: I feel the same about those brand new girls. I'm not sure if Tryin wants me to tell you guys or not but I know you all miss her so I will let you know she is planning on popping in tomorrow and starting a new journal. She's waiting on her AF to start and or ovulate so she can NTNP. her Hubby wants a baby still and so she is going to take her supplements and whatnot and maybe do opks and if she doesn't get regular cycles back her doc will put her back on clomid. 
:dust: to us all.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Can I ask HOW do you get put on clomid?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No Doubt said:


> Relax gdane...you should have noticed that my post was before hers and I actually congratulated her on her journal. Really?!?!

Your post was directly after lekkers congrats on mrsb's bfp. I'm not that stupid to not realize that mrsb posted after you but thank you for thinking so. 
so. 

You posted about your crappy day.
Someone said congrats to MrsB about her BFP 
You said whatever...

How else is one to take that?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

LekkerSlaap said:


> Can I ask HOW do you get put on clomid?

I went to my doctor because I was not having regular cycles. Showed her my charts and she loved them! :thumbup: She agreed something needed to be done so she scheduled me for an HSG and SA if those were ok she was putting me on clomid and that's what happened. If you're ovulating strong and on regular schedule there is no need to go on clomid. A lot of people get pregnant on clomid but some do not. (Case in point: Me)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww you guys made me :cry:

I must admit, yes I did feel hurt by the whatever, the timing wasn't great you have to admit, even if you didn't mean it like that!

I am truly sorry I didn't come an post straight away but I posted in my journal because I was in shock, I didn't even plan to test, my temperature dropped ant I tested at night time on an IC and got a very faint line, I needed support, luckily, I got that and then got excited and had to take my FRER, which was amazing!!

I am so grateful for the support from you all and I am sorry if anyone feels uncomfortably with the announcements but I know everyone would like everyone to be happy for them if they were in the situation, so I really do appreciate your kind words xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lekker, I went to my docs, seems to be the first step over here. Do you think your ovulating? x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Really happy to hear that Tryin is ok :) I keep thinking about her


----------



## GdaneMom4now

There is absolutely no way we are not happy with you! All of us better announce our bfps on here!! We were talking about those two that came and two days later got their bfps.


----------



## Mrs.B.

A good :cry: from your kind words


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I don't know if I'm ovulating 100% or not. I haven't been seen by a dr at all for any of this since my surgery in 2010. My monitor peaks, the test show positive...and YET NOTHING HAPPENS! DH's SA came back normal back then and he hasn't had another one since. I've used preseed, softcups, stood on my head, moonstone, fertility statue, I Even ATE TOFU! I've picked up more "yams" taking the prenatal everyday. The new fad is telling me I need to take birth control for a few months and then just randomly stop it....yeah I'm sure that works for people who aren't allergic to it! haha

And Mrs B I've said it but just once more I REALLY am Happy for you! You're different than my facebook friends.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Maybe, your gear up but dont ov? I'm not a doctor so cannot comment but hopefully you can find one that helps you. Maybe you just need a little nudge from something like Clomid?

Thank you so much :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Have you ever charted lekker? Or gotten your progesterone checked? Are your cycles regular? I've done everything under the sun too hun including metformin and clomid, nothing so far :nope:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So I can get clomid from a OBGYN instead of a fertility specialist? I am hoping I MIGHT have time before I move to cali to get started but I'm not going to hold my breath. The military drs are kinda slow on doing ANYTHING lol


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Yeah I've just taken the last 2 months off of charting. No they've never checked my progesterone or anything like that as far as I know.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

yeah it's usually the OBGYN that prescribes the clomid. If clomid doesn't work then you usually get referred to a FS.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I don't get why I've never been tried on that stuff before!  They have NEVER tested me for anything like that at all they just send me to the FS.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Have you specifically asked them for it? Maybe you could take that approach? x


----------



## LekkerSlaap

No I'm going to call this OBGYN tomorrow here in NY and see if I can get an appt before I leave. Here's to hoping they are fall for my plan and go ahead and prescribe me medication. HAHAHA See if I can possibly cheat the system.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Best of luck x


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. B- Absolutely NO ONE is disheartened or upset about your awesome announcement!!!!! I mean, how selfish would that be??? We are all thrilled for you.

Lekker-Your situation sounds like mine. DH's sperm is fine, always got + OPK's, my monitor peaked, my temps rise. All signs say ovulation... I have regular 30 day periods with a healthy 14 day luteal phase. I called my OB out of frustration...first step was 21 day progesterone test. Well, I'm ovulating, but not well enough, and she immediately prescribed the clomid. My progesterone was 18.92 a few days ago, now after being on the clomid for a cycle. If AF doesn't show on the 3rd or 4th, I'll test on the 5th. I highly recommend you get some really basic bloodwork done. How's your thyroid levels? That can muck stuff up too.


----------



## wookie130

Good luck, Lekker. Take the bull by the balls!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: FOR YOU ALL XX


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Last dr did say my thyroid was fine because Heidi Murkoff told me to have that checked and I did ask him about that in 2010.


----------



## No Doubt

LekkerSlaap said:


> No doubt I wasn't meaning to overlook your post. I was feeling sorry for myself and trolling the positive test page, saw Mrs B's pic, and popped over to post/fuss at her. And I didn't even read your post like the bad person that I am. I honestly don't know what to say to make you feel better as I don't even know what clomid does as I've never been on it. I'm very sorry things hurt like they do. From my experience my AF is awful and I don't get any options to make the pain go away. The only thing I know is about the heating pad and alot of HOT baths. I wish I could relate to you on the clomid thing. But I can't. I sincerely apologize for being insensitive and not posting to you last night.




GdaneMom4now said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Relax gdane...you should have noticed that my post was before hers and I actually congratulated her on her journal. Really?!?!
> 
> Your post was directly after lekkers congrats on mrsb's bfp. I'm not that stupid to not realize that mrsb posted after you but thank you for thinking so.
> so.
> 
> You posted about your crappy day.
> Someone said congrats to MrsB about her BFP
> You said whatever...
> 
> How else is one to take that?Click to expand...

Wow...really?!?!? First it had to be about MrsB, now it has to be about Lekker. Who is it going to be next time, gdane? Perhaps, instead of jumping to conclusions and trying to make me look like a bitch, you could have just asked me "how else is one to take that." I never said you were stupid, but that must be another one of your assumptions. Oh, and once again, you're still wrong. That comment wasn't directed to Lekker either, but I guess everyone else can be typing at the same time, or miss posts by other people; but not me...right? So allow me to clear it up for you, so you can stop jumping to conclusions.
The comment wasn't directed towards anyone. It's just a saying. I was having a rough time, and "whatever" just sums it up. I was tired and fed up and worrying, and blah, blah, blah; so at the end of the day, I just said "whatever" to it all, to just put it all away from me and forget about it. If you knew me, you would know that I say that all time when I'm at a breaking point, but you don't so it's really not fair for you to judge me like that. If you feel I offend you or someone else, the more appropriate thing to do would be to just ask me about it...don't you think? Instead of trying to show me in a negative light.
I joined this group because more than anything I thought people would be able to relate to me and understand what I'm going through as you all are going through it. I thought people would understand when I'm having a bad day because this is wearing on me, and that people would understand when I needed to vent or just let off some steam. I didn't join this group to be judged and for people to make assumptions about me.
I don't need validation. I know you are all there and read the posts, and I know that you all get busy with everything else and don't stay on here 24/7. I had only posted "whatever" a little bit after my first post and I didn't go back and read everything in between because I wasn't expecting anyone to post anything at that time anyway, and therefore didn't even know that anyone else had.
And to be honest, I really don't feel like I should have to put this big explanation up here in regards to my post, to clear up all of the misunderstandings you caused.

Lekker, you don't have anything to be sorry for and gdane was wrong. My comment was not directed to you or anyone else. I didn't even know you had posted anything, or that anyone had posted anything since my previous post.

Wook, thanks again. The comment was not directed towards anyone, just a way for me to vent. I say it all the time.

With that, I'm finished. I enjoyed the support and discussion from most of you, but this is not why I joined a support group. I hope you all get your bfps and enjoy being a mommy some day. Take care.


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats Mrs B !!

Me - cd18 of 3rd cycle using cbfm, still showing low fertility which is normal for me as i have long cycles.


----------



## Pookabear

Ok wonder if any ladies are still reading/? Im goingto work ongetting a journal tonight, but at work and has to tell ya, I have no idea if I ovulated this month due to be. sick earlier in the month took antibiotics etc.now Im having what I call weird symptoms for me anyway unless its hormones, I hads. harp shooting tata pain a few times today and tummyhas been a little weird,but that could be anything.. I think im on day 22 andthe last two days I've been emotional easily,usually pmsim kinda a meanie but not thistime im nice but sensitive which I can't complain about but its weird lol.. I didn't even think I od this month unless it was before I was sick, or very recent, also a couple days ihave my pink tinge on the paper once when wiping and not seen it since, don't know maybe its lateovulation?? Confused lol and I neversymptom spot..any suggestions? Prob not sincei have no clue when or if I od


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sounds very interesting Pook! Have you tested just to make sure? When was the spotting?


----------



## Pookabear

Not yet mrs.b cause ireally doubt it lol but im not due for af til next week so I always wait it out, I had the spotting 2 days ago andhave had a 31 day cycle the last few cycles, I always get spotting but it usually continues til af and it wasonly there once wheni wiped that day and that was it, but why do I even think it could be it I really doubt it its just weird for me to be like this lol..its probably jst nothing, its weird cause not even sure if I ovulated this time


----------



## Mrs.B.

Anything different is good tho? Means your cycle is different to what your used to which is ultimately what your looking for? I didn't realise you weren't due af until next week, your right to wait it out. You never know you may be suprised.

What do you use if anything to try pin point your ovulation? xx


----------



## Pookabear

True thanks mrs.b I honestly have been a slacker the last few months I quit my cbfm and I stopped chartingso these days I've just been going for it whenever, however I had ewcm early inmy cycle then when I got sick it went creamy so I thought I didn't o, then now itskind of ewcm like in a way,so I thought I didn't o or did super early, oh well ill just go w the flow like always, I wish I could get a bfp but I juast done see it..but your right different could be a goodthing, I have stopped workingout the last couple weeks too which iguess could affect everything.. the weird thing is, I never even look for symptoms anymore since I've gotten my hopes down about it never happening, hubs is due to get an sa and I need tomake an appt for that and I guess we will gofrom there, tata usually hurt toobut other thanthose few pains they don't yet.. guess only time will tell


----------



## Mrs.B.

I gave up, I still temped, but I just thought that the clomid wouldn't work and as they wouldn't test me this cycle, I just forgot all about it. Hubby had his SA last week! He hasn't even got the results yet :haha: 
Then I just got up of the sofa on Saturday and quietly grabbed a test. woohoo!
I had itchy boobs that morning and looking back I had been weeing more but really I had no idea I was so shocked!

Hope that you get a little (good) shock too, hope you all do :) 

I don't know how stopping exercises for just a short time would effect you that much?It may be that where you were ill it masked your symptoms of O, or like you said, the timing was different.. [-o&lt;ing for you xx


----------



## Pookabear

Lol sorry for all the typos, been on my phone


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Pook it's starting to sound a little promising! I really hope you get some good luck! :)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Um...Gdane...your chart is looking good! I've compared some of your charts on FF and usually by now you've had a little drop and all you've gotten is a rise this time. When do you plan on testing?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Same goes for Wookie. I'm basing my timing off of you two since we're on the same flow pretty much. According to my phone I'm due to start Wed. If I don't start by Thursday I'm planning on taking a test.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks Mrs. B and Lekker I really hope I get luck to but dont want to get my hopes up! Been there done that many times, but havent even really though about it in a while...tonight at my bday party at my brothers they asked if i was still trying to have a baby but I didnt answer because they have 3 kids and maybe another on the way so I didnt even want to open up that can of worms lol so i kept quiet
Lekker, wookie and gdane I hope you all get that bfp too!!
The charts are all pretty! Now I wished I would have temped this month, i am going to take it in the morning just to see if I have pre o temps compared to normal then I will at least be able to figure if I od lol


----------



## Pookabear

heres my journal link 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...nal-took-me-long-enough-lol.html#post15304920


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Even though I will be doing quite a bit of traveling late feb through early march I'm still going to try to temp as best as possible.


----------



## wookie130

Pook, I don't know what to tell you on the CM thing...did you BD in a timely manner this month, at least every other day? It can be so confusing. I honestly don't know which is more confusing...the blind TTC methods (no charting, no opk's, etc.), or the opposite (CBFM, opk's, charting)...both have often confused the hell out of me. Our bodies loooovvvve to play tricks, eh? I'm so glad you now have a journal!!! Future stalker right here, ma'am!

Lekker- Hey! Thanks for the hope you've put in Gdane and my chart. I personally don't feel like it's going to be my month. I think my symptoms and chart are all due to Clomid.

And THAT being said, Mrs B.- Hey, my right boob is ITCHY!!!! I think it's progesterone. Did you have any lower back pain? I usually do post-ovulation, but this month it's KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pookabear

Wooks, our bodies love making us crazy LOL
hope your well, get that bfp!!!
we only bd a clouple timesthis cycle cause I was sick and had totake 10 days of antibiotics yuck,but we did getsome sexy time inbeforeand after having pneumonia


----------



## LekkerSlaap

AF got me :(


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry lekker. :( I'll be joining you in a few days :hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

Aww sorry Lekker, Many hugs to you! She is such a WITCH!!! I will follow your foot steps next week I'm sure!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Yes since she started mid afternoon I'm resetting the CBFM tomm.


----------



## Pookabear

Ladies it is so weird, I first noticed I was sick two weeks ago, it started with chills and a fever and no other symptoms....eventually it led to pneumonia and super high temps etc. I took antibiotics for 11 days and I have been feeling great and normal the last few days... but here is my problem tonight I still feel good but I have the chills again all of a sudden this whole evening... and Im cold, I am soooo hoping I'm not getting this again already??? please pray that I don't and that I am healthy and fine, such weird stuff lol


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Pook haven't you been sick off and on for awhile? I am so so sorry you're sick again. I really hope you're feeling better soon. You gotta boost that immune system and tell those germs to go the hell on! :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hope you feel better pook!


----------



## Mrs.B.

wookie130 said:


> And THAT being said, Mrs B.- Hey, my right boob is ITCHY!!!! I think it's progesterone. Did you have any lower back pain? I usually do post-ovulation, but this month it's KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!

Hey Wookie :) I had itchy boobs right before I found out, infact the morning of my positive test I was stood in my bedroom just itching my boobs for like 10 minutes! Hub thought I was strange, hope its a good sign for you too :thumbup:



LekkerSlaap said:


> AF got me :(

Sorry Lekker :hugs:



GdaneMom4now said:


> Sorry lekker. :( I'll be joining you in a few days :hugs:




Pookabear said:


> Aww sorry Lekker, Many hugs to you! She is such a WITCH!!! I will follow your foot steps next week I'm sure!

Pook, Gdane ... wheres your positive thinking gone?? :hugs:



Pookabear said:


> Ladies it is so weird, I first noticed I was sick two weeks ago, it started with chills and a fever and no other symptoms....eventually it led to pneumonia and super high temps etc. I took antibiotics for 11 days and I have been feeling great and normal the last few days... but here is my problem tonight I still feel good but I have the chills again all of a sudden this whole evening... and Im cold, I am soooo hoping I'm not getting this again already??? please pray that I don't and that I am healthy and fine, such weird stuff lol

Hope your not getting ill again Pook!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My positive thinking went out the window when my temp stooped. I really didn't want to have to spend the money.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh I'm sorry Gdane :(


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Well I set it to CD 2 but it wouldn't reset...I had my alarm set to do it so I wasn't getting out of bed to go into the bathroom to dig out my instruction book. I tried holding both buttons down but nothing worked. We shall see how it goes. Not to mention I have to buy a new thermomter because mine no longer works properly.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lekker, you have to put a clean stick in and hold down the buttons to wipe the memory. I would buy a bd brand thermometer. I love mine :)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ah I forgot about putting the stick in there. I'll do that in the morning! <3 Thank you


----------



## wookie130

Lekker, so sorry AF got you. Ugh, I'm probably next, eh?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ummm no! Look at that chart! When are you testing?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Wookie i say test! ;)


----------



## mrsc81

I see congrats are in order Wookie!


----------



## wookie130

Thank you! I cracked and tested after school with a FRER. The second line showed up right away.

Going for my first beta tomorrow afternoon, and another on Sunday, just to check if my hcg is rising. My first scan hasn't been scheduled, but it will be between 7-8 weeks, rather than the traditional 12 weeks, as I have a history of miscarriage at this point. 

Currently, I'm feeling a mix of shock, terror, elation, apprehension, excitement, and guarded joy. I guess once you lose one child, you realize pregnancy isn't always an automatic guarantee you'll end up with a take-home baby.

I pray this is my rainbow Henry James or Hannah Denise.

I definitely feel a bit different than last time. Boobies HURT, and that's a new thing entirely. And my lower back has been killing me. And I have a different pressure sensation in my lower abdomen. Come to think of it, pooping has been a bit rough, too.

Anyway, I'm going to go pray for this pregnancy. It's up to the Lord now.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Once again huge congrats!


----------



## wookie130

Thank you, dear!!!

I wish for nothing more than you chickies to all get your bfp's, too. 

For those of you seeing or headed to a FS, and for those of you trying with all your heart and soul to conceive, I pray for all of you. Whatever happens to me with bean #2, and whatever happens to you is truly up to God. 

I need to lay my fears and anxieties at His feet, and give thanks for another opportunity. It just blows me away.

You're my girls!!! And you're all going to running around barefoot and pregnant in the future! Don't ever let the TTC blues whip your asses, because there's always hope.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

OH MY GOSH WOOKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Please just because you're prego....please don't leave the thread? *bats eyelashes* WOW I want to see your test!


----------



## wookie130

I'd post a pic, but my camera is broken, and I don't want to monkey with my Blackberry...it's slow and janky.

I don't want to leave this thread, either!!! In fact, I'm not going to!!! I don't feel safely pregnant enough yet to move over to the pregnancy forums.

Yes, I'm one of those highly anxious PAL ladies. I think we may be the most neurotic pregnant variety of all, lol!


----------



## Buckles

Wookie!!! Congratulations, really happy for you and I hope the next months are happy and healthy! 

Afm, I am day 9 of ny cycle and we went and had our first appointment with the FS, he did an internal scan and has booked me in for an hsg in the next 4 days, and then a set of bloods on day 2-6 of my next cycle. If all clear we will fall into the unexplained area.... He said he can put me on clonus but doesn't think it will be worth while as I already ovulate, but we can try, or we go straight in with IVF 
Xxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm glad to.hear they do something on your first visit. I'll be cd6 so frustrated now we will have to wait another month. I'm glad they got you in! Good luck. Keep us updated


----------



## wookie130

Ugh, Gdane, I hate that you have to wait too. It absolutely sucks. But, I'd just keep popping the Vitex, taking care of yourself (EMOTIONALLY, too, hon!!!), working out, and all of the other good things you've been doing. It will be next cycle before you know it, and I hope you have some answers.

Buckles, I hope you get some sort of explanation of what's going with your situation too. I think it would suck to be in the "unexplained fertility" category, but on the upside, it also means there isn't necessarily anything wrong.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks wook.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So here's my weekend update. I think tomorrow will HOPEFULLY be the final day for AF. I bought a new thermometer tonight at walgreens. It's pink ;) and I'm really hoping for a good shot this month. Just as long as I can catch it before the 20th! lol because we start traveling on the 20th. Right now Shaddix is harrassing me to take him out to go potty and I am NOT going out in this cold weather. He's being very *******.


----------



## wookie130

LekkerSlaap said:


> So here's my weekend update. I think tomorrow will HOPEFULLY be the final day for AF. I bought a new thermometer tonight at walgreens. It's pink ;) and I'm really hoping for a good shot this month. Just as long as I can catch it before the 20th! lol because we start traveling on the 20th. Right now Shaddix is harrassing me to take him out to go potty and I am NOT going out in this cold weather. He's being very *******.

Lekker, I have the pink thermometer from Walgreens...I used it for 6 cycles, and although I THOUGHT the battery was starting to poop out on it, it's now reading my temp fine. I like it! :thumbup: What other goodies are you going to try this month? You know, this past month on Clomid was also the first month I used those smiley OPK's in the afternoons, as a supplement to the CBFM. And the smiley's caught my surge 12 HOURS (!!!) before my monitor, so of course we bd'ed right then. And I do believe the next day (my first peak day) was my actual ovulation day. So we had sex the two days BEFORE my peak.

I'm just throwing it out there! :winkwink:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I don't think DH will allow me to purchase them right now with all the moving expenses and paying off my motorcycle. So my plan since the roommate is moving out is to BD EVERYDAY lol. I didn't get my monitor reset in time since I"ve been staying up late and sleeping in WAY later. So here's to hoping it's not messed up. But I have kinda noticed something that I think you all pointed out to me 3 months ago. Can you all take a look at my charts and tell me if I'm right or not. I'm pretty sure my LP is short. Or getting short.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Are you charting? I dont see any temps but it looks like you have a super short cycle


----------



## wookie130

Lekker, I checked your chart, and I didn't see much data either. On some of your way earlier charts, your LP looked to be 11 days long or so. Now, it sort of looks like you only have 16 day cycles!!! If this is the case, you have a severe LP defect!!!! 

Have you tried a B vitamin complex, red raspberry leaf tea, soy, or Vitex?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Yeah sorry about that the last 2 charts say 16 because I didn't chart while on vacation and last cycle. But see what I was talking about the 10 and 11 days long LP? I'm thinking about trying some fertilaid. I kinda might have talked the husband into it. I haven't tried any vitamins except my prenatal. I did that once and was taking a TON of vitamins a day and didn't even know what half of them were exactly for. <3


----------



## wookie130

I'm sad to report that my hcg has dropped...from 55 to 21. Another miscarriage is impending.

Please pray for me. I have to get another beta done in 2 weeks, to see if my hcg is 5 or below. I am home from work, not bleeding, not cramping, and positively gutted.

I will not give up on this, and I'm not leaving BnB, or anything like that. I pray I will not need another D&C, and things take care of themselves naturally, and that Brad and I can try again as soon as possible.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wookie, I don't even know what to say. I.Am.So.Sorry.


----------



## wookie130

Thank you. I'm sort of swinging between anger and complete despair right now. I just do not want another D&C. I want it to happen on it's own.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm so incredibly sorry :hugs: I font know what to say. Did they sway anything about progesterone suppositories


----------



## Mrs.B.

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry to hear that wookie :hugs:


----------



## Amb434

Hello Ladies. :flower:

Before I introduce myself, I just wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss, Wookie. It hurts my heart to see something like this happen to good women that try so hard to conceive. Never give up. :hugs:

So, I've been stalking you girls for a while now, even back from the CBFM Statistics thread! When I bought my CBFM, I searched the site for threads that I could join. I didn't want to just jump into a thread without reading the posts first, so it's taken me forEVER to catch up. I feel like I know all of you ladies personally :haha:, but none of you know me, so here we go... :)

As you can see from my sig, DH and I are both 29 years old. We met 7 years ago and have been married for almost 5. We've been TTC for 4 years. I, also, have a beautiful 13 year old step-daughter.

I've been diagnosed with PCOS/IR. My cycles are extremely erratic and it's very rare that I ovulate on my own. DH is perfect, no problems at all and his swimmers are fantastic. So, obviously, I'm the problem. :haha:

We tried for a year before talking to my OB about our options. She wanted to try Clomid, so I was given Provera to induce my period. She never came and, turns out, I spontaneously ovulated and conceived! Unfortunately, it ended in a m/c at 7 weeks. 

A few months later, I started the Clomid. I took 4 rounds and didn't respond at all. Add Clomid Resistance to my laundry list of problems, lol. After that, my OB referred me to an FS. I then went through all of the testing.. blood work, AMH levels, FSH levels, had an HSG.. everything was fine and clear. I had a GTT, which confirmed my IR and that's when he diagnosed me with PCOS. Hubby had an SA and everything was perfect.

I've done 2 medicated and monitored cycles with injections and IUI. Everything went beautifully.. my follies grew to perfect sizes and the trigger shot made me ovulate. Unfortunately, neither worked. My last IUI was, actually, almost a year ago on Valentine's Day.

It started getting so expensive, even with our great insurance. Plus, the meds were making me absolutely crazy. There was so much stress, I just needed a break. It started out with only being a 3 month break, but things just kept coming up - financially and personally - and I could never find the right time to go back to my FS. 

In October of last year, I decided that weight loss was the only thing I haven't tried, but you know how hard that is with PCOS. I got back on BCP, which worked to even out my hormones and I was able to lose 15 lbs. Doesn't sound like a lot, but I've heard that losing anywhere between 5-10% of your body weight is enough to kickstart fertility. I lost 8%, so I'm really hoping that's enough.

I just recently came off the BCP and got AF on Jan. 31. I was so excited to start using my CBFM, as I'm sure y'all know how it felt the first time! I started poas yesterday, I'm on CD7 today.

So, that's it! Sorry for the novel, lol. I really hope I can continue this journey with you ladies. I've been a BNB member for a couple of years and joined a few threads, but they would always fizzle out. I'm really hoping I can join yours. :) It looks like I'm doing everything backwards from the rest of y'all, lol. I'm sure I may have questions about my CBFM, and I'll also be more than happy to share any advice or answer questions about medicated cycles. 

Good luck ladies! :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:hi: WELCOME!!! 

What is IR First of all? LoL. Secondly, I'm so so so sorry for your loss and so sorry of everything you've been through. Makes me feel like a whiny hooker when I only have PCOS (that I know of) and only been ttc a little over a year. At least you did conceive once so you know it is possible! It's still a struggle though. A painful sucky struggle. Feel free to stalk all of our journals, we've been kind of venturing out there more. Everyone is awesome on this thread...I'm surprised you even wanted to join after my little situation with the other girl that joined not that long ago...but I'm glad you are here! Haha. I swear I'm not really a bitch!! I'm on cd5 so I'm not that far behind you cycle wise right now and seeing the FS for the first time tomorrow about IUI...not going to lie, you kind of discouraged me a little seeing those didn't work for you! Have you tried vitex or anything like fertilaid? Vitex really helped me with my pcos and I actually got back on it for these cycles that I'm not on clomid. It's natural and helps regulate your horomones. Like I said, Great to have ya, and I know you've been trying a lot longer than me, but if you have any questions about anything I've done to try and help pcos, go ahead an ask because I'm sure I'll pick your brain a little about IUI!


----------



## mrsc81

Welcome amb!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Welcome AMB. Sorry to hear about your story :( But I'm glad you've joined us to keep trying.

Wookie...I am SO SO sorry! I am crying for you right now as my heart is broken for you. :( I would come hug you if I could.


----------



## wookie130

Thanks, everyone. I can't bear the grief at times. At other moments I'm a bit better, and then I feel hopeless.

I did call the nurse practitioner again about an hour ago, as I had some questions, such as if I'll need a D&C, do I have to wait for a 3rd miscarriage before I have answers, etc. Well, I won't need a D&C, most likely, and apparently the bleeding and cramping will show up possibly in the next few days...since the embryo was so small, it may just seem like a bad AF. They do want me to wait 1 full regular AF cycle to try again, and it's up to me if we want to try Clomid, or a couple of natural cycles first. I think we'll opt for trying naturally for a couple of months before Clomid again. I do need to wait for a 3rd miscarriage before they opt for testing, as the first 2 are treated as flukes. I don't really buy that, but I guess I have no choice.

My DH has been great...obviously he's sad too, but he's taking good care of me.


----------



## wookie130

Welcome Amb! Thanks for your kind words! It sounds like you've been through the ringer too, huh? I pray we can all conceive, and have sticky beans in the near future!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So happy to hear your dh is taking care of you wooks. I could punch your dr for not doing anything until a third :gun: but it wont happen! :hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Gdane I just noticed your ticker says 1 days till you start with the FS! Congrats and I wish you so much good luck...Tommorrow? right!


----------



## Amb434

Thanks, girls! What a warm welcome. :)

I did see the incident with the other new girl, Gdane, so I was a little nervous! Haha. I know you're not a bitch, I've been following y'all for a while and I think all of y'all are great and what a wonderful support group. :) I'm so glad I can be a part of it. I'll definitely be checking out y'alls journals, as well.

Whether we've been trying for a year or 10 years, we all, equally, know and understand the struggles. Please don't feel bad! :hugs: Thank you for your sincere words, it means a lot. :flower:

IR = Insulin Resistance. Usually, it's the underlying cause of PCOS, but not always. It's, basically, your body not responding to insulin the way it's supposed to. It causes your hormones to get out of whack, which, in turn causes the PCOS.

I'm so sorry I discouraged you about the IUI! Everyone is different and maybe it will work for you on the first try! I only had 2 and it makes me wonder if I would have just sucked it up and done another cycle, if it would have worked. But, it just wasn't meant to be at the time.

Will you be doing a medicated cycle or is it just IUI? The IUI, itself, is a breeze. It's the medications that made me crazy, lol. I'm so excited to hear about your FS appt tomorrow and I'm sure you're relieved to get the ball rolling. It's somewhat comforting to leave everything to your FS, lol.

I've seen you girls talking about Vitex, so I ordered some. I think I'll go through this first cycle, since coming off BCP, without it and see how well my cycle goes before I start taking it. But I've heard it works wonders with irregular cycles, so I'm pretty excited about trying it. :)

I'm super excited about my CBFM, too. I tried using OPKs for a few months over the last year and I couldn't ever pick up a surge. It's not surprising since my cycles were so few and far between. Hopefully, my little bit of weight loss will help even things out.

Please feel free to ask anything you'd like, I'm an open book. :) And I'm sure I'll be picking your brain about the CBFM! Good luck at your appt tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lekker: Yes Today is the day we meet with the FS! We're doing a more in depth SA where they check to see if DH's sperm is carrying DNA and then I don't know what they're doing with me! I'll let you guys know how it goes! I invited you to stalk my jounral lekker! When are you two ladies starting your journal?!?

Amb: You know what I just noticed? Your name probably stands for amber but my initials with my maiden name was AMB. :haha: random. IR :dohh: I'm so ********. I have a book on PCOS and I'm on metformin. it just didn't click I guess. I think have IR too. After I got off BCP I started to gain weight and I feel like if I don't have sugar I'm going to die. I get all hot and shaky. I actually wondered if I was diabetic but I'm really not a ton over weight. I just gained some after bcp. :grr: We will do medicated IUI. If you check out my charts You will see when I started charting I was having like 60 plus day cycles...then the next two cycles 45-42 day cycles I was on vitex then I went to clomid and had perfect 28 day cycles. My body obviously needs a little help! I'm on metformin XR right now because the regular stuff was horrendous to me. I just got my cousin on vitex actually. She's very excited about it. She's having the same problems I did starting off bcp. Stupid horomones!! I'm not using my CBFM right now...it got way too expensive and I got to know my body so I"ll know when I'm going to O. But if you have any questions definitely let us know!


----------



## Amb434

Haha, yep, it's Amber. :haha: A lot of people call me Amb.

Ugh, yeah, Metformin is the devil. :growlmad: I've been on it, on and off, for a few years, but I just can't stick with it. It's awful! I hear so many good things about it and even had a friend of mine recently get pregnant after being on it a few months. Bleh. Have you done a glucose tolerance test? It tells you how resistant you are to insulin. My FS said I'm "slightly resistant".. whatever that means.. :dohh:

Wow, you sound like me with your cycles! Mine have always been extremely long like that. I'm excited about taking Vitex. :dance: I just hope it'll make me O by myself, that's my biggest fear with going natural.

So, today is CD8 and I got a high! The past 2 days have been lows. I really didn't think I'd get a high so early in my cycle. In the past, when I DO ovulate, it's always late in my cycle. Is this some kind of "standard" thing the monitor does during it's first usage? I want to believe I'm gearing up to O, but I'm anxious. :blush:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome AMB, you sound lovely! :hi: I too have PCOS and was due to start metformin in Feb... not now my clomid worked.

Gdane, its funny how names match, SLH is my sisters initials, so took me a while to get used to that :haha: ... how did your appt go?


----------



## Amb434

Mrs.B. said:


> Welcome AMB, you sound lovely! :hi: I too have PCOS and was due to start metformin in Feb... not now my clomid worked.

Thanks, Mrs. B! And congrats on your little bean! :happydance: :hugs: And you're very lucky you didn't have to start Metformin, lol.



> Gdane, its funny how names match, SLH is my sisters initials, so took me a while to get used to that :haha: ... how did your appt go?

Haha, guess that means we're all meant to be here. :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou, I was kinda looking forward to it in weird kinda way to see if it would help my weight loss! lol


----------



## Amb434

Yeah, I've heard it really does help with weight loss. I just don't understand why the side effects have to be so terrible. :nope: I have a bottle of it sitting out on my counter hoping it'll persuade me to start taking them again. :haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Have you tried the extended release metformin? And no I haven't had a glucose test


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thats pretty exiting about getting a high so early! You might start high for a while.everyone is different


----------



## wookie130

Amb, I usually start getting highs around day 8 or so, too! I traditionally peaked on CD 14-16, on a normal month.

I'm glad you can relate so well to Gdane's situation! We all need someone that's been in our shoes, or at least in our flip flops or slippers.

I would much rather remain in the TTC forums, particularly this one, and the journals, then go on the Loss section right now. That's always so doom and gloom, and I don't need any more of that...I mean, how does that really help me? I prefer to look toward the future, just like the rest of you ladies!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Amen wookie! I love all your guys journals! I never venture anywhere else! I tried ltttc and wanted to crawl in a dark hole afterwards, can't imagine what the loss forums are like


----------



## Amb434

I've tried the XR Metformin, too, but I still find the side effects pretty bad. Does it work better for you than the regular Met? I even tried brand name Glucophage and the effects aren't as bad, but it's so expensive. 

I'm pretty excited about the high! Maybe it means my body is finally being nice to me. :)

I agree, Wookie, you should stay put right here, where people know you and care about you. :flower:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

How much more is the glucophage? Metformin xr is better for sure. My fs mention ed that other stuff. I'm waiting on an ultrasound right now


----------



## Amb434

It was about $40 with my insurance, as opposed to $4 for the Met. So, yeah, lol. I may try the XR Met again, I know I really need to be on it.

What are they looking for on your u/s?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I"m pretty sure my CBFM is ruined. It didn't act like it wanted to read the test stick today. But I'll pay better attention to it tomorrow morning. If it is ruined I'm not buying another one.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Why is it ruined? Are the batteries dead? 

If you want to know about my appointment, it's my journal in my signature...beware, it's a novel!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

No the batteries are fine. It just acted like it didn't want to read my stick. It blinked as normal but it took it forever to read the stick. I missed testing this morning because I took my meds lastnight and slept in today. OOPS But I did wake at 8 to take my temp.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Maybe you had a defective stick?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

i'm not sure but I'm in the mood to punt it across the street haha


----------



## GdaneMom4now

LMAO! Don't do that!! I know how you feel though. I feel the same about my stupid droid.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

SO...I had an idea just now. If I don't get prego this month, NEXT month I'm setting the monitor to test around 4pm. I'm going to see if that changes anything charting wise. I get almost 5 highs a month before I peak. So I'm thinking MAYBE I surge later in the day....so maybe next month we'll see what the monitor says that changes....MAYBE I'll catch something <3 lol


----------



## Amb434

Ya never know, Lekker, it's worth a shot! Let's just hope you get preggo this month and you won't have to worry about it. :)

Still showing high readings and I'm on CD10. And there's definitely some funny business going on in my ovaries the past couple of days. :wacko: I've been having really dull aches on both sides, sometimes I feel a sharp pain or two. What's weird is it feels similar to when I was stimming with injections before my IUIs. My ovaries were always sore. :shrug: No clue what's going on, but I hope it's a good thing.

How's everyone doing? :flower:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ya know I think that's going around because I'm feeling serious pain in my ovaries too. Like they are going to burst. Not sure but I won't have time to go to the OBGYN before we leave :( 

PS I'm PISSED at First Response. Anyone remember that AWESOME false positive that broke my heart? Yeah well I just NOW got the "check" they were supposed to mail me. It's a COUPON to buy more of their products. ANY 1 Item up to 34 bucks in value. Nice huh? Yeah I appreciate the fact that it's worth more than the pregnancy test I bought...BUT honestly where do they come off thinking that I SERIOUSLY want to purchase more products from them? (Even though I will use the coupon) it's just irritating...like when you go out to eat and they automatically add gratuity to the bill???? Yeah nothing irritates me more than ASSUMPTION on stuff like this HAHA

End of rant! Other than that how are you all today?


----------



## wookie130

Lekker, how annoying. I'm sure you really don't want to rely on First Response after using a funky test.

Amb- I hope the ovarian funkiness is a good sign for you!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ladies...my chart....WHAT IS THAT!? SERIOUSLY! What the crap is going on!? Yesterday I SHOOOOOOOTTTTT WAY up there...today PLUMMET!? WHAT is this crap!? I'm kinda tired of getting so many High's on the CBFM. And I was looking at my sticks from this week. So about the first high I had pretty dark double lines and then since then they have faded down. I know I'm not exactly supposed to read those lines myself but I just found it odd. Has anyone ever noticed it with theirs?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah, but you only shot up to 97.3...that looks like pre-o temps. Could have just been tossing and turning that night, who knows? :shrug: I don't think you've ov'd yet. Hope something comes out of your girls sore ovaries. Mine have been kind of sore too. I hope when I go in for my second ultrasound on valentines day...TWOOO DAYS, that they say holy moses, your follicles are ready to pop! lets get on with it! Give me the trigger and then IUI the next day. That would be pretty effin sweet. Lets get on with it and get that bfp already! 

Sorry about your ordeal with the FRER Lekker.


----------



## Amb434

Sorry, Lekker, I have NO clue. :shrug: I'm a charting virgin. :blush: Hopefully, somebody can help you out, I understand the frustration. :hugs:

I'm kinda frustrated, too. I'm on CD13 and still showing high. I could have sworn I saw some EWCM yesterday (still trying to get the hang of checking CM) and all of my ovarian pains are gone. Could I have ovulated? :shrug: Ugh, I wish I would've bought some OPKs to double check...


----------



## GdaneMom4now

It's hard to say Amb, I think the monitor would have peaked but I have no idea...I think you should take up charting! it's helped me a lot! Do you check your cervical position? If it's low firm and closed, you probably ovulated, if not, you probably just had an estrogen surge givng you ewcm. When in doubt, hump it out ladies!


----------



## Amb434

Haha, thanks, Gdane. I'm still really new to the checking CM and CP and all that. So used to having doctors do everything for me! :blush: I thought about trying charting, but my sleeping schedule is so erratic, I dunno if it'll be accurate. If I don't get knocked up this cycle, I'll be willing to try anything. :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Well, we're all pretty much experts by now, so if you have any questions, let us know! The book Taking Charge of Your Fertility was a major helpt to me. But I would used Fertility friend to chart. 
https://www.tcoyf.com/content/BookOverview.aspx

Check your cervix, if it's like high where you can barely touch it and about the softness of your lips, you're probably ovulating...and if it is low where it's like RIGHT THERE when you stick your finger in and pretty firm, you've probably already ovulated. Anything inbetween, well, really doesn't mean much unless you checked it the days around it.


----------



## Amb434

It's definitely very high, I could barely touch it. What I COULD touch felt pretty soft.. then again, I'm still new to this, lol. Hopefully that's good news!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Id say get bding!


----------



## Amb434

Will do, thanks hun! We've bd'ed the past couple of nights, too. Hopefully we'll catch that egg. :) FX'd!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I might have had some EWCM tonight...my ovaries are REALLY hurting on both sides. But right now I'm watching Twilight. WHEEE We will be getting out BD on tonight for sure. I might be O'ing tonight! LOL GOD I HOPE SO!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

SOOOO I'm looking at those two predictions I have on my signature and realized that they both have something to do with Spring(March)....I'm not going to put stock into it but I really HOPE SO!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ok my cbfm and chart are frustrating me. ANOTHER HIGH?! And my temp shot up again. I know this is going to be another erratic one. Great....not a happy camper. And now I've got a ton of packing to do starting today. After we go do all the crap dh has to do for the army. We did bd lastnight and I popped a softcup in with my fingers crossed.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I wouldn't worry too much about your temps. You.re only at 97.3 thats pre o temps. I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm convinced that I'm just not ovulating.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm sorry I dont have any answers for you besides see a doc which I know isn't easy for you right now. Have you tried vitex or soy?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm not sure about the first part you asked but I've had soy. I'm lactose intolerant so I use soy often. Unless I need to be taking some soy pills or something :(


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Vitex is a natural supplement that balances your hormones. it also has another name I can't remember at the moment but I took it a while back and it started regulating my cycles but you can't take fertility meds. I got them for 9 bucks at a nutrition store here...otherwise try fertilaid for women it has vitex in it. Agnus castus! Thats it x


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I've been looking at the fertilaid for both of us. Chris is fine with it, I've just been trying to wait with all the moving expenses. Thank you Gdane for always being there. :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No problemo. :)


----------



## mrsc81

Lekker since i started ttc my cycles started getting longer, maybe due to the stress, prenatal vits or a combination of things? Anyhow, i started vitex last cycle, my previous cycles were 42 days and 54 days, first cycle with vitex 42 days and this is my 2nd cycle using it and it will be about 37 days.. I was also spotting after exercise, this has gone since i started the vitex. 
This cycle with my cbfm i only had 2 highs before my peaks, lots of success stories with vitex so why not give it a go, youve got nothing to lose :hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ok I'm going to look around for it. When is it suggested in the cycle to take it?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I.started it like a long ways into my cycle because I was having like 60 day plus cycles ands got my period two weeks later some people say beginning of your cycle but I don't think it really matters


----------



## mrsc81

I started mine cd1, and im only taking it until and including the first peak day on my cbfm, theres conflicting advice about this, so you can either take until ovulation or take throughout your cycle but you must stop when you get your bfp.


----------



## Amb434

Hope everyone had a great Valentine's Day and did lots of baby making! :haha: Big hugs! xx


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So yesterday my cbfm was still reading high. And my opk was sketchy. So the other day I wasted that first response coupon to buy their digital ovulation kit. And I've been using it of the evening way beyond day 5 lol. So yesterday during my short lived nap before work I had a dream of being pregnant and then confusing the test which was an ovulation test. Odd yes. But I tested when I woke up and it read no still. I went to work and got home at 3 am. And decided to test since I has some snotty looking cm. and BAM it was a yes!!!! My cm was kinda thick though so I whipped out the preseed and the soft cups. Got our Bd on and got about an hour of sleep. So my temp is not going to be correct today probably. But I'm waiting for the cbfm to click over so I can see of it reads peak. Although I went ahead and assumed on my chart. I'll change it if it doesn't reflect that. So I'm planning getting at least 3 sessions in today. I really hope it works!!!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ok Gdane, my test date is Feb 26th! And I am visualizing a BFP!!! This is it, if not I'm taking some time off I think. Until I can at least make head way for a fertility dr. But I believe this is it. Lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I like your thinking! ;)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I told dh that we are going to saturate the egg today. I'm like at least 4 times before I go to work tonight and then once tonight when I get off of work. That way there is no choice in the matter haha! We are finally home from post and now I can finally get a nap in! Yay


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You are going to have one sore giner! Good luck!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

It's not the sore thing. My ovaries feel like they are going to explode...I feel BEYOND bloated. I know my temp today doesn't exactly count, but it was after 3+ hours of sleep and taken as soon as I opened my eyes though. How's that look for an O temp? LOL And my throat is hurting slightly, but I do believe that's just the exhaustion. BUT after my fit the other day I'm going to stop being negative and for ONCE BE POSITIVE! I'm not taking NEGATIVE for an answer! LOL GDANE YOU'RE COMIN WITH ME! ;) haha I love you ladies! Thank you for keeping me a little bit sane. Now it's time to go to work again...


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Oh man it's sore today lol oops


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'll get on the positive train with you! :dance: lol I told you that would be sore


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So FF didn't give me crosshairs but I KNOW (if successful) I did Ovulate because my ovaries were SOOOOOORE yesterday and they don't even hurt today. My temps are off with the bad sleeping patterns right now. So I'm not going to CARE about crosshairs lol. I told the boys to swim fast and strong and the first one to bust though the prize at the end would be awarded graciously. LOL And now I keep telling the egg to nestle in and get comfy that it's not going ANYWHERE for 9 months. Yeah I think I might have went a bit loony this time hahaha. What are you doing today Gdane?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol that it's funny whatever gets you pregnant huh!? I'm working. Anxiously awaiting tomorrow. Iui and tattoo! I have myself the hcg sot in the tummy last night


----------



## LekkerSlaap

YAY! I'm so excited for you! This is going to HAPPEN! We're both going to be prego and then we can talk about all the stuff other people complain about. And how much we WELCOME all that "horrible" stuff you have to go though. I say bring it on in full force!!!! How did the HCG shot go? Did it hurt like super bad? And you have to post pics of the new ink! <3


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I will! I've been posting stuff on my journal as to drawings and stuff and the picture of the needle with the HCG shot. I mostly put all my details in there since everyone kind of migrated out of here. Thats why I think you should start a journal. Anyhoo, the shot was fine! I almost threw up thinking about it but I was just psyching myself out lol. I didn't hardly feel it at all. It was the anticipation that sucked! And I can't wait to be bump buddies with all of you!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I have a journal but not on here. I guess I probably should get around to starting one since everyone is falling off the thread :( BOO


----------



## Amb434

Finally! CD17 and I got my first peak! :happydance: So, relieved.. I didn't think it was gonna happen this month. Sounds like I'm pretty close to you girls in your cycles! When should I start counting dpo, today or tomorrow?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thats awesome! Get bding! I'm on cd14. I would count tomorrow as 1dpo but it could be later. Hard to tell without temping. I ovulated on first peak but some ovulate on second peak


----------



## LekkerSlaap

GO GIRL! GET YOUR BD ON RIGHT NOW! Do it like us haha hump the whole day away! <3


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Gdane so you're saying I need to BD again tonight too? Since today is 2nd peak but I'm not having ovulation pains.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yikes hard to say with your temps and open dots! If you want to I suppose....ummm I would say you are pretty well covered but when in doubt hump it out! I'm not sure hun. Sorry. They say by the time your temp rises your egg is dead and gone usually


----------



## Amb434

Haha, thanks girls! We're definitely covering our bases. :winkwink: Luckily, we bd'ed last night, too, and we'll make sure to catch tomorrow. 

So, from what I understand, the CBFM will automatically give me another peak tomorrow, then go to high and low, right? Since I've got my peaks, can I just stop using the monitor? I've used over 10 sticks, so I'm assuming it'll keep asking for sticks until I use another 10. If I don't get preggo this cycle, do I just leave the monitor alone until AF shows?

Thanks!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You are correct wroth everything. I did stop using them after I got my low again idk if it affects anything. Ps: I screwed up, I'm cd 16


----------



## LekkerSlaap

YAY FOR TODAY FOR GDANE!!!! Today is her big day! :) <3 LOTS OF ::DUST::

afm I did an override on FF for the ovulation day since my temps are all jacked up due to the circumstances of out processing. Now it's off to hopefully finish everything up TODAY!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks lekker! We are leaving in like ten minutes! Yay for ovulation! I think it's ovulation today for me! Cervical position is high soft and open!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Omg! I'm so excited! :) I can't wait til you get home!!!!!!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:

Let's DO THIS!


----------



## Amb434

Hey Ladies. :flower: Quick question..

Today was my second peak day, but hubby and I weren't able to bd. My grandpa passed away today, so today has been hectic, not to mention having a migraine on top of it all. So, it just wasn't feasible to bd tonight. I'm kinda worried, though. We did manage to bd the day before my peak and also on my first peak. I don't temp, so there's no way to know when, exactly, I ovulated. I did check my CP tonight and, even though it's still a bit high, it's a lot lower than it has been. Does it sound like we did enough..? :shrug:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah you are better with bding before ov so then the spermies are waiting for the egg. Don't worry about it hun. So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I am so sorry for your loss.

Gdane that pic of kaya is way too cute


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks lekker she really makes me laugh. Such a good girl!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So...MY Cycles website says I ovulated on the 17th. FF still hasn't given cross hairs and I removed my override to see what it would do. Stupid moving messing with my temps now I get to do the 2ww cold turkey hahahahaha. We pick up the moving truck on Tuesday, clear housing on wed at noon while Chris is on post finishing up all his clearing, and then we're leaving asap on wed. We'll check into a hotel when we get tired of driving and should be in TN by Thursday afternoon just in time to pick up my MOTORCYCLE!!!!!!! I'm SO excited to finally pay that thing off and call it MINE! Not to mention with as much of working my butt off, tips, and saving my change for a VERY long time...I should NOT ONLY have enough to purchase my riding jacket that I want but then I should also have pretty much enough to cover getting a tattoo. I HOPE! HAHA


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I would say you ovulated but it's kind of hard to tell. Thats gotta be such a relief to get close to the moving being done and :yipee: for your motorcycle getting paid off! That's such a great feeling


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Well the moving is nowhere near done. It's just the first part of it. We are loading up Tuesday and leaving Wednesday. We go to tn and see our family and friends until march 2nd an then we head to Cali. From there we have to find a place to live. We decided this time we are going to wait til we get there do we can see the options in person so we don't move into a shit hole like we are in now. So once that's done I can sigh and be happy! And start decorating!!!!! Haha we will be there at least 2 years do I can finally hang my pictures and stuff and stop living out of plastic boxes. I'm so excited to finally own something. Motorcycle or not it truly is something amazing to know its 100% paid for! That's huge for me because I've never owned anything of real value like that. Now it's learning how to ride it that's going to be the scary part lol. I've got classes lined up and a self proclaimed promise of safety. I'm such a spaz about that. I won't be riding the bike in public for a min of 4 months of solid practice. Even then I'm still not sure I'll see how Cali is first. Haha


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So today is my going away party. I don't exactly feel well. My throat is scratchy and I'm kinda just BLAH. Of course I'm going to my party though...I just have to figure out how to tell them I'm not drinking. I goofed up yesterday at TGIFridays. I sat down out of habit and ordered a drink...took a sip and almost choked...shoved it to Chris stating I'M NOT SUPPOSED TO BE DRINKING!!!!!!!!! He's like you're the one who ordered it! I told him because he didn't stop me HAHAAH he enjoyed what did tasted to be pretty delicious. I felt horrible for even ordering it. :( Lastnight everyone at work wanted me to have my final drink with them and I had to explain why I wasn't drinking. It's strange they all know I don't really drink in the first place and they NEVER ask but when I've already ovulated it's like BAM peer pressure! haha


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I don't think you should put pressure on yourself for not doing having a drink now and then. I understand why you don't want to though. But I don't believe we should have to put our lives completely on hold for this.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry for your loss Amb.

Lekker, I tried not to drink too, except when AF came so I knew I was in the clear, Except Jan :haha: I had a glass of wine at 8 dpo, it was weird as I'm normally fine with wine but where I was pregnant (I cannot think of any other reason) I came up all red and blotchy like it was reacting with me! It was only 1 small glass with a meal for FIL birthday!

I went out last night, back to a pub that I used to work in, in the village we both used to life in, where our parents still live, the amount of people that gave Hubby and I a lecture about having babies already! I just wanted to scream!!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I am just feeling guilty if there is a bean in there. Although I really do feel horrible today, I kinda secretly hope its just symptoms lol. But I doubt that.


----------



## Mrs.B.

One little drink wont harm, Ive had friends who have been absolutly leggless when they didnt know they were preggers and their babies are fine, obviously they wouldnt have gotten like that if the knew. They didnt drink once they found out lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ohh mrsb. Kudos to you for keeping your secret! I know I'm not going to be able to!

Lekker: Most likely, if you are only 3dpo, the egg hasn't even implanted! And even if it has, it takes about seven days before it's even getting any of your blood supply. But it's your choice. I just wanted to help you to feel at ease if you want to have a little drinky.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I am trying so hard Gdane! Its so bloomin difficult!!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ok Ladies you made me feel a little less guilty about drinking a glass of wine since I just called one friend who can't keep a secret and she's like we bought moscato. *facepalm* I've been eating the crap out of oranges today hoping that natural vitamin c and citric acid will clear up this scratchy throat.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, chicas!!!!!! Sorry I've been out of commission so long! I've basically been hiding in my journal lately.

Nothing too exciting, just waiting for AF...if the mc hasn't screwed my cycle up too bad, I expect her arrival around the first week or two of March. And then I'm back in business!!! Back to the ol' CBFM/Preseed/smiley opk's/FF madness. I'm laying off Clomid the first couple of cycles, and then I'm hopping back on it, as it DID succeed in getting me knocked up, on that first medicated cycle. We'll see. For now, I'm enjoying being a TTC slacker...no temping, testing of any kind. I get my last Hcg tomorrow, to see if I'm back to zero, which I'm sure I am, so it's fine.

:)


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I forgot to mention I'm taking a baby aspirin daily, and have added a B-50 complex to the prenatal vitamins I'm taking. Which means I'm mega-dosing on the folic acid, but hey, you pee out any excess anyway...can you say NEON YELLOW pee??? Whoa!!!!


----------



## wookie130

Doh, and I'm giving up caffeine!!! LOL!!!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Get it girl! I'm glad to see you back Wookie! Missed you! :)

AFM they didn't realize that it's Sunday so there was NO booze for me to turn down! :) YAY The party went well and when I got home DH and I got into the floor and rolled up all my change. ( I have a HUGE Patron bottle that I collect change in til it's full) And I had several bills in it. Grand total was over $300 bucks!!!!!! Can we say heck yes!? And HE says I can't save any money!!!! LOL


----------



## Buckles

Lekker, I'm sure that a little drink that early on won't do any harm, and remember people used to drink and smoke throughout the whole of there pregnancy 

Wookie, Neon yellow pee?!? Omg!! 

Ive been POAS constantly for the past 3-4 days, AF is due tomorrow or wednesday. All of the cheapy Internet tests have been negative, UNTIL this morning.... I tested twice and both gave the faintest of faint lines!! Keep you all updated xx


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Omg fool luck buckles!
Gdane I LOVE your chart!!!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

And my phone turned buckles into fool? So sorry


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol why do you love my chart? I didn't put anything in today. I washed AND dried my thermometer and while it still works I don't know how accurate it is now. I was planning on taking a break anywa after ov 

Good luck buckles


----------



## Buckles

Thanks girls! OH is freaking as I've been secretly testing but hey ho, I'm sure he'll forget about it if this line gets darker xxx


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Because your temp has gone higher yesterday....to me that looks like a good increase. <3


----------



## Buckles

Gdane, a clean, shiny thermometer needs using! Good luck xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good Luck Buckles!! What dpo are you? x


----------



## Buckles

Im 12 or 13dpo! This line was so faint, songoing to buy a frer on the way home xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay for FRER! GL x


----------



## mrsc81

Good Luck Buckles!!
Well girls im 16dpo and af so far is a no show.. no spotting, nothing.. Im kind of going a little insane! Ive tested everyday since 10dpo and got a bfn, last 2 cycles i had a 14 & 13 day lp, i have been taking B complex this cycle, only the RDA + my prenatal which has b vitamins in. I stopped the b complex a couple of days ago incase it was delaying af.
I had pink tinged creamy cm on 12dpo along with some intense cramping, so i think if that was implantation i wouldnt get a bfp until 17-19dpo so i read. Im starting to question if i actually did ovulate. My bbs are really sore, my dh put his arm across them in bed and i yelped out, im getting cramps on/off and white/yellow creamy cm.
At this point i just want something to happen!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good luck girls. Mrsc your symptoms sound promising!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Alright I made a journal...https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/887200-ttc-needs-army-lol.html


----------



## Buckles

The FRER worked... Im pregnant!! Yippee. 
Still can't believe it, think im still in shock!!

I started using my CBFM again this month, first time in ages, I'm putting it down to that! 

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations buckles! Xx what does that make your due date x


----------



## Buckles

Thank you!!! Can't stop smiling! 
Our due date will be the 1 November! Still doesn't feel real esp as I was booked in for an hsg on Tuesday, and then talking about the results and IVF etc the week after that! 
Going to new York next week and just booked a holiday to Tenerife at the beg of sept, would I be able to fly?? 
Xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats Buckles!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Congrats buckles!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

CONGRATS BUCKLES!!!! No you shouldn't fly in Sept I don't think. But I would def not care as you got a bean in your belly!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY


----------



## Buckles

Thanks girls! It doesn't feel yet! 
Hubby is out tonight so we can't even go and tell our parents, so at the mo I'm keeping a huge secret! 
So as he is out tonight, in going to spend the evening looking at baby names! Xx


----------



## mrsc81

17dpo started spotting today, expect af in full force by tomorrow


----------



## GdaneMom4now

bahh damn it all to hell mrsc! Sorry!


----------



## mrsc81

cd1 today onto cycle #4 with cbfm


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:hugs: mrsc


----------



## LekkerSlaap

:hugs: mrsc


----------



## Amb434

I just realized I'm 7dpo today! Wow. I guess with everything that's been going on, my mind has totally been elsewhere...not necessarily a bad thing when dealing with the 2ww. Gdane, looks like we're on the same days. :) Having any symptoms yet? I know it's hard to symptom spot when on progesterone. That's all I've ever known, so it's strange to feel symptoms because I'm not on medication. I'm definitely having symptoms and I'm praying it's a little bean. Boobs/nips have been sore for days, crampy/discomfort in abdomen/ovary area, bloated, tired, very vivid dreams... please Lord, let this be good news!!


----------



## Amb434

Well, boo, looks like I've officially killed this thread! :( I started a journal if y'all would like to follow me and I'll be checking in on all of you, as well. Good luck, ladies. :flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Its not you AMB, personally I think everywheres gone quiet, Hardly anyone posts anywhere but their own journals it seems! x


----------



## mrsc81

Ive been lurking... but trying to take a step back from spending hours upon hours on these forums as its getting me stressed and down.
Good luck ladies


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Everyone ran away


----------

